# NBA Playoffs 2013



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*East*
1. Heat vs 8. Bucks
4. Nets vs 5. Bulls
3. Pacers vs 6. Hawks
2. Knicks vs 7. Celtics

*West*
1. Thunder vs 8. Rockets
4. Clippers vs 5. Grizzlies
3. Nuggets vs 6. Warriors
2. Spurs vs 7. Lakers


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

BULLS! :mark:

No Rose, limited Noah, don't care. Pulling for a Bulls win of the first round.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lol Notorious and UDFK need to stop bitching about Lakers/Nuggets when that isn't even the series coming up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Gonna respond to this from the last thread.



Magic said:


> No, points against and FG% is the most telling thing about a defense as far as I'm concerned. Pretty sure defensive rating is pace adjusted and that literally means nothing as it just makes high tempo teams come off good defensively when they're still letting in a massive amount of points like the Nuggets/Rockets are.
> 
> lol George Karl is awful.


Defensive rating is points allowed per 100 possessions. If anything, it averages things out. Basically you take every team give them an equal amount of possessions and see who gives up the least amount of points.

Of the top 15 defensive teams according to defensive rating;
5 are among the top 10 highest paced teams
5 are among the middle 10 or average paced teams
5 are among the bottom 10 paced teams

Of the top 10 defensive teams according to defensive rating;
2 are among the top 10 highest paced teams
4 are among the middle 10 or average paced teams
4 are among the bottom 10 paced teams

Of the top 5 defensive teams according to defensive rating;
2 are among the top 10 highest paced teams
1 is among the middle 10 or average paced teams
2 are among the bottom 10 paced teams

So how exactly does defensive rating favor high paced teams and give them an advantage? Like I said before, it gives every team an equal chance and if you're a great defensive team, no matter what pace you play at defensive rating will reflect what you do on that end of the floor.


Yes I do think George Karl is overrated as far as his career achievements go, but he is by no means an awful coach. He is a top 10 coach in this league.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm so hyped for the Western Conference playoffs! Probably gonna follow every series there. 



Looking forward to mah Lakers wit dat upset. Thank you Spurs for signing TMac. (Y)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

16-0 :lelbron


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Western conf games are going to own.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm predicting a Denver vs. Miami Finals. Even my fanboyish bias towards Chicago cannot pick them if there is no Rose. So Miami it is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

OKC/Miami rematch. Miami repeats.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I just hope the Rockets don't get swept. At least take one game.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Not gonna be turning into ESPN/TNT/NBATV/any coverage of the playoffs until the OKC/HOU series is over, I don't think I can take hearing any more of how amazing it is that Harden is going to play his old team for the 349234234324824th time


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:bron only team I can see beating the Heat are the Knicks who have blowed them out twice and played them tough all year. Excited for the playoffs :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Knicks this year is just like the Bulls & Celtics in years past that owned the Heat in the regular season. Wouldn't put too much stock in it.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



DwayneAustin said:


> 16-0 :lelbron


11-4 my friend :bron

Seriously Lets go bulls. N damn NBA saving LA's series for sunday :no:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

At first I was scratching my head as to why a lot of people think and injured Bulls team can beat the Nets with Deron playing in prime mode and Lopez having his best season. 

But I understand, respect is earned and Nets haven"t built much of an identity. How truly good are they? What if Deron was healthy in the beginning ?


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I just want one damn win, two wins and I'll be incredibly happy. Not that it means much but the Rockets kept their games with OKC during the regular season close so here's to hoping we can be competitive.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> At first I was scratching my head as to why a lot of people think and injured Bulls team can beat the Nets with Deron playing in prime mode and Lopez having his best season.
> 
> But I understand, respect is earned and Nets haven"t built much of an identity. How truly good are they? What if Deron was healthy in the beginning ?


Yes you are exactly right, the bulls are hurt but alot of our team has been in the playoffs before and even won a series or 2. 

Deron is pretty much a lock to kill but the others on that team haven't been in a playoff environment like this. Still I expect a hard fought series up there :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> At first I was scratching my head as to why a lot of people think and injured Bulls team can beat the Nets with Deron playing in prime mode and Lopez having his best season.
> 
> But I understand, respect is earned and Nets haven"t built much of an identity. How truly good are they? What if Deron was healthy in the beginning ?


Didn't the Bulls beat the Nets 3 times this year?

It's going to be up to DWill and Lopez. You know that Deng is going to put JJ in his pocket, and keep him for the entire series.

And really, if Noah plays...he'll cause Lopez problems.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Doesn't help that Joe Johnson is a notorious playoff underachiever.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Yes you are exactly right, the bulls are hurt but alot of our team has been in the playoffs before and even won a series or 2.
> 
> Deron is pretty much a lock to kill but the others on that team haven't been in a playoff environment like this. Still I expect a hard fought series up there :mark: :mark:


Deron, Johnson, Wallace, Stackhouse, Bogans, Watson are just as experienced. Reggie Evans last year when he helped the Clips comeback in game 1 also.

Only one who is new to this is Lopez


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I know I picked the Clippers to win the series but honestly, I expect the Grizzlies to do better against them this year.

This year Conley is much improved and most importantly Z-Bo is healthy. Oh yeah and Rudy Gay isn't there to be a complete ball-stopper and chuck his ass off.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Experience is meaningless to me, so it's not a talking point. I don't think experience has anything do with whoever wins this series. 

It is going to be a tough series. Probably favor the Nets slightly due to home court, and health. 

Maybe DRose returns for game 7, and we win that one. :kobe4


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bulls beat the Nets 3 times when the Nets played on their second games of back to backs. Nets lost 2 of those games by 1 possession.

I don't like JJ. If he goes into ISO mode, Nets will suffer. Its a good thing he's our 3rd option then and not our first like he was in Atlanta.

Like I've said. If Bulls win game 1 than I think they'd take it.


----------



## BringThePain513 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lakers. Enough said


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

OKC in 5
SA in 6
Denver in 6
Memphis in 7

Miami in 4
New York in 7
Indiana in 5
New Jersey in 7


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Going with back to back championships for Miami.

:bron2 :bosh


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> I know I picked the Clippers to win the series but honestly, I expect the Grizzlies to do better against them this year.
> 
> This year Conley is much improved and most importantly Z-Bo is healthy. Oh yeah and Rudy Gay isn't there to be a complete ball-stopper and chuck his ass off.


Honestly if Grizzlies didn't collapse in game 1 last year and held on they would of won the series


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

T-Mac will be the death of Spurs I can feel it...










:faint: :rose2


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Heat over Bucks in 4
Knicks over Celtics in 5
Pacers over Hawks in 6
Nets over Bulls in 7

Thunder over Rockets in 6
Lakers over Spurs in 7
Warriors over Nuggets in 7 
Clippers overs Grizzlies in 6

I like the way Lakers have been playing these past few games so I thnk we can pull the upset over a banged up Spurs team. Well most likely get Nash back at some point in the series aswell so that should give us a boost. I see Stephen Curry killing it in the series and the Warriors stealing one in Denver to take the series. Nuggets will be without Gallo & Faried plus Lawson is playing injured so I see Warriors being too much for them with there 3 point shooting.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Heat in 4
Nets in 6
Pacers in 5
Knicks in 6 (Boston is still a tough out, unless no KG)

Thunder in 6
Clippers in 7 (I'd pick Memphis if it wasn't for the trade and is Gasol healthy?)
Nuggets and Warriors is a toss up right now
Spurs in 6 (LA will have some fight in them)


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

o hey.

My full playoff predictions:

*East*
1. Heat vs 8. Bucks *Heat In 4*
4. Nets vs 5. Bulls *Nets In 5*
3. Pacers vs 6. Hawks *Pacers in 6*
2. Knicks vs 7. Celtics *Knicks in 5*

1. Heat vs 4. Nets *Heat in 5*
3. Pacers vs 2. Knicks *Knicks in 7* _I'm honestly torn on a decision here_

1. Heat vs 2. Knicks *Miami in 7*

West
1. Thunder vs 8. Rockets *Thunder in 6*
4. Clippers vs 5. Grizzlies *Clippers in 5*
3. Nuggets vs 6. Warriors *Warriors in 7*
2. Spurs vs 7. Lakers *Spurs in 5*

1. Thunder vs 4. Clippers *Clippers in 7*
6. Warriors vs 2. Spurs *Spurs in 7*

4. Clippers vs 2. Spurs *Clippers in 6*

*NBA FINALS:*
_WEST_: CLIPPERS VS _EAST_: HEAT
*Clippers in 7*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I don't think the Warriors beat the Nuggets, they won't win a game in Denver, will go 7 though. ROARACLE will resurface, maybe even a WE BELIEVE resurgence.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I will mark the fuck out if the Clippers take the heat down


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't see anyone taking the Heat to 7 games, maybe not even 6. Earlier in the season, I thought it'd be a long Pacers - Heat ECF, but the Pacers have looked like shit for the past month and I can't see the Knicks doing much against Miami now.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Miami vs. Milwaukee (4-0) Miami
Brooklyn vs. Chicago (4-3) Brooklyn
Indiana vs. Atlanta (4-0) Indiana
New York vs. Boston (4-2) NYC

Oklahoma City vs. Houston (4-1) OKC
LA Clippers vs. Memphis (4-3) Memphis
Denver vs. Golden State (4-2) Denver
San Antonio vs. LA Lakers (4-2) Spurs


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

(1) Miami vs. (8) Milwaukee (4-1)
(4) Brooklyn vs. (5) Chicago (4-2)
(3) Indiana vs. (6) Atlanta (4-1)
(2) New York vs. (7) Boston (4-3) - This one was quite hard for me

(1) Oklahoma City vs. (8) Houston (4-1)
(4) LA Clippers vs. (5) Memphis (4-3)
(3) Denver vs. (6) Golden State (4-3)
(2) San Antonio vs. (7) LA Lakers (4-3)
__________________


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> Bulls beat the Nets 3 times when the Nets played on their second games of back to backs. Nets lost 2 of those games by 1 possession.
> 
> I don't like JJ. If he goes into ISO mode, Nets will suffer. Its a good thing he's our 3rd option then and not our first like he was in Atlanta.
> 
> Like I've said. If Bulls win game 1 than I think they'd take it.


Let's remember that in the first game in Brooklyn that you won, we played without Noah, Boozer and Heinrich I think and you barely won that. The second game in Brooklyn we were again banged up and without Noah, Belinelli and Gibson, but still managed to pick up the W.

An unhealthy Bulls has still given you a hard time this season. And now we have everyone back, except Rose. Maybe not all 100%, but they will be giving their all as usual and that will be enough to get past Nets :noah


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel said:


> Let's remember that in the first game in Brooklyn that you won, we played without Noah, Boozer and Heinrich I think and you barely won that. The second game in Brooklyn we were again banged up and without Noah, Belinelli and Gibson, but still managed to pick up the W.
> 
> An unhealthy Bulls has still given you a hard time this season. And now we have everyone back, except Rose. Maybe not all 100%, but they will be giving their all as usual and that will be enough to get past Nets :noah


Avy Bet bro?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Heat going Fo Fo Fo to the finals

*East*
1. Heat vs 8. Bucks *Heat In 4*
4. Nets vs 5. Bulls *Nets In 6*
3. Pacers vs 6. Hawks *Pacers in 6*
2. Knicks vs 7. Celtics *Knicks in 6*

1. Heat vs 4. Nets *Heat in 4*
3. Pacers vs 2. Knicks *Pacers in 6*

1. Heat vs 3. Pacers *Miami in 4* The Pacers crumble under intense pressure of the ECF

*West*
1. Thunder vs 8. Rockets *Thunder in 6*
4. Clippers vs 5. Grizzlies *Clippers in 6*
3. Nuggets vs 6. Warriors *Nuggets in 7*
2. Spurs vs 7. Lakers *Spurs in 7*

1. Thunder vs 4. Clippers *Thunder in 5*
3. Nuggets vs 2. Spurs *Nuggets in 6*

1. Thunder vs 3. Nuggets *Thunder in 7*
*
NBA FINALS:*
WEST: THUNDER VS EAST: HEAT
*Heat in 5* Let game 4 slip away from a perfect post season


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> *Heat going Fo Fo Fo to the finals*



That must be some gooooood kool-aid they serving in North Cuba.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nets won't sniff a win without Wallace, and the Bucks and Pacers are far too inexperienced. Jennings and Ellis are a horrible back court,


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bucks in 7... Anyone?

Realistically, it's gonna take a big effort to snatch a game against the Heat.

Excited for just about every series, really. Interested to see how the Lakers go against SA. Warriors/Nuggets should be fun.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jennings might be out for game 1. Milwaukee gonna get annihilated 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> Avy Bet bro?


You're on.

It's gonna be a tight series for sure. Can't wait.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Cycloneon said:


> Jennings might be out for game 1. Milwaukee gonna get annihilated
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Where did you hear this?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Some dude in Chicago has filed a lawsuit against Rose, because he didn't return this season, which led the guy into depression, weight gain and a lot of other problems.

All I can say is; look at all the trouble Rose has caused! Betrayal to his teammates was not enough, he has betrayed his fans, thus he has betrayed the city.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel said:


> You're on.
> 
> It's gonna be a tight series for sure. Can't wait.


OK.

Heard Noah is out for the 1st round, this true?

Also read B Jennings said Bucks will beat heat in 6


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Joel said:


> Some dude in Chicago has filed a lawsuit against Rose, because he didn't return this season, which led the guy into depression, weight gain and a lot of other problems.
> 
> All I can say is; look at all the trouble Rose has caused! Betrayal to his teammates was not enough, he has betrayed his fans, thus he has betrayed the city.


:lmao

I should of did that after the Pacers/Pistons brawl - sued Artest for ruining my life.
It's the year of Indiana, running through ATL,NY,MIA & destroying OKC in 5.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Heat in 5
Bulls in 6
Celtics in 6
Pacers in.....5?6?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Nov said:


> Bucks in 7... Anyone?


If that happens, I'll change my name to LolBron James. So that means it'll probably happen now. :side:



Joel said:


> Some dude in Chicago has filed a lawsuit against Rose, because he didn't return this season, which led the guy into depression, weight gain and a lot of other problems.
> 
> All I can say is; look at all the trouble Rose has caused! Betrayal to his teammates was not enough, he has betrayed his fans, thus he has betrayed the city.


:lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Heat in 4
Celts in 7
Bulls in 6
Pacers in 4

Thunder in 5
Nuggets in 6
Spurs in 7
Grizzlies in 7


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Emerald Flow said:


> :lmao
> 
> I should of did that after the Pacers/Pistons brawl - sued Artest for ruining my life.
> It's the year of Indiana, running through ATL,NY,MIA & destroying OKC in 5.


When was the last time Indiana made it to the finals? Wasn't Jalen Rose still a part of that team??? :hmm:

If the Pacers can get by Knicks then they have a good chance to upset Heat.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Will Boston @ new York be happening tomorrow? Since Boston is under lock down maybe they wouldn't be able to transport anywhere. Unless they're already in new York from time.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Hearing Joakim Noah suffered a setback and could possibly miss the whole 1st round.

If the Bulls are gonna be without Rose & Noah for an entire series...I'm inclined to change my pick to the Nets.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Hearing Joakim Noah suffered a setback and could possibly miss the whole 1st round.
> 
> If the Bulls are gonna be without Rose & Noah for an entire series...I'm inclined to change my pick to the Nets.


Fuck are you serious??? Taj needs to step up now, lord knows it will be a cold day in hell before Boozer stops Lopez with any sort of defense :argh: :argh:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Well I didn't know Noah was out for the first round...

That makes Nets undisputed favourite. However, I'm still gonna believe in DA BULLS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Boy if only the Bulls had a great backup center who could step up in the role as a starter. Someone like Omer Asik. Whatever happened to him?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel said:


> Well I didn't know Noah was out for the first round...
> 
> That makes Nets undisputed favourite. However, I'm still gonna believe in DA BULLS.


We could cancel the Avy bet if you want?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Cycloneon said:


> Will Boston @ new York be happening tomorrow? Since Boston is under lock down maybe they wouldn't be able to transport anywhere. Unless they're already in new York from time..
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes it is happening tomorrow.

Bulls can still get past the Nets. They aren't that formidable though Deron Williams has stepped up the later half of the season. Bulls are still a defensive force.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> We could cancel the Avy bet if you want?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


Nope. I agreed to it and Joel is a man of his word!

Lopez aand Evans gonna dominate the boards like nothing now.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Joel said:


> Lopez aand Evans gonna dominate the boards like nothing now.


You haven't seen Lopez try to rebound. He rebounds like shit. Luckily for the Nets Reggie Evans might be the best rebounder in the league.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lopez is a good offensive rebounder but yeah Reggie alone can out rebound some bad teams. 

I'm sorry but if Nets can't beat Bulls without Rose and Noah, than I don't know what to say. It's up to Deron to push the game to his tempo.

Butler may make JJ ineffective


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Really only interested in:

Celts/Knicks
Denver/GS
Lakers/Spurs
OKC/Houston

Rest of the series = FUCK OFF

LOL @ Milwaukee.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Are the Spurs that banged up ppl predict an upset or a 7 game series. Duncan has played great in the 2nd half of the season.

Heat in 4
Knicks in 5
Nets in 6
Pacers in 5

OKC in 6
Nuggets in 6
Clippers in 5
Spurs in 5


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



The Lady Killer said:


> Really only interested in:
> 
> Celts/Knicks
> Denver/GS
> ...


BULLS/NETS. :side:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Boy if only the Bulls had a great backup center who could step up in the role as a starter. Someone like Omer Asik. Whatever happened to him?


Isn't Asik in Houston??? Unless they got rid of him too...


I miss Stacey King calling him the _Turkish Hammer_ too :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yea he was traded to Houston this season... Shouldn't have lter him go


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


> Yea he was traded to Houston this season... Shouldn't have lter him go


Really? You think he was worth the amount Houston paid for him? :romo2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nah I was being sarcastic, I know where Asik is.

Asik is being paid $8 mil a year in Houston, but if he was in Chicago this year he'd be getting paid $5 mil a year. Probably is, his contract was poison-pilled so if he re-signed in Chicago, he would jump from $5M a year the first season to $15M a year the second season.

So yeah I can understand Chicago not matching and not wanting to pay $15M a year for a backup but IIRC, Chicago really didn't go that hard to try to re-sign Asik from the jump.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

If Noah is out I'm changing to Nets in 6


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Didnt the Bucks match up well with the Heat? Could be an interesting series.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Bucks have played the Heat tougher than most teams in the NBA since the Big 3 formed but as we've learned in the past from the Celtics & Bulls, regular season success against the Heat doesn't really translate to the playoffs. Personally I think the Heat/Bucks series will be closer than most people expect.

I don't think the Bucks win, in fact, I'd be shocked if they win more than one game but I don't think that will stop it from being somewhat competitive. However, this Heat/Bucks series reminds me of Bulls/Pacers in 2011. The Bulls were a 60+ win team facing off against 37 win team that most people expected them to sweep rather easily but instead we got a hard fought five game series where almost every game came down to the wire. With the Heat/Bucks, the Heat are a 60+ win team facing off against a 38 win team that most people expect them to sweep rather easily but the rest has yet to happen...will history repeat itself?

:lelbron


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Only remotely interested in Houston/OKC and GS/Denver.

Haven't payed much attention to the NBA at all for the past month and a half, how has Denver been since their streak ended?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I don't understand why so many are doubting Golden State here. I swear the Nuggets are without Gallinari and Faried for this series? And Lawson is playing injured? That's what I heard at least, correct me if I'm wrong. That's a lot of presence gone, no matter how deep that team is. Although the Nuggets won the season series 3-1, none of those games involved Bogut, which now they will. I think this will be the best series to watch and I think Golden State will take it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I se Nuggest winning in 7, because they are just so good at home


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm a Warriors fan DOUBTING the Warriors, they won't win in Denver, and Denver won't win in Oakland.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I'm a Warriors fan DOUBTING the Warriors, they won't win in Denver, and Denver won't win in Oakland.


If there is a game 7 I'll watch otherwise I'm uninterested in this series


Wonder how Harden will do against OKC, think he'll score alot against them? :harden


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Dragonballfan said:


> If there is a game 7 I'll watch otherwise I'm uninterested in this series
> 
> 
> Wonder how Harden will do against OKC, think he'll score alot against them? :harden


You don't like fast paced ball or something? I'm not saying this is a Warriors fan, I'm saying this as a guy who thinks Denver contributes some of the most interesting playoff games. I remember their series against OKC that one year, I was at the edge of my damn seat.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:mark: playoffs start today. Really hoping the Knicks blowout the C's so my bet will feel good. If Knicks lose the opener I have a feeling I'll be losing money.


----------



## torturedsoulv1 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nets are my favorite team. They should beat the banged up Bulls in Round 1. I would love to see them beat the Heat in round 2, but it's not happening.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



torturedsoulv1 said:


> Nets are my favorite team. They should beat the banged up Bulls in Round 1. I would love to see them beat the Heat in round 2, but it's not happening.


I hope they do, I can't see my Pacers beating MIA, having to get through New York is a task in itself. Hell first they need to just take care of ATL, then I can start thinking ahead. Gonna be a good weekend though.:mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Who will get coach of the year? thoughts


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Canadian said:


> I don't understand why so many are doubting Golden State here. I swear the Nuggets are without Gallinari and Faried for this series? And Lawson is playing injured? That's what I heard at least, correct me if I'm wrong. That's a lot of presence gone, no matter how deep that team is. Although the Nuggets won the season series 3-1, none of those games involved Bogut, which now they will. I think this will be the best series to watch and I think Golden State will take it.


Faried is playing. It's not known where he'll start the first game but he's definitely playing.

And from the reports from practice, Faried is looking good on the court. But as we all know practice and an actual game aren't the same thing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Most improved this year?

Larry Sanders


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Who will get coach of the year? thoughts


Mark Jackson

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> Mark Jackson
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


Yep.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Most improved this year?
> 
> Larry Sanders


Vucevic maybe

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MVP - LeBron James
COY - Erik Spoelstra
DPOY - Roy Hibbert or Paul George
ROY - Damian Lillard
MIP - Paul George
6MOY - J.R. Smith


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

george winning MIP would be a robbery


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

East
1. *Heat* vs 8. Bucks - Heat in *4*
4. *Nets* vs 5. Bulls - Nets in *6*
3. *Pacers* vs 6. Hawks - Pacers in *5*
2. *Knicks* vs 7. Celtics - Knicks in *5*

West
1. *Thunder* vs 8. Rockets - Thunder in *5*
4. *Clippers* vs 5. Grizzlies - Clippers in *6*
3. *Nuggets* vs 6. Warriors - Nuggets in *7*
2. *Spurs* vs 7. Lakers - Spurs in *6*

I have no faith for any team on the right side...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

How would it be a robbery?

George has improved a lot this season. He went from just a solid starter to a legit All-Star. Has improved his offensive game, while it still needs some work mainly on how he shoots on the road, but he still has made improvements on that end of the floor. And he's also become an elite defensive player.

George, Sanders, Vucevic, Harris, Harden, Holiday, it doesn't matter. All those guys have legit cases.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Cycloneon said:


> East
> 1. *Heat* vs 8. Bucks - Heat in *4*
> 4. *Nets* vs 5. Bulls - Nets in *6*
> 3. *Pacers* vs 6. Hawks - Pacers in *5*
> ...


I pretty much agree with this, but I could see Golden State doing it in 6-7.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Gonna miss Knikcs/Celtics, because damn girlfriend making plans without me knowing. I was really looking forward to this game as well. Beyond annoyed 

Think Knicks will win it, but gonna tip Celtics to win Game 2.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Ugh the wait is killing me.

Last year games started at like 12 PM central. This year it's 2 PM central.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel said:


> Gonna miss Knikcs/Celtics, because damn girlfriend making plans without me knowing. I was really looking forward to this game as well. Beyond annoyed
> 
> Think Knicks will win it, but gonna tip Celtics to win Game 2.


My sisters wedding is at 8 lmao
I gonna TiVo it but still.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm gonna miss game 3 of Chicago and Brooklyn because I've got my team's basketball game at that time. Darn scheduling conflicts.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> MVP - LeBron James
> COY - Erik Spoelstra
> DPOY - Roy Hibbert or Paul George
> ROY - Damian Lillard
> ...


George for DPOY is quite a reach. Its probably going to go to Marc Gasol.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

The ASG is gonna be in NY. The events are likely to be split with MSG and Barclay's Center in 2015

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> My sisters wedding is at 8 lmao
> I gonna TiVo it but still.


I know it's the NBA Playoffs and all but you absolutely can not, under any circumstance, TiVo your sister's wedding.

Leggo Celtics, I can see either game #1 or #2 being taken away from NY with Boston taking the series in 6. I hope.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

IncapableNinja said:


> I know it's the NBA Playoffs and all but you absolutely can not, under any circumstance, TiVo your sister's wedding.
> 
> Leggo Celtics, I can see either game #1 or #2 being taken away from NY with Boston taking the series in 6. I hope.


I'm tivoing the game unless your being sarcastic?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

4 minutes in and Melo already has 10 points. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Why is Jordan Crrawford playing over Courtney Lee?

Doc and his fucking rotations.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Future with a nice buzzer beater.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Kidd


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Shumpert


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I legit hate Jason Terry. Can't even guard Jason fucking Kidd.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bulls-Nets is going to be so boring, I have no interest in that series whatsoever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Where the fuck is Pierce?

COME ON DOC.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Fuck off Jeff Green

and someone get Novak off the court, 4 on 5 basketball. I don't think he even got looked at to be passed to.

:lmao at that foul on Garnett on Felton not being called, such bullshit.

make up call there


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :lmao :lmao :lmao

Melo didn't have to do him like that


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

BRADLEY.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Point diabetes is garbage, missing you every minute Pablo


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Wow..


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Why are they running so many Melo isos? Pretty poor offense.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

ISO. ISO.

Nope.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

That's all the Knicks do. Isos and three pointers.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Stall_19 said:


> Why are they running so many Melo isos? Pretty poor offense.


You must not watch alot of Mike Woodson coached games


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Put me on the court and I'd have better off ball movement than everyone on the floor, what a joke.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

What a half from FUTURE.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Isos are going to be the death of the Knicks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Did you guys not watch the Hawks when Mike Woodson was coach there? All he did was iso Joe Johnson. Their playbook was filled with nothing but "ISO JOE." He's pretty much doing the same with Melo except he added a clause to occasionally pass to a open shooter. Key word: occasionally.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Big half from the Knicks now, come on!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

These refs blow, awful calls on both teams


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Jason Terry is the worst player in the playoffs.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

That foul on JET when he got the rebound over Kidd could be the worse call in history.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Felton & Terry are competing to see who could play worse, Terry has the edge atm but we'll see


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Melo is going to start trying to take over the game, oh dear 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Cycloneon said:


> Melo is going to start trying to take over the game, oh dear
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He got passed the ball with two seconds left after Felton couldn't do anything, what did you expect him to do? It's like this nearly every time Melo get's the ball, either 5 seconds left in the clock or there's no off ball movement by the rest of the team and they just stand around


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Celtics winning this game would be a miracle considering how terrible we've been outside of Jeff Green.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> The Celtics winning this game would be a miracle considering how terrible we've been outside of Jeff Green.


Bradley has played better than any one of us besides Kidd & K-Mart


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

If JR goes to the hoop like he has for the majority of this game for the rest of the playoffs I'll be very happy


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Games this close worry me, Celtics just dont get blown out often. Even as a 7th seed they play like a top team. Looks like Melo is having a Mello game huh. Tons of points of tons of shots.

Great play by Smith there.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

When J.R. Smith attacks the basket like that the Knicks can beat anyone


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ether said:


> He got passed the ball with two seconds left after Felton couldn't do anything, what did you expect him to do? It's like this nearly every time Melo get's the ball, either 5 seconds left in the clock or there's no off ball movement by the rest of the team and they just stand around


Well what I meant was since he was like 9-25 he's gonna end up jacking more shots since he always loves jacking up shots

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

What a great game so far! Definitely feeling the playoff atmoshpere


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Stupid ass fucking Doc Rivers going with fucking Paul Pierce isos every goddamn possession. Oh my god.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Stupid ass fucking Doc Rivers going with fucking Paul Pierce isos every goddamn possession. Oh my god.


I would do the same thing vs the Knicks at MSG. I was so shocked when he didn't hit that 3 when it was 79-76


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Shit, Celtics have onl scored 6 points this quater


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Jason Kidd again! He's all over the place!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

holy fuck


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Boston is unraveling 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

MELO DELIVERS!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Knicks aren't going anywhere if they keep taking those very low percentage shots. I think the playoff will show how much the Celtics miss Rondo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

All those morons who said the Celtics were better without Rondo look like even more of idiots now. Like 8 turnovers today from players not able to make simple passes.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Stall_19 said:


> Knicks aren't going anywhere if they keep taking those very low percentage shots. I think the playoff will show how much the Celtics miss Rondo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Rondo's absence is already felt.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I haven't watched much of Jordan Crawford this season, but I'm 99.9% sure he'd be much better than Terr-

Never mind, not giving Doc any ideas. Keep him out there!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Crawford is ass too. Terry too.

Doc would be better off playing T-Will instead of those two jackasses.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lol Celtics were close to having the lowest number of points scored in the 2nd half in history of the playoffs.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

NY_KnicksPR ‏@NY_KnicksPR 2m
The Knicks won Game 1 of the playoff series - the first time doing so since April 22, 2001.

:lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

what a fucking disgrace. EIGHT fucking points in the fourth quarter? 

Go fuck yourself JET.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

^^:lmao

Bring on Nuggets/Warriors


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=jason terry &src=typd

he's getting murdered :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nice win by the Knicks theyll need to change though. Do they normally spend every second on the shotclock? It seeme like they did that every possession this game then took a terrible 3 pointer.

Melo showing why he is a great volume scorer. 36 points off 29 shots and 1 assist which was a crucial one though.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*










Blerghhhhh.

'dat time where Terry made 6/7 continuous errors in two first-half minutes.

'dat moment when PP threw up the rushed three at the end of the 3rd quarter.

Fantastic defense and the Celtics caused all of their own problems; but it's irrelevant when you can only muster 8 points in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

If the Celtics don't beat the Knicks, it will be because of the Celtics offense. Plain and simple.

We've showed that we can defend the Knicks effectively. That's no worry.

Only promising sign is that Pierce & KG played like complete shit offensively and we were still in the game. Game 2 is a must-win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=jason terry &src=typd
> 
> he's getting murdered :lmao


LOL


> 0 points 0 assists. Jason Terry is straight trash


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Now we have to wait until Tuesday for the next game, fuck. All of the other series are too predictable besides Clippers/Grizz and Golden State/Nuggets. Lakers/Spurs will go 6 at least but I'd be so shocked if the Spurs don't win, Manu or no Manu


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> All those morons who said the Celtics were better without Rondo look like even more of idiots now. Like 8 turnovers today from players not able to make simple passes.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Stall_19 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


:bron2 :bron2 :bron2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yeah, that's me addressing the Celtics play during the winning streak immediately following Rondo's injury.

Show me where I said we wouldn't miss Rondo in the playoffs. And in that quote I never said the Celtics were better without Rondo, I said the offense at that time was playing better without Rondo. Which it was.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

what an atrocious 2nd half. anybody with half a brain knew rondo's absence would hurt in the playoffs. bradley is a joke as a pg. just keep cutting, and stop trying to pass the damn ball. when u can't get the ball to kg, who has felton on him, that is a big fuckin problem. only 4 bench points in the game, and no field goals. play williams, play wilcox, play randolph. pierce doesn't need 39 minutes. kg doesn't need 37. williams over crawford any day.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yeah Doc not playing Shavlik puzzled me. Why would Doc not play the best rebounder on our team?

At one point Doc had Crawford, Terry and Lee all in the game at the same time. That's a lineup that should never happen. Hell, just Crawford & Terry in the game at the same time shouldn't happened.

T-Will should be playing. He's the closest thing we have to a PG. At least he can somewhat run an offense and knows how to make a simple pass. I would prefer if T-Will & Shavlik got Terry & Crawford's minutes.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Well fuck that low scoring fest, it's time for some western conference action! Let the shots fall!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Yeah Doc not playing Shavlik puzzled me. Why would Doc not play the best rebounder on our team?
> 
> At one point Doc had Crawford, Terry and Lee all in the game at the same time. That's a lineup that should never happen. Hell, just Crawford & Terry in the game at the same time shouldn't happened.
> 
> T-Will should be playing. He's the closest thing we have to a PG. At least he can somewhat run an offense and knows how to make a simple pass. I would prefer if T-Will & Shavlik got Terry & Crawford's minutes.


yep, terry and crawford are a recipe for disaster. if their shots aren't falling,(which they never are) they are no help out there. doc has sucked in the playoffs for years now though, no surprise his rotations blow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Doc's rotations are always terrible. Always.

Doc is overrated in general. I can't stress that enough.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

i know he is, i've never liked doc as an in game coach. not his fault pierce and green were turnover machines though, 6 apiece. twill needs to be out there, sadly he is the best floor general they have, man that is really sad.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

JAVALE McGEE!

https://twitter.com/search?q=%22Javale%20McGee%22&src=tren


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

It's times like this where I'm glad we don't have an NBA team in San Diego. My enjoyment would lessen as I'd be too busy being pissed at my team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Stall_19 said:


> It's times like this where I'm glad we don't have an NBA team in San Diego. My enjoyment would lessen as I'd be too busy being pissed at my team.


Unless if your team was winning


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



shutupchico said:


> i know he is, i've never liked doc as an in game coach. not his fault pierce and green were turnover machines though, 6 apiece. twill needs to be out there, sadly he is the best floor general they have, man that is really sad.


Bradley had like 3 turnovers in a row in the 1st half because he kept making bad passes.

Yeah it's sad that Terrence Williams is the closest thing to a point guard the Celtics have. That's all on Danny Ainge. I don't know why he thought that a team without a point guard could go far.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

That DJ White signing :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Dumbass Danny Ainge signs DJ White & Shavlik Randolph over Kenyon Martin & Birdman.


These refs in the Nuggets-Warriors game are absolutely awful. This game is dry too. Celtics-Knicks was much better. Eastern conference playoffs will be better than the West playoffs IMO. I'm willing to make that prediction. On paper the West looks better but I think the Eastern style of play is a better fit for playoff basketball.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

MCGEE GOATing up in dere!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

MCGEE going HAM!!!

But this was probably the worst officiated half of basketball I've seen in years.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

McGee is showing off his freakishly athleticism


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Warriors have a good chance to take this one if Curry has a better 2nd half than 1st. What we don't have are guys like Faried or McGee that can put the ball down as nasty as that, but we still have a good team.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Joakim Noah will play tonight 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

lmao at David Lee


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Cycloneon said:


> Joakim Noah will play tonight
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


REALLY? Last time I read he was going to miss game 1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

He's on the bench. I really wish he would have sat this one out. But the desire of this man tells the stroy. Makes me hate Rose that little but more, as he is healthy and not playing.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm a little late, but great win for the Knicks before. This is going to be a tough serious, but it's nice to see that they could come back and win after playing like crap for the first 3 quarters.

Boston only scored 8 points in the 4th quarter :shock


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

David Lee rumored to have a right hip flexor.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

^Yea just heard the commentators saying that right now


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

LAWSON


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I think the Nuggets uniforms should turn blue when they're cold.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

idk how i feel about our chances against the bulls in this series...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Two great games so far :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

*STEPH CURRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

ANDRE MOTHERFUCKING MILLER!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

MILLER


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

WOOOOOOOOW WHAT A GAME!!!!!!!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Andre Miller!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Andre Miller's still got it! God damn!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

IT'S TIME XILE! (Oh wait, you're at your sister's wedding)

Well, may the best team win tonight.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Andre "Youngblood" Miller


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Noah is actually starting. Gladiator. Rose on bench in street clothes. ****** ass pussy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Props to the Brooklyn crowd.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nets are pretty dang good. Especially now that Deron is playing like a superstar again. After they easily dispatch the Bulls they might take the Heat to 5 games . Seriously though i dont think any team has a shot at beating the Heat in the East.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I really don't give a shit about this series, nothing to look forward to. Either team that advances loses to the Heat in 5 at best.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

BULLLLLS!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Noah is so hurt. It's actually making me sad to watch him try his hardest :sad:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Are there any white people in Brooklyn?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Joel said:


> Noah is so hurt. It's actually making me sad to watch him try his hardest :sad:


I have so much respect for him ...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not home how is the cried guys? For Brooklyn


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Crowd is great. Might be the loudest crowd so far.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Unbelievable play by Gibson


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Joel said:


> Noah is actually starting. Gladiator. Rose on bench in street clothes. ****** ass pussy.


Preach, brother.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bad 1st quarter just 30%, must get better and fast.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Joel said:


> Noah is actually starting. Gladiator. Rose on bench in street clothes. ****** ass pussy.


Noah being a *man* and giving what he can even though he is clearly not at 100% makes Rose look like even more of a giant *pussy*.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Deron don't do Em like that 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Xile may as well start looking for my avatar...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

this is the deron we know.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

bulls suck


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Chicago lost


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol down by 25 at halftime 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

the bobcats could have had a better half than the bulls.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Time to go home.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Well theres still the 2nd half.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jesus christ Joakim Noah should just go sit down before he collapses 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Cycloneon said:


> Jesus christ Joakim Noah should just go sit down before he collapses
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's making me more and more distraught watching him gimp and struggle out there. Put him on the IR and send him back to Chicago.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

GERALD :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I don't understand wtf Thibs is even doing having Noah out there when the deficit is so huge. Let Noah rest. And let's come back in Game 2. Hopefully we'll actually defend in that game.

Boy if Brooklyn win Game 2, then good night Chicago.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

They chanting MVP for Deron, good lord.

Damn Deron threw that shit down.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Steve ‏@knicks81 2m
@nate_robinson u ain't dancing on the court tonight young homey &#55357;&#56859;

New Guy ‏@new_guy1 2m
Funny. Nate Robinson hasn't been flashing the discount double check much tonight.

Alec J D Whitehead ‏@AlecJDWhitehead 3m
I think I want the Bulls to lose just because I hate Nate Robinson.

Daniel Gibson ‏@HoopDreams365 4m
Nate Robinson dancing on the court tonight?

Jamaal ‏@JettLagxD 50m
@nate_robinson You not getting no more burn. Go ahead imitate Novak now. HAHAHAHAHAHA

:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Well we got fucked.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I thought the Brooklyn and Chicago series would be a little more competitive. No way Chicago was winning the series, but it's not starting off good.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Good thing I had Brooklyn winning this series. Chicago looks done already.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

We gotta come back to Brooklyn and play here again, FUCK


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Digging basketball-reference's Head2Head Finder.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/h2h_finder.cgi?request=1&p1=wadedw01&p2=ellismo01

http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/h2h_finder.cgi?request=1&p1=jamesle01&p2=daniema01

http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/h2h_finder.cgi?request=1&p1=mbahalu01&p2=jamesle01


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Seeing the Memphis's perimeter struggle like this makes it awkward that they let OJ Mayo go and traded Rudy Gay in the past year.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

flop city


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Clippers choking :reggie

BLEDSOE just as I typed that


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Keyon Dooling is so much better than Jason Terry. If only he didn't have his semi-retirement.

We'd actually have a point guard and it would mean less Jason Terry :bron3


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

These last two games are terrible

Last game was just boring
This is terrible officiating, it's been that way all night.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Keyon Dooling is so much better than Jason Terry. If only he didn't have his semi-retirement.
> 
> We'd actually have a point guard and it would mean less Jason Terry :bron3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

@Joel Anthony: You win at life :lmao

@Ether: Yeah the last two games have been boring. Bulls-Nets was just a massacre and I just can't get into this game.

Nuggets-Warriors was great, especially the 4th quarter and Celtics-Knicks was entertaining despite me not liking the final outcome.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

BAYLESS.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

God this is one of the more boring playoff games I've ever watched, has anything exciting happened? That Deron dunk>this entire game


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

and people say the spurs are boring... grizzlies are way more boring.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



StarzNBarz said:


> and people say the spurs are boring... grizzlies are way more boring.


I like both teams, the Grizzlies home crowd are one of the best in the league and I love watching Z-Bo/Gasol go to work in the post. I really appreciate and love to watch the Spurs ball movement, but this game is just terrible. Foul, Foul, Flop, Foul, Layup, etc etc.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

and the grizzlies have one of the worst shooting teams in the league. No three point shooters at all!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

And I decided to pick them to win in 7 figuring that they would get revenge for last year. Plenty series left but I don't think Memphis has what it takes. Not looking like one of my smarter decisions at the moment.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

lmao at Eric Bledsoe doing no look passes up by 19, good job buddy.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

the grizzlies can have a starting lineup of all lefties.

Conley
Wroten
Prince
Davis
Randolph


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Damn i get home from work and find my bulls got destroyed... God lord :rose2


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

57 fouls and 56 freethrows.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Unlike most of the people who decided to watch that borefest of Bulls/Nets, I watched the Nike Hoop Summitt. World team destroyed the US. The Harrison twins failed to impress me. Point guard Harrison dribbles way too much. Aaron Gordon is all athleticism, not that impress. Randle/Parker stood out of course for the US. Wiggins/Schroeder/Jean-Charles was impressive for the World. Schroeder is kind of like Rondo. Physically about the same size and skill set similar. Both can't shoot that well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Harrison Twin who plays SG is by far the better of the two.

Wiggins and Schroeder are both great talents. I heard Parker & Randle looked impressive.

I wish Randle didn't go to Kentucky. Yeah he gets a better shot at winning a title but the team is so stacked, a lot of guys won't be able to showcase what they're really capable of.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow. Definitely a fun game if your a Nets fan. Deron doing a reverse jam, fuckkk.

One thing about Thibs is that he always over plays his starters in the season


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> Wow. Definitely a fun game if your a Nets fan. Deron doing a reverse jam, fuckkk.
> 
> One thing about Thibs is that he always over plays his starters in the season


Looked really really good tonight. But it's the Bulls. Gotta keep that in mind. :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> Looked really really good tonight. But it's the Bulls. Gotta keep that in mind. :lmao


The bulls that a lot of people think are better than us.

There a good team. Thibs over kills his players during the season, a reason why they have so much injuries.

I Don't expect us to play this good against the heat though And we still haven't won this series.

Though Deron and Lopez are perfect players to throw at them


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> The bulls that a lot of people think are better than us.
> 
> There a good team. Thibs over kills his players during the season, a reason why they have so much injuries.
> 
> ...


He has no choice, since our 'star' player is out. We've had to put our best players out there more to get the scoring going.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> He has no choice, since our 'star' player is out. We've had to put our best players out there more to get the scoring going.



Well that's unfortunate. Bulls can't keep playing so hard in the reg season than look gassed out in the postseason. That's definitely a reason for their injuries also. Noah shouldn't have played to day.

I understand he's trying to help his team but it'll make things worse.

One of the reasons I don't mind Rose sitting out. I'd rather have a secured future than try to move a long to fast.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> Well that's unfortunate. Bulls can't keep playing so hard in the reg season than look gassed out in the postseason. That's definitely a reason for their injuries also. Noah shouldn't have played to day.
> 
> I understand he's trying to help his team but it'll make things worse.
> 
> One of the reasons I don't mind Rose sitting out. I'd rather have a secured future than try to move a long to fast.


Yea, which is why I am kinda pissed at Rose.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> I Don't expect us to play this good against the heat though And we still haven't won this series.
> 
> Though Deron and Lopez are perfect players to throw at them


Yeah, we both have series to win first, but the way ya'll played tonight.. you have this Heat fans attention for sure. Not that I didn't think ya'll would be a tough out at the beginning of the season anyway once this time came. I'm glad to see Gerald played well tonight after looking bad for a while. He's my favorite Non-Heat player of the last ten years. The guy's nickname is CRASH you know he gives you everything he's got, even if that isn't good enough against the best of the best.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> Yeah, we both have series to win first, but the way ya'll played tonight.. you have this Heat fans attention for sure. Not that I didn't think ya'll would be a tough out at the beginning of the season anyway once this time came. I'm glad to see Gerald played well tonight after looking bad for a while. He's my favorite Non-Heat player of the last ten years. The guy's nickname is CRASH you know he gives you everything he's got, even if that isn't good enough against the best of the best.


I'm just glad Crash is playing on a good team instead of the usual bad teams he's on

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com Ap


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Looking forward to OKC/Houston and Lakers/Spurs tomorrow!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

It wasn't even a case of Bulls being tired. Nets just played a near perfect game. It's not surprising, seeing as it's the franchise's first Play Off series, crowd was absolutely pumped and the players were hungry for that win. There is no way Nets will play as good as that again and there is no way Bulls will play as bad as that again. This embarrassing loss will be more benefit to us then a close loss would have been. We'll give Nets a real game on Monday. If we don't win, then the series is over.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I think we can all agree Joakim Noah was definitely out there longer than he should have.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yes. Thibs is an idiot. I'm sure Joa wanted to play, but sometimes you have to take matters in your own hands and say no.

Seeing Rose sitting out there in street clothes while Noah hobbled on the court absolutely sickened me. Which is the one who was born in Chicago again?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Joel have alot of Bulls fans turned on Rose. I never got lost into all the Return ads and hype, with that injury they shoul have never made it look like he'd be coming this season.

Noah is a beast for playing, no doubt earned even more respect from his teammates. who is the captain for the Bulls btw?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Soupman Prime said:


> Joel have alot of Bulls fans turned on Rose. I never got lost into all the Return ads and hype, with that injury they shoul have never made it look like he'd be coming this season.
> 
> Noah is a beast for playing, no doubt earned even more respect from his teammates. who is the captain for the Bulls btw?


A lot have lost a lot of respect for him and rightfully so. There's a lot that will forget all of it when he comes back, but I won't be one. As long as he puts on a Bulls jersey, I will cheer, but he can never be my favourite player anymore. Not sure if I will ever actually like him again.

Rose and Deng are the captains. One leads by example. The other sits on the bench, 100% healthy in street clothes.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawks vs Pacers lolz. It could be decent, because I expect them to be close in strength


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> Hawks vs Pacers lolz. It could be decent, because I expect them to be close in strength


I fully expect Pacers to dominate this series, but you never know...

Also go spurs :kobe


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Grizzlies might not end up even winning a game in the series against us, they were awful last night we killed them with ease CP3 was the man. Hope we can test the Thunder in the semis, by taking it to 6 or 7 I doubt that though think will get beat with ease just like against San Antonio last year. I though the Bulls were going to win in 6 in the nets series beacuse they have more playoff experience then this Nets side as team, although after last night they were as bad as the Grizzlies were doubt they will test the Nets thinking Nets in 5 now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*






:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm still real sensitive when it comes to the whole Derrick situation, but that was gold. It served as comedic relief. :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Ok that shit was hilarious :rose2 :rose2


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Idc. I'm looking forward to the Hawks vs Pacers two Evenly matched teams IMO.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm horrified when I think about this series. They might as well play their game in TV studio seeing how neither posses a home court advantage.

No one in Indiana cares about the NBA. The Hawk fans or should I say the people who show up to their games might have to root for their home team.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't get why people clown Indiana, they always have great crowds during the playoffs


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

They have awful attendance numbers.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

IMPULSE said:


> They have awful attendance numbers.


Yeah, but they have had exceptional playoffs atmosphere. Last year against the heat they were awesome 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

they were struggling to get a defense chanted started earlier in the game. i'm not going to applaud a crowd for showing up to see one of the most popular teams in the league and generating a fantastic atmosphere. none of that changes the fact that they rarely care about their team.

make the playoffs last year and you're second to last in attendance. third seed in the east gets you to 25th. atlanta and the bucks are the only teams in the playoffs who fans show up less.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

IMPULSE said:


> they were struggling to get a defense chanted started earlier in the game. i'm not going to applaud a crowd for showing up to see one of the most popular teams in the league and generating a fantastic atmosphere. none of that changes the fact that they rarely care about their team.
> 
> make the playoffs last year and you're second to last in attendance. third seed in the east gets you to 25th. atlanta and the bucks are the only teams in the playoffs who fans show up less.


Guess your right. Doesn't help that they are playing ATL.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

That Rose video is hilarious :lol

Guy was definitely laughing, but still funny. The part where Deron hit a 3 is a killer.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

i saw someone post the i'll die on the court derrick rose gif on another forum and say he's already dressed for his funeral. 

there's also an image of his 2012 playoff jersey which is a suit.

someone was saying his shoes were the stacy adams playoff addition. 

people were also pointing out that it's good for him that he can't read so he won't know the slander he's getting.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Fuck those refs from yesterday's Warriors/Nuggets game. Loved the foul call on Jarrett Jack for getting tackled. And fuck Andre Miller, lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

David Lee out for the rest of the playoffs with a right hip flexor.

Extremely tough blow for the Warriors.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

DAMN IT!

I need to go out and break something.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

like a hip?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



DubC said:


> like a hip?


:cussin::avit:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> David Lee out for the rest of the playoffs with a right hip flexor.
> 
> Extremely tough blow for the Warriors.


Well damn looks like they done already :shaq


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I hate injuries.

Knicks without Amar'e.
Pacers without Granger.
Bulls without Rose and essentially Noah.
Hawks without Lou Williams and Zaza.
Celtics without Rondo & Sully.
Spurs without Manu and Parker playing hurt.
Nuggets without Gallo & Faried, Lawson playing hurt.
Warriors without Lee & Rush.
Lakers without Kobe & Hill, Nash playing hurt.

Yeah I know it's a part of the game, but I still hate 'em.


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> I hate injuries.
> 
> Knicks without Amar'e.
> Pacers without Granger.
> ...


Must hurt you guys that Rondo is out injured such a big player I am sure you would of finished in 6th seed no problem if Rondo was still their.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

We probably could've finished higher than 6th if Rondo, Sully & Barbosa didn't go down.

Story of the Celtics since the Big 3 was created, injuries have ruined every season except the first one.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> I hate injuries.
> 
> *Knicks without Amar'e.*
> *Pacers without Granger.*
> ...


These really don't hurt the team as much as the others do. If STAT didn't get hurt, we likely wouldn't have signed K-Mart and maybe would have finished worse (we were 16-13 with him). And if Granger didn't get hurt, Paul George probably wouldn't have emerged in the way he did.

Oh, and



> CHICAGO – A 25 year old Peoria Illinois man filed a lawsuit Thursday against Chicago Bulls Superstar Derrick Rose. Matthew Thompson, a self-described long-time Bulls fan, and electrician claims Rose missing the entire 2012-2013 NBA regular season has caused him to have mental breakdowns and emotional distress, which ultimately led to obesity issues.
> 
> The former MVP is still recovering from an ACL surgery which has caused him to miss the entire season, his status for the playoffs as of Thursday is still unknown.
> 
> ...


http://hiphop365.com/report-man-sues-derrick-rose-for-missing-2013-season/

:lmao, wow


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Eh, you're probably right.

Knicks do seem to play better without Amar'e, which is puzzling considering Amar'e played well this season off the bench.

And yeah who knows if Paul George and Lance Stephenson have breakout years if Granger doesn't get hurt.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

IMPULSE said:


> No one in Indiana cares about the NBA.


Uhhh.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Paul George scored 17 of his 23 points on FTs, what the fuck? Did he deserve them at least?


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> We probably could've finished higher than 6th if Rondo, Sully & Barbosa didn't go down.
> 
> Story of the Celtics since the Big 3 was created, injuries have ruined every season except the first one.


What happened in that first year you guys won the championship.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

There were no injuries in 2008, and ray allen, paul pierce, and kevin garnett were alot closer to their primes then they are now. oh yeah and the role players werent absolute shit heads like courtney lee, jet, and others are now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Basically what Starz said.

2009 - KG gets hurt. And then his replacement Leon Powe gets hurt. I 100% believe that if KG doesn't get hurt, the Celtics at least get back to the Finals.
2010 - Perkins going down in game 6 plus KG was still hurt during the playoffs, another title lost. Although I am aware the Lakers had injuries too.
2011 - Rondo goes down, Pierce & Ray both playing hurt, no Shaq.
2012 - Jeff Green's heart issues, Avery Bradley injures his shoulders, Ray Allen playing with messed up ankles
2013 - Bradley misses the first 3 months recovering from surgery, Rondo tears his ACL, Sully has to undergo back surgery, Barbosa tears his ACL, KG is playing hurt right now

Ugh.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

T-Mac isn't playing? Fuck this then, no point in me watching.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

MANU.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lakers might want to guard to Manu.


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

You Know if Danilo was available for the Nuggets I think they could knocked out the Spurs for me, they hate playing fast teams like Clippers, Nuggets and OKC because of their pace.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

A Dajuan Blair sighting!!

Maybe they should have traded him.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

lmao at Pop

"What the fuck?"


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Is Nash out for the playoffs as well?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:rose1 - "Fuck you bitch, I'll come back when God tells me to".


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Basically what Starz said.
> 
> 2009 - KG gets hurt. And then his replacement Leon Powe gets hurt. I 100% believe that if KG doesn't get hurt, the Celtics at least get back to the Finals.
> 2010 - Perkins going down in game 6 plus KG was still hurt during the playoffs, another title lost. Although I am aware the Lakers had injuries too.
> ...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


> :rose1 - "Fuck you bitch, I'll come back when God tells me to".


:kobe :kobe


Did he actually say that? If so fpalm


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



BVB4life said:


> You Know if Danilo was available for the Nuggets I think they could knocked out the Spurs for me, they hate playing fast teams like Clippers, Nuggets and OKC because of their pace.


I still think the Nugs can, tbh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Dragonballfan said:


> :kobe :kobe
> 
> 
> Did he actually say that? If so fpalm


Of course he didn't say that lol, bet that's what he was thinking if es saw that video.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ether said:


> Paul George scored 17 of his 23 points on FTs, what the fuck? Did he deserve them at least?


Yeah, they weren't bad calls or anything. Good officiating all game. But George has been shooting terribly as of late. I'm glad that Granger isn't playing, but George has been Granger 2.0 with all of these awful forced 3s.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Let's go Bucks


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

well, if you thought the nets bulls game last night was a blowout wait till you see what the heat are gonna do to the bucks


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

So basically the Bucks are going to get thrashed for 4 straight games? Sucks for them.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Only down by 5 points guys :kobe


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Only down by 3 points close to halftime. They might make this series interesting.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

This heat game is much closer than i thought it'd be....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I am not currently watching the game, just following the scores, maybe LeBron Wade and Bosh just so confident they taking it easy. :lelbron


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Pierre McDunk said:


> I still think the Nugs can, tbh.


Not a Nuggets fan, but they are really enjoyable to watch. I think the Nuggets can make it to the NBA finals to be honest. Heat would probably rather face OKC than Denver. 

Despite the score, this Bucks/Heat game has been entertaining. Bucks might lose in 4 games, but they'll give the Heat a fight more than most teams in the East could. Bucks and Celtics are a bigger threat to the Heat than the Knicks and Pacers IMO.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Monta & Jennings- 34 shots
Rest of team- 30

:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

BIRDMAN!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Seeing guys like Kenyon Martin & Birdman being big contributors to contending teams during the playoffs really pisses me off. Only because Danny Ainge chose to sign D.J. White & Shavlik Randolph over those two, just because they had good stats in China.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Ok here comes the blowout.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

How would we know how DJ White and Shavlik Randoplh will play in the playoffs? They didnt see the floor in game one. KMart and Birdman have played over 20 mins each.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

K-Mart and Birdman are flat-out better than D.J. and Shavlik. It's that simple.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

These last 5 games have been brutal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Time to tune in to OKC/Rockets :harden


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Will be a free-throw fest. But at least there's still the OKC crowd to make up for it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Most anticipated matchup. Both teams healthy, high scoring. Time for Harden to show how much better he is than Westbrook.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lebron has the quietest great games in the NBA. Guess thats what happens when you arent taking jumper after jumper after jumper like Melo and like the Bucks did today.

Ray Allen had a good game that could have been better if he hit most of his open 3s. Birdman was a great pickup.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nets broadcasters are really good, there's a reason why fratello, eagle and Greg get picked up to do these games often

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

wow look at that crowd!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*










:troll :rose2


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Dragonballfan said:


> :troll :rose2


:lmao You're wrong for that one!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Houston is so bad on defense

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmao apparently Celtics and Bulls shared the same hotel last night. Must've been a depressing atmosphere 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

OKC going all out right from the beginning on Houston


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Houston is so out-matched.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Game looks a bit more even now.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Rockets hanging in there at the moment.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yeah Houston seems to have calmed down.

Patrick Beverley was a pretty good pickup. Every time I watch a Rockets game, he outplays Lin and looking at this game, the Rockets to regain their composure and started playing well once Beverley entered the game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

When watching the Thunder play it always pisses me off that Westbrook takes more shots a game than Durant. This is the problem people were worried Lebron & Wade would have. The day Westbrook starts differing to Durant is the day the Thunder will really take off.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Skip Bayless would agree with ya there


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So 6 out of the 1st 8 games were blow outs, with the home teams winning all.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

First round doesn't need to be best of seven. It just drags out the inevitable demise of the lower seeded team.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

They should have stuck with best of 5 in the first round.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yeah this year's 1st round will probably be filled with blowouts.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Well what people thought would be the most competitive turned out to be the biggest blowout so far.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lmao at ever thinking durant would ever shoot more than westrbrook. the loss to the heat and 50/40/90 destroyed that as he plays within the system to maintain that number and he wants to add the playmaking lebron has to his game. what he calls passing is hilarious to watch.

brooks hates lamb. most of the games were crap.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Welp, that sucked.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Make or break game for the season tomorrow for the Bulls


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

kobe tweeting through the game was hilarious. he found away to affect that locker room without being there. 

so if injured players are a fan can they get a ring?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



> #sexynurse shower prepping the leg for me. Can't get stitches wet but still gotta wash my ass…#countonsoap


:kobe4


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Another playoffs, another outfit.

Westbrook with a sleeveless hoodie. What the hell is he thinking sometimes ? :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lol that's not even that bad.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lmao he looks like a retarded fresh prince of bel air.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm a Warriors fan to the core, but no David Lee basically means this is a 5 or 6 game series for the Nuggets. :jt2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Thunder are going to sweep the Rockets.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Have faith my man. I still think we get one game. But it will take one hell of a herculean effort.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Roger Sterling said:


> I'm a Warriors fan to the core, but no David Lee basically means this is a 5 or 6 game series for the Nuggets. :jt2


Is he out for the whole series? Damm


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Battle of the 4th and 5th"s seed today, I expected it to be more competitive, shoud be tonight


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Lol that's not even that bad.


Lol no way 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm hoping, like many games for Chicago this season, that the blowout will be turned around and they will recover. Chicago has played very hot and cold all season, and I'm hoping Saturday was just the case of the, being really cold. At least for my sanity, I want a close game.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jr smith won sixth man of the year 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Aid180 said:


> I'm hoping, like many games for Chicago this season, that the blowout will be turned around and they will recover. Chicago has played very hot and cold all season, and I'm hoping Saturday was just the case of the, being really cold. At least for my sanity, I want a close game.


I hope its a close game too. If the Nets are gonna play us like that all series we need this win tonight.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Anyone else besides me think the Clips have a good chance to make it out of the West?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Don't see them or any team in the West beating OKC except the Spurs but I'm skeptical about the Spurs now due to their injuries. Although they looked pretty great yesterday.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

So everyones saying it's going to be a cake walk to the finals for the thunder and heat for a rematch. I dont know. I think the clips and spurs can beat the thunder, especially since theres no harden. But for the heat, yeah. With all of the injuries that have happened in the east i dont know how they wont make it back to the finals. If the pacers had Granger and paul geroge playing like he is, they have a chance. If the bulls had rose and a healthy noah, they have a chance, and i think if the celtics had rondo and a sully, they have a chance. 

Right now the only two healthy teams besides the heat are the nets and knicks, well except amar'e


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Marc Gasol to be named DPOY.

Wow didn't see that coming but definitely not opposed to it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Listening to First Take again now that tbe playoffs have started. Is there a reason why Stephen A Smith is the biggest Kobe fan, with his rant on how Mike needs to publicly apologize to Kobe I dont think ive ever seen him say anything bad about Kobe.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Soupman Prime said:


> Listening to First Take again now that tbe playoffs have started. Is there a reason why Stephen A Smith is the biggest Kobe fan, with his rant on how Mike needs to publicly apologize to Kobe I dont think ive ever seen him say anything bad about Kobe.


What a kissass, Mike doesn't need to apoligize to anybody he's the one coaching :kobe

And thats a good surprise Marc Gasol winning DPOY


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

If anything, Mike deserves an apology...

And when I say Mike, I mean Mike Brown. I miss Mike Brown :bron3

Tonight is do or die for the Bulls, imo. If they don't knock the Nets confidence by getting a win tonight, then the Nets will win this series in 5.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Kevin Harlan needs to do commentary for every Heat game. He was hilarious yesterday. Oh, and BIRDMAN.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



StarzNBarz said:


> Anyone else besides me think the Clips have a good chance to make it out of the West?


no, they could make it to the wcf though but either the Thunder or the Spurs will make it out.


Warriors.Nuggets gota lot less exciting with lee being out.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Aid180 said:


> I'm hoping, like many games for Chicago this season, that the blowout will be turned around and they will recover. Chicago has played very hot and cold all season, and I'm hoping Saturday was just the case of the, being really cold. At least for my sanity, I want a close game.


Absolutely (Y)

The Bulls seem to rise to the pressure always


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



The Lady Killer said:


> Kevin Harlan needs to do commentary for every Heat game. He was hilarious yesterday. Oh, and BIRDMAN.


Harlan was so great during the Heat game.

Dude was MARKING for Birdman :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

OHHHHH HERE COMES THE BIRDMAN, FLAPPING HIS WINGS AND SOARING FOR A SWEET FLUSH :mark: :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

WHEN YOU'RE AERODYNAMICALLY DESIGNED WITH THAT HAIR-DO YOU CAN DO THOSE KINDS OF THINGS! WITH THAT SWEET MOHAWK!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

harlan is the best basketball commentator since al michaels


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Harlan might be the best in the biz currently. I'd give Ian Eagle & Fratello aka the Nets commenting team the nod for the best duo.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I was legit LOL'ing during that game. Had to rewind the parts where he was marking hard.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Final voting for 6MOY turned out to be:
1. J.R. Smith (484 points)
2. Jamal Crawford (352 points)
3. Jarrett Jack (170 points)
4. Kevin Martin (31 points)
5. Ryan Anderson (11 points)


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Didn't realize Ryan Anderson wasn't a starter. Don't the Magic suck?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Ryan Anderson plays for the Hornets/Pelicans now lol.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lmao

Don't the Pelicans suck? :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yeah they suck but he's not gonna start over Unibrow. He was probably their 2nd best player this season.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Any other awards get named yet?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

It was leaked that Marc Gasol won DPOY but it hasn't been officially announced yet.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

when is Lebron getting his mvp award?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

They usually announce MVP in the 2nd round.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yeah was rather awkward when DIRK won after getting outed by GS in 2007.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Cycloneon said:


> Jr smith won sixth man of the year


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BIRDMAN BIRDMAN BIRDMAN 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Cycloneon said:


> BIRDMAN BIRDMAN BIRDMAN
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:mark: :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Gasol winning defensive player of the year will just keep adding fuel to the grizzlies and lakers trade a few years ago. Laker fans will think, oh well we gave away Marc Gasol DEFENSIVE PLAYER OF THE YEAR, so the pau for marc trade wasnt lopsided. Bull shit if Marc Gasol didnt turn out like this, which he wasnt expected to, than it couldve been one of the most slanted trades in history.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Lakers would rather have rings than a DPOY (which they eventually got in Howard anyway).


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I wish Derrick Rose would stop being a bitch.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

At this rate I wouldn't be surprised if Rose got booed when he finally returns. :troll


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bulls playing much better than Game1, can they sustain this for the rest of the game, we'll have to see


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Come on Bulls don't fail me now :clap


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

This match has Nets second half blitz written all over it :sad:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bulls came to play tonight.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Jimmy Buckets with the dunk! :mark:

Keep it up Bulls.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

*COME ON!!!!!*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I see playoff Joe Johnson has arrived.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

BUCKETS

Defence needs to stay solid like this. It's imperative that they perform like this in the 4th quarter.

Edit: Joa's GOAT father on the mic :mark:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wanna punch Robinson in the face

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

lol Derrick Rose jumping in the background,


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> I wanna punch Robinson in the face
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


You should be wanting to punch Joe Johnson right now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm assuming Noah is done for the night?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> You should be wanting to punch Joe Johnson right now.


Him and D will to

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


> I'm assuming Noah is done for the night?


He will probably be out to try and help preserve the lead in the 4th. Just need one more quarter of solid defence like that.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


> lol Derrick Rose jumping in the background,


Guess the knee is fine. :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Joel said:


> He will probably be out to try and help preserve the lead in the 4th. Just need one more quarter of solid defence like that.


I would keep him off, with the way they are playing right now, but who knows.



Aid180 said:


> Guess the knee is fine. :side:


I know right :no:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm actually quite in shock at the score...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Last few Bulls possessions have been terrible.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Come on now


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Oh boy....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bulls have gone full retard.

Edit: Bulls have found a cure for their full retardation.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Noah to come back on


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

NOAH NOAH NOAH


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

NATE :mark:

:noah making such a difference when he is on the floor. God bless that great Frenchman.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Noah is about to die


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

NOAH!!!!!! WHAT A PLAY


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Joe Johnson man..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

And Joe Johnson finally does something good..

Bulls collapsing, ugh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Massive 3 from Johnson there.

fuck this is close...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Fuck momentum changes again


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Joel said:


> Massive 3 from Johnson there.
> 
> fuck this is close...


Fucking Joe Johnson, why u do good now :cussin: :cussin:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Derrick Rose needs to get in his gear and close this game to fuck out for us.

Good man, D. Will.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

D Rose is Bulls assistant coach now :kobe


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Joakim Noah in an amazing man.

Edit: Fuck off ref.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


> D Rose is Bulls assistant coach now :kobe



:uhoh :uhoh


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

You can see him fighting the pain in his face. Makes me wanna cry


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

D-will no showed, disappointing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

What a warrior this man Noah is. The passion and arenaline has blocked out the pain. He's put his body on the line tonight. He has died out there for the Bulls tonight. I cannot express how much I respect this hero.

Are you watching, Derrick Rose? Are you watching this Frenchman die for the city that is meant to be yours? I wonder...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Did Crash get injured?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

At this point, Rose should just put on a skirt and join the cheerleaders. He's already got the pussy for it. All he needs now is some pom poms.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> Did Crash get injured?


No, PJ doesn't know how to use him properly


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Joel said:


> What a warrior this man Noah is. The passion and arenaline has blocked out the pain. He's put his body on the line tonight. He has died out there for the Bulls tonight. I cannot express how much I respect this hero.
> 
> Are you watching, Derrick Rose? Are you watching this Frenchman die for the city that is meant to be yours? I wonder...


He can't hear you he's busy coaching Boozer right now and counting his Millions of Dollars :argh: :rose3


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> No, PJ doesn't know how to use him properly


Figures, I was wtfing when I saw CJ Watson on the floor this late.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I laugh at stackhouse getting playtime


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Good job Bulls. #CountOnNoah


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Missed the whole game due to work but what a bounce back win for the Bulls. Noah showing why he's a beast playing through this. 

Had no idea Jerry Stackhouse was still in the league :lol


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

This will probably go to 7 games.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Great win. Count the Bulls out on your own peril. Noah - Hero.

See you in Chi-Town.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

WE'RE BACK IN THIS. Chicago time now.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:noah :noah


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good thing is the Bulls aren't as good at home, will split those

Grizzlies gotta win this one


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Great win by the Bulls. Noah is a gotdamn WARRIOR.

Rose? Still a bitch.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Can we sign Joakim Noah to a lifetime contract please?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

ONly problem I see is for the bulls is Noah's health, if he gets hurt the bulls are fucked


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

If? He is hurt.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

yea he is our lifeline right now


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Mikey Damage said:


> If? He is hurt.


Lol I meant if he gets hurt to the point he can't play anymore then we are fucked :noah


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

He will still probably be on the floor, srs


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Paul George to be named Most Improved Player.

Great to see I got that right :bron2


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Grizzlies hanging in but I doubt they will win. If only they had someone who could create a shot for himself on the perimeter ....if only....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yeah they had that guy last year in the playoffs and he did more harm than good.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

They lost because they threw away the first game that's not all on him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The loss isn't all on him but Rudy Gay was terrible in the playoffs last year. Like I said he did more harm than good.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I wouldn't say terrible, I'd still rather have him even if he under-performed one series.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lionel Hollins was the most to blame for the Grizzlies loss last season. Him and his terrible rotations and terrible decision-making in general.

Doing the same shit now. Going with a 10-man rotation when he's got 7 good players.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Man Blake Griffin is a bitch


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Kobe Tweeting During Games Is That A Problem?*

I don't know how i feel about it. And coach's not too happy. They do need to focus on not getting their ass handed to them by the Spurs.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Tayshaun Prince is done, looks like hes 45 out there


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kobe Tweeting During Games Is That A Problem?*

People are making way too big a deal out of this. How the fuck is this supposed to be distracting to the team? They're out there playing a game. They're not on twitter. Does Antoni get live twitter updates from an assistant? Is Metta checking his twitter account during timeouts? fpalm

This whole thing is stupid. The media is blowing this way out of proportion.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Odom seems to have found himself again, been great this entire game


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Kobe Tweeting During Games Is That A Problem?*



Tater said:


> People are making way too big a deal out of this. How the fuck is this supposed to be distracting to the team? They're out there playing a game. They're not on twitter. Does Antoni get live twitter updates from an assistant? Is Metta checking his twitter account during timeouts? fpalm
> 
> This whole thing is stupid. The media is blowing this way out of proportion.


i agree. Seen them talking about it again on Sportscenter. I hate Metta. I want Ron Artest back.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Kobe Tweeting During Games Is That A Problem?*

Was even more stupid when Stephen A went off today on Mike even saying he should give Kobe a public apology for saying what he said which was fucking true lol. Right now Kobe is just a fan so who cares whats he tweets, espn will drive this though until Lakers get ousted of course.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Kobe Tweeting During Games Is That A Problem?*

ESPN gunna ESPN...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

DEY TUK 'EER LEAD!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Wow @ CP3.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

What a fucking player


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Paul with the game winner at the buzzer

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Blake Griffin with the offensive holding.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

CP3 man...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I hate when they do this. Making the team come back out for .1 of a sec.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did Memphis only have 4 players on the court? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



abrown0718 said:


> I hate when they do this. Making the team come back out for .1 of a sec.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

and nobody falls for that anymore


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

That was against the Bobcats Ether.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

oh man inside the nba has me cracking up from start to finish. i should be going to bed but as long as inside is on i wont sleep till its over :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

They all smoke that good kush before getting on stage that's why.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

naw man 100% clean :barkley2 :shaq


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*










This dude went from a nerd with an AND 1 tat on his arm to:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I find it amusing that Phil Jackson on twitter was complaining about the refs not calling a push-off on CP3 and the game winning play.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Stall_19 said:


> I find it amusing that Phil Jackson on twitter was complaining about the refs not calling a push-off on CP3 and the game winning play.


He should have mentioned Blake Griffin's hold in the paint while CP3 drove. Definitely took that defender off balance, and he still made a decent play on the ball.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Phil can say whatever he wants now without getting a fine by Stern lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Knicks/Celtics Game 2. I think Celtics gonna do what Bulls did today


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Kobe Tweeting During Games Is That A Problem?*

Kobe could not give a fuck, even if it was a problem. :kobe :kobe


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nah. I think the Knicks will win again. Knicks is winning in 5. Really undecided on this BK/Chicago series. Could go 7 games. The outcome of this will depend on Deron Williams productivity.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Knicks are too good, i think they'll win this series handidly...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Kobe Tweeting During Games Is That A Problem?*

People complain about everything.

ESPN and other media are the ones who hyped the hell out of Kobe tweeting during the games, but now that he's actually doing it, they're trying to spin it in a negative way. Laughable.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Quick question. Why are coaches always the scapegoat for poorly constructed teams?

Like today, the Bobcats fired their coach. The second straight year they've fired their head coach.

Look at the most common starting lineup for those two years:
2011-12 - D.J. Augustin/Gerald Henderson/Corey Maggette/Tyrus Thomas/Bismack Biyombo
2012-13 - Kemba Walker/Gerald Henderson/Michael Kidd-Gilchrist/Byron Mullens/Bismack Biyombo

What do you expect a coach to do with a roster like that? Do you honestly expect a coach to win a lot of games with a team constructed like that? It's like these GMs tell the owners that it was the coach's fault as to why the team failed and not theirs, so they keep firing and hiring coaches. The Pistons have had like 5 or 6 different coaches in the last 10 years. That's awful.

Mini-rant.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I can't believe the NBA put LeBron/Wade/Bosh on NBATV. But good call since Knicks/Celtics on TNT will be a much better game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Looks like Mike Brown will be going back to Cleveland to replace Byron Scott as the Cavs head coach.

On the bright side, at least he might be able to get Kyrie to play defense.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

In case anyone ever bought that stupid notion of LeBron going back to Cleveland, the Mike Brown hiring pretty much ends that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Quick question. Why are coaches always the scapegoat for poorly constructed teams?
> 
> Like today, the Bobcats fired their coach. The second straight year they've fired their head coach.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty ridiculous. It's like they think magically the next coach will turn shit into gold. Continuity means nothing I guess. The fact that Dunlap got 21 wins out of that roster warranted an extension.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Exactly. With the roster that the Bobcats have had, 20-25 wins is probably the best you could get out of them. Anything other than that is massively overachieving.

Continuity obviously means nothing. How can these young players grow if you keep shipping coaches out left and right every year? That doesn't help them.

Maybe Jordan thought the Bobcats should've been a playoff team with the roster they had, or I guess the Pistons owner thought Lawrence Frank should've had them at 50 wins.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Basel said:


> I can't believe the NBA put LeBron/Wade/Bosh on NBATV. But good call since Knicks/Celtics on TNT will be a much better game.


Got the NBA app, so I can watch nay match regardless :kobe3


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Dunlap got fired because the players don't like him. They had a end of the season review and the players express their displeasure with him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Well that makes a little more sense but still for the most part my message extends across more than just the Bobcats, not even just the NBA. Just pro sports in general.

Too many times that a coach has to take the fall because the team he's given to work with just simply isn't talented.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Allen is gonna need to make those open 3's if Heat want to win comfortably.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Knicks/Celtics Game 2 leggo come on Celtics


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Knicks gonna rip shit up again tonight :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

JR Smith proving he's 6MOY


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Terry putting in work

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com Ap


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Good to see him bounce back after that horrendous flop


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

KG cannot find the basket today...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Celtics getting destroyed in the 3rd quarter 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Heat finish strong again. Games are always close until the 4th, it honestly looks like they arent even trying at all.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yea I was following the scores, didn't even need to watch the game, I knew they were going to ru away with it in the fourth


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

KG sucks :jay2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

KMART! :jay2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

blocking machine!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

You know i very rarely turn games off early but this was just pathetic and embarrassing today. I hope KG sees the light and retires after this season, cause hes done.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Same thing happened in the first game for Celtics, played really well in the first half, collapse in the 2nd


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Garnett isn't #BOSTONSTRONG


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

2-0 Hole


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

KG, Pierce, Terry and Doc can all fuck off together in the offseason honestly.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Novak off the dribble :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:mark: Celtics lose again. Im closer and closer to getting some cash and having these haters and homers at work be quiet.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

lol Celtics outdone themselves in the 2nd half, did even worse in the first game. They set a franchise record with 23


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Boston Celtics the Liverpool FC of the NBA, may as well just put those two on the history Channel together.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Don't think Warriors/Nuggets wil be as close, due to David Lee


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


> Don't think Warriors/Nuggets wil be as close, due to David Lee


Hope it ain't close got them in a double bet, along with Bayern Munich who already won their game which was quite easy hope this is the same.


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Fuck Steph Curry he's gonna cost me big here I put £50 on Nuggets and Bayern screw the Nuggets, Lee is out for the Warriors Danilo or no Danilo they should be breezing this game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Steph Curry on a roll


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


> Don't think Warriors/Nuggets wil be as close, due to David Lee


*ahem* say that again


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Warriors owning the Nuggets right now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Canadian said:


> *ahem* say that again


Lol yea I was wrong.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Oh christ...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

That was nasty hope he's ok a great player to watch, just those injuries hurt him big time hope recovers quickly.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

God, I love reading Bill Simmons's NBA related columns. Always insightful and entertaining.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yeah Simmons is awesome. 

edit CURRY


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Steph Curry is a baaad boy :StephenA2


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

WoW didn't even realize he had 13 assists w/ his 30 points


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nuggets/Warriors is still going 7 imo. 

Harrison Barnes beasting tonight. :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

They don't necessarily need to shoot 64% every night to win either. They just have to keep playing D on the Nuggets. I felt they did a much better job keeping them out of the paint tonight and gave them a harder time scoring buckets. David Lee is a major loss but these guys want it, you can see by the way they're playing that they're hungry to win. I believe in these guys. Surely not to make it past the 2nd round this year but I'm sure they can take the Nuggets in 7.

Curry's shot is one of the most beautiful things to watch too. If him, Klay and Barnes can become offensive threats like that on a consistent basis, that is scary.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I totally missed the last of the Warriors game. Is Steph Curry ankle ok? Did he come back and play?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



cyrus_cesar said:


> I totally missed the last of the Warriors game. Is Steph Curry ankle ok? Did he come back and play?


His ankle is fine, he came back banging in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Warriors dropping 131 in a playoff game wow.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Canadian said:


> His ankle is fine, he came back banging in the fourth quarter.



Thanks. It looked nasty when he rolled it and he's fragile as hell.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Got a feeling lakers gonna beat Spurs tomorrow


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


> Got a feeling lakers gonna beat Spurs tomorrow


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nvm just read Kobe won't be tweeting.. :kobe5


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Curry is the 3rd Warrior player ever with 30 and 10A in a playoff, DAT SLEEPY FLOYD AND RICK BARRY SWAG

SLEEPY FLOYD :mark:




The game where he set the most points in a quarter record


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

MSG during the playoffs is easily the highlight of the first round so far.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Not sure Denver can handle the ROARCLE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

What do you guys think happens with Josh Smith? Does he stay?.

I could see the Suns offering him a Max


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*










:lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lol that's pretty awesome.

Time for OKC and the Spurs to go up 2-0 tonight. Possibly Indiana too although I'd like to give Atlanta the surprise factor. Indiana still winning the series though.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lmao That shit was hilarious... Of course MSG is rocking, when was the last time they had a team that could win it all???

Hilarious that they doing this with out Amare too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

So apparently Mitch thinks it's realistic for Kobe to return at the start of the season. I highly doubt that, but if he does I can't wait until his return is bigger than Rose's as he'd be coming back in about 7 months compared to Rose's 18. :kobe3


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Dragonballfan said:


> :lmao That shit was hilarious... Of course MSG is rocking, *when was the last time they had a team that could win it all???*
> 
> Hilarious that they doing this with out Amare too.


They still don't have a team that can win it all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Fuck outta here Warriors. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> What do you guys think happens with Josh Smith? Does he stay?.
> 
> I could see the Suns offering him a Max


Any GM who offers Josh Smith the max should be fired.

In before Danny Ainge gives Josh Smith the max.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



StarzNBarz said:


> They still don't have a team that can win it all.


I see you have no faith in Melo... :bron2





Notorious said:


> *Any GM who offers Josh Smith the max should be fired.*
> 
> In before Danny Ainge gives Josh Smith the max.


Guess he's going to Detroit or Phoenix then :side: :side:


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lakers' Jordan Hill cleared to play tonight.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Any GM who offers Josh Smith the max should be fired.
> 
> In before Danny Ainge gives Josh Smith the max.


Part of me wants Josh Smith to stay in Atlanta and bring his friend Dwight Howard with him so Atlanta has the lineup of Jeff Teague, Lou Williams, Josh Smith, Al Horford, and Dwight Howard. Mostly so they can be entertaining and those free Hawks tickets I get would be worth the two hour drive.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Edit: Sorry, wrong thread :kenny


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



StarzNBarz said:


> They still don't have a team that can win it all.


Honestly, in a 7 game series between top teams, anything can happen.



Pierre McDunk said:


> Fuck outta here Warriors. :side:


You. :flip


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Basel said:


> Lakers' Jordan Hill cleared to play tonight.


Good news


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Jordan Hill coming back should be a boost for the Lakers. Depending on if he's not overly rusty.

Fun fact. The Spurs shot 37% from the field in game 1 and still beat the Lakers by double digits. #FunFacts


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

lol dat Laker defense


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Jordan Hill coming back should be a boost for the Lakers. Depending on if he's not overly rusty.
> 
> Fun fact. The Spurs shot 37% from the field in game 1 and still beat the Lakers by double digits. #FunFacts


Celtics suck. #FunFacts


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Don't be so butthurt. There is no discrimination in fun facts.

Fun fact. The Celtics have scored a combined 48 points in the 2nd halves of games 1 & 2 against the Knicks, aka the Celtics have scored 48 points in 4 quarters. #FunFacts


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Looks like Ray Allen picked the right time to get away from that team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Ray wouldn't have prevented much.

The offense has just begun much more predictable and easier to stop, especially in the playoffs, without Rondo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Don't be so butthurt. There is no discrimination in fun facts.
> 
> Fun fact. The Celtics have scored a combined 48 points in the 2nd halves of games 1 & 2 against the Knicks, aka the Celtics have scored 48 points in 4 quarters. #FunFacts


They set a franchise record in Game 2 lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Ray wouldn't have prevented much.


Not saying he would have prevented anything just that he picked the right time to abandon ship.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL at westbrook catching feelimgs.

Refs suck. Smith gets a technical but westbrook doesn't for slapping Beverlys hand

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com A


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I wouldn't be surprised if Westbrook pulls a Melo and goes to the Rocket locker room after the game and demands a fight with Beverley.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Hope the Rockets will open up the west for the Clippers if they can somehow take home court advantage against the Thunder tonight, doubt they will win the series but still would be good much rather play them then thunder. Also hope Golden state knock out Denver just imaging Dortmund winning the Champions League this season and the Clippers winning the NBA championship sounds like a dream, would be the best year ever. Doubt the Thunder lose this series though as their too good to go out in round 1.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

There is no chance Clippers are going to avoid the Thunder


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


> There is no chance Clippers are going to avoid the Thunder


What chance would give us against the thunder.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Could go to 6 games, but Thunder is winning


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


> Could go to 6 games, but Thunder is winning


Oh well Clippers can make something like Robin Hood happen ching.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Has there been any news regarding Chris Paul and a contract extension with the Clippers?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

...It's not the optimal time to discuss a contract extension. He's obviously coming back to the Clippers, though.


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Hope he is don't want him to go to another side, I have already been betrayed by one traitor in gotze this week in football hope the same don't happen in NBA otherwise all my faith in sport will be gone.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

How do you commit a lane violation on the first of 2 free throws?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Come on Harden :harden


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Holy shit 21-2 run.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Did J Lin get injured?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

what a terrible blown call. Blind ass refs


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



BVB4life said:


> What chance would give us against the thunder.


Zero. Did you watch the WCF last year? The refs were a joke any time the Thunder were losing, struggling to score, or struggling to defend. Then suddenly they'd ride in with a bunch of whistles in their favor, or swallow their whistles when the Thunder would commit fouls and goaltends.

There's no way they'll allow them to lose in the 2nd round after what they did last year. Sorry man, I know the Clippers are the best they've ever been this year too. But you have to play 5 on 8 against the Thunder sometimes.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Good god, Harden has been to the line 20 times. Dude knows how to draw those fouls.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Houston will get a win at home


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lakers need to dominate inside if they want a chance to win this game.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I used to like the Thunder. Now I see them for what they are. A good team that still need the refs to bail them out against a lowly 8th seed. This is why the Heat will crush them again. Refs will go heel on the Thunder and they will stand no chance.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



El Barto said:


> I used to like the Thunder. Now I see them for what they are. A good team that still need the refs to bail them out against a lowly 8th seed. This is why the Heat will crush them again. Refs will go heel on the Thunder and they will stand no chance.


Refs aren't bailing them out. Durant & Westbrook just draw a lot of fouls.

Also Spurs instantly doubling Dwight. Pop continues to show why he's the best coach in the league.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Steve Nash hurt? It just keeps getting worse for 'em


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lol he hasn't been not hurt this whole season


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The entire team has been hurt this entire season honestly :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Same for the Bulls


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

wrong thread


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Man, Steve Nash played a fucking great game tonight for his condition. He was diving for loose balls and everything, you see guys 100% not doing that. Lakers are done though, I'd shut down Nash the whole series. He's getting injections that pregnant women do FFS

And as I type this, they're going on a nice little run lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nice run, but Spurs gonna ride it out, Lakers will get a win back home though


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Parker turning it up


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

These games made up for the sloppy end of the regular season. I'm a pessimist so I think the Lakers will take the next game. But over all good to see the team pull it together.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

^That was quick lol

Only 2 series so far are at 1-1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Canadian:






2 minute mark.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*






This is why the NBA deserves such shit ratings


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Scorpion95 said:


> This is why the NBA deserves such shit ratings


I didn't see the game but my pops told me about, that a pretty shit call, and that ref was looking right at it.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Has Jeremy Lin shown up for the playoffs yet? :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



WWF said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:stuff The virginity is strong in that one


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



WWF said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Warriors/Spurs would be an amazing series. :mark:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Josh Smith is getting the MAX this offseason, no doubt about it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Scorpion95 said:


> This is why the NBA deserves such shit ratings


What a terrible no call.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

perkisabeast.com

Yes. Yes he is.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Scorpion95 said:


> This is why the NBA deserves such shit ratings


Fuck refs FUck Perkins Fuck them


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

It feels like that was the only contribution that Perk made for the Thunder all year. God he is terrible. I have no idea why they play him.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

No BEVERLEYSANITY? Oh yeah, he's not Asian so who cares?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I can't remember the last time a team suffered as many injuries as the Lakers have had. TIS ridiculous. Although I never expected us to beat the Spurs and flat out denied it would happen at when all the UPSET talk was happening so this isn't exactly too sad for me. loldwight as a superstar though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

SO who is staying who is leaving for Lakers next year?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'd assume we'll try getting rid of Pau again and Nash might retire if he finds his injuries too much, but I assume most of the team will stay to give them a proper chance of competing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

So Antoni will stay as well?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

there is a 100% chance that Pringles is the coach of the Lakers at the beginning of next season.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lol, Dwight will be happy


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Since Kobe & Rose are out, nothing will stop the NBA from having there Cena/Rock twice in a lifetime with James/Durant.

OKC vs MIA, mark it down. :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Even if Kobe played they probably wouldn't have advanced. We were literally the most injured team this season and probably one of the most injured teams in the last half decade, every single one of our starters has been hurt this season MULTIPLE times as well as the players that replaced those players as starters. Like, it is mind boggling how frail and fragile the Lakers came off this season.

As for Rose, the only way the Bulls would stand a chance against the Heat is if they were fully heathly, which they obviously aren't even close to being, and Rose had come back in like March and gotten adjusted to the game(which he obviously didn't because he's the definition of a bitch).


That being said, the Spurs could knock both of them off.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Scorpion95 said:


> This is why the NBA deserves such shit ratings


Holy fuck 99% of the time they would call that shit but since its da playoffs OKC needs to advance fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Red Viper said:


> Even if Kobe played they probably wouldn't have advanced. We were literally the most injured team this season and probably one of the most injured teams in the last half decade, every single one of our starters has been hurt this season MULTIPLE times as well as the players that replaced those players as starters. Like, it is mind boggling how frail and fragile the Lakers came off this season.
> 
> As for Rose, the only way the Bulls would stand a chance against the Heat is if they were fully heathly, which they obviously aren't even close to being, and Rose had come back in like March and gotten adjusted to the game(which he obviously didn't because he's the definition of a bitch).
> 
> ...


If Manu and Parker aren't injured lol. SO many injuries


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Red Viper said:


> Even if Kobe played they probably wouldn't have advanced. We were literally the most injured team this season and probably one of the most injured teams in the last half decade, every single one of our starters has been hurt this season MULTIPLE times as well as the players that replaced those players as starters. Like, it is mind boggling how frail and fragile the Lakers came off this season.
> 
> As for Rose, the only way the Bulls would stand a chance against the Heat is if they were fully heathly, which they obviously aren't even close to being, and Rose had come back in like March and gotten adjusted to the game(which he obviously didn't because he's the definition of a bitch).
> 
> ...


Yeah the Lakers probably wouldn't advanced too far anyways, but I swear sometimes I feel like Stern is sending messages to the refs to help the biggest draws advance (I know that's BS but I'm a natural skeptic) - so having guys like Kobe or Rose playing would give me hope of more even keeled games & less MIA/OKC home cooking.

Doesn't matter anyways cause the refs are gonna throw the blanket over my Pacers in the second round so the NBA can have that NY/MIA Mello/Lebron ECF.

Trust me if Indy loses I'll own it I'm just _attempting_ to make excuses.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Johnson is suffering from plantar fascitis just like Noah. He"ll likely play though. 

Series will be 2-2 by game 5


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> Johnson is suffering from plantar fascitis just like Noah. He"ll likely play though.
> 
> Series will be 2-2 by game 5


They back in Brooklyn for game 5? or do they go 2-3-2 like in the finals?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> They back in Brooklyn for game 5? or do they go 2-3-2 like in the finals?


Back in Brooklyn for 5, than Chi for 6 than Brooklyn for for 7

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> Back in Brooklyn for 5, than Chi for 6 than Brooklyn for for 7
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


Cool thanks, yes you are right game 5 will be the turning point in this series. Who ever wins that game will win game 6 too :cool2


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Cool thanks, yes you are right game 5 will be the turning point in this series. Who ever wins that game will win game 6 too :cool2


I definitely think we split the games in Chicago, so yep. 

IMO the series depends on Deron, be aggressive like in game 1, he can't afford to have another bad game.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Hope Brooklyn wins it, I think they could give Miami a run for their money. Praying anyways


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Emerald Flow said:


> Hope Brooklyn wins it, I think they could give Miami a run for their money. Praying anyways


I wish. We have the PG and C to attack them though. Wade and LeBron always put up career numbers against us.

We probably get 1 win, maybe 2 if D Will explodes. If we get past Chicago first.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

It's possible, Indy gave Miami a run for their money for the first 2-3 games last year before the unholy threesome went into Beast mode & punched my guys square in their jaw. I think the only way to really get into Miami's head is to be tougher - & your two best positions are their two weakest. Win Game 1 & then anything's possible.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Well Rose has officialy been listed as out.

All respect is gone from me now. If he was still hurt, I could understand. But we know that is not the case.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Ehh, he'll be back next season. Don't really have a problem with him missing the whole season, I just feel he should've said he was out for the year from the jump instead of giving Bulls fans false hope and using lame excuses to cover up why he won't play.

Now if opening day of the 2013-14 season comes and Rose is still saying he's not ready, that's when I'd turn on him.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Ehh, he'll be back next season. Don't really have a problem with him missing the whole season, I just feel he should've said he was out for the year from the jump instead of giving Bulls fans false hope and using lame excuses to cover up why he won't play.
> 
> Now if opening day of the 2013-14 season comes and Rose is still saying he's not ready, that's when I'd turn on him.


That's my problem with him too, when people were saying he was gonna come back instead of waiting for months and saying shit about when he's gonna play he should have said that he doesn't think he'll be ready by the playoffs so he's just gonna shut down for the rest of the year.

Instead we have idiots like that one dude trying to sue him fpalm


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I've never done a bigger 180 on a player than JR Smith. Before this season, I wanted him gone for plenty things
-Attitude
-Shot Selection
-Effort
-Defense
-His performance vs the Heat in the playoffs/playoff performance in general
-His antics in the NY nightlife

But this season, he's fixed all of that besides his shot selection, but that'll always be JR, and I'm fine with it. He's went to the rim way more this year, so that's a plus. Alot of that goes to Woodson as well (who also still has his problems), but without him, JR wouldn't be the player he is now and wouldn't have changed at all. And while I'll understand if he leaves NY for more $, I'll be a very sad man for awhile. Hopefully he doesn't, I really do. That's my sixth man


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

That Adidas campaign for his return ruined everything. It probably kept him quiet about sitting out the whole season, it suggest he didn't know at the time, but it gave fans false hope. 

I want to be excited but I don't see who can stop the Heat. The Spurs and Thunder don't look great. The latter wounds are self inflicted, go on a huge run, have the Rockets on the ropes and Westbrook decides it's time for him and everyone not named Durant time to score for like 4 minutes. 

The NBA needs the Wizards to stop the Heat.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> I've never done a bigger 180 on a player than JR Smith. Before this season, I wanted him gone for plenty things
> -Attitude
> -Shot Selection
> -Effort
> ...


When JR is on he can be one of the better players in the NBA.

God help me if JR is killing it in round 2, I might have to kiss my playoff chances goodbye. :$


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Steve Blake out indefinitely for the Lakers. Nash & Meeks doubtful. Geez both the starting backcourt on their replacements are injured. Ouch.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

If Gerald Wallace can catch the ball tonight, Nets should roll.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



IMPULSE said:


> That Adidas campaign for his return ruined everything. It probably kept him quiet about sitting out the whole season, it suggest he didn't know at the time, but it gave fans false hope.


Rose is dumb as rocks. No body should be mad at him for doing a commercial. That's what these athletes do. Endorsements. Rose didn't create that shit. Some nerd for Addidas got all giggity thinking "OMG PEOPLE WILL MARK THE FUCK OUT FOR THIS" and they did.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Scorpion95 said:


> This is why the NBA deserves such shit ratings


Not a blatant enough foul apparently. Maybe if he short-arm clotheslined him they would have called it. 



Ether said:


> I've never done a bigger 180 on a player than JR Smith. Before this season, I wanted him gone for plenty things
> -Attitude
> -Shot Selection
> -Effort
> ...


Same. After last season, I wanted him gone in the worst way. I hated the fact that Woodson had this mentor/father figure relationship with JR. I thought he put way to much faith in JR. Even going into this season I though JR would be a problem and it started out that way (being unhappy about not starting, same step back fade away jumpers, Tahiry booty shots). But the last month and a half, JR has been everything we could've asked for and needed. I still think there's a good chance we resign him. I know it's cliche, but he loves it here, loves Woodson and we'll most likely take care of baby bro too. If he can stick it out one more year, we'll have full bird rights and can pay him whatever (not that I'd go crazy)


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bucks are gonna win tonight.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I have a feeling Bucks pull off their only win tonight


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I find it hilarious that Pringles was quoted saying :" Great, now we have 8 guys" after Metta came back from injury. He completely buried the rest of the bench for saying that and now guess what? Blake and Nash are out and he has to depend on that bench :lmao Fuck him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

BUcks aren't gonna win.

Bulls will though


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Heat 41-3 with Birdman, the true MVP of this season.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Good lord bulls are gettin fucked up :bosh


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Come on Bulls!!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wtf nets were up 17-5. Stack is terrible put Brooks in.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

damn, bucks looked good in the first half than read the _doc rivers halftime adjustments _book and are now getting blown out. Thought they had a good chance to win this one.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Heat get 4 points from Wade and win easily. Dat depth! Ray Allen with 23 and now the all time postseason 3 point leader.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

COme on guys, same thing as the first two games, Heat on auto-pilot 75% of the game then stepping it up in the 4th


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Heat just made that shit look too easy


Also Nets looked like they fell asleep that second quarter. WTF Bulls up by 7 at half bama


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


> COme on guys, same thing as the first two games, Heat on auto-pilot 75% of the game then stepping it up in the 4th


Heat will probably do that through this whole playoff run.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

As long as it's working for them, don't see why not 


BULLS on track for 2-1 !


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Ray Allen showing he still got it (Y) great game by him Lebron and the Birdman. Who knew Heat would have such an awesome bench.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

If Nets don't win come back and win this game, they are going back to Brooklyn 3-1 down.

#CountOnJoel'sPredictions


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

OMG DID YOU SEE THAT MOVE BY DENGGG


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I need to get me some tickets for the BOOZE CRUISE.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

52 points in 3 quarters. Not bad nets.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

up 13. 4th Quarter LEGGGO


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Damn its gettin close now


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bulls with some of the worst possessions I've ever seen.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

FUCK COME ON!!!!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Geez and that was a very good look.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:yes :yes :yes

Up 2-1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

That was a close one, but a win is a win 2-1. Bring on Number 4


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bulls were fucking pathetic in that last quarter. They had a chance to completely crush Brooklyn's mental state, but instead they have now given them confidence and they will come hard in Game 4.

I take back my earlier post where I said if Nets don't win this they'll go back to Brooklyn 3-1 down. It could still happen, but because of that absolutely shit 4th quarter, it's not so clear cut now.

Still; LOL at everyone who watched Game 1 and was thinking the Bulls were going to be thrashed in this series.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nets need to either put Wallace or Reggie off the bench. No way you could expect to to play good with 2 offensive liabilities starting together like that.

Nets just need to win game 4 and the momentum is back in their hands

Lopez needs the ball more, 22/9/7

CJ should of atleast hit rim


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

If Nets win Game 4 (which is a big possibility now), they will win the series.

Edit: You'd think I'd be happy after a win, but I'm actually furious. Going to sleep it off.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel said:


> If Nets win Game 4 (which is a big possibility now), they will win the series.
> 
> Edit: You'd think I'd be happy after a win, but I'm actually furious. Going to sleep it off.


Idk man imagine watching the Bulls being up 17-5 than there somehow down by 16 in a matter of minutes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

You guys are so ungrateful. Imagine being a Celtics fan right now 


Edit: Actually no. Being a Bucks fan is the absolute worst right now.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Being a MAVS fan kinda sucks right now too tbh


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Poor bucks. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bulls fucked up at the end there, Nets could have won if Lopez got more looks especially in the 3rd when nets were so shit.

Damn I can't even watch game 4 I'mma be at work at that time


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



The Lady Killer said:


> Being a MAVS fan kinda sucks right now too tbh


Well I was kinda talking about playoff teams :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I know, but just thought I'd share my misery so that you'd know you're not alone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yeah man. It sucks to suck right now


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



The Lady Killer said:


> I know, but just thought I'd share my misery so that you'd know you're not alone.


That isn't even the worst at least you guys have won a championship recently how about being a Bobcats fan lol

Nice go from watching bulls game to watching memphis beating up on Clippers


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bulls and Nets may just be the most interesting first round matchup in awhile. Everything in me says the Nets should win in 6, but Chicago is tougher than I thought (I know they have great defensive, but their offense is their weak link). If they had Rose, they would challenge the Heat no problem.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

We would have had full advantage had we not had that shit lapse in the 4th even though we did win. Now Game 4 is still anyone's game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

game 4 is so huge. whoever wins game 4 between the bulls/nets will go on to win the series.

bulls vs heat in round 2. will suck.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Yeah man. It sucks to suck right now


Tell me about it


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Mikey Damage said:


> game 4 is so huge. whoever wins game 4 between the bulls/nets will go on to win the series.
> 
> bulls vs heat in round 2. will suck.


At least we did better than last year and without Rose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Carlos Boozer has played like a MAN in this series. I hope it continues.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

LET CELTIC AND LAKER FANS UNITE TO SHARE THEIR MISERY. :bron3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BIRDMAN BIRDMAN 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

All 3 games are big tomorrow


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I wasn't able to see the game, but a win is a win. Hopefully Chicago can win again and bring the series to 3-1.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Breaking news. Thunder's Westbrook to have surgery on meniscus tear in right knee.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Rant/Troll/Truth: Can't believe people still follow the NBA especially during the playoffs. I guess the West is somewhat interesting in that it was hard to predict who would win the WCF, but now it's a wash. Spurs/Heat finals. Heat win again in probably a short shitty series. Just find it hard to get interested in the playoffs when you already know 2 out of 3 teams that are going to be in the finals _before the season even starts_.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

that's why he wanted to fight beverly. brooks is an idiot. 

i hope KD plays passive on saturday just for my amusement.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Agreed w/GA. Not interested in these playoffs in the least. Could have something to do with Dallas going MIA for once, but the East is so painfully predictable, and now that Westbrook is out, Spurs seem to be a foregone conclusion.

That being said, pulling for the Warriors due to CURRY.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Aid180 said:


> Breaking news. Thunder's Westbrook to have surgery on meniscus tear in right knee.


Damn well they fucked now :no:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

the worst part is i'll no longer be able to watch the rocket series as they were just getting over the trade talk and EPSN is going to go overkill on it now.

i also can't stand derek fisher. he's probably the second worst thing that happened to the NBA.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

well the west is wide open now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Apparently Curry is questionable for Game 3. FUCK.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Just give LeBron his ring.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lmao well :bron :bron2. I can see KD stepping up though and putting massive points up but this will hurt them alot. Tiny Parker might destroy them now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

dont worry. rose is coming back for the heat series. to beat the heat. :lelbron

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*









He's going to the Bulls


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

NO ONE WORRY GUIES, THE THUNDER WILL BE 100X BETTER WITHOUT WESTBROOK AS WESTBROOK IS CANCER/SHIT/BALLHOG/WESTBRICK. :lelbron



but seriously, I'll have a hard time following any of the rounds of the first as it really doesn't matter anymore. Heat are going to win regardless and it won't even be remotely interesting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Just being curious, I wonder how people who weren't Bulls fans felt in the 90's when they clearly the best team and winning titles every full year they had Jordan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

tbf, Jordan had one of the biggest followings of all time as an athlete. His fan base alone was huge and thus people loved watching him win which is why the ratings and interest was still so high during that time. I highly doubt people that didn't like him enjoyed watching him win, but it was still interesting to the large majority. 

Lebron and the Heat don't have that type of following. He definitely does have a huge following and their fair share of bandwagon fans, but it's nowhere close to Jordan's level.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I would assume say way non Yankees fans felt when they were winning or non Patriots fans feel. 

Really hope Bron wins the title and Finals MVP, if so the debates will get even more ferocious.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The same way we feel now with the Heat or the Lakers a few years ago.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Well I wasn't really comparing LeBron to Jordan per-say, but seeing people complaining about how obvious it is that the Heat will repeat and how they don't even wanna bother watching the playoffs because it's so predictable...it just makes me wonder how people who weren't Bulls or Jordan fans felt in the 90's when they were winning every year.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yeah, agreed w/Magic. To be honest I didn't know many people back then who didn't like Jordan/Bulls. Even though I was relatively young during his peak I knew I was watching something special. That, and Pippen was a lot of fun to watch, and then you get the supporting cast of people like Rodman who makes for great TV by himself.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I was too young to really enjoy what the 90s Bulls meant but I was happy though 


Also I hope Durant gets like 20 more shots a game now with westbrooke out


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

My dad wasn't a big Jordan fan (He loved Isiah Thomas)

And yea, One of my earliest memories of Jordan was Space Jam :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Holy shit ROARCLE tonight :mark: :mark:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

HOLY SHIT ROARACLE IN 6 HOURS :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:mark:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Reminds me of...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV8teDrJswY


:mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

So dirty.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Apparently sources are saying the toronto's raptors are trying to take a stab at signing phil jackson..

Eww. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Can't wait for the Golden State game tonight. Hopefully Curry plays and their comfort level and adrenaline at home causes them to shoot lights out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Holy shit ROARCLE tonight :mark: :mark:





Roger Sterling said:


> HOLY SHIT ROARACLE IN 6 HOURS :mark:





The Lady Killer said:


> :mark:





Roger Sterling said:


> Reminds me of...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV8teDrJswY
> 
> ...





Red Viper said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Cycloneon said:


> Apparently sources are saying the toronto's raptors are trying to take a stab at signing phil jackson..
> 
> Eww.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:kobe :kobe


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck, there goes Westbrooks streak.

Edit: He"ll still be back before Rose


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Just weighing in, didn't even think to check the sports section for NBA 'cause it's mostly soccer and MMA in here, neither of which I'm in to.

I say that Brooklyn goes on to lose to the Heat in 5, Knicks take the Pacers in 6, Clippers over OKC with Westbrook out in 6 or 7, and I'll take the Spurs over GSW in 6 or 7.

Miami beat the Knicks in 6 and Clippers beat the Spurs in 6, Miami wins in 5 or 6. (This is all assuming of course, no ref bias which I'm starting to think is becoming clear in the NBA, but hell, if the Knicks advance cause of it I can't complain)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Steve Nash
Kobe Bryant
Dwight Howard
Pau Gasol
Metta World Peace
Steve Blake
Jordan Hill
Earl Clark
Jodie Meeks
Antawn Jamison 
Chris Duhon



That's a list of all the Lakers players that have been injured this season. 7 of those players have suffered major injuries. smh.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Anyway I'll be here for Celtics/Knicks, so I hope some are in to discuss.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Punked Up said:


> Just weighing in, didn't even think to check the sports section for NBA 'cause it's mostly soccer and MMA in here, neither of which I'm in to.
> 
> I say that Brooklyn goes on to lose to the Heat in 5, Knicks take the Pacers in 6, Clippers over OKC with Westbrook out in 6 or 7, and I'll take the Spurs over Denver/GSW (not paying attention to this series, can't stay up until 1 watching it)
> 
> Miami beat the Knicks in 6 and Clipper beat the Spurs in 6, Miami wins in 5 or 6. (This is all assuming of course, no ref bias which I'm starting to think is becoming clear in the NBA, but hell, if the Knicks advance cause of it I can't complain)


Welcome to the thread. Looks like we have another Knick fan...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Red Viper said:


> *Steve Nash*
> *Kobe Bryant*
> Dwight Howard
> *Pau Gasol*
> ...


The bold are old. Old players tend to get hurt. Of course luck has a part but, age plays a bigger part in my opinion


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



StarzNBarz said:


> The bold are old. Old players tend to get hurt. Of course luck has a part but, age plays a bigger part in my opinion


Pau Gasol had no major injury before this season.

Kobe Bryant had no major injury before this season.

Metta had no major injury before this season.

None of their injuries were age related either, mostly bad luck. Steve Nash is really the only one that really got injured due to his fragile and old body.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Even though Nash was pretty healthy in Phoenix :troll


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Suns medically staff is the god that Rose keeps referring to when he says only god knows when he'll be back.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Agreed. Rose needs to pay a visit to Phoenix (or just stop being a bitch altogether).


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

All these injuries piling up and the Heat are unblemished. Someone should inform the basketball gods that they don't need the help this year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Red Viper said:


> Steve Nash
> Kobe Bryant
> Dwight Howard
> Pau Gasol
> ...


Lakers are decimated


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Boozer has lived up to his contract. I don't want to hear any criticism. Consumate professional and reliable. Cut DRose then reward Boozer with a bonus.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

will.i.am is a fucking tool.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

anyway its a must win. Celtics dont show up tonight for ALL 4 QUARTERS then its season over. Time to be BOSTON STRONG


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Come on Celtics dont lose at home


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

WOAT moment of silence from Boston for Boston. Horribly observed.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Pierce is cold


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Pierce is a washed up loser.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

well it means nothing to play a good 1st half when u suck in the 2nd, we saw what happened last couple games. let them play bad now, and step it up when the game really means something.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

They're not even playing good in the first half this time! GO KNICKS


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

can't wait till pierce is off this team


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



shutupchico said:


> well it means nothing to play a good 1st half when u suck in the 2nd, we saw what happened last couple games. let them play bad now, and step it up when the game really means something.


Well right now they aren't event playing as well in the first half


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Same here.

I hope Pierce, Doc & Terry are all gone this offseason. And I think it would be KG's best career interests to retire.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

People already turning on Pierce. How sad considering he's one of the longest tenured Celtics that stuck with the team and was a massive part of their title in 2008.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I appreciate what Pierce has done for the Celtics in the past. But he is done. It's time for him to hang it up.

I'm not gonna hold back on my opinions of Pierce just because he's been a longtime Celtic.

It's in the best interests of the Celtics to move on from Pierce and give Jeff Green the starting SF role.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Are the Celts really about to get swept?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yes they are. And of all teams to get swept by, the fucking Knicks.


Laker fans need to join in on the sadness right now. Andrew Goudelock and Darius Morris will start at PG and SG for them tonight.

This isn't fair for us


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I wouldn't say Pierce is done. I think he's in the same position as Ray Allen in that he'd contribute very well as a role player.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


> Well right now they aren't event playing as well in the first half


i know, i'm saying i hope it's a reverse scenerio.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Stall_19 said:


> I wouldn't say Pierce is done. I think he's in the same position as Ray Allen and would contribute very well as a role player.


But here's the thing, Pierce isn't making role player money. Is it really worth it to pay $16 mil a year to a role player?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Stall_19 said:


> I wouldn't say Pierce is done. I think he's in the same position as Ray Allen and would contribute very well as a role player.


he is done. ray is a lot more suited to being a role player. ray>pierce


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

i feel bad just watching the Celtics


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Dem Knicks gonna hold them under 75, 80 again?

Absolutely loving this, but they need to be ready for a team not as crippled on O as the Celtics. Their offense won't be the problem, I think.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



shutupchico said:


> he is done. ray is a lot more suited to being a role player. ray>pierce


Yeah that's another thing. I don't see Pierce's game translating well as a role player.



Posterizer said:


> i feel bad just watching the Celtics


Imagine being a fan


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Yes they are. *And of all teams to get swept by, the fucking Knicks.*
> 
> 
> Laker fans need to join in on the sadness right now. Andrew Goudelock and Darius Morris will start at PG and SG for them tonight.
> ...


I will not rage rep. I will not rage rep. I will not rage rep...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



shutupchico said:


> he is done. ray is a lot more suited to being a role player. ray>pierce


Maybe or maybe not. I could see him have great success if he joined the Clippers. He's better than Caron Butler.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Butler is washed up as well so that isn't really saying much.

Probably could've pulled off a KG/Pierce for Bledsoe/Jordan/Butler trade at the deadline but oh well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

*Father time.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

When Celtics fall by more than 10 points in the half they come back 30% of the time


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Doc Rivers logic.

We don't double team Carmelo in the first two games and we do just fine against him, he doesn't really have any great shooting games. Game 3, let's double Carmelo every team he touches the ball even though we did just fine with just one guy defending him.

Doc Rivers logic.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Celtics still got this game. They can't play worse. Turning point of the series incoming.

/ blind optimism.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Fuck Paul Pierce, glad to see him finally playing like a bum versus us. Get the wheelchair (and the brooms) out


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lol at that Lakers starting lineup


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Heat should just send Mike Miller to them, they could use them. Well Dwight Howard and Gasol better have like at least 20 shots each. Though knowing Howard he'll be in foul trouble when they absolutely cannot afford to be without him.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Words can't express my sadness so I'll let these do the talking:

:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1

enaldoenaldoenaldoenaldoenaldoenaldoenaldoenaldoenaldoenaldo

:vettel:vettel:vettel:vettel:vettel:vettel:vettel:vettel:vettel:vettel

:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose

:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Missed the whole first half, hows it been.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Soupman Prime said:


> Missed the whole first half, hows it been.


.



StarzNBarz said:


> Words can't express my sadness so I'll let these do the talking:
> 
> :mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1
> 
> ...


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Celtics getting PrigiOWNED.

Had to.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Knicks/Pacers should be a good series


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Pierce has been turning the ball over to NY all season, it's even worse now that Rondo's gone.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I wish I was watching this game with my friends from work. Same dude that said Heat aren't favorites but the C's are lol.

We're the Celtics playing great after Rondo got hurt, they look dreadful on offense.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



IncapableNinja said:


> Celtics still got this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:vince4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Celtics are just a mess.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Wonder what Rondo thinks. Time to build for the future.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

jr smith is a piece of trash


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

J.R. Smith is still a punk ass fuck boy I see.

Bitch ass ***** got punked by Nate Robinson, pretends to be a thug.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Is that the most the fans cheered all night. Unless the C's make a huge comeback I doubt Smiths ejection will impact the game.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Even though i'm a Celtics fan, I hate Terry so I LOL'd at him getting elbowed.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lololol Smith got ejected but it was funny cause it's on Terry


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> J.R. Smith is still a punk ass fuck boy I see.
> 
> Bitch ass ***** got punked by Nate Robinson, pretends to be a thug.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

JR shouldn't have been ejected, bullshit.

I'm weak at that Boston highway shot, didnt have to do the city like that :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Get the fuck outta here with that bullshit.

Because if Pierce elbowed Melo you would have a completely different tune.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Well... go Clips/Pacers


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Dam this Felton is good, haven't seent a lot of him.

Celtics 18 turnovers...lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


> Lololol Smith got ejected but it was funny cause it's on Terry


^

They had to give Boston something I guess. Stern gonna hit JR with the one game suspension.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Notorious :lol I would expect you to be kinda happy he elbowed Jason Terry. It was a dirty play though but it won't effect game 4 right?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

its ok if the knicks get past the pacers heat will sweep 'em.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

J.R. Smith is a fake tough guy so it's something I'd expect him to do.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

So you're telling me a guy with a young money tattoo is not a tough guy and is a fake gangsta? wow i could have never guessed.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



StarzNBarz said:


> its ok if the knicks get past the pacers heat will sweep 'em.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



StarzNBarz said:


> jr smith is a piece of trash





Notorious said:


> J.R. Smith is still a punk ass fuck boy I see.
> 
> Bitch ass ***** got punked by Nate Robinson, pretends to be a thug.





Notorious said:


> Get the fuck outta here with that bullshit.
> 
> Because if Pierce elbowed Melo you would have a completely different tune.





Notorious said:


> J.R. Smith is a fake tough guy so it's something I'd expect him to do.


A little mad.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Hey Starz, you think the Knicks gonna hang a banner up in MSG for getting past the 1st round?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Jeff Green is the "future" of the Celtics










We'll be switching places for the next decade


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Knicks not winning any rings :lmao

Melo & J.R. Swish gonna lead the Knicks to a title :lmao

Mike Woodson gonna coach an NBA championship team :lmao


Celtics are about to enter rebuilding mode. Who knows Stern might gift us with a Wiggins or Jabari Parker type next season. Celtics will probably win another title before the Knicks do :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Knicks not winning any rings :lmao
> 
> Melo & J.R. Swish gonna lead the Knicks to a title :lmao
> 
> ...












Celtics going to go back to the post Reggie Lewis era and the Knicks are going to make it to at least the ECF every year

Shumpert>Bradley too


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Ether is killing me. 

What JR did was wrong but damn Notorious you gotta be that sour about it?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

So you're banking on the Celtics drafting an All-Star and another potential star and them both dying again? Sounds likely to happen. unk2


LOL at Shumpert being better than Bradley. Just lol.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Roaracle !!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

if bradley wasnt playing PG and playing his natural position as SG than he would have had a better series. You can tell he isnt comfortable bringing the ball up and running the offense. he is a better off ball player AND better than shumpert.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

And Ether, the Knicks aren't going to the ECF every year for the foreseeable future.

Because last time I checked Derrick Rose won't be injured every year :rose1


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> So you're banking on the Celtics drafting an All-Star and another potential star and them both dying again? Sounds likely to happen. unk2
> 
> 
> LOL at Shumpert being better than Bradley. Just lol.


Post Reggie Lewis as them being absolute garbage for quite awhile, Shumpert worked his way back into shape quite well this season. Next season we can judge who's better, I'll be the first to admit that Shumperts defense was decent at best this year.

Celtics fans are hoping either Jeff Green carries them or Stern for some reason rigs a draft for them, we'll be running the Atlantic for at least a decade


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> And Ether, the Knicks aren't going to the ECF every year for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Because last time I checked Derrick Rose won't be injured every year :rose1


Derrick Rose isn't gonna do shit, he won't be back by the time we're back in the ECF next year :lmao.

And if he is,


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The 90's was an outlier decade. The Celtics have been one of the more consistent teams in NBA history and have won a title in every decade except one, the 90's of course.

When was the last time the Knicks won a title? 40 years ago? That shit tragic :bron2


Make all the Rose jokes you want, but the truth is the truth and the truth is the Knicks aren't better than the Bulls with Rose and won't be for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> The 90's was an outlier decade. The Celtics have been one of the more consistent teams in NBA history and have won a title in every decade except one, the 90's of course.
> 
> When was the last time the Knicks won a title? 40 years ago? That shit tragic :bron2


Don't forget this decade :jay2

Rondo, Jeff Green & Avery Bradley the new big three :jaydamn.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Rondo, Jeff Green & Avery Bradley will win as many titles as a big 3 as Melo, J.R. and Chandler will.

THAT SHIT TRAGIC :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2 :bron2

And no I'm not implying that the Knicks will win a title unk2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nash, meeks, bryant, and blake out for game 3. Wow

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

You know it's coming one year, LeBrons going to get hurt. It may be this year, the next, or in 5 years. But when it does, it'll be like when Jordan retired, except we won't fuck it up. No Hakeem & John Starks this time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> Derrick Rose isn't gonna do shit, he won't be back by the time we're back in the ECF next year :lmao.
> 
> And if he is,


What's your record against Bulls over the last 2 years? Like 1 win in 8? Knicks forever will be Bulls bitch. We'll forever be stepping over you.






Excuse me there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Fun and games aside, in all seriousness, the Knicks were quite clearly the better team in this series and look to be the top team in Atlantic for the years to come, sadly.

Hopefully they give Miami a competitive series in the ECF just for TV quality sake, but of course the actual outcome will be :lelbron pulling the brooms out. :bron2


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*










And :lmao at posting that Pippen dunk again, you don't have a Pippen this time. Rose is gonna drive, see K-Mart, and pass that shit right back out :jay2. Noah's destroying his body and shortening his career right now to be a second round exit, Deng has been fucked all year, Hinrich is a bum, Jimmy Butler is nice but he isn't going to lead you anywhere. Knicks in 5


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nah. An injured Bulls team would get past Knicks. Knicks don't have the bottle. Knicks are a good team, but nothing more. Beating up on an injured Celtics team, whose stars have past their sell by date aint gonna change that.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

No you wouldn't, :lmao at the thought of that. You guys are struggling vs the Nets :lmao. Don't be delusional, Knicks in 5 vs this current Bulls team.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Fun and games aside, in all seriousness, the Knicks were quite clearly the better team in this series and look to be the top team in Atlantic for the years to come, sadly.
> 
> Hopefully they give Miami a competitive series in the ECF just for TV quality sake, but of course the actual outcome will be :lelbron pulling the brooms out. :bron2


We beat the Heat in their home court without Melo & Stat, yeah I know the Heat got better, but we also took a game against them last year just with Melo and a 50% STAT. Shumpert was doing an amazing job on Wade before he got injured, what a shame. I'm expecting Heat in 6, hopefully in 7. I don't want to lose on our home court, and I don't expect them to lose on theirs either.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Is anyone even watching the Lakers game LOL


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Nets aren't that much worse than you, tbh. I would say the Nets are probably on the Knicks level. There is nothing special about the Knicks. Like at all. You are excelling in a season where nearly every Eastern Conference team star player is out. Have a think about that, then you will understand.

Bulls won't let Knicks in the paint and Knicks won't be on fire from outside for 4 games. Injured Bulls advance. Yep.






Can't even handle Nate Robinson. Oh dear.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nah, nobody cares about that now. Not watching either game atm, how loud is the Warriors crowd?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

ROARACLE :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Joel said:


> The Nets aren't that much worse than you, tbh. I would say the Nets are probably on the Knicks level. There is nothing special about the Knicks. Like at all. You are excelling in a season where nearly every Eastern Conference team star player is out. Have a think about that, then you will understand.
> 
> Bulls won't let Knicks in the paint and Knicks won't be on fire from outside for 4 games. Injured Bulls advance. Yep.
> 
> ...


Nate Robinson's a bum, and me and you know it. He will never have that game again, nearly everyone on the Knicks had an off night. And lol at the Nets being on our level
Deron>Felton and it's not by much, we all thought Deron was back game 1 and he's gone back to being fat and useless again
Johnson>Kidd but I'd rather have Kidd on my team than JJ, chucker with a horrible contract who hits a clutch shot every now and then and people think he's worth it
Melo>Wallace, lol
K-Mart>Reggie Evans, lol
Lopez>Chandler
Knicks Bench>>>>>>>>>>Nets
Woodson>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>PJ (keeping Wallace off the floor for CJ Watson in the closing minutes, fuck off :lmao)

Knicks in 4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Already stopped watching the Lakers game. 

Nuggets/Warriors!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Knicks only won division by 5 games. Nets in their first season together played good, but you know they"ll be better next year.

I dont mind losing a series to the bulls cause they play so damn hard ( we wont lose though).Nate Robinson and J.R Smith are the most annoying players I have seen though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I don't mind Nate or J.R.

Although J.R. had me very gotten to about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> Knicks only won division by 5 games. Nets in their first season together played good, but you know they"ll be better next year.
> 
> I dont mind losing a series to the bulls cause they play so damn hard ( we wont lose though).Nate Robinson and J.R Smith are the most annoying players I have seen though.


I agree, but you guys wouldn't take the series any longer than 5 against us. The organization really needs to sit Deron down and ask him whats going on, and I'd get Joe Johnson out of there. PJ is also pretty garbage. Danny Ferry pulled a fast one on you guys, although I don't blame Brooklyn for doing it. That trade basically won you Deron.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Joe Johnson is going nowhere.

P.J. definitely needs to go though. They should hire SVG. I was about to say Sloan but that's not a possibility thanks to Deron.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I know he's not going anywhere, but he should. Has he done anything good for the team this year besides hit a few clutch shots that Deron might have hit if he was in JJ's place? I always laugh when people call him a superstar, or even a star. Fringe top 10, if that, SG in the league. I'd take JR over him 10/10 times honestly.


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Knicks are the 2nd best team in the eastern conference...now you can argue that the Bulls would be if D-Rose was healthy, but people tend to forget that the Bulls/Knicks and every other team in the East except the Celtics have been owned by the Heat.

Bulls are a great defensive team with one offensive weapon, theyve added some shooters who can space the floor the past two years, but with or without D-Rose they do not have enough offensive firepower.

The Knicks however are loaded offensively and have some good defenders in key spots. The problem the Knicks have is theyre an older team who are injury prone. Theyre is no denying that this Knicks team is the only team in the East who has a realistic chance of beating Miami, but i dont think they will (im hoping though).


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> I agree, but you guys wouldn't take the series any longer than 5 against us. The organization really needs to sit Deron down and ask him whats going on, and I'd get Joe Johnson out of there. PJ is also pretty garbage. Danny Ferry pulled a fast one on you guys, although I don't blame Brooklyn for doing it. That trade basically won you Deron.


5? Nets match up very well with Knicks. 6 the least.

Nets would of won the season series 3-1 if refs made the right call when Kidd kicked his leg.

Deron is fine. Dude has been amazing post all star break. Aside from game 2.

Nets are one more piece missing. I think they should start Blatch with Lopez. No one thinks JJ is a superstar. Honestly if he didn't have that contract, dude would be considered good


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> 5? Nets match up very well with Knicks. 6 the least.
> 
> Nets would of won the season series 3-1 if refs made the right call when Kidd kicked his leg.
> 
> ...


The two games you guys won were against a completely different team though

-JR wasn't playing like he is now
-Melo wasn't playing like he is now
-No Kenyon
-The chemistry was still off

You guys haven't changed much since those games, you've probably gotten worse outside of Deron actually.

And yeah, Reggie Evans is a borderline bum. Only good for rebounding and flops


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> The two games you guys won were against a completely different team though
> 
> -JR wasn't playing like he is now
> -Melo wasn't playing like he is now
> ...


Pretty sure Nets were 14-14 at the Time, they gotten better during the second half no doubt. Deron post ASG put up his best numbers, first half Deron played hobbled so..



Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Only Deron got better, and he's regressing already. I just don't see how you guys would take us to more than 5 when you can't take out a maybe 40% Bulls team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

From an outsider's perspective, I think the Knicks would beat the Nets in 5 as well. 6 at the absolute most.

They're just better overall. At pretty much every aspect.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> Only Deron got better, and he's regressing already. I just don't see how you guys would take us to more than 5 when you can't take out a maybe 40% Bulls team.


He's regressed? Why cause hes had 1 terrible game and an OK one against a haunting Bulls defense?

I swear people only notice the bad games. Dudes been on a tear untill his last 2 games

Knicks and Nets in a playoff series is irrelevant as they aren't playing. But if history suggest something, Knicks aren't about to almost sweep a team who can cover up almost every thing the Knicks do. 

Honestly Reggie-Blatche-Lopez can handle Chandler and Martin.

Felton? Lol
Melo will thrive and I'd pick the Knicks because they are the hotter team now.

Knicks aren't running away with the division though. Their roster gets a year older, and yet people will br surprised still as to why they have so many injuries.
didn't mean to write all this , as no one cares


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Just remembered Doc was mic'd up and kept saying "Trust the offense! Trust the offense!" What kind of idiot would trust an offense that put up 8 pts in 1 quarter and all of the other shitty numbers that I cant remember right now. Fucking Doc. Trust what offense? Post up pierce? Iso Pierce? Post KG? Everything is too damn predictable without rondo. If we had Rondo no doubt in my mind we would have put up a better fight and had a great chance to beat the Knicks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Even the Knicks players are saying that the Celtics offense is too predictable without Rondo, and that's what's made the series so much easier for them.

Doc is such an overrated coach. What kind of coach encourages it's players to not go for offensive rebounds and less effort on boxing out even though it's one of their biggest weaknesses?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Deron was only "on a tear" for I'd say April, March he starting to look like himself again but that's it. 22/8 on 47% is basically a better scoring, worse passing Utah Deron.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> Deron was only "on a tear" for I'd say April, March he starting to look like himself again but that's it. 22/8 on 47% is basically a better scoring, worse passing Utah Deron.


If this team had a coach like Sloan, we"d be a great team in the east tbh. The fact that our offense is so stagnant with no input for Wallace, to slash, we barely pick n roll with Lopez. 

We wont get a coach like that, a missed opportunity cause this is a talented team, but having a good coach is so important. Look at an injured bulls team competing in the east, thanks to Thibs.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

With all this Celtic/Knick/Bulls/Nets back and forth it would be amusing to me if the Pacers make it to the ECF.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> If this team had a coach like Sloan, we"d be a great team in the east tbh. The fact that our offense is so stagnant with no input for Wallace, to slash, we barely pick n roll with Lopez.
> 
> We wont get a coach like that, a missed opportunity cause this is a talented team, but having a good coach is so important. Look at an injured bulls team competing in the east, thanks to Thibs.


Yep, PJ is horrible

And Pacers/Knicks is going at least 6 imo, gonna be a fight.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> With all this Celtic/Knick/Bulls/Nets back and forth it would be amusing to me if the Pacers make it to the ECF.


I had them as a second seed in the beginning of the year, so I much rather them than these other big market teams 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I think the Knicks beat the Pacers in 5 or 6.

The Pacers are better defensively than the Celtics, but they're just as bad offensively as the Celtics are, especially on the road. I'd love to see the Pacers pull it out but I don't think they have enough offensive firepower to beat the Knicks, especially without Granger.



Oh and...

Fun fact. Dwight Howard has missed more free throws this season than Steve Nash has missed in his entire 17 year career.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> I think the Knicks beat the Pacers in 5 or 6.
> 
> The Pacers are better defensively than the Celtics, but they're just as bad offensively as the Celtics are, especially on the road. I'd love to see the Pacers pull it out but I don't think they have enough offensive firepower to beat the Knicks, especially without Granger.
> 
> ...


:lmao, holy fuck


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't really think of many bad starting pgs. There definitely not as hard to come by to recently


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lakers :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> Lakers :lmao


A healthy Spurs team vs. a dysfunctional broken down Lakers team minus Kobe. Did anyone really expect a different result?


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> I think the Knicks beat the Pacers in 5 or 6.
> 
> The Pacers are better defensively than the Celtics, but they're just as bad offensively as the Celtics are, especially on the road. I'd love to see the Pacers pull it out but I don't think they have enough offensive firepower to beat the Knicks, especially without Granger.
> 
> ...


Keep hating


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Who thought it was a good idea for the NBA to endorse a Will.i.am song? :kobe


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



kobra860 said:


> Who thought it was a good idea for the NBA to endorse a Will.i.am song? :kobe





StarzNBarz said:


> will.i.am is a fucking tool.


Not me. :cool2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Down by 31... ouch

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

What a contrast from a couple weeks ago. Damn good work from the Spurs. Laker's should just let the bench finish the last game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Why the hell are people watching Lakers/Spurs? It's all about Nugget/Warriors!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Holy shit I thought that heave was in. So close. What a game.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Lol at anyone trying to deny Knicks are playing solid b ball. They're a very good team who have a better shot at beating Miami than anyone else in the league, although it still is damn near close to zero. And no, these current bulls or nets wouldn't make it past 6 games with them. Melo is probably the 5th best in the league, Chandler is a beast, add in Smith and Felton who are playing better than anyone one the heat sans big 3, you've got a hell of a team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Melo is the fifth best in the league?

Durant
Lebron
Kobe
CP3
Dwight
Westbrook
Wade

are all without question better than him.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Red Viper said:


> Melo is the fifth best in the league?
> 
> Durant
> Lebron
> ...


I don't consider Westbrook better than Melo and Dwight has had a down year.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

In all honesty Wade isnt better than Melo either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

lol @ anyone that doesn't think Westbrook is better than Melo. Seriously, LOL. He does everything better than Melo except for score and he's the best scoring PG in the league. His defense is far better and so is his playmaking ability.

Wade too. He does everything better than Melo except for score and that's because he has Lebron on his team.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Wade is and has always been better than Melo. He's a much much more efficient scorer and playmaker than Melo. So he's not the greatest shooter, so? He doesn't take that many jump shots and plays to his strengths.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Red Viper said:


> lol @ anyone that doesn't think Westbrook is better than Melo. Seriously, LOL. He does everything better than Melo except for score and he's the best scoring PG in the league. His defense is far better and so is his playmaking ability.
> 
> Wade too. He does everything better than Melo except for score and that's because he has Lebron on his team.


Who would actually think Westbrook is better than Melo :bosh


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'd put a healthy Parker above Melo, tbh.

And FUCK FUCK FUCK. Nugs need to win game 4 so that they can have home court advantage again. Only hope of pulling this off.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nuggets/GSW has been the most entertaining series so far. I'll be cheering fr Nuggets in game 4 just so it continues longer lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

This series and the grueling end of my semester has shot my anxiety to an all time high, haha. Was honestly hoping for 4 game blowout sweeps at least until May 10th. :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



StarzNBarz said:


> Just remembered Doc was mic'd up and kept saying "Trust the offense! Trust the offense!" What kind of idiot would trust an offense that put up 8 pts in 1 quarter and all of the other shitty numbers that I cant remember right now. Fucking Doc. Trust what offense? Post up pierce? Iso Pierce? Post KG? Everything is too damn predictable without rondo. If we had Rondo no doubt in my mind we would have put up a better fight and had a great chance to beat the Knicks.


That's what a coach is supposed to say. When you're on a cold streak they always preach to stay aggressive. Don't really see what else he would tell them.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

WARRIORS :mark:

Who would you all take if you could only pick one, Stephen Curry or Russell Westbrook?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Never knew you were a Celts fan, Movement.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I dont know.. umm.. maybe CHANGE THE OFFENSE? Doc is stubborn though even if something doesn't work he'll keep doing it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

What kind of offense would he change it to? That team is really lacking in offensive fire power with Rondo gone.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Roger Sterling said:


> WARRIORS :mark:
> 
> Who would you all take if you could only pick one, Stephen Curry or Russell Westbrook?


Curry


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

90% of the time this series it was Bradley/Lee/JET bringing the ball up and then either throw it to the post for KG or PP. When they were doubled they turned it over. The other 10 % was a ISO for Green or Pierce. What the hell kind of offense is that? Do they expect to score over 90 points doing that? If it doesn't work you should fix it, or that's what common sense says. Doc's logic is if it doesn't work, keep doing it damnit cause I'm the fucking coach.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Posterizer said:


>














:mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



StarzNBarz said:


> In all honesty Wade isnt better than Melo either.


Melo has to carry the Knicks or else they fail, Wade doesn't have to carry Miami anymore. Melo should be looking more impressive but Wade is still doing the intangibles. Things Melo has never done.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Dam Bulls game is so early, gonna have to miss it. At least I can keep updated on my phone


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Red Viper said:


> Melo is the fifth best in the league?
> 
> *Durant
> Lebron
> ...


- I'll give you those, plus maybe Westbrook. No way in hell Wade is better, and Dwight yeah had you said that in 09-10.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



StarzNBarz said:


> 90% of the time this series it was Bradley/Lee/JET bringing the ball up and then either throw it to the post for KG or PP. When they were doubled they turned it over. The other 10 % was a ISO for Green or Pierce. What the hell kind of offense is that? Do they expect to score over 90 points doing that? If it doesn't work you should fix it, or that's what common sense says. Doc's logic is if it doesn't work, keep doing it damnit cause I'm the fucking coach.


Pierce and Green have handled the ball way more than you give them credit for. Bradley and Lee are more of a defensive threat than a offensive asset which is why they are trying to take the ball out of Bradley's hand more and with Pierce not being able to run an offense like he's used to you're getting all these sloppy plays by the Celtics. There is really not much they can do at this point especially when you have KG just throwing up 3's for no reason.



Pierre McDunk said:


> Never knew you were a Celts fan, Movement.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*










i need to find something else to laugh at. the spurs were trolling the lakers.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Reggie Evans: MOUSE IN DA HOUSE. Boozer eating him alive; Hinrich going in on Williams RAW.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Warriors w/o David Lee are playing so impressively. The team has really stepped up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

JIMMY BUCKETS > rose


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

~ No offense to any Nets fans here but I really fucking hate just about everything about that team. :$

~ I'm mildly on a Bulls bandwagon in the east. Want them in the finals over there. Love Buckets, Noah is the best all around center, imo, love Capt Kirk, Nate and Deng.

~ RIP Celts  They're just not playing like it matters.

~ Found my Nuggets self proclaimed playoff shirt, prepare to lose, GSW. :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> JIMMY BUCKETS > rose


JIMMY GETS BUCKETS

"let me step back and kiss myself" - Stacey King


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

This series has been up there with Den/GSW and Mem/LAC as the most entertaining series so far, imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

DEN/GSW is in a league of it's own right now. Will be sad when that series ends


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Depending on how it ends, I may be very sad. :argh:

I can see SAS/Den or SAS/GSW being awesome too though.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Here comes Nate!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nets are :reggie

NateRob is killin em in the fourth HAHA!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nate is out there balling. I thought it was over when the Nets went up 109-95 with 3 mins to play. Then Nate goes on a 12-0 run all by himself. Game not over yet.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Damn Nate scored 23 in the quarter? Holy crap!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Overtime!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol nets 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Deron is taking terrible shots. Only isos for him, and he's missing.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lmao @ Steve Kerr "who needs Derrick Rose?"


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Oh shit! NATE!!!!!! 121-119!!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Incredible game :wilkins


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

OMFG NATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

WTF? Who even takes that kind of shot much less make it. Damn Nate!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

CLUTCH


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Oh goddamn! Double OT!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Classic game going on... wow


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

WHO THE HELL SAID JOE JOHNSON ISN'T A TOP 10 SHOOTING GUARD!?!?!?

ISO "MothaFuckin" JOE!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Ah shit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Goddammit I hate Joe Johnson almost as much I hate Blatche, Deron and Humph.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Holy Shit!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



StarzNBarz said:


> WHO THE HELL SAID JOE JOHNSON ISN'T A TOP 10 SHOOTING GUARD!?!?!?
> 
> ISO "MothaFuckin" JOE!


I don't think anyone said that.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

This game is insane.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Noah with the outside shot. I've officially seen it all.

Marv: "Doesn't he know he's hurt?" :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Red Viper said:


> I don't think anyone said that.


No, I think someone said it. Joe Johnson is pretty good guys.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

there aren't even 10 quality shooting guards in the league so that's not saying much.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

This game is up there with Celts/Nugs 3-OT in epicness.

NATE NO


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nate fouls out on a bullshit flop by Williams. Fucking lame.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Well nate did blatantly try to push 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



StarzNBarz said:


> WHO THE HELL SAID JOE JOHNSON ISN'T A TOP 10 SHOOTING GUARD!?!?!?
> 
> ISO "MothaFuckin" JOE!


Nobody said that

I said he's fringe top 10 , though

and :lmao at Nate, during probably the best game of his career, he does that.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Noah got fouled by Johnson AND Lopez... no call. Fuckin' refs.

Triple OT.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

triple ot


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> Nobody said that
> 
> I said he's fringe top 10 , though
> 
> and :lmao at Nate, during probably the best game of his career, he does that.


he's not fringe top 10. fuck outta here.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bulls without nate going.into a 3rd overtime.
Good game bulls

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Ok. This is dragging now...

Not so confident without Nate and with Boozer and Noah on 5 fouls.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Tater said:


> Noah got fouled by Johnson AND Lopez... no call. Fuckin' refs.
> 
> Triple OT.


I wouldn't have called the foul on Johnson. Noah went into him, Joe was just in the wrong place.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

What a game :lol Nets better take over ot3


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

3rd OT!!!

:lmao at Clips and Grizz fans. Looks like they'll be missing the entire game.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

What a game.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

bye bye noah

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Red Viper said:


> he's not fringe top 10. fuck outta here.


Kobe
Wade
Harden
Paul George if we're counting him
Iggy if we're counting him
JR Smith

I'd take any of these guys 100% over Joe. Then there's:
Monta
Eric Gordon
Manu

Who all have arguments. He's top 10, but he's in the bottom third of it


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Deron Williams sucks


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bulls aren't even guarding Reggie Evans....


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No nate no noah and yet they can't capitalize.

Come.on

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Looks like the Nets lost now... Deron has sucked ass in the 4th and OT. Can't comment on the 1st 3 quarters cause I didn't watch the game


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> Kobe
> Wade
> Harden
> Paul George if we're counting him
> ...


JR Smith is in no way even remotely close to being as good as Joe Johnson and that's some of the biggest homer shit I've ever seen.

JJ was a consistent 20/5/5 guy for years and there's only a few players that can do that. I'll give you Kobe/Harden/Wade/George/Iggy, but after that no.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Red Viper said:


> JR Smith is in no way even remotely close to being as good as Joe Johnson and that's some of the biggest homer shit I've ever seen.
> 
> JJ was a consistent 20/5/5 guy *for years* and there's only a few players that can do that. I'll give you Kobe/Harden/Wade/George/Iggy, but after that no.


There you go, this season he put up 16/3/4 while managing to shoot .01% better than JR, who put up 18/5/3. In 2013, I'd take JR Smith over him 10/10 times.

And Eric Gordon was shit this year, granted, but he also was injured the majority of the year (again). He's only 24, so he has a chance to bounce back next season. If he does, he'll be better than Johnson. He was putting up like 21/5/4 on 45% on the Clippers.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> Kobe
> Wade
> Harden
> Paul George if we're counting him
> ...


JR Smith is not better than Joe Johnson and neither is Iggy. A healthy Manu is better than Joe Johnson though.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Fatigue catching up to Deron. Either that or he remembered that he's Deron Williams

Iggy is definitely better than Johnson. Better defender and playmaker Johnson is the better shooter though


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Iggy is better than JJ, imo.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Stall_19 said:


> JR Smith is not better than Joe Johnson and neither is Iggy. A healthy Manu is better than Joe Johnson though.


Iggy is 100% better imo, what is Joe Johnson better at besides scoring? Iggy does everything else 10x better

And JR Smith was better this season. If JR regresses next year and Joe Johnson bounces back, then okay. But for this season, JR>JJ

And lol, of all people to hit a clutch bucket..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

J.R. Smith was better than Joe Johnson this season, no doubt about it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

BIG NAZR

Please don't fuck this point lead up now, Bulls. I want to make a lolNets post, but will not until this game is over.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nazr on his 24th team coming thru.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> There you go, this season he put up 16/3/4 while managing to shoot .01% better than JR, who put up 18/5/3. In 2013, I'd take JR Smith over him 10/10 times.
> 
> And Eric Gordon was shit this year, granted, but he also was injured the majority of the year (again). He's only 24, so he has a chance to bounce back next season. If he does, he'll be better than Johnson. He was putting up like 21/5/4 on 45% on the Clippers.


Johnson was the far better 3 point shooter and he had a rough start too. Smith averaged better rebounding numbers on a team where Melo is playing PF and they have no elite rebounders. Good job. Johnson is still the better passer, the better shot creator, the better 3 point shooter, the better foul shooter, the better player at getting to the line, the better defender, and an overall better rebounder.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Come on Bulls!

This game has been awesome! The foul trouble has me worried though.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Red Viper said:


> Johnson was the far better 3 point shooter and he had a rough start too. Smith averaged better rebounding numbers on a team where Melo is playing PF and they have no elite rebounders. Good job. Johnson is still the better passer, the better shot creator, the better 3 point shooter, the better foul shooter, the better player at getting to the line, the better defender, and an overall better rebounder.


Far better 3 point shooter? He shot about 2% better. And both very, very good shot creators. Maybe a little too good for JR's sake, but still. And as for getting to the line, every time JR drives he either scores or draws the foul, but sadly that's rare. Both are at best average defenders, I haven't watched many Nets games this year so I don't know if Joe was a liability or not, but JR improved. 

And let's not act like JR didn't have rough spots in spots throughout the season until either when he hit those two GW's when Melo was out, or the last two months of the season when he stole the 6MOTY from Crawford. Again if Joe Johnson bounces back next season, I'll be the first to change my tone, but until then...

and :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao, wow. NAZR.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Nazr Mohammed with the CLUTCH.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

NAZR THE MOTHER FUCKING GOATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Man, Nets must really be embarrassed if they lose this series to the Bulls without Rose. It's going to suck for them when Rose is back.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Fucking Bullz :yes :yes

Thank you Naz you rock


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ The Nets


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

That game was awesome.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Dat Put On playing.

I really like this commentary team, don't understand why people dislike Webber.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Seriously, this was one crazy fucking EPIC win by the Bulls. The Nets were up FOURTEEN with only 3 mins to play in the 4th. Nate. Nazr. 3 OTs. Amazing.

:lmao @ switching to the start of the 3rd quarter in the Clips/Griz game


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> Dat Put On playing.
> 
> I really like this commentary team, don't understand why people dislike Webber.


Who dislikes Webber? He's a very good commentary. Insightful and funny. Webber one of my favorite retired basketball personalities


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Legend of Nate Robinson grows


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Hoping the Grizz win this one.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Now I know why Bull fans hated CJ Watson. 

He blew an open dunk, which would of put the nets up 16


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

MARC GASOL


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Westbrook officially out for the rest of the post season. Story of the post season is injuries and the 66 win Miami Heat team has all it's players healthy. Geez....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Ehh....let's not forget that last year the Heat won the title with Bosh and Wade both playing injured.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

With that said I'm interested how OKC player without Westbrook. He take a lot of bad shots with no passes in the offense. I want to see Durant play to his fullest. He better get 20 shots a game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Grizzlies gonna get game 4


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> Now I know why Bull fans hated CJ Watson.
> 
> He blew an open dunk, which would of put the nets up 16


He makes bonehead plays in the clutch during the Play Offs.

3-1... Xile my friend... Brooklyn aren't beating Bulls in three straight games. It's over man. Would you like a NOAH or NATE avatar?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bulls scores 142 points FUCK YEA!!

3-1 baby


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel said:


> He makes bonehead plays in the clutch during the Play Offs.
> 
> 3-1... Xile my friend... Brooklyn aren't beating Bulls in three straight games. It's over man. Would you like a NOAH or NATE avatar?


Noah


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Who the hell let the Atlanta Hawks get off NBA tv? No body want to watch that absolutely boring team in the playoffs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Xile44 said:


> Noah


Maybe next year


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm really hoping Memphis pulls through, fuck the Clippers.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

^^Lol the game already finished. 

2-2 now it gets interesting


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I meant pull through in the series


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Maybe next year


All good. Now got a year experience together 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bulls never lose when we score over 100 points,


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Bulls never lose when we score over 100 points,


Nets were 5-0 in OT this year, Bulls are streak enders

Really hope Memphis wins also


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Memphis has won guys


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

How can Rose sit down and watch his teammates play out of their skins?

Anyways... I always thought the Nets would have been a good match up for Bulls. Two similar teams in terms of style, but Bulls are a bit more tougher, while Nets shoot the ball a bit better.

Even though I don't see them winning 3 straight, Bulls need to try and close it out in Game 5 on Monday. We don't need to make the situation nervy by taking it back to one more game in Chi-Town.

Shame the Heat will stomp on whoever goes through.

They're talking about the series, @Posterizer.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Oh right. 

I think we can finish them off in Game 5. Doesn't matter what happens against Heat as long as we don't get swept.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol at Pacers offense


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

JR suspended

What did I say, :lmao. And holy fuck at Indiana getting blown out.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Fuck, was hoping for that series to be over as soon as possible.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

sweet, at least it won't be a sweep.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Rockets gonna win


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm leling at people trying to vilify Beverley and make it seem like he intended to injure Westbrook.

And what makes it funnier is that Westbrook himself has done what Beverley did to him on countless occasions to other players.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

If Rockets win, this is gonna be a huge boost in confidence for them


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

See what Durant can do when Westbrook isn't chucking it up?! Goddamn that dude is a pure smooth scorer.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Durant in 1st quarter: 17.
Rockets in 1st quarter: 19.

I guess this is what happens when Durant is allowed to truly be the #1 option.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:skipCan't wait to see what SKip is gonna say about this


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:skip


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Who needs westbrook 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless 38m
Surprised Thunder saying RWestbrook out for playoffs. Metta came back quickly (tho hurting now). Maybe don't want RW to feel pressure?

:lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I always thought a Westbrook/Rondo swap would have helped both teams immensely.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless 38m
> Surprised Thunder saying RWestbrook out for playoffs. Metta came back quickly (tho hurting now). Maybe don't want RW to feel pressure?
> 
> :lmao


trololol. I need to start following him.

Was expecting it to be closer than this


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

This fucking game :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

What a game

Seflosha is getting shit on


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

These Rockets never die man. This team will be scary in a few years. Being a nightmare for OKC right now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

OH YEA IT'S A GAME NOW


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Rockets :mark: I love Durant but a Houston-Memphis/LA series would have me hyped as fuck.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Two great games today. Man.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Good effort from Houston. Pretty sure they're getting swept now though.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Rockets showed their youth down the stretch despite the quick leads. They have to be sick right now. They can easily be up 2-1 right now.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

This is reminding me of the OKC/Lakers series a few years ago when OKC was the 8 seed and almost stole the series, as the guy above me said they could easily be up 2-1 right now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

They'll probably beat Houston, but I don't see the Thunder beating the Clippers or Grizz in the next round with the offense that Brooks is running with Westbrook's absence. Isoing Durant on every single possession won't work against better teams.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The thunder had 14 assists lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Dang, Houston must be guttered. 

OKC ain't getting out of the West this year


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Eh i'd wait on making that comment, OKC is still solid.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Jeremy Lin is a bitch, and OKC won't win the west unless Durant has a GOAT postseason.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Couldn't handle the pressure


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Rush said:


> Jeremy Lin is a bitch, and OKC won't win the west unless Durant has a GOAT postseason.


I saw the second half of the game. What happened to Lin? Did he get "injured" again?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lmao @ JR being suspended. Fuck Stern


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*






:kobe8


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Please, there's been worse hits than that on a flagrant 1. Ejected? Yes. Fine? Yes. Suspended? :StephenA2

:clap Terry's flop job


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Suspensions are used more in the playoffs, how it works.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Derrick Rose is at a "good 90 percent" and could return vs. the Heat in the second round, according to his brother Reggie Rose.

"He has been working hard and getting a lot of shots up every day," Reggie said about Derrick. "Most of all, he is getting his mind ready, getting comfortable with his body. I think [his mind] is probably at a good 90 percent now." It's basically been the same story on Rose for three months with different quotes coming from a handful of people. The Bulls didn't need Rose on Saturday with Nate Robinson going off, but this won't be the last we've heard about this story.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bet Knicks still win today, and fucking NBA having two 3-0 series' on abc instead of a competitive series :no:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Derrick Rose needs to just go to some island and have a real think about who he is and what he is supposed to represent. Cause he has clearly forgotten both. He needs to talk to Mufasa's ghost.

The only way Rose would return this season, is if we somehow made the NBA finals and then we won the first 3 games. You'd have Reggie, Adidas and everyone else telling him to play in Game 4 to steal the spotlight away from the rest.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



abrown0718 said:


> Please, there's been worse hits than that on a flagrant 1. Ejected? Yes. Fine? Yes. Suspended? :StephenA2
> 
> :clap Terry's flop job


I wasn't disagreeing. I thought it was a flagrant 1 at worse (it shouldn't be a flagrant anyway but the new foul rules are something else).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Dragonballfan said:


> Bet Knicks still win today, and fucking NBA having two 3-0 series' on abc instead of a competitive series :no:


The problem is the competitive series are either A) between teams no one gives a shit about like Pacers-Hawks and Bulls-Nets or B) out West in a late start slot. Casual fans don't care about Bulls vs Nets.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Casual fans don't care about the Bulls? Are you serious?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



El Conquistador said:


> Derrick Rose is at a "good 90 percent" and *could return vs. the Heat* in the second round, according to his brother Reggie Rose.
> 
> "He has been working hard and getting a lot of shots up every day," Reggie said about Derrick. "Most of all, he is getting his mind ready, getting comfortable with his body. I think [his mind] is probably at a good 90 percent now." It's basically been the same story on Rose for three months with different quotes coming from a handful of people. The Bulls didn't need Rose on Saturday with Nate Robinson going off, but this won't be the last we've heard about this story.


Yeah, If they somehow got up 3-0.

:kobe8 Reggie Rose popping off again


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Ratings would skyrocket if Rose returned to play the Heat.

It would be nice if Rose returned but I doubt it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Rose will only return if the Bulls made the finals and are up 3-0.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

LOL at ESPN discussing who will retool faster, Celtics or Lakers. As if that's even a question. It's the fucking Lakers. They'll always find a way. Although that was during the Jerry Buss days. Don't have as much faith in Jim Buss. 

But still the Lakers are the most attractive FA destination in the NBA and they have a lot of cap space and flexibility coming up. The Celtics have a bunch of long-term contracts on their team and plus it's harder for them to attract stars than it is for the Lakers. The Celtics have pretty much always built their championship teams through the drafts. Even the Big 3 Celtics, were technically built through the draft seeing as the Celtics traded 10+ players they all drafted in order to acquire Ray & KG.

While the Lakers have been a team that replaces superstars with more superstars. Mikan to West & Wilt to Magic & Kareem to Kobe & Shaq to Kobe & Pau to ?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Lakers can trade Pau, and build around Dwight, what can the C's do to build around Rondo?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

@ Notorious


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> The Lakers can trade Pau, and build around Dwight, what can the C's do to build around Rondo?


Have no clue what the C's will do, honestly. Guess we'll just see what happens.


OT: Cousins going to Washington to reunite with Wall sounds tempting. But how would do the Wizards get Cousins to Washington without giving up Wall & Beal? That sounds tricky, unless they trade their draft pick for this year to the Kings.

@abrown: I've been calling Love to the Lakers for a while now. Kyrie already seems like he hates Cleveland. Definitely a possibility.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Damn, Celtics really came out hot.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> @abrown: I've been calling Love to the Lakers for a while now. Kyrie already seems like he hates Cleveland. Definitely a possibility.


Damn i won't lie, Kevin love and Kobe teaming together would be awesome


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I doubt Kobe will still be in the NBA by the time Love becomes a Laker.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

the celts have erupted

in b4 celts in seven


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Now Doc decides to use Terry as more of a mid-range shooter instead of a spot up three point shooter. And Pierce finally showing up. FUTURE also with a strong 1st half.

I guess Pierce & KG say if this is their last playoff series, they're going out with a bang.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Champ said:


> the celts have erupted
> 
> *in b4 celts in seven*


:lol that would be the highlight of my life.

I know we're up 19 but I still don't think the game is over. Mainly because I've seen how bad the Celtics can get on offense. 8 points in one quarter anyone?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

This is not good...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Do the fucking Knicks complain after every damn call? I swear they get a foul on the Celtics and complain. It's a travel on the Celtics, they complain. A flagrant, they complain. Especially the pilsbery doghboy Felton. Chandlers the biggest guy out there, but also the biggest bitch. Honey nut cherioes complains too. Oh yea, forgot about skull face prigioni too.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

fuck this shit.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

THIS DUDE RAYMOND FELTON


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

YES!!!!!!!! 3 point game :bosh5


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Felton trying to be like NATE. Awww bless.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> THIS DUDE RAYMOND FELTON


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I hope the Celtics lose. Get this shit over with.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

5 bench points.

No JR is killing this team, how are we only down by 5?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Doc Rivers is the most overrated coach in NBA history.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

That in and out 3.....fuck


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Anthony better pull himself up goddammit!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



kobra860 said:


> I saw the second half of the game. What happened to Lin? Did he get "injured" again?


yeah, from absolutely nothing. He called a time out, Durant grabbed his arm a bit and then Lin stopped and grabbed his chest. Hilariously weak.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

This is exactly what I'm talking about

Pass to Anthony, stand around, no off ball movement. Fuck this


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

FELTON.

and lmao at Anthony locking up Green


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Hell of a game today from Fatman Felton. Put the Knicks on his back while Melo has been pure ass.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Him and SHUMP have carried us today.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Jesus christ


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I already know Pierce is gonna hit the GW, I ain't mad. Give the city something to cheer about at least.

Holy fuck, he actually missed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

LEL at you trolling saying you're surprised he missed.

Pierce hasn't hit a gamewinner on an iso since 2010 against the Knicks.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

0.4 well, looks like the knicks are gonna win this in the 4th.

wow wilcox actually did something useful.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Who cares, he's always been money against this team except for this season. I'm more scared of Paul Pierce to win a game vs the Knicks than LeBron/Durant/etc


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Pierce is done. With a capital D.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Wade not playing vs the Bucks, not like it matters.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Jeff Green only has 2 game winning layups from kg passes this year, lets not even try that and go with the same old shit, pierce iso. Sounds good guys?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

9-31


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Rush said:


> yeah, from absolutely nothing. He called a time out, Durant grabbed his arm a bit and then Lin stopped and grabbed his chest. Hilariously weak.


lol. And to think that people in New York were outraged for letting him go.



Notorious said:


> Doc Rivers is the most overrated coach in NBA history.


D'Antoni wins that award.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



kobra860 said:


> lol. And to think that people in New York were outraged for letting him go.


I still am

Unless the Knicks win a title, the trade is horrible for the future. We have one player under the age of 27.

Jason Terry actually did something good, I don't believe it. Would have fucking died if he missed that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If this uninteresting series goes to Game 5, I might slam my face into the TV.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

^This series has been anything but uninteresting. The most "uninteresting" series has been the garbage Indiana/Atlanta series.

And welp, this is exactly how much JR means to the team. Carmelo struggling this bad and we would have had someone else to go to (even though we should have went to Felton anyway). Instead, iso-Melo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Melo is hot garbage.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

A great coach would have used Carmelo as a decoy as everyone in the building would expect the Knicks to get the ball to him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



kobra860 said:


> lol. And to think that people in New York were outraged for letting him go.
> 
> 
> 
> D'Antoni wins that award.


Pringles isn't overrated, everyone realizes he's shit except for Jim Buss who we can't really blame since he's obviously brain dead.


Secondly, Lin would have given them at least a backcourt for the future with Shump and Lin instead of what they'll likely have to do now which is completely rebuild after Melo's run is done and be bad for a lot of years.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

WE DIDN'T GET SWEPT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOOD SHIT JET!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I would have rather lost on that Pierce shot than bum ass Jason Terry torching us, what a joke. At least we can win the series in front of MSG now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yay, a game 5. Zzzzz. Celtics outdid themselves by scoring more than 80.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Shit is over. Ny gonna finish this in game 5.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Melo laid an egg today SMH. If he hits just one ft we win



RyanPelley said:


> If this uninteresting series goes to Game 5, I might slam my face into the TV.


Pacers fan talking about an uninteresting series?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

WE AINT DEAD YET!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

At least Melo got his "bad" game out of the way this series, he'll have inefficient nights again but not this bad. JR gonna fuck around Wednesday and drop 30.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Melo with 35 FGA and 20 FTA = 36 points.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> I would have rather lost on that Pierce shot than bum ass Jason Terry torching us, what a joke.


co-sign.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Yeeaaahhh! Beybey! I predict the first 0-3 comeback in NBA history. Boston over New York AGAIN! Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhh!


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

What is the dissatisfaction toward JT? Glad the Celtics won, I think the series could be interesting, although many think unlikely, which it is, just heard in coverage no team in NBA history has come from 3-0 down to win the 7 game series.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Hawksea said:


> Yeeaaahhh! Beybey! I predict the first 0-3 comeback in NBA history. Boston over New York AGAIN! Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhh!












Jason Terry is garbage, ask any Celtics fan or any Celtics fan in this thread.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



AJBurnett said:


> What is the dissatisfaction toward JT?.


he's been a chucker all season. his level of production as a celtic doesn't even remotely come close to his production as a mav.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Hawksea said:


> Yeeaaahhh! Beybey! I predict the first 0-3 comeback in NBA history. Boston over New York AGAIN! Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhh!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



abrown0718 said:


>


We got Melo with one of the worst games of his career, no JR, Pierce/KG/Terry with their best game of the series, and we got people talking about "first 0-3 comeback"


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Redick just told Ray Allen to "cut those fingernails", wtf? :lmao


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Ah, thanks for the replies, I had heard/seen/got the impression that he was under-performing, and generally not having a great reputation just now.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Hawksea said:


> Yeeaaahhh! Beybey! I predict the first 0-3 comeback in NBA history. Boston over New York AGAIN! Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhh!


Yeah because the celtics are just about as good as that Red Sox team :troll


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*










the security guard in the background :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lmao at Novak, he looks mad for some reason


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Alright, so for an OT win it took Melo's worst game, no JR, and basically everything to go right for the Celtics.

Knicks winning in 5,


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

You Knicks fans talking about no J.R. and Melo playing his worst game, need to realise that Boston's best player isn't even there, they have no point guard and their two other stars are ageing. There's no excuse for Knicks to have lost that game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Find it funny that whenever people talk about injuries no one mentions Amare. Logical because he actually makes them *worse* but amusing nevertheless.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Celtics are without their best player who is also their starting PG, and their starting PF is also out. Not to mention their 2nd best player and starting center is 36 playing with a hip pointer and bone spurs in his foot.

I picked the Knicks to win in 5, so it looks like I'll probably be right.

But while we're talking about the Knicks...FUN FACT TIME.

- Fun fact. Carmelo Anthony has 110 FGA in this series but only has 4 assists. #FunFacts
- Fun fact. LeBron James took a combined 39 shots in the first 3 games of the Heat/Bucks series. Carmelo took 35 shots alone in game 4 against the Celtics.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> Celtics are without their best player who is also their starting PG, and their starting PF is also out. Not to mention their 2nd best player and starting center is 36 playing with a hip pointer and bone spurs in his foot.
> 
> I picked the Knicks to win in 5, so it looks like I'll probably be right.
> 
> ...


Our starting PF is out too....then again if he comes back he'll come off the bench again.

Kidd/Pablo
Shump/Kidd
JR
STAT
K-Mart

Not bad


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I really don't understand how Amar'e makes the Knicks worse. He's still a good player when healthy but somehow when he plays the team gets worse. Sure he isn't a strong defender, but I don't think that's that significant of an issue to make the team significantly worse when he plays.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I don't either, he's a horrible defender, but horrible enough for us to be barely over .500 with him this season? I don't think so, I think his return came at a bad time. The teams chemistry was still fucked up, JR wasn't playing well, Felton was in a slump, etc. If he comes back now and puts up the numbers he was earlier, it would be alot better.

Actually, wasn't Felton out most of the time he was playing? I think he was


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Knicks were barely above .500 in Amar'e first two seasons there. This season, the Knicks were 16-13 when he played, 40-13 when he didn't play.

Felton missed 10 of the 29 games Amar'e played in this year.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Stall_19 said:


> Find it funny that whenever people talk about injuries no one mentions Amare. Logical because* he actually makes them worse* but amusing nevertheless.


Nope.



Notorious said:


> I really don't understand how Amar'e makes the Knicks worse. He's still a good player when healthy but somehow when he plays the team gets worse. Sure he isn't a strong defender, but I don't think that's that significant of an issue to make the team significantly worse when he plays.


The team wasn't worse because of Amare. He just happened to come back when we were in a stretch when we didn't play defense and struggled on offense. Granted Amare was a part of that he wasn't the reason.



Ether said:


> I don't either, he's a horrible defender, but horrible enough for us to be barely over .500 with him this season? I don't think so, I think his return came at a bad time. The teams chemistry was still fucked up, JR wasn't playing well, Felton was in a slump, etc. If he comes back now and puts up the numbers he was earlier, it would be alot better.
> Actually, wasn't Felton out most of the time he was playing? I think he was


Yup. Another HUGE reason was no KMART and Camby and Sheed were both hurt. There were long stretches of games where we had an Amare/Novak frontcourt. People need to let that marinate...

Ray was out for some of the games, but he he still came back with the finger still broken. He was terrible for that strecth for obvious reasons


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm of the belief that Amar'e is the scapegoat when he's playing and the Knicks lose.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Man, it's not even enjoyable watching watching these Lakers games. They're so decimated by injuries. They weren't going anywhere in the playoffs anyways but I at least wanted them to have a fair chance against the Spurs.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Stall_19 said:


> Man, it's not even enjoyable watching watching these Lakers games. They're so decimated by injuries. They weren't going anywhere in the playoffs anyways but I at least wanted them to have a fair chance against the Spurs.


Yep. It's got that preseason game feel. There's a lot of empty seats. Probably switched over to the Clippers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Lakers team this season literally has a record breaking amount of injuries. There's no way it isn't.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Parker has been mentioned as one of the top 5 point guards in the league. Yall agree? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

CP3, Rose, Westbrook, Parker, Playoff Rondo would be my top 5 in no particular order.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> CP3, Rose, Westbrook, Parker, Playoff/National TV Rondo would be my top 5 in no particular order.


fixed

And yes, he's probably #3 or #4 right now.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Red Viper said:


> The Lakers team this season literally has a record breaking amount of injuries. There's no way it isn't.


Well before the start of the season MWP did say they would break records...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Celtics are still alive, at least they end with a win at home. Caus Knicks gonna win Game 5


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Morris has the most shots on LA :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lmao dwight ejected


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Howard is gone. 

Oh well

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lmao

Yes, please eject Dwight. Please.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kobe with the derrick rose playoff attire 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

massive pop for kobe bean.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Kobe :kobe3


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

i'd like to know what dwight said to kupchak on his way to the locker room. the moment seemed tense.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Fuck Howard, please dont come back.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Rockets will take him. Harden needs a Robin. Asik can then be traded for more pieces.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Houston or Atlanta for Dwight


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Do the Rockets have cap room for Howard?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*










Can't make it out


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Well that's the end of the Lakers. Might as well experiment with their rotation. A possible Sacre sighting?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

They would have to make a few minor moves like not bring back Delfino or Garcia to give Howard the full max but they have money to play with.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TRACY MCGRADY IS ON THE FLOOR

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

T-Mac is BACK!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Cycloneon said:


> TRACY MCGRADY IS ON THE FLOOR
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Plenty of unanswered questions after this disappointing season for the Lakers. I think the only person who we know will be back is Kobe. Oh and Sacre too! But anyway, Dwight to the Rockets? I'd like to see that even if I'm a big Lakers fan. If the Lakers could get Osik, Parsons, and maybe a draft pick and another piece, I'd do that trade. Dwight and Harden would be an interesting duo. Dwight demands the ball and Harden sometimes shoots the Rockets out of games. Next season should be interesting. Just give the Heat the title already, unfortunately :/


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'll be waiting for a Real_Deal breakdown of the Lakers season and future...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Spurs second unit fucking up McGradys passes.

lmao at bum ass Sacre


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

THere is not a single celebrity on the front row, not even Jack


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Rockets wouldn't need to sign and trade with the Lakers. They can just sign him outright.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

T-MAC HAS BEEN FREED


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Finally TMAC is outta the first round!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Come on Warriors!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



StarzNBarz said:


> Finally TMAC is outta the first round!


He was on the Rockets team in 2009 that beat Portland in the first round. He was hurt.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Cycloneon said:


> TRACY MCGRADY IS ON THE FLOOR
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:yes


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bogut yammed the fuck out of that dunk.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*










Laker front row


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

^everyone left their shit on the floor and skated :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Steph's range is FOH :lmao. He shot that 3 from 5 feet behind the line


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Warriors :buried NUGGETS right now.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Curry........


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Steph BEASTIN'


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

CURRY


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

STAHP IT CURRY.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

# of Playoff wins for the Orlando Magic without Dwight Howard: Zero
# of Playoff wins for the Los Angeles Lakers WITH Dwight Howard: ZERO

:jt7


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

This Curry guy. bama


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

The Warriors are an Andre Miller 4th quarter away from sweeping the Nuggets out of the playoffs. The legend of Curry grows. Anyone think the Warriors have a legit shot at beating the Spurs?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Damn Steph Curry is a BEAST!!!! Hopefully they win in 5 :mark:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I don't think a Jack/Thompson/Curry starting trio works well against the mastermind Pop. Bogut is going to have to step up big time.

I hope we find a way to advance, but I think the Spurs might just be too good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Speaking of disappointments, looks like George Karl is heading for his 9th 1st round exit in 10 years.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

22 in a quarter? Ho hum, Sleepy Floyd had 29 in his most famous outburst.

There's a reason they called him Sleepy, same reason they called Vinnie Johnson Microwave


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

How overpaid will Jack be this off season? He has to be a top the wish list of every playoff team as the back up PG.

And No, Jack should not be a starter unless forced by injury.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Him and Nate Robinson should both get paid this offseason.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

:lmao at TNT fast forwarding the Heat/Bucks highlights.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Tom Haberstroh @tomhaberstroh

Monta Ellis and Brandon Jennings missed 1,589 shots this season, more than any duo in the NBA. End of an era. (Please?)

:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Bucks in 6


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> Can't make it out


"I'll beat your ass, you's a bitch"

:lmao if he was telling Mitch that


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*










:jay2


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Red Viper said:


> The Lakers team this season literally has a record breaking amount of injuries. There's no way it isn't.


Not even close dude. Kobe only missed 4 games this year. Dwight only missed 6 games. Artest only missed 7 games. Jamison only missed 6 games. So the only guys who missed any notable time were the 40 year old man Nash who missed 32 (and you should've expected he'd miss some time tbh), and Gasol who missed 33. So their top 6 guys missed a combined total of just 88 games.

So basically any team who's lost just one key guy for the whole season has practically topped it already with just the one dude.

The only record the Lakers broke was highest team salary (including luxury tax).



Cycloneon said:


> Parker has been mentioned as one of the top 5 point guards in the league. Yall agree?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yep. He's better than every other PG except a healthy Derrick Rose and maybe Chris Paul. And yes, that includes Westbrook, whom Parker is and has always been better than imo. PPG isn't everything. He has been hella underrated for years.



Stall_19 said:


> Man, it's not even enjoyable watching watching these Lakers games. They're so decimated by injuries. They weren't going anywhere in the playoffs anyways but I at least wanted them to have a fair chance against the Spurs.


They wouldn't have had a chance anyway bro. Maybe it would've went to 5 games.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Do you think it's cause he plays for San Antonio, he doesnt get enough attention?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

You gotta always protect the McNuggets!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Highest team salary to get swept in the first round...

Sounds like an owner got...

_raped.
_
:kobe4


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Been a pretty good start to the NBA Playoffs, the first round is always kind of a tune up round but some interesting series, Golden State's putting the Smackdown on Denver so far. Hopefully Indiana can take care of business tonight, they got destroyed in Game 3.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Really hoping we finish it off tonight. Gonna be hard to win in Brooklyn tonight though. I assume the crowd will be on fire and the Nets may play with a nothing to lose attitude. Hopefully I'm wrong and they play with a nervous attitude.

I'm thinking Bulls will have to start the night shooting lights out, as I expect Nets to get off to a very good start. It's going to be intriguing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*










Also, what a budding romance:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

Jason Collins has just made life a bit easier for Chris Bosh.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> :jay2


:bosh

I have no idea what the hell is going on in that pic but _*DAT LIGHTSABER*_ :mark: :mark:


On a serious note, I won't be able to watch games but I'm hoping my bulls close it out tonight. Come on fellas lets go, and I wonder if Noah will be able to play that much, all of our starters played a long ass time in that last game...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rose back for Miami series? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Ether said:


> :lmao at TNT fast forwarding the Heat/Bucks highlights.


I listen to First Take to see what they say about the Heat but they skipped the whole 1st round. Its like the series doesnt even exist.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I'm not looking forward to a possible MIA vs CHI series. It's not even competitive without Rose in the lineup. It's sad that BRK won't come up out on top on the series against a team that's not even at their best, like come on lol.

Hearing people starting to say that the Warriors could give Spurs a run for their money now in the second round. Before everyone was doubting the Warriors to even go to game 6.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Mikey Damage said:


> Rose back for Miami series?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Been hearing these rumors all day too, that Rose will come back next round... I'm not sure if I should believe it. At this point he'd only hurt our team playing rusty as hell :argh:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

When CURRY is in beast mode anything is possible. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*

I don't think it's smart to bring Rose back.

He hasn't played in over a year and you're gonna throw him out there in the playoffs against Miami of all teams?

A recipe for disaster. I think the Bulls would be better off letting him sit than season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Denver is finding out why you need a superstar in the playoffs. You can't just have a team of good players. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

The 04 Pistons are obviously the counter to that statement but they also had one of the greatest defenses ever and they had a closer in Chauncey Billups.

I think losing Gallo hurt a lot more than most expected. And the fact that George Karl, like always, has been terrible at making adjustments. This could've easily been a sweep if it wasn't for Andre Miller overachieving in game 1.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Notorious said:


> I don't think it's smart to bring Rose back.
> 
> He hasn't played in over a year and you're gonna throw him out there in the playoffs against Miami of all teams?
> 
> A recipe for disaster. I think the Bulls would be better off letting him sit than season.


Hinrich is in a boot now. If he is out fir a long period of time, I'd rather have a Rose who hasn't played in a year as the backup PG to Nate Robinson than the rookie little Teague.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah the 04 pistons are the exception to the rule. 

Can't say I'm surprised that the warriors are up 3-1

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Ok well if Hinrich is out, then it makes more sense. Teague isn't ready. I think one day Teague will be a serviceable backup point, but he's not ready now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Assuming Golden State win the series, who has a better chance of an upset? Warriors beating the Spurs or Clippers beating OKC? With Westbrook out I don't consider a Clipper victory _as much_ of an upset.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Hinrich is in a boot? WTF?!

Fuck this season. Seriously. Fuck it.

Teague is awful. I don't see potential in him.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Yeah. Nate will be playing almost all 48 minutes tonight.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Definitely surprised to see GS and Chi up 3-1. Didn't expect those


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I love Nate (most of the times), but he doesn't have the right mindset to start and he definitely doesn't have the right mindset to play the full game.

Rose you no good son of a bitch. If he came back with 15 games to play, none of this would be a big problem.

"Why can't I be MVP?" Why in God's name can't you play a game of basketball like you are paid to do, you hairy, gigantic, deep, seeping pussy.

Why the hell do I have more passion for Chicago then someone who is born and bred there? This makes no sense anymore.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Rose will be back next season and will probably still be playing at a high level for the Bulls for the next 5-6 years. It's not the end of the world if he doesn't come back.

Disappointing? Yes. But if the Bulls said at the beginning of the season that Rose was out for the year, none of this would probably be an issue now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

But Bulls expected him back, Notorious. Even Rose expected to be back. It's clear as day if you read all the interviews before the All Star game that everyone including Bulls and Rose expected him back around March.

If he was still injured, then fair enough. He shouldn't come back. But that isn't the issue.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Just because they say he's out for the season, doesn't mean he actually has to sit out. That way Rose doesn't have as much as pressure on him to return as he does now. Look at all the peer pressure that Rose is going through now because he didn't return when expected, being called a bitch and a pussy by fans for not returning, I don't think I've ever seen a player, especially a star player in the NBA being pressured to return as much as Rose is being.

But at the same time, I don't think I've ever seen a situation where a player has taken much longer than expected to return after being medically cleared like Rose has.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Not to mention I was going to strangle someone if I saw one more hype video for his return.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Jason Collins is gay, AND I LOVE IT. 

Knew there was a reason why the dude used to D up Dwight better than anyone else...


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I don't blame Rose for taking his time to come back. You can't come back from an injury like that and play at an elite level that fast. Mentally he has to be ready to step up his game several notches and be ready at any time to explode to the basket. If he doesn't feel that way yet, he doesn't feel that way yet. If this was like the 30th game of the season, maybe we would have more to talk about, but the last few games of the season + playoffs? Nah, not going to work.

But I'm sure he's listening to everything people are saying about him and just biding his time. This fall should be interesting.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Notorious said:


> *Just because they say he's out for the season, doesn't mean he actually has to sit out.* That way Rose doesn't have as much as pressure on him to return as he does now. Look at all the peer pressure that Rose is going through now because he didn't return when expected, being called a bitch and a pussy by fans for not returning, I don't think I've ever seen a player, especially a star player in the NBA being pressured to return as much as Rose is being.
> 
> But at the same time, I don't think I've ever seen a situation where a player has taken much longer than expected to return after being medically cleared like Rose has.


Ok fair enough. I can agree with that. But still man, the guy is healthy. He has been for months. It's hard to look past that.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Jason Collins is gay and so is Bill Kennedy, that's why he hates Doc Rivers and the Celtics, dont you bill?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Joel said:


> Ok fair enough. I can agree with that. But still man, the guy is healthy. He has been for months. It's hard to look past that.


I know it is. And I understand Bulls fans frustrations completely, with how unhealthy their team is and how Rose could probably play now but probably won't return this season.

But like I said before, it's not the end of the world if Rose doesn't return this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Chris Broussard is a piece of shit, btw. I'm sure we all knew that, though.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*






:kobe :StephenA :StephenA


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Chris Broussard is very religious, so his view isn't surprising. But, I don't think he is 'a piece of shit', just has an opinion.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



WWF said:


> Jason Collins is gay, AND I LOVE IT.
> 
> Knew there was a reason why the dude used to D up Dwight better than anyone else...


But it doesn't explain why he's such a scrub...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Bubba T said:


> Chris Broussard is very religious, so his view isn't surprising. But, I don't think he is 'a piece of shit', just has an opinion.


Sure, I over exaggerated. I just dislike the dude in general, but to see views as strongly as his in 2013 in sports just seems out of place. Homosexuality is an "open rebellion" to God? C'mon dude.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Bubba T said:


> Chris Broussard is very religious, so his view isn't surprising. But, I don't think he is 'a piece of shit', just has an opinion.


There are plenty of religious people out there who don't condemn gay people and don't make such a big deal about it. He should have known better than to say something that controversial on TV.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



kobra860 said:


> But it doesn't explain why he's such a scrub...


The man's had a 12-year career in Basketball, so I'm not gonna knock him. He might not be good, but he's found his niche.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



WWF said:


> Sure, I over exaggerated. I just dislike the dude in general, but to see views as strongly as his in 2013 in sports just seems out of place. Homosexuality is an "open rebellion" to God? C'mon dude.


Unfortunately sports is not shielded from social issues like homosexuality. Plus, Jason Collins invited this when he came out. Not all comments are going to be pretty.



kobra860 said:


> There are plenty of religious people out there who don't condemn gay people and don't make such a big deal about it. He should have known better than to say something that controversial on TV.


Are you kidding? Politicians openly condemn homosexuality every day. Not saying they are right but there is nothing controversial about it. The difference here is that these people are in a position of power. 

It's a strong opinion, against a class of people. Is it right? Likely not, but is what it is.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Well my opinion of Chris Broussard has dropped significantly.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Stall_19 said:


> Well my opinion of Chris Broussard has dropped significantly.


You had a high opinion of Chris Broussard?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



SinJackal said:


> Not even close dude. Kobe only missed 4 games this year. Dwight only missed 6 games. Artest only missed 7 games. Jamison only missed 6 games. So the only guys who missed any notable time were the 40 year old man Nash who missed 32 (and you should've expected he'd miss some time tbh), and Gasol who missed 33. So their top 6 guys missed a combined total of just 88 games.
> 
> So basically any team who's lost just one key guy for the whole season has practically topped it already with just the one dude.


Dwight, Kobe, and Artest all played with pretty bad injuries throughout the year. Just because they weren't missing games doesn't mean they weren't heavily affected by the injuries they suffered, Dwight in particular. 

I was also never referring to number of games when talking about the injuries, that's just dumb.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

The NBA owners have voted against the Kings sale to the Seattle group so it looks like the Kings will be staying in Sacramento.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Good

Get Atlanta out instead


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Ugh, I really want to see the Sonics back but I really didn't want to see the Kings go either.

Atlanta is about the shittiest sports city in America I think. It's even worse than places where fans don't show up as at least those fans don't cheer for the other team every fucking night, so I wouldn't really mind them moving the fuck out of there but the only problem is they're an east team and the Sonics are a West team so that would create some divisional conflict.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Nah not really.

Could easily move Memphis to the East.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I don't know where Memphis is. If there is an East team in the West, like Memphis I guess, then it works, but otherwise fuck it. Sonics really deserve a team though and they clearly put a shit load of effort into getting a team there so I'd say there has to be a team that's willing to move there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Memphis is the closest team to the East that's in the West so that's why I named them. And geographically Memphis could fit in the East.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

All of the games tonight are zzzzzzz, OKC/Houston may be fun but we all know the outcome of the series.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Look... The Hawks suck. And I hate them just about as much as everyone else. But it's the only place I've been to watch basketball. So they can't get rid of them.

Get rid of New Orleans and let Charlotte have their history back, whilst also bringing the SuperSonics back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Actually the Hawks don't suck. They haven't sucked in a long time and yet their fanbase is one of, if not the worst in the league.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

^Yeah, I hate that shit. When ESPN/TNT/whatever say OKC is ______ and ______ vs (insert team here), but it's Seattles stats. Barkley called them out on it once on I think NBATV


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

So just curious, since the regular season is done, how do you guys personally feel about Anthony Davis? I believe has was extraordinarily over-hyped. I felt that he was going to be forgotten about but I did think he'd atleast be ROY still until I seen Lillard. Ofc, it was his first season and he does have time to grow still so we'll see.

Also, does anyone have a player they like that doesn't have a big role or maybe any role on a different team and feel like if given the chance, that he would shine elsewhere? I personally am hoping for Sacramento to make some trades and for Jimmer to end up elsewhere, I for some reason believe he is still capable of shooting lights out elsewhere.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

He was injured/playing hurt for a large part of the season, and on a shitty team. I can't judge him yet, but yeah, he's obviously overhyped in the sense that people were calling him "The next Bill Russell" or some dumb shit like that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

lol what the fuck are you guys on? Did you even watch Davis play this season? He proved to more than just the hype when he was healthy. An absolute stud on defense, a great rebounder, and his offense was much better than most people expected it to be when he arrived.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Davis isn't overhyped at all. He dealt with injuries issues his first season and averaged 13.5 PPG, 8.2 RPG and 1.8 BPG in only 28.8 minutes per game. He'll be fine. Lillard may have won ROY but that doesn't mean he'll end up with the better career. Let's not forget that Emeka Okafor won ROY over Dwight Howard and Tyreke Evans won ROY over the likes of Steph Curry, Harden, Holiday and Lawson. Thomas Robinson is looking like the biggest bust of the top 5 picks so far. It's still extremely early in their careers so it's a bit too early to really judge them, but he looked awful in both Sacramento and Houston. I'm of the belief that Davis & Drummond will surpass Lillard next season with increased playing time.

A player I think would shine in an increased role, I'm gonna go homer with this but I think Sullinger will shine with an increased role next season. Could be like Reggie Evans with an actual offensive game, which would be a pretty good player. As far as a non-Celtics player, I'll go Derrick Favors/Enes Kanter. Both of them are clearly ready to be starters and if given the chance I think they could become a powerhouse frontcourt.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Red Viper said:


> lol what the fuck are you guys on? Did you even watch Davis play this season? He proved to more than just the hype when he was healthy. An absolute stud on defense, a great rebounder, and his offense was much better than most people expected it to be when he arrived.


I seen very few. What I see is a good player on a shit team. Being a good player on a shit team is meaningless.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I never said he was bad, or not good. He's just not (as of now) "turning the franchise around" or "star" or "next Bill Russell", etc. If he get's a full season with EG not playing like shit, Vasquez, and a few other pieces, it should be interesting.

And Thomas Robinson being garbage hurts, was (and still is) pulling for him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

for comparison sakes;

MPG FG% FT% PPG APG RPG BPG SPG T/O 

Dwight Howard: 33 .520 .671 12 1 10 1.7 .9 2

Anthony Davis: 29 .516 .751 13.5 1 8.2 1.8 1.2 1.4


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Canadian said:


> I seen very few. What I see is a good player on a shit team. Being a good player on a shit team is meaningless.


His team was one of the worst last season so obviously he wasn't going to single handily turn them around. That's just nonsense and I don't think anyone has really done that before as an individual. Even Lebron's first season ended with them missing the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Canadian said:


> I seen very few. What I see is a good player on a shit team. Being a good player on a shit team is meaningless.


:troll

Of the last 10 years, the only ROY to lead his team to the playoffs was Derrick Rose. I hope you weren't expecting him to lead the Hornets to the playoffs.



Ether said:


> I never said he was bad, or not good. He's just not (as of now) "turning the franchise around" or "star" or "next Bill Russell", etc. If he get's a full season with EG not playing like shit, Vasquez, and a few other pieces, it should be interesting.
> 
> And Thomas Robinson being garbage hurts, was (and still is) pulling for him.


It's only year one. T-Rob still has a lot of time but his career didn't get off to a good start. He's got a great work ethic so I wouldn't give up on him just yet. And he has talent but he's still learning the NBA game. He struggled initially when he went from high school to college as well if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Red Viper said:


> His team was one of the worst last season so obviously he wasn't going to single handily turn them around. That's just nonsense and I don't think anyone has really done that before as an individual. Even Lebron's first season ended with them missing the playoffs.


Wade did (although the roster improved as a whole: Odom, Eddie Jones played a full season)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Lamar Odom was the best player on that Heat team. Wade didn't really break out as the star player until the playoffs.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Notorious said:


> :troll
> 
> Of the last 10 years, the only ROY to lead his team to the playoffs was Derrick Rose. I hope you weren't expecting him to lead the Hornets to the playoffs.
> 
> ...


Nah I wasn't but I personally expected a much better performance and a slightly better record. Lillard was CLOSE to being the second one to do that of the last 10 yrs.

I agree 100% on T-Rob.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Melo also made the Nuggets go from 17 to 44 wins, although he got swept. They also got Andre Miller


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Truth be told, Melo had a legit case to have won ROY over LeBron, but you really couldn't go wrong with either one.

But also, Carmelo wasn't the only upgrade the Nuggets had.

2002-03 Nuggets most common starting lineup: Junior Harrington, Vincent Yarbrough, Derrick Harvey, Juwan Howard, Nene (Rookie)

2003-04 Nuggets most common starting lineup: Andre Miller, Voshon Lenard, Carmelo Anthony, Nene, Marcus Camby


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Does anyone think it's high time that they did a new TOP 50 PLAYERS OF ALL TIME. I personally think there would be quite a bit of changes.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I forgot Camby was there, and :lmao at that 2002-03 lineup. I don't even know who the first three players are


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Red Viper said:


> Does anyone think it's high time that they did a new TOP 50 PLAYERS OF ALL TIME. I personally think there would be quite a bit of changes.


They'll probably do it in like 2046. When they do though:
-Paul Arizin
-Tiny
-Dave Bing
-Dave Debusschere
-Greer maybe
-Jerry Lucas
-Hopefully Mikan
-Bill Sharman
-Bill Walton
-Unseld

are all gone


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

They did the 50 Greatest Players thing because it was the NBA's 50th anniversary.

But I agree it is time for a new one. They should do a new one like every 10 years or so.

Question though, what current players do you think would be on it? I'm thinking, in no particular order:

Duncan
Kobe
LeBron
KG
Ray
Kidd
Dirk
Nash
Wade

Idk if Pierce would make the cut. Feel like I'm forgetting someone too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Ray wouldn't make it I don't think. I haven't exactly studied the top 50 players, but I would imagine they aren't exactly easily replaceable guys so it's a stretch seeing that many new players make it but I'm sure most of those would probably make the cut. I'm pretty if on Dirk too.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Didn't Slam magazine give an updated one a few years ago? I just remember RODMAN being on there and I :mark: hard.

edit GTFO on Dirk not making it. He's DIRK. He'd make it over Nash and Ray out of that list imo. Possibly KG too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Dirk is a top 5 PF all-time, at least IMO, so I don't see how he wouldn't make it.

Ray is considered by many to be the greatest shooter of all-time, I'm pretty sure he'd make it as well.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Pierce wouldn't
AI might sneak in there, if they let former players vote again, he'll make it.
I think you got the rest

Ray and Dirk make it in with little to no problem, although Allen would be in the 40-50 range


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

well you guys can't really just say so and so would make it without saying who they would replace. Once again most of the people on the list weren't exactly slouches career wise and Pistol Pete>Ray.

Curry will probably go down as all time greatest shooter too I think. that's saying something but I do believe it. 

you guys all think Curry>Durant as a pure shooter, right? I remember being in an argument with my cousin and is friend about this last year and I wanted to backhanded both of them for disagreeing with me. fucking ******* these days.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


>


Oh my lord. :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I still think Ray and Nash are the purest shooters of all time. Curry can get there. As of now he's probably ahead of Durant, but Durant's the better scorer. Curry is making a strong case for himself in many categories as a breakout star of these playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Looking at the list: Duncan, Kobe, LeBron, KG, Ray, Kidd, Dirk, Nash, Wade could replace

Tiny Archibald
Paul Arizin
Dave Bing
Dave DeBusschere
Sam Jones
Jerry Lucas
Bill Sharman
Nate Thurmond
Lenny Wilkens


As far as GOAT shooters go. Ray, Reggie, Nash, Mark Price and Bird are my top 5 in no particular order. I think one day Curry can be there.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

At this rate Steph Curry will shatter Ray Alen's record.

Also hopefully we can close out this series tonight.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Red Viper said:


> well you guys can't really just say so and so would make it without saying who they would replace. Once again most of the people on the list weren't exactly slouches career wise and Pistol Pete>Ray.


Just skimming the list

-Tiny
-Dave Bing
-Debusschere
-Lucas
-Arizin
-Mikan
-Sharman
-Thurmond
-Unseld
-Walton
-Wilkens

Would all be gone for me. And let's say

-Duncan
-Kobe
-Kidd
-Nash
-Dirk
-KG
-Wade
-LeBron

take their places, there's still a spot for Allen. And there's also some people on there that I'd personally give Allen the edge over, but there's an argument.

Sam Jones would stay


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Mikan was the first NBA superstar. Literally no choice he drops off the list.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



The Lady Killer said:


> I still think Ray and Nash are the purest shooters of all time. Curry can get there. As of now he's probably ahead of Durant, but Durant's the better scorer. Curry is making a strong case for himself in many categories as a breakout star of these playoffs.


being a better scorer doesn't make you a better pure shooter. I went over this like a million times with them and they didn't get it. Like Kobe for example, he's possibly one of the greatest scorers of all time but that doesn't make him a really good pure shooter(although leave him open and I'm sure he would drain shots all day too) but yeah, there's a difference between being a great pure shooter and being a scorer, well imo at least. perhaps you should make a debate about this. :lelbron


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Notorious said:


> Mikan was the first NBA superstar. Literally no choice he drops off the list.


I know, sadly, but he should. As people have said time and time again, he wouldn't last in any other era. Some old timers on the voting panel might vote people like Lucas over Allen too, which is a travesty.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Red Viper said:


> being a better scorer doesn't make you a better pure shooter. I went over this like a million times with them and they didn't get it. Like Kobe for example, he's possibly one of the greatest scorers of all time but that doesn't make him a really good pure shooter(although leave him open and I'm sure he would drain shots all day too) but yeah, there's a difference between being a great pure shooter and being a scorer, well imo at least. perhaps you should make a debate about this. :lelbron


I agree 100%. Pure shooting ability ≠ scoring ability.

Guys like Kobe, Carmelo, Iverson, prime T-Mac were gifted scorers but as far as pure shooters, none of them are although Kobe is a really good shooter.

Pure shooters to me are guys like Curry, Ray, Reggie Miller, Mark Price, Klay Thompson, Mike Miller especially in his prime, etc.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Red Viper said:


> being a better scorer doesn't make you a better pure shooter. I went over this like a million times with them and they didn't get it. Like Kobe for example, he's possibly one of the greatest scorers of all time but that doesn't make him a really good pure shooter(although leave him open and I'm sure he would drain shots all day too) but yeah, there's a difference between being a great pure shooter and being a scorer, well imo at least. perhaps you should make a debate about this. :lelbron


All my friends shake their heads and make fun of Curry's ankles when I tell them he is the best pure shooter in the league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

You guys must have some casual bandwagoners for friends.

Most of my friends say either Curry or Ray are the best shooters in the league. Well except for the Kobe fanboys of course :kobe


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Red Viper said:


> being a better scorer doesn't make you a better pure shooter. I went over this like a million times with them and they didn't get it. Like Kobe for example, he's possibly one of the greatest scorers of all time but that doesn't make him a really good pure shooter(although leave him open and I'm sure he would drain shots all day too) but yeah, there's a difference between being a great pure shooter and being a scorer, well imo at least. perhaps you should make a debate about this. :lelbron


Totally agree. Great scorer =/= great shooter.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Notorious said:


> Feel like I'm forgetting someone too.


chris paul, possibly parker/manu.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Rating Kobe isn't even fair as whenever I actually see Kobe open he hesitates, wonders why the fuck he's open, and then someone is there guarding him. I've seen this so many times and it just gets me each time as he legit never expects to be left open. :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Champ said:


> chris paul


Not yet

A few years of top level play and maybe a trip to the finals, sure.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

CP3 needs a few more years of high level play and needs to at least lead his team past the 2nd round to get there IMO.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I'd put DIRK among the best pure shooters, particularly for his size, but that could just be because I'm a big ****** fanboy. :bron


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Yeah Dirk is probably the best shooting big man of all-time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



The Lady Killer said:


> I'd put DIRK among the best pure shooters, particularly for his size, but that could just be because I'm a big ****** fanboy. :bron


if you ever need NBA debate topics I could probably think of a bunch btw. just sayin', although I'm sure you guys have enough as not that many people signed up for american sports I believe.


speaking of which, YOU NBA REGULAR POSTERS SHOULD TOTALLY SIGN UP FOR THE DEBATE LEAGUE FOR AMERICAN SPORTS SO WE CAN ALL SEE YOU ARGUE ABOUT BLACK BALL.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Might take you up on that, actually. 

You should lead by example, Magic. If I recall correctly you have yet to sign up. ONLY A FEW MORE HOURS UNTIL SIGN UPS ARE CLOSED FOREVER.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

It wouldn't be fair if I signed up, I would win every debate. :lelbron


I'm sure you guys will have another season or something and I'll consider signing up then, but I don't want to invest any more time than I already do on this forum as SUMMER just started and yeah.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/2013/04/kenyon_martin_t.html



> Knicks power forward Kenyon Martin cranked up the trash talk following his team's 97-90 overtime loss to the Celtics Sunday afternoon. Martin took issue with some comments by Celtics guard Jason Terry before the game.
> 
> “The guy was mouthing off before the game,” Martin told the New York Daily News. “He told me, ‘You’re not dancing at my funeral today.’’’
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Red Viper said:


> It wouldn't be fair if I signed up, I would win every debate. :lelbron
> 
> 
> I'm sure you guys will have another season or something and I'll consider signing up then, but I don't want to invest any more time than I already do on this forum as SUMMER just started and yeah.


:kobe Yeah, we'll re-open signups again once we weed through some of the jobbers.



Ether said:


> http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/2013/04/kenyon_martin_t.html
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao Vets like K-Mart and BIRDMAN have been highlights of these playoffs so far.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Dam Nets playing with a sense of urgency, hope we can get outta Brooklyn with a win


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

does anyone else agree that it's time to fire Coach Karl? He isn't going to get to Western Conference Finals again, let alone the Finals. He isn't cut to lead a team to a championship tbh and that shows literally every year in the playoffs and yet he's allowed back every year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

They'll just blame Gallo's injury and keep him another year.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

pacers suck. what the hell happened to the sweep?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Wish there was some way ATL/IND could eliminate each other


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Need Deng to get into the game here.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Man East just sucks overall


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

This would have been the perfect game for Derrick to contribute 20 minutes with Captain out. Shame on him for not volunteering.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Paying tribute to Westbrook


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Thabeet is such a fucking loser


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Are Bulls fans still begging/expecting Rose to play? :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

What the hell is Gibson playing at? Dude hasn't been rebounding well all game and now with a terrible turnover.

Fix it up, man.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

We know he isn't going to play this season long ago, we just like to make fun of him now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Nazr > TAJ this series.



#Mark said:


> Are Bulls fans still begging/expecting Rose to play? :lmao


Don't know where you juxtaposed this from, you moron.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I LIKE MY MEATBALLS SPICY!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

COME ON! We can sneak one here!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

If that is a flagrant foul then I fear for the future of the NBA.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Is anyone on the planet watching Indiana/Atlanta right now? If so, is Atlanta winning? I hope they are and win the series, Knicks in 4 if they do


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Derron Williams can not shoot at all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Ether said:


> Is anyone on the planet watching Indiana/Atlanta right now? If so, is Atlanta winning? I hope they are and win the series, Knicks in 4 if they do


Last I checked the Hawks were up by like 18.

Edit: And it looks like they choked that huge lead. 61-66 Atlanta lead late in the third.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Ether said:


> *Is anyone on the planet watching Indiana/Atlanta right now? *If so, is Atlanta winning? I hope they are and win the series, Knicks in 4 if they do


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Pacers only down by 5 now, hope they win and jsut end that series ASAP

The Atlanta Hawks are selling NBA playoff tickets for $16 on Living Social. Not sure which is the bigger shock: the fact that they're putting on this deal at all or that they value the full price at $32.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Brooklyn will take this one unfortunately. We'll close the series back in Chi-Town though.

Robinson has played well tonight. Some good assists, shooting well, not a lot of turnovers. Just kept his head well. No Kirk obviously hurt. Missed his defence.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Posterizer said:


> Pacers only down by 5 now, hope they win and jsut end that series ASAP
> 
> The Atlanta Hawks are selling NBA playoff tickets for $16 on Living Social. Not sure which is the bigger shock: the fact that they're putting on this deal at all or that they value the full price at $32.


$16 :lmao, what a sad franchise. Go to Seattle already


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



El Conquistador said:


> Nazr > TAJ this series.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where you juxtaposed this from, you moron.


You alright son? Nothing personal, just saying, there's no point in him playing tonight when they're already up 3-1 in the series.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



El Conquistador said:


> Don't know where you juxtaposed this from, you moron.


Reported.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Brooklyn lives to die another day. 8*D


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

fpalm

Indy is really pissing me off with this shit


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Rockets live and die by the three too much.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Someone really has to become the playmaker for the Thunder or else they'll be in trouble in the later rounds. 4 assists on 14 baskets isn't going to cut it and neither is iso-Durant.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Yeah I don't see them getting out the West with their style of play without Westbrook.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Notorious said:


> Rockets live and die by the three too much.


If they get Howard they wont anymore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

yeah instead they'll live or die by his free throws and by live or die I mean just die.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ether said:


> Is anyone on the planet watching Indiana/Atlanta right now? If so, is Atlanta winning? I hope they are and win the series, Knicks in 4 if they do


I legit forgot that they were even in the playoffs yesterday 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



DubC said:


> If they Howard they wont anymore.


Those Orlando Magic teams Dwight was on say otherwise.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I find it hilarious how many people just underrate the Hawks because of Atlanta and it's literally because they're in Atlanta and their fanbase that they're underrated. Knicks have about 1% chance of sweeping the Hawks if they play them in the next round and I'm completely serious about that. Atlanta is healthy and aren't just going to roll over because their fans always do, just like they don't every year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Atlanta isn't really healthy. Their missing Lou Williams and Zaza Pachulia.

But people had good reason to underrate the Hawks coming into the series, the Hawks looked awful during the last couple weeks of the regular season.

Me personally, I'm pretty sure I picked the Pacers to win in 6.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Knicks in 5

And what Notorious said, although I wouldn't be missing Lou much honestly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Notorious said:


> Atlanta isn't really healthy. Their missing Lou Williams and Zaza Pachulia.
> 
> But people had good reason to underrate the Hawks coming into the series, the Hawks looked awful during the last couple weeks of the regular season.
> 
> Me personally, I'm pretty sure I picked the Pacers to win in 6.


Lou went down pretty early in the season iirc and they've had plenty of time to adjust and they have done so. And yeah Zaza is out, but that still doesn't hurt them too much. What I meant by healthy is relatively their stars are in check and most of the players they have out there don't seem to be hurting and playing through various injuries.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

@Ether: Lou was their 6th man and played a big part on the team.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

He's also a chucker and below average defender. He shot 42% this year (an improvement), but he only played 39 games. Last two years, he shot just under 41% both seasons, that's shocking.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

J Lin did absolutely nothing this series


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Ether said:


> He's also a chucker and below average defender. He shot 42% this year (an improvement), but he only played 39 games. Last two years, he shot just under 41% both seasons, that's shocking.


Idk man would you rather have Lou Williams or the likes of John Jenkins/Dahntay Jones playing?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Chandler Parsons having an amazing game


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Damn Reggie Jackson is a baller. I remember hearing the Celtics wanted to draft him. we could use him in this series vs the Knicks, especially since Rondo is hurt. He could turn into a very poor mans harden.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Another thriller in Houston


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Why the hell does Durant only have 15 shots? Carmelo would have had like 35 shot already.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



StarzNBarz said:


> Damn Reggie Jackson is a baller. I remember hearing the Celtics wanted to draft him. we could use him in this series vs the Knicks, especially since Rondo is hurt. He could turn into a very poor mans harden.


Yeah Danny Ainge promised Reggie Jackson that he would draft him but the Thunder selected him before the Celtics pick, so he ended up going with JaJuan Johnson who's already out of the fucking league.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Stall_19 said:


> Why the hell does Durant only have 15 shots? Carmelo would have had like 35 shot already.


His team mates not giving him the ball enough, he still has 38 points though wow


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Harden with DAT air ball

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

IBAKA LOL

Houston lives


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ibaka blows the easy put back

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

:lmao Ibaka fainted.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Asik and Parsons were huge


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Asik, Parsons and Garcia won this for us. Especially the latter. If Durant gets that shot off, that shit was going in. And big ups to Lolbaka for blowing a easy putback and falling out like he just got saved.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Delfino YAMMING on Durant





















Sniper was in the building


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

How da fuck did Durant miss that easy ass putback??? :no:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

That was Ibaka not Durant that blew the gimme.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

DELFINO THE ITALIAN GOD


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I shoot layups like that too Ibaka, don't feel bad. Can't figure out the angles and geometry and shit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



El Barto said:


> Sniper was in the building


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Lol Asik what a bossss


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

:lmao I love how the Nuggets keep playing too and they get another travel and then the player blames it on the fact that Melo is just chilling there.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I would love it if the Warriors finish off the series tonight so I can confidently gloat about them making it to the second round. Hopefully Clippers get their shit back on track and take care of Memphis too.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Notorious said:


> Idk man would you rather have Lou Williams or the likes of John Jenkins/Dahntay Jones playing?


They're not getting burn though, if Lou played he'd more than likely hurt than help the team. And lmao at this comment on the Melo vid

ChrisssEZ 6 days ago
***** rather play dead than defense haha
Reply · 2 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Nuggets & Memphis win tonight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Nuggets and Clippers imo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Hoping for the Grizzlies to win tonight and then close the series out back in Memphis.

Also hoping that the Nuggets get the win so the Warriors can close it out at the ROARACLE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

^Yup. Always love when a team can close out a series on their home court


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Just like Chicago is going to do on Thursdat :noah


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Am :mark: for MCGEE starting.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

:mcgee2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Hope Javale's asthma is under control if he's starting.

At the moment I'm expecting to no longer care about the playoffs come Thursday.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

DAT BLOCK BY FARIED :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Anyone else have an irrational hatred for Jarrett Jack?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

wow this games getting out of hand.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



The Lady Killer said:


> Anyone else have an irrational hatred for Jarrett Jack?


ME!!!

Although I wouldn't call mine irrational. I don't like him because he's always starting fights over the littlest things. And most of the time it's against bigger guys. Short man syndrome, I think :lelbron


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

So, why don't you hate Rondo, then?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWF said:


> So, why don't you hate Rondo, then?


Because I don't.

Rondo has short man syndrome too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

So, you DO have irrational hate for Jack, then. If you say that you hate Jack because he has Napoleon Complex, then say you don't hate Rondo even though he has the same thing, your hate for Jack is indeed irrational.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

MCGEE and his goaltends :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I suppose so. :cliff1


McGee's goaltend was :lol


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

:lmao remember that crazy stalker that used to go to Denver games? She just used to walk on the court :lol!

Every time I watch the Nuggets at home I get reminded of that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

What happens if you run on the court during an NBA game?

I'm pretty sure you get a ticket, but do they like ban you from NBA games?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Denver are done come Game 6.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

The irony of me and Magic arguing over the Nuggets & Lakers potential playoff matchup earlier in this thread and then both of them are 1st round exits.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I've been a long time Denver fan (14 years) even stuck through the Nikoloz and LaFrentz days or pre-Carmelo years...but I'm not liking our chances of winning the next two games. That Curry-Thompson combo is lethal and we clearly miss Gallo.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

You can't really be fair to say injuries to Gallo are the reason the Nuggets are suffering in this series either, because you guys have people to fill his size and replace his shot. Warriors on the other hand had to go small in order to replace Lee. I honestly believe if the Warriors had 2 less turnovers and Curry had a better start to the game, that this series would be done. We'll see what happens come game 6.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Really enjoying this physical game between Clips/Grizz


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

MEMPHIS.


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Season over fuck the Clippers screwed up big time, oh well at least Dortmund are in the champions league final so life ain't that bad after all.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Clips top 3 scorers entering the 4th:

CP3 - 33
Crawford - 9
Butler - 5

That's a pretty big drop off from one to two.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

:lmao the fucking ball got stuck flat on the heel of the rim!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Clippers are triple teaming Z-Bo every time he touches the ball FFS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

And he's still fucking scoring :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Prince found the fountain of youth this game


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Randolph with an easy 25/11

He could have scored more too, he was shitting on them in single coverage but was just missing jumpers.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Memphis coach don't give a fuck. Randolph dominates the entire 4th quarter and Hollins takes him out with little over 2 mins left.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Great boxing out


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Fuck this done with the series we lose 4-2 crap who cares about NBA it sucks, Dortmund are in the champions League final and that is all I care about right now.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Three straight losses for the Clips and now only 1 game from elimination after being up 2-0.(N)


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



BVB4life said:


> Fuck this done with the series we lose 4-2 crap who cares about NBA it sucks, Dortmund are in the champions League final and that is all I care about right now.


ositivity


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

No way Memphis loses at home, Grizzlies by double digits.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Finally the Grizz are playing like the team I predicted to win this thing. I've never been a believer in the Clips. Gasol and Z-Bo killing them boys inside. The misery ends in Memphis.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

:lmao look at what socks Jordan Crawford wore to practice



Spoiler: Jordan Crawford's Socks


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Can't wait for Knicks game tonight :cheer

ps. what's the news with JR, will he play tonight?


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Vinny Del ***** is gonna get fired


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Alive...for now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I see GSW taking this one out in home court, can;t wait for Bulls today season on the line!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Yeah, I don't feel confident in Denver winning at the Oracle. But if it does come back to Denver I can feel a little confident.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Is George Karl gonna stay after another 1st round loss


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I could see CP3 leaving the Clippers in the offseason if they're a 1st round exit. He's played his ass off with pretty much no significant help.

I wonder if the Hawks can land CP3 & Dwight in the offseason. It's Dwight's hometown and his BFF plays there. I'm sure CP3 would rather play with Dwight/Horford/Smoov than Blake, DeAndre and Crawford.

CP3/Harris
Jenkins/Lou-Will
Smith/Korver
Horford/Ivan
Dwight/Zaza

Yeah I know there's probably a 0.5% chance that the Hawks can pull this off but it's always fun to speculate.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I too want to see CP3 go to a top team Hawks I can't see happening, I want to see him deep in the playoffs, he's got that competitiveness fire I love.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sadly, CP3 probably won't leave the Clippers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

The next LeBron in terms of carrying the team, but will always fall short in the playoffs. Even though Clippers isn't as bad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Tyler Durden said:


> I see GSW taking this one out in home court, can;t wait for Bulls today season on the line!


Game is tomorrow. If Hinrich isn't playing, I'm going to be very worried.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

can everyone and their mothers stop talking about DeAndre Jordan as if he's relevant in any way. The guy seems like a huge bust(contract bust as I'm pretty sure he was drafted that high, actually it might have been the second round). He's nothing. Literally. Just an athletic big that can board.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

^ I agree. Aside from the occassional highlight reel play, I never found DeAndre to be much of an asset. Might get attacked for this, but sometimes I view Blake Griffin in much of the same vein - obviously he's much better than Jordan, but I think he's a tad overrated.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

CP3 has a lot of help what are you guys talking about


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



The Lady Killer said:


> ^ I agree. Aside from the occassional highlight reel play, I never found DeAndre to be much of an asset. Might get attacked for this, but sometimes I view Blake Griffin in much of the same vein - obviously he's much better than Jordan, but I think he's a tad overrated.


Wasnt he a 20 and 10 guy last year, I actually think Griffin is alittle underrated. 

Shame Clippers might get knocked out, Paul seems like one of those future hall of famers that might possibly never get a ring but its still early for him I think.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

His stats might be great, but I think a big part of it is the fact that he's running alongside CP3. Kinda like the Amare/Nash complex. Take Nash out of the equation (and throw in some injuries), and Amare was a shell of his former self. Not saying that Blake would suck without CP3, and at this point I'm kinda just rambling for the sake of argument, but yeah. Just feel Blake can be hit or miss at times.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

If the Pacers lose tonight I'm gonna be on suicide watch til Game 6 ...

Just wanted to share. :lol

The Clippers & Warriors are doing the opposite of what I thought they were gonna do, I really thought the Clipps & Nuggs were write ins.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



The Lady Killer said:


> His stats might be great, but I think a big part of it is the fact that he's running alongside CP3. Kinda like the Amare/Nash complex. Take Nash out of the equation (and throw in some injuries), and Amare was a shell of his former self. Not saying that Blake would suck without CP3, and at this point I'm kinda just rambling for the sake of argument, but yeah. Just feel Blake can be hit or miss at times.


No doubt Paul makes him much better, he did the same for West back in the NO days. Once Griffin develops a consistent jumper I'll think he'll be at his peak. He is left open a ton from the games ive seen.

I honestly cant believe the Pacers have lost the last 2, maybe I just never respected the Hawks lol. I still.cant imagine Atlanta winning the series though. And hopefully C's get destroyed today I know being down 0-3 is basically impossible but there still the Knicks and if Melo continues to play like he does they can easily lose.

the difference between Melo and Lebron amazing, just watching game 4 I was thinking ppl really chanted MVO for him. Talk about next Jordan and stuff, Melo is def the next Kobe except Kobe was still a better passer and defender :kobe


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

I heard Hinrich might not play tomorrow any truth to this???

Oh yeah and Clippers how do you like Vinny now. If they had a better coach maybe the series would have gone alittle differently. He was a horrible coach in Chicago, that boston series back in 09 was just horrible coaching decisions one after another


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Soupman Prime said:


> No doubt Paul makes him much better, he did the same for West back in the NO days. Once Griffin develops a consistent jumper I'll think he'll be at his peak. He is left open a ton from the games ive seen.


Yeah I think the jumper is the glaring absence in his game. Good point.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Blake is also a terrible defender and is a mediocre shot blocker.

Pretty much all he does well is dunk, rebound and pass.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

And I'm loving what I'm seeing from the Grizzlies.

This is the type of basketball I wanted to see. This is the same type of basketball we saw from them during their 2011 playoff run. Playing amazing defense and on offense, their bigs primarily dominating in the paint and them playing an inside-out game. I think they will beat OKC without Durant especially with the style of offense the Thunder are playing without Westbrook. Spurs-Grizzlies could be a great matchup if it ends up the WCF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*



Notorious said:


> I could see CP3 leaving the Clippers in the offseason if they're a 1st round exit. He's played his ass off with pretty much no significant help.
> 
> I wonder if the Hawks can land CP3 & Dwight in the offseason. It's Dwight's hometown and his BFF plays there. I'm sure CP3 would rather play with Dwight/Horford/Smoov than Blake, DeAndre and Crawford.
> 
> ...


HIGHLY doubt ATL could swing 3 max contracts while also paying Horford $12 million and Lou over $6 million.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Ehh, I don't think Smith will get a max contract nor do I think he deserves a max contract. Anyone who gives Smith a max contract is overpaying him.

I'm pretty sure Atlanta can have both CP3 & Dwight on max contracts with Horford & Smith on $12M deals and Lou on a $6M deal seeing as Brooklyn has Joe Johnson & Deron on max contracts, Lopez on $13.6 million, Humphries on $12M and Wallace on $10M.

Atlanta would certainly have to be paying the luxury tax in order for that to work though. And it wouldn't be a bad move for them to risk going into the luxury tax in order to field what would be the best team they've had in decades. Oh well, not like this has any chance in happening.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Atlanta won't pay the luxury taxes though. 

They'll deal Smith. And possibly Horford. 

Wouldn't surprise me if they did sign and trades. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I think GSW wins even if it goes 7, Denver struggled hard to hold a 17 pt lead with 10 minutes left yesterday, the game should have never been in contention with 3 minutes left, and yet it was a 5 pt game, often looking to get to a single possession.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

CP3 come to the Pistons and bring them back to glory! 

:side:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

This thread title confused me quite a bit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

WE'RE A BUNCH OF HITMEN


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Predictions for the night:

Pacers beat Atlanta
Knicks & Thunder close it out


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Que sera, sera.

I just want the Celtics to play two halves of basketball. If the inevitable horrible quarter can yield close to 20-points, then who knows.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

5 games in, Doc Rivers still hasn't realized that the Celtics have played their worst basketball this series when the offense was ran through Paul Pierce and the offense was at it's best when it was ran through Jeff Green.

I'm sick of this fucking moron.


And I feel so bad for Avery Bradley. Because of Doc Rivers and Danny Ainge's stupidity and laziness to go out and sign an actual point guard once Rondo tore his ACL, they decided it would be smart to play Avery at point guard even though it was a known fact that he was awful playing PG and was better suited playing his natural position of shooting guard.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Carmelo is averaging 28 shots per game. :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> 5 games in, Doc Rivers still hasn't realized that the Celtics have played their worst basketball this series when the offense was ran through Paul Pierce and the offense was at it's best when it was ran through Jeff Green.
> 
> I'm sick of this fucking moron.
> 
> ...


They haven't been that much more successful running through Green. He's been shooting easier than Pierce but Pierce knows how to involve the other teammates and both have handled the ball badly in general in terms of turnovers. There also isn't any capable point guard out there to get which is why they settled for Williams and Crawford.

Pierce going 0 for 6 :sad:



Red Viper said:


> Carmelo is averaging 28 shots per game. :lmao


Sounds about right haha


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Pierce's problem is that he takes harder shots than he needs to. Pass up an easy shot to take a contested fadeaway jumper. He's not in his prime anymore, shit doesn't work.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yea some of the shots he takes makes one to throw my phone his mid range game isn't what it used to be


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Timeout my ass.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Pierce & KG starting to pick it up.

Oh well, it's nice enjoying this team play well in the 1st half. Too bad they'll have another 2nd half meltdown for the 5th game in a row.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Once again the Hawks are the staple of NBA tv as they are too boring to have play on one of the major networks.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I've seen this before. A good first half in NY, then Doc reads a bedtime story and the Celtics fall asleep in the second half.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> I've seen this before. A good first half in NY, then Doc reads a bedtime story and the Celtics fall asleep in the second half.


Yep don't think this is going to be any different, hopefully I'm wrong


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Turnover. Turnover. Turnover. Turnover. Indiscipline. Turnover.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The fact that Raymond Felton has been the best player for both teams in this series says enough about how bad the Celtics are.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Now Pierce deciding to show up.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Melo hasn't really heated up this game. Hoping it stays that way


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

JR & Melo combined for 6-21 (JR 0-6), god damnit


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

*JR and Melo have never really met a shot they didn't like, it was like that in Denver. 

Those two are backbone for the Knicks O which is good...and bad when they are off.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

This is embarrassing. Melo has to show up in the 4th quarter. This is unexceptionable.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

This game got me like


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

JR doing step backs after 5 seconds
Terry being good

Is this a game from 2011?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

JR and Melo playing like the NBA stars in Space Jam after they lost their talent to the aliens.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Good stuff for Boston. If they can keep JR from getting off there will be a game 6


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Hero ball from Melo and J.R. is killing the Knicks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

JR Smith dead cold right now


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Thank fuck for JET!

ONE MORE QUARTER COME ON C'S!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The third quarter wasn't a disaster? Could it be?

Hope is a dangerous thing. Hope can drive a man insane.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

David West finally getting it going.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

*It's crazy to how much Lance Stephenson has matured since that whole "thorwing his girl down the stairs" thing.*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

That's great


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Finding myself cheering for Boston!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

FUTURE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

^I don't recall Shump doing anything on that play


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Still too much time left for me to start getting real excited although...


JEFF FUCKING GREEN WITH THE HAMMER!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

It's still early but damn I can't help it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Don't fuck up now....


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

It's pretty sad that this is the Knicks biggest game since about 1999, god damn it Shump missing that FT.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

This is where Rondo would have come up big


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

"Offensive Foul"

lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

lead gonna be under 10 here soon.. c's havent scored since Green dunked.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The worst fucking time for a scoring drought.

This team never does shit the easy way.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

lolJR


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Has any team ever forced a game 7 after being 0-3 down?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

3 did


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Green with back to back threes. Wow. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

GREEN


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

OMGFUTURE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

yea shumperts alot better than green...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

THANK JESUS FOR JEFF GREEN.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> yea shumperts alot better than green...


Find me a quote where someone said, or implied that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Jeff Green hitting 3s like it's nothing.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

solid promo from terry


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Lol solid speech by Terry


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

JR!!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

fuck...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Welp

He sure has come a long way, in his T Wolves days he wold have either bricked it or passed it


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

BIG TICKET.

:kg2


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Welp

Can't do anything but tip my cap to Boston here, see you game six









Please close it out there, either that or the Hawks win the series. If the Knicks win in 7, the Pacers are gonna come and just abuse us physically. If the Knicks win in 7 and the Hawks win, who cares.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Knicks sorry asses. If they somehow make it to the ECF, they getting swept by Miami.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Knicks gonna fucking choke.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Pacers up 13. Thank god. Going back and forth with Atlanta is the most frustrating thing imaginable as a fan.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The fuck are Crawford and Fab doing?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Cookie Monster said:


> Knicks gonna fucking choke.


Nah, but I could see it going to 7. If the Knicks choke, NY will have blown a 3-0 lead in Baseball & Basketball to Boston 9 years apart, I think I'd move to Miami or something if that actually happened.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Scuffle!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> The fuck are Crawford and Fab doing?


Fab didn't do anything. Crawford was talking shit to Carmelo and then Felton jumped in and tried to go at Crawford.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

lmao at Doc shitting on Fab Melo, what a loser.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

This is what Crawford said:

"How's that funeral working out bitch?!"

Never mind he's a legend :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

And again, lmao at dumbass Crawford. The series flipped sides when JR elbowed Terry (got him playing well again) and Kenyon talking shit, and now this dumbass Crawford is giving Melo more motivation. Good job, Knicks in 6


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> This is what Crawford said:
> 
> "How's that funeral working out bitch?!"
> 
> Never mind he's a legend :lmao


Fucking epic :lmao :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Josh Smith has 5 fouls and a technical 4 minutes into the 3rd. L O fuckin L.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

OKC going to show the Knicks how to close out a series at home in 5.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yea cause everyone knows that Melo thrives off of trash talk. See: Honey Nutt Cherios incident.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Are you comparing Kevin Garnett, an all time trash talker and master in getting peoples heads, to Jordan Crawford? :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Melo with another terrible shooting game well him and everyone else this time. They can easily win game 6 but pressure is all on them. Wish I was in NY to hear how much he is getting killed now.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Nobody is killing Melo, it's JR. "Now JR" is trending on twitter, that's all you need to know.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Headliner said:


> OKC going to show the Knicks how to close out a series at home in 5.


Only if Ibaka has mastered the art of put backs at point blank range :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Melo must be outside Celtics bus right now


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> Nobody is killing Melo, it's JR. "Now JR" is trending on twitter, that's all you need to know.


JR is just the 6th man though, ppl were chanting MVP for Melo in NY so he has to show up. He has had back to back terrible shooting games. Some of the shots he was throwing up were terrible.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> JR is just the 6th man though, ppl were chanting MVP for Melo in NY so he has to show up. He has had back to back terrible shooting games. Some of the shots he was throwing up were terrible.


You sound shocked by this, have you watched alot of Knicks games this year? He has off games, everyone does. Of course, it's an awful time to be having them, but still. Sorry if anyone was expecting him to continue to be dropping 40/8 on 50% every night again :lmao.

And JR is more than just the sixth man. He's the only other player on the team he could create his own shot, our second best scorer and usually our second best option, etc.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

No fucking words. I love you JR, but stfu.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> He has off games, everyone does.


 :lelbron


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

This Pacers game is so boring


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Stall_19 said:


> :lelbron


Look at the Knicks series last year, outside of Game 1 he was off that entire series.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Can Houtson do a repeat.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> Look at the Knicks series last year, outside of Game 1 he was off that entire series.


Well that was last year and this is this year. I'm still in awe of what Lebron did this year. When was the last time a perimeter player scored 25+ points a game while shooting above 55%. It's freaking insane.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Tyler Durden said:


> This Pacers game is so boring


We're the new Spurs!

Seriously though, just win so I can rest in peace for a day. I really want a NY/IND series, I'll feel like I'm a kid again. :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Tyler Durden said:


> Melo must be outside Celtics bus right now







:StephenA


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Emerald Flow said:


> We're the new Spurs!
> 
> Seriously though, just win so I can rest in peace for a day. I really want a NY/IND series, I'll feel like I'm a kid again. :mark:


Actually it's also cause of the Hawks this game is so boring, just want Pacers to win.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Stall_19 said:


> Well that was last year and this is this year. I'm still in awe of what Lebron did this year. When was the last time a perimeter player scored 25+ points a game while shooting above 55%. It's freaking insane.


Lebron is on a whole other level, thing about him even with an off game he'll still play great D,pass and rebound. He makes his teammates that much better.

If Lebron shot as much as Melo he would easily win scoring title.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Stall_19 said:


> Well that was last year and this is this year. I'm still in awe of what Lebron did this year. When was the last time a perimeter player scored 25+ points a game while shooting above 55%. It's freaking insane.


http://espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=400459786

Everyone has off games, it doesn't matter who you are


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Way to bottle it Knicks. JR couldn't shoot at all! Oh well, just have to win in Boston!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Dragonballfan said:


> :StephenA


Lol I've never seen that before, why is the quality so shit


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=400459786
> 
> Everyone has off games, it doesn't matter who you are


Thats his off game? I imagine many would kill for a game like that hell if Melo had a game like that Knicks could have probably won.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> Thats his off game? I imagine many would kill for a game like that hell if Melo had a game like that Knicks could have probably won.


6-14?
4 Turnovers?

Yes, that's an "off game" for LeBron. Many would kill for the game Melo had tonight, does that mean he didn't have an off game either?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Tyler Durden said:


> Lol I've never seen that before, why is the quality so shit


Idk pretty sure there's a better angle gotta look around now :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Way to waste another great Ray/Shump performance :StephenA. We got bad JR tonight and Melo folded like origami again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> 6-14?
> 4 Turnovers?
> 
> Yes, that's an "off game" for LeBron. Many would kill for the game Melo had tonight, does that mean he didn't have an off game either?


Im sure bench players would. Scoring 16 points on 24 shots is terrible, thankfully he had 6 FTs. Thing about Brons off game and Melos is Lebron ends up doing more. How many possessions you think were ruined by shots by Melo out of nowhere.

Listening to Espn NY, fans sound pissed off. More pissed about JR talking snd the wearing of black. Is there any video of them wearing black?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

What kind of non bench player would "kill" for 19/8/6 on 6-14 and with 4 T/Os vs the Bucks? And how many possessions do you think were ruined by the terrible off ball movement by the Knicks, and Woodsons offensive system? Any Hawks fan (lol) or people who watched Hawk games saw the same shit with Joe Johnson. Zero off ball movement as soon as he got the ball, or he got the ball with 5 seconds left and was expected to make something happen. And when you consider JR's off game, they were feeding it to Melo more (even though it should have been Felton...again)


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Knicks are going to fucking lose this series. As a Knicks fan, I'm saying this now to take the sting off the embarassement. They will lose in TD garden and choke in game seven mark my fucking words.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Lol at OKC's crowd when Harden get's the ball :harden


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Punked Up said:


> The Knicks are going to fucking lose this series. As a Knicks fan, I'm saying this now to take the sting off the embarassement. They will lose in TD garden and choke in game seven mark my fucking words.


ositivity


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



> Marc Berman @NYPost_Berman
> JR on black: "We were going to a funeral but it looks like we got buried.


:lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

^lmao, have same faith in your team


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Tyler Durden said:


> Lol at OKC's crowd when Harden get's the ball :harden


I flipped over to that game for 10 seconds during a Pacers' commercial. Harden scores, crowd is upset. So funny.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Punked Up said:


> The Knicks are going to fucking lose this series. As a Knicks fan, I'm saying this now to take the sting off the embarassement. They will lose in TD garden and choke in game seven mark my fucking words.


They can easily win, theyve showed they can win in Boston and probably would have swept if JR wasnt suspended. Smith had an atrocious game shooting and I doubt he'll have another so I expect him to step up.

Knicks better hope they win, you imagine the pressure that'll be on Melo and crew if they went to a game 7.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

*LOL* Derek Fisher.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> :lmao


:HHH2


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:lmao Fisher just brightened my day


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> They can easily win, theyve showed they can win in Boston and probably would have swept if JR wasnt suspended. Smith had an atrocious game shooting and I doubt he'll have another so I expect him to step up.
> 
> Knicks better hope they win, you imagine the pressure that'll be on Melo and crew if they went to a game 7.


Well, after I've calmed down a little I have game 6 at 50-50 because with Melo taking so many shots you just can't depend on him. If it goes to seven I'll say the Knicks have a 60% chance of winning.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Dragonballfan said:


> :HHH2


What happened with Derek Fisher?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

LOL at this.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Damn Rockets played a great first half... Join the club from going down 0-3 to pulling 2 games back!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:lmao I'm just imagining what Fab said

"Hey yo with da headband! You tooked my name! I'm da reel Melo beetch!"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:lmao Can't even tell who got hit harder on that play


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> :lmao I'm just imagining what Fab said
> 
> "Hey yo with da headband! You tooked my name! I'm da reel Melo beetch!"


:lmao at "tooked my name", i bet that's how he says it too


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


>


Going to their own funeral


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'm pretty disgusted that Jason Kidd did that shit. I thought he would be above that.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Headliner said:


> I'm pretty disgusted that Jason Kidd did that shit. I thought he would be above that.


Are you forgetting the car crash at the start of the year? I wanted him off the team after that shit, thankfully he's redeemed himself and then some.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> Are you forgetting the car crash at the start of the year? I wanted him off the team after that shit, thankfully he's redeemed himself and then some.


Not forgetting. Just thinking about the fact that he's 40 years old so I'd like to assume he's above 20 year old immaturity.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Oklohoma is just based on star power, no system and this is proving it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'm guessing that was Westbrook girl they just showed?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

fouling asik cause they cant stop the 8th seed rockets...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Thunder coming on strong towards the end


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol okc can't even run plays

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Asik is becoming one of my favourite players. Hack-A-Sik is FUTILE.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Another upset in the making here.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yup.. good for the rockets. Looks like there could be 2 teams making history this playoffs


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The crowd just died


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I'm pretty disgusted that Jason Kidd did that shit. I thought he would be above that.


No kidding... When I first heard about the funeral stuff, I hoped Kidd stayed out of it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Give Kidd a break, you're never too old to have some fun. It's all in good, trash talk, competitive spirit. It's the playoffs for gods sake, let them talk trash. It makes it all the more fun and all the more competitive.

These playoff series are dragging on longer then I expected. I'm expecting a lot of game 7's now..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Mavericks did it ot Heat in 2011 didn't they


OKC/Houston
Celtics/Knicks 

Gonna be real interesting


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Canadian said:


> Give Kidd a break, you're never too old to have some fun. It's all in good, trash talk, competitive spirit. It's the playoffs for gods sake, let them talk trash. It makes it all the more fun and all the more competitive.
> 
> These playoff series are dragging on longer then I expected. I'm expecting a lot of game 7's now..


I don't mind trash talk but if you're gonna run your mouth, back the shit up.

The whole funeral shit was lame and un-original.



Anyway, Durant needs to get some more heat for how fucking passive he is. He is soft. He needs to demand the ball and take over the game like the superstar he is. It was pathetic in the 4th to see him just pass the ball off to Reggie Jackson or Kevin Martin and stand in the corner while they tried to score on isos.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Might have two series hit Game 7 for a shot at history.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Ok my apologies. I'm not a lip reader so i misinterpreted what Jordan Crawford said. This is probably a lot more accurate than what i thought he said earlier:

https://vine.co/v/bQq7zdjqpBw


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Does he have one on Dwight howard


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I don't know the guy who made it I just found that around the web. I'm sure if you searched for a Dwight one you can find it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Or I can just wait for itsreal85 :kobe3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

That Knicks funeral stuff is the lamest thing I've ever seen in bastketball. The fact that they lost is even more laughable. Not anymore laughable than the fact that they think they are a really good team when they are just a medicore to good team.

Ether throwing around all sorts of "Knicks in 4" comments. Ether buddy, Knicks couldn't sweep a D-League team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



> We're ending it Wednesday," Martin said.
> He even made it a point to tell teammates what to wear when the Knicks look to win this series in five, then get ready for the winner of Indiana-Atlanta. "Wear black," he said. "Funeral colors."


What a clown


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I think you guys are being too judgmental about the occurrence but oh well.

Wow apart from the two sweeps, all the 6 remaining series are at 3-2. I did not see that coming.

Expecting Brooklyn to work their asses off and force a game 7. Curry to go HAM @ ROARCLE and to finish this series off.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Joel said:


> That Knicks funeral stuff is the lamest thing I've ever seen in bastketball. The fact that they lost is even more laughable. Not anymore laughable than the fact that they think they are a really good team when they are just a medicore to good team.
> 
> Ether throwing around all sorts of "Knicks in 4" comments. Ether buddy, Knicks couldn't sweep a D-League team.


It's been done too much, I don't know who the first sports team to do the all black thing was, but it was probably pretty cool then & for the few times after that. But it's played out, just like players that guarantee a victory. Yeah, when Namath did it that was awesome. In 2013, not so much.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Joel said:


> That Knicks funeral stuff is the lamest thing I've ever seen in bastketball. The fact that they lost is even more laughable. Not anymore laughable than the fact that they think they are a really good team when they are just a medicore to good team.
> 
> Ether throwing around all sorts of "Knicks in 4" comments. Ether buddy, Knicks couldn't sweep a D-League team.


:jay2, so because we lose two games in a row, we're all of a sudden "mediocre" again. What's next, you'll be comparing Melo/Chandler to Starbury/Curry? :lmao, it would have Knicks in 4 if again, JR played.

You talk about the Knicks being the Bulls bitch based off some games two decades ago, look at the Bulls and Miami. And before you bring up "we ended their streak", what happened in 2011 when you guys shit on them the regular season? Knicks in 4 vs Chicago










Speaking of JR, there's pics of him floating around from Tuesday hitting three nightclubs and partying with Banks/Juelz/Others. Fantastic, only Dennis Rodman could pull that off and still be productive.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



> And what Crawford said is horrible, sure, but as someone who lived through Jordan Crawford on the Wizards, it's great because this is the QUINTESSENTIAL Jordan Crawford story. If he was going to be relevant in these NBA Playoffs, this was always how it was meant to happen.
> 
> Jordan Crawford is not very good at actual basketball, but he is a volcano of irrational confidence and neverending trash talk and questionable judgment. We are not expert lip readers, but the internet's interpretation of what Crawford said postgame makes sense because yeah, of course Jordan Crawford would be the one to bring up Carmelo's wife.


Jordan Crawford lost. I'd be shocked if Melo doesn't fuck around and drop 40 on 50% on Friday

Oh yeah, and lol at the double standards in the NBA. Melo missed 2 huge clutch FTs on game 4 which would have won us the game, nobody has mentioned that. Not my friends, not ESPN from what I've seen, not the media, nobody. If LeBron did that, good god.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



> Damian Lillard has heard the criticism of his defense and took time during Wednesday’s Rookie of the Year presentation to answer his critics.
> 
> “When people say stuff about my defense, it bothers me,’’ Lillard said. “And I’m aware of it. It drives me. It lights a fire under me.’’
> 
> ...


:mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yeah it would've been Knicks in 4 if JR played, because JR was dominant in game 5. He's clearly what the Knicks were missing. And I'd be willing to bet against Melo dropping 40 on 50+% shooting. Considering Melo is averaging below 30 PPG on the series while averaging over 27 shots and shooting below 40%.

As far as Knicks-Bulls go, healthy Bulls are quite easily better than healthy Knicks. Better starters, better bench, better defensively, better coaching. Really the only advantage the Knicks would have is offense and there's a bigger gap between the two defensively than there is offensively.

2011-12 Bulls (aka w/Rose) offensive rating - 108.2
2012-13 Knicks offensive rating - 111.8

2011-12 Bulls (aka w/Rose) defensive rating - 98.9
2012-13 Knicks defensive rating - 106.9


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Was JR seen partying before game 1? 2? 3? I don't think so, and I'm obviously joking about this Knicks in 4 shit, although I do think they'd sweep Atlanta.

http://instagram.com/p/Y0QM3-xjT5/ 

lala
Try again. You on the bench for a reason.

:lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

^ I don't get that, who/what is that referring to?

& Lillard should be an even bigger beast next season.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Jordan Crawford

Thunder are too fun in 2k without Westbrook, might run some Heat games with just Wade/Bosh. Kevin Martin in this game>


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> :jay2, so because we lose two games in a row, we're all of a sudden "mediocre" again. What's next, you'll be comparing Melo/Chandler to Starbury/Curry? :lmao, it would have Knicks in 4 if again, JR played.
> 
> You talk about the Knicks being the Bulls bitch based off some games two decades ago, look at the Bulls and Miami. And before you bring up "we ended their streak", what happened in 2011 when you guys shit on them the regular season? Knicks in 4 vs Chicago
> 
> ...


I called you nothing special when you were getting excited about being 3-0 up against an old and injured Celtics. I haven't just brought that up.

And no, I wouldn't say that about Chandler as I respect him. He's actually a top player. The less said about Carmelo Anthony the better.

It would have been Boston winning if Rondo and Sullinger were there.

In the last 8 games, we've beaten you in 7 of them. That's why I call you the Bulls bitch. Yeah, Miami beat us back in 2011 pretty hard. Since then we've played each other 8 times and it's been 4 a piece.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Pretty crazy Paul Allen almost got two ROYs in Lillard and Russell Wilson.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Joel said:


> I called you nothing special when you were getting excited about being 3-0 up against an old and injured Celtics. I haven't just brought that up.
> 
> And no, I wouldn't say that about Chandler as I respect him. He's actually a top player. The less said about Carmelo Anthony the better.
> 
> ...


Old and injured Celtics, why are we acting like:
-STAT isn't out
-Pablo isn't banged up
-We're the oldest team in the NBA
-Chandler isn't banged up

And you've beaten us 7 out of 8 games in the regular season, okay. I bet if I brought up the Knicks regular season record right now, you'd find a way to dispute it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> Old and injured Celtics, why are we acting like:
> -STAT isn't out
> -Pablo isn't banged up
> -We're the oldest team in the NBA
> ...


Fair enough on those points. But them missing Rondo will always trump what you are missing, unless you were missing Carmelo Chucker Anthony. That you can't dispute.

Well if you want to speak about Play Off records, maybe you shouldn't have taken a 7 year gap from making it there. Or maybe, just maybe you could have at least got passed the first round in the last two years. Then maybe we could have discussed a recent Bulls/Knicks Play Off record.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Oh yeah, because the Bulls had such great post MJ/pre-Rose playoff success.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Not claiming that. Just saying had you made the Playoffs in recent times, then maybe I wouldn't have to bring up recent regular season statistics.

Onto other things like tonight. If there is no Hinrich then Game 7 is likely. And if it's back in Brooklyn... Xile better give me an avatar option as I did for him (NATE or WARRIOR NOAH).


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The point was, you guys were nearly just as bad as we were in terms of the playoffs. From 99-08, you only had two wins in the playoffs and made it once.

Anyway: Brooklyn
Golden State


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Bulls had more playoff success in the post MJ/pre-Rose era than the Knicks have had in the Melo era.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

We already have more wins in the playoffs than they did...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

No you don't.

The Knicks in the Melo era have a playoff record of 4-10 and likely one trip past the 1st round; the Bulls in the post MJ/pre-Rose era had a playoff record of 10-12 with one trip past the 1st round.

And for the record, the Bulls only made the playoffs 3 times in the post MJ/pre-Rose era (2005-07), just like the Knicks have made the playoffs three times in the Melo era.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

You're 100% right

I'll take my L, but even so. It took them 8 years to get past the first round during that time, the Melo era has only been going on for 2 1/2 years now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

In other news, I know most of you probably won't care but the NBA has announced that the Summer League will now have a single elimination playoffs a the end to crown a Summer League winner every year.

As someone who watches the SL every year, I actually like this idea. Gives a little bit more meaning to the games instead of just random exhibition games.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yawn. I just look at the stats to see who can potentially make an impact in the NBA (Lillard)


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

KG fucked Carmelo's wife.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

So the T'Wolves have finally fired David Kahn as their GM. Ehh, I think it's a little too late. The damage has been done. They should've fired him immediately after the clusterfuck that was the 2009 draft.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> So the T'Wolves have finally fired David Kahn as their GM. Ehh, I think it's a little too late. The damage has been done. They should've fired him immediately after the clusterfuck that was the 2009 draft.


With that shitty team they need to fire more than just the GM


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Denver Nuggets ‏@denvernuggets 31m
#Nuggets coach George Karl: "I'm going to go on record -- this is one of the softest playoff series I've ever played in."

Cry some more when you lose tonight George


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

CURRY


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #Dwightmare*

Warriors Nuggets needs to end soon. I want to see more Spurs!













El Barto said:


>


I saw that on another forum too. That's one of the worst flops of all time. Top 10 easily.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

That Parker gif is awesome.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I thought Ibaka was collapsing out of disbelief that he missed the shot. I don't think he was trying to sell a foul, was he?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Anyone think its more dangerous that the Spurs are going to be well rested heading into the next round?


The Lady Killer said:


> I thought Ibaka was collapsing out of disbelief that he missed the shot. I don't think he was trying to sell a foul, was he?


Its was out of disbelief


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



DubC said:


> Anyone think its more dangerous that the Spurs are going to be well rested heading into the next round?


Definitely. Manu can always use the rest, as can Duncan. Parker was playing through the first round injured as it is, so I can only see them being better with the extra days off.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Those three are such a dangerous trio. They're such smart, efficient players.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Can't wait for Bulls game, and that GSW crowd


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Luol Deng out of tonight's game with the flu.

So the Bulls will have no Hinrich and no Deng with Gibson, Nate & Noah playing hurt. Oh wow.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Everyone be injured or sick these playoffs except Heat players. Good lord look at these injures/sickness piling up.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Heat must be into some voodoo. That or they sold their souls for a repeat.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> Luol Deng out of tonight's game with the flu.
> 
> So the Bulls will have no Hinrich and no Deng with Gibson, Nate & Noah playing hurt. Oh wow.


Ae????? 

Fuck me :bron3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

This is just not fair anymore.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

It's kinda fucked up that the healthiest player on the Bulls team right now is Derrick Rose; the one guy who won't get on the court and play. I like this Bulls squad too. I like how they play ball. I like how they work as a team. I like how they play defense. I like how they fight it out even when undermanned.

But goddamn... their star player is a giant fucking pussy who won't get out there and play because he isn't feeling up to it, even though he is perfectly healthy. On the one hand, I don't want to root for a guy like that. On the other hand, I want to root for the rest of them and he needs to get his giant fucking pussy ass out there on that court and fucking help his teammates.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:rose3


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> Luol Deng out of tonight's game with the flu.
> 
> So the Bulls will have no Hinrich and no Deng with Gibson, Nate & Noah playing hurt. Oh wow.


I'm still baffled at how NBA players can't get a simple flu shot. With how much money they make and all the resources at their disposal, it isn't difficult at all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Deng was apparently being tested for viral meningitis. Thankfully he doesn't have it.

But what the fuck? Why is everything bad happening to Bulls? God must seriously hate Chicago.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yea God is telling Rose not to come back


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Entertaining first quarter in Chicago.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

NATE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Why the fuck is Terrance from 106 and Park interviewing Dr.J? (That commercial)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



kobra860 said:


> I'm still baffled at how NBA players can't get a simple flu shot. With how much money they make and all the resources at their disposal, it isn't difficult at all.


A flu shot doesn't make it impossible for you to not get the flu.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



kobra860 said:


> I'm still baffled at how NBA players can't get a simple flu shot. With how much money they make and all the resources at their disposal, it isn't difficult at all.


urine idiot


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I love this Bulls team.

Minus Rose.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'm tired of all this bitching about Derrick Rose.

Do you have the magical ability to insert yourself inside his body, step on the practice court and see how he feels? He tore his fucking ACL, even if he has recovered, it's still raw and vulnerable. Take this from an athlete who has had minor injuries such as a sprained thumb and a rolled ankle. Even after recovery, there are side effects. I'm sure if he felt great enough to make sure that when he steps on the court, he can give us his all and not disappoint, then he would. Stop being a bunch of crybabies. If he doesn't come back, then he doesn't come back, then it's just not your year this year. He'll be back next season regardless so why the fuck does it even matter? If you guys were his fans, you'd support him until he feels confident enough to get back to his game. Thank god he isn't falling for the pressure to return and possibly tainting his play or possibly rediscovering any pain that might not fully be gone.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Canadian said:


> I'm tired of all this bitching about Derrick Rose.
> 
> Do you have the magical ability to insert yourself inside his body, step on the practice court and see how he feels? He tore his fucking ACL, even if he has recovered, it's still raw and vulnerable. Take this from an athlete who has had minor injuries such as a sprained thumb and a rolled ankle. Even after recovery, there are side effects. I'm sure if he felt great enough to make sure that when he steps on the court, he can give us his all and not disappoint, then he would. Stop being a bunch of crybabies. If he doesn't come back, then he doesn't come back, then it's just not your year this year. He'll be back next season regardless so why the fuck does it even matter? If you guys were his fans, you'd support him until he feels confident enough to get back to his game. Thank god he isn't falling for the pressure to return and possibly tainting his play or possibly rediscovering any pain that might not fully be gone.


Shut up, bandwagoner.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Some awful offence from the Bulls occurring late in ths 3rd quarter. It's like they are refusing to take the lead.



Canadian said:


> I'm tired of all this bitching about Derrick Rose.
> 
> *Do you have the magical ability to insert yourself inside his body, step on the practice court and see how he feels?* He tore his fucking ACL, even if he has recovered, it's still raw and vulnerable. Take this from an athlete who has had minor injuries such as a sprained thumb and a rolled ankle. Even after recovery, there are side effects. I'm sure if he felt great enough to make sure that when he steps on the court, he can give us his all and not disappoint, then he would. Stop being a bunch of crybabies. If he doesn't come back, then he doesn't come back, then it's just not your year this year. He'll be back next season regardless so why the fuck does it even matter? If you guys were his fans, you'd support him until he feels confident enough to get back to his game. Thank god he isn't falling for the pressure to return and possibly tainting his play or possibly rediscovering any pain that might not fully be gone.


I can 100% confirm that I do indeed have this ability. I inserted myself into his body last week to experience how he really felt. Physically, I felt 100%. I also felt the presence of his mind and really wanted to fuck myself as I felt like a gigantic pussy.

C'mon. It's nothing physical. It's mental. If he played one game, he would make one of his signature moves and then realise that he's fine.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Canadian said:


> I'm tired of all this bitching about Derrick Rose.
> 
> Do you have the magical ability to insert yourself inside his body, step on the practice court and see how he feels? He tore his fucking ACL, even if he has recovered, it's still raw and vulnerable. Take this from an athlete who has had minor injuries such as a sprained thumb and a rolled ankle. Even after recovery, there are side effects. I'm sure if he felt great enough to make sure that when he steps on the court, he can give us his all and not disappoint, then he would. Stop being a bunch of crybabies. If he doesn't come back, then he doesn't come back, then it's just not your year this year. He'll be back next season regardless so why the fuck does it even matter? If you guys were his fans, you'd support him until he feels confident enough to get back to his game. Thank god he isn't falling for the pressure to return and possibly tainting his play or possibly rediscovering any pain that might not fully be gone.


Except for the fact that he's been playing in full contact practice games since the start of they year. All his teammates saying he's looking great physically 

YES I know it isn't the same as the game, except he said himself that the reason he's not coming back is because h'es not MENTALLY ready, how you gonna be mentally ready if you don't come back.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Bulls got this, they have the Nets right where they want them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The fact that every single player, coach, etc. that's talked about Rose's injury and recovery is on Rose's side says enough for me.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Red Viper said:


> A flu shot doesn't make it impossible for you to not get the flu.


But the chances are slim when you do get the shot. You'd be surprised at how many of the players don't get flu shots.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> The fact that every single player, coach, etc. that's talked about Rose's injury and recovery is on Rose's side says enough for me.


No one in the game would ever come out and call him out on this though.

Sucks that had Hinrich and Deng been on the court, this series would be finished.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Geez Wallace.......


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Wallace


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Joel said:


> No one in the game would ever come out and call him out on this though.
> 
> Sucks that had Hinrich and Deng been on the court, this series would be finished.


Sure they would. History has shown us that if a player is doing something that other players and coaches don't like or agree with, more than likely someone will speak on it. Rose has been getting nothing but support. Really the only people I see bashing Rose are fans.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I feel this one slipping away...:bron3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

NATE just destroyed Humphries.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Cmon Bulls!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*










NATE.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Sick move by NATE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

David Lee is warming up?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



El Conquistador said:


> Shut up, bandwagoner.


Because you know, I haven't been supporting the Warriors, Clips and Raps for since time right?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Lee back? The fuck?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Tyler Durden said:


> David Lee is warming up?


I know, thought he was done for the playoffs. Amazing what the playoffs bring out of ppl :rose2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Wait what I don't have a usable stream yet 

Is he really!?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

They just said he's cleared but won't start.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

It's like we can't tie or take the lead for shit.

The ball should be going to Belinelli.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

There's no way David Lee is healthy, but he got cleared.

But I forgot apparently medically cleared = 100% when it comes to certain players :kobe


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> There's no way David Lee is healthy, but he got cleared.
> 
> But I forgot apparently medically cleared = 100% when it comes to certain players :kobe


:rose1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

It's fucking tense here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Pistons have hired Phil Jackson as an "advisor" to their coaching search. If they were smart they'd give Phil a legit front office job.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:lmao Andray Blatche shouldn't even be in the closing minutes of a playoff game, yet alone at the free throw line deciding the game.

Edit: Can't believe that bum hit them both. Of course once he leaves Washington he becomes a serviceable player.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Bulls handed an absolute lifeline..

and nothing.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

HAHA Noah cant win a tip against Williams! HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:bron3


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



#Mark said:


> :lmao Andray Blatche shouldn't even be in the closing minutes of a playoff game, yet alone at the free throw line deciding the game.
> 
> Edit: Can't believe that bum hit them both. Of course once he leaves Washington he becomes a serviceable player.


He was always a solid player but he quit on the Wizards when he saw that the team wasn't progressing at all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

We can win in Brooklyn if Hinrich and Deng are able to play.

Credit to Brooklyn for coming back to tie this series though.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I know that I'm late with this but why is Royce White of all people talking trash about the Thunder?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Cause he's an idiot.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

We're done. The team fought their heart out till the last breathe. I'd like to argue that this year's supporting cast was > than the supporting cast in the year 2010-11 season when Rose was the MVP. I'm one hundred percent serious about that. That team had a lot of specialists. This team has all around, solid role players.

Korver - 3 pt specialist
Brewer - defensive specialist whose opponents sagged off of
Asik - offensive liability, FT liability, couldn't catch the ball in his first year
CJ Watson - offensive specialist, but couldn't play a lick of defense
Bogans - what the hell was he anyways?

Compare that to this year and you'll find a better supporting cast. Nazr was better than a rookie Asik. Nate is better than Watson in 2010-2011, though version B of Watson in 2011-2012 is > this year's Nate. Bellinelli is leaps and bounds better than Korver ever has been. 

The only player that was better back then was Taj. I don't know if it's the contract or if I have a different perception of him, but I don't think he's capable of playing starter minutes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Personally I'd rather have Korver than Belinelli.

Neither are good defenders but you look at them offensively: Belinelli is an inefficient chucker while Korver is one of the best shooters in the NBA and is also efficient. But also Belinelli can create his own shot something Korver can't do.

Ehh, I guess you can say it depends on the style of play from the team.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

David Lee is back to save the Warriors!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

FARIED :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Marco is a 100% better than Korver. All day, all night, everyday, twice on Sunday.

I cannot emphasize that enough. 

And I'm with you, Flex. This is a better supporting class. Just imagine if we were 100% healthy with everyone, including our Princess. 

Damn shame injuries derailed our season.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> So the T'Wolves have finally fired David Kahn as their GM. Ehh, I think it's a little too late. The damage has been done. They should've fired him immediately after the clusterfuck that was the 2009 draft.


:clap



kobra860 said:


> I know that I'm late with this but why is Royce White of all people talking trash about the Thunder?





El Barto said:


> Cause he's an idiot.


^

and holy shit at Lee


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Uh oh....


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Canadian said:


> I'm tired of all this bitching about Derrick Rose.
> 
> Do you have the magical ability to insert yourself inside his body, step on the practice court and see how he feels?


no but MANY other athletes have gone through the same injury and never had this much in coming back.



> He tore his fucking ACL, even if he has recovered, it's still raw and vulnerable.


No it's not, it's as vulnerable and raw as any other healthy ACL out there as it's completely healed.



> Take this from an athlete who has had minor injuries such as a sprained thumb and a rolled ankle. Even after recovery, there are side effects.


You can't be serious. :lmao



> I'm sure if he felt great enough to make sure that when he steps on the court, he can give us his all and not disappoint, then he would. Stop being a bunch of crybabies. If he doesn't come back, then he doesn't come back, then it's just not your year this year. He'll be back next season regardless so why the fuck does it even matter? If you guys were his fans, you'd support him until he feels confident enough to get back to his game. Thank god he isn't falling for the pressure to return and possibly tainting his play or possibly rediscovering any pain that might not fully be gone.


It matters a lot when his team is out there fighting with half their bodies and he's sitting on the bench completely healthy unwilling to come back when the Bulls have absolutely needed him since March with all their bodies just going down.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



El Conquistador said:


> We're done. The team fought their heart out till the last breathe. I'd like to argue that this year's supporting cast was > than the supporting cast in the year 2010-11 season when Rose was the MVP. I'm one hundred percent serious about that. That team had a lot of specialists. This team has all around, solid role players.
> 
> Korver - 3 pt specialist
> Brewer - defensive specialist whose opponents sagged off of
> ...


Keith Bogans was a waste of space. I dislike him just as much as Chris "doo doo" Duhon when he was with the Bulls.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Bogut making his presence felt this game!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Durants shot on 2K is wet, have no idea why people say his release is bad, it's been money for me.

And Golden State got this


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Harlan is raring right now.

CURRY. NO DISTANCE TOO LONG. NO CHALLENGE TOO BIG.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Stephen Curry is a baaaaaaad boy


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Denver may do this.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The fuck is GS doing?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Can we add #MuscleMemory to the title?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Nuggets won't go down quietly.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

IGGY


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

All of these Warriors turnovers, Christ.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Iggy coming up clutch with these threes.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Warriors just might choke this game away.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:reggie


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

.....................................LOL


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Golden State threw the ball away again :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

This is embarrassing


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Spurs are going to ether the Warriors with all these rookie mistakes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

That ball wasn't out of bounds...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Wilson Chandler is such a fucking chucker, man. SMH


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Exactly, he's so selfish. Figures he'd be the one trying to play hero ball.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Game should be 90-90 right now, that ball wasn't out of bounds.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Iggy to jack another three.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Warriors got away with a 5 second violation


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Warriors survive. What a terrible final play from Denver.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Why did Miller hold the ball? Was he not aware they only had 7 seconds left or?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



#Mark said:


> Exactly, he's so selfish. Figures he'd be the one trying to play hero ball.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, I was under the impression initially that he's better than Gallinari, but he really isn't. Nuggets need to fire Kasl and hire a VAN GUNDY.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'm kind of mad the Warriors advanced now, bullshit out of bounds call and didn't call a 5 second violation, they didn't deserve to win that.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Mark Jackson: god, God, GOD!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> Warriors got away with a 5 second violation
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Gotta love nba refs.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Spurs are gonna murk GS. They'll be lucky to take a game.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I wish these two didn't play each other in the first round. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Spurs in 5.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Spurs in 5

Hopefully T-Mac gets PT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Iguodala's my favorite player in the league, and I like Denver quite a bit, but I can't help but give some love to Golden State. Curry's fantastic and I love seeing Bogut finally playing healthy and dominating. With that said, they will indeed be killed by San Antonio.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

BOGUT. what a beast. Nice to see him injury free.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Wilson Chandler had hold of the ball with Jarrett Jack and when Chandler had his foot out of bounds since he technically had possession he was out so they called it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Old vs. Young. Youth will rear it's ugly head in tough moments. Spurs in 5.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Warriors played a hell of a series.

I like both teams and am sad that one of them had to be a 1st round exit but that's how it goes I guess. I don't think the Warriors stand much of a chance against the Spurs. They're outmatched offensively, defensively, coaching wise and the Spurs will take full advantage of the rookie mistakes they commit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Red Viper said:


> no but MANY other athletes have gone through the same injury and never had this much in coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly dude, shut up. Like do you even play sports? I'm speaking from personal experience. You can't compare other player's bodies. Everyone is different in terms of recovery. You're mad for your own selfish reasons.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Are you saying you've torn your acl canadian? :hayden3


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Rush said:


> Are you saying you've torn your acl canadian? :hayden3


No. I clearly stated that even from minor injuries, your body is effected for a longer duration of time and it is easy to not necessarily have the injury reoccur but to have pain expressed from where you've suffered the injury. If something like that has bothered me for such a long duration of time throughout my own career, I can only imagine how something as bad as a torn ACL can affect one person.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

BOGUT. CURRY. WARRIORS. :mark:

My voice is gone from screaming at them during that horrible, embarrassing 4th quarter choke/breakdown. Warriors are so bad when they get a significant lead. But WARRIORS, anyway.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Tomorrow:

Memphis
Houston
Indiana
Knicks

Although I can see all of these games going either way


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

For tomorrow I say Knicks, Pacers, Rockets and Clippers. Clipper/Memphis depends on if the Clips can get a healthy team on the floor.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

WARRIORS. :mark: :mark: :mark:


That was the worst 9 minutes of Warriors basketball all season, but we're alive.

We're outmatched against SA, but more playoff experience is valuable for us.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

SA in 6, it'll be similar to the Utah series.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Tomorrow is big

Celtics
Pacers
Houston
Clippers


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Hey guys...figured I'd drop by and post an article of mine every now and then, and talk Game 6's for tomorrow (since I've been following the topic for the last couple of days, haha).



> In any sport, on any level, nothing boosts confidence more than recognition, and this could be accepted in many different ways: in written articles through the media, championship banners, and landing a spot on ESPN SportsCenter’s Top 10 Plays, to name a few. For individuals, aside from championship rings, nothing spawns more respect than season-ending awards.
> 
> It’s no secret that most of these will be easy to predict, so instead of sharing who I feel will win, I’ve decided to point out who should take home each award.
> 
> ...


Read the rest here: http://www.discusshoops.com/2013/season-reviews/brandons-2013-nba-season-awards

------------



> I like both teams and am sad that one of them had to be a 1st round exit but that's how it goes I guess. I don't think the Warriors stand much of a chance against the Spurs. They're outmatched offensively, defensively, coaching wise and the Spurs will take full advantage of the rookie mistakes they commit.


The Spurs/Warriors series will be pretty exciting, to say the least...but yeah, it's difficult for me to see this Warriors squad beat San Antonio more than twice, if that. Duncan is just too good, and the Spurs will defend the three-point line well enough to avoid the major scoring runs Golden State can produce. Guess it depends on the health of David Lee, also, because without Lee, the Warriors won't have a rebounding advantage over the Spurs (I believe they averaged more per game against SA in the four meetings this season, but don't quote me on that).

San Antonio will take advantage of those turnovers, though. Should be a fun series with a lot of threes, also, even if it goes just 5-6 games.

I wonder when Tiago Splitter will return. I know his timetable is 1-2 weeks, but a big lineup for Popovich (Splitter/Duncan) will help control the pace of the game, and that's a big factor in tearing down the Warriors.



> Tomorrow is big
> 
> Celtics
> Pacers
> ...


Tomorrow night will be interesting, with the Celtics and Rockets going for that Game 7. I'm really worried about OKC, not really in regards to this series, but going up against Memphis (who I think will topple the Clips) will be challenging without Westbrook forcing the issue versus Prince, Allen and Conley. Memphis is constructed to stop the superstar, and OKC can't operate without Durant's big games OR Westbrook getting to the rim constantly.

Tough not watching the Lakers this early into the playoffs...ugh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yea OKC just relies on star power,


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Tyler Durden said:


> Yea OKC just relies on star power,


They'd feel much better about things if they had Harden back, obviously, because Kevin Martin is about as useless as he can be for them this series (he's shooting an incredibly-bad 30.4% and averaging just 11 points a night) and Reggie Jackson just isn't dishing out enough assists.

Durant is putting up 34/8/6 on nearly 49% FG against this Houston team, and it's more than enough to knock them cold in five games max (really, a sweep), but he's not getting enough from anyone else, despite the open shots they are getting.

Really, this is Ibaka's big chance to make something happen for both the Thunder and his own career. He has to score 20+ and grab double-digit boards (hasn't done both, together in one game, since January 7th against the Wizards...just one of two times this year, the other being against the Spurs).

That, or K-Mart will need to go back to the threat he was back when he wore a Sacramento jersey, and I doubt that happens because he has been reduced to a spot-up shooter for quite some time now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Goddamn. I'm sick of the fucking first round. (N)

I do like this Golden State team and I'd like to see them go far, but I really thought the Nugs had a legitimate shot this year.

Gallo staying healthy would've been big, imo. I think he's a bigger part of that team than most give him credit for. Luckily just about everyone's back next year except Iggy. I don't think they'll have enough money to sign a big FA or anything but hopefully they can snag up someone to fill that spot. Even getting Fournier more time would be cool with me.

Pulling for either Memphis or GS to go to the finals in the west now.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

In regards to Golden State versing the Spurs,

How many people can honestly say that at the beginning of the season, after years of disappointment, that they thought Golden State would make the playoffs? Very little. How many people even thought the team was relevant? Very little. When they started doing good in the beginning of the season, everyone was all like, oh the season just started, they'll fall off. Sure they dropped from a consistent 4th spot to a consistent 6th spot, but is that really such a bad drop for a team that's missed the playoffs for the past 6 years? Not really. When they made the playoffs, it was like the world was against them because people thought no matter who they played, they'd get swept or lose in about 5 games.

What I'm saying is, this team has been underestimated time after time. They have a legitimate shot at beating the spurs. Curry and Thompson just can't afford to have those lackluster first halves.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

They're not beating Spurs 4 times.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The NBA should reseed after the first round like the NFL and NHL do; that's right, everyone wants to play OKC :


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Joel said:


> They're not beating Spurs 4 times.


This. Golden State is a fun team to watch but they'll be lucky to win one game against a well rested healthy Spurs team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

We'll see.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Damn looks like including Mayweather fight I'll have to watch Bulls play a 7th game. If Hinrich doesn't suit up to play I don't like our chances


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

David Lee going to play more than a minute vs SA? He was out for the season before a second opinon


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Canadian said:


> In regards to Golden State versing the Spurs,
> 
> How many people can honestly say that at the beginning of the season, after years of disappointment, that they thought Golden State would make the playoffs? Very little. How many people even thought the team was relevant? Very little. When they started doing good in the beginning of the season, everyone was all like, oh the season just started, they'll fall off. Sure they dropped from a consistent 4th spot to a consistent 6th spot, but is that really such a bad drop for a team that's missed the playoffs for the past 6 years? Not really. When they made the playoffs, it was like the world was against them because people thought no matter who they played, they'd get swept or lose in about 5 games.
> 
> What I'm saying is, this team has been underestimated time after time. *They have a legitimate shot at beating the spurs.* Curry and Thompson just can't afford to have those lackluster first halves.


No they don't. Spurs are literally better in just about every year and their experience and coaching puts them at an insanely huge advantage already. There is no way the Warriors beat the Spurs unless Spurs suffer some major injuries.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Warriors would have a shot vs OKC, SA is too well coached for GSW's game style. A physical team like Memphis could get the Spurs, but not GSW.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Red Viper said:


> No they don't. Spurs are literally better in just about every year and their experience and coaching puts them at an insanely huge advantage already. There is no way the Warriors beat the Spurs unless Spurs suffer some major injuries.


Heard the same story before they even had their first game against Denver.

Let's just look at the outcome of the first game and determine it from there.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Tony Parker's response to the Laker nation ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Canadian said:


> Heard the same story before they even had their first game against Denver.
> 
> Let's just look at the outcome of the first game and determine it from there.


um, no you didn't. The Nuggets aren't the Spurs, not even close. Stop being a homer, it's rather annoying.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

It's TMZ I can't fucking watch it. That narrators voice is too annoying.

Sorry.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

What a night for basketball. To bad I'll be at the movies seeing Iron Man 3 tonight.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Damn so like ten weeks after postseason started we only at game 6 for the first round :cussin:


Hoping Boston wins tonight and gives NY something else to cry about :troll


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/57643/is-stephen-curry-the-mvp-of-the-playoffs

this is one of the few reasons I still go to ESPN. this breaks down CURRY's impressive playoff numbers so far. Dude has been unreal and historic.

also he HAS to be a top 5 PG now. this is his first healthy year tbf and he was just nuts the whole year and especially the playoffs.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Spurs are too well conditioned, coached, experienced, and skilled to lose to the Warriors 4 times. The basketball IQ on that team is just too high. Turning the ball over 10 times in one quarter WILL cost the Warriors big time against the Spurs. They cannot allow those kind of rookie mistakes against the Spurs because they will make them pay for them.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*






Damn that stat about bulls 0-6 on the road in game 7's


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I like both Brooklyn and Chicago. Both teams have promising futures and I'm excited to see how they develop over the next few years. I'm giving the nod to Chicago in game 7 though. I just think they want it more.

I don't think anyone in the East is beating Miami though. I'm more interested in the West.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Rose now claims his muscle memory isn't completely back...which probably comes from not using that memory in a real fucking game.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I just think Rose is deathly afraid of coming back and reinjuring his knee. Can't really blame him. Doing so would probably mean more serious consequences than when he tore his acl last year.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:mark: for Real_Deal


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Red Viper said:


> um, no you didn't. The Nuggets aren't the Spurs, not even close. Stop being a homer, it's rather annoying.


Um, yes I have.

"The Warriors have no chance against the Nuggets"
"Stephen Curry has broke more ankles than Allen Iverson"
"David Lee gone, goodbye Warriors"

Nobody had faith in the Warriors until they took an exceptional 3-1 lead -.-
You. Are. Annoying.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yeah, but the Spurs are a completely different beast than the Nuggets. Warriors need to be at their absolute best if they wanna advance.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I had faith in Curry against the nuggets, I think he can beat the Spurs.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Predictions
Hawks
Celtics
Rockets
Grizzlies


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Canadian said:


> Um, yes I have.
> 
> "The Warriors have no chance against the Nuggets"
> "Stephen Curry has broke more ankles than Allen Iverson"
> ...


it's not the same story.

Those quotes are rather meaningless as well.

Let's break this down:

Pop is infintely better than Coach Karl, who has proven time and time again that he is not capable of leading a team in the playoffs

Duncan is better at defending the paint with proper positioning and help defense than all Nuggets' big men combined. Literally. Nuggets have little paint defense and are undersized and when they are not undersized and have McGee out there then they are prone to make a lot of defensive mistakes. 

Parker is a better version, older, and more experienced version of Ty Lawson.

The Spurs know how to play help defense, they close out on shooters, and they won't be making the same mistakes as the Nuggets were. Pop also knows how to take advantage of teams that rely too much on a single star or centerpiece so you damn well know that he's going to be prepared to limit Curry as much as possible.

The Spurs take advantage of mistakes and won't make many mistakes of their own. The Nuggets clearly did not do this and this once again comes down to the coaching. 

The Spurs will take advantage of Lee's injury and attack the paint and then attack from the outside which they are absolutely brilliant at doing with Duncan inside and a bunch of shooters outside with good penetrators like Manu and Parker who also are experts at dishing out from the drive.

Only one team has actually managed to win a playoff game against the Spurs in the last 2 years and that's OKC with Westbrook, Durant, and Harden. :kobe



I could literally go on and on, but before I do I would LOVE to hear your thoughts on why the Warriors stand a chance against the Spurs and could manage to win four games besides your baseless faith and homerism.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Makaveli said:


> I just think Rose is deathly afraid of coming back and reinjuring his knee. Can't really blame him. Doing so would probably mean more serious consequences than when he tore his acl last year.


I agree with you here. My roommate tore his ACL in a basketball game (in early '11) and obviously he's not in Rose's shape but it took him about 10-11 months to recover and even after that he didn't really have the confidence to play basketball hard until about 2 months ago.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

So LeBron is going to win his 4th MVP, what a surprise.

I wouldn't argue with people now if they have him in the top 10, and if he wins another ring this year there's really no argument to leave him out of it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pierre McDunk said:


> I agree with you here. My roommate tore his ACL in a basketball game (in early '11) and obviously he's not in Rose's shape but it took him about 10-11 months to recover and even after that he didn't really have the confidence to play basketball hard until about 2 months ago.


If you notice, the majority of people bashing Rose are fans who've never had a major sports related injury.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

if you didn't notice, you're the only person arguing in favour of him. His friend isn't the same caliber of athlete and basketball player as Derrick Rose and there literally is no comparison in terms of physical gifts.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> So LeBron is going to win his 4th MVP, what a surprise.
> 
> I wouldn't argue with people now if they have him in the top 10, and if he wins another ring this year there's really no argument to leave him out of it.


Dude's still only 28, too. I find it hard to believe that he won't pass Kareem's 6 MVPs by the time his career is over.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Someone clearly hasn't heard of WIGGINS.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yeah, dude'll win a couple of MVPs in Orlando.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Red Viper said:


> it's not the same story.
> 
> Those quotes are rather meaningless as well.
> 
> ...


Okay who cares about Karl though, Jackson is coaching the Warriors. We already know Pop is a better coach than Karl. Yes he's a better and more experienced coach than Jackson too but look at what Jackson has done, he has created a defensive minded shooting team. This team before Jackson would not run back and defend. What do they do now? Make sure they always have 3 guys back defending the paint. Klay Thompson although has been MIA in some of the games from scoring, you don't realize how much of a defensive presence he is. 

Warriors proved vs the Nuggets that size didn't play a major factor. Spurs have Duncan, oh well, Nuggets had Faried and McGee and Koufos. No I'm not saying any of those players are more capable, its just the matter of fact is that the Nuggets did have defensive threats inside the paint. 

So what if they close out on shooters, did you watch every game of the series? Curry was instantly and constantly shut down and somehow he still made plays and found open men and opportunities. When the outside perimeter shooters are shut down, they found ways to distribute and find the open man. Someone will always find a way to breakthrough and get open, especially with constant 2v1's on Curry. He's too good of a distributor to be so threatened by being guarded, in reality, he sees it as a opportunity to find points elsewhere on the court.

I have nothing to remark on Lee's injury. I'm sure he'll come back sometime during the Spurs series. He generally seemed fine on the court.

*THE GRIZZLIES BEAT THE SPURS THE YEAR BEFORE OKC.* :clap:clap:clap:genius

There's no way these games should be blowouts, they are gonna be highly contested close games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If you didn't notice the only people bashing Rose are fans, most of which have never had a major sports injury and have no idea what it's like to recover from one.

Every single NBA player or coach that's been asked about Rose's injury is on his side. Most people that I've seen that have actually had a torn ACL or a similar major injury, have defended him.

Pretty much the only people bashing are fans who've never had a major sports injury, have never went through a recovery process for it but want to sit behind a computer and act like they're an expert when it comes to these types of things.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> If you notice, the majority of people bashing Rose are fans who've never had a major sports related injury.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Red Viper said:


> if you didn't notice, you're the only person arguing in favour of him. His friend isn't the same caliber of athlete and basketball player as Derrick Rose and there literally is no comparison in terms of physical gifts.


You're being a butthurt and ignorant Bulls fan.

EDIT: Noto you are the frikken man for understanding.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Canadian said:


> Okay who cares about Karl though, Jackson is coaching the Warriors. We already know Pop is a better coach than Karl. Yes he's a better and more experienced coach than Jackson too but look at what Jackson has done, he has created a defensive minded shooting team. This team before Jackson would not run back and defend. What do they do now? Make sure they always have 3 guys back defending the paint. Klay Thompson although has been MIA in some of the games from scoring, you don't realize how much of a defensive presence he is.
> 
> Warriors proved vs the Nuggets that size didn't play a major factor. Spurs have Duncan, oh well, Nuggets had Faried and McGee and Koufos. No I'm not saying any of those players are more capable, its just the matter of fact is that the Nuggets did have defensive threats inside the paint.
> 
> ...


> Klay Thompson
> Defensive presence


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I see the Warriors winning AT MOST two games.

They're just too outmatched and too inexperienced to beat a team like the Spurs.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I think Curry can steal a game or two for the Warriors, but Spurs gonna win it. Still, for a team that hasn't been to the playoffs in a good 5-6 years, they have done a great job so far, and are really going to improve.



Notorious said:


> If you notice, the majority of people bashing Rose are fans who've never had a major sports related injury.












This so much. Injuries like that really make you think twice about even picking up a basketball again, much less playing in under a year. I mean, I can understand some Bulls fans having those little lapses where they are angry at Derrick when they just saw how hard the Bulls are playing [ie. Nate throwing up on the sidelines but still going back in there].

Here are some quotes from the Bulls PG thread on realgm:


> FU U QUITTER!!!!





> There's probably a better place for this BUT ....f*** Derrick Rose !





> If Ros doesn't come back for Game 7, he is the biggest pussy in the history of professional sports.


Really disappointing stuff, especially considering these people call themselves "true" Bulls fans, when they turn on the franchise player so quickly. 

As soon as Rose tore his ACL, I knew that he probably wouldn't play at all next season, including the playoffs. I had hope around the time of Dec-Feb where he was doing practices, and I think I had a post here where I said I was mildly disappointed or something that he most likely wouldn't play at all. I just kind of shrugged my shoulders, remembered the injury, and just kept watching Bulls games. An ACL tear is an ACL tear, those expecting miracle comebacks are only putting stress on themselves and their bodies.


Anywho, great to be back in this thread, and I hope I can contribute more in the future.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Canadian said:


> Okay who cares about Karl though, Jackson is coaching the Warriors. We already know Pop is a better coach than Karl. Yes he's a better and more experienced coach than Jackson too but look at what Jackson has done, he has created a defensive minded shooting team. This team before Jackson would not run back and defend. What do they do now? Make sure they always have 3 guys back defending the paint. Klay Thompson although has been MIA in some of the games from scoring, you don't realize how much of a defensive presence he is.


Who cares about Karl? I'm comparing the Nuggets to the Spurs, of course I'm going to bring up the coaches and you should very much care about the difference in skill of the two coaches as Pop is one of the best coaches of all time and not to be tricked so easily. 

He created a defensive minded shooting team...you mean like the Spurs except with less shooters and worse defense with a worse and more unhealthy anchor. 



> Warriors proved vs the Nuggets that size didn't play a major factor. Spurs have Duncan, oh well, Nuggets had Faried and McGee and Koufos. No I'm not saying any of those players are more capable, its just the matter of fact is that the Nuggets did have defensive threats inside the paint.


Faried is like 6'8" or 6'9", he's not exactly SIZE. And once again this goes to coaching as Pop will exploit the paint as much as possible and also have schemes setup to defend the shooters on the outside much better due to the lack of paint presence besides Bogut. 

McGee and Koufos combined are less than half of what Duncan brings alone. Koufos is mostly sized and a good clog, while McGee is a blocker and good at altering shots, but heavily lacks IQ. Duncan is both of those things with a very good offensive game in the paint with a killer midrange. 



> So what if they close out on shooters, did you watch every game of the series? Curry was instantly and constantly shut down and somehow he still made plays and found open men and opportunities. When the outside perimeter shooters are shut down, they found ways to distribute and find the open man. Someone will always find a way to breakthrough and get open, especially with constant 2v1's on Curry. He's too good of a distributor to be so threatened by being guarded, in reality, he sees it as a opportunity to find points elsewhere on the court.


You just compared the Spurs defense and their schemes to the Nuggets defense and Karl's ability to adjust against opposing styles of plays. They aren't comparable. Nuggets are in no way a bad defensive team, but Karl lacked the ability to figure out a way to beat the Warrior's small ball attack and thus the Nuggets struggled far more than they should have against the Warriors after Lee's injury than they should have. 

If they double up on Curry then they'll be sure to rotate properly and ensure that there is no OPEN man. 




> *THE GRIZZLIES BEAT THE SPURS THE YEAR BEFORE OKC.* :clap:clap:clap:genius
> 
> There's no way these games should be blowouts, they are gonna be highly contested close games.


Yeah, I was talking about the last two years and their four series thus far where only OKC won a game against them, GENIUS. The Spurs are more healthy than the Spurs team that Memphis beat as well as more experienced and older(as their young bench players have gotten better since than and players have stepped up and filled their roles really well i.e. Leonard, Splitter, and Green).

Aside from OKC every other series was a blowout and not even close nor did anyone stack up against Pop's brilliant coaching. I expect nothing different.

Highly contested close games? Let's look at all the close games Spurs have played the last two years excluding the series they lost to OKC:

Spurs vs Utah:

106-91
114-83
102-90
87-81

Spurs vs Clippers:

108-92
105-88
96-86
102-99

Lakers vs Spurs:

91-79
102-91
120-89
103-82

You notice something? There was only two games that were at all close which were the Jazz and Clippers elimination games. Aside from that, every game was a blowout and not even close. Why? Because aside from OKC and the Heat, NO ONE STACKS UP AGAINST THE SUPER EXPERIENCED, SUPER LETHAL, SUPER WELL COACHED, AND FINALS BOUND SAN ANTONIO SPURS.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Kobes suing his own mother.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Red Viper said:


> Who cares about Karl? I'm comparing the Nuggets to the Spurs, of course I'm going to bring up the coaches and you should very much care about the difference in skill of the two coaches as Pop is one of the best coaches of all time and not to be tricked so easily.
> 
> He created a defensive minded shooting team...you mean like the Spurs except with less shooters and worse defense with a worse and more unhealthy anchor.
> 
> ...


Last I checked 2011 is in the last two years, GENIUS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'm glad you couldn't bother countering the rest of the argument.

Last two years obviously meant 2012 and 2013 by the context of my post are you not be so dense to consider consider context. I know who they lost to in 2011, you don't need to remind me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> Kobes suing his own mother.


Mamba don't play :kobe7


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

She's attempting to sell his old stuff(stuff from highschool and his earlier career stuff) for money. Kobe offered to buy her a house for 250k, but she refused because she wanted one for 450k. Yeah, that's just fucking sad.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

No expectations going into tonight's game


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn, Deng is so sick he may not even travel to Brooklyn.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Red Viper said:


> She's attempting to sell his old stuff(stuff from highschool and his earlier career stuff) for money. Kobe offered to buy her a house for 250k, but she refused because she wanted one for 450k. Yeah, that's just fucking sad.


Cause 2/3 games you've shown me are so irrelevant. A shitty Lakers team and a shitty Jazz team. Whoopdeewhoop.

It's pointless to argue, I've stated everything I had to state, the game should speak for itself on Monday.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Man, the playoffs would have been really interesting if it was OKC vs GSW and SA vs MEM instead


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Xile44 said:


> Damn, Deng is so sick he may not even travel to Brooklyn.


Was admitted back into hospital today :sad:

I just hope he gets well. Forget about Game 7, Lu, just get your health up. We knows Deng is a gladiator and if physically able, he would have played. He's not a mental midget like some other players around.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Fucking lol at these ******* Rose backers. I was his biggest fan until discovering how much of a bitch DRose truly is. David Lee tears his hip flexor and has the will to return a week later, although knowing how limited he would be upon returning.

Luol Deng has viral meningitis, weakly limps into the arena before the medical staff demands him to go to the emergency room. Deng is in the ER; Derrick is watching episodes of ER. Luol Deng takes to twitter while in quarantine:



Luol Deng's Twitter said:


> It really upsets me that everyone thinks I would miss a game bc of the flu. I've played a lot of games w the flu in my career.
> 
> On Wed I was taken to the ER and my symptoms indicated I may have meningitis In order to play on Thurs I was ... http://m.tmi.me/Uagd5
> 
> ...


It really is so damn disconcerting to see Luol Deng stagger into the arena with an illness that could be life threatening, the entire Bulls team sick with the flu and throwing up during intermissions of basketball games, and then Derrick dressed in a tailored suit down the bench. Derrick is literally the healthiest player on the Bulls team right now and he has had absolutely no desire to play.

Fuck that guy. Get him out of Chicago. 100% srs. Going to write a letter to Paxon.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*










:lmao at his face, I'm weak. He just exposed himself


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Red Viper your overrating the Spurs. They lost to an 8th seeded Grizzlies team in 2011, beat a terrible Jazz team, showed they where better then the Clippers but that team is all CP3, they've shown it so far against Memphis all the Spurs really had to do was take out CP3 and play good paint defense. Then they lost to OKC and beat our shitty Lakers team this year playing without Kobe fucking Bryant. Saying the Warriors don't have a chance with shooters like Curry, Thompson & Jack and the emerged pressence of Bogut.

Talk about the injury to David Lee all you want with Bogut now healthy it cancels out, Bogut has shown to be dominant on the boards and can no doubt replace Lee's presence. They played practically all season without Bogut so nothing's changed.

Do I think they can beat the Spurs? Yea they can. Do I think they'll win the NBA Championship? No. LEBRON GUNNA BOSS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Hey Amazing_Cult you were so right.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

D-Rose is losing respect from me every game he doesn't play. You think if Kobe was cleared to play he would choose not to because he wouldn't be at 100%. Kobe's a TRUE competitor and would adapt his game and focus more on jump shooting and distributing the ball instead of attacking the basket. Rose's mentality of "If I'm not 100% I won't play", is stupid now that it's the playoffs. 75% of Derrick Rose is till better then not having him at all. Going into game 7, your medically cleared, I don't see how you could call yourself a competitor and not at least give it all you got for 1 game for your teammates.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Derrick rose is a fucking pussy, I had a 3rd degree burn on my leg, broke my femur and had my elbow torn off and cut trough my skin all back in august. I can play basketball right now, I'm a human and he's an athlete, he should be back by now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Rose hasn't played a game in over a year, throwing him out there in the playoffs, especially a game 7 and expecting him to be a significant contributor is damn insane.

But I love how some off you hopped off the Rose bandwagon as fast as you hopped on the Rose bandwagon initially. And it'll be cute to see most of you calling him a pussy and a bitch riding his dick next season when he's back and playing at a high caliber just like you were before his injury.

Yeah let's trade Rose. Let's get him out of town for not coming back when we wanted him to of a major knee injury. Let's trade our franchise player. Let's trade a guy that recently won MVP. Let's trade the guy that brought the Bulls organization back from a decade plus of irrelevancy.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'm pumped for the Celtics - Knicks game, got some beer and just ordered a pizza. I'd love to see this go to 7 . Boston in msg for a game 7 would be epic, plus I'd kill to see the knicks collapse and continue their playoff futility so I can bust all my knicks buddy`s balls.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'm not going to watch the first half, possibly not the third quarter either. Don't need my blood pressure rising, the only times I've been stressed out the past few days is the fucking Knicks.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I don't agree with trading Rose though.

That would just be stupid, LOL BULLS FAN.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> I'm not going to watch the first half, possibly not the third quarter either. Don't need my blood pressure rising, the only times I've been stressed out the past few days is the fucking Knicks.


:lol hey man it could be worse , I'm a Raptors fan and the only time we get to be stressed out for ball is the lottery .


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Joel said:


> Was admitted back into hospital today :sad:
> 
> I just hope he gets well. Forget about Game 7, Lu, just get your health up. We knows Deng is a gladiator and if physically able, he would have played. He's not a mental midget like some other players around.


Agreed.

And as far as Rose goes I haven't given up on him (most likely never will) but I'll admit there has been times where i became frustrated & voiced my displeasure about this whole debacle. I'm just not a fan of the way his situation has been handled.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



jerichosjacket said:


> I'm pumped for the Celtics - Knicks game, got some beer and just ordered a pizza. I'd love to see this go to 7 . Boston in msg for a game 7 would be epic, plus I'd kill to see the knicks collapse and continue their playoff futility so I can bust all my knicks buddy`s balls.


Amen.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I guess by the time next season comes around, he says he's still not ready to play the first game, it's still acceptable huh. Just because he said it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The fact that people are defending a healthy player not playing is terrible. "Oh it's a long road to be mentally ready" get to fuck out. Get to fuck out right now. It's been done by many athletes. Fuck, it's been done by athletes that are playing in this very NBA league. If you want to defend him, go ahead, but then you cannot deny that he is a mental midget.

Can't throw him into the Playoffs? He had more than 20 games from the time he was medically clear in the regular season to be eased in and gain this fucking confidence that all you guys defending him seem to harp on about all the damn time.

This defence of him is absolutely sickening when you see the rest of the Bulls players dying out there on the court for Derrick Rose's city. What the fuck is this shit? Seriously...

He is hopping on the bench on his supposedly bad leg in a suit while his teammates probably shorten their careers. But it's fine, because this injury takes a long time to get over. Give me a break...

This isn't a case of bandwagons. This is a case of what is right and what is wrong. And what we are seeing is so wrong. It is so wrong.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Tough start for Boston, can't be giving up all those offensive boards.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

21-5, holy fuck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:lol at the crowd chanting Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Camerlo's career reputation is on the line here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

You know what, you guys are right. Derrick Rose is a certified bitch.

He should've returned on opening night just like a real leader would've. Hell, I know if it was you guys in his position you would've never even missed a game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> You know what, you guys are right. Derrick Rose is a certified bitch.
> 
> He should've returned on opening night just like a real leader would've. Hell, I know if it was you guys in his position you would've never even missed a game.


You're a good guy, Notorious, but you don't understand.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man, the Knicks are full of energy defensively.

Boston better try to cut the lead to 10 now while the Knicks are in this cold streak.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

well this games over time to watch the hawks and pacers.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I just love how the Hawks are always banished to the second tier channels during the playoffs like NBATV & ESPN2.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Joel said:


> You're a good guy, Notorious, but you don't understand.


Oh I understand. Bulls fans are upset and throwing tantrums because they expected Rose to be back by now but he isn't. That's all it boils down to. And it makes matters worse that the Bulls other players have chosen to play hurt so Bulls fans and others bash Rose because he isn't out there playing when they feel he could be.

And then next season when Rose returns, the "hatred" for Rose will all disappear, you'll all be back on his bandwagon, wearing your little Rose jerseys, posting D-GOD and your little mark out smilies just like you all were before the injury.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> well this games over time to watch the hawks and pacers.


lol it's not over yet. I hope not, but Boston probably gonna try to fight back harder.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> well this games over time to watch the hawks and pacers.


:lol I'd atleast wait till halftime to give up, don't wanna possibly miss an epic comeback.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Notorious doesn't get it at all. Even Steve Kerr said last night that it had more to do with practicality than anything else. You're an idiot for throwing out extreme hyperboles to further your point. Stop being dramatic and saying we're arguing that he should have been back opening day. You missed the point. It flew over your head a long time ago.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



jerichosjacket said:


> :lol I'd atleast wait till halftime to give up, don't wanna possibly miss an epic comeback.


Shit 1st half=Epic 2nd half


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Explain to me what it's all about then.

Is it not because he didn't return when you guys felt he should've?
Is the fact that the Bulls other players are playing injured not a significant reason for why Rose is getting the heat he's getting?
Is Bulls fans being hyped up that Rose would return in the season only for it to not come true, not a reason for the outrage?

What exactly am I missing?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

old Pierce is back 1/9


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> Oh I understand. Bulls fans are upset and throwing tantrums because they expected Rose to be back by now but he isn't. That's all it boils down to. And it makes matters worse that the Bulls other players have chosen to play hurt so Bulls fans and others bash Rose because he isn't out there playing when they feel he could be.
> 
> And then next season when Rose returns, the "hatred" for Rose will all disappear, you'll all be back on his bandwagon, wearing your little Rose jerseys, posting D-GOD and your little mark out smilies just like you all were before the injury.


Wrong.

Bulls fans are upset because Rose is HEALTHY and not playing. He has been for months now.

Bulls players playing through injury just shows how much they want this. They're not thinking there's no point in even trying as the next round would be Miami anyway. Not only Bulls players though, but we've seen David Lee. If Kobe could he would. If RONDO could he would. Derrick Rose could, but he won't.

Not everyone flip flps like you, Notorious. I've seen many comments where one week you hate Rondo, the next week he is your most favourite person on earth. I don't play that. I don't respect the guy and while I'll still cheer him if he wears a Bulls jersey, I will not be going crazy over the man himself.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Will Boston score 30 points by the half? This is embarrassing.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Pierce needs to sit down. He's killing Boston.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Get the wheelchair out :jay2


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Knicks is awesome now.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

you guys should have listened to me.. this ones over.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Joel said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Bulls fans are upset because Rose is HEALTHY and not playing. He has been for months now.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't think Rose shouldn't return just because they're playing next round. I'm saying it would be stupid to throw Rose out there in the playoffs against a team like Miami. I'm not like most sports fans. I don't put players on a pedestal for playing through injuries. Sure it makes a player "tough" if they play through a injury and are still able to produce at a high level, but I'm not gonna knock a player for being extremely cautious about returning from an injury just because others return earlier than expected.

Rondo frustrates me at times, but I've never claimed to hate Rondo. I also have a tendency to say things I don't mean when I'm upset. But see here's the difference my Rondo fandom and the Bulls fans Rose fandom. Rondo has frustrated me significantly at times, there were times where I didn't even want him on Celtics because of how much he frustrated me but I didn't give up on him and I didn't bash him like he was the worst human being on earth like Bulls fans do with Rose. I'm a Rondo fan through the good and Rondo fan through the bad.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> ...extremely cautious about returning from an injury...


Translation: giant fucking pussy.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Pierce is fat pathetic trash.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Lebron wins MVP http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/eye-on-basketball/22189828/report-lebron-james-wins-2013-mvp not surprisingly.


fpalm already been posted, shoulda checked.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Thanks for nothing in the most important game of the season Pierce!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Pierce is so done. I appreciate what he's done for the Celtics franchise these 15 years but I think it's best that KG retires and we get rid of Pierce. This era is over.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Fucking skull face Prigioni is outplaying your lazy fat ass Pierce! PRIGIONI!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

PRIGIONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNI!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



jerichosjacket said:


> Lebron wins MVP http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/eye-on-basketball/22189828/report-lebron-james-wins-2013-mvp not surprisingly.
> 
> 
> fpalm already been posted, shoulda checked.


Never in doubt. He's up there now with Wilt, with 4 MVP's.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

As far as the "Rose" situation I think Bill Simmons answered it the best.



> Q: Can you hold it against Derrick Rose for not coming back?
> 
> Absolutely not. See, Gilbert Arenas affected the NBA in four ways …
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

LOL. Hawks have made one basket in the last 16 minutes.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



RyanPelley said:


> LOL. Hawks have made one basket in the last 16 minutes.


Good lord. The Hawks are boring when they play well, I can't imagine how boring the team is when they play bad. Those poor Atlanta fans....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I remember when they scored 57 points against the bulls once


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Stall_19 said:


> Good lord. The Hawks are boring when they play well, I can't imagine how boring the team is when they play bad. *Those poor Atlanta fans....*


I remember asking one of my friends during Game One: "How could anyone honestly be a fan of the Hawks?" And that's exactly why. Went 1/16 in the 2nd quarter. Just pathetic. Don't count them out though. They've made two shots in the past few minutes now. UH OH.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Prigioni is it factor tonight.

ps. lead by 16


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Well goodnight Boston.

Disappointing season but I didn't expect much in the playoffs especially with the circumstances. Just happy we didn't end up with a sweep and were able to somewhat make it a series. Where do we go from here I guess, hopefully Danny Ainge does the right thing and rebuilds instead of retool for another failed run.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

That was a nice mini run by Celtics


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> Yeah I don't think Rose shouldn't return just because they're playing next round. I'm saying it would be stupid to throw Rose out there in the playoffs against a team like Miami. I'm not like most sports fans. I don't put players on a pedestal for playing through injuries. Sure it makes a player "tough" if they play through a injury and are still able to produce at a high level, but I'm not gonna knock a player for being extremely cautious about returning from an injury just because others return earlier than expected.
> 
> Rondo frustrates me at times, but I've never claimed to hate Rondo. I also have a tendency to say things I don't mean when I'm upset. But see here's the difference my Rondo fandom and the Bulls fans Rose fandom. Rondo has frustrated me significantly at times,* there were times where I didn't even want him on Celtics because of how much he frustrated me* but I didn't give up on him and I didn't bash him like he was the worst human being on earth like Bulls fans do with Rose. I'm a Rondo fan through the good and *Rondo fan through the bad.*


:kobe8


also Rondo's play and actions frustrated you, his immaturity and such, but Rose is letting down his team and fans in a different way via his heart and passion for the game. This isn't just about him being hurt and not believing in his knee, he doesn't have the same passion for the game as others do and you have no argument against this. Rondo, KG, Kobe, Lebron, Durant, the list goes on and on would never do this and wouldn't hesitate coming back, especially during times like these for the Bulls.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

David West and George Hill went 8-9 for 22 points in the 3rd quarter. Both were much better than the entire Hawks team.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Point diabetes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Red Viper said:


> :kobe8
> 
> 
> also Rondo's play and actions frustrated you, his immaturity and such, but Rose is letting down his team and fans in a different way via his heart and passion for the game. This isn't just about him being hurt and not believing in his knee, he doesn't have the same passion for the game as others do and you have no argument against this. Rondo, KG, Kobe, Lebron, Durant, the list goes on and on would never do this and wouldn't hesitate coming back, especially during times like these for the Bulls.


LeBron and Durant have never had a major injury so I don't know why they're included.

You can guys have reason to question Rose's passion and leadership, I'm not denying that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> Well goodnight Boston.
> 
> Disappointing season but I didn't expect much in the playoffs especially with the circumstances. Just happy we didn't end up with a sweep and were able to somewhat make it a series. Where do we go from here I guess, hopefully Danny Ainge does the right thing and rebuilds instead of retool for another failed run.


dude, the Celtics are within 10 points and it's not even the fourth. Must you really give up so early. unk2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

When I made that post the Celtics were down by almost 20...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

You've gotta trust Rose's judgement. His whole game relies on his athleticism, if he comes back and doesn't feel comfortable then the risk of re injury increases ten fold.

What's the point of him coming back anyways? The whole team's banged up and Miami's the best they've been during the big three era. Their ceiling with a rusty Rose, injured Noah and hurt Deng is a six game series with Miami. Patience is a virtue guys.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Lebron is one of only 5 guys in NBA to win 4+ MVP awards. One of only 2 guys ever to win 2 MVP awards with 2 diff teams.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Watching the C's now reminds me how pathetic the East was last year. Heat had a fucking cake walk to the Finals. They don't really have any legit competition this year either until the Finals. The balance of talent in the East is a joke.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*










Oh and, FUTURE.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



pryme tyme said:


> Watching the C's now reminds me how pathetic the East was last year. Heat had a fucking cake walk to the Finals. They don't really have any legit competition this year either until the Finals. The balance of talent in the East is a joke.


The Celtics were significantly better last season than they are this year. The fuck on are you on about?

And it's funny how the East was so pathetic last year but the Heat had more trouble in the East than they did with the best the West had to offer.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

YEAHHHHH! lead by 20


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



pryme tyme said:


> Watching the C's now reminds me how pathetic the East was last year. Heat had a fucking cake walk to the Finals. They don't really have any legit competition this year either until the Finals. The balance of talent in the East is a joke.


Heeey. The Pacers could have easily been up 3-0 on Miami if it weren't for the worst officiating I've ever seen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Oh my god I just realized this is probably KG's last game.

:bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Really? He's done after this??


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



The Lady Killer said:


> Really? He's done after this??


He's really banged up, the Celtics will probably rebuild after this season and KG has always said he will retire when he's still playing at a high level and not become a washed up has-been.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Can't say I'll be sad to see him go, but I do respect him. It's an NBA tragedy that he wasted his prime on the garbage Wolves, at least he got his ring and had a hell of a career. Top 20 easy


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> He's really banged up, the Celtics will probably rebuild after this season and KG has always said he will retire when he's still playing at a high level and not become a washed up has-been.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Suddenly, the Pacers can't hit anything and it's a 5 point game. Oh jeez... The crowd that booed their own team for the first half are half way interested now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'll be sad to see him go, he's in my personal top 10 Favorite.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'm sorry Ether. Shumpert IS better than Bradley. I won't say it with a smile on my face but it's true. Playing out of position or not Bradley isn't better than Shumpert.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Neither of them are any good though.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Stall_19 said:


> Neither of them are any good though.


:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Shumpert and Bradley are pretty much equals.

Neither are that great offensively and both are elite defensive players. I don't know why Knick fans and Celtic fans are always arguing about the two.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Celtics had a good run. KG and Pierce should retire together right after this season.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

DAT PUTBACK

and Atlanta only down by 4 now, let's go Atlanta.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Pierce won't retire. He's delusional and thinks he's still a star.

Ainge will probably amnesty him.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Only problem is AB has the height of a 1 guard and Shumpert is a good sized 2 guard.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Like him or not, it's always sad to see an all-time great retire. I'll probably be on suicide watch when DIRK retires.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Turned on the Hawks game, it is truly the end of days.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Jesus, dat Josh Smith pass. If he stopped taking so many 3's he'd be a legit superstar


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> The Celtics were significantly better last season than they are this year. The fuck on are you on about?
> 
> And it's funny how the East was so pathetic last year but the Heat had more trouble in the East than they did with the best the West had to offer.


The Heat are men among boys.. they did make the East look pathetic and played most of the post season without Bosh and had fucking Joel Anthony starting. They are even better this year and will make another easy trip back to the Finals. Rondo is the only thing separating this year's C's from last year's. KG and Pierce were already done last year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Man what a series Heat/Celtics was last year


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I hope Z-Bo Santana and the Grizzlies rid us of :cliff1 and :griffin tonight.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



pryme tyme said:


> The Heat are men among boys.. they did make the East look pathetic and played most of the post season without Bosh and had fucking Joel Anthony starting. They are even better this year and will make another easy trip back to the Finals. Rondo is the only thing separating this year's C's from last year's. KG and Pierce were already done last year.


19/10/2/1/2 on 50% and playing like a DPOTY is "done"?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



pryme tyme said:


> The Heat are men among boys.. they did make the East look pathetic and played most of the post season without Bosh and had fucking Joel Anthony starting. They are even better this year and will make another easy trip back to the Finals. Rondo is the only thing separating this year's C's from last year's. KG and Pierce were already done last year.


KG was putting up 19/10 on 50% shooting while anchoring an elite defense last season in the playoffs. Just shut up, you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Tyler Durden said:


> Man what a series Heat/Celtics was last year


Truly was. Gave the Heat their toughest challenge last year. Lebron had to have a hell of a game to get that series back to Miami for game 7.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Oh god...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

............adsadasdadlldfspslfdpsfsdfawdwr2424


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Holy shit


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

That was hilarious. Paul Pierce running as hard as he can, and he's barely moving.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

man fpalm


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



pryme tyme said:


> Watching the C's now reminds me how pathetic the East was last year. Heat had a fucking cake walk to the Finals. They don't really have any legit competition this year either until the Finals. The balance of talent in the East is a joke.


Didn't the Heat have a seven game nail-biter with the Celtics last year?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

*19 STRAIGHT POINTS FOR BOSTON!!!!!!!
*

here comes the people who had already written them off


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Iso Iso Iso Iso Iso Iso Iso Iso Iso iSOiSo Iso Iso Iso Iso Iso Iso


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

This is like a dream......................a dream.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Lol Melo


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Even the refs getting caught up in this turn around but holy shit what a run Boston!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

NO FUCKING WAY!

NO WAY!

I REFUSE TO BELIEVE THIS IS TRUE!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*










No matter what. This fucking team, man. This fucking team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Incredible what I am seeing here


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

LOL Pierce.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Blocking foul

Are you fucking kidding?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Knicks are frozen right now.

GO CELTICS


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yeah the refs have been caught up in the emotion as well. Home court advantage I guess.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Score was 75-59. Changed channel, came back and C"s are down 5 lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Nice make up call


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Bad calls all around I see.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Smart move, Green.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Tyler Durden said:


> Shit 1st half=Epic 2nd half


You don't know happen to have next weeks lottery numbers do you?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Melo hit a shot, oh my god


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Bradley has been awesome. Never count the Celtics out


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



jerichosjacket said:


> You don't know happen to have next weeks lottery numbers do you?


OH MY GOD, FORGOT I EVEN MADE THAT POST, I WAS SOOO RIGHT :bron :bron :bron


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

This offense is soo badly from the Kincks. Melo isn't Lebron, Lebron would find an open player but Carmelo is shooting no matter what.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:lmao @ the Celtics giving Boston hope


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Man those open 3's


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

YEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! goddammit it's over!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

See the best shot they got was Carmelo off the ball. I don't know why a lot of coaches run that iso crap down the stretch. If that's the best offense they would run it all throughout the game. Just run the usual offense.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Joel said:


> The fact that people are defending a healthy player not playing is terrible. "Oh it's a long road to be mentally ready" get to fuck out. Get to fuck out right now. It's been done by many athletes. Fuck, it's been done by athletes that are playing in this very NBA league. If you want to defend him, go ahead, but then you cannot deny that he is a mental midget.
> 
> Can't throw him into the Playoffs? He had more than 20 games from the time he was medically clear in the regular season to be eased in and gain this fucking confidence that all you guys defending him seem to harp on about all the damn time.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. His teammates are vomiting on the sidelines and banged up and he's eating candy in his suit when he was cleared to play weeks ago. His "muscle memory" statement and his comment about God are what did it for me. I wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt but he keeps making asinine statements and hurting his reputation.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Now that's what Melo needs to do. Get his shots off in the flow of an offense - he's not a Lebron. He can't just make all of his own plays.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Congrats on the Pacers advancing.

Gonna fuck Knicks up. Already told Hansborough and Hibbert to do flagrants on J.R. Smith.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

STORY OF THE GOD DAMNED CELTICS LIVES CANT GET A FUCKING REBOUND IF THEIR LIVES WERE ON THE LINE. IF DANNY AINGE DOESNT GET A REBOUNDER OR BIG MAN THIS SUMMER IM GONNA GO TO FUCKING BOSTON AND KILL THAT FUCKER. ARE YOU FUCKING BLIND?? DO YOU NOT SEE THAT WEVE NEEDED A FUCKING REBOUNDER FOR EVER NOW???? NO GO OUT AND SIGN 8 MORE GUARDS YOU FUCK!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

At least Celtics went out swinging


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Punked Up said:


> Now that's what Melo needs to do. Get his shots off in the flow of an offense - he's not a Lebron. He can't just make all of his own plays.


Don't blame him, blame Woodson for having no clue how to run an offense. See: Atlanta. And the off ball movement when Melo has the ball is usually terrible.

And respect to Boston for that run, but we finally made it to the second round. Good god, feels like we won the chip :lmao.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Gonna be cheering for Pacers to beat Knicks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> STORY OF THE GOD DAMNED CELTICS LIVES CANT GET A FUCKING REBOUND IF THEIR LIVES WERE ON THE LINE. IF DANNY AINGE DOESNT GET A REBOUNDER OR BIG MAN THIS SUMMER IM GONNA GO TO FUCKING BOSTON AND KILL THAT FUCKER. ARE YOU FUCKING BLIND?? DO YOU NOT SEE THAT WEVE NEEDED A FUCKING REBOUNDER FOR EVER NOW???? NO GO OUT AND SIGN 8 MORE GUARDS YOU FUCK!


Just air out how you really feel right now. I don't think you're telling us everything.


----------



## staycold (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

What a relief.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


>



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jordan2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Fucking hate that gif. :kobe5


Lol where is Notorious right now


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Greg Popovich is the best at drawing up clutch plays because he knows why defenses would react. I have so many times where Manu would get the ball and drive down the lane and when the defense would overreact to that there would be a wide open 3 point shooter in the corner.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Perkins punk ass doing some Scott Steiner push ups, give that man a T


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Fuck you Perkins is awesome.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Does Mike Woodson always call that many Isos for Melo in the fourth? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



#Mark said:


> Does Mike Woodson always call that many Isos for Melo in the fourth?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes, just like he does for Joe Johnson.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Go Harden/Houston :harden


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Tyler Durden said:


> Fucking hate that gif. :kobe5
> 
> 
> Lol where is Notorious right now


I'm good man.

I was expecting a loss based off that 1st half but just wanted us to go out swinging and that's exactly what the team did. Amazing comeback even if we couldn't pull it off.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> Perkins punk ass doing some Scott Steiner push ups, give that man a T


I have no idea why the Thunder play him at all. He's freaking TERRIBLE!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Perkins is a fucking useless idiot. That shoulda been a 2ND tech


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

To think they could have had Tyson Chandler instead of Perkins. To think how differently things would have turned out if that was the case.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Does OKC still have their amnesty? If so I bet perk is gone this after the season, replace him with the raptors pick.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> I'm good man.
> 
> I was expecting a loss based off that 1st half but just wanted us to go out swinging and that's exactly what the team did. Amazing comeback even if we couldn't pull it off.


Yea that was pretty admirable. Never give up attitude.

That was pretty emotional ending for KG and Pierce


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Durant is the only one doing anything lol

but but no Westbrook makes them better


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:lmao at that travel


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> Durant is the only one doing anything lol
> 
> but but no Westbrook makes them better


The series would have been over if Westbrook was there


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*










:jay2


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

That Celtics game had me stressed. Great 4th quarter effort but oh well


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Good luck against Pacers, :bron4


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Knicks will beat the Pacers with relative ease if Melo picks his shit up IMO. Chandler and Shumpert are on fire.

I'll go with Knicks in 6, but there's definitely some of the fan in me talking.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Not just Melo, JR Smith too. And Memphis up by 12, good. Fuck the Clippers


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> Not just Melo, JR Smith too. And Memphis up by 12, good. *Fuck the Clippers*



:blake


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> STORY OF THE GOD DAMNED CELTICS LIVES CANT GET A FUCKING REBOUND IF THEIR LIVES WERE ON THE LINE. IF DANNY AINGE DOESNT GET A REBOUNDER OR BIG MAN THIS SUMMER IM GONNA GO TO FUCKING BOSTON AND KILL THAT FUCKER. ARE YOU FUCKING BLIND?? DO YOU NOT SEE THAT WEVE NEEDED A FUCKING REBOUNDER FOR EVER NOW???? NO GO OUT AND SIGN 8 MORE GUARDS YOU FUCK!


bro, randolph sat on the bench all series. blame doc


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Just left the movies the Celtics lost :allen1 

Shame I mised the game. Cant believe it was just an 8 point win seeing how there were getting blown out early on.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

BAYLESS.

The clippers :jay2. If they don't fire VDN they're fucking idiots


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Jerryd Bayless. One of the most underrated players in the league.

He has been PHENOMENAL in the playoffs.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

7/1/1 on 35% is phenomenal?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> 7/1/1 on 35% is phenomenal?


Holy shit :lmao

I thought his numbers were much, much better than that. In the games I watched it always seemed like he was playing great. I see game 1 was his only other great game.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yeah :lmao, he's been terribad. He's having a good game now though


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> Just left the movies the Celtics lost :allen1
> 
> Shame I mised the game. Cant believe it was just an 8 point win seeing how there were getting blown out early on.


Oh fuck, :allen1 got added? gonna be my new favorite smiley

Blake Griffin :allen1


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Remember the 2012 4th quarter comeback, anything can happen


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Man Lin is sucking it up. He really shouldn't have played this series

And Kevin Durant, folks


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*










Dat Empire State Building


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Why the fuck is Crawford not in?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Rockets look to be done, good effort though. Very enjoyable series. I think Memphis have a chance of taking down OKC honestly. Conley is going to shit on Jackson/Fisher big time.

Harden trying to make me eat my words.

Chris Paul, man, what a player. Why does he have to be such a bitch?


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Ooh damn, could I be smelling another classic cp3 comeback right now?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

lmao Z-Bo has Matt Barnes on him and Prince is trying to do crossovers and stepbacks. Get this guy off the floor


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Nice defence LA you fucking douchebags


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Bum ass Clippers


























How can anyone like this team? And OKC pretty much locked their game up.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:lmao

What a "leader".


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I like them cos they're still exciting to watch

lol just as you're collecting some gifs, marc gasol flops on paul


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

WTF? :lmao

Joey Crawford going off


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Z-Bo the god

Why does Joey Techford even exist?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> Bum ass Clippers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol at flopping against the Wizards. That's just unnecessary.



Ether said:


> Man Lin is sucking it up. He really shouldn't have played this series


His muscle memory is all messed up. :rose1


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

So i expect the Spurs and Grizzlies to win their next series. With out Westbrook the Thunder look horrible. Griz can throw Prince or Tony Allen on Durant. 

Grizzlies in the WCF What the hell?? What world is this?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Wow I'm so disappointed in this Clippers team.. this is NOT the same Clippers team from the first 3/4ths of the season.. honestly, what happened.. The announcers blatantly said that CP3 is not resigning with Clippers, that was a bold thing to say, we'll see.

Guess all I can really look forward to now is the Spurs/Warriors


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

CP3 & Dwight gonna team up

:cliff1


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'd lol hard if the Lakers amnesty Kobe and sign Paul


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Good showing by the Rockets. Future is bright. I hope CP3 and D12 think long and hard about Houston. But in the meantime, I'll enjoy watching Memphis shit all on OKC.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

we'd have to amnesty Kobe, trade Pau, get rid of Metta, get rid of all our bench players, and then we'd have another room to sign CP3. unk2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

So amnesty kobe, trade Pau to Toronto, trade Dwight to Houston, and build around all the guys you get back.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Teams would have to be retarded to help the Lakers get out of the shit they are in.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yeah. Just let 'em suffer.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Los Angeles is a mess right now, both teams :allen1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What does amnesty mean? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Amnesty is a clause that allows a team to release one player and have no salary cap consequences. The players that are amnestied are usually veterans getting paid 10+ million/year aka Kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



El Barto said:


> Teams would have to be retarded to help the Lakers get out of the shit they are in.


you mean like 2007 when Kobe was demanding for a trade and our team had zero hope...and then came the MEMPHIS GRIZZLES. what a bunch of nice guys. :hayden3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I think it's very, VERY possible Memphis upsets OKC.

I'm going to say a Memphis/San Antonio WCF and a Miami/NY ECF with SA and Miami in the Finals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Memphis beating OKC isn't an upset with Westbrook not playing tbh.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Just to clarify, it will be one of the biggest surprises in NBA history if the Lakers pull CP3 out of their hat.

On the books for next year...

Kobe Bryant ($30,453,000)
Pau Gasol ($19,285,850)
Steve Nash ($9,300,500)
Ron Artest ($7,727,280)
Steve Blake ($4,000,000)
Chris Duhon ($3,920,000)
Jordan Hill ($3,500,000)

Cap will be around $58-60 million.

Total payroll above is *$78,186,630*, and without Dwight Howard re-signed. That flips us above the luxury tax threshold again, not just over cap.

So hitting Kobe with an amnesty would knock off approx. $30 million. Doubt LA makes that move, because it would piss the fans off (and they also stated they wouldn't), but let's do it for the sake of eliminating as much salary as we can, realistically.

Howard will max out...and last year, the max contract for veterans was $19.1 million (applies to first year of new contract), and that's 35% of cap. Assuming it stays around the same, and cap slightly raised, let's just say $20 million. Could be around $17 million, if they consider Howard a nine-year player (and they may, I believe they count only previous seasons, and not upcoming).

For fun, let's go $17 million...because some want this to happen (even though I know it won't).

So at this point, we have Dwight re-signed ($17 million), Gasol on the books for $19.3 million, Nash still around for $9.3 million, Artest never leaving for $7.7 million, and...yep, we just traded Blake, Duhon and Hill (to an ignorant team that thinks Hill is the next Rodman?).


We're left with approx. $45.6 million in payroll, no Kobe. Roster set with Howard, Gasol, Nash, Artest.

Chris Paul would have to take an even bigger paycut than LeBron, Wade, and Bosh did...and we would be without Kobe for a full NBA season, and two PG's, no SG, no backups.

Highly unlikely.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

That's not high unlikely, it's not happening. They *won't* amnesty Kobe.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Red Viper said:


> That's not high unlikely, it's not happening. They *won't* amnesty Kobe.


Well, highly unlikely regarding us snagging CP3 (what I meant). Other scenarios would involve us using the amnesty on Pau Gasol, and then all of this BS about Artest dropping his player option and signing for less (yet, more years), and Howard taking $3-4 million less in his first season, with CP3 also taking a significant paycut...but again, it's a massive, massive reach.

Of course, Kobe isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

as awesome as that would be, it is highly unlikely like you said. The only reason I can think of as to why CP3 would consider that is because of his extremely high competitiveness, his love of LA, and the fact that Clippers really don't look like a real deal(lol totally unintentional pun) contender even with their talent.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

KG and PP retire. Celtics tank next season and get a top 5 pick. They then trade the pick, Brandon Bass, and Courtney Lee for James Harden. Then the Celtics package Jason Terry, Fab Melo, Terrence Williams, DJ White, Avery Bradley, and future 1st and 2nd round picks, for LaMarcus Aldridge and Nic Batum. :vince2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Paul Pierce isn't retiring lol, but not sure if he will play for Celtics


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Really PP isn't retiring?

https://twitter.com/gdickerson_csn/status/330539976712388608


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Lakers should be more concerned about re-signing Mitch Kupchak and Dwight Howard, at this point.

Then, regardless of the rumors of him purchasing a house in the area, firing Mike D'Antoni. The man has absolutely no idea how to post Howard and spread the floor with shooters in a 4-out/1-in offense, nor does he have any knowledge of a double-post motion for Howard/Gasol (which is sad, because he's supposedly an offensive genius).

This particular Lakers team cannot run through Nash and the uptempo offense MDA attempted to apply. Nash can't get to the rim like he could in 2006, and he's not establishing himself as a shooting threat out of the P&R, which makes it less effective.

If we're going for one more run with the core, we have to install a double-post motion offense with moderate P&R, Kobe ISO's on resets. We need to install a defensive system that funnels penetration to the baseline and into Howard and Gasol. We need to go after someone like Dorell Wright, a cheap SF/SG who can defend and shoot the ball, and try and make some kind of a trade for Tony Allen (who I have been wanting here for years), or a late first in hopes that Jeff Withey will be available (some KU bias there, but he can be an excellent defensive center if mentored correctly).

Nash becomes a three-point threat, offense runs through Kobe and the post. Two legitimate shooters on the floor at all times, and one slasher, with two post players (and Ron needs to step in and be a post player off the bench, if we keep him around).

Pray for a relatively healthy season, go into 2014 with a re-signed Kobe (hopefully for $10-15 million), Dwight and Nash the other two on the roster...and make a push in free agency with one max contract available. Bait a team into taking Nash off our hands for a second-rounder (maybe for one last season in Canada), have room to fill the roster out with two picks and about $10 million worth of signings, and we go from there, full rebuild around Dwight and our max deal player (whoever that may be), plus a 1-2 year Kobe (if he's healthy, who knows).

LA failed to plan last summer, aside from making sure a ton of contracts were off the books the next two seasons...and that's why we ended up having one of the most disappointing seasons in our history + possibly ruining the career of the greatest Laker of all time, paying three coaches in the process and nearly missing the playoffs.

Basketball isn't tough to figure out. Coaches like Mike D'Antoni may have more knowledge of the game than any of us, but they make things far, far tougher than they should be...more than likely because they have no idea how to lay aside their egos and seek productive seasons that may not give them the spotlight.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

How likely is it for CP3 and D12 to join up with Houston?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Got 7/8 predictions right, not bad.

Predicitons for Semis 

*Spurs* vs GSW (4-2)
*Memphis* vs OKC (4-2)

*Heat* vs Bulls/Nets (4-1)
*Pacers* vs Knicks (4-3)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Real Deal said:


> The Lakers should be more concerned about re-signing Mitch Kupchak and Dwight Howard, at this point.
> 
> Then, regardless of the rumors of him purchasing a house in the area, firing Mike D'Antoni. The man has absolutely no idea how to post Howard and spread the floor with shooters in a 4-out/1-in offense, nor does he have any knowledge of a double-post motion for Howard/Gasol (which is sad, because he's supposedly an offensive genius).
> 
> ...


I agree with changing of the schemes as currently we have possibly the worst defensive and offensive schemes for our available talent. Not only do the schemes not many any sense or take advantage of our strengths neither does our coach which, like you said, is exactly why we need to fire him as soon as possible so we have a legit chance at a title if we're healthy.

I don't think those personal moves will happen though, Grizzles love Allen and I don't know how cheap Wright would come.


Our main problem and one that has a legit chance of ruining the franchise's prestige, value, name, etc is Jim Buss. He has been single handily making it harder for us to compete each and every year and he's only getting worse. He needs to go and let others in the family take over his responsibilities or best case scenario let Phil take over as President with Mitch and Phil doing personnel moves.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



El Barto said:


> How likely is it for CP3 and D12 to join up with Houston?


Hmm...

James Harden ($13.7 million)
Omer Asik ($5.2 million)
Jeremy Lin ($5.2 million)
Thomas Robinson ($3.5 million)
Royce White ($1.7 million)
Terrence Jones ($1.6 million)
Donatas Motiejunas ($1.4 million)
Chandler Parsons ($0.9 million) - team option, but they will most definitely pick it up

So that's around $33.2 million on the books. No Brooks, Delfino, Garcia, Smith, or Beverley.

They would have to S&T for Chris Paul (it wouldn't be for Howard, since the Lakers can't receive players in S&T's while over the luxury tax threshold).

Asik, Lin, and Robinson would have to go...for CP3.

C - Howard | Montiejunas
PF - Terrence Jones
SF - Chandler Parsons
SG - James Harden
PG - Chris Paul

Minimum contracts to fill out the rest of the roster.

Possible, and if I was Houston, I'd do it in a heartbeat...but they will need CP3 and Howard's willingness to leave (Howard taking less money), and the Clippers' willingness to make the S&T for those particular players (and not Parsons).

Chips would have to fall perfectly.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

There was a rumor going around awhile ago (a joke probably) that Copeland fucked Woodson's daughter, but it's honestly believable. There's no reason why he's getting no PT right now, I love Kidd this season, but he was bad the entire series before game two. Copeland was having a great end of the season, but yet, 8 MPG. I think Woodson is way to loyal to Kidd, or he hates Copeland for some odd reason, or both. I really want to see Cope get some burn vs the Pacers


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> There was a rumor going around awhile ago (a joke probably) that Copeland fucked Woodson's daughter, but it's honestly believable. There's no reason why he's getting no PT right now, *I love Kidd this season, but he was bad the entire series before game two.* Copeland was having a great end of the season, but yet, 8 MPG. I think Woodson is way to loyal to Kidd, or he hates Copeland for some odd reason, or both. I really want to see Cope get some burn vs the Pacers


Do you mean after Game 2? Otherwise, you're saying he has been bad for one game (Game 1), haha...just looking for clarification here.

Honestly, I don't think Copeland saw much time on the floor simply because he had no shot at holding Pierce or Green, and a lot of coaches will roll with statistics and experience when it comes to the playoffs.

Sadly, while Copeland would be far more effective on the offensive end than Kidd, his defense is among the worst on the team, in regards to a few defensive statistics (and the eye test, of course), while Kidd ranks up there with Chandler, Shumpert, Martin, and Camby.

Personally, I don't think Woodson is that great of a defensive coach...but he does have a stack of defensive-minded players to counter what Melo doesn't give you on that end of the court (and Amare, but STAT isn't around right now), and when you have anchors and perimeter defenders, you might as well push to win games that way.

New York has Carmelo, three-point shooters, and defensive specialists. Copeland doesn't exactly fit in right now, although I do think he can afford to take a few more threes throughout the season (don't think he's that bad shooting them, don't recall his 3PT% though).

But, with all of that said, when Carmelo was shooting the Knicks out of the game, I did expect Copeland to come in.

He has the summer to work excessively on the defensive end, and also, practice boxing out and/or recovering and crashing the boards.

EDIT: And yes, Kidd has been horrific offensively. I don't think I've seen him make more than two shots all series long.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yeah, I meant after game two. That was the one where he had all of those steals near the end of the game, right?. That was his only good game of the series. In fact, I think Kidd had more 0 point games this series than he did his entire playoff career. I'm not mad though, guy came up big during many times of the season and was huge in the locker room, but fuck, gets annoying sometimes to see a like a 0/2/2 on 0-5 stateline in 30 MPG. And I agree that Copeland couldn't hold Pierce or Green (although Pierce was garbo most of the series), but those last three games when Melo was off, Copeland really should have got some burn. He was on a roll the last few games of the season, I think he was the first Knicks rookie in 40 years to have back to back 30 point games. He really should have gotten more PT the entire season. It's a joke that Novak had more MPG than him.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

El Barto said:


> How likely is it for CP3 and D12 to join up with Houston?


They'd have to start off by trading both Asik and Lin. Asik had a great series so he definitely has value but I doubt any team is really willing to take on Lin's contract at this point. Houston's better of going for Paul and not Dwight. Asik's younger and cheaper, he's essentially a bargain at this point when judging the market for bigs today.

I could actually see Dallas making a huge play this Summer for both Paul and D12.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I would keep Asik over the giant cry baby that is Dwight Howard


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

No you wouldn't

17/12/2.4 BPG on 58% while playing hurt/underused the majority of the season vs 10/12/1.1 BPG on 54% in a career year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I meant as not someone who you would give a max deal contract to, what I Meant was keep Asik, not that he is better lol, my bad. my post was misleading


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Oh, I would too if I was Houston. I would still give Dwight the max, though. But it's too big of a risk to gamble on him and potentially lose Asik/Lin for nothing


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yea exactly, which is why I would not take Dwight if I was Houston


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Sadly, Asik will cost Houston $14.9 million in 2014-15, the last year of his contract. The $5.2 million he makes next year is nice, though, but at that point, you're giving up four seasons of Dwight Howard, albeit expensive seasons, for one cheap season of Asik, and potentially losing him after you pay him big bucks the following year.

I have a feeling Houston planned for all of this to go down that way, for them to get Dwight, because they did the same thing with Jeremy Lin's contract, where he rakes in $14.9 million the same year Asik does...with Harden's big paycheck.

Problem is, like I hinted at earlier, the Clippers would point that out quickly...and I don't think they'd be okay with sending CP3 to Houston for Lin and Asik (and Robinson), knowing they'll get pounded with two massive salaries a year later, unless Chandler Parsons is tacked on (and it's hard to say they'll even go for it then).

Now, those two would be easier to trade in February of 2015, months before they expire, especially to tax-paying teams who want to unload long-term contracts, but that cuts through Houston's FA plan for 2014. At that point, the Rockets could just let them expire, and plan for a big summer in 2015...but that's looking FAR down the road, lol.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

By the way, Houston won't need to shed Asik and Lin's contracts to pick up Dwight in free agency this summer. They can also elect to lock in Parsons with the team option, and still grab Dwight with a max deal (if it's the nine-season max, which I believe it will be).


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Grizzlies got their revenge, yes. Good bye clips


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Some random playoff thoughts. 

As a diehard Celtics fan...the KG/Pierce era in Boston is finished. The window has closed and it's time to revamp the team. Ainge sees this, he doesn't want a repeat of what happened when the Bird-McHale-Parish big 3 stayed too long and it took them 15 years to get back to the elite. KG and Pierce have had great careers, but it's time to move on and, if possible, get Pierce to come back and retire as a Celtic. 

Memo to Royce White...SHUUUUTTTTT UPPPP BAAAAABY! You have a basket case that blames everyone but himself for not being on the floor this season calling out one of the best players in the league in Durant? I think KD's regret was that White wasn't on the floor for game 6 so he could light him up. It's time for White to just sit down and shut up. 

Speaking of basket case...it's all mental at this point with Rose and why he's not out there on the floor. He's afraid of what will happen the first time he takes a tumble, it's normal for him to feel that. However, he needs to get over that and get back out there, or he's pretty much done. Especially when you have half your team banged up and the other half puking their guts out...Nate Robinson throwing up in a trash can during TV timeouts, for example. 

It's time to blow up the Lakers and rebuild. A team of Gasol-Kobe-Nash-Howard would have been great a few years ago when there was still tread on Pau's, Steve's, and Kobe's tires, but not so much now. Some talk about using amnesty on Kobe, might be a silly idea...yet for all the players that returned from his injury I think people forget Isiah Thomas retired because of that same injury. His returning may not be guaranteed, let alone coming back at that same level. 

Melo might just be hating the glare of the New York spotlight some nights. If the Knicks had blown that 28 point lead last night, and then Boston had somehow found the muster to win game 7 in the World's Most Famous Arena, it would have been an entire city that would have squarely laid the blame on Melo for the collapse. When Anthony distributes the ball, they win. When he hogs that thing like a fat kid devours an ice cream cone, they don't. But people expect him, fairly or not, to take this team to that next level.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Man I kind of don't want Bulls to win, if we do we gotta play another 4 games against heat and all of our players are injuired, nearly. Just wouldn't bee good


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

With Noah playing the way he has (late on rotations, having trouble jumping and contesting, limping when players post him up and force him back on that foot), and then Hinrich being injured, Miami would probably sweep them. Deng used to defend LeBron decently, but not this season...Bron is tearing him up, averaging 28/8/5 on 64% FG (don't think anyone comes close to Tony Allen's defense on him, holding him to around 42% FG, but Iguodala is up there as well...LeBron's twin brother).

Brooklyn doesn't stand a chance, either. They just don't have the defensive capabilities, nor the specialists at any position. They also struggled to score on the Heat, even when Miami was playing half-ass defense in November and December...blown out in all three games, never scored above 89 points, never allowed anything under 102, lol.

I'm hoping the Knicks can get crazy hot from downtown in four games, or the Pacers can play incredible defense against them. I just don't want to see Bron back in the Finals.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



BruiserKC said:


> Melo might just be hating the glare of the New York spotlight some nights. If the Knicks had blown that 28 point lead last night, and then Boston had somehow found the muster to win game 7 in the World's Most Famous Arena, it would have been an entire city that would have squarely laid the blame on Melo for the collapse. When Anthony distributes the ball, they win. When he hogs that thing like a fat kid devours an ice cream cone, they don't. But people expect him, fairly or not, to take this team to that next level.


Melo hogs the ball sometimes, alot even. But if you know Mike Woodson, you know he has zero offensive gameplan. It hasn't changed from Atlanta to now. His late game offense is isos, his late shot clock offense is isos, everything is isos. And not to mention, whenever Melo gets the ball, one of 3 things happen
-Triple threat position, no off ball movement, moves the pivot for 10 seconds, shoot
-Gets the ball with 5-8 seconds left on the clock, is behind the line, shoots a 3
-Felton/Prigs/someone hits an open Melo (rare)

God knows #3 should happen way more than 1 and two. The one time Felton hit an open Melo all game, was the only time he hit a 3 in three games and pretty much ended the game. Besides JR and Felton on his good days, he's the only one on the team that can create his shot. I'm not saying that Melo doesn't deserve some blame for the sometimes stagnant Knicks offense, but Woodson/the other players also share the blame. Iso-ball will be the death of this team


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Real Deal said:


> With Noah playing the way he has (late on rotations, having trouble jumping and contesting, limping when players post him up and force him back on that foot), and then Hinrich being injured, Miami would probably sweep them. Deng used to defend LeBron decently, but not this season...Bron is tearing him up, averaging 28/8/5 on 64% FG (don't think anyone comes close to Tony Allen's defense on him, holding him to around 42% FG, but Iguodala is up there as well...LeBron's twin brother).
> 
> Brooklyn doesn't stand a chance, either. They just don't have the defensive capabilities, nor the specialists at any position. They also struggled to score on the Heat, even when Miami was playing half-ass defense in November and December...blown out in all three games, never scored above 89 points, never allowed anything under 102, lol.
> 
> I'm hoping the Knicks can get crazy hot from downtown in four games, or the Pacers can play incredible defense against them. I just don't want to see Bron back in the Finals.


I'd rather see Heat/Pacers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Tyler Durden said:


> Man I kind of don't want Bulls to win, if we do we gotta play another 4 games against heat and all of our players are injuired, nearly. Just wouldn't bee good


We won't beat Brooklyn without Hinrich and Deng anyway. Was a good effort, but in the end, it too much for even this resilient team to get over.

I'm sure Xile understand why I was so confident now though.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> Melo hogs the ball sometimes, alot even. But if you know Mike Woodson, you know he has zero offensive gameplan. It hasn't changed from Atlanta to now. His late game offense is isos, his late shot clock offense is isos, everything is isos. And not to mention, whenever Melo gets the ball, one of 3 things happen
> -Triple threat position, no off ball movement, moves the pivot for 10 seconds, shoot
> -Gets the ball with 5-8 seconds left on the clock, is behind the line, shoots a 3
> -Felton/Prigs/someone hits an open Melo (rare)
> ...


I agree on Iso...the Knicks live and die by one-on-one isolation. They will have a much harder time against the Pacers.

Ultimately, however, it is Melo's team. Right or wrong, this is what he got when he left Denver for NYC. This is what he wanted when Lin left for Houston. I seriously think that Melo was one of the reasons why Lin left, since Melo has to have the spotlight all to himself. He is also the best player right now, as Amare is too broken down to accept that mantle. It will be, to most people, squarely on Carmelo if the Knicks falter in the next round.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Joel said:


> We won't beat Brooklyn without Hinrich and Deng anyway. Was a good effort, but in the end, it too much for even this resilient team to get over.
> 
> I'm sure Xile understand why I was so confident now though.


Yea, I was far more disappointed last season.

This season was not a complete failure, I feel optimistic for next season.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

PJ needs to play Blatch and Lopez together more, the offense runs so smooth. When they are on the court together they have outscored Bulls 123-75


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Z-BO was hilarious after the ejection :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Was watching NBA Face to Face with Hannah Storm on ESPN and in the episode she had a segment in which she interviewed Rondo and he talked about his ACL tear. He says that the recovery from an ACL tear is much more mental than physical, also that every player is different in their recovery from a torn ACL and that a player's recovery shouldn't be compared to another player's recovery, i.e. comparing a NFL player's recovery to Adrian Peterson; comparing Rose's recovery time to Shumpert's. He also says that a player shouldn't return until they feel comfortable both mentally and physically on the court and that no one will be able to determine that but the player recovering. He says that he won't return from his ACL tear until he feels comfortable mentally and physically.

Just thought it was interesting to hear stuff like this from an NBA player that's recovering from an ACL tear and seeing it from his perspective.



Real Deal said:


> Sadly, Asik will cost Houston $14.9 million in 2014-15, the last year of his contract. The $5.2 million he makes next year is nice, though, but at that point, you're giving up four seasons of Dwight Howard, albeit expensive seasons, for one cheap season of Asik, and potentially losing him after you pay him big bucks the following year.
> 
> I have a feeling Houston planned for all of this to go down that way, for them to get Dwight, because they did the same thing with Jeremy Lin's contract, where he rakes in $14.9 million the same year Asik does...with Harden's big paycheck.
> 
> ...


You've got Asik and Lin's contracts wrong. Asik & Lin were signed to poison pill contracts by Houston. Meaning that if New York or Chicago would've matched Lin & Asik's contracts they would've had to pay $5.2 mil in the first year and eventually $14.9 mil in the third year. But since they didn't match, Asik & Lin make $8.4 mil for 3 seasons with Houston.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Xile44 said:


> PJ needs to play Blatch and Lopez together more, the offense runs so smooth. When they are on the court together they have outscored Bulls 123-75


I'll be pulling for Brooklyn for ya, Game 7's are great unless it's your team playing - then it's like popping too many sleeping pills & wondering if you're gonna live or die. :lol


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Emerald Flow said:


> I'll be pulling for Brooklyn for ya, Game 7's are great unless it's your team playing - then it's like popping too many sleeping pills & wondering if you're gonna live or die. :lol


Nice, pulling for Pacers over Knicks to.

Gonna be so nerve wrecking.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I don't doubt for one minute that you have to mentally recover from it too. But what it shows is who the mentally strong are and who the mentally weak are.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I really want Thibs to just let the game go. It will do us no good advancing to the second round with everyone either horribly sick or injured.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Thibs isn't built like that and the Bulls players aren't either.

They're gonna go down swinging, injured and all.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Rose apparently isn't aware of most of the criticism he's taking. That's usually a good thing when it's about stuff that you shouldn't be getting criticized for and ignoring things that don't matter(like Lebron getting over THE DECISION and stopping to care what people thought of what he did), but when YOUR city is turning on you and ignoring it like it's fine then that's a problem. This guy really just doesn't get it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> I really want Thibs to just let the game go. It will do us no good advancing to the second round with everyone either horribly sick or injured.


Yet some Bulls fans want Rose to play.. I don't really get the disconnect. The team has no business even forcing a game seven, why risk Rose getting reinjured by putting him out there when he's not ready.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Amazing_Cult said:


> I really want Thibs to just let the game go. It will do us no good advancing to the second round with everyone either horribly sick or injured.


This attitude is awful. It doesn't matter who plays for us, or who we would have to play in the next round if we can somehow get there, we must compete hard.

The amount of defeatist attitudes on this forum is scary.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

yeah I don't understand the desire of not wanting to get in the second round. Even if you get swept at least you have something to take pride in and know that your team gave it all and left their bodies on the court.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Joel said:


> This attitude is awful. It doesn't matter who plays for us, or who we would have to play in the next round if we can somehow get there, we must compete hard.
> 
> The amount of defeatist attitudes on this forum is scary.


Exactly, the chances of anybody coming out over the Heat are pretty much nil anyways - but you gotta keep hope alive! :cussin:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Deng isn't playing tonight....

I don't like our chances now


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Wow I'm reading that Rondo might not be ready for the start of the season and will still be another 6-9 months before he starts running again. enaldo


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Did Rondo have the same injury as Rose?


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> You've got Asik and Lin's contracts wrong. Asik & Lin were signed to poison pill contracts by Houston. Meaning that if New York or Chicago would've matched Lin & Asik's contracts they would've had to pay $5.2 mil in the first year and eventually $14.9 mil in the third year. But since they didn't match, Asik & Lin make $8.4 mil for 3 seasons with Houston.


Ah, yep. Completely forgot about that...good catch. HoopsHype apparently did as well, haha.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Probably been talked about in here but Bill Simmons is saying CP3 might not sign back with LA.

Also, rooting for Memphis, Golden State, Indiana and Chiacgo (Heat if Brookyln wins) this upcoming round.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> Did Rondo have the same injury as Rose?


They both had torn ACL's, but I think Rose's tear was more severe than Rondo's.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I think CP3 and Dwight might end up on the same team next season...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> Wow I'm reading that Rondo might not be ready for the start of the season and will still be another 6-9 months before he starts running again. enaldo


don't post info like that without linking it, man.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

If CP3 and Howard end up in the same city, it will more than likely be Dallas, or if both just re-sign with their teams in Los Angeles. I believe Dallas can make room for two max deals if they can shed Marion's contract (or maybe just Vince's, I don't remember off the top of my head).

Although, again, if Houston is willing to part with Parsons just to get CP3, assuming they know Dwight is coming as well...then suddenly, there's a real possibility there, but it's going to take a lot of work from the Clippers and Rockets, and a lack of effort from the Lakers, to get it done.

I don't see why Howard leaves LA, though.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Predictions

Brooklyn

Memphis
Knicks
Spurs
Miami (I think all of the teams I picked for game 1 win the series too)

Edit: Actually, I think OKC takes game 1 but loses the series in 6. Maybe even 5.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmaoo

^^


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Real Deal said:


> If CP3 and Howard end up in the same city, it will more than likely be Dallas, or if both just re-sign with their teams in Los Angeles. I believe Dallas can make room for two max deals if they can shed Marion's contract (or maybe just Vince's, I don't remember off the top of my head).
> 
> Although, again, if Houston is willing to part with Parsons just to get CP3, assuming they know Dwight is coming as well...then suddenly, there's a real possibility there, but it's going to take a lot of work from the Clippers and Rockets, and a lack of effort from the Lakers, to get it done.
> 
> I don't see why Howard leaves LA, though.


Yeah I think Dallas would have to get rid of Marion in order to have the cap space. I don't think it would be hard to trade Marion either considering he's still a productive player and solid starter.

I think they'll both stay in LA though.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Has there ever been another star athlete in any sport who has been in the situation that Derrick Rose is in? I mean the whole thing with being medically cleared but not "mentally" ready to return, so he continued to sit long after being cleared to play. If there has been, I cannot think of who.

Could you imagine if this was football and Rose was a QB? He would be getting flayed alive on a daily basis. If this was RGIII and he had been medically cleared for 2 months and had been practicing with team but wouldn't go in the game because he wasn't "mentally" ready, they might actually go 1800s and run him out of town with torches and pitchforks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Nothing we say is gonna convince him to come back, he'll be back next season, there's just no way he's gonna come play this season. Might as well just wait it out for a few more months. 

Fuck it, who cares getting swept by Heat, I want Bulls to win Game 7


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

No Deng nor Hinrich. Gonna have to put in the performance of a lifetime if we are to win. Let's go Bulls. Leave it all out there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yeah RG3 definitely didn't do that. Instead RG3 decided to play through his injury despite not being healthy and instead his injury got worse. You see that, RG3 got medically cleared but still wasn't fully recovered. David Lee also got medically cleared for game 6 against the Nuggets but wasn't healthy at all. Joakim Noah is medically cleared to play but isn't healthy. Ricky Rubio got medically cleared to play back in December but wasn't healthy upon his return and ended up on the sideline again shortly after because his knee wasn't ready. Medically cleared doesn't mean healthy. I don't know why you guys try to push this myth that medically cleared equals healthy and ready to go.

As far as your question, no I can't think of another player that went through a situation like Rose has.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I had forgotten that Shumpert suffered the same injury on the same day as Rose......


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Heat are gonna sweep the playoffs. Or at least get out of the East undefeated.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Has anyone won the whole things without dropping a game, or at least come close.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Tyler Durden said:


> Has anyone won the whole things without dropping a game, or at least come close.


83 Sixers and 01 Lakers both only lost one game in the playoffs.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Add the 2013 Heat to that list.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

There's no way the Knicks aren't taking at least a game from the Heat unless Melo is injured


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> There's no way the Knicks aren't taking at least a game from the Heat unless Melo is injured


He just said add the 2013 Heat to the list of teams who only lost one playoff game.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

^I think that he meant that the 2013 Heat are going to be the next team to lose one playoff game or less throughout the entire playoffs, not just right now.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> There's no way the Knicks aren't taking at least a game from the Heat unless Melo is injured


Just worry about the Pacers first


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> Just worry about the Pacers first


Likewise with Indiana, I wouldn't be surprised if Brooklyn steal a game if Deron get's hot or something.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

My 2nd round predictions:
Heat over Nets/Bulls in 4
Knicks over Pacers in 5
Grizzlies over Thunder in 5
Spurs over Warriors in 6


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Bulls is 0-6 all time Game 7 on the road


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> My 2nd round predictions:
> Heat over Nets/Bulls in 4
> Knicks over Pacers in *6*
> Grizzlies over Thunder in 5
> Spurs over Warriors in *7*


Fixed w/ my opinions - Spurs in seven is assuming Lee in a limited capacity for GSW.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Robinson really must be sick if he's not celebrating like an ass after hitting 3's. Good first half. Deron is going to go for the full 48 isn't he? Fuck.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Joe Johnson blows


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

To be fair Joe Johnson is playing with plantar fasciitis in his foot aka the same injury Noah has, just no one talks about it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I think the Pacers can beat the Knicks in 6.

:reggie


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Bulls are doing work, can they win at least one game in Miami?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Forget it, bulls just seem to want it more

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

It all depends on the Pacers road performance. They were awful on the road against the Hawks.

lolnets btw

Told you guys that the Bulls weren't gonna lay down.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:lmao this is pathetic from the nets.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Lopez went back to being a pussy, what a surprise. Noah is going off, 16/5/1/1/1 on 8-11, I have to respect that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Xile44 said:


> Forget it, bulls just seem to want it more
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


24 mins to go. So much time for everything to change.

Biggest half time team talk of PJ's career right now.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> Lopez went back to being a pussy, what a surprise. Noah is going off, 16/5/1/1/1 on 8-11, I have to respect that.


Never knew Lopez wasn't one


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Good 1st half, gonna have to sustain this


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Bulls gonna be 1-6 on the road in game 7's all time now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Don't jinx it now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Dragonballfan said:


> Bulls gonna be 1-6 on the road in game 7's all time now


Still 2 quarters man, not yet


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Dragonballfan said:


> Bulls gonna be 1-6 on the road in game 7's all time now


Wrestlingforum jinx


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Dragonballfan said:


> Bulls gonna be 1-6 on the road in game 7's all time now


If we lose, it's going to be all your fault, Dragonball


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Joel said:


> If we lose, it's going to be all your fault, Dragonball


Yes I may have been alittle ahead of myself, bulls giving me grey hairs now total defensive collapse :faint:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Creeping back up


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Nets getting all da calls now fuck you Jay Z :frustrate


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

This is better from the Nets, actually showing some energy, they would actually make you think they're playing in a game 7


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

and nate gets curb stomped...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Dragonballfan said:


> Nets getting all da calls now fuck you Jay Z :frustrate


He sold his share in the team awhile ago

WALLACE.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> He sold his share in the team awhile ago
> 
> WALLACE.


Lol I know he's an agent now right?

I just want someone to blame for this shit


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Shit third quarter by the Bulls. Expected Nets to come out with fire, but not to outscore us by 10 points.

This is it now. Play like we did in the third and it's back to Chicago we go. Put the fear of SATAN into them, Thibs. Threaten each and every one of their lives.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Joe Johnson is a bum.

and lol at Rihanna taking Jay's seat


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Shit butler has played every minute of this game. 

7 minutes to go :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I LIKE MY MEATBALLS SPICYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:yes :yes belinelli


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

lmao Noah is shitting on Lopez


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

TENSE AS FUCKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

MY HEART IS RACING


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Damn Joe Johnson was almost as bad as Pierce was yesterday


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

2-13
6 points
3 turnovers

But but he's so cluch :lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Lopez wanted no part of those shots.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Good ol' Playoff Joe


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Joe Johnson makes more money than Lebron. Hope you're happy with him Brooklyn.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

lolnets

All that money invested into a 1st round exit. Couldn't even beat the Bulls with half their team in the hospital. I guess it's better than being a 20 win team again.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> 2-13
> 6 points
> 3 turnovers
> 
> But but he's so cluch :lmao


He is clutch. His clutch numbers don't lie. 

Awful game by him though, Brooks would of brought more.

Respect to the Bulls. They deserved it tbh


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

MEATBALLS CLUTCH!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

This is what the Nets are gonna be. A 1st or 2nd round exit every year. They have too much money tied up in players that are good, not great, and not much young talent to build around.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

DA MOTHER FUCKING BULLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WARRIORS ALL AROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

BULLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:mark:

Now time to get whupped by LeBron


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Bulls/Grizz plz


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah :noah


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Bulls most definitely have heart. Heat will win this next round but they will have to pay a physical toll for it.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel said:


> DA MOTHER FUCKING BULLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WARRIORS ALL AROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good series, ill take a Nate Rob avy


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

WILL ROSE COME BACK TO TRY AND SLAY THE DEFENDING CHAMPS!?!?!?












































probably not.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

We probably will get swept, but we'll give it our all again.

Good series, Xile. The Nets really need to have some serious conversations though. They really don't have an excuse in why they lost this series.

DA BULLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


















Alright I think I'm done, just setting myself up for the Knicks to get outed in 4 :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

We gonna lay it all out on the floor against Heat


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel said:


> We probably will get swept, but we'll give it our all again.
> 
> Good series, Xile. The Nets really need to have some serious conversations though. They really don't have an excuse in why they lost this series.
> 
> DA BULLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Tyshawn Taylor and Brooks need more play time next season

Cut the ISO crap with JJ. Probably be 4th seed again. Avoid the bulls LOL.

Time to go fishing. I'm not even that mad. Our first season together was good. Would have loss to Miami anyway. Now that D will is healthy team should be better


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether hows it feel to be in the 2nd round for the first time in like 13 years?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Fuck we only get 1 day rest, then we going to Miami


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Xile44 said:


> Good series, ill take a Nate Rob avy


Oh yeah, lol... I'll let you pick it from 3 options:

1) One of their See Red Playoff images
2) A WARRIOR NOAH image where he is shouting with passion
3) A NATE pic where he is doing something, IDK. But it can't be negative!

8*D


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel said:


> Oh yeah, lol... I'll let you pick it from 3 options:
> 
> 1) One of their See Red Playoff images
> 2) A WARRIOR NOAH image where he is shouting with passion
> ...


1st one, I"ll be routing for Bulls to beat Miami


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

How's it feel to have three starting caliber players? Joe Johnson is bad, PJ is bad, Lopez is soft and choked, your bench sucks, your GM sucks, you just suck, man. The city is ours :jay2

In all seriousness, I'm expecting a top 4 finish from Brooklyn again next year. Joe Johnson really needs to step up though, Nets fans are killing him right now. And fire PJ. Deron showed up though, good for him. He shut me up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*










MVP


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Why would you root for the team that just knocked you out of the playoffs?

Great win by the Bulls how sad though that the Nets couldnt beat a hobbled Bulls team. Bulls were def the tougher matchup for Miami so we should get a good series.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Spurs and Heat probably were chillin all week at home and shit. If bulls gonna make any noise it's gotta be early in the series before they start firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> *Why would you root for the team that just knocked you out of the playoffs?
> *
> Great win by the Bulls how sad though that the Nets couldnt beat a hobbled Bulls team. Bulls were def the tougher matchup for Miami so we should get a good series.


I usually do. I want to get beaten by the best team, not some mediocre second round exit.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

In your face, jerks!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Unless they are your rivals, I don't see a problem in supporting them, not like he's a Bulls fan just for the playoffs


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> Why would you root for the team that just knocked you out of the playoffs?


Nobody wants to see Miami win again


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

So it took 89 games for Lopez to "learn" that he needs to play better defense and rotate, come on. I'm sure Xile or any other Net fan would back me up and say that they couldn't defend PnR's for shit all year. This game is just another example.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

So ppl would root for the team that just eliminated them? I can never see myself doing that, ravens beat my Pats and no way was I rooting for them to win.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> How's it feel to have three starting caliber players? Joe Johnson is bad, PJ is bad, Lopez is soft and choked, your bench sucks, your GM sucks, you just suck, man. The city is ours :jay2
> 
> In all seriousness, I'm expecting a top 4 finish from Brooklyn again next year. Joe Johnson really needs to step up though, Nets fans are killing him right now. And fire PJ. Deron showed up though, good for him. He shut me up.


Lopez has been the only consistent player all for us. Happy to have him. PJ has to go. That money spent on JJ could of went towards something else. Oh well.

Happy that Wallace and Deron played good to end the season. As they struggled early on.

Have fun with Melo though. Seriously. He's good, not a winner though

Why can't I root for the team that beat us? I'm not salty and I have mad respect for what they did. Why would I root for Miami?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'll be rooting for Grizzlies, Pacers and Bulls.

With Spurs-Warriors, I'll just root for whoever's the home team. Won't be able to choose one or the other. Might end up leaning towards the Spurs.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Idk why would you root for Chicago and not Miami. You have no respect for the Heat?

I respect Chicago a ton too, its amazing they beat a relatively healthy Nets team with a hobbled squad.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

How is he not a winner? Because he faced teams much better than his own in the playoffs? Or when he faced even teams, he stepped up in the playoffs but the rest of his team choked (2010)?. He "choked" in:
2006
2008 (his whole team played like shit)

And that's it, the other series he was in he was either outmatched or he was a rookie. Nobody in the league could have beat the 11 Celtics or 12 Heat with the team the Knicks have. I give Melo huge credit for even managing to win a game.

2007: 27/9 on 48% and 50% from 3, lost in 5 because Iverson blew
2010: 30/9/3/2 on 46%, lost because Billups got shit on by Deron (although Billups still played well offensively)


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> Idk why would you root for Chicago and not Miami. *You have no respect for the Heat?*
> 
> I respect Chicago a ton too, its amazing they beat a relatively healthy Nets team with a hobbled squad.


Why should anyone? I respect and admire LeBrons basketball ability, likewise with Wade. I respect Battier, Miller get props for his game 5 last year, Bosh seems like a very chill and cool guy, but otherwise? Hell no.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> Idk why would you root for Chicago and not Miami. You have no respect for the Heat?
> 
> I respect Chicago a ton too, its amazing they beat a relatively healthy Nets team with a hobbled squad.


Who the hell would cheer for the Heat? Nobody likes the Heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'd cheer the Heat over the Knicks or Thunder any day of the week.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Why would ppl hate the so defending champs and best team in the NBA :hmm:

They dont do anything unlikable from.what ive seen plus they have the nicest guy in the NBA :allen1


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Thunder? That's so random :lmao.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Another reason is cause Heat is full of bandwaggoners 

:allen1 - always love this guy though


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

He's a scorer 1st, scorer 2nd and scorer 3rd.

His team hasn't had success in the playoffs despite having some good games for many reasons. He's not a leader. He doesn't focus on other aspects of the game. He rather sulk when something doesnt go his way than play defense.

He's had a great season though and has stepped up, but there's nothing to prove he's a winner


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

@Ether: Nah it's not. Fuck Durant, Ibaka, Fisher and Perkins.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> Why would ppl hate the so defending champs and best team in the NBA :hmm:
> 
> They dont do anything unlikable from.what ive seen plus they have the nicest guy in the NBA :allen1




































And why would people hate the defending champs? What kind of a question is that? Unless you're a fan of said team, you obviously want to beat them and take their spot.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Xile44 said:


> 1st one, I"ll be routing for Bulls to beat Miami


http://i.cdn.turner.com/dr/nba/team.../content/images-top/2013/04/seered_130417.jpg

It automatically get cropped when you put an image in, right? If not, I can do it for you.

Thanks for your support. Truth is we probably have less than 1% in beating Heat, but with the Bulls you know they are going to try their hardest. As long as we give them some close games and hopefully take one at home, I'll be pleased with this Playoff and season on a whole. Fingers crossed next season will be injury free.



Soupman Prime said:


> Why would you root for the team that just knocked you out of the playoffs?


Respect. Bulls and Nets just played a fair series. If Nets won, they would have been no reason for me to hate on them and I'd hope they'd pull the upset too.

Tbh, I'll be rooting on Heat to beat Knicks if Knicks get past Pacers. But if Pacers advance, then I'll probably root for them.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Xile44 said:


> He's a scorer 1st, scorer 2nd and scorer 3rd.
> 
> His team hasn't had success in the playoffs despite having some good games for many reasons. He's not a leader. He doesn't focus on other aspects of the game. He rather sulk when something doesnt go his way than play defense.
> 
> He's had a great season though and has stepped up, but there's nothing to prove he's a winner


He wasn't the leader on that Nuggets team. It was 1A and 1B with him and Billups (at least in their WCF run it was). And that AI/Melo team was fun, but just a clusterfuck. Everyone except the Nuggets knew that wasn't going to work. And are you saying Carmelo deserves blame for losing to the Celtics and Heat? Look at the game 2 Celtics vs Knicks lineup

Toney Douglas
Landry Fields
Melo
STAT (played 17 minutes and went 2-9)
Ronny Turiaf

Bill Walker got 30 minutes, and Jared Jeffries/Shawne Williams each got 20+ minutes. Melo dropped 42 that game, what more do you want him to do? Or look at the game 3 Heat vs Knicks lineup

Pretty much washed up Baron Davis
Fields
Melo
Novak
Chandler who had the flu IIRC

Again, what do you want him to do? No player in the league had a chance to win that series


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I aint gonna lie, Ether, you made me hate Knicks. I didn't have a problem with them before, but when someone starts to overrate something, I usually start to hate that thing.

Soup, Heat aren't as hateable as a few years ago, but it's still awesome to see them lose when they do.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel its not appearing, can't see the pic. 

Give me the link and ill find the picture.

I just don't view him melo as a winner. Yeah those Celtics and Heat teams were tough, but Melo should of had a better season to give the Knicks better play off position


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I haven't overrated anything or anybody on this team :lmao. Overrating is "Carmelo is the best player in the league" or "The Knicks will beat the Heat in 5 games"


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Heat will beat the Bulls in 5 games. They could sweep them but I think the Bulls will win at least one game.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Xile44 said:


> Joel its not appearing, can't see the pic.
> 
> Give me the link and ill find the picture.
> 
> I just don't view him melo as a winner. Yeah those Celtics and Heat teams were tough, but Melo should of had a better season to give the Knicks better play off position


2011 he got there late, but he played decent at best when he was there.
2012 I 100% agree with you. He started the season out of shape, potentially faking injuries, lazy, etc. He had such a great run at the end though, secured the playoffs for us. Remember, the Bucks weren't too far behind the team at one point until Melo started going off.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> @Ether: Nah it's not. Fuck Durant, Ibaka, Fisher and Perkins.


A Celtics fan who hates Perk? Thats a first


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> 2011 he got there late, but he played decent at best when he was there.
> 2012 I 100% agree with you. He started the season out of shape, potentially faking injuries, lazy, etc. He had such a great run at the end though, secured the playoffs for us. Remember, the Bucks weren't too far behind the team at one point until Melo started going off.


Hes made up for it this season. Definitely his best season as a knick this year. Got him self a scoring title


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Xile44 said:


> Joel its not appearing, can't see the pic.
> 
> Give me the link and ill find the picture.
> 
> I just don't view him melo as a winner. Yeah those Celtics and Heat teams were tough, but Melo should of had a better season to give the Knicks better play off position


Man don't worry about it. Just vocally support the Bulls vs Heat in here :



Ether said:


> I haven't overrated anything or anybody on this team :lmao. Overrating is "Carmelo is the best player in the league" or "The Knicks will beat the Heat in 5 games"


*YOU* were talking about Knicks dominating the Atlantic division for 10 years and acting as if you will be the second best team in the East for a long time. You also hated on NATE hard at every moment he touched the ball during our last reg. season game.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Joel said:


> Man don't worry about it. Just vocally support the Bulls vs Heat in here D
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU* were talking about Knicks dominating the Atlantic division for 10 years and acting as if you will be the second best team in the East for a long time. You also hated on NATE hard at every moment he touched the ball during our last reg. season game.


Me and Notorious were just shit talking each other in the heat of the moment, but don't act like that's too far fetched. Obviously I know that teams are going to compete with us. Never count out Boston, Brooklyn had a great first year, Raptors might get someone good in the draft and will have their first full season of the draft, etc.

And yeah, fuck Nate Robinson.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'm proud of my Chicago Bulls, they played hard & weathered the storm without Deng, Rose & Hinrich. Amazing.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel is this the Avy ? I'm on Mobil, can't tell if its to small


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Too small dude


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

It is the Avi, but you can barely make it out :lol

Wait till you get on a computer.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> And why would people hate the defending champs? What kind of a question is that? Unless you're a fan of said team, you obviously want to beat them and take their spot.


You forgot when Wade basically decked someone on a fast break in the Pacers playoff game and didn't get punished by the NBA.

edit: Found it


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Xile44 said:


> Joel is this the Avy ? I'm on Mobil, can't tell if its to small


Man sorry about the Nets, fucking Chicago - gotta give them credit because they didn't pack it in this series like I thought they would.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Rondo taking in the Mayweather fight, lol


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Its cool man. Im trying not to be to upset.Could be worse, we could be 12-70. Haven't got to feel what it's like for my nets to be in the post season since a while.

Good luck tomorrow.

Grizzlies in 6
Spurs in 5
Heat in 5
Pacers in 7


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> You forgot when Wade basically decked someone on a fast break in the Pacers playoff game and didn't get punished by the NBA.
> 
> edit: Found it


Great example of why I despise Wade. He is simply put, a bitch. Upset that he didn't get a call at the other end, like the refs gave them all of game 1. So he charges Collison. And sure, I'm a biased Pacers fan


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Emerald Flow said:


> Rondo taking in the Mayweather fight, lol


ahaha I saw that too 

OKC and Spurs to win tomorrow


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Hey guys, I got Derrick Rose's new jersey...want to see it? Here it is...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



kobra860 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



kobra860 said:


>






He's got that bench pose down. Hands in perfect form cupped together in both.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Hey guys, I got Derrick Rose's new jersey...want to see it? Here it is...


That's a bad ass watch though.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



CHIcagoMade said:


> That's a bad ass *watch* though.


He's getting used to *watch*ing games on the bench ... 

Nah but seriously, congrats & good luck against Miami


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

my god that statue pic is epic someone should send that shit to Stephen A lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Dragonballfan said:


> my god that statue pic is epic someone should send that shit to Stephen A lol





Done. Sent it to him.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The 40/40 Club ‏@The4040 3h
Cam Newton, *JR Smith*, CC Sabathia, CJ Watson, Andre Blatche and Joe Johnson in the building! The lineup is serious tonight NY

*JR Smith*
*JR Smith*
*JR Smith*

goskdofksdo[fkso[fd[k3-2iur9-djfkwfsdgFUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

What a series for the Bulls, big props to them. Its a shame that they are going up against a well rested Heat, good luck to them.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> The 40/40 Club ‏@The4040 3h
> Cam Newton, *JR Smith*, CC Sabathia, CJ Watson, Andre Blatche and Joe Johnson in the building! The lineup is serious tonight NY
> 
> *JR Smith*
> ...


No Carmelo?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

No, Carmelo has a dislocated shoulder and doesn't have the mind of a teenager.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*






:mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I hope a bunch of people tweeted that douche Royce White that the Rockets were looking SHAAKKYY BAABBYYY after they lost the series to the Thunder. (Google it if you have no idea what I'm talking about).

Glad the Bulls pulled out that series but I honestly thought the Nets had game 7 at home. Lopez is the only guy that consistently shows up for the Nets and really fights to win games for them.

Side Note: Noah got robbed for DPOY!!!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Predictions:

*Spurs* over Warriors in 5

*Thunder* over Grizzlies in 6

*Heat* over Bulls in 4
*
Knicks* over Pacers in 7

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Spurs* over Thunder in 6

*Heat* over Knicks in 5

----------------------------------------------------

*Heat* over Spurs in 6


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Who the fuck is Royce White? :durant


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



pryme tyme said:


> Predictions:
> 
> *Spurs* over Warriors in 5
> 
> ...



watch it be the Warriors/Grizzlies in the WCF, oh good lawd somebody's in a whole heeeeeep of trouble!!!!


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Detailed reads, not terribly long, so I'll combine the two articles and link over.

Read full article:.http://www.discusshoops.com/2013/nba-playoffs/predicting-the-eastern-conference-round-2


> *#1 Miami Heat (66-16) vs. #5 Chicago Bulls (45-37)*
> 
> Enduring a list of injuries to a handful of their best players, the Chicago Bulls closed out the Brooklyn Nets in Game 7 on Saturday night. Quite frankly, I’m not sure how they came out of Brooklyn with a victory. The dismantled Bulls team was on the road, seventh and final game of the series, missing both forward Luol Deng and guard Kirk Hinrich, led by an injured center Joakim Noah, and their only true superstar — former MVP guard Derrick Rose — has been almost as valuable as their cheerleaders. The interesting factor, though, is that Chicago now has to fly to Miami and play a dominant team that has not only been at rest for over a week, but is also walking into a series with a jaw-dropping 41-2 record in their last 43 games.
> 
> ...





> *#2 New York Knicks (54-28) vs. #3 Indiana Pacers (49-32)*
> 
> We’re in for a great match-up between forwards Carmelo Anthony and Paul George. There are only a few guys who have defended Anthony better than George throughout his career, and this season, Carmelo is shooting just 37.9 percent against this Pacers team.
> 
> Consequently, the workload on the defensive end limits the offensive energy output we see from George, who already struggles to score the ball as a primary scoring option for the Pacers, thanks to forward Danny Granger’s injury. Indiana’s top-ranked defense does quite a number on teams, but back down the court, the Pacers run on simple, basic basketball to, undesirably, lower their offense into the bottom 10 of the league.


-----------------------------------

And the second article, for the West...

Read full article:.http://www.discusshoops.com/2013/nba-playoffs/predicting-the-western-conference-round-2


> *#1 Oklahoma City Thunder (60-22) vs. #5 Memphis Grizzlies (56-26)*
> 
> Offense versus defense. Fast-paced, uptempo scoring with a superstar player will match up against a slower halfcourt team that likes to capitalize off of their defensive stops and their inside-out game.
> 
> ...





> *#2 San Antonio Spurs (58-24) vs. #6 Golden State Warriors (47-35)*
> 
> Are the Warriors the most exciting team in the league right now? Even in Oklahoma City, you may not be able to find a louder, rowdier crowd than what you see in Oracle Arena during the playoffs. In addition, I can only assume it doesn’t help when a player, like guard Jarrett Jack, is playing like an all-star out of nowhere. How would that be significant to the Warriors in this upcoming series against the Spurs? Let’s take a look at Jack’s playoff numbers in the 1st round series against the Nuggets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Spurs in 6, Griz in 7, Heat in 4, Pacers in 6
Griz in 6, Heat in 4
Heat in 5 :troll:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> The 40/40 Club ‏@The4040 3h
> Cam Newton, *JR Smith*, CC Sabathia, CJ Watson, Andre Blatche and Joe Johnson in the building! The lineup is serious tonight NY
> 
> *JR Smith*
> ...


:lmao :lmao

Wasn't he out partying the day before game 5 against Boston too?

This guy. When will he grow up and get his shit together?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I know this is old but I still cant get over this.










:lmao

Twitter is hella angry at this cat too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Well it's about time. The Bulls have officially ruled Rose out for the playoffs.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Wasn't he out partying the day before game 5 against Boston too?
> 
> This guy. When will he grow up and get his shit together?


You would think that witnessing one of his friends killed in a car accident would change him.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> Well it's about time. The Bulls have officially ruled Rose out for the playoffs.


They should have done that a looooonnnnngggggg time ago. Even before the playoffs. When the talks really started to happen during the last couple weeks is when they should have shut him down essentailly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



WOOLCUNT said:


> They should have done that a looooonnnnngggggg time ago. Even before the playoffs. When the talks really started to happen during the last couple weeks is when they should have shut him down essentailly.


Fuckin hell about time. What on earth were they waiting for this became a distraction a long time ago :no:


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

//Oh dear, this is awkward. Please delete this post.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

this is the nba discussion thread, bro.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

So I guess me and Aid? (I think it was Aid), were right about the Nets being the new Atlanta Hawks.

Perennial playoff team but never legit contenders, 1st-2nd round exit every year.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> So I guess me and Aid? (I think it was Aid), were right about the Nets being the new Atlanta Hawks.
> 
> Perennial playoff team but never legit contenders, 1st-2nd round exit every year.


I don't think any one thought they'd be more than that that


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Joe Johnson rule


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Grizzlies-OKC should be physical, expecting Z-Bo and Perkins to get into at least 5 scuffles.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:lmao damn the okc fans gonna be tired standing for this long


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Prok doesn't play. Lmao Nets fire 2 coaches in 1 season. Record? PJ was awful though.

No excuse for losing round 1. 

Nate McMillan please. Someone who can yell at their star players.

Edit: Deron said he'd loved to play for Sloan again. Would mark.

Players feel they need a demanding coach who is willing to push them. My guess is they sign Nate


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I say give them a chance. It's their first year with all this new ambition. They should have definitely beaten us though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Sloan would seem like the ideal coach, especially if him & Deron have worked out their issues.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Sloan would seem like the ideal coach, especially if him & Deron have worked out their issues.


If Sloaned coached the Nets, they'd be that much closer to contending in the east, no more stagnant offense. Probably wont happen though. Nate or Larry Brown is my guess.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Nate isn't that good of a coach tbh. He's better than Avery and PJ, but that's not saying much.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Nate isn't that good of a coach tbh. He's better than Avery and PJ, but that's not saying much.


If they can't get a big name, who else?

He'd have them playing hard, he always is willing to push his players. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Nate McMillan? Larry Brown? :cliff1

If having a big name is your concern, which it shouldn't be, get SVG.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

PONDEXTER

Rooting hard for Memphis in this series.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

SVG should be a candidate, a great coach IMO. Much better than McMillan or Brown.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Thunder gonna get swept

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> SVG should be a candidate, a great coach IMO. Much better than McMillan or Brown.


Most coaches are.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

True. But SVG is a top 10 coach.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yeah, I agree. I could see him having actual interest in the job as well, as opposed to the Milwaukee opening. Milwaukee wants him, but I can't see there being any mutual interest.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Milwaukee is a hell-hole right now. I wouldn't want to coach there either.

Buries Tobias Harris on the bench and then trades him and he puts up better numbers than everyone on their team.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Someone should hire JVG. I don't really give a shit about his coaching ability... the guy is a complete retard calling games. Let him go coach so I don't have to listen to him anymore.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Does okc ever run any plays? 

It's either catch and shoot, or drive and foul/bucket 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Crazy game so far


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

im getting pretty damn sick of will.i.am...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> Milwaukee is a hell-hole right now. I wouldn't want to coach there either.
> 
> Buries Tobias Harris on the bench and then trades him and he puts up better numbers than everyone on their team.


Hey man, I'll take it!



Tater said:


> Someone should hire JVG. I don't really give a shit about his coaching ability... the guy is a complete retard calling games. Let him go coach so I don't have to listen to him anymore.


I like JVG. Not afraid to speak his mind.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pretty sure SVG is not interested. I remember him saying that


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucking Durant


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Ugh Memphis. Can't do shit right.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Fucking Durant


I was actually about to say that :lol

Fucking Durant

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

WOW. Durant showing off that clutch gene.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

horrible defense on durant the last two possessions. i know he can score from anywhere, and with anyone guarding him but at least challenge the shot, get a hand in his face!

EDIT: My 3000th post!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



WWF said:


> I like JVG. Not afraid to speak his mind.


Speaking your mind is a bad thing when you have such dumbass things to say.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

PRESSURE FREE THROWS!!!! 

And they in


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Defensive JUGGERNAUT Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

No fucking way Pondexter makes all of these.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck you okc fuck you

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Memphis gave this game away. Or OKC got lucky. Even though OKC won, Memphis still looks like the team that will win the series.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Quincy PonCHOKEster


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I was hoping Memphis takes it, oh wells


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Memphis in 6.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Memphis in 6.


Me to. 

I have Pacers in 7 against NY


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

If that would have went in..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LeBron james has officially been named the map. 

... In other news. Fuck you durant

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Why is Sam Young playing over Gerald Green? Ugh.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Cycloneon said:


> LeBron james has officially been named the map.
> 
> ... In other news. Fuck you durant
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well, at least he's not the mvp...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Green Shot 37% in the regular season, then again Sam Young didn't do much better


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Cycloneon said:


> LeBron james has officially been named the map.
> 
> ... In other news. Fuck you durant
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The Map would be an awesome nickname.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

COPE.

Give this man some more PT


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

DEE JAY! THREE!

Might wanna guard Augustin he's a beast


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

5/2/1 on 35% 
5/2/1 on 27% in the first round

I'll take my chances


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

well i like him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Seriously the Knicks might want to guard Augustin.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

damn dj's on fire


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

David West is nice. Don't see his name come up much but he's pretty good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Oh how I wish the Pacers didn't steal him from the Celtics. That's another Ugh moment.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Point diabetes

Sigh.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Glad these games are close, this should be an interesting series. I'm going with the knicks in 7


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I really can`t see the knicks winning this series, the only matchup advantage they have is anthonys superior scoring and even then he cant seem to get above 40%. Add in the fact that George is better in all other facets of the game and Indiana is arguably better and much deeper at every other position(maybe the 2 for the knicks when jr is hot) and i see the pacers taking this in 5 or maybe 6


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The more doubters, the better


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

lol at Simmons and Jalen

Melo is "settling"? Fuck off, he's going to the rim and getting killed. Should have got some calls, but it's mostly great defense from a top of the line defensive team. Still, he's going to the rim.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Magic Johnson is a fucking moron.

LeBron has no commercials? Are we forgetting that 10 minute commercial that was getting heavy play during the beginning of the season for Samsung's phone? Or his State Farm commercials? Pretty sure there's some others that I'm just not thinking of.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL at arguing that Lebron should have more commercials. Who cares.

Definitely prefer TNTS halftime crew


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Magic is a horrible analyst who's only kept on there for name value.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The guys on NBATV like 3D and Brent Barry are better than the goofs on ESPN.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Damn, TNT/NBATV's coverage just murders ESPN's. Wish their crew was covering the Finals.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Tyson Chandler has been decent/mediocre this entire season. I have as much of a defensive presence as he does this game

There we go


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Uh oh. Melo with 4 fouls.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

lol at Anthony having 4 fouls and Hibbert having 1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Myst said:


> Damn, TNT/NBATV's coverage just murders ESPN's. Wish their crew was covering the Finals.


They should alternate like the NFL does with the Super Bowl. At least that would make it "fair".

I guess with TNT getting All-Star Weekend and March Madness, they feel it's fair to have ESPN get the Finals.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

smh


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Goddammit it looks like they don't know what to do with the ball!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

smhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Jr and Anthony not playing well - bad things happens.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Anthony is playing well, he's driving and just not getting some calls. He's not forcing the issue

JR though..

Point diabetes is playing extremely well in the playoffs, props.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Knicks players are so pathetic. Tyson Chandler will go out there and Batista Bomb a player and they'll still cry about how it's not a foul.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I can't believe I'm saying this, but we really need STAT. We need someone to get Hibbert out from under the basket. Even Sheed would have been good.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Ya, the knicks dont have much in the way of secondary scoring when bad JR chooses to show up.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

JR finally passes, and it's to K-Mart instead of a wide open Cope. Fuck this


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

AUGUSTIN :mark:
HOOK'EM :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Man Kidd has been absolute garbage, him and Prigs are too scared to shoot. He's worked on his 3 point shot in the latter years of his career just so he would be to make a 3, and now he won't even take a chance.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Chandler has two rebounds
Two.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

smh knicks


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Props to Hibbert for holding down the paint

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

PSYCHO T!!


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

YES!!!!!!

Now or never. C'mon!!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Looks like JR woke up


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Let's go Pacers, kill these bastards.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> The guys on NBATV like 3D and Brent Barry are better than the goofs on ESPN.


Simmons and Jalen are awesome though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't blow this lead Pacers... Let Anthony foul himself.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Why is Jason Kidd in the game over Shump? Can anyone give me a reason?

Thank god


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Simmons sucks imo

Wilbon is pretty good though


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

No Call

LEL.

Sterns gonna make the call to Joey Crawford for game 2 and show these jabronis how it's done


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Melo is getting raped when he drives.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Hibbert has dominated Carmelo at the rim today.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

OFFENSIVE INTERFERENCE
OFFENSIVE FOUL
NO CALL
JUMP BALL


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

George got hacked to shit on a couple drives too, their letting it go both ways


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Carmelo isnt getting his usual dick sucking from the refs. Knicks have been crying all game. Fuck them. Fuck them hard.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The only time it was a really bad missed call was that one to put them up 91-80

The fact that Anthony has only 4 FTs is a joke

and lmao at above. Hit in the face, NO CALL.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Oh look, JR drives to the basket and he scores. Who knew?

WHY WOULD YOU DOUBLE TEAM HIBBERT WHEN HES THAT FAR AWAY FROM THE BASKET?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Flop by Smith


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

MELO WIT DA TREY :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

MELO.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Lets see if the Knicks have one more run left in them.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

8 points game


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



RyanPelley said:


> Carmelo isnt getting his usual dick sucking from the refs. Knicks have been crying all game. Fuck them. Fuck them hard.


The knicks lack of composure and whining really carries over to their fans. If you`ve ever been on RealGM you`d get the impression that the knicks have never lost a game legit, its always the refs "screwing them" and they seem to think stern has some conspiracy against NY .


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Realgm biased against the Knicks? What the fuck are you smoking? You can't make a thread in the general board about Melo/the Knicks without being bashed


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

.......................................................................................................


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

3 rebounds
lmao.

Save_Us_STAT


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Chandler with two dumb ass fouls


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The knicks board ruined all knicks credibility. Every post game thread.is a whine fest about the refs if they lose, theres some really good posters from the knicks but the majority of them ruin it by going overboard with the "better then the heat " "lebron is garbage", "carmelo is mvp" as soon as the knicks got good again.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I think Chandler has something wrong with him that he's not letting on, he's just not the same.

And the *Knicks* board? Are you kidding? Those geeks want Melo off the team every chance they get. Fuck them


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad to see that Spike Lee is still a jackass. Hicks vs. Knicks.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

lol at the MSG crowd, awful. You'd think it's the last day of the regular season instead of the first time the Knicks have been in the second round since 1999. Besides the these refs suck chants, garbage.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

amen tonight. Knicks must win next one.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I think its the fact they go small ball so often and hes had all the pressure of holding it down in the paint by himself all season, hes worn out.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

What an appropriate way to end it


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Augustin with the derp....but it looks like the Pacers will win.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why were fans leaving with over a minute left?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Because the MSG crowd tonight was garbage.

What an awful game, amazing we only lost by 7. Rush STAT back, I really don't give a shit at this point if it causes him further damage. He hasn't done anything positive after the Melo trade, I appreciate him for "bringing NY back", but that's it. Chandler needs to step up, and Woodson needs to grow a pair. He's letting the inmates run the asylum, how the fuck do you let JR party (again) the night before a huge playoff game? And give Copeland some playing time


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> I think Chandler has something wrong with him that he's not letting on, he's just not the same.
> 
> And the *Knicks* board? Are you kidding? Those geeks want Melo off the team every chance they get. Fuck them


That's how people on the Celtic board feel about Rondo. Well how they felt until they saw how awful this team was in the playoffs without him.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



RyanPelley said:


> Why were fans leaving with over a minute left?


Because they know home-team already lost?

Anyway. 4 quarter makes me think positively. Knicks gonna win series in 6.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gang said:


> Because they know home-team already lost?


And?


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



RyanPelley said:


> And?


People disappointed. That's it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Rockets fans did the same thing Game 6. Instead of sticking around and cheering the heart of your young team, they bail to beat traffic. I hate it but it happens.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

People are probably just trying to get out to their car or the train station first. I know at Fenway lots of people leave early to beat the crowd. But fuck that, I just wait like a half hour in Fenway and leave when everything isn't so cluttered.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, that just sucks. I know it happens with every team, but come on. Stick it out.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Every team has fans like that, specifically when tickets get more expensive. The more vocal fans can't afford them, and the rich ones buy them and just sit on their hands all game. Even Indiana had issues with their fans this year, and they're one of the best fanbases in the league.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Great win by the Pacers. Luckily for them they didn't have to guard Jason Kidd's corpse.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ether said:


> Every team has fans like that, specifically when tickets get more expensive. The more vocal fans can't afford them, and the rich ones buy them and just sit on their hands all game. Even Indiana had issues with their fans this year, and they're one of the best fanbases in the league.


Good point. The Colts games I've attended in the past few years had a lot of people like that. Big 3rd down, and people wont stand up and get loud. Just an occasional "yew hew."


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yall learned today about the Pacers....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Knicks are who we thought they were.

THEY ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

No they aren't

They would have been out in the first round if that was true


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

While JR Smith was out partying, Felton was having a bit of fun of his own:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

It's amazing how stupid Woodson is.

Has he not watched the all star game, the Olympics? Melo was playing out of his mind those games, why? One reason, he was getting open looks because the team was creating *FOR HIM*. Not letting him call his own number, iso, no off ball movement, etc. Felton can create, Prigs can, they just don't get the chance. Anyone on this board has a better offensive gameplan than Woodson. The main advantage with Woodson is the relationship with his players, and that isn't beneficial all the same. See: His over-faith in Kidd/JR and having no faith in Cope/Prigs for the first half of the season.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> While JR Smith was out partying, Felton was having a bit of fun of his own:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> No they aren't
> 
> They would have been out in the first round if that was true


I was joking. Trying to see if someone would catch the reference.

But I do think the Knicks would've lost to a healthy Celtics team aka with playoff Rondo, Sully and Barbosa. However that's an argument for another day.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Barbosa isn't even on the team anymore
Sully? What if the Knicks had a healthy STAT?
Fair point on Rondo


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



HeatWave said:


> Yall learned today about the Pacers....


please for the love of God when the Knicks get knocked out in New York let Reggie Miller run out and do the choke reference to Spike Lee


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Barbosa only got traded because he tore his ACL. Yeah I'm aware that Amar'e was injured.

But I think that with Barbosa, Sully, Rondo + healthy KG & Pierce, the Celtics beat the Knicks. You don't have to agree, I don't you expect to.

- But Pierce isn't having that bad of a series shooting-wise if he isn't injured.
- Playoff Rondo.
- With Rondo, the Celtics have a true point guard to run the offense, meaning less turnovers because guys like Bradley & Pierce are clueless trying to run an offense.
- Speaking of Bradley, Bradley is allowed to play his natural position of SG and he plays his best when playing alongside Rondo.
- Barbosa was our best scorer off the bench. If Barbosa is playing that means no Terrence Williams, Crawford or Courtney Lee.
- Sullinger as our best rebounder and the only player on our team that hustled for boards.
- Most importantly if those guys are playing, Pierce & KG's minutes probably would've been decreased allowing them to have more rest and fresher legs throughout the game.

The Celtics with those guys are a completely different team. Truth be told if the Celtics had those players they would've more than likely finished higher than the 7th seed so a Knicks matchup probably wouldn't have even happened. But the Celtics are out of the playoffs, so who cares.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

If you give yourself an uninjured Pierce, what about Melo's shoulder? Does JR still get suspended? Etc etc, but as you said, the Celtics are out so who cares


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The Celtics completely healthy vs. Knicks completely healthy, I think Celtics win. It's that simple.

But once again, Celtics are out. It's :reggie time. (That is the only Pacer smilie we have right? :side


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> The Celtics completely healthy vs. Knicks completely healthy, I think Celtics win. It's that simple.
> 
> But once again, Celtics are out. It's
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Fun fact. Melo in the last 4 games is 35 for 110 from the field.

:bron2


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Not bad for someone playing with a dislocated shoulder


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Didn't Melo hurt his shoulder in game 5 against Boston?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Yes. Game 4 was an off night, but the whole team was off that night. It's going to be a shame that whenever we get knocked out of the playoffs it'll be blamed on Melo and not Kidd/Chandler/JR/Woodson. But, the star always gets all of the blame.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

JR Smith ‏@TheRealJRSmith 13m
First an for most I wasn't clubbing before the game so y'all can kill that. Don't try an find reasons when I miss shots! #HopOff

40/40 club exposed dude. What did he go to the 40/40 for then? Small talk with Joe Johnson? Fuck that










:lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> JR Smith ‏@TheRealJRSmith 13m
> First an for most I wasn't clubbing before the game so y'all can kill that. Don't try an find reasons when I miss shots! #HopOff
> 
> 40/40 club exposed dude. What did he go to the 40/40 for then? Small talk with Joe Johnson? Fuck that
> ...


Sucha shame, guy has the size, athleticisim and skill level to be a near elite level 2 if he wanted it bad enough and dedicated himself.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Last time I went to the 40/40 in Atlantic City I saw to many strange ppl :side:

Skipped the whole Knicks game, surprised they lost though. Melo with another bad shooting game sucks but atleast he picked up 11 boards.

Lebron was MVP but it wasn't unanimous. Who would actually vote for someone else. Was it one vote or more.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

One person voted Carmelo, LeBron got 120 out of 121 first place votes.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> One person voted Carmelo, LeBron got 120 out of 121 first place votes.


Apparently it was someone from Miami who voted for Melo.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:lmao one person actually voted Carmelo. Can this person get put into witness protection, in what world was Melo better than.Lebron this year. I expected vote to be Durant and I'd understand but Melo. Wow just wow. MVP is MVP but unanimous would have made it sweeter for sure. 

:brady2 > :bron2

it was said to be Dan Le Batard but it hasnt been confirmed I think. Whoever it is will get trolled and tons of hate mail for sure.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> :lmao one person actually voted Carmelo. Can this person get put into witness protection, in what world was Melo better than.Lebron this year. I expected vote to be Durant and I'd understand but Melo. Wow just wow. MVP is MVP but unanimous would have made it sweeter for sure.
> 
> :brady2 > :bron2


Least it won't be like that one year where that guy voted for AI instead of giving the MVP award unanimously for Shaq :cuss:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Dragonballfan said:


> Least it won't be like that one year where that guy voted for AI instead of giving the MVP award unanimously for Shaq :cuss:


It's exactly that.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Stall_19 said:


> It's exactly that.


Exactly lol. its the same exact situation.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Along with the LeBron blunder, there were five voters who didn't even have Kevin Durant in the top 5 for MVP.

Final voting:
1. LeBron James (1,207 points)
2. Kevin Durant (765 points)
3. Carmelo Anthony (475 points)
4. Chris Paul (289 points)
5. Kobe Bryant (184 points)
6. Tony Parker (86 points)
7. Tim Duncan (65 points)
8. James Harden (33 points)
9. Russell Westbrook (9 points)
10. Dwyane Wade (5 points)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I can only assume most of the ppl who have votes had a different meaning to the term MVP. Who would not have Durant in their top 5 at all. Did they know who their fellow voters were gonna vote for because I can honestly see someone not voting for Lebron simply because he wouldnt want someone be unanimous.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I don't think voters have a problem with voting a player unanimously for an award seeing as Damian Lillard unanimously won ROY this season.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

ROY awards are so easy though because maybe a handful of rookies actually have a good to great first year. Damian was head and shoulders ahead of his peers, I couldnt name you another rookie besides Anthony and thats only cuz he was on team USA. Also is Damian the 1st unanimous RoY? Lebron woyld have been the first unanimous MVP right.

Might be wrong but some voters could think like that. Congrats to Lebron though, 4 mvps at 28 is unthinkable. Whats crazy is he could easily win it next year if he is healthy. If he wins a titles and finals MVP let the Kobe and Lebron debates intensify. 2 finals MVPs each will mean alot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Blake Griffin and David Robinson were both unanimous ROYs. Idk about if there were any before them.

And yes LeBron would've been the first unanimous MVP.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Stall_19 said:


> It's exactly that.


Is he getting death threats too :|


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> :lmao one person actually voted Carmelo. Can this person get put into witness protection, in what world was Melo better than.Lebron this year. I expected vote to be Durant and I'd understand but Melo. Wow just wow. MVP is MVP but unanimous would have made it sweeter for sure.
> 
> :brady2 > :bron2
> 
> it was said to be Dan Le Batard but it hasnt been confirmed I think. Whoever it is will get trolled and tons of hate mail for sure.


Probs a troll vote, Lebron hater :lelbron

Shouldn't be given opportunity to vote again


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Dragonballfan said:


> Is he getting death threats too :|


Well it's anonymous now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

PACERS!!!!!

LeBron can even possibly get 2 more. Which puts him on Jordan's level...only in terms of MVP's. :skip


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

It wasnt Dan Lebatard...He trolled twitter....A joke that turned in to some retweets that eventually turned into him twitpicing a message he got from Dan Patrick to come on his show tomorrow to discuss why he voted for Melo..He doesnt even have a MVP vote


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Kevin Durant, doing so well with all the pressure so far, wonder howl ong he can maintain this hot form


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

http://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/2...good-reason/Yo08ZgzGaxzlt9KF0JDfqM/story.html

I cant believe it, a Boston writer voted for Carmelo. He was shocked to find out everyone but him voted Lebron?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> http://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/2...good-reason/Yo08ZgzGaxzlt9KF0JDfqM/story.html
> 
> I cant believe it, a Boston writer voted for Carmelo. He was shocked to find out everyone but him voted Lebron?


His reasoning makes sense to a point though, I don't see what the big deal is personally. Not everybody has to worship at the alter of King James.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Thing its not worshipping its just realizing greatness. His reasoning isnt terrible but I'd love to see who he has voted for in previous seasons. Take Lebron off the Heat and they are considerably bad because they lose the top scorer,rebounder and passer. I could say he is more important to the Heat than Melo is to NY.

I know its not a big deal though :lol its just amazing that the 1 vote went to Melo over Durant who is the consensus #2.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SAS is on First Take saying that there's been rumors of Clippers & Celtics discussing a trade centered around Blake Griffin, Eric Bledsoe, DeAndre Jordan & Caron Butler for KG, Pierce and an agreement for Doc to coach the Clippers.

I call total bullshit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:StephenA2

Hope WARRIORS pull an upset tonight.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> SAS is on First Take saying that there's been rumors of Clippers & Celtics discussing a trade centered around Blake Griffin, Eric Bledsoe, DeAndre Jordan & Caron Butler for KG, Pierce and an agreement for Doc to coach the Clippers.
> 
> I call total bullshit.
> 
> ...


Good lord would the Clippers actually trade all those players for 2 players who will probably retire soon??? They'd be retarded to do so :faint:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> SAS is on First Take saying that there's been rumors of Clippers & Celtics discussing a trade centered around Blake Griffin, Eric Bledsoe, DeAndre Jordan & Caron Butler for KG, Pierce and an agreement for Doc to coach the Clippers.
> 
> I call total bullshit.
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that. What I dont get is Doc Rivers. Didnt they go through the same tbing after last years end when questions about blowing the C's up happened. Now they lose again and its the same story about him being gone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Doc is overrated. All that's good thing for him is he's probably the most loved and respected coach in the league by players and that he's a good motivator. But he sucks at rotations, he's stubborn with adjustments, he's terrible at managing young players, his offensive gameplan is terrible, he's hit or moss in drawing plays up for clutch moments, the list goes on.

Doc is good for a team like the Celtics were in previous years: A veteran contender or not even veteran contenders, just contenders. But he's one of the worst coaches you can have for a rebuilding team which is the direction the Celtics should be going in.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> SAS is on First Take saying that there's been rumors of Clippers & Celtics discussing a trade centered around Blake Griffin, Eric Bledsoe, DeAndre Jordan & Caron Butler for KG, Pierce and an agreement for Doc to coach the Clippers.
> 
> I call total bullshit.
> 
> ...


What the.... That sounds like the most idiotic trade imaginable for the Clippers.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

SAS knows nothing. Celtics would run away with murder

Oh and today Sloan said he would listen if Nets gave him a call.

Please Please


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

What idiot would really believe that trade would happen?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Im surprised Spo isnt talked like he is an elite coach. IMO only reason Doc is looked as a great coach is because 3 HoFs came together. Someone like Pop is ibviously better because he has had great seasons with a core of young guys and the aging Duncan. 

How likely is it that Pierce will retire, he isnt even that bad honestly. With a healthy Rondo he could easily average 16 a game, KG was the one who looked completely done. Can you trade coaches?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

KG was the Celtics best player during the playoffs. He started off slow in the first two games but he came around. And he was playing with a hip pointer and bone spurs in his feet.

KG is far from done. Pierce is the one who's closer to being done as far as skill declining goes.

Spo isn't an elite coach. He's a good coach but definitely not elite. I agree with Doc. People in Boston have revisionist history. There were a large number of Celtic fans calling for Doc's head and wanting him fired before Danny managed to trade for Ray & KG. Then after the Big 3 formed Doc got a reputation as one of the premier coaches in the league.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Xile44 said:


> SAS knows nothing. Celtics would run away with murder
> 
> Oh and today Sloan said he would listen if Nets gave him a call.
> 
> Please Please


They'd definatley become one of the favorites next year if Sloan coaches them. The team could use a more disciplined offense.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> SAS is on First Take saying that there's been rumors of Clippers & Celtics discussing a trade centered around Blake Griffin, Eric Bledsoe, DeAndre Jordan & Caron Butler for KG, Pierce and an agreement for Doc to coach the Clippers.
> 
> I call total bullshit.
> 
> ...


:lmao @ that 'deal'.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Soupman Prime said:


> Take Lebron off the Heat and they are considerably bad because they lose the top scorer,rebounder and passer. I could say he is more important to the Heat than Melo is to NY.


No way

Chalmers
Wade
Battier
Haslem
Bosh

6th Man: Ray Allen

vs

Felton
Shump (Who was injured for most of the first half of the season)
JR
K-Mart (who wasn't on the team during the first half of the season)
Chandler

6th Man: ....Kidd?

Knicks probably miss the playoffs and the Heat are still a 2-4 seed.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Especially since the Knicks were real solid down the stretch, I don't see why Melo being considered MVP is such a stretch. Eh, maybe I'm just a Lebron hater.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I don't think Melo has a case over LeBron. Yeah, taking him off the Knicks hurts the Knicks more than taking LeBron off the Heat but..

Take Tony Parker off the Spurs
CP3 off the Clippers
James Harden off the Rockets (would be MVP with this logic)

etc.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

http://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/1dmeyc/i_have_worked_two_years_as_a_team_attendant/

Very dope Reddit AMA

Some of my favorite so far



> Many. Here is one I was just thinking about.
> So before the players run out onto the court at around 20:00-15:00 they congregate outside the locker room. Brandon Jennings likes to stretch his legs by swinging them back and forth while leaning face first towards a wall. He managed to be stupid enough to do that right in front of a door that opens outward.
> Here's where it gets good.
> 
> ...





> Here's another one I was just thinking about. It occured about a month ago when the Raptors were in town. I was just walking through the visitor's locker room when Amir Johnson and Rudy Gay called me over. Normally this would be a job for one of my supervisors, but he ran an errand.
> So it went something like this...
> RG:"Hey. Just saying, hypothetically...you know.... i'm not really asking....but just maybe....I mean theoretically.....could you get us some liquor?
> Me: "Yeah for sure. What were you thinking?"
> ...





> Wow, a lot of nice guys. Durant, Nash, Devin Harris, Alonzo Gee, Anthony Parker, Carlos Delfino, John Henson.





> absolutely not. After he (Durant) shoots around, he asks one of us to lob him an alley-oop and then knuckle bumps us all.





> Oh god, so many John Henson stories. He's a really, really cool guy. The cage that I talked about in the FAQs has a door that closes (like a prison door) and he would always come and close that when we were in there and laugh. He would always toss his warmups on top of is in a non-hostile way. He once had to wear a 70's Bucks uniform for a commercial and he walked around the whole locker room with the short-shorts. It was hilarious. We were watching a final four game in the Courtside Club )far away from the bucks locker room) and he just walked up and started watching right next to use.
> 
> Monta seems disconnected from the rest of the team.
> 
> Absolutely. You could tell there was no liking for either party by the others. It was just a cold atmosphere.


lel Monta


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*







:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

#FUNFACT

The last time the golden state warriors won in San Antonio, was back on valentine's day in 1997.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

"@TommyBeer: Melo has missed 117 shots this postseason… Durant & Brook Lopez are the only other players that have ATTEMPTED over 115 FG’s this postseason"

this stat made me laugh almost as much as watching shaq trying to do commentary on inside the NBA or magic stupid rants about lebron and his endorsements and the stupid network behind him talking about it like it's a serious topic. 

i think notorious posted that on here so he could kill the trade with his curse. i can't take it seriously b/c it's on first take.

i'm rooting for the warriors tonight and i don't know why. a roger sterling sighting could change all of this.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

This had me rolling


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Is Rose starting to annoy anybody else lately, seriously I love the guys personality & on court ability - but this I might come back, I might not, it's still possible, no it's not BS is annoying the crap out of me. He's probably just answering questions, but just give this crap a rest.

Can't turn on ESPN without seeing a D. Rose update.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

HAHA that Melo pic is classic :troll


Also Damn heard Deng might not play at all this series he's that sick so pretty much we fucked already


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Notorious, you always like to throw the blame at Chicago for not ruling Rose out. Why don't you ever blame Rose for not coming out and saying he is not returning?



> "Still in the air. I might have a chance," Rose said Monday morning the Bulls shootaround, about nine hours before Game 1 of Chicago's Eastern Conference semifinals series against the Miami Heat.


How can you defend him for playing on the emotions of many naive Bulls fans? He knows he is not returning, so there is no need for him to come out and say such crap.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I have. I've said time and time again in this thread and in the chatbox that Rose is wrong for toying with Bulls fans emotions and not coming out and saying he isn't playing instead of continuously giving them false hope. Rose gets just as much, if not more blame than the Bulls organization for that part.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Ok, fair do's. I must have never been in the chatbox when you have said this.

Tonight may be brutal. I just hope it isn't a massacre. No Deng = LeBron going in without lube tonight. We'll fight hard though. Noah should dominate Bosh at least.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Now Rose is saying he might come back in the 2nd round.

Fuck off please. He needs to either say he'll definitely play and give a date or he needs to just STFU and sit out the season. His flip-flopping of excuses to not return is annoying the shit out of me.

I'm on his side but he needs to be honest.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Belinelli got fined $15k for this celebration:

http://www.nba.com/2013/news/05/06/marco-belinelli-fined-gesture/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts

:bosh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

The good ole Sam Cassell big balls dance :lmao

IIRC Eddie House got fined for doing it a couple years ago too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

NBA gonna be full of robots in a few years time. They'll be sorry when they kill all emotion.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey you guys need to think of the children. Would you want your kid running around the play yard at school holding his balls? Wait that would be pretty cool haha..


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

NBA, NFL, WWE, etc. has become soft.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

That was one of the ugliest halfs of basketball I've ever seen. So proud of mah bulls they goin all out tonight :avit:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I'm surprised that the Bulls are keeping it this close. I hope that they can keep it up and even pull off a win.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

JIMMY BUCKETS is something else.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

They should just give Nate & Jimmy the ball and say fuck it 

LeBron killing us too


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I heart Jimmy Butler.

Too bad we don't have our top 2 players tonight.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

BRAVE BULLS


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Miami

:reggie
:reggie
:reggie
:reggie
:reggie :reggie :reggie :reggie


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Holy fucking BULLS! Up 4 with 45 seconds to play! :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Great D by Gay Allen right there.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Lelbron :jay2


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Who needs Rose when you got NATE?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL and I'm suppose to be embarrassed cause we lost to an injured Bulls team, no.

They play with mad heart. Amazing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



StarzNBarz said:


> BRAVE BULLS


We have a new thread title if Bulls hold on.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Damn I'm as shocked as the Heat fans. Thought we would be in for one of those emotional losses but I'll take it :noah


Thread title should be Lebron don't like it rough :bron3


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Brb. Going to get my Jimmy Buckets tattoo. Holy shit. Bulls! :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

NATE & JIMMY > ROSE, LEBRON, WADE, BOSH


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

For Miamis sake they need to put LeBron on him and pray he shuts him down like Rose in the 2011 ECF


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

I see this in the same vein as the Indiana game last year. As the one that wake up the Heat but they will have to battle for these wins. Chicago is definitely the team with the most heart in the playoffs. Well except :rose2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

DA BULLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

DA MOTHER FUCKING BULLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Heat in 4? Fuck that.

DA BULLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

*BULLS! *

Hahahahaha fuck you Miami! :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Will mark for a HeatWave sighting to give his opinions on Wade's play tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:bron4:bron3


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

:lelbron


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

In the words of the "GREAT" Charles Barkley, Miami that was terble just terble :bron2


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Warriors time for upset


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Bulls win









2 more wins and I think Rose might be "ready"


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> We have a new thread title if Bulls hold on.



Sure. Just please don't put a hash tag before it...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao once again a depleted Chicago proves to be Miami's kryptonite 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Lol terrible game by the Heat today. Could be rust but probably the Bulls D. Lebron stepped up but it seemed like noone else wanted to. They are in the same situation as the Knicks now cuz game 2 is a must win.

Last drive by Nate was just a dagger.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Heat make a few more of those open 3's and it's a whole different game. I'll hold off the worries for a bit.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Notorious said:


> Will mark for a HeatWave sighting to give his opinions on Wade's play tonight.


Wade didn't play horribly though he was sure at his all time whinyness at not getting the calls. Though that three point shot was just horrible.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Game 2 is way more of a must win for New York than Miami


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Gotta enjoy this lead while it lasts :side:

Bulls heart it crazy. Miami can't use rustiness as an excuse, as most of Bulls players are close to dead. I knew we weren't getting swept though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Jimmy Buckets! 21 pts 14 rebs

and he was on LBJ and Wade all game.

:kobe3


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Welp, Miami looked pissed looks like we losing 4 in a row


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I don't see the Warriors lasting long in this game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Rose coming back for game 3? :kobe5


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I'm gonna laugh if it's a Pacers/Bulls ECF without Rose.

Stern's face when he sees those Television ratings. :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*










:StephenA


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I approve of this thread title. (Y)



Ether said:


> For Miamis sake they need to put LeBron on him and pray he shuts him down like Rose in the 2011 ECF


LeBron ain't shut shit down. He had Wade doubling off that waste of space Keith Bogans, who couldn't hit a shot to save his life.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Spurs look rusty. They are just letting GS in the paint and chumping out on the rebounds. Still a lot of b-ball to go.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Emerald Flow said:


> I'm gonna laugh if it's a Pacers/Bulls ECF without Rose.
> 
> Stern's face when he sees those Television ratings. :lmao


There is no way that Reggie Rose and BJ Armstrong will let the Bulls play the ECF or Finals without Derrick. No way. Way too much exposure. And really, if the Bulls can win WITHOUT Rose...what's the point of his monster contract?

But this is all way too premature. Still a dominant Heat team in the way. I still expect the Heat to win in 5/6.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



kobra860 said:


> :StephenA


:lmao Why the fuck didn't he just drive straight to the hoop was already almost there :bron3


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I laughed when the Bulls finally won this game, but I really think that the Heat will win the next 4 games. Knicks took the first 2 games in a series against the Bulls in 93 I think and Chicago won the next 4 games when Jordan got sick of fucking around. King James will return in Game 2. Heat in 5. 

San Antonio however, may not beat Golden State. They beat a good Nuggets team and are the type of team that the Spurs do not like to play. If the Golden State team that played Denver stays on the court, they could make the NBA finals against a old Spurs team and a OKC team minus Westbrook.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Bulls are 9-8 vs Miami since the formation of the Big 3.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I'm sorry but...

Marco fucking Bellineli 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Which necromancer revived Andrew Bogut for these playoffs?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Can't believe I missed that Bulls/Heat game.:bron3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Spurs better not lose this one. It's going to be very difficult to win in Oracle.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

INCREDABULLS!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I can understand why Miami may have lost. (I didn't watch it but yeah) 

They haven't played in over a week

Chicago, even if bruised, is more fresh since they've played two days ago

LeBron and wade were too busy getting manicures and pedicures during their mini vacation. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Geez, apparently I'm the only watching this game on here. Aside from the Lakers it seems no one cares about these west coast teams. Damn east coast bias.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Cycloneon said:


> I can understand why Miami may have lost. (I didn't watch it but yeah)
> 
> They haven't played in over a week
> 
> ...


I would think it would have benefited the team that was well rested to be more dominate, but holy hell that was a awful game from the heat and I'm happy about it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

COME AT US HEAT GAME 2 :bosh2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

If Rose comes back to steal the limelight, and the Bulls organization allows it, I will never watch basketball again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

We don't even need Rose :side:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Seen a little of the Bulls win. :mark: Lil Nate was beasting and feasting down the stretch.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Warriors doing a lot better than I thought they would do. Home teams having difficulty this week.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Come on spurs 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



El Conquistador said:


> If Rose comes back to steal the limelight, and the Bulls organization allows it, I will never watch basketball again.


That is my fear.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Rose, the next villian of NBA :rose1


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Fucking Spurs. They just want to make this series difficult I guess, since the last one was too easy. I'm not comfortable about this series at all.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Playoff pressure has no effect on Curry, holy crap. Dude can shoot.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Curry dropping bombs.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

FUCKING WARRIORS

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

A rare moment in time. The Spurs look rattled.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

FUCK GO WARRIORS


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Smh @ people thinking Spurs were gonna destroy the Warriors. They are legit. It's definitely gonna be a good/tough series. I can see it going 7 or even ending in 6 with GSW winning. ROARACLE is a tough place to win.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

CURRY just taking the piss right now.

Dunno if anyone thought SAS were going to destroy GSW. I think people just couldn't see GSW winning 4 games vs SAS. And even if they win this first game, I still don't see it. Similar situation to Heat/Bulls series.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

CURRY!!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Heat check~!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Curry is molesting the Spurs right now.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

CURRY


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Spurs crowd is underrated. Still alive even though the team is struggling.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Curry went NBA Jam on the Spurs that quarter.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

This Steph Curyy is a baaaaaaaadd boy!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

This will be the test for Golden State. Spurs are a team that knows how to get it done in these situation. Lets see how the GS youth handles this fourth quarter on the road.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*



Ether said:


> Miami
> 
> :reggie
> :reggie
> ...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

For all press Duncan and Parker get I think Manu is the most dangerous in this situation.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Manu only played 19 min and has 13 points, 4 rebounds and 6 assists


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

JFC Curry.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Curry doing it all. 38 points and 9 assists.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Steph Curry has been the MVP this playoffs so far


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Spurs really fucking with my emotions right now!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Jefferson going to the line and missing 2 is a huge turning point.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Flashbacks of Denver Game 6 for the Warriors. Spurs with a 13-0 run.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Spurs being straight vets right now. I hope Golden State can hold on.

I like the Spurs, but I want to see some young new teams step up.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Stall_19 said:


> Geez, apparently I'm the only watching this game on here. Aside from the Lakers it seems no one cares about these west coast teams. Damn east coast bias.


Watching Golden State/Spurs out here in Boston. 

(Course the Red Sox were in extra innings)

:vince2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They're on the verge of blowing this lead. The lead is down to 1

15-0 run

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

BIG basket by Jack there.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

THE GAME IS TIED

18 to 2 run to go to overtime. Lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

WOW


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Holy Shit!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

If the Warriors lose this game, this will crush their confidence for the whole series.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Curry had some open people to pass the ball to. No idea why he forced that shot.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN OMG


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Looked like Curry had a teammate open


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Shit. Massive shot by Green. Poor sequence by Curry.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

El Barto said:


> Looked like Curry had a teammate open


I was so sure he was going to pass it over to the man to his corner right for a three. I guess he wanted to be the hero and messed it up 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Well with the night he's had, I'm sure he thought it would go in.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

SPURS WITH THE LEAD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Curry has gone cold.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

SPURS AIN'T BACKIN OFF


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Golden State looks completely demoralized. Watched a 5 point lead in overtime quickly evaporate. Spurs don't look like they can miss.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Steph Curry vs. Tony Parker might be the best matchup of these playoffs.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Come on spurs, risk the last second shot

Ginobli with the and one.. He's gonna drive it in 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

GS offensive execution down the stretch has been terrible. Inb4 Spurs win at the buzzer.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Lol, Richard Jefferson only played 3 mins. He's -11 for the game.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck I thought that went in

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

2OT.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

:lmao at fans who thought the shot went in!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

DUNCAN


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

2OT!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Curry has gone stale. Don't even bother giving him the ball

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just put Tracy McGrady in so he can go JORDAN

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Gotta love Pop's guts. Double OT and Manu & Duncan on the bench.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Big time flop.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

YES! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Tony Parker is an assassin


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Da i forgot all about TMAC lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

UP BY 5!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Spurs might have this one.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Crap Crap crap

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Look at them Warriors fight. Up by 1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

...Kent Bazemore? Great finish by him, but why the fuck is he in the game?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Brazemore? It's BAZEMORE!!!! Dick stockton :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Great play by Warriors.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Manu's shit 3 pointer ruined it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

GREEEEEEEEEEN OMG


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

OMGGGGG I LOVE THIS SPORT :mark:

BUT WTF Ginobili lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



HardKoR said:


> Manu's shit 3 pointer ruined it.


Yeah, that was puzzling. Would not expect such a shot from a seasoned vet like him.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Very puzzling shot selection by Ginobli on that 3 pointer. He was stupid far behind the arc with plenty of clock

Edit: NVM


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

GINOBLI WITH THE RAINBOW THREE

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Well he made up for it!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

HOW WAS HE THAT OPEN?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

They left Ginobli wide ass open! Holy Shit...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Ice cold.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

ginobliiii


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

yeah, leave THAT GUY open


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

FUCK OFF


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow. Manu with the Clutch 3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

SHIT


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

How could you leave GINOBLI open that Damn long

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

THIS IS AN AMAZING GAME


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

That was a Ravens/Broncos level defensive lapse on Ginobli.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

can't wait to hear shaq yell out GINOBLI in the recap

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

That was a dumb play. Great game. GS can play with SA but that youth killed them.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Cycloneon said:


> can't wait to hear shaq yell out GINOBLI in the recap
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


that's barkley's catchphrase dude


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

MANUUUU


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Youngin' mistakes cost them. Coughed up a big lead just like last game, but DEN =/= SAS

Still...










BOSS


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Fucking Manu! What a way to come back, got me all stressed for 3 and a half fucking quarters and take it double OT!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> that's barkley's catchphrase dude


Barkley says that? Damn sounds like shaq lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Whoever was suppose to guard Manu is not going to get much sleep tonight.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Cycloneon said:


> Barkley says that? Damn sounds like shaq lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yea man, he's been doing it since 2003


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Lol at Richard Jefferson playing 3 minutes and being a -14


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I switched away from the game half way through the fourth quarter because I knew they were going to lose. Then eventually I opened my sports center app and SA only down by 5. Yo I jumped right back on the bandwagon. 

#GINOBLI

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

There's no way the Warriors will win the series now. They had to steal this game while the Spurs were rusty. They were shooting very poorly and playing bad D' all the way until the last few minutes of the game. . .then Warriors just totally melted down and blew their only chance at stealing the series.



HardKoR said:


> Fucking Manu! What a way to come back, got me all stressed for 3 and a half fucking quarters and take it double OT!


Yeah me too :X I went from being demoralized at getting blown out, to super excited at the possible comeback, to heart attack level excitement when they sent it to OT, then confidence in the 1st OT, then stress and worry when it went to 2 OTs 'cause the Warriors seemed to be less stunned, then huge demoralization again when they let the Warriors back in, to relief when the Spurs finally won, lol.

Damn, great game but glad that shit is over, lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Playoffs heating up now


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



SinJackal said:


> There's no way the Warriors will win the series now. They had to steal this game while the Spurs were rusty. They were shooting very poorly and playing bad D' all the way until the last few minutes of the game. . .then Warriors just totally melted down and blew their only chance at stealing the series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shit.

Free coffee here after a playoff win. At least staying up for the game will be remedied.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Dat pop once ginobli hit that 3. :ass


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*










Anyone else heard this shit?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Yea that bitch was sounding like she was getting raped.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe she was. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Tyler Durden said:


> Anyone else heard this shit?


Well it kind of was a horror movie. . .the Spurs kept coming back from the dead like zombies like they used to back when they were winning titles 

Don't remember when they kept saying they were like the Night of the Living Dead team every time they played the Suns and Mavs? They could never be kept down back in the day.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Yeah that chick was annoying, but easily tuned out.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

LOL SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Why did I go to sleep before the end? :sad:

Warriors are done. They will not mentally recover from that.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I am so happy Heat lost a game :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

OKC and Pacers to win again tomorrow


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Tyler Durden said:


> OKC and Pacers to win again tomorrow


Both games scheduled for tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

thats what I meant lol

Pacers win again, and the series is likely over, likely.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My homerism called a Pacers' sweep Sunday morning, and damnit, that's what I'm sticking with.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Tyler Durden said:


> Pacers win again, and the series is likely over, likely.


:balo2 Paces not gonna win tonight. This game too important for Knicks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I'm still kind of tight about Golden State losing the game like that. Game 2 will be a character test for them. A lost like that could be a momentum killer for a young team.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Gang said:


> :balo2 Paces not gonna win tonight. This game too important for Knicks.


Knicks better hope the Pacers score under 80 points like the Boston series.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

"Good news for Knicks fans, as it looks like Amar'e Stoudemire will return to the lineup for Game 3 vs. Indiana on Saturday, per Adam Zagoria of SNY.tv.

“The only way I wouldn’t be [available for Game 3] is if I don’t recover well from today and if I don’t recover well from the following practice [Wednesday],” Stoudemire said. “If there is any setback from that, then that’ll be difficult to deal with. But hopefully everything goes well.”

Said Knicks coach Mike Woodson: “‘If he doesn’t have any setbacks he’ll probably suit up Saturday."


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Headliner said:


> I'm still kind of tight about Golden State losing the game like that. Game 2 will be a character test for them. A lost like that could be a momentum killer for a young team.


Eh, if I'm GS, I take positives away from that game. They had them on the ropes almost 4 qtrs and even after they blew the lead, they took them to 2 overtimes without KILLA KLAY. If Jack doesn't make a mistake on the screen, Manu isn't open and who knows.

I know alot of dudes in here said Spurs in 4 or 5 but I thought GS could win at least 2 games and still do.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



abrown0718 said:


> Eh, if I'm GS, I take positives away from that game. They had them on the ropes almost 4 qtrs and even after they blew the lead, they took them to 2 overtimes without KILLA KLAY. If Jack doesn't make a mistake on the screen, Manu isn't open and who knows.
> 
> I know alot of dudes in here said Spurs in 4 or 5 but I thought GS could win at least 2 games and still do.


I think GS has potential to win the series honestly. I wouldn't be surprised if GS won game 3 and 4 at home. That crowd is going to be something serious.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



RyanPelley said:


> Knicks better hope the Pacers score under 80 points like the Boston series.


2-0 my brother, we got this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Headliner said:


> I think GS has potential to win the series honestly. I wouldn't be surprised if GS won game 3 and 4 at home. That crowd is going to be something serious.


Wouldn't surprise me if they won the series either. ROARACLE aside, I just think they match up well with the Spurs, they just gotta learn to close out.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Dunno. People blame rustiness for Miami's loss to the Bulls, but the Spurs haven't played in a long time either and were caught with their pants down. Do you really think they are going to give up that many points again?

Imo, GSW missed a massive chance here. Spurs aren't the Nuggets. They can go into a hostile environment and pick up a W.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Gang said:


> :balo2 Paces not gonna win tonight. This game too important for Knicks.


Don't worry David stern will make sure we have a heat, knicks east final.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Maybe the Nets got knocked out in the first round cause they were on "The Association" TV show...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Lets go Knicks!


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Here we go.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



StarzNBarz said:


> Maybe the Nets got knocked out in the first round cause they were on "The Association" TV show...


It would be accurate if the Celtics didn't make it to the 2nd round when they were on there and the Lakers didn't win a title when they were on there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Melo goes inside. Same result as last game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

It's amazing how the Leonard/Hill swap worked out great for both teams. Not many trades like that. Oddly enough in hindsight the Gasol trade is the same thing.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Point diabetes has been carrying this team for about 4 games now, respect and props


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How many times are the Pacers players going to be grabbed and slapped and no call? Grazing against JR Smith got a whistle. Come on.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Notorious said:


> It would be accurate if the Celtics didn't make it to the 2nd round when they were on there and the Lakers didn't win a title when they were on there.


I guess the limelight effects some teams more than it does others...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



RyanPelley said:


> How many times are the Pacers players going to be grabbed and slapped and no call? Grazing against JR Smith got a whistle. Come on.


Making up for the garbage no calls of game 1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

George Hill hit in the face for Caramel to score... Gonna be one of these games.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Please don't be a typical Knicks 2nd quarter


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA PLAYOFFS 2013 #CurryDon'tLikeItRough*

Oh and...



Ether said:


> No Call
> 
> LEL.
> 
> Sterns gonna make the call to Joey Crawford for game 2 and show these jabronis how it's done


Stern made the call


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

West and Hibby need to get involved ASAP.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



RyanPelley said:


> George Hill hit in the face for Caramel to score... Gonna be one of these games.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ether said:


>


I know, thats the biggest travesty in New York in 12 years, but missed calls were both ways in game one.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hansborough mishandles 10 rebounds a game... Worst hands ever.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

JR goes to the rim, JR scores. What a surprise.

K-Mart>>>>>>>>>>Chandler


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I'm hoping for a Knicks win tonight. If I had to pick one of these two teams that I'd want to watch in the ECF, it'd be New York.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Love me some Shumpert.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Augustin is a little monster!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers would have a lead without these awful turnovers. Stupid stupid.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*










:jaydamn


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



RyanPelley said:


> Pacers would have a lead without these awful turnovers. Stupid stupid.


Thanks to the Knicks defense. :miz


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Ether said:


> JR goes to the rim, JR scores. What a surprise.
> 
> *K-Mart>>>>>>>>>>Chandler*


Still don't buy is neck is better


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Of course the Knicks can't keep a double digit lead


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

the end of 2 quarter was fucked up, JR and Anthony still missing too many shoots. Anything else is ok.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Good half but didn't like the last few minutes. JR pulling another no show. Better bring it in the second half.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

DAT RUN


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I'll be very sad if PRIGS goes back to Europe


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

prigioni!!!! :avit:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

MELO DA GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWD


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

RAPE TIME BABY


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

:clap WELL DONE


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

LOL. Crowd is hilarious. Used to Carmelo missing the majority of his shots, and act like an NBA Title celebration when he makes a simple layup.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

^:lmao, first you're whining about the MSG crowd in game 1 for leaving early, and now he's whining about them being energetic. What do you want, them to chant "Don't shoot" when JR gets the ball?

Now that I think about it...that would be fucking great :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Over 9 minutes without a Field Goal


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Ether said:


> ^:lmao, first you're whining about the MSG crowd in game 1 for leaving early, and now he's whining about them being energetic. What do you want, them to chant "Don't shoot" when JR gets the ball?
> 
> Now that I think about it...that would be fucking great :lmao


I laughed at something I saw. How is that whining? Great logic.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

That's my superstar man, that's my superstar


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



RyanPelley said:


> Knicks better hope the Pacers score under 80 points like the Boston series.


:balo2 just shut up


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



RyanPelley said:


> I laughed at something I saw. How is that whining? Great logic.





RyanPelley said:


> LOL. Crowd is hilarious. *Used to Carmelo missing the majority of his shots, and act like an NBA Title celebration when he makes a simple layup*.


What do you call this? Wow, one of the best crowds in the league being energetic toward their superstar leading them to win and to tie the series up, who knew? 

Oh, and Carmelo shot 2% higher than Paul George did this year. Hell, even JR Smith did :jay2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Knicks crowd isn't that great tbh.

Full of a bunch of morons. Every chant has the word Suck in it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Gang said:


> :balo2 just shut up


..... Thanks for bringing that up. You proved my point. Thanks?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Q-Rich passed it more this quarter than he did his entire first stint as a Knick

And Pablo deserves the game ball

Q-Rich styling :lmao


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



RyanPelley said:


> ..... Thanks for bringing that up. You proved my point. Thanks?


Your point was Knicks can't score.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Emerald Flow said:


> 2-0 my brother, we got this.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Well, fantastic win to say the least. Expecting Indiana to bounce back big time in game 3 though, we just need to take a game in Indiana, and we'll keep HCA. If we lose both in Indiana, I can't see us coming back


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Ether said:


> What do you call this? Wow, one of the best crowds in the league being energetic toward their superstar leading them to win and to tie the series up, who knew?
> 
> *Oh, and Carmelo shot 2% higher than Paul George did this year. Hell, even JR Smith did* :jay2


And that's relevant to this conversation, because? Poor shooting percentage in the playoffs = Bringing up the regular season stats of another player? Oh. You're kinda sensitive over something I found funny.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Melo and J.R. are both shooting below 40% percent in the playoffs. George is not.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Gang said:


> Your point was Knicks can't score.


Not at all. My point made was that Boston was absolutely terrible in that series. Laughably terrible, doing just the Pacers have done tonight. Scoring under 80 points. 

On that note, Gerald Green is the driving force behind a miraculous comeback.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



RyanPelley said:


> And that's relevant to this conversation, because? Poor shooting percentage in the playoffs = Bringing up the regular season stats of another player? Oh. You're kinda sensitive over something I found funny.





RyanPelley said:


> LOL. Crowd is hilarious. Used to *Carmelo missing the majority of his shots*, and act like an NBA Title celebration when he makes a simple layup.


I guess whenever Indiana cheers Paul George, it's because they're used to him missing most of his shots, right? 

Hopefully after this game, Woodson fucking plays Pablo over Kidd, god damn. Speaking of, PABLO.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Notorious said:


> Melo and J.R. are both shooting below 40% percent in the playoffs. George is not.


7 game sample size vs 67/80 game sample size, hmmm.

Anyway, hopefully Memphis wins this one. Lol at this Reggie chant


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Nice victory. Well done Knicks. Now 2 straight games in Indiana.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Carmelo is an inefficient chucker.

George is inefficient as well, but he isn't a chucker. George's problem has been that he doesn't shoot the ball well on the road. This was George's 1st season as the #1 scoring option on his team so he has a lot of room to grow. Melo does not.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

David West & Roy Hibbert game 2- 14 shots
David West & Roy Hibbert game 1- 24 shots

What was Vogel thinking with that offensive gameplan?

.560 TS% is inefficient? Second best scorer on the team is JR Smith, another player who's inefficient. Only three players on the team can create their own shot, maybe five other players can be more efficient than Melo was, while also leading the team to an equal or better record.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Heh, it's been like 2 weeks since Jason Kidd scored a basket.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Disappointing loss, obviously. West and Hibbert did about 10% of what they needed to do on both ends. George went cold after we took the lead mid 3rd. Still in great position to win in 6. Maybe Frank Vogel should paint on a devious beard like that bastard coach of yours. It holds the power.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Barkey: "Yeah, the Knicks won, but they only had one more assist than the Pacers. They are garbage."


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Vogel should play Gerald Green over that bum Sam Young.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



RyanPelley said:


> Disappointing loss, obviously. West and Hibbert did about 10% of what they needed to do on both ends. George went cold after we took the lead mid 3rd. Still in great position to win in 6. Maybe Frank Vogel should paint on a devious beard like that bastard coach of yours. It holds the power.


Woodson said he's gonna shave it if we win the title, no idea what he's thinking

Sam Young is garbage :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Ether said:


> Woodson said he's gonna shave it if we win the title, no idea what he's thinking
> 
> Sam Young is garbage :lmao


Yikes. I don't even remember what he looks like without that thing. Yeah, Young flat out sucks. And I hate Hansborough. He gets his hands on a lot of rebounds, but doesn't hold on to any of them. He's the annoying spaz that plays too hyper at the playground.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Hansborough is a goon, but not a very good one. Doesn't get under anybody's skin for the most part, doesn't do anything else well like other goons (K-Mart), defensive liability, etc. Should just be relegated to the Lance Stephenson role last year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Woodson with hair and without his devil beard


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Notorious said:


> Woodson with hair and without his devil beard


What the.... He looks like a generic B-movie actor. Like a poor man's Steve Harvey.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

He's turned heel since then.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

:sadpanda

Feel free to point & laugh at me. :lol

God damn Pacers


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Fantastic win for the Knicks. Defensively on point. Everyone stepped their game up in this game (well maybe not JR)Need this to continue to win game 3 on Saturday. Great win!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



RyanPelley said:


> I hate Hansborough. He gets his hands on a lot of rebounds, but doesn't hold on to any of them. *He's the annoying spaz that plays too hyper at the playground.*


The most accurate description of a player, ever.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



RyanPelley said:


> Yikes. I don't even remember what he looks like without that thing. Yeah, Young flat out sucks. And I hate Hansborough. He gets his hands on a lot of rebounds, but doesn't hold on to any of them. He's the annoying spaz that plays too hyper at the playground.


I actually like Tyler, good guy to have on the bench IMO. When he's off he can suck, but he's also a energy guy - seems to play better at home.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Skylar Diggins though.

:kobe4


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Headliner said:


> Skylar Diggins though.
> 
> :kobe4


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Too bad her vagina is beat up. 1/10


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Like I give a fuck. I'd beat it up some mo'


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



abrown0718 said:


> Like I give a fuck. I'd beat it up some mo'


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Those pictures were fake. The new ones this year might be real though.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Big bounce back win tonight. Knicks looked great. Shumpert has been unreal on defense and pretty good offensively as well. Prigioni has been impressive as well.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Knicks could take the series. They need one in Indiana though.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I'm a Pacers fan and the Pacers got late game slaughtered tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Shit Knicks went on a rool in the 2nd half. Pacers will get the next game.

Leggo OKC


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I'll give him his props, Durant has been great individually without Westbrook, it's all on the role players to step up with him. Which is a little hard without a true playmaker for them.

But since Westbrook's injury, Durant is averaging 35.4 PPG on 51/30/86 shooting, 10.4 RPG, 5.8 APG, 1.4 SPG and 1.0 BPG. His three point shooting isn't up to far and he's averaging a lot of TO's, but other than that he's played great.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



OML said:


> Big bounce back win tonight. Knicks looked great. Shumpert has been unreal on defense and pretty good offensively as well. Prigioni has been impressive as well.


Mike should keep him on atleast 35 min a game


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

#thereturn for game 3?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

This is D Rose we are talking about here :rose1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Rose could at least pull a David Lee if he still isn't comfortable with playing. Come out and play a couple minutes, to give the team a boost. Like JVG said in an interview recently, if Rose is having confidence issues he should've started off slowly. Start with playing 5 minutes or so off the bench, then go on to 10 and then 15 and so on and so forth.

But it's obviously a little too late for that.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

An OKC/Golden State series would be epic just for having extremely hot crowds every game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

It's bee 378 days since he tore his ACL, (not 100% sure) but close to that.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

:rose2 @ that rumor.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Seen a mention of Skylar Diggins. Felt the need to mention the Gonzalez twins.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Notorious said:


> Rose could at least pull a David Lee if he still isn't comfortable with playing. Come out and play a couple minutes, to give the team a boost. Like JVG said in an interview recently, if Rose is having confidence issues he should've started off slowly. Start with playing 5 minutes or so off the bench, then go on to 10 and then 15 and so on and so forth.
> 
> But it's obviously a little too late for that.


I'm okay with that. As long as Hinrich is out, a returning Rose is still a better backup than a rookie Teague right now.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

CONLEY.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



El Barto said:


> Seen a mention of Skylar Diggins. Felt the need to mention the Gonzalez twins.


I'll give my opinion on them once they graduate from high school :side:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Mikey Damage said:


> #thereturn for game 3?







:rose1 :rose1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Your #FunFact sig :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Just the same thing he;s been saying, nothing new


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

They still in high school? Wow.

Mike Conley trying to put the game away.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Yup. Game over. Durant falls and loses the ball, Memphis misses but gets an offensive rebound.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Headliner said:


> They still in high school? Wow.
> 
> Mike Conley trying to put the game away.


Yeah this their senior year. They'll be going to Kansas next year.

It's about damn time women's basketball started to get some eye candy :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*







HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAAH


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Notorious said:


> I'll give my opinion on them once they graduate from high school :side:



Consent age is 17 here in Texas.....that statement wasn't creepy at all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I was joking.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol at durant acting as if he got fouled on that jump shot. Spreading his legs in the air like a dumb cheerleader 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Big wins by New York and Memphis today. Hope the Grizz can keep this up.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Really should be 2-0. Thunder look bad without Westbrook, not only offensivly but defensivly. Conley had a near Trip-Dub!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Yeah the refs handed the Thunder that one.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*






:kg3


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

If Rose returns, he'll probably play 10-15 minutes.

Can't be any worse than Teague.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I think he's not coming back is also because of this whole "The Return" hype, he wants to start fresh, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Tyler Durden said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAAH


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao @ the Chris Bosh part


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*










DAT muscle memory. :rose3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Mikey Damage said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao @ the Chris Bosh part




:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Every Chris Bosh part


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Barkley just buried Skip


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Ether said:


> Barkley just buried Skip


Fuck! I totally missed that.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Mike Conley get's buckets. Nuff said


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I forget where I heard this earlier, mighta been JVG, he told a Pat Riley story... Riley had a player in street clothes who was hurt, so he asked him, could you give me one minute tonight? And the guy said yeah, I could give you one minute. So Riley asks him, then why aren't you suited up?

:rose3



That's the thing with Rose... I think_ he thinks_ he should be playing MVP caliber basketball from the moment he steps on the court. He probably couldn't be that 25/8/4 guy right away. But he could get out there and give them a few mins if he wasn't such a giant fucking pussy. Muscle memory, my ass... as I recently stated in one of my threads, "learning is a relatively permanent change in behavior because it is physical and occurs in all cells". His muscles didn't forget. This is not fear of re-injury. That knee is as good is it's going to get. He has no more risk of getting hurt than anyone else does. He is just scared. He is scared he won't be as good as he used to be. 

What these Bulls have been doing this year is some inspirational shit. Rose must be the only person in the entire city of Chicago not inspired by it. Any man with the tiniest bit of heart and fight in them would be out there with his team helping in any way he can. Even if it's only 5 mins to give the other guys a break during those end of 1/3 to start of 2/4 time periods, that would be better than nothing. Yet he can't even manage that much.

Giant. Fucking. Pussy.

I also saw this tweeted the other day by thefakeespn and was :lmao.

Bulls Injury Report 

1) Deng, Hip - 50% 
2) Hinrich, Calf - 60% 
3) Noah, Foot - 65% 
4) Gibson, Illness - 75% 
5) Rose, Frightened - 108%


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Chicago Heart=9000%


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

We going 2-0 tonight.

Heat gon' #SEERED.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Hopefully Lebron doesn't have a game 6 in Boston last year


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Ether said:


> Barkley just buried Skip


That's not very difficult.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

George Karl will be named Coach of the Year. JFC.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Game 2 in Miami is a difficult game to pick a winner because with the bulls playing the heat so well I cud c it going both ways


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I've heard a lot of people predicting a Miami blowout. Many people do not want to give Chicago credit and want to say they only won because Miami was rusty from the layoff.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I would of gave Coach of the Year to Mark Jackson. LOL Karl. First round loser every year almost.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

George Karl? Really?

I have a feeling LeBron is going to be out for blood tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Lebron said he might check Nate Robinson.:bron

He's going to dunk on Lil Nate so hard. RIP.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Nate's had his head stepped on by Gerald Wallace and he already got stitches in his lip thanks to LeBron. What more can the man do to him? RIP Linebacker Nate.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The fact that Thibs didn't even finish top 5 in voting is a travesty in itself.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I assume it's because he finished with the 5th seed and the voters were to ignorant to look around that. Thibs is my coach of the year. Just look at the development and fight of Noah, Butler, Deng, Boozer, Nate, and the rest of the team this year.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Leave Nate alone, besides he's too slippery and fast for lebron to dunk on or guard anyway.

N wtf now rumors are that rose coming back in chicago game 3, shit just let this die already


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Warriors to dismantle the Spurs and make the series 3-1 like they did with the Nuggets?  LEGO


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Canadian said:


> Warriors to dismantle the Spurs and make the series 3-1 like they did with the Nuggets?  LEGO


:lmao Are you still in shock after that loss in game one, that is not gonna happen :


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Canadian said:


> Warriors to dismantle the Spurs and make the series 3-1 like they did with the Nuggets?  LEGO


Warriors to dismantle Spurs and.......then blow the huge lead late to lose. 

Fixed that for you. :avit:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

:lmao at JR partying with Rihanna now, looks like they might be back together. Hey, I don't blame him









..............but can you at least shoot 40% from now on? Come on


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Rihanna gonna give him that extra boost.

If you're a baseball fan, I think you'll remember how great Matt Kemp was the year he was dating Rihanna.

In all seriousness, I doubt they're even dating. They were probably just partying together. You know how paparazzi are, any time a male or female celebrity is in a picture together that means they're dating.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

LOL at that overreaction from Wade. Foul wasn't even that hard.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

wades the biggest bitch in the league


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Bosh is awful.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Geez Butler played all 48 minutes in 3 straight games. Didn't even notice they were playing him that much.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Jimmy in foul trouble... Not good


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Lebron might be the only calm person in this game right now. Everyone testy right now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Bosh has been absolute shit so far.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I'm hoping good Boozer shows up soon. Shit Boozer wore out his welcome last year.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I honestly didn't know Wade and Bosh have fallen off this far.. They're playing terribly.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

It's just a single game. Wade played fine game one.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

jesus christ boozers garbage


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Notorious said:


> The fact that Thibs didn't even finish top 5 in voting is a travesty in itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This. Number 8? LOL WTF at these popularity contests.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Well that escalated quickly :bron2


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

wow this games over. bulls can look forward to 3 more games like this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



StarzNBarz said:


> wow this games over. bulls can look forward to 3 more games like this.


Nah.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

But isn't Rose supposed to come back in Game 3? :side:


:lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

I feel like if Rose was going to play in this series he would have played game one. I don't understand what difference another week would do.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Can someone teach Cook where the sidelines are at? Dammit man has walked out of bounds with the ball 3 times.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

Triple H would be proud of this

:buried


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*

The refs decided this game early on when they basically told Chicago that we're not going to let you play the physical style that you used to win game one. The Bulls have no chance to beat the Heat in a prissy game like the Heat want to play. When they're not allowed to play physical, this is what happens.

To make a football analogy, Chicago beats the Heat by playing tackle football and Miami wins big when allowed to play two hand touch.

You can thank David Stern for this one.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:lol at anybody who tries to argue that the refs don't cheat for the heat


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



StarzNBarz said:


> :lol at anybody who tries to argue that the refs don't cheat for the heat


Yeah they sure are going to cheat for the heat in a 30 point blowout.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

At this game











Hopefully our guys regroup and play better in chicago


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Damn. I turn away from the TV until now and come back to see the Bulls down 44. Good God.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Damn!!!! Bulls are getting violated. I almost want to sound the horn.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> Yeah they sure are going to cheat for the heat in a 30 point blowout.


yeah you're right.. they officiate 100% fair for both teams when the Heat are on the floor. i must have forgotten (Y)


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> Yeah they sure are going to cheat for the heat in a 30 point blowout.


That's what *caused *the blowout. The refs took control of the game early and wouldn't let Chicago play Bulls basketball. Miami will blow out any team in the league when every ticky-tack foul is called and Miami is allowed to play untouched.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Heat's job squad has turned the ball over in almost very possession :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

What's that smell I'm smelling? Oh it smells like some massive butthurt from people trying to blame the refs for a 40 point blowout. Like the game was impacted from these calls when they could barely hit a shot in the late 2nd-entire third.

But yes, the Heat get all the calls, Stern can't have them fall down 2-0, LeBron ain't that good, etc. :lelbron


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tater said:


> That's what *caused *the blowout. The refs took control of the game early and wouldn't let Chicago play Bulls basketball. Miami will blow out any team in the league when every ticky-tack foul is called and Miami is allowed to play untouched.


This is the type of fan reaction I hate. "One team has more fouls called on them than the other, refs must be cheating!" So stupid. The first freaking play of the game was a tech on Wade. Miami had 3 tech and a flagrant called on them but keep telling yourself that only one team gets stuff called on them.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The refs played a big hand in this game but so did Boozer's poor play & our inability to make shots in the 2nd half as well. There's only so much you can do with half your team out.

We already stole a game on the road so we just need to go back to chicago & defend home court. Hopefully we can get Deng, Rose & Hinrich back.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> This is the type of fan reaction I hate. "One team has more fouls called on them than the other, refs must be cheating!" So stupid. The first freaking play of the game was a tech on Wade. Miami had 3 tech and a flagrant called on them but keep telling yourself that only one team gets stuff called on them.


Hey it's not my fault you drink the Stern koolaid and can't see what's really going on.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:lelbron is too good. Just give Heat the Championship now. Destroyed the Bulls tonight.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tater said:


> Hey it's not my fault you drink the Stern koolaid and can't see what's really going on.


Not my fault you're delusional and view Stern as an evil Vince McMahon type character who controls all the action behind the scenes while ignoring common sense. But keep telling yourself ever Heat victory is solely the refs cheating for them.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Warriors look very good so far. They seem to have gotten over Monday's choke job.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

GS needs to start missing some damn shots, and the Spurs need to start fucking making them. I swear the percentages are just extending from the last game.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

as I am hearing about this match..I am reminded about any Undertaker match where he lost..the person who beat him had help from 17 different people and a chair..but then claim he "won the match on his own"..yes Lebron ..congratz on beating the Bulls 3rd stringers..you really are dat good

and seriously..some of these announcers are just about to suck off the Heat right there on live tv


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Evilerk said:


> as I am hearing about this match..I am reminded about any Undertaker match where he lost..the person who beat him had help from 17 different people and a chair..but then claim he "won the match on his own"..yes Lebron ..congratz on beating the Bulls 3rd stringers..you really are dat good


Is he suppose to take it easy on them? I didn't see him celebrating. Not his fault the Bulls need duct tape to keep their playoff roster together. They've proven with their victory game one and they series win over NJ that they shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Evilerk said:


> and seriously..some of these announcers are just about to suck off the Heat right there on live tv


have you ever watched espn? thats all they ever do.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

GS has proved they can play with the Spurs. They just gotta learn how to finish these games.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Evilerk said:


> as I am hearing about this match..I am reminded about any Undertaker match where he lost..the person who beat him had help from 17 different people and a chair..but then claim he "won the match on his own"..yes Lebron ..congratz on beating the Bulls 3rd stringers..you really are dat good


I guess you missed the series where he locked up Rose for 4 straight games in the playoffs while also being the Heat's best player on offense?

lmao at these LeBron haters, you could hate him for anything you want besides his basketball ability. Clearly the best player on the planet, and it isn't close.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I have to admit I didn't expect the Warriors to take it to the Spurs like they have these 2 games.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

KILLA going off


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Bogut has been big for them these playoffs. Getting those rebounds.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



abrown0718 said:


> KILLA going off


I don't see Kyrie or Cam'ron in the game


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> I guess you missed the series where he locked up Rose for 4 straight games in the playoffs while also being the Heat's best player on offense?
> 
> lmao at these LeBron haters, you could hate him for anything you want besides his basketball ability. Clearly the best player on the planet, and it isn't close.


Lebron haters are the worst. I work with someone who detests the guy and acts like its a crime to give him a compliment. It starts to sound like ppl hate him on a personal level when they dont even know the guy because hating on his skill and work ethic would stupid.

Great game by the Heat tonight they bounced back like the Knicks but they still gotta take one in Chicago which should be tough.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Clay Thompson with that heat check! Still on fire.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

There were some awful calls in the Heat's favor in the game but you can't blame a 30+ point loss on the refs. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #BRAVEBULLS #JIMMYBUCKETS #NATE #OMG #SEERED #lolMVP #DABULLS*



Ether said:


> :lmao at JR partying with Rihanna now, looks like they might be back together. Hey, I don't blame him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did she break up with Chris Brown again or is she just fucking anybody (her M.O) for the sake of getting off?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Chris said recently in an interview that they broke up.

So Rihanna getting trains ran on her by rappers and NBA players again.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Klay Thompson is going HAM.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Spurs are fucking this up again. They learned jack shit from yesterday, and it doesn't help that Thompson is on fucking fire. It's the same Spurs basketball from the end of the regular season.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*










It's KILLA!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

KLAY


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



abrown0718 said:


> It's KILLA!


Nah...

Killa Kyrie>>>>Killa Klay


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Clay Thompson with 29 first half points.


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Remember Klay Thompson fouled out before the Spurs went on their miraculous run at the end of Game 1. Imagine if he stayed in the game.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> Nah...
> 
> Killa Kyrie>>>>Killa Klay


Talent - Kyrie>Klay

Name - Killa Klay>Killa Kyrie


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Killa Klay is a great name.

Kyrie should stick to Uncle Drew.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

^Yip Yip


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



abrown0718 said:


> Talent - Kyrie>Klay
> 
> Name - Killa Klay>Killa Kyrie


I've seriously never heard "Killa Klay" before you posted it, maybe it's because I don't follow the Warriors but I don't know. Also










:lmao


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Even Barkley called out the refs. Is it all the refs fault they lost? No. The Bulls still didn't show up IMO.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> I've seriously never heard "Killa Klay" before you posted it, maybe it's because I don't follow the Warriors but I don't know. Also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, that's just awful


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



CamillePunk said:


> wow, that's just awful


lol that ain't shit, this poor cavs fan got tossed like 6 rows by a heat fan back in lebron's debut heat season..






noah gave a heat fan the finger back in '11 iirc, or called them a ***, one or the other either way we ain't forget that shit...

lol bulls.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm afraid to see what will happen to the spurs when they step inside the oracle arena

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Bogut is no Asik.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

It's like they do this shit on purpose!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

14-2 run, lead is cut down to 7. And it's hack-a-bogut time

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Not a fan of Steph tossing up 3 pointers in an attempt to calm momentum. KILLA CLAY on other hand is putting in work.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Thompson with a career game going. Any team is in trouble when they are hot shooting the ball seeing how they have some amazing shooters.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Damn the warriors are turning into real choke artists, thought this game would be a blowout too :StephenA


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Warriors ate up with stupid right now


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Seems like more times than not Curry is on/Klay is off and vice versa.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

We obviously tanked Game 2 :side:


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Both of the games in this series have been great. Really hope the Warriors can hang on to this one.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tyler Durden said:


> We obviously tanked Game 2 :side:


No, the Heat decided they wanted to SEERED by penetrating the Bull's assholes. :bron2


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I'll be completely surprised if the pull this out the last 2 minutes.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ginobli is fucking up the game >__>

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Unless the Spurs put in T-Mac, this game is over.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



StarzNBarz said:


> No, the Heat decided they wanted to SEERED by penetrating the Bull's assholes. :bron2


At least we still in the playoffs......:side:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs better get a shit load of redbull come game 3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Warriors :clap

Game ball goes to


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Cycloneon said:


> Ginobli is fucking up the game >__>


He should have been happy with that first 3 after coming back in... and stopped forcing the next 3 shots.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Yeah, After seeing the first half go exactly like the last game, I knew there was now way they were going to do it again. I'll give the Warriors some credit, but they couldn't miss a shot and the Spurs really failed on defense.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That Bulls / Warriors Finals looking strong.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Golden State is boat racing the Spurs. Experience is the only thing keeping the Spurs even close.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The Oracle is gonna be jumping come Game 3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

^ :mark: I can't wait


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The only positive from that game is the Spurs picked up on their rebounding. They just need more stops/consistent D and they have this. It's gonna be tough on the road however.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

How wrong do all of you look now? Every one in here (except for the warrior bandwagon fan) said the warriors were gonna get destroyed! You all said it was gonna be a 5 game series. If the Warriors didn't blow the first game they'd be up 2-0!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Can't wait for that GSW crowd


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

LoL @ Rip Hamilton and Richard Jefferson.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

So where's the guy that told me the Warriors can't compete with the Spurs lool, it seems to be the other way around with the Spurs struggling to compete against the Warriors.

Experience is the big factor that the Spurs have that elevates their momentum closer to the end of the game.

Warriors are proving to be the better overall team, this series should be 2-0, oh well.

EDIT: Lol um Star did you really call me a Warrior bandwagon fan? The reason I started watching NBA consistently is because of Steph Curry about 2-3 years back. I've consistently told all of you that I was a Clippers, Warriors & Raptors fan, so don't refer to me as a bandwagon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Yeah the Warriors look like the superior team. Which is shocking to me and I'm sure to the majority of people.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

that was me and lol at the series should be 2-0. It would be if the Warriors closed out on game 1, it shouldn't be anything since they completely choked in the end and couldn't run their offense. I'm still pretty confident in the Spurs winning unless the Warriors keep getting huge performances from one particular player, but I would prefer the Warriors winning, I just don't think they will.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The comeback of Andrew Bogut is the story of the playoffs so far, in my opinion.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Canadian said:


> So where's the guy that told me the Warriors can't compete with the Spurs lool, it seems to be the other way around with the Spurs struggling to compete against the Warriors.
> 
> Experience is the big factor that the Spurs have that elevates their momentum closer to the end of the game.
> 
> ...


Wait, isn't that the definition of a bandwagon fan? Anyway, chill man I'm on your side here.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Just realised every single series is tied at 1-1 right now. All unpredictable as fuck, except maybe Bulls/Heat


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



StarzNBarz said:


> Wait, isn't that the definition of a bandwagon fan? Anyway, chill man I'm on your side here.


Warriors are the reason I began watching, they are my favorite team period. Raptors are my home team, I can't not like them. Clippers I'll admit I bandwagonned cause of Blake Griffin.

@Red Viper yeah it is their faults I admit it. I'm still sure the series can go either way, these are two really good teams. I just wanted for people to realize that this team can compete with the Spurs. It's not going to be no easy series.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Canadian said:


> EDIT: Lol um Star did you really call me a Warrior bandwagon fan? The reason I started watching NBA consistently is because of Steph Curry about 2-3 years back. I've consistently told all of you that I was a Clippers, Warriors & *Raptors fan*, so don't refer to me as a bandwagon.


:delrio

Hows being a raptors fan lookin anyway :argh:


Oh and nice going GSW damn at that stat they hadn't won in san antonio since like 1997 a 30 game losing streak


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The Heat are 41-3 in their last 44 games. Two of those losses are to the Bulls.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Dragonballfan said:


> :delrio
> 
> Hows being a raptors fan lookin anyway :argh:
> 
> ...


Good? I'm expecting a 7th or 8th seed placement next season for the Raps. We'll have our first full season with Rudy Gay, we'll still have Lowry running point. Jonas and Ross have gained experience. I can only hope we land good late lottery pick in the draft. Maybe 1 offseason move could do something. A solid team, much better than the Bucks that's for sure.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Rudy was a terrible pick-up, after his first couple game winners , he stunk it up and conitnually shot us out of games. He`s been historically bad on offense efficiency wise for a while now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Canadian said:


> Good? I'm expecting a 7th or 8th seed placement next season for the Raps. We'll have our first full season with Rudy Gay, we'll still have Lowry running point. Jonas and Ross have gained experience. I can only hope we land good late lottery pick in the draft. Maybe 1 offseason move could do something. A solid team, much better than the Bucks that's for sure.


the thunder have the raptor's pick.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

FUCKING ROARACLE IN LESS THEN 48 HOURS :mark: :mark: :mark:

If the Warriors win game 3, I think they'll win it in six...never underestimate POP thought. Missed most of the game due to being at work, but Klay looks like he was on a different planet tonight.

The Bulls got outplayed, plain and simple. Don't blame the refs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

it wasn't just the fact that they were blown out, all those techs and flagrants basically sent a message to the Bulls which is basically "dont play physical with the Heat as they're the Heat and we don't want you to hurt them". They don't want them to play physical even though they do it legally.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> it wasn't just the fact that they were blown out, all those techs and flagrants basically sent a message to the Bulls which is basically "dont play physical with the Heat as they're the Heat and we don't want you to hurt them". They don't want them to play physical even though they do it legally.


The first tech and the only flagrant in the game was called on Miami. Bulls were only called for 3 more fouls than Miami. It's a copout to blame losses on the refs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I never blamed the loss on the refs? Pretty sure no one is as it's rather impossible to blame that big of a defeat on the refs. I was talking about the message that was being sent by the league and the refs opposed to the outcome of the game, the message basically being "don't be physical".


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> I never blamed the loss on the refs? Pretty sure no one is as it's rather impossible to blame that big of a defeat on the refs. I was talking about the message that was being sent by the league and the refs opposed to the outcome of the game, the message basically being "don't be physical".


That started when the removed hand checking. League wants higher-scoring games because apparently high-scoring=funner games I suppose. My favorite example of the difference between nba today and back in the day is that the infamous McHale clotheline on Rambus was only called a regular foul. If that happened nowadays....


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> Not my fault you're delusional and view Stern as an evil Vince McMahon type character who controls all the action behind the scenes while ignoring common sense. But keep telling yourself ever Heat victory is solely the refs cheating for them.


The only person who is delusional is the person who thinks the NBA is 100% legit.

I'm no idiot... I know the league is not fixed. What it IS... is _*influenced*_. There is a difference. It would be pretty moronic to say the Heat won solely because of ref help. That's not what I am saying and I've never said that either. Stern can't just decide the Bobcats are going to win a title and make it happen through the refs. You still have to have good players who can make plays. What Stern and the league does is influence certain outcomes because it's good for business. The most often cited case of this is the 2002 Kings/Lakers series. There have been many others too. These refs are not stupid. They know how to slant a game one way or the other with certain calls in certain spots. In the case of the Bulls/Heat tonight, it's all on how they were calling the game. It was called very differently than the first game. In the first game, it was boys have at it. It was rough, tough and physical. That's the kind of game that plays into the Bulls hand. Then they got to the 2nd game and the refs put the clamps down early. Yes, on both teams. Once they realized how the game was going to be called, it was Miami in a blowout. Chicago could not play the physical game they need to play to compete because they would have all fouled out. That gave Miami the green light to put the pedal to the medal because they did not have to fear being roughed up.

Not every game is called the same way. Not every game is influenced. The NBA prefers to not have to help teams win. If it is a situation where the team they want to win is winning easy, you won't see those favorable calls as much because it's not needed. In games like, say... game 2 ECF 2012 (look it up, kids)... where the league absolutely feared letting Miami lose, you'll see a heavy influence.

Stern is a lot of things but he is not stupid. He knows how to lean things the way he wants them while still managing to claim legitimacy.

And just for the record, outside shooting always trumps ref influence. That's how Dallas got their title. No amount of ref help in the world will help you if the other team is draining 3s.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> That started when the removed hand checking. League wants higher-scoring games because apparently high-scoring=funner games I suppose. My favorite example of the difference between nba today and back in the day is that the infamous McHale clotheline on Rambus was only called a regular foul. If that happened nowadays....


PPG has been going down steadily for awhile now.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> the thunder have the raptor's pick.


Ah, yeah I was pretty sure they traded their picks away, I was just caught off-guard with the NBA lotto page on their site.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

^ The pick is top three protected so the Thunder don`t officially have it until after the lottery.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Someone need to make a gif of NATE THE GREAT's troll smile after he hit that jumper in game 1 with 1 minute left in the 4th quarter.

That will be great for closing threads.:side:

I got Golden State in 6 btw at home. They going to the finals if they keep playing at this rate.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*






This still has me rolling :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

A Warriors/Grizzlies Western Conference Finals?! Who on earth would have predicted that.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Both teams need to win at 3 more games first.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Told you all the Warriors would make it a series.

Curry GOAT


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> This still has me rolling :lmao


That's too good


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

As long as stupid ass Durant don't make the finals again Im good..


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Aid180 said:


> Both teams need to win at 3 more games first.


OKC and Spurs both had the same game 1 situation where they struggled to beat the teams. I can definitely see both series done in 6.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



abrown0718 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Canadian said:


> OKC and Spurs both had the same game 1 situation where they struggled to beat the teams. I can definitely see both series done in 6.


The Clippers had a 2 game lead against Memphis and Chicago got blown out in game 1 against the Nets. There are still plenty of adjustments that can be made in the series.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

So apparently if Tyreke Evans leaves the Kings in FA during the offseason, the Kings new owners would like to bring in Monta Ellis as a replacement.

:lmao

But then again, Monta Ellis does have it all.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I hope wherever Evans goes, he goes to a team with a good point guard so we can actually see what he's made of. It'll be interesting to see what type of offers he gets.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Tyreke played well this season. He was just stuck in that hell hole that is the Sacramento Kings organization.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> I never blamed the loss on the refs? Pretty sure no one is as it's rather impossible to blame that big of a defeat on the refs. I was talking about the message that was being sent by the league and the refs opposed to the outcome of the game, the message basically being "don't be physical".


Basically this. They took away our brand of defense coupled with the fact that we struggle to score & we were missing key players. It was a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

No bball today...? What idiot thought that would be a good idea?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



StarzNBarz said:


> No bball today...? What idiot thought that would be a good idea?


I don't understand this scheduling at all. The two series that played on Wednesday get one day off and play again on Friday, while the two series that played on Tuesday get three days off and play again on Saturday. The fuck?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



> We now know the identity of the Miami Heat fan who decided to stick her middle finger right in Joakim Noah's face last night. Her backstory is just as ridiculous as you would expect it to be.
> 
> Her name is Filomena (sometimes Phyllis) Tobias, and she is the bird-flipper according to a quote her daughter gave to the Sun Sentinal:
> 
> ...


http://deadspin.com/the-bird-flipping-miami-fan-was-once-accused-of-murderi-498713885

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

lol. She got exposed big time. The internet doesn't play around.

Edit: Internet psychic? Is this for real?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Cycloneon said:


> As long as stupid ass Durant don't make the finals again Im good..


Durants the nicest guy in the nba why dont you want him in the 





Sucks theres no bball tonight, every series being tited at 1 is great though. Spurs seem to be the team most in trouble though.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Had spurs in 7 and am regretting it now. And I actually had Memphis in the finals in an earlier bracket, idk if its the one I made here though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Soupman Prime said:


> Durants the nicest guy in the nba why dont you want him in the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they're in more trouble than Bulls? LOL


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



> Mugsy Bogues had the ball with the Hornets down 1.
> 
> Jordan backed off of him and told him: “shoot it you f—ing midget.”
> 
> Mugsy shot it and it didn't come close. A year later Mugsy actually told Johnny Bach that he believes that single play ruined his career. His shot never recovered.












lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:lmao wow


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

fucking Jordan. :lmao that's something you do in a meaningless pickup game, not the NBA and yet he did anyways. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:jordan2


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

There are plenty of stories of Jordan punking people out. Some of them are pretty funny.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Derrick Rose to put on his gear tonight.

Yet still stay on the bench all game.

:brodgers


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

At least he is getting closer, maybe Game 5 he will put one foot on the court.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Hey Bulls fans, if you didn't like the reffing in game 2, Stern promised to give you guys a treat for game 3.

The lead ref for game 3 will be his main man Joey Crawford.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:bron3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

So is Rose playing?

So far all I've heard is rumors that he might play but considering the game is tonight, nothing official has come out?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Not even gona bother looking up rumors then getting my hopes up again, he won't play.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

If he plays would he make a difference though? It's not like the chemistry will immediately be renewed and he is a ball reliant player to be dominant, which takes away from other contributers and the style that got the Bulls this far. SO? 

David Lee is healthy but you don't see Mark letting him play.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

David Lee is not healthy. At all. He just chooses to suit up every game.

I don't think Rose should come back either.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

No Rose, no Deng, no Hinrich.

Didn't expect Hinrich to be out for so long. Sucks as his defence is awesome. Deng goes without saying, but he's very sick so just needs to get healthy, not for basketball, but for himself.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Lebron "King"James and The Miami Heat will repeat!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



RKO85 said:


> Lebron "King"James and The Miami Heat will repeat!


Wow that's a really bold prediction. Got any more?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Rose is a fucking moron. He is literally a guy I hate with a passion as he CLEARLY GIVES TOO MANY FUCKS ABOUT HIS STATS AND HOW HE IS PERCEIVED AS A SUPERSTAR. I hope he tears both his ACLs when he returns, it doesn't matter if you're fucking Derrick Rose pre injury or not when you return. This is the fucking playoffs with a chance to go to the finals and you're sitting your ass the bench because you don't think you can be a top 5 player in the NBA right after an injury. PROBABLY BECAUSE NO ONE CAN.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

He's such a bitch tit for this. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It would be fucking retarded for Rose to try to return from an ACL injury in a series as physical as this one has and will be.

Anyone who wants Rose to play now is a short-sighted moron. Plain and simple. I can understand wanting him to return during the regular season but throwing Rose out there in the playoffs is FUCKING STUPID.

You get a player who hasn't played in over a year, coming off a major knee injury who's game relies heavily on explosiveness and athleticism, but yet he isn't 100% comfortable and confident that he can play his type of game without get re-injured...all that adds up to is DISASTER.

If Rose was to return, it should've been done in the regular season. It's too late now and having him return now is pointless.

And Magic you're a fucking hypocrite. You say you want Rose to tear both his ACL's but yet last season when I said I wished Kobe tore his ACL instead of Rubio, you were all up in arms about the shit. Fuck off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

why? He has about as much of a chance as getting reinjured as everyone else....OH WAIT, NO HE DOESN'T, BECAUSE HE IS IN FACT *HEALTHIER* THAN EVERY OTHER PLAYER THAT IS PLAYING A DECENT AMOUNT OF MINUTES. His ACL is completely healed whether the moron is fucking intelligent enought o realize it or not. I don't care what production he would bring if he returned, literally he could go 0/10 with 5 turnovers and no other stats and I would still at least appreciate that he tried playing for his team in the most important part of the season. 

No passion, no heart, no leadership. Tell me, notorious, what exactly do you still respect about Rose? That he's an amazing basketball player with talent?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

SHUMP>Rose. Injured on the same day, and SHUMP is back being the third best player on his team.

Oh and,

http://www.businessinsider.com/craziest-michael-jordan-stories-2013-2?op=1

great MJ stories here



> Kerr said he talked back to MJ during training camp, and then:
> "He punched me in the face…It was one of the best things that ever happened for me. I needed to stand up and go back at him. I think I earned some respect. But, we have a great relationship ever since…you gotta prove it and then once you prove it, you're fine."


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Notorious said:


> It would be fucking retarded for Rose to try to return from an ACL injury in a series as physical as this one has and will be.
> 
> Anyone who wants Rose to play now is a short-sighted moron. Plain and simple. I can understand wanting him to return during the regular season but throwing Rose out there in the playoffs is FUCKING STUPID.


At this point, he has the same chance of injuring that knee now vs October. 

It's been twelve months. It's not going to get any better. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> why? He has about as much of a chance as getting reinjured as everyone else....OH WAIT, NO HE DOESN'T, BECAUSE HE IS IN FACT *HEALTHIER* THAN EVERY OTHER PLAYER THAT IS PLAYING A DECENT AMOUNT OF MINUTES. His ACL is completely healed whether the moron is fucking intelligent enought o realize it or not. I don't care what production he would bring if he returned, literally he could go 0/10 with 5 turnovers and no other stats and I would still at least appreciate that he tried playing for his team in the most important part of the season.
> 
> No passion, no heart, no leadership. Tell me, notorious, what exactly do you still respect about Rose? That he's an amazing basketball player with talent?


The injury recovery is more mental than physical, I don't know how many times players who actually had ACL or other major injuries need to say that to get through you moron's heads.

I respect Rose because he's a hell of a player who brought his hometown city back from a decade plus of irrelevancy and is doing his best to make sure he returns exactly how he was before and is able to lead his team for the next 5+ years hopefully to a championship.

Bottom line: It's fucking stupid, short-sighted, idiotic, moronic, whatever fucking word applies to send a player out there this late in the season when he hasn't played in over a year and still isn't 100% comfortable coming off a major knee injury. Even the guys on TNT, who have the same beliefs as you guys that Rose should've returned already and that his excuses are bullshit, believe it's too late to have him return now. It's not worth it just to please a bunch of bitchy, crybaby ass fans. He's better off just coming back next year.

None of you even hate Rose anyway. You're all just running your fucking mouths because Rose hurt your little feelings because he didn't return when you thought he would. Once he returns this whole thread full of Rose haters will return right back to a bunch of Rose fanboys, just like it was before. You're all frauds. As soon as things got rough, you all jumped right off the Rose bandwagon and then when he returns and things are going smooth again, you'll all jump right back on it. FRAUDS.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Maybe Rose has been out this long because he's studying for his SAT...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rose is on my shit list until they best Miami in the playoffs. 

Regular season don't mean shit. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> why? He has about as much of a chance as getting reinjured as everyone else....OH WAIT, NO HE DOESN'T, BECAUSE HE IS IN FACT *HEALTHIER* THAN EVERY OTHER PLAYER THAT IS PLAYING A DECENT AMOUNT OF MINUTES. His ACL is completely healed whether the moron is fucking intelligent enought o realize it or not. I don't care what production he would bring if he returned, literally he could go 0/10 with 5 turnovers and no other stats and I would still at least appreciate that he tried playing for his team in the most important part of the season.
> 
> No passion, no heart, no leadership. Tell me, notorious, what exactly do you still respect about Rose? That he's an amazing basketball player with talent?


Just his presence on the court will be something that defenses have to account for. He doesn't even have to light it up when he gets in the game.

Edit: Since we're still bringing up Jordan stories, why did he shit on Chamillionaire when he asked for a picture?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> The injury recovery is more mental than physical, I don't know how many times players who actually had ACL or other major injuries need to say that to get through you moron's heads.
> 
> I respect Rose because he's a hell of a player who brought his hometown city back from a decade plus of irrelevancy and is doing his best to make sure he returns exactly how he was before and is able to lead his team for the next 5+ years hopefully to a championship.
> 
> ...


WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN? EVERY OTHER ATHLETE HASN'T TAKEN THIS LONG TO RECOVERY FROM AN INJURY. I've never suffered this injury, but I'm majoring in biology and know that he has no more of a chance of getting reinjured than any other player on the court and someone needs to tell him that. I've already asked you to provide any athlete in the history of sports that has taken this long to come back from an injury and you couldn't do it. You told me to name a superstar and I told you some, just not in the NBA as it usually doesn't happen but I can't wait until Kobe comes back and shuts you up once and for all about that too. 

If he cared about the city or it's fans he would already be back. That's a fact and you can't tell me otherwise because a player that cares deeply about his city, fans, and team wouldn't be doing this. 

You respect a player because he wants to return at his best. Are you kidding me? No seriously this where I start questioning what type of fan you are. HIS TEAM IS IN THE PLAYOFFS, IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT HIS PRODUCTION WOULD BE, AS LONG AS HE'S OUT THERE TRYING TO HELP THEM. NOT IF HE'S SUPERSTAR ROSE, JUST TRYING. He's unwilling to try and help them. You basically just said you respect him because he's a good basketball player, as that's why he was able to do the things you listed, which is once again not a reason to respect him. There's a ton of good basketball players, he just happens to be exceptionally good, he just has no redeeming qualities anymore. He's not that humble superstar that loves his city and fans like everyone though, just a self centered guy that is concerned about he is perceived as a superstar.


Tell me why it's idiotic. Please fucking explain. Don't bother telling me about what his production would be because NO ONE CARES ABOUT THAT. People want to see him out there FIGHTING FOR HIS TEAM AND HIS FANS, not putting up 30/10. No one cares about that, they just want to see the Bulls win and Rose would help them win if he went out there. It's not like he hasn't been practicing for 3 months or anything.

I *hate* Rose. I *hope* he tears both his ACLs because I quite frankly don't want a player like him in the NBA. I hate everything about his decision. Everything. HATE HATE HATE. And I don't wish injuries on athletes because usually I think it's unfair because no one deserves to get hurt, except him for abandoning everyone that has supported him.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



kobra860 said:


> Edit: Since we're still bringing up Jordan stories, why did he shit on Chamillionaire when he asked for a picture?


NO ******.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> I *hate* Rose. I *hope* he tears both his ACLs because I quite frankly don't want a player like him in the NBA. I hate everything about his decision. Everything. HATE HATE HATE. And I don't wish injuries on athletes because usually I think it's unfair because no one deserves to get hurt, except him for abandoning everyone that has supported him.


Damn man. It's really not that serious.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> David Lee is not healthy. At all. He just chooses to suit up every game.
> 
> I don't think Rose should come back either.
> 
> ...


Wrong. Mark Jackson confirmed that Lee is 100% ready to play but he has too much respect for Lee as a person and player to send him out under such circumstances, as well as too much respect for the team.









just about 5-6 more hrs guys


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

No man, I really don't care. He's by far my most hated athlete and I really don't want him in the league. His excuses and reasons for not coming back while watching the bulls play with half dead bodies just makes me hate him more and more.


How can Rose, as a teammate that's 100% healthy, seriously watch Nate Robinson give it his all while puking next to him on the sidelines? Or watch Noah play with 100 different injuries. Or Deng do the same. Like come on, this is beyond pathetic, if he can watch that and still sit out then that really just makes me hate him more.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Still cracking up about MJ burying Muggsy. :lmao

I know there are good LEGEND stories, too. Like the time he drained a three on Xmas day right in front of the opposition's bench, turned to them after and said "Merry Fucking Christmas." :lmao :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> No man, I really don't care. He's by far my most hated athlete and I really don't want him in the league. His excuses and reasons for not coming back while watching the bulls play with half dead bodies just makes me hate him more and more.


Frankly I'm sure Rose does not give a _single_ fuck about you :rose1

I hope you get hit by a car so Rose can come to your hospital after 2 weeks and be like WHY AREN'T YOU WALKING, WALK MAN, WALK ALREADY, YOU'RE FULLY HEALED


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

SUPER SPLASH BROS :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



The Lady Killer said:


> Still cracking up about MJ burying Muggsy. :lmao
> 
> I know there are good LEGEND stories, too. Like the time he drained a three on Xmas day right in front of the opposition's bench, turned to them after and said "Merry Fucking Christmas." :lmao :lmao







Jordan had just dunked over 6-0 John Stockton, and as he ran down court at the Salt Palace, a fan at courtside yelled to him to try something like that against someone his own size (Jordan is 6-6).

On the Bulls' next possession, Jordan came down on the fast break and dunked over 7-1 Mel Turpin. As he ran back on defense, he turned to the fan who had heckled him and said, "Is that big enough?"

GOAT


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Canadian said:


> Frankly I'm sure Rose does not give a _single_ fuck about you :rose1
> 
> I hope you get hit by a car so Rose can come to your hospital after 2 weeks and be like WHY AREN'T YOU WALKING, WALK MAN, WALK ALREADY, YOU'RE FULLY HEALED


He gives as many fucks about me as he does his team, city, and fans, clearly.


And lol @ that comparison. How does that even make sense? If I was fully healed after two weeks I'm pretty sure I would be walking. You're acting as if I'm asking the guy to come back 3 months early and play when it's the opposite, he's 3 months overdue and none of this "OMG IT'S THE POSTSEASON NOW HE CAN'T RETURN NOW" crap would have been said if he wasn't such a bitch and returned when he was healthy, but nah, he can't dunk off his left foot and do a 360 windmill jam, NOT HEALTHY ENOUGH.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> Jordan had just dunked over 6-0 John Stockton, and as he ran down court at the Salt Palace, a fan at courtside yelled to him to try something like that against someone his own size (Jordan is 6-6).
> 
> On the Bulls' next possession, Jordan came down on the fast break and dunked over 7-1 Mel Turpin. As he ran back on defense, he turned to the fan who had heckled him and said, "Is that big enough?"
> 
> GOAT


omg :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN? EVERY OTHER ATHLETE HASN'T TAKEN THIS LONG TO RECOVERY FROM AN INJURY. I've never suffered this injury, but I'm majoring in biology and know that he has no more of a chance of getting reinjured than any other player on the court and someone needs to tell him that. I've already asked you to provide any athlete in the history of sports that has taken this long to come back from an injury and you couldn't do it. You told me to name a superstar and I told you some, just not in the NBA as it usually doesn't happen but I can't wait until Kobe comes back and shuts you up once and for all about that too.


If a player isn't mentally ready, then he isn't mentally ready. Your little Biology books can't determine when a player will be mentally ready. Rose taking this long is unusual and his passion/leadership deserves to be questioned, but I would just like to point out that when Rose initially tore his ACL the doctor who performed his ACL surgery said that there was a real possibility that Rose would miss the whole season. But now that he has, you all want to riot like a bunch of retarded morons.



> If he cared about the city or it's fans he would already be back. That's a fact and you can't tell me otherwise because a player that cares deeply about his city, fans, and team wouldn't be doing this.


Doing what? Being obsessed with returning as the player he was before the injury? It is irrational and it is highly unlikely that he can return and be the Rose he was before right off the gate but I don't think Rose has bad intentions. He just isn't the smartest guy and has done a poor job handling the situation.



> You respect a player because he wants to return at his best. Are you kidding me? No seriously this where I start questioning what type of fan you are. HIS TEAM IS IN THE PLAYOFFS, IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT HIS PRODUCTION WOULD BE, AS LONG AS HE'S OUT THERE TRYING TO HELP THEM. NOT IF HE'S SUPERSTAR ROSE, JUST TRYING. He's unwilling to try and help them. You basically just said you respect him because he's a good basketball player, as that's why he was able to do the things you listed, which is once again not a reason to respect him. There's a ton of good basketball players, he just happens to be exceptionally good, he just has no redeeming qualities anymore. He's not that humble superstar that loves his city and fans like everyone though, just a self centered guy that is concerned about he is perceived as a superstar.


What type of fan am I? The type of fan that doesn't act like a fucking idiot wishing torn ACL's on players just because they don't do what I think they should be doing. The type of fan that's gonna stand behind my favorite player and not abandon him, slander his name every chance I get just and wish career ending injuries on him just because I'm being an impatient douche. I used to joke about Rondo returning for the playoffs this year but honestly, I would rather Rondo sit out until he's ready physically and mentally to be a key contributor, rather than him play when he isn't ready both mentally and physically.



> Tell me why it's idiotic. Please fucking explain. Don't bother telling me about what his production would be because NO ONE CARES ABOUT THAT. People want to see him out there FIGHTING FOR HIS TEAM AND HIS FANS, not putting up 30/10. No one cares about that, they just want to see the Bulls win and Rose would help them win if he went out there. It's not like he hasn't been practicing for 3 months or anything.


So wait, you said earlier that you don't care if Rose goes out there and goes 0/15 with 8 TO's and gets scored on every single possession, as long as he tries. But now you're saying that you all just want to see the Bulls win and the Rose would help them win if he went out there. Well Rose can't go out there playing awful and being a liability on both ends, but you guys are expecting the Bulls to win. It goes both ways.



> I *hate* Rose. I *hope* he tears both his ACLs because I quite frankly don't want a player like him in the NBA. I hate everything about his decision. Everything. HATE HATE HATE. And I don't wish injuries on athletes because usually I think it's unfair because no one deserves to get hurt, except him for abandoning everyone that has supported him.


Honestly, you're a pussy ass bitch.

Ok yeah it's cool to not like Rose or his decisions but to wish shit like this on someone is pathetic. Just think about this, because a player hasn't returned from a major injury when you think he should've, you want him to suffer a career ending injury. It can't get more bitch-made than that. You talk about me being the type of sports fan you hate, well you just wished a career ending injury on a player who really hasn't done anything to warrant that. He hasn't intentionally injured any other players, he isn't throwing games, he hasn't killed or brutally harmed anyone. All that has happened is the player has taken longer than expected to return from an ACL injury. You are the worst type of sports fan.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

MJ quotes from "The Jordan Rules" I think.



> Quote:
> ........................"We're beating a lot of poor teams. So what? We won a lot of games last year, too. Will Horace and Bill still be playing at this level in the playoffs...Can Pip keep it up?"
> 
> Quote:
> ...


The best was clearly "If I were a general manager, we'd be a better team." :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

"I hope there's a jump shot in there" :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

They don't need a ticket to watch you sitting on the bench. They can go to your house for that." - Michael to Charles Davis who was sorting through his tickets for his family and friends

Will always be my favorite MJ quote


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

"If I were a general manager, we'd be a better team." :lmao :lmao :lmao

That quite easily takes the cake. What a guy that MJ was.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Quote:
"I hope there's a jumpshot in there." - Michael to Stacey King who was walking into the locker room with a box"

That's my all time favorite quote from Jordan. :lmao



BrosOfDestruction said:


> The best was clearly "If I were a general manager, we'd be a better team." :lmao


Yeah. That one is too ironic right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> If a player isn't mentally ready, then he isn't mentally ready. Your little Biology books can't determine when a player will be mentally ready. Rose taking this long is unusual and his passion/leadership deserves to be questioned, but I would just like to point out that when Rose initially tore his ACL the doctor who performed his ACL surgery said that there was a real possibility that Rose would miss the whole season. But now that he has, you all want to riot like a bunch of retarded morons.


That's when the surgery initially took place and then he was cleared three months ago so that doctor's quote doesn't work whatsoever, nice try though.

Unless you can define what mentally ready is and what he means by that really does mean jack shit. From what I can tell him saying he wants to be mentally ready is him being SUPERSTAR ROSE and no one cares about him being that great except for him.





> What type of fan am I? The type of fan that doesn't act like a fucking idiot wishing torn ACL's on players just because they don't do what I think they should be doing. The type of fan that's gonna stand behind my favorite player and not abandon him, slander his name every chance I get just and I wish career ending injuries on him just because I'm being an impatient douche.


You realize it's not because I want him to return from his injury. Like seriously it isn't just OMG HE HASN'T RETURNED YET WHY WHY WHY. I've said this over and over, his team is playing with everything they have while he sits on the bench because he doesn't want to return unless he can be a superstar again even though his teammates are being pummeled by injuries while playing incredibly physical series.

You know why I wished a career ending injury on him? Because I don't like him as a player. At all. It's not because I hate his team and what not, as I've seen MANY other people wish injuries on players simply because they're a rival team, no it's because I've had enough of him and don't want him to return as the superstar he wants to be. I'm sick of his shit and I don't want to see him play. He's abandoned his team, his city, and his fans, so why exactly should I want him to play in the NBA? So he can impress me with his amazing talents? There are plenty of other players that can do the same.



> So wait, you said earlier that you don't care if Rose goes out there and goes 0/15 with 8 TO's and gets scored on every single possession, as long as he tries. But now you're saying that you all just want to see the Bulls win and the Rose would help them win if he went out there. Well Rose can't go out there playing awful and being a liability on both ends, but you guys are expecting the Bulls to win. It goes both ways.


I said I would appreciate him trying and wouldn't care about his stats. Those stats were completely hypothetical to make a point, don't be a mong, he's obviously not going to go out there and put up those stats and will very likely help his team in some way. He's still Derrick Rose and he's healthy and fresh, he would help them more than hurt them.



> Honestly, you're a pussy ass bitch.
> 
> Ok yeah it's cool to not like Rose or his decisions but to wish shit on this like on someone is pathetic. Just think about this, because a player hasn't returned from a major injury when you think he should've, you want him to suffer a career ending injury. It can't get more bitch-made than that. You talk about me being the type of sports fan you hate, well you just wished a career ending injury on a player who really hasn't done anything to warrant that. He hasn't intentionally injured any other players, he isn't throwing games, he hasn't killed or brutally harmed anyone. All that has happened is the player has taken longer than expected to return from an ACL injury. You are the worse type of sports fan.


It's not just because Rose didn't return when I wanted him to. he should have returned by now, that isn't even a question to me by this point as his excuses just keep getting worse and worse. It's how he's done it and why. Why does he not want to return to the NBA? well lets list the things:

He wants to be as good as was pre-injury.

He keeps saying it's mental, by that I'm assuming the same as the first thing, he doesn't believe he'll be as great as he was before. That isn't a good reason not to come back. In fact it's a really poor reason.

He doesn't want to come back and not be the same player he was and be just like a role player, basically the first thing again, but this once again really shouldn't matter as it's the playoffs and he would likely provide the Bulls not only a boast on the court, but a moral boast and also get the crowd going like crazy. he could change the outcome of this series, but instead he doesn't want to come back in case he can't be that same player.


These are things I don't just dissrespect, but can't tolerate. Once again, he has no heart, passion, leadership, or even a desire to win. The last one is what really matters. He's in it for himself and his legacy, he doesn't care about winning and he doesn't care about his team. That's how it comes off to me and I really don't want him in the NBA because of it. I don't support players that don't want to win and have no passion for the sport their in, in fact I feel like their talents were wasted. Also I'm not the first person to say this, I don't want to throw anyone under the bus but I believe flex said it as well(but he may have not meant it), either way I stand by what I stand. I don't care for the type of athlete he is and I don't want him in the NBA as he lacks everything I want in an athlete. Even Lebron James at his worst still had a heavy desire to win. He wanted to be a champion. Derrick Rose does not. He's out for number 1, which is probably why his jersey is number 1.

And LOL @ he's not throwing games. Yes he fucking is by not being on the court with his teammates.


You want to call me a bad sports fan? Why? Because I prefer athletes that love the sport their in, want to play that sport, have PASSION for that sport, HAVE HEART FOR THAT SPORT, have a desire to WIN for not just them, but everyone on their team and their fans, etc? Does that make me a bad sports fan, notorious? That I don't want athletes that don't have those qualities in the NBA? That I respect players that desire to improve and play and help their team? That give it their all even when they're not at their all? If that makes me a bad sports fan then so be it, I prefer to be that type of fan because I have a passion for the NBA to and I'd prefer players to share that passion.


Quote:
"He's scared. He's got no heart...Nobody told me that. If I had spoken up, he wouldn't have been here."


Jordan says it best. unk2


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Deng out again for game 3.. Could the Eastern Conference All-Star Team catch any more breaks?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> That's when the surgery initially took place and then he was cleared three months ago so that doctor's quote doesn't work whatsoever, nice try though.


Cleared doesn't equal healthy. There's plenty of players who have been cleared but weren't one hundred percent healthy. Hell, Rondo get cleared to play with a dislocated shoulder. Dwight Howard got cleared to play earlier this season despite still not being recovered from back surgery. Cleared doesn't equal 100%. Fact of the matter is that the doctor said last season that Rose could realistically this miss whole season and now that it's actually happened, people are out here losing their minds and acting like they want Rose to be lynched.



> Unless you can define what mentally ready is and what he means by that really does mean jack shit. From what I can tell him saying he wants to be mentally ready is him being SUPERSTAR ROSE and no one cares about him being that great except for him.


You know what mentally ready means? It means that a player is comfortable enough to play like they normally would before injury and not worry about re-injuring themselves. It's all a confidence thing. Rose tore his ACL on a freak play. On a routine drive to the rim for a layup his knee just gave out and he tore his ACL, a play that he does so many times each game. Mentally ready is all about when the player is confident that he can play his type of game comfortably just like before without any restraints. There's some players who still aren't necessarily mentally recovered but still play, obviously Rose isn't that guy. You guys have reason to question Rose's mental toughness with his decision to sit out so long.

And what's so wrong with him wanting to come back playing at a high level? Ok sure if you want to dislike him because he's taking so long to return but hating a player because he wants to return playing at the same level he was before the injury, no matter how irrational it may seem is stupid. "What? Rose wants to return playing at an MVP level? So he's gonna take his time and be extremely and unnecessarily cautious in order to do so? Well I hope he tears both his fucking ACL's and breaks his neck. Hell, why doesn't he just die?" SMH.



> You realize it's not because I want him to return from his injury. Like seriously it isn't just OMG HE HASN'T RETURNED YET WHY WHY WHY. I've said this over and over, his team is playing with everything they have while he sits on the bench because he doesn't want to return unless he can be a superstar again even though his teammates are being pummeled by injuries while playing incredibly physical series.


Once again, there is nothing wrong with Rose wanting to return at a superstar level. NOTHING. It may not be rational, but I don't think there's anything wrong with a superstar wanting to return playing at a superstar level.

His teammates being injured is what makes the situation worse. If the Bulls outside of Rose weren't as banged up as they are, Rose probably wouldn't be catching half of the heat he is for not playing yet. I think his teammates being injured has played the biggest factor on the backlash he's gotten.



> You know why I wished a career ending injury on him? Because I don't like him as a player. At all. It's not because I hate his team and what not, as I've seen MANY other people wish injuries on players simply because they're a rival team, no it's because I've had enough of him and don't want him to return as the superstar he wants to be. I'm sick of his shit and I don't want to see him play. He's abandoned his team, his city, and his fans, so why exactly should I want him to play in the NBA? So he can impress me with his amazing talents? There are plenty of other players that can do the same.


You know what? I fucking hate Dwyane Wade. I hate him with a passion. You wanna flip it to the NFL, I hate Brian Cushing. I hate both of those guys with a passion. I'm sick of their shit and yeah I would be happy if they just didn't play in the NBA or NFL. But NEVER would I wish a career ending injury on them just because I don't like them and the decisions they make.

That's why you're a pussy. That's why you're bitch-made. You talk about Rose being a coward, a pussy and a bitch, but you're the exact same thing that he is.



> It's not just because Rose didn't return when I wanted him to. he should have returned by now, that isn't even a question to me by this point as his excuses just keep getting worse and worse. It's how he's done it and why. Why does he not want to return to the NBA? well lets list the things:
> 
> He wants to be as good as was pre-injury.
> 
> ...


Once again, what is so bad about Rose wanting to return playing at a superstar level? Because the star player on the team doesn't want to return until he can truly be the star player of the team and not play at the level of a guy like Marquis Teague?

Now you're trying to say Rose doesn't care about winning. Are we forgetting that Rose has played through injuries just to help his team before? Let's not have revisionist history. Game 1 of the 2012 1st round vs. the 76ers, Derrick Rose played INJURED. He was banged up and hurt, it wasn't even sure if he would play that game. But he went out there anyway, played 30+ minutes and his game ended with him lying on the court clutching his knee and being carried off with a torn ACL. In the 2011 playoffs, Rose injured his ankle in the 2nd round against Atlanta. But instead of just giving up and sitting out the rest of the year, he continued playing. He was injured going up against Miami with LeBron and the Heat aggressively defending him, knocking him around and he still kept going at them for his team and for his city. In the past, Rose was just like Deng, just like Noah, just like Nate. He was in the playoffs playing hurt, only difference is those guys haven't suffered an injury as serious as a torn ACL while doing so. Why some of you choose to throw that stuff out and pretend like it never happened, boggles my mind.



> And LOL @ he's not throwing games. Yes he fucking is by not being on the court with his teammates.


Yeah Rose is definitely point-shaving right now. :kobe




> You want to call me a bad sports fan? Why? Because I prefer athletes that love the sport their in, want to play that sport, have PASSION for that sport, HAVE HEART FOR THAT SPORT, have a desire to WIN for not just them, but everyone on their team and their fans, etc? Does that make me a bad sports fan, notorious? That I don't want athletes that don't have those qualities in the NBA? That I respect players that desire to improve and play and help their team? That give it their all even when they're not at their all? If that makes me a bad sports fan then so be it, I prefer to be that type of fan because I have a passion for the NBA to and I'd prefer players to share that passion.


Only bad sports fans wish major career ending injuries on players who have done nothing serious enough to warrant it. Ok cool you like passionate players, you like players you feel have heart. But only a true bitch wishes career-ending injuries on players. Let me guess, if you were at NBA game and the Bulls were playing and Rose tore both of his ACL's, you would stand up and cheer right?




> Quote:
> "He's scared. He's got no heart...Nobody told me that. If I had spoken up, he wouldn't have been here."
> 
> 
> Jordan says it best. unk2


Oh how cute.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The problem I have with him not wanting to return unless he's a superstar because this is the part of the season where it really doesn't matter. Your stats don't matter, your image doesn't matter, nothing matters but wins. He needs to help his team win. If this was the beginning of the season and he said I'm not going to return until I'm superstar ready that might be a different case, I still wouldn't agree with it but it wouldn't be nearly as bad, but doing it in the playoffs is absolutely not fair to his team and fans.

If Rose cared about winning then he would already be out there.

You realize I was essentially saying I don't want him in the league, right? I never even wished for him to have a career ending injury, I said I hope he returns and tears both his ACLs because I don't want him in the league. Tearing your ACL isn't a career ending injury, although with his Rose it might be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> The problem I have with him not wanting to return unless he's a superstar because this is the part of the season where it really doesn't matter. Your stats don't matter, your image doesn't matter, nothing matters but wins. He needs to help his team win. If this was the beginning of the season and he said I'm not going to return until I'm superstar ready that might be a different case, I still wouldn't agree with it but it wouldn't be nearly as bad, but doing it in the playoffs is absolutely not fair to his team and fans.


Fuck outta here. You've been bashing Rose for not returning all year long even during the regular season. Pretty sure you were them main person bashing Rose when he said like in December or January that he wouldn't return until he was 110% ready physically and mentally.



> If Rose cared about winning then he would already be out there.


Maybe. But once again, Rose has also played heavy minutes in playoff games despite being injured just to help his team win. Rose does care about winning, just because he's delaying his return, as irrational as it may seem at times, doesn't change that. At least not to me.



> You realize I was essentially saying I don't want him in the league, right? I never even wished for him to have a career ending injury, I said I hope he returns and tears both his ACLs because I don't want him in the league. Tearing your ACL isn't a career ending injury, although with his Rose it might be.


Yeah don't try to cover your shit up now. You were serious about what you said. And if Rose tore both of his ACL's that would be three ACL tears in the span of a year. His career would be done. Even if Rose tore one of his ACL's again his career would probably be shattered.

Your exact words:



> I hate Rose. I hope he tears both his ACLs because I quite frankly don't want a player like him in the NBA. I hate everything about his decision. Everything. HATE HATE HATE. And I don't wish injuries on athletes because usually I think it's unfair because no one deserves to get hurt, except him for abandoning everyone that has supported him.


Yeah that isn't wishing injury on a player unk2

But answer my question. If you were at a game featuring the Bulls and Rose tore his ACL again, would you stand up and cheer? Since you obviously hope he does.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Deng needs to be out the whole playoffs, fuck losing 15 pounds is bound to fuck up his game... 



Also those Jordan quotes are epic. Clearly he was one of the GOAT shit talkers too :jordan2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> Fuck outta here. You've been bashing Rose for not returning all year long even during the regular season. Pretty sure you were them main person bashing Rose when he said like in December or January that he wouldn't return until he was 110% ready physically and mentally.


I said I wouldn't agree with it? 



> Maybe. But once again, Rose has also played heavy minutes in playoff games despite being injured just to help his team win. Rose does care about winning, just because he's delaying his return, as irrational as it may seem at times, doesn't change that. At least not to me.


he played one game while hurt.



> Yeah don't try to cover your shit up now. You were serious about what you said. And if Rose tore both of his ACL's that would be three ACL tears in the span of a year. His career would be done. Even if Rose tore one of his ACL's again his career would probably be shattered.
> 
> Your exact words:
> 
> ...


I was never trying to cover anything up, I enforced what I said by saying I want him out of the league. And my point wasn't OMG I HOPE ROSE SUFFERS A CAREER ENDING INJURY BECAUSE HE CLEARLY DESERVES IT, my point was that I wanted him out of the league and an injury would do that. I never said career ending injury even if that's what the ACL injuries would do nor did I imply that, my point was about wanting him out of the league, not him being hurt because I think he deserves to be hurt.

No one I wouldn't cheer, but I wouldn't be upset or show any sympathy. Last year I was upset he was hurt, that a guy like him would go down with an injury like that was unfortunate, just like how I felt about Kobe's, Westbrook's, Rondo's, etc injuries, now I really wouldn't give a fuck and would be fine with him out of the league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

He played multiple games while hurt in the playoff 2011 and in that one game in 2012 where he played hurt he ended up with a torn ACL.

You said you hope Rose tears both his ACL's because you don't want a player like him in the NBA and that you don't wish injuries on players but you think Rose was an exception. That also pretty much implies that you don't think Rose is worthy enough (or deserves) to be in the NBA in your book. You clearly wished Rose would have a major injury and in this case, career-ending injury but whatever.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Fuck Rose


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Fucking pumped for the CHicago crowd


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Fucking pumped to see more VLAD and RASHARD in the 4th, with Ray Allen watching from the bench.



















RIP 04-05 Sonics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

PUMMMPED


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

fpalm BS call on Butler.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

And the bullshit calls start!

Stall will say it was a legitimate foul


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The game was being called decently until the refs conveniently took Butler off LeBron.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Joel said:


> And the bullshit calls start!
> 
> Stall will say it was a legitimate foul


I will say it was a bad call not an intentionally bad call.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Well, here we go...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

GAME IS HEATING UP.

no pun intended fuck the Heat.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

25 all after one. So far, so good. Except for the phantom call on Butler, there hasn't been much ref fuckery.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

NAZR MOHAMMAD WHAT THE FUCK! :lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

What the hell is going on in this game? I wasn't aware of any Miami/Chicago rivalry.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Oh shit! NAZR put LeBron on his ass! :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

This is nuts


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Fuck yeah Nazr!!! lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

If Muhammed get's ejected because James fell FUCK OFF :bron3


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The scumbag diving to get him ejected


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

MY ***** NAZR MOHAMMED GOING IN :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

LeBron flopped


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The Bulls need to be doing everything they can to get under LeBron's skin. A 2nd tech would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Lebron James flops even in fights.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



StarzNBarz said:


> LeBron flopped


Probably. I'm impressed he flopped on command like that. Must be subconscious now.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Nazr is a fucking beast. All my respect to him for doing that.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Woulsnt be surprised to see Chicago try to injure Lebron James or someone if they know they're going out.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

And the game is far from over. I see more technicals coming soon


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Fucking love this rivalry


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Wishing for Lebron to get his 2nd tech seems low. Beat the Heat when they're at full strength not trying to get someone ejected. Not like the Bulls are having a hard time beating the Heat with Lebron.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:noah


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Lebron be blocking shots even when he doesn't try to. Also smart foul by Nate


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The Wolves waive Brandon Roy. So his career is probably officially over.

So sad. He had so much potential to be a HOF guy, a career cut way too short.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> The Wolves waive Brandon Roy. So his career is probably officially over.
> 
> So sad. He had so much potential to be a HOF guy, a career cut way too short.


I would have been so sad if I were a Blazers fans. Very unlucky.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The Blazers have had terrible luck with draft picks. At least Lillard is off to a great start.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

MEATBALLS


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That was a nice travel by Bosh before passing to Battier for the 3.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Crazy game so far


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Here comes the fuckery.

LeBron throws his elbows at Belinelli; foul on Belinelli.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

52-50 WE STILL IN THIS


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Bosh already with 10 rebounds. There's something you don't see everyday.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That flop from Battier was fucking pathetic and even more pathetic that they gave him the call. Your isolated in the post 1 on 1, play defense like a MAN! Stop rewarding players for being pussies, there is a time and a place to take a charge, 1 on 1 post play is not one of them. NBA has the worst officiating in professional sports, pure biased non-sense that caters only to the game's elite.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Good lord, it seems every time Wade has a bad game they use the excuse that he's injured. Wade is just fine people. His shot comes and goes.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



pryme tyme said:


> That flop from Battier was fucking pathetic and even more pathetic that they gave him the call. Your isolated in the post 1 on 1, play defense like a MAN! Stop rewarding players for being pussies, there is a time and a place to take a charge, 1 on 1 post play is not one of them. NBA has the worst officiating in professional sports, pure biased non-sense that caters only to the game's elite.


That's what happens when they water down the NBA so much. It's gotten so soft where flopping is actually part of a strategy.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Only in basketball can you charge and knock a guy on his ass and shoot two free throws because he didn't conveniently get out of your way.

(Hasn't really happened this game, but it goes with the officiating talk).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



kobra860 said:


> That's what happens when they water down the NBA so much. It's gotten so soft where flopping is actually part of a strategy.


Disgusting


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Haha. Bill Simmons is slowly becoming one of my favorite analysts on ESPN. :lmao at his Wrestlemania 29 reference.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

guys, flopping is apart of every sport.

Soccer and hockey players dive all the time.

NFL QBs are a joke when it comes to getting hit.

NBA it's just more noticeable because Stern has gotten the league to the point where everyone is actually convinced the league is just completely rigged so everyone calls out every flop.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Tom Brady doesn't flop.

What a guy :brady2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Jimmy Buckets


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Great ball movement all around


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

NATEEEE


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Nate just hit a 3 from the 10th row of the stands.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Jamjam22 said:


> Haha. Bill Simmons is slowly becoming one of my favorite analysts on ESPN. :lmao at his Wrestlemania 29 reference.


He's actually he a major smark. He had CM Punk on his podcast during the Summer of Punk.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

What was the WM 29 reference?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Punked Up said:


> What was the WM 29 reference?


Halftime show. He said "and now back to Wrestlemania 29"


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The Bulls look kind of winded but they have no choice as their bench really isn't good.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Jamjam22 said:


> The Bulls look kind of winded but they have no choice as their bench really isn't good.


Cept for that Rose guy sitting on the bench.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Bullshit calls everywhere


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Noah with top notch trolling. :lol


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:lmao at Noah enjoying Bosh yelling at Chalmers.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:lmao @ Noah clapping and laughing at Chalmers getting yelled at by Bosh


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

We need a Celtic/Bulls series just to see Garnett and Noah annoy the hell out of each other.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

NATE ROBINSON BLOCKS LEBRON JAMES 

HNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Nate is superhuman.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

This is reminding me of the series 2 year ago. Despite the fact that the Heat won in 5 they were all pretty much down to the wire games.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*






Classic.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Thought Lebron got the ball across half court too late.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Classic.


HAHAHHAAHA :noah


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

cmon bulls!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

These calls are killin me man


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Bosh flopped his way to a call.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

You gotta be fucking kidding me with that foul on Noah. More ref fuckery.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I'm no Noah fan, and I think he's a knucklehead, but I can't say I agree with that foul on the rebound.

MARCO


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Should have been a foul on Bell

Fucking asshole refs


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

When did Cole become a sharpshooter?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Norris Cole just ripped my heart out


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Cole with the dagger.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I love this "unselfish ball movement" shit from Van Gundy.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Cole World


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Game


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Lebron definitely oversold that one.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



kobra860 said:


> Lebron definitely oversold that one.


The Rock would be proud.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

How the fuck is that a foul on Belinelli? They were both going for the ball and ran into each other. 

The Bosh travel right before a 3 gets no called.

The foul on Belinelli when he hit a 3 that gets no called.

The phantom foul call on Noah when he is going for a rebound.

Belinelli getting called for a foul on LeBron when they ran into each other.

All these little calls add up. Fuck these refs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3

So close until the end


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Now fuck this East Coast crap, time for the main event! Spurs/Warriors in Roaracle!!! :mark:


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Great game. Cole and Robinson were both quality; especially Cole. It's scary that Heat scored so well when Wade and LeBron didn't even score high..


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Bad calls on the refs, but I can't say it was the difference maker. GSW to beat the Spurs plz.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tater said:


> How the fuck is that a foul on Belinelli? They were both going for the ball and ran into each other.
> 
> The Bosh travel right before a 3 gets no called.
> 
> ...


And then there was the missed charge call on Shane
A missed clear path foul
Birdman got called on a foul for good defense on Butler
I though another charge call should have been called on Nate.

It goes both ways.

And that last one was a foul on Belinelli. Lebron had the ball at that moment and then Beli collided into Lebron to send him out of bounce, though Lebron did act a little.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Duncan with a technical? Fuck outta here

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tater said:


> How the fuck is that a foul on Belinelli? They were both going for the ball and ran into each other.
> 
> The Bosh travel right before a 3 gets no called.
> 
> ...


This. Heat closed it out but they also got a bunch of crucial calls that incorrectly went their way (Am I noticing a trend?)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Cycloneon said:


> Duncan with a technical? Fuck outta here
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know. He and Bogut both gave a little, plus Bogut swung his leg in while hanging on the rim.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



pryme tyme said:


> This. Heat closed it out but they also got a bunch of crucial calls that incorrectly went their way (Am I noticing a trend?)





Stall_19 said:


> And then there was the missed charge call on Shane
> A missed clear path foul
> Birdman got called on a foul for good defense on Butler
> I though another charge call should have been called on Nate.
> ...


Goes both ways dude. But I imagine you don't care about missed calls against the Heat.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> And then there was the missed charge call on Shane
> A missed clear path foul
> Birdman got called on a foul for good defense on Butler
> I though another charge call should have been called on Nate.
> ...


:skip


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> Goes both ways dude. But I imagine you don't care about missed calls against the Heat.


Bad calls went both ways but a fuck load more against the Bulls.. the calls obviously benefited the Heat down the stretch.. Just look at Jimmy Butler's first 2 phantom fouls in the 1s quarter though. It was all game, but especially in crunch time the Bulls got the short end of the stick. Not only did they get the wrong end of the normal judgement calls but they got some more phantom calls like the one on Noah that just got made up on the spot.

By now every team knows to beat the Heat in the playoffs you also have to beat the officials. Mavericks were the only team that could beat BOTH thus far.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



pryme tyme said:


> Bad calls went both ways but a fuck load more against the Bulls.. the calls obviously benefited the Heat down the stretch.. Just look at Jimmy Butler's first 2 phantom fouls in the 1s quarter though. It was all game, but especially in crunch time the Bulls got the short end of the stick. Not only did they get the wrong end of the normal judgement calls but they got some more phantom calls like the one on Noah that just got made up on the spot.
> 
> By now every team knows to beat the Heat in the playoffs you also have to beat the officials. Mavericks were the only team that could beat BOTH thus far.


Both the call on Birdman and the foul that fouled out Shane were down the stretch. There were bad calls both ways. The same called with have been made if it was a player in a Bobcat jersey than a Heat jersey. I'm not going to deal with this BS defense mechanism that man fans use when they lose to a big market team.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Tony Parker and that lucky ass shot lol.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That shit was ridiculous!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Norris Cole is the new Boobie Gibson.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Sweet they took Jack's buzzer beater away!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Is that David Lee?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> Both the call on Birdman and the foul that fouled out Shane were down the stretch. There were bad calls both ways. The same called with have been made if it was a player in a Bobcat jersey than a Heat jersey. I'm not going to deal with this BS defense mechanism that man fans use when they lose to a big market team.


The Bulls are also a big market team first off so that makes no sense, second off you must not have watched the same game that I did. Heat got all the calls when it mattered most (Even when there was no call to be made in the first place). I still give the Heat credit for closing the game after they got away with flop after flop (Battier, Lebron, Bosh, Cole), phantom foul calls to get the ball back in the final 5 minutes, ignored foul calls like on Belenelli's 3. It's pretty sad that they need bogus calls to pull away from a team that shouldn't even be on the same court as them. Bulls don't have a single consistent offensive threat right now, the fact that they can even play the likes of Lebron, Wade, Bosh (and the refs) down to the final minutes is an accomplishment in it of itself.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

This is nothing new, I'm sure we all remember this gem from Lebron


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



pryme tyme said:


> The Bulls are also a big market team first off so that makes no sense, second off you must not have watched the same game that I did. Heat got all the calls when it mattered most (Even when there was no call to be made in the first place). I still give the Heat credit for closing the game after they got away with flop after flop (Battier, Lebron, Bosh, Cole), phantom foul calls to get the ball back in the final 5 minutes, ignored foul calls like on Belenelli's 3. It's pretty sad that they need bogus calls to pull away from a team that shouldn't even be on the same court as them. Bulls don't have a single consistent offensive threat right now, the fact that they can even play the likes of Lebron, Wade, Bosh (and the refs) down to the final minutes is an accomplishment in it of itself.


I watched a game where there were bad calls on both teams, even bad calls on both teams down the stretch. But you don't care about the bad calls against the Heat (Birdman getting a called for a foul playing good defense, Shane getting called for a block when it was clearly a charge.) But I guess that doesn't mesh with you "Heat get *all* the calls" theory. so you ignore Continue living in the world fantasy world with evil biased refs. I live in a world where refs are human and routinely miss calls but are not actively fixing games.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Nate Robinson on LeBron James' crashing to the floor on Nazr Mohammed push: "You see LeBron in a lot of commercials, a lot of good acting."


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



pryme tyme said:


> This is nothing new, I'm sure we all remember this gem from Lebron



Oh because that was obviously the refs cheating for Heat. They couldn't have simply missed it accidentally because it was so completely obvious that all the Bulls complained about it. So completely obvious that Deng who was right in front of Lebron was telling the ref about the travel. Oh wait.

If you wanted to use a clip of a Lebron travel that wasn't called, you should have used the game winner against the Wizards. That was a much more obvious travel.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Parker going off


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> I watched a game where there were bad calls on both teams, even bad calls on both teams down the stretch. But you don't care about the bad calls against the Heat (Birdman getting a called for a foul playing good defense, Shane getting called for a block when it was clearly a charge.) But I guess that doesn't mesh with you "Heat get all the calls" theory. so you ignore Continue living in the world fantasy world with evil biased refs. I live in a world where refs are human and routinely miss calls but are* not actively fixing games.*


Not even saying this is the case but you're aware an NBA ref has been caught fixing games right? (The guy in the Lebron video I posted). You honestly think just 1 ref and no other refs were in on it? There was just one ref fixing games and favoring one team and none of the other refs noticed? Yeah right, no way another refs wouldn't notice a co-worker is fixing games. The NBA officiating is shady as fuck even though I obviously wouldn't say these playoff games are straight up fixed like some games have been proven to be in previous years.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Warrior found the way to win the game. If they don't have the lead going into the fourth quarter then they can't coke it away.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> If you wanted to use a clip of a Lebron travel that wasn't called, you should have used the game winner against the Wizards. That was a much more obvious travel.


He traveled twice. :deebo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Tony Parker big night


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> And then there was the missed charge call on Shane
> A missed clear path foul
> Birdman got called on a foul for good defense on Butler
> I though another charge call should have been called on Nate.
> ...


Also the Birdman rebound and putback when Butler bumped the shit out of him should have been an And-1. 

And there was a Bosh MONSTER OFFENSIVE REBOUND and he went back up and was raped by two Bulls but there was no replay and I was pretty convinced there was EXTRA CURICULAR contact but whatever.

I thought the refs did a pretty good job of payback calls tonight. Both teams got a few calls that were payback for no calls and in the end, the better team won and the other team has 2 days to think upon it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I am curious how far the Bulls have to go before Rose says "Fuck I got to play" Would he come back for the finals?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> Warrior found the way to win the game. If they don't have the lead going into the fourth quarter then they can't choke it away.


See? Worked like a charm.

Parker has it all going tonight. Not easy to defend him if he's hitting threes


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> I am curious how far the Bulls have to go before Rose says "Fuck I got to play" Would he come back for the *finals*?


 If he had a ticket....:lelbron


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Very few teams can make a Spurs game exciting.. The Warriors are one of them


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Not a good sequence for the Warriors. Bogut missing 2 free throws and a Duncan 3 point play. Pop is truly the best. Not many coaches start intentionally fouling when they're up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> I am curious how far the Bulls have to go before Rose says "Fuck I got to play" Would he come back for the finals?


He's not coming back this season even if we playing Game 7 in the finals


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

the spurs are the only team who could give the heat a series. looking forward to it.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



shutupchico said:


> the spurs are the only team who could give the heat a series. looking forward to it.


Bulls are so far.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Good god. These playoffs don't need anymore fucking injuries. Hope Curry is alright.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

We had a good run. We'll always have game 1.

Heat in 5. :shaq


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> Bulls are so far.


bulls won 1 game so far... anybody can take 1. if they win 2 it's a series in my opinion.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

We gonna win Game 4 :kobe


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Why did they leave Curry out there with one leg? Kids got guts, but in a dog fight you can't have any player out there with one leg

Edit: Jarett Jack sucks


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack with the turnover. SPURS ARE GOING TO WIN INSIDE THE ROARACLE

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Dr. Jones said:


> Why did they leave Curry out there with one leg? Kids got guts, but in a dog fight you can't have any player out there with one leg


I read this post in Bret Hart's voice cuz of your avatar lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Cycloneon said:


> Jack with the turnover. SPURS ARE GOING TO WIN INSIDE THE ROARACLE
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cena and Spurs fan? Are you also a fan of watching paint dry and Nickelback?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Cena and Spurs fan? Are you also a fan of watching paint dry and Nickelback?


Nickelback? Never cared to listen to them 
Watching paint dry? I like Dat smell

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Lol I laughed at Shumpert - tore ACl 

Rose - tore ACL

Metta - Suspended


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

All the hoopla about the Oracle was silenced tonight. That kind of crap doesn't matter to a team like the Spurs. Solid showing tonight. They did everything well, except maybe rebound. If that ankle is worse than expected it could be over already.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

lol at Jack in the last 2 minutes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

So Amar'e will be making his return tomorrow? Interesting.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Good or bad for Knicks? I think it's good cause of who they are playing


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Well they haven't played particularly well when Amare & Carmelo are both playing. Though I suppose Amare never had a chance to get in rhythm and mesh with everyone, although that would be the now.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Allllll I heard all day long was how the Warriors had established themselves as the better team... how the Spurs were overmatched... how the Spurs could not win at the Roaracle...

Then they went out and basically controlled the entire game and won it easy at the end. It sucks about Curry's ankle but it was late and the Spurs were up 9 when it happened. There is no blaming the loss on Curry getting hurt. The Spurs finally started playing like the Spurs. I like the Warriors but they couldn't beat Miami in a series. Their styles are too similar and you can't out-Miami Miami. The Spurs and the Grizzlies are the two teams with the best chance of beating the Heat. At this point, my money is on Memphis making it out of the West.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tater said:


> Allllll I heard all day long was how the Warriors had established themselves as the better team... how the Spurs were overmatched... how the Spurs could not win at the Roaracle...
> 
> Then they went out and basically controlled the entire game and won it easy at the end. It sucks about Curry's ankle but it was late and the Spurs were up 9 when it happened. There is no blaming the loss on Curry getting hurt. The Spurs finally started playing like the Spurs. I like the Warriors but they couldn't beat Miami in a series. Their styles are too similar and you can't out-Miami Miami. The Spurs and the Grizzlies are the two teams with the best chance of beating the Heat. At this point, my money is on Memphis making it out of the West.


Over the last few years, it has obviously become tradition to write-off the Spurs, and every year they prove everyone wrong. Tony Parker was just flat-out sick last night the way he played. They know how to win, I would love to coach a team like the Spurs. 

Bulls-Heat getting rather chippy...I don't remember the last time LeBron AND Wade both got T-ed up like they did in game 2. Imagine what that series would be like with a healthy Deng, a healthy Hinrich, and a mentally fit to play D-rose.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

lol at noah claping at bosh getting in dudes face


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

he's like KG lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tyler Durden said:


> Good or bad for Knicks? I think it's good cause of who they are playing


they've been way better without amare than with. 500 with way over 500 without.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I wonder if the Bulls will be able to keep Nate for next season.

They don't much, if any, cap flexibility and with the way Nate's performed this season, he's definitely gonna get paid.

Nate has the most crunch time points in the playoffs this year for FFS. Idk if Nate would be willing to take a paycut to play for the Bulls considering he's never had a chance to get a contract like he could and should this offseason.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

There is no way that Nate will be retained. Kirk is signed through next year and Teague has played some meaningful minutes while having the moniker "first round draft pick" surrounding him. Because of being one of Gar's guys, they'll give every chance of succeeding in a backup role to Teague, even if that means parting with a dynamic scorer who nobody can stay in front of in Nate Robinson.

Nate has been enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That sucks


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Pacers gotta get revenge tonight!

:reggie

:mark:


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



SPCDRI said:


> Pacers gotta get revenge tonight!
> 
> :reggie
> 
> :mark:


No shit. Knicks just too good.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


































































:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Ibaka is garbage


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Yeah they chose to keep Ibaka over Harden......


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I feel bad for Durant, then again Scott Brooks is dumb. Why doesn't he try to get Kevin Martin involved more instead of running *EVERYTHING* through Durant?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Ibaka is dying out there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Ibaka getting exposed with no Westbrook and Harden.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

PONDEXTER


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Derek Fisher. DAT SMIRK


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Fisher with that "Y'all must have forgot about 0.4" smirk.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Wow Durant. Wow.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Ball don't lie.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

BALL DON'T LIE

LMFAOOOOOOOO AT FISHER

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Durant with the :reggie


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

DA FUKK is Fisher doing shooting a pull-up 3 off the dribble?

Should've passed to KD.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Wow... Durant with the epic choke job.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

#FireScottBrooks


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I am marking for this Grizzles squad. I love the way they play the game as a team.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Spurs vs Grizzlies is pretty bland. Heat vs Kicnks/Pacers should be a lot more exciting and deliver the ratings (No disrespect to Mike Conley da gawd).


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



pryme tyme said:


> Spurs vs Grizzlies is pretty bland.


Did you miss the first round 2 years ago?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

It's nice seeing Tayshaun being relevant again. It's hard to believe he is only 33. Those Pistons teams feel like forever ago.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> Did you miss the first round 2 years ago?


The Spurs are boring as fuck. period. Doesn't mean they aren't good but I don't enjoy watching their games. I actually like the Grizzlies but I'm just saying the Eastern Conference Final looks a lot more exciting. I enjoy watching a close finish as much as the next guy but their style of play I just don't find entertaining. Which is fine because they don't get paid to entertain me, they get paid to win basketball games and that's what they do.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I find the Spurs fun to watch usually. I don't why people find them boring when they play basketball beautifully. They're like the Bulls right now where they just get the ball to an open man(except they do it WAY better and more fluently and all the time).


also Thunder fucked up hard. They had a chance at the last NBA dynasty with a core of Harden, Westbrook, Durant, and Ibaka. Now it's hard to imagine they'll win a championship if the Heat stay together. dumb ******. Presti and is GOAT drafting ruined because he didn't keep Harden and because Brooks was too retarded to start Ibaka over Green with Green being the best 7th man EVER. probably not ever but he would be ridiculously good for a 7th man.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Grizzlies have a winning record vs Miami since the Decision, LET'S GO GRIZ!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

So now apparently the Maloofs are refusing to sell the Kings to the Sacramento group and still want to sell to the Seattle group.

Sounds like they're planning to fuck over the city of Sacramento hard. It sucks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

that's because Maloofs are being offered more money by the Seattle group. NBA should just let those two ******* go bankrupt.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

PRIGS starting :mark:.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Chandler hitting J's? Huh?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Chandler getting shit on yet again, he's lucky West/Hibbert are off right now. Get K-Mart or STAT in please.

NM


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> Chandler getting shit on yet again, he's lucky West/Hibbert are off right now. Get K-Mart or STAT in please.
> 
> NM


He's doing fine :lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Now he is, right before that he wasn't even jumping for rebounds and let Indiana get offensive rebounds. West was just missing easy shots

JR Smith is garbage


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Knicks are never going to win anything of significance if they keep taking shots like that


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

*I wonder if Melo and JR Smith secretly resent one another for taking bad shots, so they just desperately chuck up bad shots when they get it.*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

lol at comparing Melo's shot selection to JR Smith's

Decent first quarter, could have been way worse, Jason Kidd sucks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I've never seen JR try to go 1v3


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Amar'e on the field!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> I've never seen JR try to go 1v3


I have


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That's why having a quality point guard is important to the Knicks. Someone who can control where and when the shots come from. Team is a lot better when Carmelo and JR off the ball and getting shots off of ball movement.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> That's why having a quality point guard is important to the Knicks. Someone who can control where and when the shots come from. Team is a lot better when Carmelo and JR off the ball and getting shots off of ball movement.


Sounds alot like Prigs. But nope, Woodson plays Kidd more because of INTANGIBLES I guess.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> I've never seen JR try to go 1v3


But have you seen Melo go 1 on 5?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I had to watch that gif like 5 times lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Lol they went up and down the floor like twice before they stopped to check Melo. Dude could've been dead.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Man, I remember when that play happened. This dude on another forum I was on legit made a thread that Melo was dead. :lmao

EDIT: Holy shit. El Barto just said that too.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

LOFUCKINGL. I've never seen that. That is fantastic!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

wasn't that three in the key?


the video is hilarious. Westbrook just passes the ball up the court without giving a fuck, no teammates care, no coaches, no one. :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*






:lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

ChrisssEZ 2 weeks ago
***** rather﻿ play dead than defense haha

GOAT youtube comment


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Indiana 26 rebounds, NY 13. Smh, and Shump has the most on our team

Prigs and K-Mart go out, Chandler and JR go back in. 8-0 run. Fantastic

Felton having a bad game, had to come some time I guess.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:mourinho


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



rjsbx1 said:


> *I wonder if Melo and JR Smith secretly resent one another for taking bad shots, so they just desperately chuck up bad shots when they get it.*


ha, good comment bro. i would hate to coach or play with either of them. bad shot selection pisses me off.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These calls LOL. I thought game 2 was bad.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Remember when some Knicks fans wanted to trade Shump for Jared Dudley? What a bunch of fucking lames.

Tyler Hansbouroughs face pisses me off, if Blake Griffin dunked on him I might actually like him.

What an uneventful first half, amazing we're only down 3. JR Smith hitting shots again, although I fear he might have used all of his makes already.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Yeah, score is definitely closer than you'd think by watching the game cause Indiana has clearly looked like the better team so far. 

Knicks are still in it tho.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Fucking idiotttttttt


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Meh. The goal was to get one game here anyway.

And Chandler definitely has something wrong with him, or he just got lazy.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

What's the NBA record for fewest points scored in a playoff game by one team?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

You probably gotta go way back to the pre-shot clock era.

I didn't catch the SA/GSW game. Sick play by TONY.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

This is one low scoring game


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad Stephenson is actually hitting the rim now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Amare at the buzzer + the tip in was probably good too. Might cause a momentum switch at the start of the 4th....


Anyone else notice how they're really calling traveling this game, probably seen more in this game alone than the entire playoffs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Coffey said:


> What's the NBA record for fewest points scored in a playoff game by one team?


Utah Jazz scored 54 once against Jordan's Bulls


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Get Melo back in now..

And Kenyon is playing Hibbert like a champ, that won't stop Woodson from putting Chandler in for the closing minutes though

lmao, Hibbert scores AS SOON AS Chandler is on him. Fuck this


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Nothing works right now. sucks...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> Get Melo back in now..
> 
> And Kenyon is playing Hibbert like a champ, that won't stop Woodson from putting Chandler in for the closing minutes though


He's in now and Hibbert just scored on him. :lmao


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Why J Kidd is even playing right now?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

INTANGIBLES.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gang said:


> Why J Kidd is even playing right now?


Dont kidd yourself with that question. Rotmmflmmfaoooo


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

What a joke.

If Prigs doesn't get more 4th quarter minutes than Kidd in the next game I hope Prigs sends some Argentine goons on Woodson


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Roy Fuckin Hibbert is having the easiest good game of his life.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Jason Kidd has gone 6 games without scoring a point. He hasn't scored since game 2 against Boston and even then it was 3 points off of a three pointer. He's playing 25 minutes a game and only averages 1.4 points a game.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

But.............INTANGIBLES!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

LOL JR Smith. JUST LOL.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

JR Smith is awful, he's choked for two straight playoffs in a row, and the same with Chandler. Unless we get JR cheap again, I don't want him back. Dolan will sign him for the max though. just because. And yes, I'm aware he has a fever tonight, which gives even more reason to play Prigs over him. But, nope. Same shit.

Shumpert is the only one who came to play tonight, I swear to god if he get's traded for another "veteran"....

Melo at center? Novak getting late game minutes? What the FUCK?!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I've seen more offensive fouls and travelling whistled in this playoff game than any NBA game I've ever seen.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

This is a pretty dull game.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I guess the Knicks are just resigned to score like, 74 points and lose by 10 or 20. Great.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Smh

And instead of this loss being blamed on Kidd/Woodson/Chandler/JR/Felton, it'll be blamed on Melo.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Even though Kidd went 3 or 4 whole games without scoring a bucket, you've got to keep him in.
Because intangibles.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Once again the Knick lose with Amare.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Good game Hibbert :clap

Guy gets too much disrespect from the national media just cause he had a lower FG % this season, need to take Game 4 now - don't want to go to New York knotted up 2-2.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



SPCDRI said:


> Even though Kidd went 3 or 4 whole games without scoring a bucket, you've got to keep him in.
> Because intangibles.


Agreed, he has EXPERIENCE. Pablo is just a rookie, we can't keep him in. We need those INTANGIBLES to beat Indiana.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Shumpert- 10 rebounds
Kidd- 7
Tyson Chandler- 5

DEFENSIVE ANCHOR.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I wish Felton would've played like this against Boston


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Hibbert's foot work is on point! I think the Pacers close out the Knicks but I can't see them beating the Heat in a 7 game series at this point. Only teams that have a real shot at taking down Miami are the Spurs or Grizzlies in the Finals imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Spurs to game 4


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

- If you didn't know, Flip Saunders is the new Timberwolves GM. In the offseason, apparently he plans to pursue O.J. Mayo to fill their starting SG spot.
- The Hawks are pursuing Stan Van Gundy to replace Larry Drew as head coach. Could this be a plan to reunite SVG and Dwight?
- Phil Jackson is waiting on the Kings decision before he decides what he wants to do next. If the Kings still end up moving to Seattle, Phil is still hoping to become their GM like he wants to.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Yeah, Flip, PLEASE go ahead and take Mayo.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I think the Knicks should try to get Tony Allen in the off season. I also wouldn't sign JR back if he's demanding a near max deal.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

No need to sign TA. Just roll with Shump.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

did you guys know that the Nets were selling less merchandise while in New Jersey than the Sonics? The Sonics, a team that doesn't even exist anymore, was selling more than the New Jersey Nets. :lmao


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Wow the Spurs sucking it up on the rebounding, not being able to capitalize on the poor shooting of GS.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> did you guys know that the Nets were selling less merchandise while in New Jersey than the Sonics? The Sonics, a team that doesn't even exist anymore, was selling more than the New Jersey Nets. :lmao


Which is why I wasn't mad when they moved us to BK lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*






Oh wow I didn't know Thibs got fined for this press conference. :lol

He flopped :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:lmao


CURRY or HARDEN. Which one would you take?

I think I'd personally want Harden since he is still younger and has size on Curry. I also believe in Harden's defensive potential more than Curry's, they're both killer on offense, but Curry is far and away the better playmaker. Meh, I feel as if it's pretty close between those two at the moment.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd take Harden. He's a decent play maker himself. More healthy to


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Harden pretty easily tbh. 

And wtf, I didn't even know the Spurs/Warriors game was on. Manu going off

OT!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Why would the refs not look at that play with Bogut out of bounds again? That could have been Spurs ball at the end of regulation.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

he wasn't in full possession of the ball.

ot @ oracle under way.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

They didn't look at it because they thought it was a pretty easy play to call. They were wrong but that was their thinking.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I hate Jack with a passion. He has a very punchable face.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Fucking Spurs just gave this game to them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

WE BELIEVE.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Danny Green sucks


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Champ said:


> he wasn't in full possession of the ball.


What does that have to do with anything? It went off him out of bounds because his foot was out. Same thing if you save a ball & throw it off someone elses back, no? It should have been Spurs ball.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> Danny Green sucks


I was thinking the same. He wouldn't start on any other team

And he hits a 3 after I post that


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Poor rebounding again, missed free throws, and poor shot selection. Game over.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

LOL @ danny green sucks. get your ignorant shit out of here plz.


free throws cost the Spurs the game considering they usually shoot way better.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Danny Green does what the Spurs want him to do. And that is defend and shoot threes. He does both very well.

It's amazing how successful that play is for the Spurs late in games.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Danny Green is good, but the only thing he has brought to this series is defense.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Calling it now, this gs, spurs series is going to game 7


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

JACK was clutch today, it amazes me how we're not even playing to our fullest potential right now and we're still hanging in there.

WE BELIEVE.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Man, everyone be thinking refs fixing games for everyone. Was looking at the NBA thread on the Something Awful forums and there were a bunch of people thinking the refs jobbed the Spurs out of that game. sigh.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

It doesn't make much sense that the refs didn't even take a look at that play when they could have reviewed it. Had they reviewed it, it would have been Spurs ball.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tater said:


> It doesn't make much sense that the refs didn't even take a look at that play when they could have reviewed it. Had they reviewed it, it would have been Spurs ball.


It's because they thought it was a routine call. No one thought anyone was possibly out of bounce.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Knicks still may sneak past the Pacers, but I would start thinking to the off season.

- Try to get Dieng from Louisville.
- Nix all unrestricted free agents, barring maybe Prigioni
- Try to trade for Tony Allen of Memphis
- Throw some shit out to LA for a Stat-Gasol swap because they just might be stupid enough with D'Antoni at the helm.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

There's no need for Tony Allen with Shump and it's pointless to trade Gasol. Gasol is best with the ball in his hands and when he could create, lel if you think Woodson has any idea how to use him, and you thought Pringles was bad. And we're down 2-1, and we have to start thinking about the offseason? Nah. Do you see OKC fans giving up? Or Golden State when they were down 2-1?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

So just concerning the Perkins trade

- They traded Jeff Green, who has proven to be the much better player
- Perkins contract is a significant reason as to why the Thunder couldn't keep James Harden
- The actual better player they received in the trade in Nate Robinson, they sat him on the bench and chose to play Eric Maynor over him, and cut him in the offseason immediately after.

Just lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> So just concerning the Perkins trade
> 
> - They traded Jeff Green, who has proven to be the much better player
> - Perkins contract is a significant reason as to why the Thunder couldn't keep James Harden
> ...


Most importantly...

- Nenad Krstic > All


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Doc misused Krstic IMO.

Krstic played well his first couple of games in Boston when he was still getting a feel for the team, but after multiple practices to integrate him with the team's system, Doc tried to make him play exactly like Perkins which was a recipe for disaster.

Doc did the same thing with Jason Terry. Tried to make him Ray Allen 2.0 and play exactly like him which didn't work out but Doc was too stubborn to make changes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Also anyone else think at this point in his career Monta Ellis would be better off in a 6th man role like Jamal Crawford or J.R. Smith?

Of course this scenario would be unlikely due to Monta's ego and him thinking he's an elite player.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> Also anyone else think at this point in his career Monta Ellis would be better off in a 6th man role like Jamal Crawford or J.R. Smith?
> 
> Of course this scenario would be unlikely due to Monta's ego and him thinking he's an elite player.


He's have to be on a good team for that to happen. He has played on a lot of bad teams. Jamal and J.R. are playing on playoff teams.......actually the Bucks did make the playoffs.....god the East sucks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Shit GSW still in this, Game 5 will be interesting,

Must win tomorrow for Bulls


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

LeBron needs police to escort him around Chicago... That city REALLY doesn't like LeBron at the moment lol


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tyler Durden said:


> LeBron needs police to escort him around Chicago... That city REALLY doesn't like LeBron at the moment lol


In fairness to him he really does need it. He'd probably be attacked.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> There's no need for Tony Allen with Shump and it's pointless to trade Gasol. Gasol is best with the ball in his hands and when he could create, lel if you think Woodson has any idea how to use him, and you thought Pringles was bad. And we're down 2-1, and we have to start thinking about the offseason? Nah. Do you see OKC fans giving up? Or Golden State when they were down 2-1?


Does Woodson have any idea how to use anyone on offense though? If they can get rid of Stat for him, why the hell not? Also, if they were to include Shumpert they could probably get Duhon and Goudelock who can both be developed into good role players. Yes, giving up Shumpert sucks, but if its the only way to get rid of Stat and we get some decent players, I'd do it. Tony Allen isn't really necessary but wouldn't hurt especially if Shump gets traded. 

And I'd still say the Knicks having a good chance. It's just that when you have the least efficient offense left in the playoffs against a team on fire dominating you, it doesn't look good. At this point next game is a must win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Punked Up said:


> In fairness to him he really does need it. He'd probably be attacked.


Yea agree, Heat/Bulls are both teams biggest rivalries right now


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I enjoyed the Heat/Bulls game the other day. Hate how late the games are on though (I'm from the UK)


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Would a Shumpert/Stat for Gasol/Goudelock be a good trade?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Trading Shumpert would be dumb.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Why are the Warriors/Spurs the only two teams who are required to play every other day for the current series, while everyone else received extended time off from play? A bit unfair.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Canadian said:


> Why are the Warriors/Spurs the only two teams who are required to play every other day for the current series, while everyone else received extended time off from play? A bit unfair.


Yeah I was wondering that a little to. That's not very good for the spurs. Warriors are still younger 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Warriors are younger, but the most injury prone.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Let's go bulls, you HAVE to win tonight or da series is over


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I'm gonna assume cause neither team is considered as big as the marketable teams like Miami, OKC and the Knicks. That's really unfair but what can you do.

I think the winner of game 5 will win the series between GS/Spurs.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Punked Up said:


> Would a Shumpert/Stat for Gasol/Goudelock be a good trade?


That's awful for both teams

Shumpert wouldn't get enough minutes and would probably be behind Steve Blake in the depth chart
Amar'e wouldn't get the ball much, and why would the Lakers want another big who doesn't rebound well or play defense?

Gasol wouldn't be used well at all by Woodson
Goudelock would get even less PT than Copeland


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> That's awful for both teams
> 
> Shumpert wouldn't get enough minutes and would probably be behind Steve Blake in the depth chart
> Amar'e wouldn't get the ball much, and why would the Lakers want another big who doesn't rebound well or play defense?
> ...


I guess you're right, I was just throwing stuff out to get rid of Amare. I mean, how can you win a title with 20 Million invested in at best a good bench player. Woodson can't use anyone on offense either, but the Knicks need another big.

Maybe if they get Dwight we can deal with the Rockets for Asik.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Canadian said:


> I'm gonna assume cause neither team is considered as big as the marketable teams like Miami, OKC and the Knicks. That's really unfair but what can you do.
> 
> I think the winner of game 5 will win the series between GS/Spurs.


Sadly, I think Memphis is too physical for either team  But that's why you play the games! GSW won a game where Biedrins and Jefferson were playing, it happened


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Nobody wants Amar'e, the Knicks should have used their amnesty on him but were too scared and wasted it on Billups who had IIRC a year left on his contract anyway.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

WARRIORS. :mark:

Should have won Game 1 easily... Now it would be in the best interest of the Warriors to take Game 5 and Game 6 to win three in a row. Try to avoid a Game 7 in San Antonio.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

All Defensive Teams have been announced.

1st team:
Chris Paul
Tony Allen
LeBron James
Serge Ibaka
Joakim Noah/Tyson Chandler (tie)

2nd team:
Mike Conley
Avery Bradley
Paul George
Tim Duncan
Marc Gasol


I'm sorry but these selections are an absolute fucking joke. Second year in a row that the DPOY didn't even make 1st team. Tyson Chandler has not been All-Defensive worthy this season, he's getting selected purely over reputation. Same with Ibaka. Ibaka is quite easily the most overrated defender in the NBA. The only thing he's good at on defense is shot blocking. That's it. Well, at least they didn't vote Kobe All-Defensive again this year.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Wtf, chandler isn't even close to being a first team defensive player :no:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Predictions on amount of fouls, techs, and ejections in the Bulls-Heat game today? Also, how many bullshit calls do you think there will be?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

DEFENSIVE player of the year can't get into the All DEFENSIVE 1st team?

but who was logic?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Where's KG!?!?

Oh and I see Avery Bradley made it even though he got shat on by opposing PG's the whole season. I love him but, it's true.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Starz you can't be serious. Shat on by opposing PGs all year? Fuck outta here. Lets not have revisionist history because he struggled defending Felton in the 1st round.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Go look at opposing pg's stats a couple weeks after he returned. I think they were constantly putting up double doubles or near double doubles against him. Not only that, he was always in foul trouble as well. The series against the knicks was just the icing on the cake. Felton isn't having as good a series against the pacers as he did against the celtics.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

After Bradley came back the Celtics defense improved immensely while he was on the court and they allowed far less PPG.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

That's why i said a couple weeks after.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Predictions on amount of fouls, techs, and ejections in the Bulls-Heat game today? Also, how many bullshit calls do you think there will be?


lol gorget that how bout the over under on the amount of times Rose is mentioned or jumps around during the game :troll


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> Go look at opposing pg's stats a couple weeks after he returned. I think they were constantly putting up double doubles or near double doubles against him. Not only that, he was always in foul trouble as well. The series against the knicks was just the icing on the cake. Felton isn't having as good a series against the pacers as he did against the celtics.


Bradley didn't start guarding PGs until over a month after he returned. There was a certain guy playing PG during that time period, I think you know his name. The Celtics went from an average defense to back to top 10 after Bradley's return and if I'm not mistaken opposing players had the lowest FG% on isos against him of all guards during the season.

Bradley only guarded Felton in spurts. The only game in which Bradley was the primary defender of Felton was game 4. Bradley's main defensive assignment was JR Smith.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> All Defensive Teams have been announced.
> 
> 1st team:
> Chris Paul
> ...


How many Lakers games have you watched this season? I've seen all 82 plus the Playoffs. I agree he didn't deserve the nod over Allen or George, but lets not discredit him. He was a good-great defensive player on a god awful defensive team with a banged up Dwight. Both Kobe and Dwight had to carry the load offensively and defensively basically by themselves this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

lel, Kobe was only good-great on defense when he tried to be and for a lot of the season he was not trying to be a good defensive player. He was usually caught looking at the ball instead of his man which would let the guy get open, he would gamble far too often on steals, and he was never in a hurry to get back on defense after a turnover.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> lel, Kobe was only good-great on defense when he tried to be and for a lot of the season he was not trying to be a good defensive player. He was usually caught looking at the ball instead of his man which would let the guy get open, he would gamble far too often on steals, and he was never in a hurry to get back on defense after a turnover.


He had to play center field to cover for the rest of his team at the expense of giving his man a open look. Better a three than a layup, right? And I don't blame him for taking some plays off, when you are carrying as much of the load for you're team as Kobe was both offensively and defensively, you need to find some breathers here and there. Especially when you're playing 40 mins a game at age 34 while playing with several injuries to not only you're team, but you as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Kobe was awful defensively this year. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Whatevs, agree to disagree. If locking down opposing teams best players whenever he wanted to is awful defensively, then yeah he was awful. The Lakers as a team was awful defensively, stop it with the Kobe hate.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



> All other vote-getters with point totals (First Team votes in parentheses): Andre Iguodala, Denver, 16 (2); Larry Sanders, Milwaukee, 16 (4); Thabo Sefolosha, Oklahoma City, 15 (2); Luol Deng, Chicago, 11 (1); Dwight Howard, L.A. Lakers, 9 (3); Kobe Bryant, L.A. Lakers (6 (1); Roy Hibbert, Indiana, 6 (2); Kenneth Faried, Denver, 4 (1); Russell Westbrook, Oklahoma City, 4 (1); *Shane Battier, Miami*, 2; Nicolas Batum, Portland, 2 (1); Corey Brewer, Denver, 2; George Hill, Indiana, 2; *Mike James, Dallas*, 2 (1); Kawhi Leonard, San Antonio, 2, (1); *Tony Parker, San Antonio*, 2 (1); Dwyane Wade, Miami, 2; *Metta World Peace, L.A. Lakers, 2 (1); Eric Bledsoe, L.A. Clippers, 1; Kevin Durant, Oklahoma City, 1; Jrue Holiday, Philadelphia, 1; Andrei Kirilenko, Minnesota, 1; Iman Shumpert, New York, 1; David West, Indiana, 1.*


I don't get it, how do these people have votes?

And Kobe hasn't deserved an all D team (or at least a first team), since about 2009. Wade got robbed for like 3 years


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Well what word would you rather use instead of awful? Mediocre? Lazy? Inconsistent? Because he sure as hell wasn't good defensively this year. Quit being a homer.

Dwight getting more votes than Hibbert :StephenA
Kobe actually getting votes :StephenA
Mike James getting votes :StephenA
Durant getting votes :StephenA


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Seriously, who the fuck voted Mike James?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> Well what word would you rather use instead of awful? Mediocre? Lazy? Inconsistent? Because he sure as hell wasn't good defensively this year. Quit being a homer.
> 
> Dwight getting more votes than Hibbert :StephenA
> Kobe actually getting votes :StephenA
> ...


lol stop hating on Dwight for his defense. He was still exceptional on that end of the floor this year and carried a huge load for us defensively. When he was off the court we were 28th in defense compared to 10th in rating with him on the floor. That's HUGE. Just because he's a ******, terrible on offense, and a whiny bitch doesn't mean his defense still isn't the best in the league by far when he's healthy and no it isn't even close between any of the other centers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I never said Dwight was a terrible defender or that he had a terrible defensive season. But I really don't see how anyone other than a Lakers homer can argue he had a better defensive season than Hibbert.


Fuck Dwight though, Mike James getting All-Defensive team votes is preposterous. JFC.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Dwight>>>>>>>>>>>Chandler and it isn't close.

Real all defense teams:
Coney
Allen
LeBron
George
Larry Sanders/Noah

Westbrook (open for suggestions here)
Bradley
Iggy
Sefolosha
Dwight

Mike James got a first team vote too :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

lol no Marc Gasol?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Personally I didn't agree with him winning DPOY ANYWAY.

I thought Hibbert or Paul George should've gotten it. I just feel like a Pacer deserved to win that award.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> lol no Marc Gasol?


Nah..

Sanders, Noah, Dwight, Hibbert all>>


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> Well what word would you rather use instead of awful? Mediocre? Lazy? Inconsistent? Because he sure as hell wasn't good defensively this year. Quit being a homer.



Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean I'm a homer. I actually watched every Lakers game this season, So I call it being more informed and equipped to form a more accurate opinion. You're just pushing you're own little agenda.

Kobe wasn't selected, no need to bring him up just to bash him.

This is the last I heard about Kobe's defensive numbers, can't find the end of the season numbers.

http://lakernation.com/forums/index...age-3?hl=+kobe++defensive++stats#entry1233316

Read this page, Women lie, men lie, numbers don't lie.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Magic is a Laker fan too and he had this to say



Red Viper said:


> lel, Kobe was only good-great on defense when he tried to be and for a lot of the season he was not trying to be a good defensive player. He was usually caught looking at the ball instead of his man which would let the guy get open, he would gamble far too often on steals, and he was never in a hurry to get back on defense after a turnover.


Kobe hasn't deserved an all defensive first team since 2008, and and an all defensive team in general since 2010. What a joke he made the first team over Tony Allen in 2011.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I was joking in my initial post about Kobe getting another All-Defensive selection due to reputation. You just got butthurt about it.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Fat travel by Bosh.. these refs serious? Didn't even dribble gather for one of those jump shots. Just straight up walked and set up for a shot


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean I'm a homer. I actually watched every Lakers game this season, So I call it being more informed and equipped to form a more accurate opinion. You're just pushing you're own little agenda.
> 
> Kobe wasn't selected, no need to bring him up just to bash him.
> 
> ...


It's actually men lie, women lie, numbers don't

And those numbers are from *December 5th*. That's an 18 game sample size. 

I just noticed Real Deal posted that, he probably has updated numbers by now lol.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> It's actually men lie, women lie, numbers don't
> 
> And those numbers are from *December 5th*. That's an 18 game sample size.
> 
> I just noticed Real Deal posted that, he probably has updated numbers by now lol.


LOL yeah. He smart as hell when it comes to basketball. I don't know how to find advanced statistics, so I just used what I saw from him.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Nate is garbage, I could've knocked down one of these open looks by now. He has horrible shooting form, is it any wonder why his shot is so inconsistent? Learn how to shoot a basketball properly for fuck sake, your a guard in the NBA. He would probably have a decent stroke if he didn't launch two handed bombs. I know every guy has their own style but if you can't hit an open look maybe your style just sucks and you should change it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

This game has been ruined by that awful Grown Ups 2 advertisement on the scorers table


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Lebron actually getting called for a travel he get's away with every game of his career these days? Must be the rapture.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> This game has been ruined by that awful Grown Ups 2 advertisement on the scorers table


Sandler needs to chill out with the terrible movies. He hasn't had an enjoyable comedy in almost 15 years.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

This depleted Bulls team has the be the worst group of jump shooters I've ever seen play an NBA playoff game. The Heat should just surround the key and let theses bozos put up wide open bricks all game.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Kinda cool that people are talking about Kobe's defense being overrated. He's only won a single MVP too. 

Perhaps, just maybe, some people may agree when I didn't have him as a top 10 player of _all time_ not too long ago. One of the least clutch players in NBA History. 

Oh - Bulls vs Thunder in NBA finals in 2014 - calling it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I don't think Kobe's defense in his peak is overrated. But over the last couple years? Yes.

Regardless, I think Kobe's a top 10 player all-time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

fuck Rondo :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That's fine Dub.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



pryme tyme said:


> Lebron actually getting called for a travel he get's away with every game of his career these days? Must be the rapture.


It'd never happen in a critical moment. It's the refs making meaningless calls so they have something to point at when it's said LeBron never gets called for a travel. It's the same thing as early in the season when LeBron went 5 games without a foul call. As soon as the media started talking about it, he gets called for a foul in the first minute of the next game.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Meh this game is prolly over at this point. Bring on Thunder/Memphis.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Feel bad for Chicago. They trying their hardest but they're against a better team and injuries have decimated this team. They need Nate and Butler to play great every game just to have a chance. Just too much to expect of them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Bulls are all out of gas now. They tried. They left their bodies out there on the court and I'm so proud of them all.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hahahaha. 42 points in 3 quarters. Why isn't Joakim laughing like a retard anymore?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Series is a wrap. Pacers can actually knock down open shots so they should at least push the Heat to the brink. i still don't think Miami has a real shot of going down until the Finals.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



pryme tyme said:


> Nate is garbage, I could've knocked down one of these open looks by now. He has horrible shooting form, is it any wonder why his shot is so inconsistent? Learn how to shoot a basketball properly for fuck sake, your a guard in the NBA. He would probably have a decent stroke if he didn't launch two handed bombs. I know every guy has their own style but if you can't hit an open look maybe your style just sucks and you should change it.


Wow maybe you should go pro oh wait you can't 8*D


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Canadian said:


> Wow maybe you should go pro oh wait you can't 8*D


It's an expression.. damn Canadians and their social awkwardness.

*American Guy*: _Wow this guy is 0/13 from 3, he couldn't hit the broad side of a barn!_

*Canadian Guy*: _Yes he could eh! He's a professional basket-throw-player, he could easily make the ball collide with that barn eh!_


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Remember when people were bitching at Thibs for leaving Rose in when a game was already decided. Well big 3 in with 2:45 and a 21 point game...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Imagine if it comes and bites him in the ass and Noah goes down

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Cycloneon said:


> Imagine if it comes and bites him in the ass and Noah goes down
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was referring to Heat big three lol.

He finally took them out.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Joel said:


> Bulls are all out of gas now. They tried. They left their bodies out there on the court and I'm so proud of them all.


Agreed.

Also am I the only one who thinks Steve Ker's commentary is terrible.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I always thought people who blamed Thibs for that were stupid. 10 point lead is nothing.

Miami's big three could have sat from the end of the third unfortunately. Bulls just have nothing left to give. Of course they'll continue to fight hard and will go to Miami and fight hard in Game 5. That's what Thibs will demand and they will listen.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Hopefully the Bulls will come back in Game 5

If they don't, they had a good run. With no Rose, Heinrich, or Deng, they did pretty well except for Game 2 and this game with this series.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Not surprising. Game three was the last chance to win a game. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I used to enjoy Inside the NBA but I can't watch it anymore since Shaq joined them. It has turned to utter shit now.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tater said:


> I used to enjoy Inside the NBA but I can't watch it anymore since Shaq joined them. It has turned to utter shit now.


Yeah, Webber is much better.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

the ironic part is people were marking out over shaq joining the panel.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Shaq is hilarious.. I enjoy inside now more than i did without him...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I'm proud of the Bulls. Enthralling playoffs for them. Awesome to see them win a series this year with an even more depleted team than they were last year when they lost to Philly in the 1st round.

Good job all around. Thibs better sign this extension and not back out. And hopefully with the trust Buckets has gained, Luo wont have to play 40+ minutes a night. In his press conference, Deng said he's not only battled a wrist injury, but a hip and a knee injury, too. He's not a machine - he's aging and it's time to cool it a bit. Three consecutive years of the NBA's leading MPG man will have to suffice.

I'm really encouraged heading into the offseason. I think Kirk will be able to handle a 20-30 MPG role next year as a backup and wont wear down having to be counted on as a starter. Jimmy looks like the 2 guard of the future. Here's how it'll look going into the offseason:

2013-2014 On The Books:
Rose 18M
Noah 12M
Deng 14 M
Boozer 15M
Hinrich 4M
Taj 7.5M
Buckets 1M
Teague 1M

The front office should let Rip walk. Bellinelli, Nazr, Nate, Vlad Rad, and Cook will all almost certainly be turnovers.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



El Conquistador said:


> I'm proud of the Bulls. Enthralling playoffs for them. Awesome to see them win a series this year with an even more depleted team than they were last year when they lost to Philly in the 1st round.
> 
> Good job all around. Thibs better sign this extension and not back out. And hopefully with the trust Buckets has gained, Luo wont have to play 40+ minutes a night. In his press conference, Deng said he's not only battled a wrist injury, but a hip and a knee injury, too. He's not a machine - he's aging and it's time to cool it a bit. Three consecutive years of the NBA's leading MPG man will have to suffice.
> 
> ...


Bulls are gonna be dangerous next year. Very. I predict you'll probably win the east.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



pryme tyme said:


> It's an expression.. damn Canadians and their social awkwardness.
> 
> *American Guy*: _Wow this guy is 0/13 from 3, he couldn't hit the broad side of a barn!_
> 
> *Canadian Guy*: _Yes he could eh! He's a professional basket-throw-player, he could easily make the ball collide with that barn eh!_


Typical stupid remark from an American.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

OKC gave Memphis their best shot in the 1st half but the Grizzles hung in there and it's only an 8 point game at the half. I think Memphis takes this game over in the 2nd half.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



El Conquistador said:


> Good job all around. Thibs better sign this extension and not back out. And hopefully with the trust Buckets has gained, Luo wont have to play 40+ minutes a night. In his press conference, Deng said he's not only battled a wrist injury, but a hip and a knee injury, too. He's not a machine - he's aging and it's time to cool it a bit. Three consecutive years of the NBA's leading MPG man will have to suffice.



there was quite a few players that played more minutes that Deng, brah.


Not saying this as a slight at him because what he does every year while playing with injuries is insanely awesome, only point this out because notorious is always a douche when it comes to Kobe. :side:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Ibaka showed up tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Get over it. I never said what Kobe was doing wasn't impressive.

More so was just saying that stuff to get a rise out of you since you were annoying me by complaining about no one but you praising Kobe for his minutes.

And we see what the end result of Kobe playing all those minutes was :kobe3


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Here come the Grizz...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> Get over it. I never said what *Kobe was doing wasn't impressive.*
> 
> More so was just saying that stuff to get a rise out of you since you were annoying me by complaining about no one but you praising Kobe for his minutes.
> 
> And we see what the end result of Kobe playing all those minutes was :kobe3


YES YOU DID. You said it MULTIPLE times ya squab.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

0/12 for Nate Robinson. So what team is little Nate going to next year?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Kings gonna give Nate the max.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That was just depressing to watch.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Are the Thunder really playing Perkins at this time? I mean really?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Well Collison did foul out so they kinda have to.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Memphis on dat offensive glass.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Lol, they gifted KD that lay up. Bad defense.

BIG PERK WITH THE REJECTION

MEAN MUGGIN ALL DAY


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Lol, they gifted KD that lay up. Bad defense.


I don't think it was bad D. Durant just made a good shot.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Damn, Perk is a beast.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Perkins, 21 mins 1 rebound and 2 points. God he is terrible.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tater said:


> I don't think it was bad D. Durant just made a good shot.


OKC ran a nice to play to get Durant the ball but it didn't seem to me Memphis had any strategy to get the ball out of KD's hands and when he drove inside, nobody came to challenge him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

OT!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Durant getting to know how Lebron felt being stuck in Cleveland. Got to do everything.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> Perkins, 21 mins 1 rebound and 2 points. God he is terrible.


He's about as bad as Derek Fisher right now. And I'm a big fan of Fisher

Edit: then he hits a 3


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Inb4 the refs screw the Grizz.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Gasol with that clutchness

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Man, the Gasol brothers need to play together on the same team someday. Would be the best passing team and most versatile in the league


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Good job fisher! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Grizz should have this unless they choke on an unthinkable level.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Derek Fisher
26 min
3 points
1-5 FG
2-5 airballs
1 turnover sealing the L


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

^ He needs to sit his old ass down.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



El Barto said:


> ^ He needs to sit his old ass down.


Sad cause he was a great player. But he had no business shooting like that when he's been ice cold.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Grizzlies going to the finals!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



El Barto said:


> Inb4 the refs screw the Grizz.


There were some questionable calls but it wasn't blatant fuckery like Miami gets.

This was a series winning game for the Grizz. We know they can win in OKC. This could be over in 5. 6 max.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I thought the refs was about to :whiteknight it but the Grizz made the plays down the stretch to win. I agree with you. OKC is done.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Hope Pacers win tomorrow


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tater said:


> *There were some questionable calls but it wasn't blatant fuckery like Miami gets.*
> 
> This was a series winning game for the Grizz. We know they can win in OKC. This could be over in 5. 6 max.


Exactly what I was thinking. Durant and Lebron are the most pampered superstars the NBA has had in a long time.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tyler Durden said:


> Hope Pacers win tomorrow


So do I. If they're going to stand any chance of beating Miami and the ref rep brigade, they don't need to be fucking around with the Knicks in a long series.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The Knicks match up better with the Heat than Indiana does

They had their best chance to take them out last year and LeBron/hobbled Wade/no Bosh beat them in 6, it's not happening.

Oh, and let's go Memphis.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Yeah Lebron and Wade beat the Pacer's all by themselves last year. They aren't beating the Heat this year. I don't think any team is beating them this year. They're easily the best team in the league. Only team I could see challenging them seriously are the Spurs who have the experience and the best coach in the league.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

"God can't guard me one-on-one.... no disrespect." - Charles Barkley. :barkley


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

So let's rewind back time to the end of this season when the Rockets and Lakers were fighting for Playoff positioning. The Rockets actually collapsed and their lost to the Lakers dropped them to the 8th seed and the Lakers 7th. The Lakers had no business being a 7th seed and got raped by the Spurs big time. Because the Rockets fell to 8th, they tried to match up their lineups with the Thunder. They put Patrick Beverly to guard Russell Westbrook and due to a little freak accident that shouldn't have happened to Westbrook, it looks like the Thunder's Playoff push is going to end this week. Since Westbrook's injury, the Thunder are a team searching for it's identity. They don't seem to know how to operate in crunch time. Durant gets the ball and he should. But it makes things too predictable so the defense doubles and even triple team Durant leading to missed shots or turnovers. I don't like this at all. I don't see anyway that the Thunder can come back and win this series. Even if they win Game 5, it's going to be over in Game 6. That nice looking 60-22 regular season goes to waste and you can pinpoint this timeline happening from Westbrook's injury or the Rockets fall to 8th seed.

I can't wait until the Heat put the Bulls out of their misery in the next game. That way, we won't have to hear about if Derrick Rose will return and so all their players can rest up from their injuries. Games 3 and 4 were ugly to watch and I don't have much to say about them besides the fact that Dwayne Wade has been looking horrible.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



StarzNBarz said:


> wow this games over. bulls can look forward to 3 more games like this.





Joel said:


> Nah.


Hey Joel, you're welcome!! :sandow


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> The Knicks match up better with the Heat than Indiana does
> 
> They had their best chance to take them out last year and LeBron/hobbled Wade/no Bosh beat them in 6, it's not happening.
> 
> Oh, and let's go Memphis.


Hobbled Wade killed Indiana in the last 3 games which they won (averaged 33/4/7 on 62% shooting) and that's a level he hasn't nearly approached this postseason.

Indiana is also a much better defensive team this year. They clearly excel where Miami lacks (bigs, rebounding) and feeding the bigs will force Miami to double team which can get their perimeter game going. An inside-out game plan will work the best against Miami and they have both the perimeter and interior defense to give Bron and Miami fits. 

No way does NYK match up better with Melo averaging the same assists as his first place MVP votes, JR's shooting percent hovering around his IQ level, Mr. Intangibles getting playing time and Woodson being as clueless as ever borrowing Mike Brown's playbook. 

I'm not even saying Indiana will win, just that I do think they match up better.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Hobbled Wade killed Indiana in the last 3 games which they won (averaged 33/4/7 on 62% shooting) and that's a level he hasn't nearly approached this postseason.
> 
> Indiana is also a much better defensive team this year. They clearly excel where Miami lacks (bigs, rebounding) and feeding the bigs will force Miami to double team which can get their perimeter game going. An inside-out game plan will work the best against Miami and they have both the perimeter and interior defense to give Bron and Miami fits.
> 
> ...


I agree with this assessment. Not that the Pacers will win... but they have a better chance than the Knicks do.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



> there was quite a few players that played more minutes that Deng, brah.


he said mpg...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Hobbled Wade killed Indiana in the last 3 games which they won (averaged 33/4/7 on 62% shooting) and that's a level he hasn't nearly approached this postseason.
> 
> Indiana is also a much better defensive team this year. They clearly excel where Miami lacks (bigs, rebounding) and feeding the bigs will force Miami to double team which can get their perimeter game going. An inside-out game plan will work the best against Miami and they have both the perimeter and interior defense to give Bron and Miami fits.
> 
> ...


And how bad was Wade those first 3 games? He didn't turn it on until it was desperation time, what's stopping him from doing it again?

And the Knicks beat Miami without Carmelo/STAT/Shumpert in a game early this year by double digits as I said. Yes, Miami got alot better since than, but so did New York. If JR keeps shooting like this and INTANGIBLES keeps getting PT, you're right, but I'm hoping Woodson uses his brain and changes up the rotation. I doubt it though


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> he said mpg...


I know but total MPG means less than total minutes I'd say? For other stats, like PPG compared to total points, I'd agree that per game>totals, but total for minutes seems like a bigger to me than mpg.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Looks like it's all over for the Bulls..
Not bad in my opinion, atleast it wasn't a sweep Undermanned side and my prediction was I thought that wouldn't make the playoffs.

Good effort for Chicago, but next year when everyone is healthy and ready to go, there shouldn't be any excuse not to be a finals contenders.

EDIT: Just on George Karl winning COTY award, I was really suprised by that. I really thought they would give COTY to Erik Spoelstra, after that amazing winning streak.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



StarzNBarz said:


> Hey Joel, you're welcome!! :sandow


Game 3 was a 10 difference scoreline, but that didn't tell the story. It was a close game and only went up like that in the end, as we were putting Miami on the foul line.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



TheAussieRocket said:


> Looks like it's all over for the Bulls..
> Not bad in my opinion, atleast it wasn't a sweep Undermanned side and my prediction was I thought that wouldn't make the playoffs.
> 
> Good effort for Chicago, but next year when everyone is healthy and ready to go, there shouldn't be any excuse not to be a finals contenders.
> ...


IF. 

plus we might lose Nate


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Warriors need to win 1 game at the Spurs if they want to win the series, would be great if they could get it done tonight instead of a potential game 7. #WARRIORS


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

OKCya.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Wiggins to Kansas. Glad he decided to not join a stacked team in Kentucky.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Well Damn Memphis just raped OKC up the ass with this win


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow. Thought he would pick FSU but he'll do great in Kansas.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

All-Rookie teams announced.

1st team:
Damian Lillard
Dion Waiters
Bradley Beal
Harrison Barnes
Anthony Davis

2nd team:
Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
Kyle Singler
Tyler Zeller
Jonas Valanciunas
Andre Drummond


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> there was quite a few players that played more minutes that Deng, brah.
> 
> 
> Not saying this as a slight at him because what he does every year while playing with injuries is insanely awesome, only point this out because notorious is always a douche when it comes to Kobe. :side:


I haven't looked into the statistics. I only know that Deng is up near the top year after year. I didn't know that, though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Deng lead the leagues in minutes per game in the regular season but he ranked 13th overall in total minutes, mostly due to him missing a good amount of games. Damian Lillard led the league in total minutes. Deng has lead the league in MPG for the past two seasons and has ranked in the top 5 in MPG for the last three seasons.

Deng also led the league in minutes per game in the playoffs this year but of course due to him missing so many games he wasn't at the top for total minutes. Jimmy Butler is leading the league in total minutes for the playoffs.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> All-Rookie teams announced.
> 
> 1st team:
> Damian Lillard
> ...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/15/sports/basketball/knicks-iman-shumpert-injured-left-knee.html

*YAY!*, more playing time for *INTANGIBLES*!!!!!!!!!!!!!FUCK


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Hibbert sure is playing like someone considered for DPOY. Protecting the paint really well so far.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Pacers playing like garbage and we're barely tied with them, wow.

Knicks basketball summed up right there. Giving up two offensive rebounds without trying to get them, a stupid JR Smith shot, and a stupid foul. And great, INTANGIBLES is in.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

What a awful 1 quarter. :mourinho


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

fuck offfffffff


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Drummond deserved the first rookie team. dude was a BEAST.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Drummond should've taken Barnes spot but whatever.

I still stand with my prediction that he'll be the best player from this draft class.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

lmao Kidd can't even score a lay up, jesus christ.

Melo putting the team on his back

Of course, as soon as I type that he misses


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

lol Kidd just can't score for fuck sake.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> Drummond should've taken Barnes spot but whatever.
> 
> I still stand with my prediction that he'll be the best player from this draft class.


So he'll be better than Lillard?

And Unibrow?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Get this fucking idiot Tyson Chandler out of the fucking game.

Prigioni
Shumpert
Melo
STAT
Kenyon

Why can't Woodson run this lineup? Why? I guess he loves seeing shots like JR just took or Chandler just shoving people like a lazy fuck. That's first team all defense caliber play right there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, Chandler is a dumbass.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

So you take out Kenyon, who's been playing great all series, instead of Chandler? The fuck is wrong with you?

And I swear to god, someone needs to put a hit out on JR Smith.

FOUL? Good god, Hibbert smacks the shit out of Chandler and doesn't get a foul, but that is.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Chandler making every dumb play possible this game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



StarzNBarz said:


> So he'll be better than Lillard?
> 
> And Unibrow?


I think he can.

He has all the tools and potential to be the next truly GREAT big man. If he doesn't end up better than them he'll at least be on their level.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

.............................................................................


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I hate Carmelo, but at this point, maybe he should be the only Knick shooting. Thats not me being a dick either.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

JR trying to go 1 on 2 in transition there. The total absence of smart basketball plays is staggering right now.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Gawd that Grown Ups 2 movie looks turrible.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Travel not called

This is fantastic.

What a great fucking possession.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

THEY ARE WHO WE THOUGHT WERE.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Damn Knicks suck ass. How the hell did the Celtics not beat them?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

NY just can't do anything offensively.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Pacer's putting the Knicks in their place tonight.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Everyone watching this game should know why Carmelo "chucks", because these goofballs on the team are good for nothing on offense except Shumpert and Prigioni. What a bunch of jokers, and Carmelo again will be blamed if we lose instead of the people who actually deserve it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Yall gon learn about Indiana


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ether said:


> Everyone watching this game should know why Carmelo "chucks", because these goofballs on the team are good for nothing on offense except Shumpert and Prigioni. What a bunch of jokers, and Carmelo again will be blamed if we lose instead of the people who actually deserve it.


I can agree with you there. Hes had his bad moments this postseason (10-35, 10-28), but its not like he's getting any help. Other than Game 2, most of your team has been atrocious offensively. What is Kidd's purpose?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The worst part is, potato head will make 0 adjustments in the second half. Chandler will get more minutes than Kenyon, Kidd will get more minutes than Shumpert/Prigioni combined, JR will get more minutes than all three of them. Oh yeah, what a great coach. Look at how much his relationship with JR is doing for the Knicks, or him trusting Kidd for some reason. Meanwhile, Copeland is just warming the bench.

What is Kidd's purpose? INTANGIBLES.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



HeatWave said:


> Yall gon learn about Indiana


HEATWAVE CAMEO.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



StarzNBarz said:


> Damn Knicks suck ass. How the hell did the Celtics not beat them?


Injuries. If we had Rondo & Sully we would've beaten them.



HeatWave said:


> Yall gon learn about Indiana


A HeatWave sighting :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm glad that George and George are scoring, since West and Hib are a combined 2-8. Probably will need 25+ second half points from them.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Where the hell is Novak? Where the hell is the 3 pt shooting been for the Knicks?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Novak has been MIA all year and would get shit on by whoever hes guarding, no point in putting him on the court.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

http://www.twitter.com/DidJRSmithMiss Goodnight


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Robin Lundberg @robinlundberg

Knicks are +16.1 points per 48 minutes w/ Pablo Prigioni on floor in playoffs and -3.7 per 48 w/ him off and he hasn't played yet. Genius.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

You know yo shit is bad when you got parody accounts made for you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:lmao ether breaking down.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

This was probably the Knicks best chance to make it to the ECF with the Bulls being banged up. Just lol.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> A HeatWave sighting :mark:





Red Viper said:


> HEATWAVE CAMEO.


I'll be back in 6 months..By the way Red Viper, you were formally known as?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

MAGIC/UNDEFEATEDKING/THAT LAKER HOMER. :kobe3


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Felton should have let that retard Chandler get the T, maybe we could have came back with him gone.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I hope the Pacers win the championship.
BLUE COLLAR
GOLD SWAGGER
And i hate the word swagger.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> I hope the Pacers win the championship.
> BLUE COLLAR
> GOLD SWAGGER
> And i hate the word swagger.


Lol. Our state has the worst catchphrases for sports. ColtsStrong. Blue Collar Gold Swagger. Boiler Up. Hoo Hoo Hoosiers. Embarrassing.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

COPELAND SIGHTING.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Melo deserves props for this game. He's the only guy really doing something out there.


HeatWave said:


> I'll be back in 6 months..By the way Red Viper, you were formally known as?


Come back when there's a Larry Hughes sighting which should be as early as tomorrow. :lelbron


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

What kind of a lineup is this? Absolutely no defense, smh.

And Carmelo, I feel for you man, I really do.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Knicks would be losing by 30 right now if it wasn't for Carmelo.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Another Indiana possession, another time when this loser Tyson Chandler doesn't hustle for a rebound.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

This Knicks team doesn't have any of the fight that those 90's knicks teams did.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

WHY IS JR SMITH STILL GETTING MINUTEIJAWIASDJIPOSDJOPJDSOPJPOADSJPPJPOJOP


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

JR probably thinking about what parties to attend when they return to New York.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Has Prigioni even played yet?

Woodson is such a fucking moron.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

He brought in Kidd instead of Prigioni or Shumpert.........lmao

This fucking team :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Holy shit. Who is gonna score with that lineup?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

1-10 or JR. Might be his best performance this series.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

He's gonna punch another fire extinguisher


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Ryan, you guys are gonna get fucked hard next round by the refs. Stern isn't having a Indiana vs Memphis/Spurs final :lmao. What a shame.

And this retard JR Smith just scored going to the basket, so he follows it up by taking a 3. Amazing how stupid this guy is. And again, Tyson Chandler doesn't hustle for an offensive rebound.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Knicks best bet is free throws.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Amar'e mad. You won't like Amar'e when he mad.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ether said:


> Ryan, you guys are gonna get fucked hard next round by the refs. Stern isn't having a Indiana vs Memphis/Spurs final :lmao. What a shame.
> 
> And this retard JR Smith just scored going to the basket, so he follows it up by taking a 3. Amazing how stupid this guy is. And again, Tyson Chandler doesn't hustle for an offensive rebound.


LOL. Expected. This series is for rights to lose to Miami. Pacers would have been up 3-0 on Miami last year without the fuck job officiating in Game One. Was pathetic.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I'm about to send some Argentina goons on potato head if Prigioni doesn't start the 4th.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

THE SAME FUCKING LINEUP, WHAT THE FUCK?!

WHY IS MELO STILL SITTING? WHY IS JR SMITH IN THE GAME?

COPE.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Give JR Smith credit? I'd slap the fuck out of Reggie Miller if he said that to me.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

J.R has to be thinking about some ass or something. Nobody can play this badly.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ether said:


> Give JR Smith credit? I'd slap the fuck out of Reggie Miller if he said that to me.


Yeah, what the fuck....


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Knickslost eternal










and lmao at Woodson taking out Copeland as soon as he hits a 3 and not JR smith, what a fucking idiot.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Kidd and JR still in

Knicks lost :jay2

Again, outhustled for an offensive rebound. lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> Amar'e mad. You won't like Amar'e when he mad.


AMARE


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

This game is over.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

What's the point in keeping in Amar'e if you're not running plays for him? What are you keeping him in for? His defensive prowess? Fuck off already.

I hope we get blown out game 5 just so the crowd can shit on this team, everyone outside of Prigioni/Shumpert/Melo/Felton/Kenyon/Copeland deserve it.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

This is embarrassing. How in the world did these guys ever get the 2 seed in the first place? Man, the East sucks. :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

We actually played well during the regular season. Everyone regressed in the postseason outside of Felton/Kenyon/Shumpert

And when you're getting shit on in the post by psycho T, it's time to hang it up.

COPE coming back in when we're down 15, good job Woody. What, he'll hit a 3 and you'll take him out again?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Pretty much with the exception of Miami the West is so much better than the East.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

At least JR is scoring now...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> Pretty much with the exception of Miami the West is so much better than the East.


I'd take Miami and healthy Chicago over any team in the West to be honest.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The Knicks offense works in the season but in the playoffs against a really good defensive team like Indy, it was never going to last.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> The Knicks offense works in the season but in the playoffs against a really good defensive team like Indy, it was never going to last.


If JR was shooting even 40% this series we'd be talking a completely different series. Or if Woodson had a brain and put in Prigioni/Copeland when it actually mattered. Too bad, and since we got past the first round Dolan will reward him with a lifetime extension.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> I'd take Miami and healthy Chicago over any team in the West to be honest.


We haven't seen a healthy Chicago in quite awhile.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

If I was Prigioni I'd leave the NBA and go back to Europe, what a joke.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> MAGIC/UNDEFEATEDKING/THAT LAKER HOMER. :kobe3


Oh ok..Greetings




BrosOfDestruction said:


> Come back when there's a Larry Hughes sighting which should be as early as tomorrow. :lelbron


Only thing shorter than his pants last night was his shot, Am I right? *rimshot*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Jared Zwerling @JaredZwerling

191 minutes, 0 points = Jason Kidd. #Knicks

INTANGIBLES.

And holy shit, Copeland still in? What's going on?

S
M
H


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That's game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

If you'd look the the box scored you'd think Chandler outplayed Hibbert


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Honest question. Did you guys really expect the Knicks to win this series?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> If JR was shooting even 40% this series we'd be talking a completely different series. Or if Woodson had a brain and put in Prigioni/Copeland when it actually mattered. Too bad, and since we got past the first round Dolan will reward him with a lifetime extension.


I agree that Woodson takes blame but you gotta give Indy's D some credit too, not all of Knicks' offensive woes are on themselves. They rotate well, contest shots, have both perimeter and interior defense which can allow them to play guys straight up. George has done a great job on Melo, their interior defense has effected Melo's finishing at the rim.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I swear JR Smith waits until the game is out of reach to start hitting his shots.

Oh well. At least on Thursday this team can be put out of their misery

How fitting


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

KnicksLost


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO JR.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

J.R blowing a wide open layup seems like a fitting way for this game to end.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

You already know the Knicks are gonna blow out Indiana by double digits in game 5 and give the fans false hope like always, watch JR shoot like 6-8 from 3 too. Means we have to wait until Saturday to put this team out of their misery.

Anyway, let's go Warriors


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Knicks playoff wins in 2013: 5
Melo assists in the series: 6


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Who do you want him to pass to?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Calm down. It's okay, brah. We're all going to make it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> Who do you want him to pass to?


He could stack up some assists to JR and Novak once the game is out of reach.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

You'd be expecting JR to make the shot which isn't likely.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Fucking Knicks. Awful tonight! Melo CAN'T do it all alone ffs. JR couldn't shoot for shit. I don't want to see Kidd play in next game; give Copeland some more minutes.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

JR Smith: 31:24 minutes played
Pablo Prigioni, Iman Shumpert, & Chris Copeland: 31 minutes played total

Jason Kidd: 15:46 minutes played
Pablo Prigioni & Chris Copeland: 15:18 minutes played

Lelelellelele

The realgm Knicks board is helping lighten up, Jesus :lmao.

NBA New York Knicks ‏@nyknicks 6m
Coach Woodson: "I thought our offensive flow was fine tonight, we just couldn't hit shots." #Knicks

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Was there a reason why Prigioni hardly played?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

https://twitter.com/mysportslegion/status/334331293326270465

My favorite player ever. please don't leave i'll cry enaldo


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



RockCold said:


> Was there a reason why Prigioni hardly played?


Frank Isola ‏@FisolaNYDN 1m
Mike Woodson says Pablo Prigioni playing three minutes was simply a coaching decision.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

https://twitter.com/DidJRSmithMiss/status/334482475600457729

Did JR Smith Miss?
‏@DidJRSmithMiss
Recap: yes, yes, yes, yes, no, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, no, yes, yes, no, yes, yes, no, no, yes, no, yes, no.

:lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

What can the Celtics even get for Paul Pierce?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Jared Zwerling ‏@JaredZwerling 8m
Woodson on Prigioni's lower minutes: "I'm not going to sit here and explain it." #Knicks

You cocksuckerrrrrrrrrr

Hey Notorious/Starz, I'll trade you Woodson/JR for Doc and Courtney Lee. Deal?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Fuck no.

Woodson makes Doc look like Chuck Daly.

J.R. is gonna be gone after this season anyway. Kings gonna give him the max.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Come on, you want to get rid of Doc badly right? I'll even throw in Kidd! He could provide some INTANGIBLES with KG/Pierce likely gone


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

good to hear pierce expects to be gone, won't have to deal with another year of him shitting the bed in the playoffs. hopefully they find a way to get kg to stay.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I don't think KG will stay without Pierce.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Honest question. Did you guys really expect the Knicks to win this series?


Had Pacers in 7.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> I don't think KG will stay without Pierce.


yea, nobody thinks he will(but me, i'm calling it now), but if ainge can convince him they have a chance to contend i think he'll more than consider it. remember he didn't have a chance to have one more shot playing alongside a healthy rondo, so that might factor into it.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

lol if you think JR is gone, he golfs with Dolan. Dolan is gonna give him the max


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Kings gonna offer J.R. a Joe Johnson contract.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

If they would, that would be funny as fuck. Him and Cousins :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

J.R. and Cousins gonna party all night on the night before every game.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I've predicted these Playoffs so far down to the tee.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

JOHN DOE ‏@FukTwittter 1h
If JR Smith shot Tupac on September 13th 1996, Tupac would still be alive right now.

DONE :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> Who do you want him to pass to?


The open man


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



HeatWave said:


> The open man


Sorry, what? To be open, you have to move off ball, and the Knicks don't do that, sorry. And if by some miracle a Knick is open, it'll be Jason Kidd.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> JOHN DOE ‏@FukTwittter 1h
> If JR Smith shot Tupac on September 13th 1996, Tupac would still be alive right now.
> 
> DONE :lmao


Damn now that's a burn :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> Sorry, what? To be open, you have to move off ball, and the Knicks don't do that


I know that..We know that...America knows that


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Curry & Klay :reggie 4-16


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> Curry & Klay :reggie 4-16


Oh well *shrug*

I remember Barnes was projected a top 3 pick and slowly fell off, don't see why, the kids great.
Barnes & Lillard > Davis


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Because he was pretty mediocre-decent at UNC


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

neither Barnes nor Lillard are better than Davis. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Davis & Drummond > Lillard and Barnes.

People will probably look at Davis & Drummond's numbers, especially Drummond and say otherwise but based on talent, I'd much rather have those two.

And Canadian aren't you the same person that was calling Kyrie a bust after like three games into his rookie year?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Parker looks dead out there

Pop needs to put in T-MAC and watch him run point like it's 2003 again

And he's still playing great, give that man an oxygen tank


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> Hibbert sure is playing like someone considered for DPOY. Protecting the paint really well so far.


Dude's had a great year despite what the media outlets want to say, the whole Pacers squad is probably one of the top 1-3 defensive teams in the league.

I already have my cousin who's a Knicks fan trying to turn this into a "Knicks gave the game away" night. Like I told him, sports aren't hard to figure out - just look at the scoreboard. Your either a loser or a winner, stop trying to spin it. If the Pacers were to move on & get destroyed 4-0 by the Heat, it would be because Miami is better - not because "Indiana didn't play up to their potential." Can't stand the excuses, but the national media has been sucking the Knicks dick the past couple months so I can't blame them for playing the "Did the Knicks lose or did the Pacers win" game, here's an idea - the answers both.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Time for the blowout

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Spurs win

Pacers/Heat ECF


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> neither Barnes nor Lillard are better than Davis. :lmao


Lillard win ROY says otherwise.



Notorious said:


> Davis & Drummond > Lillard and Barnes.
> 
> People will probably look at Davis & Drummond's numbers, especially Drummond and say otherwise but based on talent, I'd much rather have those two.
> 
> And Canadian aren't you the same person that was calling Kyrie a bust after like three games into his rookie year?


No, I was predicting Kyrie to be a bust before the season even began. I was way wrong. At the moment, I would take Lillard and Barnes over Davis and Drummond.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

no the ROY win doesn't mean jack. Tyreke won in 2009, does that make him better than Harden, Curry, Lawson, etc? Okafor won over Dwight does that make him better than Dwight? Lillard was given the biggest role out of all the rookies and he capitalized because he is indeed legit, but not more talented than all the other draft players. 

Davis proved he's a great defensive player with immense potential on that end of the floor and fine polished offensive game that not many expected, the only thing that stopped him from winning ROY was injuries.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I love watching T Mac


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> no the ROY win doesn't mean jack. Tyreke won in 2009, does that make him better than Harden, Curry, Lawson, etc? Okafor won over Dwight does that make him better than Dwight? Lillard was given the biggest role out of all the rookies and he capitalized because he is indeed legit, but not more talented than all the other draft players.
> 
> Davis proved he's a great defensive player with immense potential on that end of the floor and fine polished offensive game that not many expected, the only thing that stopped him from winning ROY was injuries.


Potential is exactly what the word means. He has shown he can improve and become better, but currently he isn't. CURRENTLY, Lillard is better and more valuable. Lillard has not exactly hit his potential yet either, he still has a way to go and can get better. Same with Barnes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Even currently he's better than both. Davis was more efficient and his per 36 numbers are better. Lillard lead the league in MPG and averaged 10 more minutes than Davis per game, there's a reason his stats look so much better but that doesn't make him a better player. Like Lillard's defense is still absolute trash at best while Davis is immensely good on defense and Davis's offensive game isn't exactly awful which makes him a far more well rounded player than Lillard. You can't just say that because Lillard scored more points this season that that makes him better than Davis because that's not nearly the whole story.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That's pretty nice company for Duncan to be in


Looks like Knicks and bulls gonna be out in five. oh well, I'll b rooting for pacers in da Ecf


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

People always tend to forget about Duncan, guys a fucking legend.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

bes PF in history


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Dragonballfan said:


> That's pretty nice company for Duncan to be in
> 
> 
> *Looks like Knicks and bulls gonna be out in five. oh well, I'll b rooting for pacers in da Ecf*


Yep. Go Pacers.

Happy that Spurs look like thye are getting through. Was annoyed when people tried to say GSW were better than them. No they are not and it'll be proved when they win the series.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

It can go 7 games though, but Spurs got too much eperience


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Remember after game 2, when everyone was saying... the Warriors have clearly shown that they are the better team... the Spurs got lucky to get a split... there is no way they will win at the Roaracle... if not for the game 1 miracle, the Warriors would be sweeping them...

Remember that shit? :lmao

If not for the bad out of bounds call at the end of 4, we could have seen the Spurs win that one in regulation and this series could have been over in 5.

I'm not shitting on the Warriors at all. I have no doubt that they can win game 5 and push this to 7. I also would not be surprised if the Spurs close it out in 6.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

But the Warriors did look like the better team, the Spurs were lucky to get a split, the Warriors are a great team playing in front of their home crowd. I don't recall seeing anyone talk about a sweep.

Fact of the matter is that the Spurs like most great teams do, made adjustments to get back into the series.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Also LOL at those who claim small markets teams can't have success and that they can't compete with big market teams.

Of the final eight teams remaining in the playoffs, three are big market teams: Golden State, New York and Chicago. NY and Chicago are both on their way to being eliminated. The Warriors are also trailing in their series. Meaning that there is a very good possibility that the final four teams in the playoffs will feature no big market teams.

And no Miami is not a big market team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I never really considered the Warriors a big market team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Warriors are a big market team. They're just further proof that being a big market team doesn't translate to success.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Game 7 in SA gonna have mad hype when all other series are done Thursday night, and there is 3 games before game 7.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> The Warriors are a big market team. They're just further proof that being a big market team doesn't translate to success.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't see how they're a big market. None of their merchandise is anywhere at all, they're like the only NBA team around here you won't find any products or clothing for.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Game 7 in SA gonna have mad hype when all other series are done Thursday night, and there is 3 games before game 7.


I sure hope that series goes 7. Would be awesome. Too bad they would probably play saturday instead of sunday 

Also that sig is pretty awesome with Currys stats


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Canadian said:


> I don't see how they're a big market. None of their merchandise is anywhere at all, they're like the only NBA team around here you won't find any products or clothing for.


They represent the Bay Area of California. Which is the #6 media market in the nation. As far in team value goes, they rank 8th among all NBA teams in value of money they're worth.

The Warriors are far from a small market. Also merchandise isn't really a good way to measure a team's market size. Case in point the Heat sold more merchandise than the Lakers this season even though they're nowhere close to being as big of a market as them. The Thunder ranked in the top 10 in merchandise sold this season but they're bottom 5 when it comes to market size.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> They represent the Bay Area of California. Which is the #6 media market in the nation. As far in team value goes, they rank 8th among all NBA teams in value of money they're worth.
> 
> The Warriors are far from a small market. Also merchandise isn't really a good way to measure a team's market size. Case in point the Heat sold more merchandise than the Lakers this season even though they're nowhere close to being as big of a market as them. The Thunder ranked in the top 10 in merchandise sold this season but they're bottom 5 when it comes to market size.


Nobody outside from Cali know they're from the Bay Area though.

That's the problem with calling the team "Golden State". It really restricted their marketing potential.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Well the NBA Board of Governors have officially rejected the relocation of the Kings so they are 100% remaining in Sacramento.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

So goodbye Grizzlies/Pacers/Bucks/Timberwolves, because SOMEONE is going to move to Seattle anyways.

Interesting thing there is if the T'Wolves move to the East to replace the Bucks/Pacers. They'd be dangerous in the East as a perennial playoff team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I think the Hawks should move to Seattle.

Move Memphis or Minnesota to the East to replace them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Memphis and Miami in the same division?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Geographically that'd be the only division in the East they'd fit with.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> I think the Hawks should move to Seattle.
> 
> Move Memphis or Minnesota to the East to replace them.


Agreed on Hawks. It would only disappointed 8 of the 9 fans that show up to their games.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

RIP Bulls.

Fuck Seattle they were trying to steal Sacramento from Virginia.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, back to reality that Nate Robinson is just a journeyman backup?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Not the start Chicago was looking for......


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Nate is still a great 6th man.

Him being forced to be a team's #1 option in a playoff series against the best team in the league shouldn't change that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

With a Miami win, I win a bet in my Madden league. I get Calvin Johnson, DeMarcus Ware, and Mark Barron for nothing. Lucky me.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Noah has deserved a lot of techs in this series. That was not one of them.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

A technical for that little thing? Come on now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



RyanPelley said:


> So, back to reality that Nate Robinson is just a journeyman backup?


:jay2

Fuck Nate


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Chicago has the lead! :mark:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Chicago still with that fight. They're like Rocky Balboa. No matter how much you beat the shit out of them, they keep getting off the mat to fight some more.

As you'll recall, Rocky lost in the original. As these Bulls will ultimately lose. Still, that fight is inspirational.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I just heard them say that before the two fouls tonight, LeBron had not been called for a foul in 11 quarters.

Dat bias.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Da Bulls, damn come on let's get to game 6


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The fuck happened in this game? I said "fuck it" when it was 16-2, lol.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I missed the first half. Could anyone give me a quick summary of the game so far?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



RyanPelley said:


> So, back to reality that Nate Robinson is just a journeyman backup?





Ether said:


> :jay2
> 
> Fuck Nate


Nate the Great still shutting you two up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



RockCold said:


> I missed the first half. Could anyone give me a quick summary of the game so far?


Miami went on an 18-2 run to start the game.

Chicago ended up going on like a 51-29 run to finish the half.

So if my half assed math is right... at halftime the score is 53-47, chicago.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I never understood the logic of taking out a player in foul trouble. You don't want the player to foul out and be forced to play without him so you take the player out and force the team to play without him?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> I never understood the logic of taking out a player in foul trouble. You don't want the player to foul out and be forced to play without him so you take the player out and force the team to play without him?


Better to save that player for clutch time than have him foul out in first half lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Dragonballfan said:


> Better to save that player for clutch time than have him foul out in first half lol


Well points in the first half count just as much as points in the clutch when tallying the final score.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Question for everyone. Take your pick if you need to build your team around a PG: Rondo or :curry?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Rondo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Rondo and rather easily. He's a playmaker and can get other guys going and can be a defensive force when he's actually guarding the other player unlike a liability on defense like Curry. Curry can find open teammates when he is doubled but is nowhere near the playmaker that Rondo is. He is a far better scorer, but I'd rather have an amazing playmaker that has the ability to play great defense than just a really great pure shooter.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Ray Allen and Rip Hamilton guarding each other just feels right.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> Rondo and rather easily. He's a playmaker and can get other guys going and can be a defensive force when he's actually guarding the other player unlike a liability on defense like Curry. Curry can find open teammates when he is doubled but is nowhere near the playmaker that Rondo is. He is a far better scorer, but I'd rather have an amazing playmaker that has the ability to play great defense than just a really great pure shooter.


You left out consistent triple double threat.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Rondo also turns it up come playoff time. A lot of his best games have been in the playoffs.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Great possession :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Unlucky Bulls...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:rose2 "Alright guys I'm ready to go!"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Good effort from Bulls this year. Been tough as hell. Not many teams could battle like that with so much missing. We'll be back next year.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Proud of the Bulls. We went down, but we went down swinging and I wouldn't have it any other way.

Props to Nate, Butler, Boozer, and Rip for fighting back in this game. We'll be back next season.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Now people will finally stop bugging Derrick Rose........:jay2


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



kobra860 said:


> Now people will finally stop bugging Derrick Rose........:jay2


What are you taking about? He was totally going to play the next game. :rose2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

And just as Rose was about to return... :rose1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Great effort by the bulls. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

This time next year Bulls will be on their way to the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Props to the Bulls the C-Team stepped up..

Comcast sports net Chicago had the line of the night:

BREAKING NEWS DERRICK ROSE TO RETURN NEXT GAME

poor Tibs..still questioned about Rose


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Punked Up said:


> This time next year Bulls will be on their way to the Eastern Conference Finals.


I agree. With a healthy...err healthier Rose and the rest of the team not completely injured they're easily better than the Knicks & Pacers.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Tibs said..for next year he has to add the RIGHT guys


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

They won't be able to keep Nate though. That's a shame.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I'm proud of my Bulls.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Why are you guys all proud of your team? They lost in 5 in the second round. That should be a disappointed to all of you guys because the Bulls at the very least should have made the ECF this year and done far better than a 5 seed. You guys should all really be majorly disappointed in what your team has done this year. /notorious :lelbron


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Mah bulls I'm so proud, fuck oh well rooting for Memphis tonight now


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Durant with them Melo shooting numbers :jay2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Red Viper said:


> Why are you guys all proud of your team? They lost in 5 in the second round. That should be a disappointed to all of you guys because the Bulls at the very least should have made the ECF this year and done far better than a 5 seed. You guys should all really be majorly disappointed in what your team has done this year. /notorious :lelbron


Lel at you.

The Lakers failed to live up to their offseason expectations. The Bulls did not. The Bulls didn't really have high offseason expectations because no one really knew what to expect from this team this season. Most had them as a 4-6 seed and a 2nd round exit at best. While the Lakers were being crowned as potentially coming out of the West and were swept in the 1st round.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Kevin Durant looking like a taller J.R Smith right now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Durant tired of being 2nd place so he'll finish 6th or 5th lol. 

Thunder better win today, even without Westbrook I feel they should be good enough to get to the ECF but maybe that's because I haven't seen much from Memphis this season and underestimate them. They have enough talent to still be very good. I wonder if KD will get criticized if they fail even with RW being out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> Lel at you.
> 
> The Lakers failed to live up to their offseason expectations. The Bulls did not. The Bulls didn't really have high offseason expectations because no one really knew what to expect from this team this season. Most had them as a 4-6 seed and a 2nd round exit at best. While the Lakers were being crowned as potentially coming out of the West and were swept in the 1st round.


The only difference between the Lakers and the Bulls is that we knew Rose was injured before the offseason started, aside from that nothing is different. Expectations change throughout the season because shit like injuries happen and it hit the Lakers hard, which would ultimately change those expectations. That was always my point, but apparently since people had expectations about a team that they had never seen before and hardly saw throughout the season seeing as they played 7 games together we're a disappoint. unk2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

You're the only person that can't see this.

Go back and look at the offseason thread and see what people's expectations were of the Lakers for this season. Hell, go look on any forum or any media outlet and see what the general consensus expectations that the Lakers had before the season started. They failed to live up to those expectations. Yes they were injured, that was the biggest reason as to why this was a disappointing season for the Lakers. The injures essentially WAS the disappointment.

If you can't see how the Lakers to failed to live up to offseason expectations and this was a disappointing season based on their pre-season expectations and their recurring injuries, then you're just blind.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

We failed to meet off-season expectations that were formed without much logic, and yes mine prediction was wrong too but I didn't think we were going to win the title either(homer bias aside). 

But if you still had those off-season expectations even by the end of November then you're blind. The team crumbled due to injuries, chemistry was never established, we had a coaching switch at the start of the season, and our defensive anchor took a long time to get healthy because he wasn't even supposed to back until January.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

But they're offseason expectations. What happens during the course of the season shouldn't change offseason expectations seeing as it is no longer the offseason.

More like once the season began people should've realized those offseason expectations weren't going to be met.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Do you guys hate each other or something? Always arguing with each other.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Yeah exactly, but what you were saying is I should have been disappointed in the Lakers this BECAUSE of those offseason expectations even though it was rather clear early on that those expectations were made on false beliefs and were never actually going to be met which is what I was disagreeing with.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

TAYSHAUN PRINCE, WHAT THE FUCK?!??!?!?!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Ok this argument is stupid.

We agree with each other for the most part? So why are we arguing :side:



TAYSHAUN PRINCE TURNING BACK THE CLOCK :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Can Durant take over a game or does he need someone to set him up. OKC looks so lost on some possessions. Seems everyone expected Memphis to lose tonight but wow have they stepped up.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I hate how TNT/NBA keeps advertising bleacher report, nobody gives a fuck about them. Horrible site.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Tony Allen with Bonehead Play of the Year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



> It looks like the Bad Boys will be the subject of an ESPN retrospective.
> 
> ESPN spokesperson Jennifer J. Cingari confirmed that a “30 for 30” documentary on the notorious Pistons squads that won two world titles and battled for Eastern Conference supremacy in the late 1980s and early 90s is “in the works.”
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

OHHHH BAYLESS WHAT A SHOT!!!!!!!! HOLLY SHIT!!!!!
Too bad it didn't count.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That'll be awesome. :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That would be so fucking good.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Fuck I don't even like Detroit but I'd love to see a 30 for 30 episode on the bad boys :mark:


----------



## This_Guy (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

#HEATNATION


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

lol at Durant, what a crybaby


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I see KD watched tapes of Melo and JR from last night's game and Woodson convinced Brooks to give Fisher heavy minutes for INTANGIBLE qualities.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I see KD watched tapes of Melo and JR from last night's game and Woodson convinced Brooks to give Fisher heavy minutes for INTANGIBLE qualities.


JR actually shot better than Durant is atm :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

@DidKevinDurantMiss


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*






:lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

THE BIG FUNDAMENTAL is a real *****.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Wow Okc looks like they giving up.... Body language says all...

Damn Duncan punked his ass out


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Tony Allen with that 2K cherrypicking :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

My man Timmy.

Oh, and OKC trying to make things interesting. 

Edit: DAMN MARC GASOL


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> :lmao


Reminds me of :kobe5


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:lmao Duncan


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

THe quiet enforcer


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Did anyone see Bosh had his face all up in Boozer's ass? I think it was Boozer it might have been Gibson.
Sicko.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Z-Bo with the :reggie


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

And HOLLY SHIT the Thunder can win with a THREE! HOLLY SHIT!!!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

RANDOLPH with the choke :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

ZBO's face was hilarious during that miss. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Man OKC/Memphis such a close match up although OKC ism missing their 2nd best


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

5-21

JR would be proud


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

DANG!!! I thought he was going to drive that


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bye bye Durant 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Donte Greene!?!?!

Put him in Griz!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> 5-21
> 
> JR would be proud


:lmao

Randolph tried to give this one away. I think Durant was just too open on that shot. Don't know if he expected to split the D so easily.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Firs time in WCF in franchise history


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

KD had a good look, just didn't go. 


Ether said:


> 5-21
> 
> JR would be proud


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

SPurs/Memphis ... I like dat


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Being in the spotlight from a young age, fans know a lot about Bow Wow, and his love of basketball has been well chronicled in music videos, his appearances in celebrity games, and his willingness to Tweet or talk hoops at any moment. Growing up as a celebrity has its pitfalls, but the advantages can’t be ignored either, like being able to hang out at Michael Jordan’s house as a teenager.
In a recent interview, Bow Wow was asked about his relationship with Michael Jordan, and says that he feels like he basically grew up with MJ’s kids as he used to stop by their house whenever in the area. The rapper tells a story how he made the egregious error of rocking Reebok Iverson’s while staying at Michael Jordan’s home, and the always hyper-competitive Bulls legend was upset. 



Bow Wow said:


> I’m actually real cool with his sons, Marcus and Jeffrey...I would say, we kinda grew up together. Being on tour, every time we came to Chicago, even at the age of like 15, they would come around and we just clicked.
> 
> There’d be times I stayed over at the family, ya know, Mr. Jordan’s house...actually a funny story, *I actually wore some Iverson’s to their house...and Michael Jordan woke us all up and was like ‘Whose is these?’...and I was like ‘they’re mine’...and I never saw My A.I.’s after that moment. () I was in some Jordan’s going down to play some basketball.*


He doesn’t say what year this happened, but most likely it was around 2001-2002 when Bow Wow would have been 14 or 15 years old, and at that time Iverson gear and sneakers were the most competitive brand to Jordan apparel. Mike is known for his curmudgeon-like behavior, but being upset is completely understandable. After all, the 2002 basketball movie starring Bow Wow wasn't called "Like A.I."

http://www.balloverall.com/content/michael-jordan-once-yelled-bow-wow-wearing-iversons-his-house

GOAT :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Happy for the Grizz. First time in the WCF. And with a legit chance to make the finals.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Bulls fought admirably, they can definitely walk out with their heads high


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Kevin Durant

21 pts

5-21 FG

0-4 3pt	

11-15 FT


J.R Smith is flattered by the impersonation.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Tony Smith :lmao

Come on Chuck


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



El Barto said:


> Kevin Durant
> 
> 21 pts
> 
> ...


Game was really close, that's surprising


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That was depressing to watch. Can have everything going in the world and a freak injury ruins it all for the Thunder. The Harden trade looks worse and worse each day. The championship window can close suddenly and it's rough watching them blow this chance. I like watching the Thunder play and nothing against the Griz but that was tough to watch.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

KD was gonna hit a cold streak sometime


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Well...It's lookin like the Grizzlies are the only team left that can beat King Flop & the Heat


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Spurs can imo


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Pacers can


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Spurs
Grizz
Pacers

That order


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Spurs are the only one I see have a realistic possibility. It's unlikely because Miami is a better team but their big 3 and the best coach in the league give them a chance. But when you're up against the best player in the world it's an uphill battle.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

We'll have to see how D Wade is doing with that injuiry


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tyler Durden said:


> We'll have to see how D Wade is doing with that injuiry


They always say Wade is injured when he doesn't play well. It annoys the hell out of me. He's just fine. It's not like the Spurs aren't kicked up as well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

he didn't look fine and they didn't lose so what are you on about?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tyler Durden said:


> he didn't look fine and they didn't lose so what are you on about?


I'm just annoyed that everytime Wade was an off game they make excuses for him. He may be knicked up a little but so is everyone else. He's still an effect player. He just has on and off nights. Even with the supposed "injury" he still came though down the stretch. Tony Parker is just as hurt as Wade is but you don't hear anyone saying anything using that as excuses.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

That is true, Heat are the most scrutinized tea in the league except maybe Lakers


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Man, reading about all the moves that the Grizzles have made it is truly amazing that they nearly ALL worked out. Like every single one since that Pau trade has somehow allowed them to get this good with these players. Truly amazing. I still disagree with sending off Speights to the Cavs though just for cap relief as well as letting Mayo go if they were going to get rid of cap anyways then they might as well have kept him for awhile on a cheap contract like the Mavs got him for.


also lol @ Rudy Gay. lol indeed. he isn't going to work out for Toronto and whatever contract he gets will likely be one where he is VASTLY overpaid. The team was the WORST fourth quarter basketball team WITH Gay, that is enough said right there and it's a damn shame that we overrate the guy so much since he really is as average as you can get for a scoring SF.

also HOLLINS got us with that win share shit. :side:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Tyler Durden said:


> That is true, Heat are the most scrutinized tea in the league except maybe Lakers


Who's the most scrutinized coffee though?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The Grizzles are looking legit right now.

That Tayshaun dunk... holy shit what a mark out moment. :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Apparently if OKC waited another year they could have kept both Harden and Ibaka if they amnestied Perkins.

They fucked up bad, Perkins has been a waste of space all year along.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

John Hollinger won.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Hoping NYC pulls out a miracle. Not really digging Indy. Heat will easily run them over.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Indiana beat them 2 times in the regular season.

They'll certainly be getting the benefit of the refs, though.

Heat will probably win in 6 and nothing will be easy about it.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*










JR Smith *LOST*










So did Nick Young

http://www.tmz.com/2013/05/14/nick-young-lawsuit-sexual-assault-roofie-date-rape/


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Rihanna bringing out the Bajan in her there. Still hate the bitch though.

Pacers stand a better chance against the Heat than the Knicks. Knicks team just hasn't shown up for the Playoffs.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

They really don't

All of those "hands up" plays that Hibbert has been getting the no call on (rightfully, most of the time) when Melo drives on him will be called ASAP when he does that to Bron and/or Wade. He'll have 4 fouls before the second half every game


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> They really don't
> 
> All of those "hands up" plays that Hibbert has been getting the no call on (rightfully, most of the time) when Melo drives on him will be called ASAP when he does that to Bron and/or Wade. He'll have 4 fouls before the second half every game


:stern


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> They really don't
> 
> All of those "hands up" plays that Hibbert has been getting the no call on (rightfully, most of the time) when Melo drives on him will be called ASAP when he does that to Bron and/or Wade. He'll have 4 fouls before the second half every game


You guys aren't making your shots though. You haven't looked particularly good in the Playoffs.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Exactly

If the Knicks start making their shots and with some miracle come back, we have a better chance vs Miami.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Who's @peruvian_gawd?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So Kendrick Perkins finished the playoffs with a -0.7 PER and a +/- of -40.

But yeah the Thunder won the Perkins trade, Perkins is so much better than Jeff Green and is definitely worth his contract. Oh and keeping Perkins is a bigger priority than keeping Harden.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

KEEP PERKINS TO COMBAT DWIGHT BECAUSE HE'S DA DWIGHT KILLER. Nah, just literally the worst starting center in the league.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

badgirlriri needs to drop a JR Smith diss track imo.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Feat. Iman Shumpert


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Tony Allen's towel outscored Kendrick Perkins last game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

So Ether just for clarification, you don't want J.R. Smith to return to the Knicks next season?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

DIRK saying that he wants CP3 and/or Dwight next season. :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Let's face it, we're a worse team without him. And if we get him cheap again, sure. But, if he wants a big contract, he can go elsewhere.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

CP3 should come to Chicago. He can be the starting PG until Rose returns in the 2014 Playoffs.

Who are the other notable FAs besides Paul and Howard?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

JOSH SMITH and Tyreke Evans. Jennings too. DAVID WEST.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Aid180 said:


> CP3 should come to Chicago. *He can be the starting PG until Rose returns in the 2014 Playoffs*.
> 
> Who are the other notable FAs besides Paul and Howard?


He will still sit out the reg season?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Hawksea said:


> He will still sit out the reg season?


Obviously I'm joking, but if Rose doesn't start the first game of the season, then there is seriously something wrong with his heart as a player.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Josh Smith
J.R. Smith
Paul Millsap
Al Jefferson
O.J. Mayo
Tyreke Evans
Brandon Jennings
Monta Ellis
Nate Robinson
Jarrett Jack
David West
Jeff Teague
Andre Iguodala
Kevin Martin
J.J. Redick
Chauncey Billups
Nikola Pekovic


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:lmao :lmao



> "Kobe was hell-bent on surpassing Jordan as the greatest player in the game. His obsession with Michael was striking," Jackson said. "When we played in Chicago that season, I orchestrated a meeting between the two stars, thinking that Michael might help shift Kobe's attitude toward selfless teamwork. After they shook hands, the first words out of Kobe's mouth were, 'You know I can kick your ass one on one.'"


:kobe8


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

:lmao guy is obsessed.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Aid180 said:


> CP3 should come to Chicago. He can be the starting PG until Rose returns in the 2014 Playoffs.
> 
> Who are the other notable FAs besides Paul and Howard?


ufa's

josh smith
al jefferson
paul millsap
andrew bynum
oj mayo
david west
tony allen
j.j. hickson
j.j. redick


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Oh yeah forgot all about Bynum, TA and Hickson.

TA will probably end up back in Memphis for cheap.

I think Bynum goes to Dallas on a max deal, idk about Hickson but I fear he goes to another shit organization like Sacramento where they misuse him.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Josh Smith- Gone
J.R. Smith- Hmmm...stays
Paul Millsap- Gone if the Jazz are smart
Al Jefferson- ^
O.J. Mayo- Stays
Tyreke Evans- 100% gone
Brandon Jennings- ^
Monta Ellis ^^
Nate Robinson- Gone
Jarrett Jack- Stays
David West- Stays
Jeff Teague- Stays
Andre Iguodala- Gone
Kevin Martin- DK
J.J. Redick- DK
Chauncey Billups- DK
Nikola Pekovic- DK
Andrew Bynum- lol
Tony Allen- Stays
J.J. Hickson- Gone


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Please not Bynum.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I don't think Iggy leaves Denver. I think he'll be back on a new deal.

Pekovic is an interesting case but I think he goes back to Minny unless someone poison pills him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

A healthy bynum beside Dirk would be UNSTOPPABLE.


Also what's the problem with Kobe's obsession to be better than Jordan? I didn't know wanting to be better than the GOAT is a bad thing. unk2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Calm your tits. I was laughing at Kobe telling Jordan that. That's pretty awesome of Kobe.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> I don't think Iggy leaves Denver. I think he'll be back on a new deal.
> 
> Pekovic is an interesting case but I think he goes back to Minny unless someone poison pills him.


I just said he was gone based off: http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...ts-andre-iguodala-contract-free-aget/2040163/


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Healthy Bynum seems neigh impossible at this point. If he can stay healthy, sure, bring him on.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



The Lady Killer said:


> Healthy Bynum seems neigh impossible at this point. If he can stay healthy, sure, bring him on.


It's possible in the land of medical miracles known as the Suns' locker room. A healthy Bynum and Dragic would be an interesting dynamic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Kobe and Michael should of went 1 on 1 and recorded it. Watching that is better than any NBA Finals can offer.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


Not as good as the GOAT


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The Zen Mastah letting his true feelings known on Kobe vs MJ



> Phil Jackson book: MJ more charismatic than Kobe
> FOX SPORTS WEST STAFF |
> Published: Thursday, May 16, 2013
> Perhaps Los Angeles would prefer not to be reminded of this detail, but before he was theirs, Phil Jackson belonged — in the sense that any coach can belong, at least – to Chicago. He was the Bulls coach of the storied 1990s, winning six NBA championship rings. He was Michael Jordan's coach.
> ...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Is Phil's book already out? I need to buy it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Kobe is going to cry after reading that book. Poor guy really doesn't want to hear about Jordan being better than him. :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Notorious, its out in 5 days.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Notorious, its out in 5 days.


Thnx (Y)


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*










Jason Collins twin brother :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Phil really doesn't let up.

I just finished reading his book from 2004 a few months ago and he really let Kobe have it. Kobe must be a much more rational person than we think for still having a good relationship with Phil.. Or he's so obsessed with winning that he couldn't careless what Phil thinks of him as long as he coaches him to a championship.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

The LA Times journos must have been raging hard while reading that.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Notorious said:


> So Kendrick Perkins finished the playoffs with a -0.7 PER and a +/- of -40.
> 
> But yeah the Thunder won the Perkins trade, Perkins is so much better than Jeff Green and is definitely worth his contract. Oh and keeping Perkins is a bigger priority than keeping Harden.
> 
> ...












Worst playoff PER ever lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Ouch is that even possible??? :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

the fact he has a negative PER is enough reason to amnesty him this season and fire Brooks for playing him. too bad the latter will never happen. :jt7


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> Worst playoff PER ever lmao


Surprised to not see Jason Kidd on that list.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Same, which is why PER is misleading sometimes

No fucking way Pietrus in 2012 is worse than Kidd now


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Yeah, Scott Brooks is approaching Mike Woodson level of bad. He really shouldn't be coaching them next year.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Holy crap Jason Kidd almost made a shot!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

200 scoreless minutes for Jason Kidd :jay


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Stall_19 said:


> Holy crap Jason Kidd almost made a shot!


:lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

I love Jason Kidd, but god damn. Even when he was driving for the layup, I knew it wouldn't fall.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

Carmelo has gone into complete DTA mode, I can't say I blame him.

Jason Kidd is a FUCKING BUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM JESUS


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

PUT IN PRIGIONI! FUCK YOU!!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*

DAT Copeland defense.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Ether said:


> Carmelo has gone into complete DTA mode, I can't say I blame him.
> 
> Jason Kidd is a FUCKING BUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM JESUS


Carmelo takes at least 25-30 shots a game. I'd say he's usually in DTA mode.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

22 FGA PG this year, I think not. I'm guessing it's the fact that all of his teammates have been god awful on offense throughout this series.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll admit it's been higher during the playoffs, but sometimes he'll go like 10 for 25 or 35. I tend to look at the negative since I don't like Carmelo. He's not surrounded by the best folks, I don't think.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:reggie still salty about LJ :jay2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol... Shooting. Uh huh.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jason Kidd = :holmes


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

lmao, Rihanna/JR break up and he's having his best game in weeks. Watch Chris Brown go plat too.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh look, Woodson is playing Prigioni and Copeland more and we're playing great. Who the fuck could have guessed that?


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

COPE!!!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Everyone outside of David West looks like they don't give a shit and want to try to finish it off at home, and I agree with that strategy. This game means next to nothing


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn this game burns my eyes, like game 2 of the Bulls heat series when we got destroyed by like 50 except I feel even worse


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

COPE lighting it up

Looks like he won't be seeing any more PT


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

We miss George Hill badly... even so, if we could make fucking free throws, Pacers would have a lead.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Of course, Chandler starts to look like himself again and he get's injured


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Meh.

Game 6 is the game I care about.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I actually didn't watch the game tonight because I was almost 100% sure my Pacers would lose. :lol

They need to win Game 6 cause at this rate I have no confidence in them winning a Game 7 in New York. People have been shitting on Granger, acting like he's so replaceable but his offense has been sorely missed to me on many occasions.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Kidd only played 5:20
Knicks win

hm...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Basically kidd should not play at all these next two games and they'll win


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

For once I'm starting to have a little faith in the Knicks.

If Hill isn't back for game 6 they may win, road games aren't too bad t them (won2 in Boston and the ones in Indy were just shit play). 

Still going w Pacers in six though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like Knicks still alive to play Game 6 but it ends there 

Come on Spurs


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn, Parker was 1-13 before that corner 3. GSW now in the penalty, not looking good...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GSW season is over, but they have had a fantastic season (Y)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Warriors had a very entertaining season. Made more noise than most expected.

Grizz/Spurs should be an interesting series. I say Grizz in 7.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Damn good series, they made the Spurs work for this one. That team needs more experience, and they got some this playoffs. I give them props.

Now on to a totally different monster. The Grizzlies are some tough SOBs!

GO SPURS GO!!!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

The 2 teams in the West that had the best chance of beating the Heat are the two still standing. I think as of now I am rooting for the Grizzles but I would be happy with the Spurs too.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Memphis in 5.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tim Duncan's 9th appearance in the WCF or 8th not sure


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I cant wait to listen to Espn LA tomorrow morning, Mychal Thompson is gonna be ragging.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait for Skip Bayless to jump back on the bandwaggon


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

The truth that will haunt the Western Finals is no matter which team wins, Memphis or San Anton, it will be such a physical series that they'll both be way to beat up to hold a candle to the Heat.

Unless of course, the Pacers play the Heat in the Eastern Finals they take it 7 games and leave the Heat beat up. Or the Pacers shock the world. That would be a sight to see.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hopefully the can atleast get ot game 6 Pacers


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Literally no chance Indiana beats Miami. There is no way on God's green earth that Stern will let there be an Indiana vs. San Antonio or Memphis Finals. Would bring all-time low ratings for the Finals.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #AnyoneButHeat*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Game 7 in SA gonna have mad hype when all other series are done Thursday night, and there is 3 games before game 7.


Can't wait to see that Game 7 :robben2


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

San Antonio still looks a bit shaky to me, despite the injuries, and the Grizzlies have the defensive specialists to lock them up in a seven-game series. 

Personally, I would LOVE seeing the Grizz/Pacers in the Finals, but it's only because I can't stand Miami, haha.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Just went to look for an NBA Draft topic...maybe all things NBA go in here? I wasn't sure if there would be a separate one for it or not.

How many of you watch college ball religiously?

This is the second version of my mock draft. Seems a little tougher to predict than it was last year, but things will likely change as we approach June.

http://www.discusshoops.com/mock-draft


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

If the Blazers can get Cody Zeller that'd be awesome.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Literally no chance Indiana beats Miami. There is no way on God's green earth that Stern will let there be an Indiana vs. San Antonio or Memphis Finals. Would bring all-time low ratings for the Finals.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm still not counting out the Knicks yet. They win gm 6, they win the series.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You can change your avatar, Xile, since we're out :sad:

Really looking forward to Grizzlies/Spurs series. Think it'll be very fascinating. Where is Canadian? Always see him when GSW win, never when they lose. Come and pay tribute to '_your_' team's performance. They did well.

Or are you a Heat supporter now?

:robben2

Don't get salty. It's all fun.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> You can change your avatar, Xile, since we're out :sad:
> 
> Really looking forward to Grizzlies/Spurs series. Think it'll be very fascinating. Where is Canadian? Always see him when GSW win, never when they lose. Come and pay tribute to '_your_' team's performance. They did well.
> 
> ...


Nah ahah I'm proud of them. Noone expected them to make the 8th seed, let alone the 6th. To be in the top 4 for a majority of the first half of the season was extremely impressive as well. Great core of young guys, they'll grow with their work ethics and I expect a great season out of them next year as well. LOL it's like watching a child grow, they've come so far since Curry joined the team and all that terrible losing.

I think Miami/Pacers (I hope it's Pacers anyways) will be more entertaining than Spurs/Grizzlies but congratulations on the Grizzlies making it this far as well. They beat some battered and shaken teams but atleast they managed to get there. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Currently watching the combine.

That crashing sound you're hearing is Shabazz Mohammed's stock.

From top pick a year ago to...9th-10th.

Not a major fall, but considering the previous reputation/hype...it's a fall.


Goodness, I hope Olynyk or Caldwell-Pope fall to the Bulls at 20. KCP would be excellent. Allow the Bulls to move Deng.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Pistons would be more than happy to take him there. Would be their 3rd or 4th pick that was projected high before the season that dropped to them (Drummond and Knight for sure, IDK about Monroe since he was only 5th iirc). That and Singler can get out of the starting spot then.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The bulls need to make some deals this offseason, we don't need another center.... Unless we finally getting rid of boozer, doubtful but still....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Boozer is a defensive powerhouse though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Canadian said:


> Nah ahah I'm proud of them. Noone expected them to make the 8th seed, let alone the 6th. To be in the top 4 for a majority of the first half of the season was extremely impressive as well. Great core of young guys, they'll grow with their work ethics and I expect a great season out of them next year as well. LOL it's like watching a child grow, they've come so far since Curry joined the team and all that terrible losing.
> 
> I think Miami/Pacers (I hope it's Pacers anyways) will be more entertaining than Spurs/Grizzlies but congratulations on the Grizzlies making it this far as well. They beat some battered and shaken teams but atleast they managed to get there. Should be fun to watch.


I'm looking forward to seeing them next year. They will only get better with this experience and of course; age. Always a fun team to watch and now they will be a lot more dangerous to the opposition.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

"If the Knicks win game 6 they win the series"

I'd agree, but I thought the exact same with Memphis last year and look what happened.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> Currently watching the combine.
> 
> That crashing sound you're hearing is Shabazz Mohammed's stock.
> 
> ...


KCP was fun to watch live here. He is a decent scoring guard and could probably end up being a smarter-shooting JR Smith. 










That is the new face of the NBA right there. If Kelly becomes a Bull, I might have to change my name to Kelly Kelly Olynyk Fan. :side:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Glad to see Brittney Griner hit some 3's for the Knicks last night!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol is Jason Kidd still scoreless


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah. :holmes


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> Boozer is a defensive powerhouse though.


:troll

He sure is but :noah is better


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

http://instagram.com/p/ZasvXBtfHI/

lmao...JRs a fool


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I know originally I've been saying Orlando should Burke if they get the #1 pick, but I think I've had a change of heart. I think if they get #1 pick they should pick Nerlens and then next season they can pick either Andrew Harrison or Marcus Smart to be their PG of the future.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WHOA WHOA WHOA MOTHER FUCKER, that sounds EXACTLY like what I said yesterday. :hendo8


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Did Noel really come in at 206 lbs at the combine? That's quite light for a center. I would be scared to draft him if that was his playing weight as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA MOTHER FUCKER, that sounds EXACTLY like what I said yesterday. :hendo8


Forgive me for not remembering everything you say. unk2



Aid180 said:


> Did Noel really come in at 206 lbs at the combine? That's quite light for a center. I would be scared to draft him if that was his playing weight as well.


Yep. He's like 15 pounds lighter than Anthony Davis was coming out of college. He's definitely going to have bulk up to be an effective big man in the NBA.

I also quite like Steven Adams but there's literally no chance the Celtics get him with how great of a combine he's having.

And lol at Shabazz. Figured out he was overhyped a while ago.



Perfect Poster said:


> Pistons would be more than happy to take him there. Would be their 3rd or 4th pick that was projected high before the season that dropped to them (Drummond and Knight for sure, IDK about Monroe since he was only 5th iirc). That and Singler can get out of the starting spot then.


Singler played well last season as a starter, of course I think he'd be better suit as a backup but he's fine as a starter. Personally, I want the Pistons to end up picking Trey Burke. Burke/Knight/Singler/Monroe/Drummond is a hell of a young core to build on.

But picking Shabazz is also a possibility for the Pistons. If they pick him they'd either move Knight back to PG or bench Singler.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

***** please, you were all like "ALL THEY NEED IS A PG" and I'm like "a frontcourt of Noel and Vucevic would be beastly and filled with superstar potential" and youre like "BURKE" and I'm like "they can draft a TWIN" and you said "twin pg is shit".


Luckily I remember EVERYTHING. :hayden3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I had it backwards. Twin SG is the one that's worse.

I still think Burke will be the best player of this draft class. However should Orlando not get the 1st pick...Burke/Wiggins > Noel/Smart or Harrison PG.

Quite jelly of Orlando's future tbh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wiggins? HARRIS *****, HARRIS. That ***** be a superstar in the making too, just like Vucevic and MOE. So jelly of Orlando's future, luckily they'll lose everything.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ehhh...while Harris is good. I don't see superstar. Same with Vucevic and Harkless. I just see very good players, potential All-Stars.

I don't know about Orlando losing everything. They seem to finally have a competent GM.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Vucevic is superstar material. Come on man. Come on.

And at the very least I saw Harris as an effective scoring option that would be PERFECT for a third option.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Not seeing superstar for Vucevic. I see him being a top 5 center one day, yes. But not a superstar which I classify as a player who either is a top 10 player or has a legit argument to be one.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Kelly Olynik WEAK!!! He won't do shit in the league. He got tore up by Southern.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Starz don't be hating on KELLY.

FUTURE 2.0


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Not seeing superstar for Vucevic. I see him being a top 5 center one day, yes. But not a superstar which I classify as a player who either is a top 10 player or has a legit argument to be one.


I thought this said Vujacic at first :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's being reported that J.J. Redick likely isn't going back to Milwaukee.

So they gave up Tobias Harris who they never played and has proven to be a very good NBA player in Orlando, for a 3 month rental of J.J. Redick. :lmao Jennings and Ellis are also likely leaving unless they overpay for them.

Sacramento East is what I call them.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

doesn't sound like Hill is going to be ready for game 6.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

DJ's gotta step up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Notorious said:


> Singler played well last season as a starter, of course I think he'd be better suit as a backup but he's fine as a starter. Personally, I want the Pistons to end up picking Trey Burke. Burke/Knight/Singler/Monroe/Drummond is a hell of a young core to build on.
> 
> But picking Shabazz is also a possibility for the Pistons. If they pick him they'd either move Knight back to PG or bench Singler.


He's a decent backup but they need a 3 that can score. Burke wouldn't be awful either since he could push Knight over to SG (which I think would benefit him since he could shoot more and not have to focus on other guys getting as many touches) but I don't think Burke will be there unless the Pistons get lucky in the lottery.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

> SportsCenter
> On a scale of 1 to Michael Jordan (10), our fans think Kobe Bryant is a 7.


I wonder if this is a base-10 logarithmic scale, because I'd call Kobe a 9 on a magnitude to Jordan scale.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

8 imo :kobe


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

No Hill for Pacers would be a blessing.

I'm not going to deny that the Pacers are a better team, but the fact that the Knicks might sneak past still has me excited.

Grizzlies/Spurs :mark: althoguh it wont bring in dem ratings.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Should be a good game tonight, if the Pacers lose this game I really don't like their chances in New York for a Game 7. fpalm

Fucking Indiana couldn't make this easy on my nerves, jeez. I won't be on during the game but either regardless of the outcome of tonight or the series, it's been fun to watch. Love having the IND/NY rivalry renewed, might not mean much to some people but I'm a nostalgic dude so it brings back memories of when basketball was really exciting for me.

Plus despite how much Reggie owned, in the end the Knicks always got the best of us - except when Ewing missed the layup.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

So they are trying to bring the Charlotte Hornets franchise back. RIP Bobcats. (They'll still be garbage though)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Fun fact. Since the Thunder made the move to OKC, the team that eliminated them in the playoffs has always gone on to win the title. Lakers in 2010, Mavs in 2011, Heat in 2012. #FunFacts

Makes one wonder if the Grizzlies continue that streak...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Grizzlies have the best chance to beat Miami of anyone.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

JR got a song? :lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGT1dQHEd7E


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Gang said:


> JR got a song? :lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGT1dQHEd7E


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

GOAT


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

That isn't him singing (it's Milford Jerome) and it's old, but that's still great.

Melo give me the keys..........you the godfather......


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Grizzlies have the best chance to beat Miami of anyone.


I agree. 

They've been my WC darkhorse for 2 years now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on Pacers, end this series


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Why?

You really want to see Miami sweep Indiana with Hibbert fouling out before the 4th every game?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Heat will destroy whoever wins this series. It doesn't matter much.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Fun fact. Since the Thunder made the move to OKC, the team that eliminated them in the playoffs has always gone on to win the title. Lakers in 2010, Mavs in 2011, Heat in 2012. #FunFacts
> 
> Makes one wonder if the Grizzlies continue that streak...


This streak and the Eagles home opening streak may just make watching sports irrelevant.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The Knicks can somehow get hot again and take two games from Miami, Stern might extend it to 7. The Pacers have no chance of lasting more than 5 games. There's no way Stern is letting an Indiana vs SAS/MEM series happen in the finals, none.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Knicks might be lucky enough to steal a game but the Heat would win that series rather easily.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd bet alot of $ on Heat in 6. If the Knicks won a game last year, we could take two this year tbh. We beat them by 20 earlier without Melo/STAT/Shump.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Heat will destroy whoever wins this series. It doesn't matter much.





Aid180 said:


> This streak and the Eagles home opening streak may just make watching sports irrelevant.


there's one in hockey too with whoever beats the Canucks and that started in 2010, but I believe that is coming to an end this year. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ether said:


> I'd bet alot of $ on Heat in 6. If the Knicks won a game last year, we could take two this year tbh. We beat them by 20 earlier without Melo/STAT/Shump.


Regular season, man. The Pacers also owned the Heat in the regular season too if I'm not mistaken.

I just don't see the Knicks winning more than one game. They have not looked good at all during the playoffs.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Melo smh


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

NY needs man up on defense.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Team is sucking on defense

Woodson: Oh, let's just leave Shumpert on the bench. Hey, why don't we play smallball too for the hell of it?

Fuck off you fucking idiot. At least he's playing Prigioni


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jason Kidd alert!!!!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

So not only did the Knicks not give Melo the ball when he was hot on that last possession, Woodson took him out. He also put in FUCKING KIDD AGAIN GOD DAMN IT FUCK YOU

COPE.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't hustle for a rebound, give up an offensive rebound, give up points. Clockwork.

Again


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck Pacers and those rebounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

lmao, Kidd is still in.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HIBBERT


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

lol Copelands trying to make up for all of the shots he should have gotten this series.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

JR Smith :kobe4


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Can the refs just eject this idiot Tyson Chandler and maybe give us a chance

Although if Hibbert did that to Melo, there'd be a no call :lmao. Prigioni also is still sitting lelelelelel


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

This game was decided as soon as JR Smith's dumbass didn't hustle for an offensive rebound and Sam Young got it. 17-8 run since then. Good job with a tech too, get this dumb fuck off my team. I don't care if he averages 20/5/5 on 50% on whatever new team he's on, get the fuck out.

And lol at Woodson. Listens to the media, wins a game. And goes back to leaving Prigioni out for long periods of time/not playing Shumpert alot/etc. What a joke.

lmao, Chandler sits and we start playing better. Who would have thought


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

LMAO AT THAT NOT BEING AN OFFENSIVE FOUL


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Ether, calm down brah. 

There's still 24 minutes left. 

:yodawg


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

It doesn't matter. Woodson is keeping Chandler/JR in instead of Prigioni/K-Mart for the last few minutes so our best hope was to get a lead before that. What a garbage no call that was.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn. Ether makes me look like an optimistic poster towards my favorite team.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

What is there to be optimistic for as a Knicks fan? Honestly
-Team is built in a "win now" mode and will probably not get past the second round
-One player under the age of 27
-Horrible coach
-Nearly every player on the roster regresses during the playoffs
-Bottom 3 owner in the NBA

Etc, etc.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ether you should buy a premium so you have CHATBOX access.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

anyway http://now.msn.com/warriors-fans-killed-in-highway-shooting-after-teams-loss

smfh


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Melo.

JR killed all momentum lol


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

SHUMPERT


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

holy shit those 3's.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

IMAN SHUMPERT HAND DOWN MAN DOWN


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't believe it


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

If the knicks win this ill forgive smith for the series


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

There's no team like the Knicks when they're knocking down shots. That was awesome to watch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Point diabetes


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

#Mark said:


> There's no team like the Knicks when they're knocking down shots. That was awesome to watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Warriors?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Holy shit Shumpert


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I love Iman Shumpert

JR getting shit on as usual


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

What a game!!! 1 more quarter. Let's go Knicks!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Strong finishes from Anthony and George to end the quarter. Schumpert went out of his mind in that quarter.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

COPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

But...why is JR still in and not Melo? Coem the fuck on. And another offensive rebound allowed..


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

cooooooooope!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

After Hibbert gets mugged and knocked down. Hilarious.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Almost as bad as Lance Stephenson lowering his shoulder into Prigioni and getting the and 1

What is JR doing fuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

JR still in over Shump who is getting absolutely raped on D...

*FLOP*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Couple nice passes for easy layups for Indiana. Big time block from Hibbert.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hib.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Shump scores 16 in one quarter and Woodson decides to sit him during crunch time? :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

JR didn't even touch him


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lance treated JR like his abused girlfriend.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol. Ninja ref.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

lmao at keeping JR over Copeland, Woodson lost the game.

And again, all ball. Whatever, at least that bum Tyson Chandler is out. Fucking idiot


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

damn.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol as if chandler being out will hurt us


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Melo in the 4th quarter:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

If the refs called the foul on Hibbert smacking JR Melo wouldn't have gotten hurt and this wouldn't have happened.

37-17 FTs lel


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

lol Hibbert traveled

JR tying his shoes instead of trying to get the ball lmfao.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

J.R just trying to get back to the club.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:
:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:
:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:
:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:
:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:
:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:
:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:
:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:
:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:
:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

What a dumbass foul


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

42-18


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like the Pacers earned the right to be eliminated by the Heat.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Miami in 4

All of those no calls Hibbert got this series will be reversed and he'll foul out the 3rd quarter every game.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

lolKnicks :lmao

Foul when they shouldn't... don't when they need to. That's shit coaching right there.

Congrats Pacers. Now get ready for the anal raping you'll be getting in the next round by the refs. Bring your lube.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Package deal:
Jason Kidd
Marcus Camby
JR Smith
James White
Mike Woodson
Amar'e
Novak
Q-Rich

for anyone. Jared Dudley maybe.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Well Go Pacers! I know Stern would rather get his nuts ripped off by a bear than allow Indy in the Finals but someone has to stop this Miami train.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Grizz in 6
Heat in 6


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Love how people are already making excuses for the Pacers. They're losing that series but it's because the Heat are a better team not because the refs. The Western Conference finals can go either way.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

It won't be Indiana

Give Miami a bye and hope that the long rest throws them off and Memphis/Spurs can pull off the upset

I'm not making any excuses for Indiana. It's just going to be a fact that all of the 50-50 calls Hibbert/Indiana got this series will go the other way


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Indiana can win one, maybe two. As balanced as they are, Miami has better players. Also shoot a good bit of threes.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tater said:


> lolKnicks :lmao
> 
> Foul when they shouldn't... don't when they need to. That's shit coaching right there.
> 
> Congrats Pacers. Now get ready for the anal raping you'll be getting in the next round by the refs. Bring your lube.


After the one sided officiating in games 2-5, they'll probably be ready for it. Then how it was last year.

Good series though. Stephenson stepped up huge tonight. Hibbert was the fucking man again. My preseason pick was Heat over Pacers in 7 in ECF. I'll stick with that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Grizzlies in 6
Miami in 5


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have the Heat in 5 or 6 and Spurs in 7.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Miami in 5/Grizzlies in 6.

Miami in 7.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, will the Knicks go after a more useful center? Chandler just seemed to do more damage than good this series.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm looking forward to a Memphis/Miami final honestly. Should be fun.

And no they won't, a good front office would do that, but the Knicks don't have that.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I think Indy will take 2 games. I like the Grizz to make their first trip to the Finals by winning in 7 games.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ether said:


> Package deal:
> Jason Kidd
> Marcus Camby
> JR Smith
> ...


LMAO! I take it you don't have much hope for this team for the future.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> LMAO! I take it you don't have much hope for this team for the future.





Ether said:


> What is there to be optimistic for as a Knicks fan? Honestly
> -Team is built in a "win now" mode and will probably not get past the second round
> -One player under the age of 27
> -Horrible coach
> ...


^

Add Chandler to that package deal too


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Grizzlies match up so well against the Spurs.

Parker vs. Conley
Green/Manu vs. TA
Leonard vs. Prince
Splitter vs. Z-Bo
Duncan vs. Gasol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Well me reaction is somewhere around the :yes :mark: :yes combination.

Before Miami destroys my buzz & brings me back to reality next series, I'll take this time to say I hope we kick Lebron & the Heat's ass so bad that his already receding hairline ends up somewhere on the crack of his ass where only his butt-buddy D-Wade can find it. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stephenson had 8 field goals on the paint. Thats something we've been missing. Someone aggressively driving inside.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think people are underestimating the Spurs. These individual matchups really don't mean a thing as both teams are great at ball movement and defensive rotations. It will just be who can hit open shots and I think the Spurs will hit a little more than the Griz.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well I never said the individual matchups were the be all, end all just that the Grizzlies match up very well with the Spurs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Heat cant go through Indy & Memphis. 1 but not both..

That being said, I got Heat over Indy in 7 and over the Spurs in 6..Pacers not ready yet but a Hibbert/Duncan matchup would be crazy...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

No one is really underestimating the Spurs. I'm just impressed by Memphis. I think it could be their time.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

JimenezJo2 7 minutes ago
you should upload some videos of those bullshit ref calls, there was plenty so you dont﻿ have to look hard

lelelelelel

46-18

Last 3 games:
Indiana-109 FTs
New York- 49


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt 

Oh, and conspiracy theorists? The NBA's Final Four are Miami (#16 TV market), Indiana (#26), San Antonio (#36), Memphis (#49). #tinfoil


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Stephenson had 8 field goals on the paint. Thats something we've been missing. Someone aggressively driving inside.


Lance shocked me closing out the way he did, that Roy block was (Y)


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> Ed Mallory shocked me closing out the way he did, that Roy block was (Y)


fixed


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ether said:


> Last 3 games:
> Indiana-109 FTs
> New York- 49


As it should be...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

No it shouldn't

This game was the only game the entire series where the Knicks went live/die by the three mode. It should be way closer in FTs than that considering how heavy NY attacked the paint.

I'm fucking around blaming the refs btw, Indiana was the better team


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ether said:


> No it shouldn't
> 
> This game was the only game the entire series where the Knicks went live/die by the three mode. It should be way closer in FTs than that considering how heavy NY attacked the paint.


Were you watching this series? :lmao


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Indy got all the 50/50 calls in this series. And all the 50/50 rebounds.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I was

I saw Hibbert smack JR and Melo in the face multiple times and get a no call
I saw Lance Stephenson lower his shoulder and get an and 1 instead of an offensive foul
I saw all the 50-50s go Indianas way
etc...

And the Knicks drafted Andy Rautins over Lance Stephenson, lmao.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad calls happen everygame. Basketball isn't an easy game to call. I'm sure there were some bad calls on the Pacers too. The Pacers are a team that would get more foul shots than New York. Hell for the longest time the Knicks were last in points in the paint. Also home court advantage is a thing. Sometimes the crowd can bait the refs into making bad calls. They didn't intentionally make bad calls just have to play through it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time for the Knicks to get younger. Kidd and Camby needs to retire. I suppose you can keep Martin if he can still go next year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I saw the Knicks do nothing but settle for 3's and long jumpers


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ether I hope you're not implying that this was somehow the refs favouring the INDIANA over NEW YORK...NEW FUCKING YORK.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

K-Mart>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Chandler


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> I saw the Knicks do nothing but settle for 3's and long jumpers


I guess you only watched game 6



Red Viper said:


> ether I hope you're not implying that this was somehow the refs favouring the INDIANA over NEW YORK...NEW FUCKING YORK.





Ether said:


> No it shouldn't
> 
> This game was the only game the entire series where the Knicks went live/die by the three mode. It should be way closer in FTs than that considering how heavy NY attacked the paint.
> 
> *I'm fucking around blaming the refs btw, Indiana was the better team*


If JR shot better than 29% and Felton didn't choke the last 3 games we wouldn't be having this discussion. Everyone outside of 5 players on the Knicks playing like garbage lost us the series, not the refs.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why is Camby signed to a three year deal? :lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Knicks should let JR walk. Trade Chandler while he still has decent value for a decent center andan extra piece. Dangle Amare out there and see what you can get.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not sure how you expect the Knicks to get a better center than Chandler. He did win Defensive player of the year last year. There aren't that many good centers in the league.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

We already have a better center on our team even though he doesn't play the position


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I thought this was supposed to be carmelo's year haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

lol if you're blaming Carmelo


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cycloneon said:


> I thought this was supposed to be carmelo's year haha
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Carmelo took care of business. It's just that the rest of the team didn't. :holmes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys can say Melo isn't the SOLE reason they lost, but he definitely wasn't the SUPERSTAR he's expected to be either. He shot under 40% for the playoffs, that's not what you expect out of an offensive first player that is supposed to be one of the best scorers in the league. unk2


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

People who deserve more blame than Carmelo:
Jason Kidd
Mike Woodson
J.R. Smith
James Dolan
Tyson Chandler
I would put Felton here but he saved the Boston series

Melo would be the last person I blame for losing this series. He played two extremely tough defensive teams, went up against a great defender in George with an injured shoulder and played great, etc. Melo could have went 30/10 on 50% this series and I'd still pick the Pacers to win it.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Punked Up said:


> Dangle Amare out there and see what you can get.


Things of equal trade value for Amare:

1 - A handful of bent paper clips.
2 - A used pair of underwear.
3 - A box of food waste from the dumpster behind McDonald's.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How much are you gonna get for a guy who's had a history of missing a bunch of games a season anyway? Doesn't he also still have like 30-40 million left on his contract?

anyway Heat in 6 Spurs in 7


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Amare biggest waste of 100million ever




> Dirk Nowitzki is willing to do whatever it takes to recruit some help this summer and said he's prepared to take a salary cut.
> 
> “I got one year left on this deal and then I’m coming off the books,” Nowitzki said during an appearance on KRLD-FM 105.3. “So if that helps for us to be better I’m going to take a pay cut.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Infinite respect for Dirk.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spurs to win tomorrow


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Shumpert is the only guy on the Knicks that should be untouchable.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ether said:


> People who deserve more blame than Carmelo:
> Jason Kidd
> Mike Woodson
> J.R. Smith
> ...


JR Smith averaged 33% for his FG percentage. You know it's bad when your FG stats look like Tebow's passing stats. :jay And Chandler....he was a big disappointment (major understatement). Kidd needs to just go home. He has nothing else to prove and he's obviously not the same player. :flair2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kidd should have called it quits when he won the title with Dallas. Go out on top.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Tater said:


> Things of equal trade value for Amare:
> 
> 1 - A handful of bent paper clips.
> 2 - A used pair of underwear.
> 3 - A box of food waste from the dumpster behind McDonald's.


Obviously, it's just that they have to try something. No harm in trying to get rid of him.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone should stop letting retards schedule the playoffs. 

So let me get this straight... had the Knicks won game 6 of their series with the Pacers, their game 7 would have been on Monday... meanwhile, in the West, game 1 of the WCF is scheduled for Sunday. Oh and game 2 is scheduled for Tuesday... the day before the ECF starts.

Bunch of fucking retards in charge of this shit.



Punked Up said:


> Obviously, it's just that they have to try something. No harm in trying to get rid of him.


At this point, if they could dump Amare for a trashcan full of used tissues, they would be getting a sweet deal.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

My mini mock draft at the moment, which of course is pre-lottery

1. Orlando - Nerlens Noel
2. Charlotte - Ben McLemore
3. Cleveland - Otto Porter
4. Phoenix - Victor Oladipo
5. New Orleans - Trey Burke
6. Sacramento - Anthony Bennett
7. Detroit - Shabazz Muhammad
8. Washington - Alex Len
9. Minnesota - C.J. McCollum
10. Portland - Cody Zeller
11. Philadelphia - Kelly Olynyk
12. Oklahoma City - Steven Adams
13. Dallas - Michael Carter-Williams
14. Utah - Kentavious Caldwell-Pope


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Ether said:


> People who deserve more blame than Carmelo:
> Jason Kidd
> Mike Woodson
> J.R. Smith
> ...



The problem is, when it counted, Melo came up short. First, the block by Hibbert, then the errant pass didn't help matters either. Paul George shut him down in the 4th quarter. Today, many folks in NYC, including the media, are blaming Carmelo or laying a good amount of blame on him. Couple of articles from Newsday and the NYT. 

http://www.newsday.com/sports/colum...meback-then-struggles-in-the-fourth-1.5291435

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/20/s...-knicks-failure-has-its-roots-at-the-top.html

Carmelo shouldn't have to do it by himself, the NBA is proof that the greatest stars can't win the title by themselves. Every legend had help...Bird, Russell, Duncan, Kareem, Magic, even Jordan. 

If I'm the Knicks, I'd amnesty Amare, and get rid of Chandler. Then, I'd go for a good big man...Dwight Howard might be a possibility although if Howard faded in LA's spotlight imagine playing the World's Most Famous Arena. Then they need a reliable point guard, I bet the Knicks are kicking themselves for letting Lin go. Otherwise, you're in the same spot for the next year or two, as Indiana wasn't even at full-strength, and the Bulls should be back there next year if Rose is healthy AND mentally in it. 

I go with Heat in 6 and Spurs in 6. The Grizzlies might be a sexy pick, but I am not counting out the Spurs and the Pacers need to be at full strength to have any shot at beating Miami.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Knicks don't have the amnesty anymore because they used it on Chauncey Billups when I think he had a 1 year deal left.

LolKnicks.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like no fucks are given here for the SAS-MEM game huh? Spurs are opening it up early, I fully expect this series to be competitive and go 6 or 7 though.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

jerichosjacket said:


> Looks like no fucks are given here for the SAS-MEM game huh? Spurs are opening it up early, I fully expect this series to be competitive and go 6 or 7 though.


It's on already, fuck i thought it was a night game


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Started at 3:30. It's still in the first quarter. Spurs are looking good so far.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah same here because the sas gsw games all normally came on in the night 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dawn Bonner with back to back threes and a 17 point lead

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, that was a terrible call. Lol how was he shooting there?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn Spurs came out to play


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Series over. Spurs just too strong.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs bench has the same points as Memphis... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's only game 1. It's far too early to be saying a series is over.

Remember when the Nets destroyed the Bulls in game 1 of their series and the Bulls looked extremely outmatched? Good teams make adjustments and come back stronger the next game. This series is far from over.

Hell, it isn't even close to halftime of game 1 yet.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The final score for this is gonna be UGLY

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Good old greggy isn't going to let Memphis to get the lead down to 15. Damn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmao poor Randolph


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just like that Grizz are down by 6


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Spurs looking as good as you would expect from them in Game 1. Grizz are gonna have some adjustments to make for the rest of this series.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Man, they had really shut down Z-Bo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Will be interesting to see how the Grizzlies bounce back from this game.

Should note that the Clippers also blew them out in game 1 and we saw how that series ended.

Great game from the Spurs though. They did a great job defending Z-Bo and their role players stepped up off the bench.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Had no clue that the Lottery is on Tuesday.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Who you think will get the top pick? And who should they pick?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope Orlando gets it, and I think they will. Likely pick Noel or McLemore.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Kings. A little reward for staying in Sacramento.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

You can make a storyline for pretty much every team that wins the lottery. Its not rigged.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes it is.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sarcasm1 said:


> You can make a storyline for pretty much every team that wins the lottery. Its not rigged.


I'm a bulls fan and I'm pretty sure it was rigged the year they somehow won the first pick and got Rose :rose2

Also when the Cavs got LeBron even though I think they were shitty enough to get it anyway :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm on the fence about it. I don't 100% believe it's rigged but I don't 100% believe it isn't rigged either.

Over the last few years, there's been some extreme "coincidences"

2008 - Chicago wins 33 games but gets the #1 pick to draft their hometown hero
2010 - Washington gets the #1 pick after their owner passes away, they send their owner's widow to represent them at lottery
2011 - Cleveland gets #1 pick right after LeBron leaves, Dan Gilbert sends his diseased son to represent them at lottery
2012 - New Orleans gets #1 pick right after losing Chris Paul and being sold to a new owner


Fun fact. The last time the team with the worst record in the NBA actually got the #1 pick was 9 years ago in 2004 when Orlando picked Dwight Howard. Ironically, Orlando has the worst record in the league this year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SPURS! :bayless


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

No. Team (#1 Odds) - Representative:
1. Orlando (25%) - Pat Williams
2. Charlotte (19.9%) - Fred Whitfield
3. Cleveland (15.6%) - Machine Gun Kelly
4. Phoenix (11.9%) - Lon Babby
5. New Orleans (8.8%) - Monty Williams
6. Sacramento (6.3%) - 
7. Detroit (3.6%) - Andre Drummond
8. Washington (3.5%) - Bradley Beal
9. Minnesota (1.7%) - Kevin Love
10. Portland (1.1%) - Damian Lillard
11. Philadelphia (0.8%) - 
12. Toronto (0.7%) - Bryan Colangelo 
13. Dallas (0.6%) - Donnie Nelson
14. Utah (0.5%) - Randy Rigby


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

KOMO News @komonews

BREAKING: NBA Boston Celtics player Terrence Williams arrested by Kent Police for making threats with a gun during an alleged DV incident

Chris Daniels @ChrisDaniels5

Kent Police say Williams was arrested this afternoon. PD says T. Williams waved gun during scheduled child visitation, and made threats.

lol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I believe all sports have had rigging/cheating in some way, shape or form - so I wouldn't doubt it. What I always hope for is the day when my teams get the benefit of said cheating. :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What an idiot Terrence Williams is.

I was really rooting for him but this might be the end.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So much wasted talent T Will was


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

D-Wade apparently took a fan to prom.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice to know that he has time to go to a prom while the WC teams get no time.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> D-Wade apparently took a fan to prom.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/e...oni-may-return-to-spanish-league-for-his-wife

dksokdasoaksdoasddskodsakpadskpasdkpasdad

Melo needs to send a groupie onto him ASAP


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

https://vine.co/v/bElaWx25tuz

Exact moment where the series was lost. And we're signing him to a 4 year deal and his brother too it looks like, fuck off. 5 million is cheap, but still.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Knicks will never do anything of significance as long as JR Smith is their 2nd option.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

He isn't with a healthy STAT, but that's an oxymoron.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

True, but STAT is never healthy.

I'd like to see him having a bounce-back season next year, he's always been one of my favorites.

You still think Chandler is worth that max contract?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

You know the answer to that

I'll give him one more year in the playoffs, assuming he wasn't 100% (again) this year. The fact that he called out his teammates when he was arguably the worst player in the series is a joke though, I don't care if he's 25%


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Frank Vogel said:


> We are competing for a championship. And the Heat are just the next team that is in our way, and that is how we are approaching it.





LeBron's response said:


> We're not just another team. I don't understand what he's saying. But we're not just another team. That's not true. He said we're just another team in their way. We're a great team. If we're just another team, you really don't prepare for just another team. You have to prepare for us. We don't need bulletin-board material, we've heard everything, we've seen everything. But I would say we're not just another team, though.



Interesting...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The reporter phrased it to Lebron in a way to incite that kind of response. If he heard the full quote he wouldn't have reacted like that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah, not interesting at all. Media just stirring shit up as per usual because they want to force another RIVALRY.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Heat are a pamper team


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

canadian go to this thread plz and respond:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants...agoning-sack-shit-website-3.html#post18608658


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SPurs willwinGame 2 but they aren't gonna play that well again


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh look on tmz they showed LeBron n Wade at the beach, together :lmao

One big happy family I guess...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cant wait to see how much a difference Bosh will play this series. Seems whever I watch whether it be espn or NBA TV they talk about Heat being pushed to the limit last year but fail to mention Bosh being out. 

Series should go 6 if Wade plays terrible and Heat miss their open 3's but I could easily see it going 5.

Why are the teams in the WC gonna have game 2 before Heat or Indy even play.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea what the fuck, I was thinking that too,


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Durant donated $1M to the American Red Cross to contribute to OKC. Pretty damn generous. Don't know why people hate this guy or have grown tired of him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I dislike him because he's a soft flopper crybaby and the NBA's obsession with marketing him as the "nicest guy in the NBA" when that isn't close to being true.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Coaching news...

- Clippers have officially fired Vinny Del *****.
- SVG has announced that he won't return to coaching next season.
- The Nets are interested in bringing in Scot Skiles
- A total of 9 teams are searching for new head coaches.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So by the time game 1 of the eastern conference finals starts.. Game 2 of the western conference finals would already be said and done. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Laugh at the media trying to stir shit up in the Heat/Pacers series. I'd love to see my Pacers advance but deep down I know that it's almost a lock that Miami is going to the Finals. The one reason I still have hope is that Indiana isn't pussy, where Lebron & those boys act soft as shit IMO - I even think Indy has the better team. Problem is Lebron & D-Wade are better individually then anybody on the Pacers by a wide margin - plus Indiana's offense can be non-existent at times. Those 2 things make me thing it's gonna end up like last year, 4-2 Heat. But you never know, I'll keep my hopes up but I can't be blind to reality.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol @ Vinny.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

If Grizz fails to adjust for game 2 then I'm done watching that boring ass series.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, if the Kings win the lottery, the Lottery is 100% confirmed to be fixed.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Good thing for clippers fans, now they need a good coach to take em to that next level


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Vinnys done?

Clippers confirmed for WCF


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Was it really Del ****** fault the Clippers didn't get as far as they wanted? They have had back to back very good seasons, they probably would have gotten farther next year.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, hes that bad. CP3 was a player coach


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The west will play two games before the east plays one? 

Dafuq? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Every single analyst has the Heat winning...in the Conference Finals :lmao

Not that they won't, but are they not a little too stacked?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Inb4 Kings win the lottery. Stern will give Sacramento one more reason to smile.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm gonna fucking rage at Danny Ainge this offseason.

He's not gonna break up the team. It's obvious. There's no way Doc signs on to come back next season if Pierce & KG aren't coming back. They'll use the excuse about Rondo's injury as a reason to not rebuild. Probably try to acquire Josh Smith or a guy like Gortat to go alongside KG.

I'll be a :sadpanda


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

El Barto said:


> Inb4 Kings win the lottery. Stern will give Sacramento one more reason to smile.


Heres a storyline for each team that wins

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....-100-percent-chance-the-nba-lottery-is-fixed/


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I think Indiana matches up with Miami better than people think. I could see the series going seven games in all honesty. Miami doesn't do well against teams with physical, athletic bigs.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

So who is getting drafted number 1?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

rumor today has eric gordon coming to the celtics, pierce and bradley going to pelicans. i'd do that in a second. i don't care how injury prone gordon is, he's an explosive scorer when healthy, and i just wanna see pierce gone. bradley, well, you'd hope to get more for him, but he's never gonna be a good overall basketball player.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Motorik said:


> So who is getting drafted number 1?


Most likely Nerlens Noel. But an outside chance Ben McLemore or Trey Burke go #1 depending on who wins the lottery.



shutupchico said:


> rumor today has eric gordon coming to the celtics, pierce and bradley going to pelicans. i'd do that in a second. i don't care how injury prone gordon is, he's an explosive scorer when healthy, and i just wanna see pierce gone. bradley, well, you'd hope to get more for him, but he's never gonna be a good overall basketball player.


A New Orleans beatwriter came out and said that the rumor was false. I wouldn't want that deal, man.

Gordon is far too injury prone and is overpaid. Plus he has a tendency to chuck.

I think you're being a bit too harsh on Bradley. He showed last season when he was healthy and playing his natural position at SG that he was a capable offensive player.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lolkings


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

fucking bobcats keep getting jobbed.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

the cavs? this is fucking bullshit


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn Kyrie and Noels together.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LITTLE GILBERT THE GOOD LUCK CHARM


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Next year the lottery will be filled with sick relatives of all the teams execs. The shit works.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cavs don't even need Noel.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Cavs don't even need Noel.


Varejao definitely isn't their future


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Most likely Nerlens Noel. But an outside chance Ben McLemore or Trey Burke go #1 depending on who wins the lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everybody in the nba is capable though. he's not a skilled player in my opinion. he's dumb, very inconsistant jumper, and inability to finish at the rim. if you're a shooting guard, you should be able to shoot, and u should be athletic with finesse. all he can do well on offense is cut. he can be a defensive beast but when it mattered, bass made him look like ricky davis in that department.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I know Cavs need a 3 but I also don't see them passing up on a guy like Noel unless Gilbert really really wants to win next year and doesn't want to deal with his injury.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

yup... still getting tired of will.i.am.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Cavs don't even need Noel.


Uh, yeah we do


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WIZARDS: We're gonna have a nice core with Beal, Wall, and presumably Alex Len.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Will lel if the Wizards pick Alex Len in the top 3.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Not looking good for Memphis already 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

If the Clippers were healthy, they beat the Griz.
If the Thunder were healthy, they beat the Griz.
Since the Spurs are healthy, they will beat the Griz.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Clips were not beating the Grizz. :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Will lel if the Wizards pick Alex Len in the top 3.


The Wiz need a big though.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

#Mark said:


> WIZARDS: We're gonna have a nice core with Beal, Wall, and presumably Alex Len.


I'm excited for this season. Hopefully they don't waste the pick on another scrub like Jan Vesely. :jay


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the wiz have like 6 bigs I'm pertty sure. :lmao


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The Clips wouldn't have beaten the Grizz, simply because both Young Blake (from the KIA commercials) and Blake have no post game.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

#Mark said:


> We need a big though.


You shouldn't reach for a player just because you need a center.

Len is a fringe top 10 pick. Selecting him with the 3rd pick is a big reach.

And I would think that SF would be a bigger need than center.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> the wiz have like 6 bigs I'm pertty sure. :lmao


Who, Nene? Yeah, we have Booker and Seraphin but they're not corner stones for the future. Having a lottery PG (Wall), SG (Beal), and C is the ideal form of rebuilding. 

What should they do, draft another swing or guard?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Honestly don't really care that Orlando didn't get the #1 overall pick. I'll still be happy with McLemore/Burke/Oladipo.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Wiz can always trade down to like 6 or 7, take Len and get another pick later or next year.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Red Viper said:


> the wiz have like 6 bigs I'm pertty sure. :lmao


The only consistent ones are Nene (when he's healthy) and Okafor. Booker had potential but he fell off big time. And Vesely.....


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This first quarter.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs are just too much right now 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea I think I was wrong about Memphis. Still plenty of game and series left but the Spurs look beastly right now. If Memphis goes on to lose this game, maybe a trip home can bring them up to the Spurs level.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Memphis looking awful again.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dr. Jones said:


> Uh, yeah we do


Cavs need a 206 pounds center over a 3?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Anyone else have a feeling the Grizz are missing Gay right about now?*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Parker already has 16 assists 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Gay wouldn't help them. Spurs would be shutting him down too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Leonard would've owned Gay.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Leonard would've owned Gay.


*Sad part is that's probably true. They just look outmatched in every aspect.

and...I swear JVG just speaks to her his own voice sometimes (way better than having to hear C-Webb on TNT).*


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Terrible game.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So much for this being Memphis series. This series is over in 5.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

If the Spurs don't pull their shit together I see another game similar to the warriors game 4.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Parker almost back to that pre all star level


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy shit Gasol was a fat ass! :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Conley great steal


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Quincy Pondexter looks like.....


Titus O'neil!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on Spurs !


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Spurs are taking way too many 3s

And missing easy shit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

IT'S A GAME NOW


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Tony Allen's face or head never even touched the ground!! haha nice acting!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tony Allen is lucky there. He could have easily landed on his head.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Classic "Bullshit" chant. Allen broke his fall thankfully, but he sold that "fall on the head" like a champ.*


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Wow, his head didn't even touch the ground. No Flagrant.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Tony Allen's a hell of an actor. :lol

Crazy comeback this would be.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao Flagrant 1 even after the review they called it one.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TIED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah that was not a flagrant. Tony landed badly but Manu's foul was clean.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

No matter what, if the lose, that call won't be the reason why they lost.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bull shit call 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm mad I turned off the game after the 3rd quarter. :kobe2

Thrilling game.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Smart foul to give by Conley.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Got a feeling Spurs will hit a game winner


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I expect the Spurs to get a good shot here. Pop is great at drawing up plays.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Or not. Good defense played there.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam, did not expect this 20 minutes ago


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Can't believe Memphis came back, come on Grizz!

I lowered the volume & kept it on in the background, turn around & they cut it to 5. Wow


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Fail that entire 4th quarter. I said it was going to be another game 4 all over gain and so far they are holding up to it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Randolf 17th rebound.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Duncan Da GOAT


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ducan carried Spursthis OT legend


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that was a dumbass move by the Hollins using both timeouts. I would have just went for a 2 point shot and fouled.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bayless has been beyond awful and stupid in this game.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WE DID IT! WE DID IT! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

They made that a whole lot fucking harder than it needed to be!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

"WE DID IT!! WE DID IT!!"


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Timmy Duncan GOAT


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Notorious said:


> Bayless has been beyond awful and stupid in this game.


Isn't he always :skip


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Boring ass Spurs win again.







zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Memphis can still make it 2-2 tbh


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Spurs tried to give it away but Memphis wouldn't take it. Looks like they may have figured out some things that might help come game 3. We'll see.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Tony Allen :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Tyler Durden said:


> Memphis can still make it 2-2 tbh


I agree, but that's because I'm usually a pessimist. I'd like to be a optimist and expect one win.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Terrible officiating vastly favoring the Grizzlies helped them get back in a game they didn't belong in.

I still think Spurs win in 5 unless the refs try to take over again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pacersmust win game 1 to have a dchance


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Terrible officiating vastly favoring the Grizzlies helped them get back in a game they didn't belong in.
> 
> I still think Spurs win in 5 unless the refs try to take over again.


Only the flagrant was a truly outrageous call. Memphis also got some bad calls going their way on that jump ball call when the ball bounced off of Parker last.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

HardKoR said:


> I agree, but that's because I'm usually a pessimist. I'd like to be a optimist and expect one win.


Yup. Remember last years WCF. Spurs up 2-0, and lost 4 strait!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tony Allen needs to be fined and tortured for that atrocious act. Missed the play live but saw the replay and im even more amazed the refs fucking reviewed it and still called it a flagrant 1.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Jalen Rose just said Tony Allen should win a Pulitzer prize for the flagrant foul LOL!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tyler Durden said:


> Jalen Rose just said Tony Allen should win a Pulitzer prize for the flagrant foul LOL!


:lmao yeah I saw that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/lebron-won-melo-pacers-hibbert-article-1.1350922

:bron4


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

He could easily dunk on Roy :lol in last years games he was driving and taking all the contact. I'm sure if he had some room he'd go up and slam one on Hibberts head.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hopefully Roy would smash him down in flagrant fashion.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a little late to the party because I had to DVR the game and watch it after work.

I was all set to comment about how the officiating had been pretty fair. I was :mark: over the Grizzles fighting their way back into it. But then that flagrant foul bullshit happened. How in the blue hell did they still say that was a flagrant even after the review? I don't even think that was favoritism. I think that is just the pussified league that the NBA has become. It was downright shameful. Before the flagrant, I was rooting for Memphis to get the comeback win. After the flagrant, I wanted the Spurs to close the game out. I'm all for great basketball but that game should have never made OT. The right team won this game.





In other news, Jason Kidd still has not made a shot.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

5 straight games online in 2K when people have picked the Spurs, wtf.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

go pistons.

oh wait, it's may. nevermind.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't think it was that big of a flop but the overselling was over done.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Phil Jackson laughed at Mitch saying they hired Pringles. :lmao

I find that hilarious because he clearly realized how retarded they were being, just like everyone else.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Ether said:


> 5 straight games online in 2K when people have picked the Spurs, wtf.


I usually pick them too. They're a really good 3pt shooting team with Duncan in the post. They have great balance in 2k. Not just a bunch of slash and chuck guys.

The Thunder are pretty good to play as too



Stall_19 said:


> Only the flagrant was a truly outrageous call. Memphis also got some bad calls going their way on that jump ball call when the ball bounced off of Parker last.


That wasn't a bad call. It was an unreviewable play where Conley (I think it was) was seen hitting the ball, but the ref's view of the ball touching Parker's hand after that was obstructed. The jump ball was the right call since it was originally called Spurs ball. The refs made up for what would've been a bad call by giving the Grizz a chance to get the ball back. At best, if you want to call that a bad call (when it was the right one), it's negated by the huge deluge of bad calls favoring the Grizzlies in the 2nd half.

Including but not limited to:

Calling 3 fouls on Tim Duncan in 30 seconds (literally) to artificially force him to sit down, which prompted the Grizzlies' run (and ZBo finally being able to score), which HUGELY changed the game.

Calling another foul on Duncan within about a minute of him coming back in the 4th, forcing him to sit down yet again and barely play in the 2nd half at all.

Calling 4 fouls on the Spurs in about 30 seconds to put them in the penalty very early in the 3rd quarter to remove Duncan from the game and handcuff their defense and lead to the Grizzlies only good scoring quarter of the game. (4 of the first 5 fouls called against the Spurs in this stretch were not fouls when you look at the replays).

Spurs getting ZERO free throw attempts in the entire 2nd half and overtime until the personal takes at the end of OT to extend the game, while the Grizzlies shot twice as many FTAs as the SPurs for the game. . .even though they are near tops in the NBA in fouling and FTAs against while the Spurs are near the bottom (as in fewest).

The awful flagrant call on a clear non flagrant foul to again assist the Grizzlies into tying the game up and send it to OT. . .when they probably would've lost by 16 if they didn't get so much ref help in the 2nd half.

And that's just in the 2nd half, and I'm not including the everyday bad call stuff like Manu getting a clean strip but getting called for a foul, or Splitter getting hacked VERY hard across the arms by Gasol and it not getting called, or Green getting a clean block and being called for a foul instead.


But hey, there was that one jump ball call that technically should've just been Grizzlies ball. :argh:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone that picks Spurs, Thunder, or Heat in that game is pretty much auto-garbage, mostly the Thunder/Heat. They're just stacked teams that are really easy to play as and involve little skill.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Red Viper said:


> Anyone that picks Spurs, Thunder, or Heat in that game is pretty much auto-garbage, mostly the Thunder/Heat. They're just stacked teams that are really easy to play as and involve little skill.


If your talking about 2k13 then I 100% agree. HOLD SPRINT WITH LEBRON + X. I WIN. I just did a 360 tomahawk through 4 defenders, have fun playing defense.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> If your talking about 2k13 then I 100% agree. HOLD SPRINT WITH LEBRON + X. I WIN. I just did a 360 tomahawk through 4 defenders, have fun playing defense.


Same for igoudala.



Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I can't wait to see Boobie Gibson and Nerlens. Gonna be sick.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I use the spurs all the time in 2k13 and I just keep pick and roll pick and roll with parker and Duncan

So fun haha. And then when GINOBLI comes out.. Lol he is so easy to get into the paint with. 

Green sucks. I can't use him right. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> I can't wait to see Boobie Gibson and Nerlens. Gonna be sick.


Boobie Gibson?

I would think you would say someone like Irving, Thompson or Waiters. Or hell even Luke Walton. At least he's in the rotation.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Boobie is beast bro. cavs don't use him right.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

More like he can't stay healthy.

Me and you have different meanings of the word beast I understand. Boobie is a nice spot-up shooting role player but that's about where it ends for him. His problem is that he can't stay healthy and he really doesn't provide anything other than three point shooting.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Play boobie 40 mins a game move waiters to the 3 and let kyrie run point. Guaranteed boobie scores 25 a game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Starz you do realize Boobie averaged 9.8 PPG per 36 minutes last season. You think if you give him four more minutes than that he'll give you 15+ more for 25 PPG?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:bron


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Emerald Flow said:


> :bron


Oh god this is too much :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Charles Barkley's reaction to the "exchange" between Frank Vogel and LeBron:



> I thought it was typical of the way the Miami Heat overreact. I think Frank Vogel is the most underrated in coach in the NBA, he's a fantastic coach. But I thought LeBron just overreacted like the Heat tend to do anytime you don't kiss their ass. They want you to kiss it all the time.


Gotta love Chuck, always speaking his mind and telling how he really feels :barkley


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

God, I hope the Pacers smash them. Come on PACERS!

BLUE COLLAR!
GOLD SWAGGER!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> Oh god this is too much :lmao


I did that for a few of my friends who are big Miami fans, trying to make it interesting on my end. 

If Lebron smashes my Pacers in half I'm sure they'll have the last laugh.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Charles Barkley's reaction to the "exchange" between Frank Vogel and LeBron:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was typical of the way the Miami Heat overreact. I think Frank Vogel is the most underrated in coach in the NBA, he's a fantastic coach. But I thought LeBron just overreacted like the Heat tend to do anytime you don't kiss their ass. They want you to kiss it all the time.
> ...


Preach it, Brother Charles! Chuck speaking the truth.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So thats 3 fouls on Lebron.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Great game so far, both teams playing hard and forcing tough shots. Except for the Lebron and1 as i type this lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> So thats 3 fouls on Lebron.


No they were not.  Stop looking for excuses 6 minutes into the game.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> No they were not.  Stop looking for excuses 6 minutes into the game.


Yeah, exactly what I'm doing. I said that when the Pacers had the lead. Laughing at the expected.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Yeah, exactly what I'm doing. I said that when the Pacers had the lead. Laughing at the expected.


No you're making excuses so you have something to call foul on if the Pacers lose the game. Lebron committed one foul and got called for it. Saying that he already committed 3 already is just wrong.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

50/50 calls have all gone Indys way so far.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> No you're making excuses so you have something to call foul on if the Pacers lose the game. Lebron committed one foul and got called for it. Saying that he already committed 3 already is just wrong.


Since you know my intentions, you can tell me what I was doing. I expect the Heat to win the series, obviously. So why would I want excuses? Use your head. Enough with the holier than thou, I'll tell you what you are doing shit.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Good rebuttal :lol


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Heat have no answer for Hibbert, Pacers need to keep pounding it down low. Psych T comes in to boos, lol gotta love him


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ouch that's gotta hurt.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL @ the boos. Don't worry Miami. He'll start losing the ball a few times and blow easy shots in no time. 

1) Turnover.
2) Awkwardly sprint down court.
3) Foul anyone.

That's the Hansbrough plan.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if Birdman and Hansbrough get into a fight before this series is over.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ouch.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Crazy white guy fight ? I`d :mark: 

Hibbert still beasting , no1 on Miami can handle him


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

PG better find his God damn jump shot, solid enough 1st quarter though.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> Crazy white guy fight ? I`d :mark:
> 
> Hibbert still beasting , no1 on Miami can handle him


I wouldn't say beasting. He's only 3 for 8 and 1 rebound. He can play better. Pacers just have to get the ball to him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Story of this postseason. Pacers and their turnovers. I can only imagine their +/- points margins if they could cut the turnovers in half.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> I wouldn't say beasting. He's only 3 for 8 and 1 rebound. He can play better. Pacers just have to get the ball to him.


Wow, i jus checked. I thought he did much more than that in the 1st. I still dont think anyone on Miami can guard him though.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pacers not the only team turning the ball over a lot this game. Sloppy ball handling this game.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> Wow, i jus checked. I thought he did much more than that in the 1st. I still dont think anyone on Miami can guard him though.


West is scoring at will down low though. If they both have big games, I like our chances.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Reggie needs to get his old #31 Jersey & go stand in corner for some spot up threes. (Y)


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Soo many turnovers....Don't think I've seen more back to back turnovers this early in awhile.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a flop.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking at the score you'd think both teams are shooting badly but IND is at 48% and Miami is a 50%. It's just neither of these teams can hold onto the damn ball. 11 turnovers each.

Edit: Every single Heat player that has played in this game so far has committed a turnover.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Poorly played first half of basketball by both teams.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Other than the turnovers on their part, I`d say that half was exactly the type of game the Pacers wanna play.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kevin Garnett must be glad he's not playing in this game. They're calling a lot of offensive fouls.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Plus theres no small europeans for him to yell at.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hows that a foul? Its the same thing the Heat do on every block and steal.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Hows that a foul? Its the same thing the Heat do on every block and steal.


The one on Hibbert? He hit Bosh in the face.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well damn. If DJ Augustin can knock Lebron down, anyone can....:|


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> The one on Hibbert? He hit Bosh in the face.


That makes up for a game's worth of hacks. 

By the way, I'm fucking shocked that Hansborough hasn't committed by 10 turnovers in the time he's seen. He's actually holding on to the ball. I guess thats a win in itself...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Hansbrough gets hit and its a foul on him!?!?!?!

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLL


THAT BALL DONT LIE!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Now that last foul was a bad call easily.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bullshit call that benefited the Heat.

:stern


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL. Hansborough is making it hard to hate him... Eh fuck him still.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Between the turnovers and and the constant fouling this isn't a pretty game to watch.

Somewhere Manu is cursing at the tv.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

LeBron get the fuck up you big pussy bitch!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone should really boxout Birdman....


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That feels like the first catch and shoot shot ever attempted by Wade in his career.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is a fucking joke.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

That block by Hibbert and then the ball bounces right to the Heat for a wide open three is a great illustration of how luck has to play a bit of a part in winning a championship.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> That block by Hibbert and then the ball bounces right to the Heat for a wide open three is a great illustration of how luck has to play a bit of a part in winning a championship.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

David West, you OG Mudbone looking fuck. Making it happen.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> David West, you *OG Mudbone* looking fuck. Making it happen.


Why the hell did I google that?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

O god George, he needs to forget this game as soon as its over.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool game tonight. This is going to be a good series in comparison to the Spurs/Grizz blowout fest. Especially if we get close and intense games like this.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Cool game tonight. This is going to be a good series in comparison to the Spurs/Grizz blowout fest. Especially if we get close and intense games like this.


Agreed. I know ppl consider games like these ugly, but I prefer hard fought grind it out games like these.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

PAUL FUCKING GEORGE


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> Agreed. I know ppl consider games like these ugly, but I prefer hard fought grind it out games like these.


Exactly.

Edit: Damn! Nice three


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

PAUL MOTHERFUCKING GEORGE 

TOP 2 OF ALL TIME RIGHT AFTER MJ


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my fucking god.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tough shot! Looking like overtime.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Not sure how he hit that shot. Incredible.


----------



## staycold (Dec 16, 2011)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Jesus titty-fucking Christ! What a shot!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I just got done cursing Paul George out then he does that, I take back what I said PG :

Indiana's taking me on a heart attack ride, I can't handle this. Ugh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Emerald Flow said:


> I just got done cursing Paul George out then he does that, I take back what I said PG :
> 
> Indiana's taking me on a heart attack ride, I can't handle this. Ugh


Haha. Even my dad who doesnt really care about basketball was screaming for that.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Bah gawd.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

IncapableNinja said:


> Bah gawd.


lmao at that form. Boy put in some work to get that in there. Great shot.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Great D!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why did Wade even go for the pump fake?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn, this guy is like the MJ and Pippen all in one of this shit.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Bosh War cry gets me everytime :lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

LMAO! That was Bosh's 2nd rebound?!!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:bosh


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Poor Indiana. George put the clamps on Lebron, they really couldn't get a break there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good fucking lord Stephenson.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad I'm not a Heat or Pacers fan. I don't know how I could stand this.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Woooooooow


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Nice foul.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm shaking. This is too much.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The ball's going to Allen.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol if the heat got a call like that everyone would be crying conspiracy.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I need a better angle but I don't think that was a foul but I really need a better look to make that call.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LeBron James with the game winner

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Heartbreaker


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lelbron


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Hot damn.


Man great game Heat/Pacers. Great start to the ECF. Thats what Im talking about.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is unbelievable! How do you give that up?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome game. These teams match up perfectly.

Did Hibbert foul out? Why wasn't he in?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Paul George just gave lebron a lane to the rim...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

And here is LeBron, acting all chill and shit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

fpalm fpalm fpalm 

Nice job by the coach taking Hibbert out. George also made a defensive error.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Defensive player of the year candidate: Not on the court for most important defensive possession of the year......


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel like I'm going to puke. What the fuck are you doing Vogel? Take Hibbert out, and put George Hill on James? There's 1 easy bucket. Then no one in the paint to contest a shot. Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Well that was the first time in a long time I actually found myself getting pissed off about one of my teams losing.

Great time to have a mental lapse. :clap


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat ending though.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Hibbert on the bench at the end was stupid. Of course LeBron is going to the rim with Hibbert not in there. It didn't help how George overplayed on D. But with Hibbert in, the shot might've been altered just enough.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol at Vogel. They got burned when he took him out last Miamis possesion then he does it again. What's better a Bosh 18 ft jumper or a Lebron clear path to the basket? You gotta leave your rim protector in no matter the consequence.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:bron :bron2 :bron4


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

LeBron traveled on that game winning play.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Frank is a great coach but Lord what a horrible move - I mean seriously the chances of us winning the series is pretty slim as it is, stealing the Game 1 would of been huge for the possibility. I really don't think Indiana has a chance now, FUCK I'm pissed. :lol Can't just lose, you gotta drag me along on this torture filled roller coaster just to give up a practice shot layup.

All hail the king. :bron4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

PACERS HAD THAT ! Fuck man


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Pacers choked it away. Horrible personel calls from Vogel in the closing minute. Of course because it's Lebron it was some magnificent clutch play, but my grandma could've shimmied to the basket there, oh brother. Way to give the known choke artist a free lane to the basket. Lebron should enjoy it while it lasts, even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while. The politicking with the refs and the arrogant sense of self entitlement is over the top, Lebron is the John Cena of basketball.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I feel like I'm going to puke. What the fuck are you doing Vogel? Take Hibbert out, and put George Hill on James? There's 1 easy bucket. Then no one in the paint to contest a shot. Give me a fucking break.


I imagine you're feeling like I was when the Raven's converted 4th&29 against my Chargers. Though that wasn't in the fucking conference finals.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> I imagine you're feeling like I was when the Raven's converted 4th&29 against my Chargers. Though that wasn't in the fucking conference finals.


Oh lord... Even so, that play allowed them to go all the way. Terrible.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WHatever happens in the rest of the series, Pacers gonna look back on this game


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Stall_19 said:


> I imagine you're feeling like I was when the Raven's converted 4th&29 against my Chargers. Though that wasn't in the fucking conference finals.


Ravens made everybody feel bad last year, look how Denver fans probably feel. :lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> but my grandma could've shimmied to the basket there, oh brother.


Jason Kidd would have missed that. :reggie


Emerald Flow said:


> Ravens made everybody feel bad last year, look how Denver fans probably feel. :lol


Oh God! I had forgotten about that. :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

pryme tyme said:


> Pacers choked it away. Horrible personel calls from Vogel in the closing minute. Of course because it's Lebron it was some magnificent clutch play, but my grandma could've shimmied to the basket there, oh brother. Way to give the known choke artist a free lane to the basket. Lebron should enjoy it while it lasts, even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while. The politicking with the refs and the arrogant sense of self entitlement is over the top, Lebron is the John Cena of basketball.


:lelbron

Hilarious trying to play down a game winner. I don't care if it's a layup. Those aren't all gimmes. Ask Serge Ibaka.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pacers have to get that next game


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Oh lord... Even so, that play allowed them to go all the way. Terrible.


Actually the Ravens locked up the division and were starting back ups in week 17 against the Bengals who were the next best record in the division. That game may have improved the ravens seeding but they were still playoff bound regardless. The kind of momentum Ray Lewis had going for that team it didn't really matter who they played. They beat the 2 best teams in the AFC on the road and beat the NFC's best team after that, it's not like they got a 1st round bye and played scrub teams because they won one extra game in the regular season. The AFC crown went through Denver and NE no matter what seed you were and the Ravens did just that.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Man, I have a feeling a play like that could be demoralizing for a inexperienced team like Indy. Hope they can recover from this.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Man, I have a feeling a play like that could be demoralizing for a inexperienced team like Indy. Hope they can recover from this.


An even more inexperience team in the Warriors were able to recover from their collapse. I think the Pacers will be fine. They don't seem like a team where something like this would destroy their confidence.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Memphis to win game 3


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Stall_19 said:


> An even more inexperience team in the Warriors were able to recover from their collapse. I think the Pacers will be fine. They don't seem like a team where something like this would destroy their confidence.


You have more confidence then I do as an actual Pacers fan. I saw the series as 4-2 Heat before, but winning this game could of swung the tide a little IMO. Man I feel like shit balls, can't wait for Friday!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> Actually the Ravens locked up the division and were starting back ups in week 17 against the Bengals who were the next best record in the division. That game may have improved the ravens seeding but they were still playoff bound regardless. The kind of momentum Ray Lewis had going for that team it didn't really matter who they played. They beat the 2 best teams in the AFC on the road and beat the NFC's best team after that, it's not like they got a 1st round bye and played scrub teams because they won one extra game in the regular season. The AFC crown went through Denver and NE no matter what seed you were and the Ravens did just that.


:lmao they weren't playoff bound. Had they lost that game to the Chargers they would have had to win the game against the Bengals and that game wasn't a lock for them to win.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Getting angry just thinking about it.










With that said a pretty freaking entertaining game which I wouldn't think after that first half of sloppy ball handling. I'm still surprised Lebron was never on David West as he was freaking killing the Heat. I imagine Lebron would do a better job than Shane.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Red Viper said:


> :lmao they weren't playoff bound. Had they lost that game to the Chargers they would have had to win the game against the Bengals and that game wasn't a lock for them to win.


Did the ball magically float 30 yds? Last time I checked Ray rice cut across the entire Chargers defense and Boldin made an outstanding block to open up the final couple yards. Took balls from Flacco to throw a checkdown on 4th and 29 as well. Team effort to make that play happen. The Ravens did what they had to do to win the SB so what's your point? lol. You got a time machine? What's done is done. Winners make their own breaks.

With that being said this series is definitely over now for Indy. That's a tough loss to swallow and I don't know if they will be over it at all by game 2. I see them winning 2 games this series to make it interesting but this is Miami's series to lose now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

pryme tyme said:


> Winners make their own breaks.


Kinda like how Lebron did, amirit?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Kinda like how Lebron did, amirit?


Heat 100% deserved to win the game. Vogel didn't put his players in good match ups/positions to win which I was mad about but lebron and company took what the Pacers gave them and won the game. Nothing more to it then that. Like I said winners do make their own breaks, Indy didn't deserve to win tonight. Was frustrating to see the pacers give a guy like lebron a wide open lane when he struggles heavily jump shooting in clutch situations. That's not Lebron's fault he didn't have to take a jumper though, it's on the Pacers and that's what I was mad about. Inexcusable to give a shaky clutch jump shooter a gimme lay up in a situation like that. You have to make him shoot the ball and beat you that way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Kinda like how Lebron did, amirit?


yea.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Time to change the title to something Lebron related


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Time to change the title to something Lebron related


But...but Jason Kidd still hasn't hit a shot......

Also








I can kinda understand his thought process in that he didn't want Hibbert on Bosh. But still....


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

But... LeBron James did. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Stall_19 said:


> But...but Jason Kidd still hasn't hit a shot......
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


I know... DJ Augustin could have clogged the lane.

Stupid vogel.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:skip :stepehnA gonna be all over this one


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Can he play center?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He should send god a message to tell D Rose it's time to come back


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I love Shaq. :lol


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Another Howard rumor to the Warriors. Dwight with the splash brothers would be ridiculous.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Its really funny reading comments on bleacher report. Lebron is actually getting criticized because it was a layup fpalm so let me guess it would have been clutch if it was a fadeaway from 20 feet with 2 guys on him.

Amazing game last night, just got home so will check out first take and see what happened.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Another Howard rumor to the Warriors. Dwight with the splash brothers would be ridiculous.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Only way we can do it is via S&T, so Dwight has to pick us first...which I just can't see happening, he's going to be a Laker.

EDIT-Also the Lakers will probably want one of Barnes or Klay in a deal, good luck with that one.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Fell asleep before the game, fuck. Missed LECLUTCH.

LOL at Bosh having two rebounds


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

All-NBA teams announced.

1st Team: CP3/Kobe/LeBron/Durant/Duncan
2nd Team: Parker/Westbrook/Melo/Griffin/Gasol
3rd Team: Harden/Wade/George/Lee/Dwight


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Duncan has to be one of the oldest players to make the first team, what a legend. I actually have no gripes with this list.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DUNCAN. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Only thing that confuses me is Kobe & Harden.

They both put up pretty much the same numbers, around the same shooting efficiency, neither had strong defensive seasons, both of their teams finished with the same record with Harden having a worse supporting cast but yet Kobe is on the 1st team while Harden is on the 3rd team.


And Tony Parker getting robbed of the 1st team again fpalm


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Kobe deserved it imo. And CP3 got it ahead of Parker because....I guess his reputation of being a great defender and Parker being below average?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Does anyone dislike, DUNCAN?

I believe this is a legitimate question and a question where yes may be impossible to be the answer.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Joey Crawford.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I RESPECT Duncan, but I hardly likely the guy due to that legit GENERATION DOMINATION rivalry between the Lakers/Spurs and Kobe/Duncan.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't dislike him but I was never a fan either although I did mark for him trolling Dwight this year.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not sure how I feel about Griffin on 2nd team


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Z-Bo > Blake this year. Imo.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

18/8 on 54%>15/11 on 46%.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

One was creating his own offense and the other had his created by CP3. Plus the rebounding difference was significant enough.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Griffin put up 23/12/4 on 51% without CP3

And the gap between their rebounding is the same as the gap between their passing ability


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I stand by statement despite losing this debate handily.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I mean, I don't blame you. I posted Z-Bo>Lee before I ninja-edited it for the third team, I couldn't believe he shot that poorly. Every box score I checked of a Grizzlies game it always seemed he was like 20/14 on 9-17 or something


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the gap between their defense is enormous. Also ZBO already outplayed Griffin in the playoffs, even more the ankle injury.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The playoffs don't count toward these awards though, and Griffin outplayed Randolph in h2hs in the regular season. I dislike Griffin but he earned his spot there


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Z-Bo was great the first two months but his numbers declined after the fact.

November - 16/12 on 51% shooting
December - 18/12 on 50% shooting
January - 13/10 on 44% shooting
February - 16/12 on 44% shooting
March - 15/10 on 46% shooting
April - 14/10 on 42% shooting


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ether said:


> The playoffs don't count toward these awards though, and Griffin outplayed Randolph in h2hs in the regular season. I dislike Griffin but he earned his spot there


does Griffin have any defensive awareness? No. ZBO is far superior on that end.


Honestly that's why I hate these all nba teams, if it's just going to focus on stats and offense than label it as such. Westbrook>Kobe/Harden in overall play and deserved the the first all nba team.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

That's not saying much though, both are average/below average defenders at best. Griffin is the far superior passer, the gap there is almost as large as the gap between their rebounding. Z-Bo also had the benefit of having a center who knew how to do something besides dunk and a good coach.

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...o-torn-labrum-left-shoulder-article-1.1352182



> Carmelo Anthony played 12 playoff games with a partially torn left shoulder, the Daily News has learned.
> 
> An MRI of Anthony's shoulder revealed a partially torn labrum, according to a Knicks source and there is a possibility that Anthony may need surgery. The Knicks are hopeful that the injury will heal on its own and the club has told Anthony to rest for the next three to four weeks at which point he will be re-evaluated.


DAT HEART


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Melo :carmelo


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't have too big a problem with the all-nba teams. Lee and Howard should have made second team over Griffin & Gasol. But that's pretty much the only problem I have.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Fun fact. The Heat are 48-4 since they signed Birdman. #FunFacts #BIRDMANBIRDMAN


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

How have I never seen this? :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Phil Jackson says he would take Bill Russell over Michael Jordan.

:russell :goat :youmad


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

he also refused to say that he would take Jordan over Kobe. Is there a reason Phil feels the need to defend Kobe where there is no reason to protect him.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the only thing that matters right now is the LEN hype for the NBA draft. get injured before workouts and watch your stock go up. zeller is probably crying somewhere.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Zeller and Shabazz both gonna drop out of the lottery :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Zeller and Shabazz both gonna drop out of the lottery :lmao


Shabazz had mad hype coming out of high-school. Epic Name.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

> Last summer, Bryant made headlines when he suggested that his 2012 USA Basketball team could defeat Jordan’s 1992 Dream Team.
> 
> “It’d be a tough one, but I think we’d pull it out,” he said.
> 
> ...


GOATBE like a BAWSE.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MAMBA BOSSING :kobe :kobe2 :kobe3 :kobe4 :kobe5 :kobe6 :kobe7 :kobe8


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the funny thing is that zeller had a good combine.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I would love it if Shabazz fell to 20.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Not too keen on college players. Probably gonna pick up on college ball next season. But I've seen a couple mock drafts project Zeller to go to the Sixers. If he ends up dropping out of the lottery then who would you guys predict the Sixers to grab with the 11th pick? Just asking as I'm a Sixers fan and I'm chopping at the bit for a potential top big man that we've been missing since...Malone?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

lol @ analysts calling Lebron's open lay up "clutch". There's nothing clutch about a blown defensive assignment. Every time this guy has to take an actual clutch shot where the defense doesn't shit the bed, he buckles under pressure and chokes. That's never going to change. The whole illusion of Lebron actually doing something clutch for once is hilarious when he just dashed down an open lane off a blown defensive assignment and put in gimme that 95% of the players in the NBA would finish. Not saying it wasn't the right play, not saying the Heat didn't deserve to win that game because they did.. I'm just still laughing at the fact that the biggest choke in the NBA was made to look like a hero because of awful situational defense from the Pacers.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

If LeBron took a jumper and missed or passed it to someone who was wide open you'd fault him for not being clutch
He hits a game winner and you fault him for making a layup. Patrick Ewing missed a point blank layup in a game seven before.
Biggest choke in the NBA huh?






>>>>>whatever your response is. I thought this LeBron hate wasn't cool anymore after the finals


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Any questions about LeBron's mental toughness should've been answered in game 6 of the 2012 ECF against Boston.

The biggest game of his career thus far IMO and he drops 45 points to lead his team to a blowout victory.

Sure LeBron isn't Dirk or Ray Allen level clutchness but he's far from the biggest choker in the league.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah. That Game 6 vs Celtics kinda shut up the whole world.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Ewing was a scrub though, who was overhyped by the NY media.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

^:lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

pryme tyme said:


> lol @ analysts calling Lebron's open lay up "clutch". There's nothing clutch about a blown defensive assignment. Every time this guy has to take an actual clutch shot where the defense doesn't shit the bed, he buckles under pressure and chokes. That's never going to change. The whole illusion of Lebron actually doing something clutch for once is hilarious when he just dashed down an open lane off a blown defensive assignment and put in gimme that 95% of the players in the NBA would finish. Not saying it wasn't the right play, not saying the Heat didn't deserve to win that game because they did.. I'm just still laughing at the fact that the biggest choke in the NBA was made to look like a hero because of awful situational defense from the Pacers.


Can't make a jumper to win you say?














Don't even know why I bothered, really.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hawksea said:


> Ewing was a scrub though, who was overhyped by the NY media.


Not sure if srs...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Lebron got so much hate because he was such a decorated and celebrated player without a ring. I think people got sick of him because he kept getting the Jordan and Kobe comparisons except he didn't have a ring so people shit on him for it. Funny thing is, he got his first ring before Jordan did and people still give him shit.

Lebron's stepped his shit up. He's become a better shooter, proven he's mentally tough enough to get the job done, and he did. He's the best player in the league. Haters need to leave him alone.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

It's funny how Lebron could single-handily take over an entire game (IE: Game 5 in Boston last year) but because he didn't hit a buzzer beater his performance is not considered clutch. I'm pretty sure dominating an entire (playoff) game is pretty clutch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

That game 6 against Boston was quite easily the biggest game of LeBron's career IMO.

If the Heat lost that game, LeBron's legacy would've been completely shattered to the point of almost no return.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Last night is right up there though. It was an insane game to begin with and Lebron's buzzer beat will forever be one of his career highlights. We'll be seeing that play for a long time.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Makaveli said:


> Funny thing is, he got his first ring before Jordan did and people still give him shit.


People need to stop with this false statement. Jordan got his first ring in his 7th season. It took LeBron 9. Younger does not equate to sooner. And at least Jordan brought the team to him in Chicago instead of bailing out like a chickenshit to go to another star's team.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

If LeBron stayed in Cleveland and didn't win a ring:

"Wow, LeBron had a chance to join Wade and Bosh and win a ring and go like 72-10. What a fucking idiot, now he's stuck in Cleveland where he'll never have a chance to win a ring."

Nobody would say "Well, LeBron never won a ring, but he didn't join Wade and Bosh in Miami so he gets my respect".


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lebron also had nobody near the skill level of Pippen or even Rodman during his time in Cleveland. When Mo Williams or Illgauskas is your 2nd best player that should tell you how good the talent is around him.

Yeah yeah they built the team around LeBrons strengths but in the playoffs that doesn't matter as much. You don't have a #2 and even a decent #3 guy it's going to be exponentially tougher to go deep into the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I wonder how long Jordan would've stayed in Chicago if they never had guys like Pippen, Rodman & Grant and his #2 and 3 options every year were guys like Luc Longley and Ron Harper.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

probably longer than 7 years.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

And guys like Mike Brown as his coach instead of PJ


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Do not be questioning MJ's loyalty to defend LeBron. That is 100% ban worthy :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that's 100% stupid. Notorious is acting 100% sure that Jordan would have left when he doesn't actually know that. Kobe would have, it's fair to say that, but Jordan could have stayed as he was clearly loyal.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm not questioning anything about the GOAT, I'm just saying. Kobe was as good as gone after 3 years with his second best player being Lamar Odom, who was better than anyone LeBron had during that time. Anybody smart would have left that shithole organization, I'll be happy for Kyrie when he does soon.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Red Viper said:


> that's 100% stupid. Notorious is acting 100% sure that Jordan would have left when he doesn't actually know that. Kobe would have, it's fair to say that, but Jordan could have stayed as he was clearly loyal.


Well during this post season we have learned that Notorious is a very bad young man.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I never said MJ would've 100% left Chicago.

But it's easy to say "Oh look how MJ stayed with his original team while LeBron left" when MJ's original team had a competent front office that was able to draft and acquire players like Pippen, Rodman, Horace Grant, Toni Kukoc, etc.

Who's the best player that LeBron played with during his Cleveland years? Zydrunas Ilgauskas? Mo Williams?

LeBron spent most of his Cleveland years being coached by Mike Brown while MJ was being coached by Phil Jackson.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> Lebron also had nobody near the skill level of Pippen or even Rodman during his time in Cleveland. When Mo Williams or Illgauskas is your 2nd best player that should tell you how good the talent is around him.
> 
> Yeah yeah they built the team around LeBrons strengths but in the playoffs that doesn't matter as much. You don't have a #2 and even a decent #3 guy it's going to be exponentially tougher to go deep into the playoffs.





Ether said:


> If LeBron stayed in Cleveland and didn't win a ring:
> 
> "Wow, LeBron had a chance to join Wade and Bosh and win a ring and go like 72-10. What a fucking idiot, now he's stuck in Cleveland where he'll never have a chance to win a ring."
> 
> Nobody would say "Well, LeBron never won a ring, but he didn't join Wade and Bosh in Miami so he gets my respect".





Notorious said:


> I wonder how long Jordan would've stayed in Chicago if they never had guys like Pippen, Rodman & Grant and his #2 and 3 options every year were guys like Luc Longley and Ron Harper.


Like I said, Jordan brought the team to him. He didn't bail out like a chickenshit to go to another star's team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well nobody wants to go to that shithole in Cleveland. And Mike Brown was the coach for a majority of Lebron's time there. Not exactly Phil Jackson.

EDIT: Reading up I see I'm not the only one to make the Phil Jackson point. Damnit :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MJ brought the team to him? Scottie Pippen was drafted. Horace Grant was drafted. Toni Kukoc was drafted. B.J. Armstrong was drafted.

Let's not forget that the Rodman acquisition was considering a very high risk, high reward move at the time.

Fuck outta here with your "Jordan brought the team to him" bullshit.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The thing that get's me about Jordan stans (not saying you, Tater) give Pippens career credit to Jordan. His development as a player, confidence, defense, etc, are all due to Jordan pushing him. Yes, Jordan had a part in his development, but still. Pippen had an MVP-level season in his lone year without Jordan, and was very productive in Portland despite being in his mid-late 30s and beat up. It's an insult to Scottie. Then again, Scottie doesn't do himself any favors when he shits on Jordan whenever he can ("LeBron would kick Jordans ass in a one on one")

Also, are we forgetting that Jordan retired as soon as he knew Pippen/PJ were gone? If he knew they were staying, I'm almost 99.9% sure he'd play more seasons. He obviously still had plenty of years left in him, and he probably could have won another ring. And yeah, I know he was feuding with management and he wanted to go out on top, I'm not saying that was the sole reason he retired.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Notorious said:


> MJ brought the team to him? Scottie Pippen was drafted. Horace Grant was drafted. Toni Kukoc was drafted. B.J. Armstrong was drafted.
> 
> Let's not forget that the Rodman acquisition was considering a very high risk, high reward move at the time.
> 
> Fuck outta here with your "Jordan brought the team to him" bullshit.


Pippen was drafted by the Sonics. The Bulls then traded for him. 

You're right that I'm wrong in how I said it. I shouldn't say MJ brought the team to him. What I should say is that MJ remained loyal to his team while they built a decent team around him. He did not throw in the towel and give up on the Bulls because of early career struggles; like LeBron did with the Cavs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ether said:


> I'm not questioning anything about the GOAT, I'm just saying. Kobe was as good as gone after 3 years with his second best player being Lamar Odom, who was better than anyone LeBron had during that time. Anybody smart would have left that shithole organization, I'll be happy for Kyrie when he does soon.


I'd take Vaj over Odom.

Lakers also missed the playoffs and lost consistently in the first round. The starting group was Smush, Kobe, Walton, Odom, Kwame. Lebron and Kobe's supporting cast aren't even remotely comparable.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Tater said:


> Pippen was drafted by the Sonics. The Bulls then traded for him.
> 
> You're right that I'm wrong in how I said it. I shouldn't say MJ brought the team to him. What I should say is that MJ remained loyal to his team while they built a decent team around him. He did not throw in the towel and give up on the Bulls because of early career struggles; like LeBron did with the Cavs.


I think you're over-estimating the Cavs front office



Red Viper said:


> I'd take Vaj over Odom.
> 
> Lakers also missed the playoffs and lost consistently in the first round. The starting group was Smush, Kobe, Walton, Odom, Kwame. Lebron and Kobe's supporting cast aren't even remotely comparable.


As a #2 option? Odom was putting up like 15/9/5 while Varajao was 9/7/1 or something.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tater said:


> Pippen was drafted by the Sonics. The Bulls then traded for him.
> 
> You're right that I'm wrong in how I said it. I shouldn't say MJ brought the team to him. What I should say is that MJ remained loyal to his team while they built a decent team around him. He did not throw in the towel and give up on the Bulls because of early career struggles; like LeBron did with the Cavs.


Decent? Pippen and Rodman are HOFers. Thats more than a decent supporting cast.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tater said:


> Pippen was drafted by the Sonics. The Bulls then traded for him.
> 
> You're right that I'm wrong in how I said it. I shouldn't say MJ brought the team to him. What I should say is that MJ remained loyal to his team while they built a decent team around him. He did not throw in the towel and give up on the Bulls because of early career struggles; like LeBron did with the Cavs.


It was a draft-day trade, the Bulls pretty much drafted him.

LeBron remained loyal to the Cavs. He was there for 7 years while they time after time put together a supporting cast of role players that only played well in the regular season and weren't good enough to win a title with.

Let's compare this.

MJ's coach was Phil Jackson
LeBron's coach was Mike Brown

MJ played with players like Scottie Pippen, Horace Grant, Dennis Rodman, B.J. Armstrong and Toni Kukoc.

The best player LeBron played with during his time in Cleveland was Zydrunas Ilgauskas. Zydrunas Ilgauskas. Or you can make an argument for Mo Williams. Either way, that's pathetic.

Why should LeBron stay loyal to that? Why? Just because they're the team that drafted him he should just take whatever their incompetent front office gives him and waste years of his prime playing there? Be like Kevin Garnett and waste years of his prime playing for a shitty organization and playing with a bunch of role players that you aren't capable of winning a title with because he's too loyal to demand a trade or sign elsewhere?

Jordan is the GOAT and LeBron has no argument against him. But comparing his supporting cast to LeBron's in Cleveland is a fucking joke.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I stopped questioning LeBron after Game 5 vs Detroit. Still think that's his best performance ever. It was just different to me


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Lebron's one of the greatest of all time but he's not on the same level as MJ or Kobe in their prime, he's not even on the same level as Wilt or Kareem yet in terms of legacy. If my team had to make a game winning shot I could probably name about 50 players I'd rather have taking that shot then Lebron (If I needed a player to be on my team for an 82 game regular season Lebron would be the top name on my list).

The C's weren't even that good last year, the fact that Rondo put the team on his back for as long as he did was nothing short of amazing. Still that's a series that the Heat SHOULD win. Am I really supposed to believe that was some legacy defining performance because they beat a team that they should beat and he put on a performance that a Legendary player should put on every once and a while in the playoffs? Last year he was coming off of a really shaky 2010 playoff performance where he fell apart in the 4th quarter and squandered away a title the Heat were more then capable of winning.. So I'd hope he'd be able to redeem himself in the playoffs the next year considering he's being called an all time great. It wasn't some legendary over coming of adversity though, they were clearly the most stacked team in the NBA and could over power any team just on star power and the ability to draw touch fouls.

The NBA is the most manipulated game in American Professional sports outside of Boxing. Star players get preferential treatment in all American professional sports but none to the degree of the NBA. The amount of politicking with the refs from guys like Lebron/Kobe/Wade is absurd and just a harsh glance at a ref after a contested missed shot attempt in today's NBA can drastically sway the course of a game for these Mega Star Players. The Lakers shouldn't have even made the playoffs this year. It's not some grand conspiracy theory, it's just the reality of the NBA in this day and age. Last year the media acknowledged that Lebron hadn't been called for a foul in 4 straight games at one point, the next game the refs call a quick phantom foul on Lebron the first 30 seconds to shut the media up. Human nature in officiating at it's finest in the NBA. Just a couple years ago an NBA was caught gambling on games, you honestly think the other professional referees didn't realize one guy was shaving points and making bogus calls? Yet the NBA tells us it was just 1 lone referee acting on his own, how stupid do they think people are?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> I stopped questioning LeBron after Game 5 vs Detroit. Still think that's his best performance ever. It was just different to me


gave 5. are you serious? He was rather awful for a long time in the clutch and you can't even say it stopped in 2007.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bron was questionable in the last few games of the '10 Boston series and the '11 finals. I don't know how anybody can say he wasn't especially the finals where he pulled a houdini.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

> Am I really supposed to believe that was some legacy defining performance because they beat a team that they should beat and he put on a performance that a Legendary player should put on every once and a while in the playoffs?


19-26, 45/15/5 in an elimination game on the road, with the second highest scorer being 17 points. Find some better performances under those circumstances. In fact, Wade was the only other player in double digits that game. I can't believe of all LeBron performances you're trying to discredit, it's that one. What a fucking hater. I'm going to start discrediting Russell because he had a stacked team and he should have won all those rings or Shaq because he was matched up vs inferior centers and he should have dominated them in the finals, or MJ because he should have beat all of those teams he got matched up with in the finals.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Cleveland's biggest offseason move was trading for a broken down Shaq. Seven years is more than enough when dealing with that level of incompetence. 

Not to mention that everyone was anxiously awaiting for Lebron's contract to end in 2010 (hell I remember those Knicks fans made that campaign counting down his free agency in an effort to bring Lebron to NY back in 2007).. They had more than enough time to get a coach or a legitimate second option that would persuade him to stay, instead they bojangled around and then acted upset when he left.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Didn't Bosh say he would have gone to Cleveland if Lebron asked him? :bron4


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Bron was questionable in the last few games of the '10 Boston series and the '11 finals. I don't know how anybody can say he wasn't especially the finals where he pulled a houdini.


Bad games for a player of his caliber? Yes, but stat wise, still looked good imo. That being said, I wasnt going around saying "I don't know about this guy"...I just thought he wasn't there yet. Can kinda argue Dwight(and maybe a few others) is circulating around that same area right now


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ether said:


> 19-26, 45/15/5 in an elimination game on the road, with the second highest scorer being 17 points. Find some better performances under those circumstances. In fact, Wade was the only other player in double digits that game. I can't believe of all LeBron performances you're trying to discredit, it's that one. What a fucking hater. I'm going to start discrediting Russell because he had a stacked team and he should have won all those rings or* Shaq because he was matched up vs inferior centers and he should have dominated them in the finals, or MJ because he should have beat all of those teams he got matched up with in the finals. *


they did. :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Why would LeBron sabotage his own chances at a ring? LeBron/Wade/Bosh>LeBron/Bosh/Mo Williams


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Red Viper said:


> they did. :lmao


I was saying that since Shaq got matched up with people like Rik Smits and Todd MacCulloch in the finals that he should be discredited, that's the same logic as saying LeBrons game 6 should be discredited because he was on the better team


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> they did. :lmao


That's his point.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

oh at that.



Ether said:


> Why would LeBron sabotage his own chances at a ring? LeBron/Wade/Bosh>LeBron/Bosh/Mo Williams


wat. You said they could't have got him a good second piece when they could have had if all he did was ask.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Red Viper said:


> oh at that.
> 
> 
> 
> wat. You said they could't have got him a good second piece when they could have had if all he did was ask.


If any superstar had the chance to team up with two superstars instead of one, they'd take the two. And I couldn't find anything about Bosh joining Bron in Cleveland. I read that he could potentially sign if they resigned LeBron, but that's it


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Bad games for a player of his caliber? Yes, but stat wise, still looked good imo. That being said, I wasnt going around saying "I don't know about this guy"...I just thought he wasn't there yet. Can kinda argue Dwight(and maybe a few others) is circulating around that same area right now


I don't think he looked good stat wise at all. 

G4 vs BOS. 22/9/8 on 36% shooting with 7 TOV.
G5 vs BOS. 15/6/7 on 21% shooting 
G6 vs BOS. 27/19/10 on 38% shooting with 9 TOV. I remember this game clearly. His rebounding numbers look good but he had some of the most unimpressive rebounding I've seen with the way he was rushing to the basket to grab uncontested defensive boards. It's almost as if he was looking to pad his numbers. 

Averaged 18/7/7 with 4 TOV in the 11 finals, was the 5th highest scorer in the entire series, that's with terrible 4th quarter production and also the biggest reason Miami lost that series. 

This type of production was well below his normal standards. The finals was especially a series where I think he mentally checked out and played really passive for some reason. I remember he beasted against through Boston and Chicago in the previous rounds.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hell, even a guy like Tim Duncan was willing to join other superstars. In 2000 before David Robinson made a phone call to change his mind Duncan was gonna sign with the Magic to team up with Grant Hill and T-Mac, plus I think Chauncey Billups & Ben Wallace were already in Orlando (They hadn't become stars yet).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I don't think he looked good stat wise at all.
> 
> G4 vs BOS. 22/9/8 on 36% shooting with 7 TOV.
> G5 vs BOS. 15/6/7 on 21% shooting
> ...


Would you want a top 5 player having those kind of stats? Absolutely not, and I completely understand why you're making the argument you are. But back to what I was saying about bad games for a player of his caliber, there's #1 guys on some teams that you'd probably be content with having those numbers against those specific squads. Wasnt like Boston's D was laughable. Or even Dallas' that year.

Maybe im just a sucker for stat stuffers


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

These Jordan/Lebron debates always devolve into a bunch of nonsense. The bottom line: I respect how Jordan did it by sticking with one franchise and having a team built around him and I don't respect how LeBron did it by bailing out on his franchise and manufacturing a team to win rings. I don't care about all the arguments about the pros and cons of how and why LeBron did what he did. I don't respect him and I never will.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't get how you can't respect a once in a generation player and a probably top 5 all time player by the end of his career. I respect every NBA player for what they do. Even Tyson Chandler. Same with Kobe haters, as soon as he retires people will be crying. Look how emotional some people got on twitter when T-Mac came back for fuck sake.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Would you want a top 5 player having those kind of stats? Absolutely not, and I completely understand why you're making the argument you are. But back to what I was saying about bad games for a player of his caliber, there's #1 guys on some teams that you'd probably be content with having those numbers against those specific squads. Wasnt like Boston's D was laughable. Or even Dallas' that year.
> 
> Maybe im just a sucker for stat stuffers


I see what you're saying that most guys in the league would be praised for those numbers but look at the standard that he's held to and all the praise he receives when he plays well. In that sense, he clearly underperformed. He's a superstar, was considered the best in the league in those years and was often compared to MJ and whoever else so for him to play at merely an All-Star level, that should be considered a blemish on his resume imo.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Why the heck is anyone arguing Jordan/LeBron anyways? Can we just wait til LeBron is near the tail end of his career? *cough* in 2-3 years *cough*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tater said:


> These Jordan/Lebron debates always devolve into a bunch of nonsense. The bottom line: I respect how Jordan did it by sticking with one franchise and having a team built around him and I don't respect how LeBron did it by bailing out on his franchise and manufacturing a team to win rings. I don't care about all the arguments about the pros and cons of how and why LeBron did what he did. I don't respect him and I never will.


You respect for Jordan for sticking with the talent that his original team's front office surrounded him with like Scottie Pippen, Horace Grant, Dennis Rodman, B.J. Armstrong and Toni Kukoc.

But you don't respect LeBron for not sticking with the talent that his original team's front office surrounded him with like Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Mo Williams, washed up Shaq, Daniel Gibson and Anderson Varejao and instead opting to sign with a team with a better front office and a better supporting cast.

Ok. Great logic.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Jordan shot 40% vs the Knicks in 93 ECF. He was getting murdered. He only shot over 46% once in the series. 3-18 in game 3, can you imagine if someone like Bron/Durant/Melo did that today? And the Bulls still won by 20 that game. Everyone has horrible series, even the GOAT.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Didn't Pippen say he was the GOAT after the 11 ECF? I mean that's naturally going to get people talking considering Pip was MJ's teammate....


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Ether said:


> Jordan shot 40% vs the Knicks in 93 ECF. He was getting murdered. He only shot over 46% once in the series. 3-18 in game 3, can you imagine if someone like Bron/Durant/Melo did that today? And the Bulls still won by 20 that game. Everyone has horrible series, even the GOAT.


He still had 32/6/7 in that series and got to the line a lot so his efficiency wasn't that bad. That's the thing about MJ, he was able to impact the game in different ways even when his J isn't falling and he's doing this against one of the GOAT defenses with a sprained wrist. Even in that game 3, he got to the line 17 times, had 8 boards and 11 assists. And that's another thing, MJ would attack the defense and find other ways to beat them even if they were holding him down, Bron played passive and went MIA in the '11 series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I see what you're saying that most guys in the league would be praised for those numbers but look at the standard that he's held to and all the praise he receives when he plays well. In that sense, he clearly underperformed. He's a superstar, was considered the best in the league in those years and was often compared to MJ and whoever else so for him to play at merely an All-Star level, that should be considered a blemish on his resume imo.


His 2 finals losses is why I think he shouldn't be compared to MJ, eventhough I kinda gave him a break for his 1st trip. That all being said, I never thought vs Celtics in 2010 or Mavs in '11, were extreme enough to (for lack of a better term)"dismiss" him.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Tater said:


> These Jordan/Lebron debates always devolve into a bunch of nonsense. The bottom line: I respect how Jordan did it by sticking with one franchise and having a team built around him and I don't respect how LeBron did it by bailing out on his franchise and manufacturing a team to win rings. I don't care about all the arguments about the pros and cons of how and why LeBron did what he did. *I don't respect him and I never will.*


That's really what it comes down to for a lot of people. If I had to sum Lebron up with one picture this is it. This is a guy who is born and raised in Ohio, drafted #1 by his home town team, this picture was taken at a Cleveland Indians Game, while he was on the Cleveland Caveliers, IN CLEVELAND. Where I'm from that's something you just don't do. period. He has no affiliation to NY. Lebron is the ultimate front runner. That's why he pretty much colluded to make the Yankees of the NBA. But since there's a salary cap in the NBA unlike the MLB, the Heat needed multiple pay cuts to even get that roster on the books. Lebron could give a shit if he makes 10+ mil less then he actually should from the Heat, he has a 100 Million Dollar Nike contract and more.











http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/playoffs2007/news/story?id=3050742


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I know, I wasn't saying that that series was worse or as bad as Brons '11 finals, but it's horrible for MJ standards. And in the 96 finals, GP held him to:

6/19
11/22
5/19

Most people say that MJ would have adjusted if GP was on him at the start of the series (and I can agree), but still, it makes you think. He also shot poorly that series(.415%). Pippen was pretty shit too, though. Man, those Sonic teams were great..what a shame Kemp was a bitter idiot.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

pryme tyme said:


> That's really what it comes down to for a lot of people. If I had to sum Lebron up with one picture this is it. This is a guy who is born and raised in Ohio, drafted #1 by his home town team, this picture was taken at a Cleveland Indians Game, while he was on the Cleveland Caveliers, IN CLEVELAND. Where I'm from that's something you just don't do. period. He has no affiliation to NY. Lebron is the ultimate front runner. That's why he pretty much colluded to make the Yankees of the NBA. But since there's a salary cap in the NBA unlike the MLB, the Heat needed multiple pay cuts to even get that roster on the books. Lebron could give a shit if he makes 10+ mil less then he actually should from the Heat, he has a 100 Million Dollar Nike contract and more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never had ties to Cleveland though..He still does alot in Akron. Just donated a mil or so to his old high school recently. How you feel about Tom Brady wearing a Yankees cap in Boston?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tater said:


> These Jordan/Lebron debates always devolve into a bunch of nonsense. The bottom line: I respect how Jordan did it by sticking with one franchise and having a team built around him and I don't respect how LeBron did it by bailing out on his franchise and manufacturing a team to win rings. I don't care about all the arguments about the pros and cons of how and why LeBron did what he did. I don't respect him and I never will.


Cavs were a much worse team though, when Jordan retired they still won 55 games the next season, when Lebron left Cavswent from 61 to like 23? Something around that


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cavs also got rid of quite a few players as well as fired their coach.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea that;s true


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh give me a fucking break about this losing respect for leaving Cleveland. They're lucky he stayed with that franchise as long as he did. His second best player for all those years was Mo Freaking Williams. Good fucking lord, it's not like he coasted in Miami, he's easily been the best player in Miami. And all this loyalty bullshit talk in a freaking league were players are traded all the fucking time without their consent. Yeah he looked out for himself, it's what he should do. If Cleveland's front office wasn't so incompetent then he would probably still be there. But why the fuck would he waste his career for those incompetent people? 

I respect Lebron for being the best player in the league. I respect him for been the unselfish superstar who plays for the team and not just for his numbers. I respect him for playing to his strengths and minimizing his weaknesses. I respect him for giving his all when he's on the court, not only on offense but on defense. I don't give a damn about people not respecting him for wasting his career in Cleveland or what fucking teams he roots for.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Oh give me a fucking break about this losing respect for leaving Cleveland. They're lucky he stayed with that franchise as long as he did. His second best player for all those years was Mo Freaking Williams. Good fucking lord, it's not like he coasted in Miami, he's easily been the best player in Miami. And all this loyalty bullshit talk in a freaking league were players are traded all the fucking time without their consent. Yeah he looked out for himself, it's what he should do. If Cleveland's front office wasn't so incompetent then he would probably still be there. But why the fuck would he waste his career for those incompetent people?
> 
> I respect Lebron for being the best player in the league. I respect him for been the unselfish superstar who plays for the team and not just for his numbers. I respect him for playing to his strengths and minimizing his weaknesses. I respect him for giving his all when he's on the court, not only on offense but on defense. I don't give a damn about people not respecting him for wasting his career in Cleveland or what fucking teams he roots for.


Well said. Especially the second paragraph. He didn't go to Miami to reduce the workload. He just had the best season of his career and he may very well top it off with a repeat title. Lebron hustles on both ends of the court.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lebron 100% cares about his stats and you can't tell me different. He wore a fucking shirt that said "check out my stats". Fuck out of here with that, seriously. The guy has admitted to looking at the box score after every game.


And giving it his all when he's on the court? Game 5 and 6 against Boston in 2010 and that whole series in general.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stall_19 said:


> Oh give me a fucking break about this losing respect for leaving Cleveland. They're lucky he stayed with that franchise as long as he did. His second best player for all those years was Mo Freaking Williams. Good fucking lord, it's not like he coasted in Miami, he's easily been the best player in Miami. And all this loyalty bullshit talk in a freaking league were players are traded all the fucking time without their consent. Yeah he looked out for himself, it's what he should do. If Cleveland's front office wasn't so incompetent then he would probably still be there. But why the fuck would he waste his career for those incompetent people?
> 
> I respect Lebron for being the best player in the league. I respect him for been the unselfish superstar who plays for the team and not just for his numbers. I respect him for playing to his strengths and minimizing his weaknesses. I respect him for giving his all when he's on the court, not only on offense but on defense. I don't give a damn about people not respecting him for wasting his career in Cleveland or what fucking teams he roots for.


Most annoying thing was the fucking fans of Cleveland.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> Lebron 100% cares about his stats and you can't tell me different. He wore a fucking shirt that said "check out my stats". Fuck out of here with that, seriously. The guy has admitted to looking at the box score after every game.
> 
> 
> And giving it his all when he's on the court? Game 5 and 6 against Boston in 2010 and that whole series in general.


That's after the game, during the game it's just letting the game come to him. Hell his 30+ 60% streak came to an end when he took a near half court shot at the end of an already wrapped up game. He's only won the scoring title once. He rarely forces shots and generally makes the right plays. I don't think he's the kind of player who thinks about that during the game. Those numbers just come naturally.

I'm not going to argue with the Boston series that year. I think he was really tired from carrying that team all those years. Boston was making him work for everything and he had to do everything that series. I don't completely buy that he quit on the team but that's just me so I'm not going to press that point. 

It's not like we haven't seen him struggle like that. To this day I have no idea what happened in the 2011 finals. He was great against Boston & Chicago but he really collapsed against Dallas.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

You can easily argue that whole shooting streak began because he was only taking high percentage shots since he does have conservative shot selection. Both him and Wade have admitted they like to protect/care about their FG% or something along these lines. 

Ether, that mid 90s Seattle team is fun as fuck to watch. I try to youtube their games in the off season. They're one of the few teams who made defense fun to watch and they get so many fastbreak points off their defense. GP to Kemp = the real lob city


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> *You can easily argue that whole shooting streak began because he was only taking high percentage shots* since he does have conservative shot selection. Both him and Wade have admitted they like to protect/care about their FG% or something along these lines.


Is that a bad thing? You say they do it because they want to protect their FG% I say they're maximizing their talent and being as efficient as they can. Can't really fault the results with the best record in the league and a 27 game win streak.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Didn't Pippen say he was the GOAT after the 11 ECF? I mean that's naturally going to get people talking considering Pip was MJ's teammate....


he said something like He could be the GOAT when it's all said and done iirc. but then according to Alonzo he said that Lebron would kick Jordon's ass.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know why people compare Lebron to Jordan. He was always more of a Magic Johnson type player.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> Is that a bad thing? You say they do it because they want to protect their FG% I say they're maximizing their talent and being as efficient as they can. Can't really fault the results with the best record in the league and a 27 game win streak.


Not necessarily a bad thing but it means they don't want to take the tougher shots (late in the clock for example) and prefer to pass it to the lesser players. You'd never see this with a guy like Kobe. 

It's similar to a guy like KD who says he checks his FG% during the game and if he isn't shooting well, he wouldn't take a halfcourt buzzerbeater. That's the kind of mentality they have.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Stall_19 said:


> I don't know why people compare Lebron to Jordan. He was always more of a Magic Johnson type player.


Cause Jordon's the Greatest ever, but I've always thought Kobe was closer to Jordon than Lebron.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Playing style and approach to the game, Kobe is definitely closer but impact, I'd say Bron is closer.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Not necessarily a bad thing but it means they don't want to take the tougher shots (late in the clock for example) and prefer to pass it to the lesser players. You'd never see this with a guy like Kobe.


I've seen Lebron take plenty of end of shot clock shots. He's not going to pass to a guy that doesn't have a good shot or at least he doesn't usually. But while there is time on the clock he usually looks for the best possible shot most of the time. The problem with Kobe is he gets in this mode sometimes where he getting the shot up no matter what. Kobe is probably a more skilled offensive player than Lebron but he's not maximizing his talent nearly as good a Lebron is.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> I've seen Lebron take plenty of end of shot clock shots. He's not going to pass to a guy that doesn't have a good shot or at least he doesn't usually. But while there is time on the clock he usually looks for the best possible shot most of the time. The problem with Kobe is he gets in this mode sometimes where he getting the shot up no matter what. Kobe is probably a more skilled offensive player than Lebron but he's not maximizing his talent nearly as good a Lebron is.


I was talking about that particular stretch only where I felt he was really being conservative with his shot selection. I'd also say something that can help Bron's FG% is how Miami forces turnovers, gets in the open court and scores in transition. Clearly Bron's defense is part of that but it does help his shooting percent. 

Agree with the rest.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I was talking about that particular stretch only where I felt he was really being conservative with his shot selection.


Pretty impressive to be conservative with his shot selection and score over 30 points a game during that stretch.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> lol @ analysts calling Lebron's open lay up "clutch". There's nothing clutch about a blown defensive assignment. Every time this guy has to take an actual clutch shot where the defense doesn't shit the bed, he buckles under pressure and chokes. That's never going to change. The whole illusion of Lebron actually doing something clutch for once is hilarious when he just dashed down an open lane off a blown defensive assignment and put in gimme that 95% of the players in the NBA would finish. Not saying it wasn't the right play, not saying the Heat didn't deserve to win that game because they did.. I'm just still laughing at the fact that the biggest choke in the NBA was made to look like a hero because of awful situational defense from the Pacers.


He traveled too.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> He traveled too.


1 step -> dribble -> 2 steps -> lay up









Unless you know something about the rules that I don't....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CHIcagoMade said:


> He traveled too.


not sure if...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Red Viper said:


> Lebron 100% cares about his stats and you can't tell me different. He wore a fucking shirt that said "check out my stats". Fuck out of here with that, seriously. The guy has admitted to looking at the box score after every game.
> 
> 
> And giving it his all when he's on the court? Game 5 and 6 against Boston in 2010 and that whole series in general.


Everybody does. Players are lying if they say that "don't care" about their stats. Look at Durant.

http://nba.si.com/2013/04/23/kevin-durant-oklahoma-city-thunder-sports-illustrated-cover/


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Eh I don't mind if a player cares about their stats as long as it doesn't hurt the team. For the most part I don't think these thoughts affect player's behaviors during the game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha, Phil Jackson saying if he were starting a team he would pick Bill Russell over Jordan. Dude is fooling no one. Hell would anyone even pick Russell over Kareem?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I would. RUSSELL DA GOAT.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I absolutely hate him, but after watching Lebron a lot over the last month (probably 25-30 games w/ youtube and live) he's really fun to watch. It's like he isn't even flashy at all. You won't be able to remember a time he scored but you'll look at the box score and he has 25. He plays like the Spurs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Leggo Pacers


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i think i found my new prospect to dislike in porter. he's so plain, average, and underwhelming at least wall is flashy trash. LEN at three would bother me b/c he would be ruined by the wizards as he has potential and needs direction. the wizards can't control vessley's terror of free throws and that explains everything you need to know about their player development.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I've only seen Porter play one game and that was the NCAA tourney against FGCU.. Needless to say, I don't see much of anything in him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope the Wizards draft Porter


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

SHABAZZ OR BUST, Joe. Srsly. Need a 3. Would be perfect spot for him to drop to. I know a PG is a need as well, but if they are able to bring Calderon back you should be able to keep away with that for a little and go with Calderon/Knight/SHABAZZ/MOOSE/DRUMMOND and make the playoffs in the East.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Maybe Hill and Stephenson won't be ******* tonight.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Seriously, when did West turn into Kevin McHale


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol Chalmers.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, technical for no reason? Okay.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:lmao these damn refs...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol Shaw screaming ball don't lie :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Birdman is really good at positioning himself to receive Bron's passes and finishes well around the rim. 

So many baaaaad Latinas in the Miami crowd.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GladBattier is struggling


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, that was not a foul. The technical, yes, but there was no contact on the shot.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I though Tyler was just trying to break Wade's fall. Apparently I'm the only who thought that.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol psycho t takes a Ric Flair chop to the mouth and he gets the tech ? #racistrefs


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Am i the only one who really likes DJ Augustin? He's a beast.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Am i the only one who really likes DJ Augustin? He's a beast.


I wasn't a fan early on. He's been huge this postseason though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Come on... Augustin gets knocked down, clearly from Birdfag's momentum. Nothing.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> Am i the only one who really likes DJ Augustin? He's a beast.


I'm a fan too, but Hill is the better player. He's better defensively and more steady.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well Augustin played in Charlotte for quite some time so I doubt people know of him.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I thought when the bobcats drafted him he was gonna be a great PG. Obviously i was wrong, but still I think he can be a starter in the league. He's a great backup PG though


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, he's a great change of pace guy and offensive punch off the bench.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Erik Spoelstra: "Thats a flop!"

REALLY? You have the KING and QUEEN of flops on your team. LeBron and Wade. Shut yo ass up!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

No call on Wade? This is beyond annoying and just laughably blatant.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

If I was Spoelstra, I'd take out Allen. The guy has gone cold.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> No call on Wade? This is beyond annoying and just laughably blatant.


Yeah George got hit.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Just imagine.......




Granger instead of Stephenson.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I started despising Granger the last 3 seasons for how stupid he played. 20 seconds on the shot clock in a key moment. Clanks a contested 3 pointer. He didn't play with his head at times.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

David West so big


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't think the Pacers would be discouraged after the game one loss.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man i just keep thinking back to game1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Self inflicted mistakes prevent a 10+ point halftime lead.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Miller hurts himself while shooting.... still makes it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao 

Mike Miller is always in pain. I feel bad for him.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good lord Mike Miller is fragile. Comes in for a few minutes, makes one shot and winces in pain from no contact.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

James Jone>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mike Miller


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Joel Anthony needs to get some post up opportunities, I once sat courtside and watched him dominate like Shaq in the post. It was against Lebanon (not exactly quality competition) in an international exhibition game, but he made a believer out of me that day.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dr J!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That was an awesome pass.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Roy Hibbert>>>>>>>>>>Lebanon


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Joel Anthony>>> Kofi Kingston.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Eggzackly


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Joel Anthony is not better than Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

1 world championship>>>> 33 us n intercontinental titles.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

If ya smellalalalalalala....


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Joel Anthony is a jobber who is lucky to be on a championship team. Hardly got any minutes even in the regular season.

Kofi has held the US and IC titles a combined SEVEN times. Also add both tag team championships to his resume. Not to mention he always does the coolest spots on every PPV.



pfffftf joel anthony.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> 1 world championship>>>> 33 us n intercontinental titles.


Pfffft. Koffee made those titles mean something.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol at this discussion.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pacers starting to get sloppy with the ball. Don't want Heat to get into the break. Hibbert can't do much if they just to the rim before he crosses the three point line.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Did Kerr groan when Stephenson shot that ridiculously dumb three? :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hibbert putting up big numbers


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If the Pacers play at their pace, they can win every game. When they go up tempo, the Heat can dominate. Stay slow.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

How many injuries?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sam Young going out is the best thing that could happen.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think many Pacers will say Sam Young getting injured is a bad thing.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHHH FUCK BIRD MAN GOT SHITTED ON


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't fuck with George!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Birdman got dunked on because West pushed him. Sucks for him.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

what the fuck he high fived him for? GEORGE you play on the pacers!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

_* gets up and runs around wildly in reaction to George`s dunk*_

Damn Lebron, nice shot.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dear Sam Young, come back in the game and curb stomp Birdshit Anderson.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I love George's game. He reminds me of T-mac.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Im still pissed George high fived lebron.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Money time. Lets see how the Pacers respond.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

#Mark said:


> I love George's game. He reminds me of T-mac.


Good thing George's eye isn't crooked.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lolbattier


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

LeBron butt fucking Hibbert.


Bron Bron likes em big huh?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Loving the back and forth in this game. Miami will not go away and Indiana will not let them come back.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jump ball around the back?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bron is wrecking shit up, all over the place.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothing funnier than a hyped-up Bosh.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Loving the back and forth in this game. Miami will not go away and Indiana will not let them come back.


Agreed. Loving this series tbh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, with the emergence of George and Stephenson proving to be a quality player, are the Pacers officially done with Granger?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lance Stephenson is a fucking retard. I blame him for Game 1 and now that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL, right after I call him a quality player...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

WWF said:


> So, with the emergence of George and Stephenson proving to be a quality player, are the Pacers officially done with Granger?


no. stephenson is not that good.

matter of fact hes shit.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

And Ether thought Hibbert was going to foul out everygame. I need a second look to determine if that was a foul or not but they've been letting him protect the paint.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

That's not a foul in the play-offs.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stop shooting Lance. God damn. 

Game 1, Pacers up 3 with ball. 50 seconds left. Stephenson shoots an awful shot with 15 seconds on the clock. Ruined it right there.

Now he wants to be a fucking superstar but just looks stupid every time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Stephenson is fine, just shouldn't be a starter.

With that being said, I don't know what happens with Indy's core.

In the next two offseasons George, West, Granger, Stephenson and Hansbrough will all be FA's. They don't have a lot of spending money aka going into luxury tax isn't really an option for them so it'll be interesting to see how Indy manages this situation. Should also note that Paul George will probably apply for the Derrick Rose rule next season.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WWF said:


> So, with the emergence of George and Stephenson proving to be a quality player, are the Pacers officially done with Granger?


Their bench is awful so I could see them bringing him back cheaper. Either Granger or Stephenson would both be great as six man.

Their starters play damn near the entire game, if they actually had something that resembles a bench then I could see them being a finals contender for years to come.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hill gets hit in the face. Nothing. 1 second later, Bosh draws a foul with slight contact.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

dumb ass pass stephenson


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Stephenson trying his best to help Miami win. 

It's all a conspiracy. :stern


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers could be up 6 if not for Stephenson's awful shots and passes in the past two minutes


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Terrible pass from Bron.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Hill`s handle has really gotten him in trouble so far this series.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Two games in a row, it has to be like this. Heart attack.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Crazy sequence


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Lelbron


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLbron


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOLebron


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

And again


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice to see Hibbert prove Frank wrong with taking him out. He caused the turnover by helping George stop Lebron.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Vintage LeBron :bron2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:lelbron :lelbron :lelbron

Crazy to think they could've been up 2-0.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Good game tonight. Close games down to the stretch. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> :lelbron :lelbron :lelbron
> 
> Crazy to think they could've been up 2-0.


I don't think they should think about it like that. They needed a lot of things to go right to even make it to overtime last game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No choke this time, PACERS 1-1!!!!!!!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

If each game in the series is going to be like this, This is going to be a fun series to watch.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Should be 2-0
Hopefully Jose Canseco field house is rockin next game.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol down by 4 with 8 seconds left and you have ray allen inbounding the ball and end up with bosh taking a 3? :bosh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You can't say it should be 2-0. Had the Pacers won Game 1, the whole dynamics of this game would have been different, so it's silly to say that.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Should be 2-0


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> :lol down by 4 with 8 seconds left and you have ray allen inbounding the ball and end up with bosh taking a 3? :bosh


Well Bosh has been making more threes than Ray lately. Though honestly it should have been Wade inbounding. 

I give credit to the Pacers rather than blame to anyone this game. Too good of a game to blame anyone.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

This game was so great. We have Wade handing out helmet to helmet level elbows to behead Lance. You had Lance channeling Westbrick and thinking he was in the summer league again b/c he's in Florida. 

I'm disgusted with Lebron and Wade. People look up these two? Batman and Robin would never leave Batgirl out there to handle a villain alone. Wade passing to Bosh so he can get a blame for missing that three is disgusting. 

Hibbert in the lane is a scary sight, Lebron about to have nightmares every night. He's out there tapping the ball to defenders b/c he couldn't drive to the lap. 

Awful ass dynamic duo scared to shoot jumpers and leave it to the half man. Wade was like he's going get this blame to when he passed up that shot.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

To be fair, I don't think anyone in Miami wants Wade to shoot the ball.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

IMPULSE said:


> This game was so great. We have Wade handing out helmet to helmet level elbows to behead Lance. You had Lance channeling Westbrick and thinking he was in the summer league again b/c he's in Florida.
> 
> I'm disgusted with Lebron and Wade. People look up these two? Batman and Robin would never leave Batgirl out there to handle a villain alone. Wade passing to Bosh so he can get a blame for missing that three is disgusting.
> 
> ...


Huh? Have you seen Wade's career three point percentage?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> Well Bosh has been making more threes than Ray lately. Though honestly it should have been Wade inbounding.
> 
> I give credit to the Pacers rather than blame to anyone this game. Too good of a game to blame anyone.


Im not blaming the loss on that play i just thought it was a terrible play.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> Im not blaming the loss on that play i just thought it was a terrible play.


That second statement wasn't directed at you. Just saying that in general.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Paul George is getting paid 2.5 Mil.

He's gonna get paiddd this summer.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> I don't think they should think about it like that. They needed a lot of things to go right to even make it to overtime last game.


True. Pacers were lucky to even get into OT in gm 1.

Pacers really maximizing that size advantage. They're overmatched on that frontcourt.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

None of my post was serious. It was all jokes, I know Wade can't shoot. He passed the ball b/c there wasn't enough time for him to draw a foul, which is all he's good for now. He doesn't shoot, he plays for contact offensively. 

The NBA is scripted. Lebron foreshadowed the ending when he showed respect to KING GEORGE in the third. Paul George the usurper and his Pacers had Lebron so shook he was imagining open players. 

George Hill and Stephenson were awful. Vogel was awful for leaving the saboteur in.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh god I'm so glad I have PG on my online association

What a game, what a dunk


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Cue the overreactions to a 1-1 series tie*


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't believe Wade saw Chris Bosh's E:60 segment and thought Bosh was cooking from beyond the arc. I don't think I any more jokes. 

I'm sure someone is about to bring up my Otto Porter future. The Big East is so trash, this pick is going to bother me more than Wall if it happens.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

IMPULSE said:


> None of my post was serious. It was all jokes, I know Wade can't shoot. He passed the ball b/c there wasn't enough time for him to draw a foul, which is all he's good for now. He doesn't shoot, he plays for contact offensively.
> 
> The NBA is scripted. Lebron foreshadowed the ending when he showed respect to KING GEORGE in the third. Paul George the usurper and his Pacers had Lebron so shook he was imagining open players.
> 
> George Hill and *Stephenson* were awful. Vogel was awful for leaving the saboteur in.


Stephenson isn't on the Artest level of stupidity, but he made some pretty boneheaded plays tonight. I wouldn't trust him down the stretch if I was Vogel.

Paul George is a superstar in the making, Pacers are going to be dangerous for years to come. Still think the Heat win this in 7.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I think the Heat win because I don't trust the Pacers to play inside out consistently. They also don't pace Hibbert as he was probably tired in the second half. More West would be nice since I enjoy him. 

I'm shocked at Wade's lack of situational awareness if he save his flying elbow for Hibbert on either of the two possessions where Lebron thought he teammates he could have freed up the lane for the game winning layup. The refs weren't going to call that foul.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice to know that the spurs are the only undefeated team in the conference finals... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

The Raptors are trying to steal the Nugget's general manager.

I hope Allen and Ginobli have a flop off, but that looks unlikely with Allen getting that fine. Speaking of flop fines did CP3 get one?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

He used to work for the Raptors so i think "we" will have a pretty good shot at getting him.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Who Massai Ujiri?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

He used to be the Raptors assistant GM and director of international scouting. Currently the Denver Gm and the architect of the Carmelo trade.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:lol i was asking who to confirm it was ujiri not literally who is masai ujiri.

Now that i know it's masai who knows maybe he can turn the raptors around and they can finally make the damn playoffs.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

he should come to the wizards and save them. too bad the wizards are sacked with a content owner who probably holds his stomach at the thought of shaking things up.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> :lol i was asking who to confirm it was ujiri not literally who is masai ujiri.
> 
> Now that i know it's masai who knows maybe he can turn the raptors around and they can finally make the damn playoffs.


Ahhhhhh, well color me emberassed, and ya maybe. It would be hard to be any worse than Colangelo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Memphis have to win tomorrow or it'sover, so I'm picking Memphis


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think Miami will likely win the series but Pacers will learn so much from this year just like they seem to of learned from last year. If they can stretch Miami to 7 I'll be impressed.

Definitely a team of the future. LOADS of potential there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I like the Pacers chances of winning in 6, granted theres not a repeat of last years game 4 where Lebron and Wade just drove non stop.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Miami in 7 but hope Pacerscan win


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

#AnyoneButHeat


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking sleep made me completely miss Game 2 but glad to see the Pacers won. The way they are playing, it feels like they can take the series. And I would love that. But I just can't see Miami going down. This thing might go to a game 7.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Slowly becoming one ofmy top favorite players.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Well then. I thoroughly enjoyed that; especially the part where Wade landed the flying ninja elbow to the head and didn't get called for it. LeBron's final minute choke job was a nice reminiscence of his early career. Ahh... good times.

"I know you want Miami in the Finals but let the guys play." -Brother Charles, speaking the truth

Indiana got what they needed and that was a split of the first two games. Games 3 and 4 are must win for them if they want to take the series. They played the Heat twice at home this year and won by double digits both times. If they are to win this series, they must win 3 and 4. You can count on ref fuckery for 5 and 7 in Miami. If the Pacers give up the home court advantage they just gained, this series will go to the Heat.



ETA: I :mark: for this quote.

"Take nothing away from their Big Three, what they have going," Paul George said. "But we'll take a big five any day. That's what we have."


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I still got heat in six, but i wouldn't be surprised if this goes seven.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I think the Pacers got this in 6 or 7.

Lebron is pretty much on an island right now with banged up and Bosh just being a jump shooter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Based on the way his supporting cast has played in the first two games and how Indy has defended them...LeBron needs to step it up even another level in order for the Heat to win, if he's gonna get this type of effort from his teammates.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

36/8/3 on 14-20, lol. Wade and Bosh meanwhile going 6-14 and every shooter on the Heat choking. He's gonna need a Boston Game 6 every game at this rate


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Honestly, I think the Heat are in trouble. They were like a second away from losing game 1, then could never pull away in game 2 and lost. And that's @Miami!

The Pacers are going to play even better in their own arena with their fans backing them. If they go up 3-1. . .a huge shitstorm will ensue. But I suspect David Stern won't allow it. If they Heat don't make the Finals, their ratings will be awful.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ether said:


> 36/8/3 on 14-20, lol. Wade and Bosh meanwhile going 6-14 and every shooter on the Heat choking. He's gonna need a Boston Game 6 every game at this rate


Nah he doesn't need to preform like that every game. They lost the last game on the defensive end. If they can defend like they usually do they'll be fine. 

And they're not in trouble yet. It's only a 1-1 series. They can win on anyone's home court.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I want Memphis to win, but I'm kind of pulling for the Spurs just so I can see T-MAC win a ring.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets see if the Griz can make a series of this.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Must win or getting swept for Memphis


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Griz have 6 steals already....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Grizz owning the Spurs.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

This is how I thought the series would be from the start lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spurs only have 8 points in 9 minutes fuck


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Conley has 5 steals In just the 1st q


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Conley has 5 steals In just the 1st q


More steals than the Spurs have made baskets.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ether said:


> This is how I thought the series would be from the start lol.


Same :lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope this isn't one of those series where both teams take turns blowing each other out. I want as least something close to the great Pacers/Heat series.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What an onslaught


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LOOOOL POPOVICH


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Doris Burke: What happened offensively in that period?
Pop: Turnovers.
Doris Burke: What about on the defensive end? They had their most productive quarter, what did you see there?
Pop: Turnovers.

:lmao Pop


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The storm has calmed


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

What if :blake got his Kia insured by :cliff2 at Statefarm and then :blake went back in time and acted as a career advisor for a young :cliff2. That would be a great commercial.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Matt Bonner shitting on Z-Bo off the dribble :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

PONDEXTER.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Even game now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Memphis gonna fuck around and get swept.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Get Z-Bo out of the game

DUNCAN FOR 3 LOL


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

OT!


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Fucking Spurs I swear, tired of the OT shit.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Gasol fouled Duncan's elbow with his face.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Come on spurs 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Z-Bo looking like he's on the Knicks again, get him out of the game


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Parker!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs up by 8

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stadium is silent


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't spell Tony Parker, Timothy Duncan, and Tiago Splitter without OT! :barkley


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TONY FUCKING PARKER


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SPURS GONA SWEEP. Who woulda predicted this wow.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Game.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs up 3-0

I guess it's safe to say they will be going to the finals 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spurs vs Pacers. :kobe4


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, this series is over. If it ends up Spurs/Heat in the Finals, the rest will be a big advantage to the older Spurs team. A team like Miami will catch rust from an extended layoff but a veteran well coached team like the Spurs won't have that same problem.



Tyler Durden said:


> Spurs vs Pacers. :kobe4


David Stern would need to be put on suicide watch. :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

David Stern would come out and shoot everyone on the Pacers before they make the finals


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Great game by Duncan and he did it all within the flow of the game. I heard he's dealing with some personal shit too with his wife filing for divorce.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man fuck David Stern, not even he could stop that if Pacers had gone up 2-0 maybe


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Too bad they didn't play like that the whole game, but I'll take it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Westbrook must be sick watching this..


Hope Justin Timberlake has a broom on hand for his boys



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Great game by Duncan and he did it all within the flow of the game. I heard he's dealing with some personal shit too with his wife filing for divorce.


She cheated on him. Proving that even spouses think the Spurs are boring


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Memphis were on fire at the start, can't blame them


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Would be great to see Duncan get a 5th ring.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

If Duncan get's 5 rings and a FMVP it's safe to say he's top 5..


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Spurs taking the hammer to the Grizz right now. I'm really excited for these guys going forward. They're playing their best defense in years right now. 



Ether said:


> If Duncan get's 5 rings and a FMVP it's safe to say he's top 5..


I'm glad you think that bro. I think it will send him up to 6, because I still have Wilt and Russell in the top 5 along with MJ, Magic, and Kareem. But I could see the argument that he has been better than Wilt because of all the championships while Wilt only had 2 and not as the best player. Duncan is really kicking ass right now though, it's a real treat to watch.



Tyler Durden said:


> Memphis were on fire at the start, can't blame them


It was actually just the turnovers, Memphis has never really been on fire at all this series. The three quarters the Grizzlies scored well in were:

Game 2 3rd: Duncan picks up 3 fouls in 30 seconds and has to sit, Grizz get a lot of free throws.

Game 3 1st: Spurs turn the ball over like 8 times? Grizz get 11 points on turnovers due to fast breaks. Excluding that, all they got was 18 points. Turnovers also erase shot attempts for Spurs, that's why they only had 13 (they would've only had 17-21 otherwise though, but that's better than 13)

Game 3 4th: Refs whistle Spurs into the penalty 3 1/2 mins into the quarter, they get tons of free throws.


The Grizzlies have never been hot all series, and I doubt they ever will be because it's not the type of team they are. They can only score a lot when they get a lot of turnovers or free throws.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hibbert vs Duncan? smh...man...smh....Shaq/Hakeem part 2 in terms of skilled crafty vet vs raw but great potential young guy. One of the few and probably last big man matchup we would ever get.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ether said:


> If Duncan get's 5 rings and a FMVP it's safe to say he's top 5..


I'd love to see Duncan get 5 rings.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

1st-team All-NBA CENTER at 37


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Westbrook must be sick watching this..
> 
> 
> Hope Justin Timberlake has a broom on hand for his boys
> ...


But he's the big fundamental tho. I bet he's got all the moves down.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hope she doesn't get any of his money.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Stay Schemin II 

Duncan, my ni**a, I hate it had to be him 
Bitch you wasn't with me posting up in the gym


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Duncan has a prenup. and he hired an investigator to spy on her to confirm the cheating. He knows how to play the game. I'll say that

as far as looking ahead to Duncan adding to the ring collection and possibly going out on top Ray Lewis style, he should be rooting hard for Indy then lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mah Man!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Tyler Durden said:


> Hope she doesn't get any of his money.


If she cheated on him she will get fuck all.

Big win for the Spurs, I hope they win game 4 and take advantage of the rest while I hope the Pacers win or can at least stretch Miami to 6 or 7.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Of course she doesn't deserve shit. But look at all these celebrity divorces and those fucking ex-wives get 10's of millions of the husband's money. But Timmy got a pre-nup so that's good


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Man I was way off about the Grizz. I really don't wanna take away from their playoff run but they did the luck of the draw those first two rounds. This Spurs team is looking like they want that 5th championship. Memphis had no chance against them. Pulling for Timmy to go all the way now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Hibbert vs Duncan? smh...man...smh....Shaq/Hakeem part 2 in terms of skilled crafty vet vs raw but great potential young guy. One of the few and probably last big man matchup we would ever get.


Would be awesome to see, even more so because Hibbert models his game somewhat after Duncan. They train together and Duncan gives Roy advice after every game.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

El Barto said:


> Memphis had no chance against them.


To be fair, the past two games did both go OT. A couple of plays here and there and this series could easily be 2-1 Grizz right now.

I like this Grizz squad but I think the Spurs would have a better chance at beating Miami, so I am kinda pulling for SA. Of course, if it's Spurs/Pacers, that would be even better. That and the possibility of David Stern committing suicide because his last Finals as commish would have no one watching it.

It's funny... I used to HAAAAAAAAAATE the Spurs. Now, I have a lot of respect for them. I was a Nash/Suns fan and SA was the archenemy. In hindsight, the real reason I hated the Spurs was because of Bowen and Horry, the two dirtiest mother fuckers in the game at the time. Horry single-handedly changed history in '07 with that hip check of Nash into the boards. If he didn't pull that dirty shit, the Suns would have won the title that year and Duncan would be looking for his 4th ring this year.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah Grizz are playing hard but it's tough to win against the Spurs when they are locked in like this. They just seem too focused right now. Memphis still has no answer for Duncan on either end of the floor. Duncan is playing like he doesn't know he is 37. Pop is coaching circles around Hollins. I don't know why I ever doubted them. I guess I was just so happy for the Grizz. Well they had a nice season but they might just get swept.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Happy for Duncan, if Indiana can't pull it off then I'd like to see him win another ring. Guy doesn't get enough credit for his greatness.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good article in the Indy Star this morning. Talks about Wade's dirty play and history of cheap shots. Also mentioned that the Heat are obviously showing frustration with their overly aggressive BS.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Suns gonna hire Hornachek as HC


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dwayne Wade is a dirty prick.

http://www.indystar.com/article/201...d-suspended-his-elbow-Lance-Stephenson-s-head



> Dwayne Wade broke Kobe Bryant’s nose in an All-Star game.
> Dwayne Wade shoved and threw down Rajon Rondo, dislocating the Boston guard’s shoulder.
> Dwayne Wade ran over then-Indiana guard Darren Collison like a freight train as Collison tried to go to the basket.
> In the second half of Indiana’s Game 2 Eastern Conference finals victory over the Miami Heat on Friday, Wade,
> ...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

That read like a very fair and unbiased job of "reporting"


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Cant complain how you miss how they used to foul dudes in the 80's & 90's yet complain about guys being dirty and taking unwarranted shots at guys now. Both go hand in hand. For every "good playoff foul" back then, there was 2-3 highly questionable ones..


If Lance sold the elbow shot better, Hughes wouldve been suspended


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cole nut shotting west was pretty dirty.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like all signs are pointing to Danny Ainge buying out Paul Pierce before the buyout deadline.

If that happens I'm sure KG will waive his no trade clause and seek a trade to a contending team.

End of an era coming up.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> That read like a very fair and unbiased job of "reporting"


I hate 99% of what that guy writes, especially during football season, but thought he was spot on.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

So where will Pierce sign? I hope its anywhere but the Lakers. That's all I ask for from him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> So where will Pierce sign? I hope its anywhere but the Lakers. That's all I ask for from him.


New York


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> So where will Pierce sign? I hope its anywhere but the Lakers. That's all I ask for from him.


Pierce & KG both to Clippers I think.

Lakers, Miami and Knicks are the three teams that I think stand no chance.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I think...

Pierce to the Bobcats, leads them to a title and proves he is the greatest of all time.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Knicks should let JR go and get Pierce. Your chances of winning skyrocket and you lose nothing statistically (and gain defense). That, with a drafted center like Jeff Withey of Kansas would make for a more true contender. Obviously, you'd still need luck in dropping at least one of Camby/Kidd, get a good season out of Copeland with more minutes, and have a healthy (60 game) Amare.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Knicks need to get younger not older.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL at Pierce joining the Knicks.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Notorious said:


> *Pierce & KG both to Clippers I think*.


What a downgrade.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd rather sign Kwame Brown to a max contract than sign Paul Pierce. Fuck him, and I'm sure he feels the exact same way about Knicks/Knicks fans.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> I hate 99% of what that guy writes, especially during football season, but thought he was spot on.


Im not defending Wade but that came off a little too emotional for my tastes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Celtics gonna buy out Pierce, trade KG and hopefully trade/waive Terry.

Sit Rondo for as long as possible and pull out DAT TANK.

Wiggins in Boston :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Stop. Wiggins is comming home to the t-dot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Also it fucking pisses me off that the NBA will suspend Rondo for 2 games for tapping a ref on the shoulder but yet Dwyane Wade is allowed to do so much shit and get away with it.

- Pulling down Rondo resulting in his dislocated elbow
- Maliciously shoving Darren Collison on a fastbreak for no reason
- Shoving Rip Hamilton to the ground
- Kicking Ramon Sessions in the balls
- Jumping in the air and elbowing Stephenson for no reason
- Hard fouling Kobe in an ASG resulting in a broken nose

With all those things he's done in the past 2-3 years, he's been suspended for a total of one game for it.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Speaking of Wade










You already know they went to one of Wade's sex parties, Carmelo lost


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dwayne Wade is a terrible human.

But apparently he's a good dad.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ether said:


> Speaking of Wade
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Who are they? I need to know for....science.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Who are they? I need to know for....science.


Melos wife and Wades gf


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

It says: Lala-and-Gabrielle-Union-in-Vegas.jpg

That should explain it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ether said:


> Melos wife and Wades gf





Why does the one on the right look like she's 16?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Gabrielle Union is 40 :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ether said:


> Garnett's wife and Wades gf


:yum:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ether said:


> Gabrielle Union is 40 :lmao






I guess she ages well? lol.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

WOOLCUNT said:


> Knicks need to get younger not older.


Players care a lot less about a specific team than you think. Neither Pierce nor Garnett feel any try allegiance to Celtics regardless of what fans think. Other than Durant, Rose, and probably Wade this goes for everyone in the league.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Duncan doesn't feel any allegiance to the Spurs?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

To be clear, I think it's next to impossible it happens. Would be my ideal scenario though and far crazier things have happened...


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Ether said:


> Duncan doesn't feel any allegiance to the Spurs?


I was rushing that and missed a lot. Duncan for the Spurs, Kobe, etc. are givens.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Why would a Knicks fan want Paul Pierce on their team?

- For one, Carmelo Anthony as a PF full time won't work, as evidence in the Pacers series.
- Why would the Knicks want to sign a player that their fanbase and players absolutely hate in Paul Pierce?
- The Knicks last season were one of the oldest, if not the oldest team in NBA history, why would they try to get even older by adding Pierce & KG?

Anyway, there's little to no chance that KG or Pierce sign with Miami, Lakers or NY. They're not like Ray Allen. They're not just gonna go and take a paycut and run with their tail between their legs to one of their former team's biggest rival. They're not made like that. Especially KG.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Paul Pierce is built to sit on wheelchairs and pretend to be in gangs, you think he wouldn't run to another team?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Punked Up said:


> I was rushing that and missed a lot. Duncan for the Spurs, Kobe, etc. are givens.


To be fair, at this point of their careers, it's probably more about loyalty to a team. Probably easier to do later in your career I'd assume. They've been tempted and almost pulled the trigger


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Why would a Knicks fan want Paul Pierce on their team?
> 
> - For one, Carmelo Anthony as a PF full time won't work, as evidence in the Pacers series.
> - Why would the Knicks want to sign a player that their fanbase and players absolutely hate in Paul Pierce?
> ...


They are a win now team until Amare is gone. Age is meaningless when their core isn't old at all. And the way they both played this year, they won't be getting paid much. I'm glad you seem to know them personally enough to tell me what they'd do with their careers. I'm guessing you thought this with Allen too? Players feel far less of an allegiance to their team than you think. I'd like KG/Pierce because they are instant upgrades on a win now team that may be willing to sign on the cheap to overcome the Heat and their former BFF in Allen (wouldn't really be a factor but still).


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Paul Pierce isn't an upgrade over JR Smith


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Highly debatable. Far less of a dumbass for one thing.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

27 year old who from all reports wants to stay a Knick and had a great season for the most part>35 year old (36 when the season starts) who's declining and wouldn't want to be a Knick. It's almost confirmed that we already offered J.R. a package deal (4 year contract and Chris Smith being signed) so this discussion is irrelevant anyway.

If you let go of JR, you have one player on the roster under the age of 28. That's horrible


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything related to the Knicks is irrelevant now.. Pierce = slightly more efficient JR with better defense and rebounding and a will to win. Also, no rumored cocaine problems with him. Knicks obviously don't give a fuck about age, but good point nonetheless.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah Pierce is by no mens as much of a dumbass as J.R. Smith. However, J.R. is younger and when he's not getting drunk and high the night before games, he proved to be a productive player.

It wouldn't be smart for the Knicks at all to let J.R. walk so they can sign Pierce.

And LOL at the Knicks signing J.R.'s scrub of a brother.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Who said JR has cocaine problems? That fuckboy Incarcarated Bob? He's an idiot. And JR has better defense than a 36 year old Pierce.










The better rebounding (only 1 more a game) is irrelevant considering it would force Melo to play PF every game.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Yeah Pierce is by no mens as much of a dumbass as J.R. Smith. However, J.R. is younger and when he's not getting drunk and high the night before games, he proved to be a productive player.
> 
> It wouldn't be smart for the Knicks at all to let J.R. walk so they can sign Pierce.
> 
> And LOL at the Knicks signing J.R.'s scrub of a brother.


I'm all for having both if we're committed to small ball, start Smith and have Pierce come off the bench. JR is rarely not getting drunk or high the night before games,


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think these playoffs are proving that small ball doesn't work.

3 of the 4 teams remaining don't play small ball and Miami is only playing small ball because they're pretty much forced to. I'm sure they'd love to have a starting caliber center so they can move Bosh to the 4, but they just can't afford it. Birdman is probably better than Haslem at this point in their careers but he brings a lot of energy off the bench so it's understood why he doesn't start for them.

Yeah I understand Miami won a title last year playing small ball but a significant factor to that was that OKC's bigs weren't dominate enough to exploit the small ball.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Knicks are locked into a big contract with Tyson Chandler so having a really dominant inside presence is nearly impossible. Then again, coaches always vote him all defense so they could probably get some good value for him. JR has stretches of being good on-ball defensively but there's an overwhelming feeling he's just waiting to get the ball back on the other end.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

The Sports Lounge 16 May 27th, 2013

https://archive.org/details/TheSportsLounge16May27th2012
http://sportsloungeblog.tumblr.com/

0:00-23:55 Drue, Marcus and Travis look at the NBA and NHL Playoffs as we reach the conference finals.

23:55-48:20 South Dakota State baseball wins the Summit League Tournament and makes the NCAA tournament, the Twins problems and why Kyle Gibson is still in Rochester.

48:20-1:18.40 What milk would you drink if you won the Indy 500, the Rutgers mess with their new athletic director and we talk MLB stadiums.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow i guess Jose Canceco fieldhouse is rockin'. turn on TNT and listen!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I think the Heat should play James Jones. That is, if they want to win...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wish I could be there.

Wade is playing? Bullshit.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Decent 1st quarter.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm assuming this game goes down to the final minute again. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Spurs are my guys, but in the event the heat make it to the finals... I just dont know, Pac dont stand a chance even if they do beat the heat some how.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

#Mark said:


> I'm assuming this game goes down to the final minute again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Possibly. Pacers looking a bit careless right now though.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Pacers are looking bad and sloppy and Hansborough is playing awful.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Is Hibbert Hirt or just sitting


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

These two teams just taking turns posting each other.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

When bosh, haslem and anderson are playing this well the heat are pretty much unstoppable


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jesus.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Terrible


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That was an impressive first half for the Heat. Damn. Pacers need to make some adjustments.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn`t read too much into this and get down if i was a pacers fan, miami is a great team and they were due for an offensive explosion at some point.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If LeBron gets the floater and hook shot down consistently...smh

and its not like Indy is playing bad. Just Miami playing like champs


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Heat totaled 84 first-half points in the first two games combined. 70 this game. Indy is playing like shit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Paul George is nonexistent at both ends. He needs to take over, asap.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

El Barto said:


> Heat totaled 84 first-half points in the first two games combined. 70 this game. Indy is playing like shit.


Indy has 56 pts! If you told them they'd have that many at half AND shoot 50% they would've taken it. This is more about what Miami IS doing not what Indy ISNT


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Can you imagine if Miami didn't sign Birdman? You'd probably see a combination of Rashard Lewis/Joel Anthony getting minutes... Or even worse, Dexter Pittman. 

That was an awesome acquisition. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Big shot for george , maybe that gets him going


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

There you go Indy. Playing defense is legal. Game is getting back good.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Keep it up Pacers...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Go ahead Pacers. Elbow someone in the head. You won't get any repercussions.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol battier is such an annoying fuck, i mean im sure it was bred into him at duke but he`s just about impossible not to hate.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol wade 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Heat laid quite the beating this game.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bogus fake fans leaving. Dont bail on your fucking team.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Might sound kind of like a defeated statement, but after that gut wrenching Game 1 loss I've kinda given up on my Pacers pulling this series out. I guess it's still possible, and I'd be happy if they did - but I'm not gonna pretend I had faith or take credit for believing if they do. Hopefully they can win at least another game to save face, but I'm pretty depressed about the whole thing.



RyanPelley said:


> Bogus fake fans leaving. Dont bail on your fucking team.


Yeah I never understood that, I might be ready to cry but I'd stay until the end. :lol Gotta support the team, especially these group of guys because you know they're giving it 110%.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just shows Heat need these guys stepping up. Game 2 it was basically all Lebron and they were outlayed then. 

Nice they regained homecourt, knew theyd be able to win on the road. Seems so much like last year where a team in the West just looks dominant and in the East these teams dont look so great.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

We're about to see what the Pacers are made of in Game 4. Just put this game behind them and come out and play better. If they drop that game, it's over.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Heat when they are clicking is something brutal


Paul George not there yet. Cant expect dude who prob weighs like 215 on a good day guard Josh Smith, Melo and now LeBron without wearing down eventually. This is showing how much they miss Granger to take turns


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Joel Anthony getting minutes..





Spoiler: Big LelBron pic


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

i dont think the pic is big enough.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm certain that the Heat are winning the Finals again this season. The Spurs will give them some trouble, but the Heat have the best player in the league, 2 other all stars, and a fairly solid bench that offers a variety of strengths. The difference maker for them was signing Chris Andersen. Even though Bosh usually scores more, Andersen is a lot more energetic and active when it comes to rebounds and defense... AND he scores. When they get on those huge offensive runs, you can't stop them unless you're literally perfect on every possession. Not just any team wins 27 games in a row... but I'd still like to see the Heat and Spurs go at it. If there is a team that can stop the Heat, it's a team with a coach like Popovich as well as having the experience of San Antonio.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hopefully this Finals series will break the spell of bad Finals' ratings when the Spurs are involved.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Still believe Pacers can win Game 4,


----------



## RelentlessJ (Jun 20, 2012)

After the season I think Shane Battier needs to change his name to Shane Floppier. If this guy doesn't get a HUGE fine, there is something wrong with the NBA.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Hopefully this Finals series will break the spell of bad Finals' ratings when the Spurs are involved.


Who cares about ratings, Ill watch anyway :stern


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Paul George got exposed last night. Really, he's just a very good defender who's a borderline liability on offense. Still like him though, and the potential is there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

A liability on offense? Not sure if srs.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Paul George is not a borderline liability on offense. Miami is an elite defense team with great defensive players to throw at him, that's why he's struggling.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

He's performing better offensively against Miami than he did against both Atlanta and New York.

He's averaging 20.7 PPG on 46% shooting against Miami.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Game 3 of the ECF was painful for anyone who is not a Heat fan.

Credit where credit is due... they did not get that win from ref fuckery. They won it outright. If all the Heat playoff wins were acquired without ref fuckery, I'd respect them a lot more.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Notorious said:


> He's performing better offensively against Miami than he did against both Atlanta and New York.
> 
> He's averaging 20.7 PPG on 46% shooting against Miami.


Those numbers don`t tell the whole story though, he`s averaging 4 turnovers a game and definitely struggled in the two losses. But i would attribute that to Miami`s d and don`t think George is any sort of liability on offense.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tater said:


> Game 3 of the ECF was painful for anyone who is not a Heat fan.
> 
> Credit where credit is due... they did not get that win from ref fuckery. They won it outright. If all the Heat playoff wins were acquired without ref fuckery, I'd respect them a lot more.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Just stop with this 'referees are rigged and under Stern's thumb' agenda. It makes you look like a whiny tool.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I see the Pacers winning Game 4, no way Haslem and Birdman will be that efficient again.
The Pacers did score 96 points, if Haslem & Birdman weren't near perfect at shooting Indiana could have won the game.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

we gonna get our first team in the finals today.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Ring General Daniels said:


> I see the Pacers winning Game 4, no way Haslem and Birdman will be that efficient again.
> The Pacers did score 96 points, if Haslem & Birdman weren't near perfect at shooting Indiana could have won the game.


This.

No way should Pacers be too fazed by that loss. They just have to ask themselves "can Haslem & Birdman play like that consistently"?

The answer is HELL NO!

They'll be back to stinking up the joint in the next game. Especially Haslem.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Birdman hasn't missed a shot all series and is shooting 85% for the playoffs so I'd say that's pretty consistent.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

jerichosjacket said:


> Birdman hasn't missed a shot all series and is shooting 85% for the playoffs so I'd say that's pretty consistent.


You really think Birdman is gonna keep putting that great of a percentage through the duration of the series?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

All he does is finish off other ppl`s penetration and putbacks. I don`t expect him to never miss a shot again but given the way he scores and that he`s been doing it for the whole play-offs, I don`t see any reason to think he`s gonna stop shooting a high %. It`s not like they run isolations or post-ups for him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah Birdman's doing what Hansborough should be. Getting those 2nd chance points and easy dunks. He'll likely keep his percentage high because 95% of his shots are all within 5 feet of the rim.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

It seems like every time the Heat lose a Game 2, they come back and obliterate their opponent in Game 3.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Birdman is a fucking pedo. Battier is the Queen of flops. Ray Allen is the eternal traitor. Wade hits the deck like a bitch every time he get's touched, he's a dirty player whether it be flopping, throwing elbows, committing hard flagrant fouls. Lebron is a flopper and a choke. Mike Miller is dirty brown water trash. If Eric Spoelstra didn't exists no one would know the difference, Joe Schmo off the street could "coach" a team with Lebron, Wade, and Bosh to an NBA Title. 

The only likeable players they have are Bosh, Haslem, Norris Cole, and Mario Chalmers. They actually just play ball and aren't lil cock suckers like the rest of their teammates. How anyone could root for a team with such immense levels of faggotry is beyond me. Bunch of front runners, no one gave a fuck about the Heat before the big 3. What a shit legacy to leave, the yankees of the NBA who needed major pay cuts just to form their roster. Completely betraying the integrity of the salary cap because ******* like Lebron make so much from endorsements they will accept drastically less then they should be getting from an NBA team, just so they can have an All-Star team and face teams with a roster that wasn't built on collusion. It's pretty sad if you ask me, what a great way to bail yourself out though if your a known choke like Lebron. The team is so loaded he barely get's exposed for the choke artist he truly is and always will be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Mario Chalmers is probably the biggest shit talker on the Heat but yet he's one of the most likable players on the team?

Eh, to each his own.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:lol tmac looks very happy to be a spur. Like he's been there his whole career!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

T-Mac is happy to be winning. Even if it does mean he's the 13th man.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Back on the Spurs bandwaggon you go :skip


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

He's got a good seat


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Spurs playin super lazy right now and still easily winning. Kinda annoying tbh. . .they need to be choking the Grizzlies out since they're demoralized, not letting them stay in it with lazy play in the 2nd.




pryme tyme said:


> Birdman is a fucking pedo. Battier is the Queen of flops. Ray Allen is the eternal traitor. Wade hits the deck like a bitch every time he get's touched, he's a dirty player whether it be flopping, throwing elbows, committing hard flagrant fouls. Lebron is a flopper and a choke. Mike Miller is dirty brown water trash. If Eric Spoelstra didn't exists no one would know the difference, Joe Schmo off the street could "coach" a team with Lebron, Wade, and Bosh to an NBA Title.
> 
> The only likeable players they have are Bosh, Haslem, Norris Cole, and Mario Chalmers. They actually just play ball and aren't lil cock suckers like the rest of their teammates. How anyone could root for a team with such immense levels of faggotry is beyond me. Bunch of front runners, no one gave a fuck about the Heat before the big 3. What a shit legacy to leave, the yankees of the NBA who needed major pay cuts just to form their roster. Completely betraying the integrity of the salary cap because ******* like Lebron make so much from endorsements they will accept drastically less then they should be getting from an NBA team, just so they can have an All-Star team and face teams with a roster that wasn't built on collusion. It's pretty sad if you ask me, what a great way to bail yourself out though if your a known choke like Lebron. The team is so loaded he barely get's exposed for the choke artist he truly is and always will be.


Bosh and Haslem, I agree there. Chalmers though? Absolutely not. Dude is super arrogant and talks tons of shit. He literally thinks he's a top 5 PG in the NBA. Actually, I believe he thought he was top 3. Cole I don't know much about except that his hairstyle is stupid, so I can't speak on if he's dislikable.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Chalmers is that irrationally confident guy that you play pickup with. The one who really isn't that good compared to everyone else but you can't tell him that he isn't the best player on the court.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

C'mon spurs 1 more half!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Duncan is hungry for that fifth


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This tony parker show is really interesting 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Not to get off topic too much but what does everyone think about Skylar Diggins?


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Gah the Spurs continue to suck at rebounding.

I mean abso-fucking-lutey no fucking hussle on the damn boards!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Not to get off topic too much but what does everyone think about Skylar Diggins?


Is she the 1 that got the benz from jay-z?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Not to get off topic too much but what does everyone think about Skylar Diggins?


She's hot.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

jerichosjacket said:


> Is she the 1 that got the benz from jay-z?


Yeah that's her. 










:durant3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tony parker is single handedly dismantling the Memphis grizzlies 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm disappointed that the Grizzlies couldn't even take one game.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Yeah that's her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe its just the pic but she has kind of a steroidy jaw, i`d still do it, i`ve done worse.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

That pass by Ginobli was a piece of art. Just beautiful.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Fucking turnovers.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Bet they wish they had Gay right now.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for wasting everyone's time Memphis.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Good season Grizz. Spurs are going all the way.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Who would of thought that the grizzlies would end of getting swept.. 

Wow. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TIMMY DUCAN/POPOVICHBACK IN THE FINALS


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Spurs winning the Western Conference in a sweep. Yawn. Congrats to Tracy McGrady though.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Heat/Spurs is gonna be a magnificent series. Both teams are gonna have their work cut out for them. It'll probably go 7 games.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

My stress levels can subside for several days now. Tony handles this game. Points in the paint and clutch free throws. Lots of rest coming up, I would really like to see Pacers in the finals, but they are going to have to work extra hard for it.

Sweet Gervin presented the trophy!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

T-Mac gonna turn it up in the finals. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Quincy Pondexter averaged 15.3 PPG on 54% shooting with him playing pretty much starters minutes during this series.

Safe to say he'll be the Grizzlies starting SF next season? Because Tayshaun Prince is done.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I think Duncan needs a smiley for his face on the "wide eyed bushy tail" shot.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Spurs: depth, a point guard, coaching, size, 3-point shooting.

VS. Heat: youth, talent/athleticism, also 3 pointers. Heat in 7.

VS. Pacers: youth (+ or -), defense, consistency. Spurs in 5.

Heat vs. Spurs is the best series we could have asked for. The buy the big players/win now team vs. old school. Love it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Greg is saving Tracy for the McGrady. It all makes sense now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Heat over Spurs in 7
Spurs sweep Pacers


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Spurs in 7 against the Heat in the Finals. Spurs will be up 3-2, Heat will take game 6, Spurs will take game 7 by 5-7 points.

Prediction:

Spurs lose game 1, take game 2, lose game 3 (refs), take games 4 and 5, lose game 6, take game 7 for Duncan's 5th ring.



Cycloneon said:


> Who would of thought that the grizzlies would end of getting swept..
> 
> Wow.


I picked the Spurs in 5 before the series tbh. I was close.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would look forward to Heat and Spurs playing though I'm not sure who I'd pick to win. I see Spo sitting Lebron & Wade for games 1-3 and Pop sitting Duncan & Parker games 4-6 and I'm sure no starters will play game seven.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

hey notorious remember how throughout the WHOLE season you called the Spurs chokers while I argued how ridiculous that notion was due to their championship experience and POP? yeah, RIDICULOUS.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Spurs chokers? Since when?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey remember when I said the Spurs would come out the West because I thought the Thunder would choke without Harden?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

no not really, probably because I recall you REPEATEDLY and THROUGHOUT the WHOLE season calling the SPURS *CHOKERS*. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If I wasn't on my phone I'd go back and quote where I picked the Spurs to come out of the West because I didn't have faith in OKC without Harden.

Yeah the Spurs did choke in the two most recent playoffs and I did call them chokers for it. Them making the Finals this year doesn't change the fact that they choked in the two years prior.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Heat over Spurs in 7
> Spurs sweep Pacers


:argh:???

I assume you mean those would be the results for each possible matchup. Anyways, I think the Heat will advance and win in 6.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yo Magic

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/15268450-post7023.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/15268546-post7024.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/15279274-post7032.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/15279434-post7033.html

:kobe


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Spurs-Heat would be the only match up where the Spurs finally get ratings in the finals.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Had Grizz in 6 tbh.

I think Hollins stays with Memphis. But I could see BK giving him tons of cash


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hollins is a poor man's Doc Rivers.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Except Hollins can actually draw up plays though. Doc is strictly a motivator like Mark Jackson is. Most of the C's execution in the last 3 seasons were mostly leftover stuffs Thibs drew up.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

so curse notorious is glad about his predictions coming right when he had to take out westrbook to get it done. the thunder chocked w/o brick. i might have to check post history and when you gave him praise to see what went down.

the rumors about porter going number one has me feeling better about the wizards. i hope they tank for 2014, it's not like they'll stay healthy.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Duncan averaged like 17/10 against the best front court in the league. Now what exactly will prevent him from killing Miami? Hibbert looks like an all star against them, so....


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> If I wasn't on my phone I'd go back and quote where I picked the Spurs to come out of the West because I didn't have faith in OKC without Harden.
> 
> Yeah the Spurs did choke in the two most recent playoffs and I did call them chokers for it. Them making the Finals this year doesn't change the fact that they choked in the two years prior.
> 
> ...


You said they were chokers though, not just that they choked those previous seasons. Searching through your posts is too hard so I'm not going to bother but you know it's true. 


It doesn't matter though, SPURS 2013 CHAMPIONS. PARKER PARKER PARKER.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

IMPULSE said:


> so curse notorious is glad about his predictions coming right when he had to take out westrbook to get it done. the thunder chocked w/o brick. i might have to check post history and when you gave him praise to see what went down.
> 
> the rumors about porter going number one has me feeling better about the wizards. i hope they tank for 2014, it's not like they'll stay healthy.


There's no way that the Wizards tank AGAIN. They've been tanking for 5 years. There's no excuse for a team tanking 5 years to still not even be a playoff contender at the least. Then again Grunfeld needs to stop drafting European scrubs like Vesely and bums in general.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WIGGINS is a reason to tank. WIGGINS WIGGINS WIGGINS.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Wizards have Beal and Wall along with some pretty good big men. They have no reason to tank and easily could be a playoff team next year (if they stay relatively healthy).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm rather excited to see Wiggins play in college. All I've seen is a coupe highlight vids of him and I wanna know if he's gonna be the real deal or just hype.

And I think Wiz will be good this year. Is this Wall's last contract year coming up?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> The Wizards have Beal and Wall along with some pretty good big men. They have no reason to tank and easily could be a playoff team next year (if they stay relatively healthy).


And having Wiggins apart of that core could make them into a legit contender in the NEAR future. Are you serious? Would you rather be competing for championships or being a middle of the pack playoff team in the east?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> You said they were chokers though, not just that they choked those previous seasons. Searching through your posts is too hard so I'm not going to bother but you know it's true.
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter though, SPURS 2013 CHAMPIONS. PARKER PARKER PARKER.


Yeah I said the Spurs were chokers as in the Spurs's recent teams. Which they were.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Brye said:


> I'm rather excited to see Wiggins play in college. All I've seen is a coupe highlight vids of him and I wanna know if he's gonna be the real deal or just hype.
> 
> And I think Wiz will be good this year. Is this Wall's last contract year coming up?


We'll see what happens when he gets to college. I remember a guy named Harrison Barnes getting crazy hype when he was in high school and he didn't live up to the hype in college.

Also Austin Rivers got tons of hype coming out of high school, of course it wasn't as much as Wiggins is getting but Rivers had a ton of hype and he failed to live up to those expectations.

Then you have Shabazz Muhammad who was also getting crazy hype coming out of high school and failed to live up to the expectations in college.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, I'm very curious how Shabazz ends up doing in the pros. No doubt the potential is there but he seems like the kind of guy that could cause trouble.

I think Barnes managed to show that he deserves his spot in the NBA. (Y)

And then Austin Rivers should have stayed for, at the very least, one more year, imo.

And in some pretty cool news, one of my roommates has a friend that lives with Tony Mitchell at North Texas. He's essentially his agent and works for the school to make sure Tony stays on the right path. But I'm pretty sure he's getting to meet all the other prospects now which sounds awesome.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Barnes has proven that he's a quality NBA player but it's doubtful he reaches the superstar hype he had coming out of high school much like Wiggins has.

Really looking at all the #1 high school players of the last 10 years, there has been a significant drop off since the days of LeBron and Dwight Howard. There hasn't been a legit NBA star that was the #1 high school player since Dwight in 04. Although John Wall may get there one day and Shabazz still has time.

2003 - LeBron James
2004 - Dwight Howard
2005 - Gerald Green
2006 - Greg Oden
2007 - Michael Beasley
2008 - Byron Mullens
2009 - John Wall
2010 - Josh Selby
2011 - Austin Rivers
2012 - Shabazz Muhammad
2013 - Andrew Wiggins


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jesus, Byron Mullens in '08? Was not aware of that. But I definitely agree. Obvious Wall has been fairly successful but other than him it hasn't produced us much since Dwight.

If Oden could have ever stayed healthy he'd probably end up being nasty though.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I`d say Wiggins athleticism is what sets him apart from Barnes, Austin or Shabazz comming out of high school. I`ve watched a good amount of his all-star games and he seems extremely polished so i would bet on him being the real deal and a future superstar. I am from Toronto though so maybe theres some bias in there.(i also think Anthony Bennett is the best player in this draft, so ya im prolly a lil biased :side: )


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ANYONE who buys into superstar hype coming out of HIGH SCHOOL is a moron. Barnes was even a disappointment in college, for the most part.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Agreed. Wiggins has a lot of potential but it's too early to be crowning him as a can't miss player. He has to at least prove himself in college ball first.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWF said:


> ANYONE who buys into superstar hype coming out of HIGH SCHOOL is a moron. Barnes was even a disappointment in college, for the most part.


I bought into LeBron. :argh:

But I was also 11 and I think he's an exception to that rule anyway. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm still pretty excited to see where Rudy Gobert goes. That 7'9 wingspan. And he seems like he has decent handles for a big man.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I wouldn't mind Boston picking Gobert but I don't really like the idea of having two project centers on the team at the same time.

Unless Danny does the world a favor and cuts Fab Melo. I think Boston will draft Dennis Schroeder though. Danny Ainge loves him apparently and he already has a 1st round promise from a team which wouldn't surprise me if it's Boston. Although I'd rather have Michael Carter-Williams or Larkin over Schroeder.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Agreed. Wiggins has a lot of potential but it's too early to be crowning him as a can't miss player. He has to at least prove himself in college ball first.


I still remember you and/or Showtime creamin' over Muhammad before he played a game in College.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWF said:


> I still remember you and/or Showtime creamin' over Muhammad before he played a game in College.


Guilty. I learned my lesson from the likes of Shabazz and Barnes :kobe3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Notorious said:


> I wouldn't mind Boston picking Gobert but I don't really like the idea of having two project centers on the team at the same time.
> 
> Unless Danny does the world a favor and cuts Fab Melo. I think Boston will draft Dennis Schroeder though. Danny Ainge loves him apparently and he already has a 1st round promise from a team which wouldn't surprise me if it's Boston. Although I'd rather have Michael Carter-Williams or Larkin over Schroeder.


I'd like the Celts to get someone (either out of the draft or using the MLE in free agency) that can get a damn offensive board. I know Sully will help with that but I'm still a tad worried about his health.

Larkin would awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll become a semi-fan/follower of whomever drafts Larkin (except Toronto/Miami/Atlanta/Charlotte/Washington). Can't wait to play w/ the dude in 2K. DAT ATHLETECISM.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

First of all, Barnes STILL has superstar potential and played AMAZING this year in the playoffs so bringing him up as a reason why not to get excited over someone is stupid. Who cares how he did in college, that is literally irrelevant since he has been absolutely fine in the NBA and still shows that immense potential.

Second of all, SHABAZZ.


Thirdly, the difference between those guys and WIGGINS is the fact that Wiggins would have been taken first overall if he declared this year while none of those three would have. He has amazing ability and is one of those types of players, he's on a far high level than Barnes, Shabazz, and others were and it's not like he hasn't already shown impressive skills to match his even more impressive athleticism. 

Fourthly, Shabazz destroyed kids in high school because he had a year on them, which is why he got all that hype. His body was more mature and no one realized this until people figured out he lied about his age.



Also I've been pretty consistent in my ANALYSIS of whose going to be HUGE in the NBA, more than you and notorious so fuck what you guys think. :hayden3


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Agreed. Wiggins has a lot of potential but it's too early to be crowning him as a can't miss player. He has to at least prove himself in college ball first.


Hopefully he joins team Canada this summer and we can see him go up against some veteran competition.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Brye said:


> I'd like the Celts to get someone (either out of the draft or using the MLE in free agency) that can get a damn offensive board. I know Sully will help with that but I'm still a tad worried about his health.
> 
> Larkin would awesome.


There's rumors on a Boston board I post on that the Celtics and Rockets have discussed a deal that would send Asik and T-Rob to Houston for Paul Pierce in which Houston would immediately buyout Pierce. And the purpose of Houston doing that would be to free up more cap space to be able offer Dwight more money. Of course it's just talks. There's an insider on our board that's come through in the past with info but as always take it for what it's worth.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ainge doesn't have the balls to make any moves in regards to Rondo, Pierce & KG.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Notorious said:


> There's rumors on a Boston board I post on that the Celtics and Rockets have discussed a deal that would send Asik and T-Rob to Houston for Paul Pierce in which Houston would immediately buyout Pierce. And the purpose of Houston doing that would be to free up more cap space to be able offer Dwight more money. Of course it's just talks. There's an insider on our board that's come through in the past with info but as always take it for what it's worth.


As much as I love Pierce and all he's done for the Celts, that would be pretty sick. I think Robinson still has lots of potential and Asik is a monster on defense. 

And lmao, I downloaded at draft class in 2K last week and Shabazz was rated an 88 right after being drafted.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWF said:


> Ainge doesn't have the balls to make any moves in regards to Rondo, Pierce & KG.


Lies. Ainge has been trying to trade Pierce for like two years now but he's had trouble getting another team to agree to a deal. Pierce was also originally gonna be traded to Brooklyn for the #6 pick until Portland stepped in and offered Gerald Wallace.

KG has a no trade clause and Ainge is not hesitant at all to trade Rondo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HE'S SCARED TO PULL THE TRIGGER


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

there are some awful 2k draft classes. I found one pretty good where the overalls are pretty decent but the guy just buried the whole draft potential wise and clearly doesn't think anyone is going to be more than just an average player.:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lel at Barnes having superstar potential btw. That ship has sailed.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> there are some awful 2k draft classes. I found one pretty good where the overalls are pretty decent but the guy just buried the whole draft potential wise and clearly doesn't think anyone is going to be more than just an average player.:lmao


I saw that one too. :lol

The most recent one I found had all the overalls at about 73 or lower and B potentials with KCP getting drafted 1st overall with a 68 overall.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's hard to find a perfect draft class on 2K.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I never even have the patience to stick w/ 1 association for an entire season, so it doesn't effect me that much. Can't stick w/ one in MLB, either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I've done it once where I played all 82 games in a season and playoffs, and I'm pretty shocked I was able to do it but yeah I just don't have the attention span to do it with all my Associations I've tried.

I'll usually play like the first 5-10 games and then just simulate the rest. I'm like that with MyPlayer as well. I'll play like the first 5-10 games and then bail on it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWF said:


> I never even have the patience to stick w/ 1 association for an entire season, so it doesn't effect me that much. Can't stick w/ one in MLB, either.


I never can in MLB. I find myself doing fantasy draft after fantasy draft and then bailing.

In NBA I've been doing quick match team up but it's either really fun or incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I only play association games with other people, when I used to do assassination alone it was purely for the simulation and team building aspects. Of course it's insanely easy to make perfect teams so I would put heavy restrictions on myself to prevent that. :side:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I've done a few seasons in MyPlayer where I've played all 82 games, but I usually sim after that. I've done 10 seasons in a row of NCAA Football though. That's probably the longest franchise mode I've ever done.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brye said:


> I never can in MLB. I find myself doing fantasy draft after fantasy draft and then bailing.
> 
> In NBA I've been doing quick match team up but it's either really fun or incredibly frustrating.


Same. I'm starting one w/ Tampa today, though. Simming the 1st season so the prospects can help me out the next season. WIL!

I've got a couple of guys that I play BT and QMTUP with. Been a little while since I've played w/ them though, since I'm deep into MLB currently. 



Red Viper said:


> I only play association games with other people, when I used to do *assassination* alone it was purely for the simulation and team building aspects. Of course it's insanely easy to make perfect teams so I would put heavy restrictions on myself to prevent that. :side:


:kg2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Fuck I need to get MLB 13.

Hopefully I won't be shit at this one like I was in 12 :trout2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

For the past week, I haven't been able to hit. Like, at all. I didn't think I'd go through a video game playing SLUMP.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Red Viper said:


> And having Wiggins apart of that core could make them into a legit contender in the NEAR future. Are you serious? Would you rather be competing for championships or being a middle of the pack playoff team in the east?


Having a terrible team and tanking for 5 years when the players aren't getting any younger and the morale is being compromised is not worth tanking another year. The fanbase already is tired of the losing culture and since we already have the pieces to be playoff contenders why not go to the playoffs and see where it goes?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So I'm simulating an Association on 2K13 and the Cavs traded me their 2013 lottery pick for Jordan Crawford :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Having a terrible team and tanking for 5 years when the players aren't getting any younger and the morale is being compromised is not worth tanking another year. The fanbase already is tired of the losing culture and since we already have the pieces to be playoff contenders why not go to the playoffs and see where it goes?


The Wizards will never, ever, ever win a title with their current core. No this isn't an argument as only there aren't no true cinderella stories in basketball, you need an elite team to win and the Wizards would need a superstar of Wiggins potential for that to happen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And what makes you so sure the Wizards will get Wiggins?

Tanking with a lottery system is too risky and the Wizards have been tanking for long enough. At this point, their fans and players are sick of the losing culture and just want to at least make the playoffs. Will just have to see what happens from here.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Notorious said:


> So I'm simulating an Association on 2K13 and the Cavs traded me their 2013 lottery pick for Jordan Crawford :lmao


:lmao Yeah, you can get some weird ass trades from the computer. I've been able to get a lottery 1st rounder for Nick Young.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Red Viper said:


> The Wizards will never, ever, ever win a title with their current core. No this isn't an argument as only there aren't no true cinderella stories in basketball, you need an elite team to win and the Wizards would need a superstar of Wiggins potential for that to happen.


Do you honestly think that someone with tons of potential like Wall is going to hang around a team that half asses consecutive seasons just at the chance that they MIGHT luck up in the lottery and MAYBE get a player who could be a future superstar?



Notorious said:


> And what makes you so sure the Wizards will get Wiggins?
> 
> Tanking with a lottery system is too risky and the Wizards have been tanking for long enough. At this point, their fans and players are sick of the losing culture and just want to at least make the playoffs. Will just have to see what happens from here.


Exactly. 5 years of tanking and wasting a top 10 pick on a bum like Jan Vesely :jay







and having nothing to show for it is inexcusable. The incompetence of the Wizards' front office is almost tragic and that's all on them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wall doesn't have a choice of whether or not he wants to hang around, the RFA doesn't allow him that choice. PARKER could also be great too, but at the moment Wizards really have a low ceiling and I don't see Wall sticking around for long either way unless they change that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If Beal turns out to be great and they Wizards draft another good to great player this year I don't see how they would have a low ceiling.

Wall proved last season that he was a top 10 PG and capable of leading a winning team (The Wizards were over .500 when he played); Beal is oozing with potential and could very well have a breakout year and the rookie they draft could turn out to be great as well.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Speaking of the draft, is Len supposed to be a great player or is he more of a guy worth drafting in the 5-10 range?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I wouldn't take Len with a top 3 pick, if that's who the Wizards want they're better off trading down.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven't seen anyone put Len in their top 5.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't see the Wizards trading down so they'll probably go for Porter. However based on how Grunfeld operates he'll probably take Len. bama2


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> There's no way that the Wizards tank AGAIN. They've been tanking for 5 years. There's no excuse for a team tanking 5 years to still not even be a playoff contender at the least. Then again Grunfeld needs to stop drafting European scrubs like Vesely and bums in general.


I don't want to be the Hawks. I don't care about Wiggins. I hate this draft class and I don't think the Wizards will make the playoffs. I think they'll be close and ultimately fail b/c the three best players can't stay healthy. 

We're looking at Wall, Beal, Porter, or Wall, Beal, Len. I think drafting Bennett is a mistake and that a guard would be disastrous. Len has a high ceiling and when he's focused he's dominate. If the Wizards want them they will take him at three as I don't see who they can trade down with, as it seems no one really wants to move up in this draft right now.

I also look at the owner and I look at the Capitals and realize that just making the playoffs is enough for Grunfeld to stay around and be awful. Noel could fall, but I would probably quit watching the NBA if that happened.

Len normally mocks right outside the top 5. The talk is that the Wizards want to go local so it's either Porter or Len and the Cavs like Porter apparently.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

IMPULSE said:


> I don't want to be the Hawks. I don't care about Wiggins. I hate this draft class and I don't think the Wizards will make the playoffs. I think they'll be close and ultimately fail b/c the three best players can't stay healthy.
> 
> We're looking at Wall, Beal, Porter, or Wall, Beal, Len. I think drafting Bennett is a mistake and that a guard would be disastrous. Len has a high ceiling and when he's focused he's dominate. If the Wizards want them they will take him at three as I don't see who they can trade down with, as it seems no one really wants to move up in this draft right now.
> 
> ...


Grunfeld should have been fired years ago. He makes Vinny Cerrato look like a genius. This team will never make it past the first round as long as he's running things.

I hope they stick with Porter.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Indiana looks focused, they came to play. I doubt we will be seeing a blowout tonight


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Interestingly Wade has guarded George better than Lebron in this series.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Pacers gave Gerald Green all that money just for him to sit on the bench? Come on Vogel play him!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Pacers gave Gerald Green all that money just for him to sit on the bench? Come on Vogel play him!


Why would they give him money? He hasn't done anything in his career than win a dunk contest.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Stall_19 said:


> Why would they give him money? He hasn't done anything in his career than win a dunk contest.


Underrated player for the Pacers imo. He's played well past 2 seasons imo given his role which isnt all that big, but still, I rather see him playing than Sam Young if im a Pacers fan


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Isnt Green only making 2 or 3 million a year?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Well yeah he didn't get a huge $ contract but he did get a few years but I don't get why they aren't playing him.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pacers have a chance this game. Lebron having an off night and there are no other hot heat players yet.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I don't understand why Sam Young gets minutes over Gerald Green. Green is clearly better than Young but Vogel insists on playing Young over Green.

Young is a better defender than Green but Young is also a damn offensive liability, something Green is not.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Wade is playing like ass.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sam Young on offense is cringe worthy to watch. He doesn't seem to know what to do with the ball and just sets random screens whenever he can or stands around.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ray Allen might be the worst player in the league when running a fastbreak. Also George must make the Heat pay if they have Allen on him.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Where's RyanPelley , the pacers games aren't the same without reading his rollercoaster of emotion posts throughout the game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If LeBron ever decides to post up in non-desperation moments/games....lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Indiana has got this one! :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Flop of the decade :lmao https://vine.co/v/bYqeX5UHFLv


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Joel Anthony sighting :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Joel locking up Hibbert, he needs more minutes. G.O.A.T Canadian to play for the heat, this year.:mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Flop of the decade :lmao https://vine.co/v/bYqeX5UHFLv


It's got nothing on this though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Horry was 45 at the time. His knees gave out on him. Chill


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

CP3 Deserves a mention


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol is that ball grabbing Reggie in the first 1 notorious?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> CP3 Deserves a mention





Notorious said:


>











He truly is a hall of famer.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Plain and simple, the Pacers are not allowed to play the same kind of D that the Heat get away with. Pathetic.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Plain and simple, the Pacers are not allowed to play the same kind of D that the Heat get away with. Pathetic.


Bosh & Wade have 3 fouls each. They're getting called for it. The fouls committed are 15 to 16.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol Reggie Evans is the ultimate "love him on your team, hate em everywhere else" guy. I was a huge fan of him on the Raptors but couldn't stand him before or after he was there.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't tell if I've never noticed how good West is or if he's just playing out of his mind and abusing Miami in this series


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

RyanPelley said:


> Plain and simple, the Pacers are not allowed to play the same kind of D that the Heat get away with. Pathetic.


Is that why the Heat's Big 3 is shooting so bad?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What does that have to do with what he said? heat get away with way more.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> What does that have to do with what he said? heat get away with way more.


No they're not. They're getting called for the fouls. Now Chalmers and Bosh have 4 fouls.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bosh gone...This will be....interesting


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> What does that have to do with what he said? heat get away with way more.


Lol, yeah thats my point. Where the Heat can play incredibly physical in the post, Indy is called a lot for little contact.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

All these people bitching about Heat not getting called for stuff need to shut the fuck up. I'm watching the game Bosh and Chalmers have 4 fouls, Anderson & Wade have 3. They're getting called for fouls.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Woooooow Lebron


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HOLY SHIT AT THAT LEBRON BLOCK.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Am I the only one who wasn't that impressed by Bron's block? Great play but seen it before. 

:lmao he's a flopper chant.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lolebron. Stupid ass.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Wade playing like beginning of the season Dwyane


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn what a shot by Lance Stephenson


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stephenson, youre an idiot 99% of the time but fucking wow.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bron offensive foul leads to a Stephenson 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Stephenson, youre an idiot 99% of the time but fucking wow.


Well this game is the 1% because he has been terrific tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Am I the only one who wasn't that impressed by Bron's block? Great play but seen it before.
> .


Seen 20, seen them all...Dudes gonna eventually learn


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Mahinmi needs to chill with the over the backs, can be over aggressive a lot of times. 



HeatWave said:


> Seen 20, seen them all...Dudes gonna eventually learn


Bron's elevation and timing on the play was nice but I thought Hill went up soft.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ray Allen about to get a double double :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Blown call... Unreal.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Absolute garbage call with that shot clock violation.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

If INDY loses, that timekeeper might start looking for a new job


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would make fun of the timekeeper and the three officials for missing such an obvious call but I first thought it didn't hit the rim as well. Ouch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeMario Chalmers


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Missed call leads to a Heat run. How appropriate.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

How the fuck did they not go back and look at that 24 second violation? That changed the entire flow of the game. Or how did a ref at least not be like "hey, let's reset that"?

I don't even care about either team but this shit pisses me off. And of course, it happens in favor of the Heat.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuckin Bron Bron, he's too good


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave is totally right, heat aren't totally getting the benefit of every call right now. This is completely down the line.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That call seems like a momentum changer. INDY's also gone away from throwing the ball down low.

Brye, I think the rule states you can only do that in the last 2 min of the game, not sure tho.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Brye said:


> How the fuck did they not go back and look at that 24 second violation? That changed the entire flow of the game.
> 
> I don't even care about either team but this shit pisses me off.


I think they can only do that 2 mins left in the fourth. I'd blame the timekeeper for that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stall_19 said:


> I think they can only do that 2 mins left in the fourth. I'd blame the timekeeper for that.


not the three officials that are all supposed to be watching the game and making sure the call is right? yeah, it wasn't their fault at all, even though a 24 second call is incredibly easy.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

There ya go George. That's how you come back from a dumb play.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> not the three officials that are all supposed to be watching the game and making sure the call is right? yeah, it wasn't their fault at all, even though a 24 second call is incredibly easy.


That's the timekeeper's one job. Like I said I at first thought it didn't hit the rim. I think in this case of quickly forgetting when the play continued. That's what happened to me. I saw it hit the rim but didn't think anything of it at the time and then when the 24 second violation was called I had forgotten the play.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Red Viper said:


> HeatWave is totally right, heat aren't totally getting the benefit of every call right now. This is completely down the line.


Like how they forced Miami to use a timeout when Spo didnt ask for one? Bad calls are gonna happen


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Indy making sloppy ass passes. You might as well shake your hands with defeat if you're gonna make turnovers against a team that's deadly in the open court.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Biiiiig shot by Stephenson


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

We need a Lance Stephenson MVP chant!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Stall_19 said:


> We need a Lance Stephenson MVP chant!


Only when he goes to the hoop. Only..Seeing him shoot jumpers makes me wanna bang my head against a wall


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> That call seems like a momentum changer. INDY's also gone away from throwing the ball down low.
> 
> Brye, I think the rule states you can only do that in the last 2 min of the game, not sure tho.





Stall_19 said:


> I think they can only do that 2 mins left in the fourth. I'd blame the timekeeper for that.


Ah, I see. I wasn't sure if different rules applied in the playoffs or not.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

That should be a rule change. I know ppl dont like longer games, but as long as you get the call right, right?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ROOOOOY


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Hibbert with daggers everywhere


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Game over


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lebron fouled out? What a shock.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

HE FOULED OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

PAYBACKS A MUTHAFUCKA AINT IT?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I no longer want to hear anyone bitching about Heat getting all the calls.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Sooo...Miami gets ALL the calls? lol

Goes both ways guys..Enjoy the playoffs for once


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you're right, him fouling out for first time since 2007 changes everything. The fact it took 6 years to happen again doesn't mean ANYTHING. the fact the heat are the second most physical team in the league behind the bulls doesn't mean ANYTHING. the fact that lebron plays PF while at a height disadvantage and is constantly being physical in the post both on offense and defense doesn't mean ANYTHING. There is plenty of shit to bitch about still when it comes to the Heat and Lebron, one game doesn't change anything. He deserved every call but that sixth.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LeBron fouled out last year in the playoffs against Boston


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

He fouled out last year in the playoffs against Boston.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

If anybody but Allen takes a shot for Miami Spo is a dummy


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Just checked back in for the first time since before halftime. Really glad this series is turning out to be tight. 

JAMES FOULED OUT DA FUCK


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

my bad, TWICE since 2007. unk2


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

He fouled out last year against boston.


troll)


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Lebron actually getting called for fouls!

This is the game you want if you're Indiana. They didn't play perfect and they still pulled it out (likely).


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol Wade has been fucking turrible( :barkley ) all game and that was the cherry on top


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck you Dwyane Wade.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wade has no confidence.. It's really sad to see how he's become.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Red Viper said:


> you're right, him fouling out for first time since 2007 changes everything. The fact it took 6 years to happen again doesn't mean ANYTHING. the fact the heat are the second most physical team in the league behind the bulls doesn't mean ANYTHING. the fact that lebron plays PF while at a height disadvantage and is constantly being physical in the post both on offense and defense doesn't mean ANYTHING. There is plenty of shit to bitch about still when it comes to the Heat and Lebron, one game doesn't change anything. He deserved every call but that sixth.


Jesus Christ....smh


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I'm pleasantly shocked, my confidence was shook after Game 3. Hopefully Indy can pull this out & even it up.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Someone please GIF David West - "I didn't touch it! No, I didn't!" Dat headshake.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

jesus christ is right @ heatwave. if you honestly think that Lebron and his teams aren't favoured in the playoffs then you're a mong. It's quite clear literally to 90% of the people that watch the league, casuals in Canada know it is. Like come on, are you going to tell me that isn't true?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Great series. Sucks that Paul George has been non existent in games 3 and 4, but he'll get it back.

LOL @ West's reaction.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> you're right, him fouling out for first time since 2007 changes everything. The fact it took 6 years to happen again doesn't mean ANYTHING. the fact the heat are the second most physical team in the league behind the bulls doesn't mean ANYTHING. the fact that lebron plays PF while at a height disadvantage and is constantly being physical in the post both on offense and defense doesn't mean ANYTHING. There is plenty of shit to bitch about still when it comes to the Heat and Lebron, one game doesn't change anything. He deserved every call but that sixth.


Heat are the second most physical team? Really? They use their speed on defense not their strength. Indiana is a more physical team than the Heat.

People just use the refs as an excuse when they don't get their way and I'm quite sick of it. It's a fucking copout. I'm not from Miami, never been to Miami so I don't have anything to gain from Heat winning. But I'm going to call out bullshit about when people claim teams like OKC, Miami, Lakers getting help from refs. Stern isn't some fucking puppetmaster behind the scenes running shit.

And I'm not going to complain about the calls against the Heat. Lebron's final foul was tickytack but not a horrible call. In fact with Joey Crawford in the game I would expect those kind of calls.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

With that said great win by the Pacers. Lebron doesn't have an off night a lot of time but you got to capitalize when he does and they did. Stephenson played great as did Hibbert. How the fuck did he only shoot 45% during the season?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LAKERS DO GET AWFUL CALLS GO THEIR WAY. Like come on, I fucking admit it because it's true. I'm not going to say it's why we won 5 championships with Kobe, but we definitely shouldn't have five, like 100% shouldn't because GAME 6.

and that call on Lebron was TERRIBLE. Claiming bad calls aren't bad calls just so you don't look biased is idiotic. That shouldn't have been a foul and it fucked the Heat over, like teams are constantly fucked over when it comes to guarding the Heat.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:clap

Here we go Indiana, every time I think we're out of it ...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Red Viper said:


> jesus christ is right @ heatwave. if you honestly think that Lebron and his teams aren't favoured in the playoffs then you're a mong. It's quite clear literally to 90% of the people that watch the league, casuals in Canada know it is. Like come on, are you going to tell me that isn't true?


Jesus Christ man....


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> LAKERS DO GET AWFUL CALLS GO THEIR WAY. Like come on, I fucking admit it because it's true. I'm not going to say it's why we won 5 championships with Kobe, but we definitely shouldn't have five, like 100% shouldn't because GAME 6.
> 
> and that call on Lebron was TERRIBLE. Claiming bad calls aren't bad calls just so you don't look biased is idiotic. That shouldn't have been a foul and it fucked the Heat over, like teams are constantly fucked over when it comes to guarding the Heat.


It was tickytack but they called the entire game like that. There was a reason so many players were in foul trouble. You to notice Joey Crawford officiated games tend to be like that. 

And no the NBA don't favor teams. They give superstar calls but they don't fucking intentionally try to favor one team. I'm not going to listen to that bullshit. Hell I nearly fell off my chair laughing when people where complaining about Miami not getting called for anything this game. Give me a fucking break.

I know Lebron,Durant, Kobe getting superstar calls but I don't believe for a single moment that they favor players because of the team they play for off of some mandate from David Stern. I don't believe that for a fucking second.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Someone please GIF David West - "I didn't touch it! No, I didn't!" Dat headshake.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

lmao at that gif.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Better flop, West or Bron, iyo?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Better flop, West or Bron, iyo?


The fuck? Was there an invisible explosion there?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How are people calling the 6th foul on Lebron a bad call? Look how far he stuck his fucking leg out. Blatant trip, good (and surprising) call.

Wow, even Stephen A. Smith pointed it out.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't think you can talk about bad fouls because Crawford called the game tighter than a nun's cunt and there were almost 50 fouls
in that game. Probably 20 of them shouldn't have happened.

Complain about the NBA being the worst-officiated major league sport in the U.S. and I'm with you. Say that this game
had 20 fouls that shouldn't have been called in a Finals game if at all I'm with you. But to whine about "bad calls" on James is just sad.
There were two back to back horrible calls against Indiana that gave the Heat the bonus with 8 minutes left in the 4th. 

Also, NOW we have people getting butthurt that James fouled out when he's only done it twice in 7 years, including playoffs appearances
where he's been to the championship series repeatedly. Now THAT is 7 year's worth of "bad calls." In a 7 year time span, the announcer
Reggie Miller was ejected 11 times and his game was nowhere near as aggressive and physical as that of a 6'8'', 250+ pounder
power forward.

Or this:
Lebron James went 254 on court minutes without a foul. 254! That is roughly equivalent to playing every single minute
in 5 straight games without a foul. Do you really not see how the Heat, but specifically Lebron James, get preferential treatment?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Better flop, West or Bron, iyo?


He said that he didn't know how to do it. :drake2 :busta


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> He said that he didn't know how to do it. :drake2 :busta


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> I don't think you can talk about bad fouls because Crawford called the game tighter than a nun's cunt and there were almost 50 fouls
> in that game. Probably 20 of them shouldn't have happened.
> 
> Complain about the NBA being the worst-officiated major league sport in the U.S. and I'm with you. Say that this game
> ...


There's a reason he's on the all defense 1st team and should have been defensive player of the year!






















































:troll :troll :troll


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> I don't think you can talk about bad fouls because Crawford called the game tighter than a nun's cunt and there were almost 50 fouls
> in that game. Probably 20 of them shouldn't have happened.
> 
> Complain about the NBA being the worst-officiated major league sport in the U.S. and I'm with you. Say that this game
> ...


Yeah, only heatwave and stall would disagree. Like I said, everyone sees it but the blind apparently.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

SPCDRI said:


> Lebron James went 254 on court minutes without a foul. 254! That is roughly equivalent to playing every single minute
> in 5 straight games without a foul.


and that's not even the longest non foul streak in the past 3 years lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YESS CALLED IT!!!! 2-2

Heat probs gonna win game 5 though, bur Pacers can absolutely win 6


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Better flop, West or Bron, iyo?


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

King Flop :lelbron


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Also, NOW we have people getting butthurt that James fouled out when he's only done it twice in 7 years, including playoffs appearances
> where he's been to the championship series repeatedly. Now THAT is 7 year's worth of "bad calls." In a 7 year time span, the announcer
> Reggie Miller was ejected 11 times and his game was nowhere near as aggressive and physical as that of a 6'8'', 250+ pounder
> power forward.


Bruce Bowen over a 7 year stretch fouled out only 3 times. Wilt Chamberlain never fouled out in his career. Yes Lebron has gotten his fair share of calls. Most superstars do. The famous Jordan shot against the Jazz was a blatant push off. The better the player the more calls they get seems to be the general call. 

But I do not believe that most refs intentionally favor one team over another. Nor do I believe Stern runs these things behind the scenes telling the refs to favor one team. I believe that is a freaking copout. Yeah there are a hell of a of bad calls every game but do I believe they're intentional, hell no. I mean has Lebron gotten any calls while playing for the Heat than he would have playing in Cleveland?

You people give Stern too much credit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spurs gonna get a 9 day rest, not sure if good or bad


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Spurs gonna get a 9 day rest, not sure if good or bad


I doubt a Greg Popovich team will ever show up rusty in the finals.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

True, so much experience in the big 3,


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

The Heat can't win this series with Chris Bosh only scoring 7 points with 3 rebounds. That's unacceptable... also Wade only had 16 points. It's surprising to me how much worse Wade has gotten as a player. He no longer has that fire he used to have. I thought it was coming back when he finished off the Bulls in the last series. He used to finish games all the time... now I mostly see him involved in fouls, complaining to the refs, settling for jump shots, etc. What happened to the best slasher in the league?

Roy Hibbert was unstoppable, and I can see this series going to a Game 7.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

These David West & Lebron James GIFS are priceless, lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pretty sure in that interview when Roy Hibbert was shoting 'we ain't going nowhere'. He was talking to Skip Bayless


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So does everyone still think the HEAT are the best option for Lebron next year? They have an amazing supporting cast, but the big three hardly seems that big of a three anymore. Bosh's ability to rebound has completely vanished and he sometimes manages to do that completely in games and Wade always appears to be hobbled around this time of the year. I have a hard time believing that Lebron wants to continue having to play 40+ minutes every game for a long time just so they can win games, he won't be able to do that forever and certainly not for the whole duration of another max contract and the guy wants RINGS now, not later when he also begins to wear down.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Agree, but whether it's best option or not, he is staying it will be one of the otehr two that is leaving.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Spurs gonna get a 9 day rest, not sure if good or bad





Stall_19 said:


> I doubt a Greg Popovich team will ever show up rusty in the finals.


For many teams, it would be a bad thing. For a vet squad like the Pop coached Spurs, it'll be a good thing.



Red Viper said:


> So does everyone still think the HEAT are the best option for Lebron next year?


:lmao

I am already expecting LeBron to bail on Miami. As soon as he figures out Wade is getting old and Bosh is turning into a liability in the paint, he'll find the next superstar(s) to team up with. As shocking as this might have sounded a few years ago, he might end up back in Cleveland.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DECISION PART II


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LeBron isn't leaving Miami. Especially if they win the title this year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't believe I'm just seeing this now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HeatWave said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Some tidbits...



> The Orlando Magic are considering Trey Burke with the No. 2 overall pick, but sources say they are not sold on him with that high of a pick and could instead target Eric Bledsoe via tarde.
> 
> The Magic would be willing to trade Arron Afflalo for Bledsoe and the expiring contract of Caron Butler.
> 
> ...


Bledsoe/McLemore/Harris/BBD/Vucevic with Harkless, Nicholson, Nelson as the top of the guys off the bench would be just cray for a young rebuilding team.



> The Cleveland Cavaliers, Charlotte Bobcats and Dallas Mavericks are three teams that have interest in trading for DeMarcus Cousins if the new ownership of the Sacramento Kings decide to part ways with their most valued asset, according to sources.
> 
> The Bobcats are motivated to turnaround their long rebuilding situation and would surely be willing to build a package for Cousins around the No. 4 pick.
> 
> ...


While Cousins with young teams like the Bobcats & Cavs would be nice, I think Cousins needs to be on a team with veterans or a strict coach that will keep him in check. A phenomenal talent but has too many off the court mental issues.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

The Heat are rebounding like I reach for my wallet. Reluctantly.

The Heat need to step up on the boards if they want to win it all. They can win with just offense, but on off shooting nights they need to rebound, and that's one big reason why they lost last night.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They were out rebounded 16-4 in the fourth yesterday. :lmao

Even more hilarious is that Hibbert/West are averaging the same amount of points and FG% percentage as Lebron/Wade.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't find that hilarious. Wade is nothing more than a 15/5/40% player.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

first of all, SGs that average 5/5 are actually usually always top 5 and that isn't exactly a common statline for rebounds/assists.

He was also averaging 21/5/5 on 51% shooting during the course of the whole regular season so that isn't exactly his average play.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Since the people in this thread love doing flashbacks of what I say...remember when I was bashed earlier this season for saying that Dwyane Wade had regressed/declined and wasn't the same player he was a couple years ago?

Yeah unk2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> LeBron isn't leaving Miami. Especially if they win the title this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hard to leave Pat Riley imo. Dude has proven he'll get the acquisitions 

but in that same breath...



Aid180 said:


> The Heat are rebounding like I reach for my wallet. Reluctantly.
> 
> The Heat need to step up on the boards if they want to win it all. They can win with just offense, but on off shooting nights they need to rebound, and that's one big reason why they lost last night.


as good of an acquisition Birdman was for Miami, they'll have to make a legit effort in the offseason to try and improve that weakness. Hasnt and probably wont burn them but it doesnt mean it eventually wont


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Who could they possibly get this offseason though for their MLE? Greg Oden would undoubtedly would be absolutely HUGE for them if healthy, but that's just about the biggest if in sports. I really do think it's time to stop this "no position" basketball thing for next season though as teams seem to be slowly figuring it out and if they lose this year it won't be any easier for them to win next year with the return of a boat load of stars that are currently injured.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Heat just don't have the money to get a great starting quality center in FA and with other teams throwing so much money at big men, they're not willing to take a paycut to play for Miami.

Pretty much the only option the Heat to have be able to get a starting quality center that they can afford is through the draft and the odds of them getting a starting quality big man, particularly center in the late 1st round that can contribute immediately are slim to none.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Not shocked at all that the Pacers won, i expect this to go 7.
I't really comes down to what Stephenson/Haslem & Birdman do since there extra contributions have been key factors in each teams victories.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Dalembert is a free agent. He might fit well in Miami.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah Dalembert is a good option and he'll come cheap most likely.

He played well for Houston last season as their starting center, but struggled to find consistent minutes with Milwaukee due to their incompetent coaches plus the breakout of Sanders.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Since the people in this thread love doing flashbacks of what I say...remember when I was bashed earlier this season for saying that Dwyane Wade had regressed/declined and wasn't the same player he was a couple years ago?
> 
> Yeah unk2


You also said that last year and you were wrong. unk2



StarzNBarz said:


> Dalembert is a free agent. He might fit well in Miami.


indeed, Dal would actually be perfect for them as long as they actually gave him minutes instead of small balling it all the time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Your point?

Only reason I posted that because you people in this thread love to go dig up old quotes of mine just to say I was wrong about something.

It's actually funny because I could do the same for most of you, I just couldn't care less.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Miami's screwed because of the new CBA. According to Brian Windhorst, (Lebron's biographer basically), they could pay over 100 million dollars in taxes after next season. They're gonna have to ship Bosh and should absolutely ship Wade (doubt they do because of what he means to the franchise).

I wouldn't be surprised if Riley retires after next season. Summer of 2014 is gonna be scary for the Heat.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Notorious said:


> Since the people in this thread love doing flashbacks of what I say...remember when I was bashed earlier this season for saying that Dwyane Wade had regressed/declined and wasn't the same player he was a couple years ago?
> 
> Yeah unk2


But he's injured. 

:side: 


:rose1




Red Viper said:


> Who could they possibly get this offseason though for their MLE? Greg Oden would undoubtedly would be absolutely HUGE for them *if healthy*, but that's just about the biggest if in sports. I really do think it's time to stop this "no position" basketball thing for next season though as teams seem to be slowly figuring it out and if they lose this year it won't be any easier for them to win next year with the return of a boat load of stars that are currently injured.













I know you said if but he won't even make it past the All-Star break.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

He is injured currently but even when healthy he's still not the same player he used to be.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

So I learned that this year and next year could be Miami's last real shot at the title because Summer of 2014 will be a BIG free agent year. Lebron, Wade, Bosh, Kobe and many more will all be free agents.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck that's going to be so interesting, wonder what LeBronwill do


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a buddy who strongly believes (he's a Lakers fan like me mind you, yeah, we're not dumb Lakers fans though), that Kobe Bryan retires after next season and Lebron shocks the world and becomes a Laker.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Not happening unless LA gets some significant pieces. They'd be in worse shape than Miami by then.

I think Cleveland is loading up for the Lebron sweepstakes. All those lottery pick assets and Kyrie Irving could be enough to make Lebron want to go back.


Edit: completely forgot that LA has DH12 :lol.. I could actually see him signing there if Howard sticks around.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol those Clevlandfans


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

It's going to be the BIGGEST free agent summer in a long time.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SO much for "not one not two not three not four" :lelbron


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Sad this is what has become of Wade.. used to be one of my favorite players in his first couple seasons. Dude is just a walking flop these days, plays the game like a total bitch


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

#Mark said:


> I don't find that hilarious. Wade is nothing more than a 15/5/40% player.


lol



pryme tyme said:


> Sad this is what has become of Wade.. used to be one of my favorite players in his first couple seasons. Dude is just a walking flop these days, plays the game like a total bitch


Wade has always played like this, it's not like he just started flopping recently or something


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

#Mark said:


> Not happening unless LA gets some significant pieces. They'd be in worse shape than Miami by then.
> 
> I think Cleveland is loading up for the Lebron sweepstakes. All those lottery pick assets and Kyrie Irving could be enough to make Lebron want to go back.
> 
> ...


There's no way that he'll come back. The owner is still pissed at Lebron and the fans still despise him.

While we're speaking about Wade:










:kobe


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

http://losthatsportsblog.com/2013/0...e-apparently-scores-a-date/?utm_source=feedly

Pondexter won









Oh and Nate is gone

http://instagram.com/p/Z50jNpgrz1/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Nate's about to get paid in the offseason 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Whats your definition of paid? Because I can`t see him getting more than the MLE, but maybe i`m giving the owners and gm`s too much credit in thinking that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Nate gets vets min deals every year, he's finally gonna get a good contract.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Ya thats fair, he`s solidified himself as a valuable off the bench guy.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

LeBron got fined for flopping. Stephenson did as well. How many more fines until he's suspended?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:bron


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Nuggets not willing to match offer raptors made to Ujiri. I`m sure no one but me and whatever nuggets fans there are here care about this but after suffering through Colangelo`s crippling decisions for over half a decade and seeing the job Ujiri did in Denver, im getting happier the closer this comes to happening.

http://m.basketball.realgm.com/wire...to-match-masai-ujiri-s-15m-offer-from-raptors



> The Toronto Raptors have made Masai Ujiri a five-year, $15 million offer to be their general manager and it is a virtual certainty that the Denver Nuggets will not match, according to league sources.Ujiri is expected to make a decision sometime this week.Ujiri was assistant GM for three years with the Raptors before joining the Nuggets in 2010.Ujiri's contract expires on June 30.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Considering how short a GM career can potentially be, I wouldn't blame him one bit for going to the money. An extra couple million in the bank gaining interest can go a long way towards a nice retirement.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Ya, hopefully the money is too good to turn down. Plus working for Maple Leaf Sports Entertainment (MLSE) has to be better than working for this guy.


















(pictured here: not Stan Kroenke)


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/05/bill-simmons-martin-luther-king-memphis/

lel Simmons


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lebron and West got fined for flopping. They should fine people more than 5k. I mean i know it's 5k but don't people get fined more for complaining about the refs?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/05/bill-simmons-martin-luther-king-memphis/
> 
> lel Simmons


:lmao

I listened to the full podcast before I even read this story.. Talk about grasping for straws. His comment had no malice, yeah, it may seem outrageous but in context it really wasn't that dumb of a comment.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

#Mark said:


> I don't find that hilarious. Wade is nothing more than a 15/5/40% player.


Absolutely HATE Wade, but in the interest of fairness didn't he average like 20/5/5 on 52% shooting? Pretty impressive for a #2 option on your team.

LelBron and co. losing in the ECF with the most stacked roster in NBA history would just be :lmao worthy.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Come on man, most stacked roster in history? Maybe if you go by name and reputation and even then I disagree but they're clearly not playing at that level. Wade is struggling probably cause of his injury although he might've reached the point in his career where he can't consistently maintain great production over the course of an entire season due to injuries and Bosh can't rebound at all. For a team that's more top heavy than deep, this matters a lot since they rely more on their stars than a deeper and more balanced team. The role players are inconsistent, at times they can make teams pay for collapsing on Bron, at times they can't. In their current form, I wouldn't exactly call this a stacked roster. Maybe, if they got the type of production from the team like they did in game 3 but not what they've shown over the entire playoffs. 

I'm not even a Bron fan btw so don't take this as me making excuses for him or defending him. I think he hasn't played at the level he should be playing at either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Most stacked roster in NBA history? Not sure if srs

@BrosOfDestruction: Pretty much every single Heat player except Birdman's numbers have dipped from regular season to playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Karl Malone has been hired as a big man coach for the Jazz.

Favors & Kanter learning from Malone :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, IDK how their current form is stacked at all relative to today's league let alone all time. I mean check the stats on the 86 Celtics. That's what you call a stacked roster.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Prime Dennis Johnson
Danny Ainge
Prime Larry Bird
Prime Kevin McHale
Prime Robert Parish
6th Man: Bill Walton (While he wasn't in his prime, he was still damn good when healthy)

I personally have the 86 Celtics as the greatest team in NBA history.


Also LOL at that Quincy Pondexter-Miss Tennessee thing. Dude wrote on Twitter:
"Single? lol"
"Date? lol"

And got a date with her. It's that easy for an NBA player. I'm surprised he beat MAMBA to her.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Memphis lost but Quincy won.



> John Hollinger ✔ @johnhollinger
> @QuincyPondexter with the ultimate heat check.


Mamba is still at home nursing I think but the MAMBA will search and destroy his prey when he RECUPERATES.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So what do you guys think of possible NBA expansion?

Rumors are that the NBA is considering adding two more expansion teams: Seattle and another city to bring it back to an even number of teams.


I personally don't have a problem with it. Sure some can say the talent pool is already watered down but you could also make the argument that are talented players that don't make it in the NBA because they're never really given a chance to show what they're made of. You add two more teams and those players get their opportunities.

Also there's some people who have the fear that every expansion team will become another Charlotte Bobcats but that really isn't the case. The Bobcats have an incompetent FO. The Heat were also an expansion team and become a consistent playoff team relatively early in their franchise's history and are on pace to be a top 5 team in NBA history. It just all depends on the front office.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ether said:


> http://losthatsportsblog.com/2013/0...e-apparently-scores-a-date/?utm_source=feedly
> 
> Pondexter won
> 
> ...


Thanks for playing with us Nate :sad:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Quincy is a god.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Which really talented players don't get opportunities? At best, those type of guys would be your 8th-10th men on the roster. I don't see anybody overly talented missing out in the NBA because of a lack of opportunity. 

It does hurt the overally talent pool with more teams with a relative lack of talent being added and the expansion draft would also cause some of the other teams to lose their depth. Some of the expansion teams were really terrible for a long time, of course luck comes into play as well. Miami didn't become a respectable team until Riley took over as the coach, you could argue Orlando lucked out drafting Shaq, Vancouver didn't work out for financial reasons, teams like Minny were terrible for a long time though like you said, the FO really comes into play as well.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

DEATH STARE tonight plz :bron


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The NBA would be better off contracting teams but that'll never happen. I don't want to see watered down teams. I'd rather have a bunch of talents together to make the playoff series' exciting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Which really talented players don't get opportunities? At best, those type of guys would be your 8th-10th men on the roster. I don't see anybody overly talented missing out in the NBA because of a lack of opportunity.
> 
> It does hurt the overally talent pool with more teams with a relative lack of talent being added and the expansion draft would also cause some of the other teams to lose their depth. Some of the expansion teams were really terrible for a long time, of course luck comes into play as well. Miami didn't become a respectable team until Riley took over as the coach, you could argue Orlando lucked out drafting Shaq, Vancouver didn't work out for financial reasons, teams like Minny were terrible for a long time though like you said, the FO really comes into play as well.


I didn't mean really talented as in "All-Stars" but I'm pretty sure there's talented guys you could say never really got their shot or consistent playing time but possibly could've with the addition of two more expansion teams.

Yes the FO is what matters the most. The FO can be the difference between becoming the next Miami Heat in terms of franchise success or Charlotte Bobcats.

And to be fair, there is always been watered down teams and talent disparity. Even when there were 8 teams in the league, there were still teams that were much more stacked than others so I don't really think that's a key argument. The team with worst record in a 82 game season in NBA history happened when there were only 17 teams in the NBA. When there were about 25 NBA teams in the 80's, there was a 32 win team that made the playoffs. There has and will always be garbage teams at the bottom that don't compare to the teams at the top. I don't think expansion affects that.

There's some valid arguments for both sides really.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> The NBA would be better off contracting teams but that'll never happen. I don't want to see watered down teams. I'd rather have a bunch of talents together to make the playoff series' exciting.


I actually prefer this rather than expansion


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Even if you contract teams, there will still be a good number of garbage teams and stacked teams at the top and in the end you'll still have people saying the talent pool is "diluted."

Like I said before, expansion doesn't really effect that like some people like to think.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the only reason I'd want to see an expansion is to see what players would end up on those teams. Never witnessed an expansion in my life so it would be fun for me I guess.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bobcats in 04?

The expansion process is pretty simple.
- There's an expansion draft for the expansion team.
- Every team gets to protect a certain number of players to be ineligible to be drafted in the expansion draft.
- The expansion team or teams get to pick from a pool of players that were unprotected by their teams.
- You can't pick more than one player from a single team.
- You don't have to sign every player you pick in the expansion draft.

For modern standards, players that would likely be in an expansion draft are the guys like Andrew Goudelock, Marquis Daniels, Hasheem Thabeet, Terrence Williams, etc.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> DEATH STARE tonight plz :bron


If Miami loses this game, then prepare for that death stare, he will bring it.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm thinking he'll bring it tonight after Game 4's loss. OUT FOR BLOOD :bron3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Bobcats in 04?
> 
> The expansion process is pretty simple.
> - There's an expansion draft for the expansion team.
> ...


I was 9 then, so the concept didn't make much sense to me.

I know how it works, I just really want to see what players teams will protect and stuff.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you know the exact number on how many players a team can protect? Kinda interested in knowing that. And does the Expansion Team get to be in the NBA Rookie Draft as well?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

8 is the max you can protect and they all have to be players that will be either under contract or upcoming restricted free agents in the upcoming offseason. So for example, if there was an expansion draft this year, guys like CP3 & Dwight would be ineligible for the draft due to them being upcoming unrestricted free agents. However guys like Brandon Jennings & Tyreke Evans who will be RFA this upcoming offseason would be eligible to be picked should they not get protected by their team.

And yes they get to be in the NBA draft.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I think it was 8 players you could protect. The bobcats got the second overall pick in the entry draft. The raptors and grizzlies got fucked by a stupid rule that said they couldnt win the first overall pick for like five years or something and the raptors lost out on iverson despite winning the lottery that year. Still cheesed about that :side:

Edit : Ninja`d by notorious


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

> The Houston Rockets are determined to trade forward Thomas Robinson – the fifth pick in the 2012 NBA draft – to create salary-cap space for the pursuit of Los Angeles Lakers' free-agent superstar Dwight Howard, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The Rockets have made clear to multiple rival teams that they plan to accept the best offer to move Robinson and eliminate his $3.52 million salary for the 2013-14 season.
> 
> Without Robinson's salary, the Rockets will have the space to offer Howard a maximum deal starting at approximately $20.5 million a season.


And it begins...

On pace for three teams after only one season in the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

my god I feel bad for the guy. :lmao


also, seeing as they're this serious, I feel as though they have a good shot at him. REBUILD REBUILD REBUILD. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Robinson was a victim of that moron McHale. He was talented enough to be apart of the Rockets rotation.

Rumors are that Charlotte wants him.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> And it begins...
> 
> On pace for three teams after only one season in the NBA.


That's a big gamble for Houston. I know he's undersized and raw but that's a lottery pick you're trading away for someone you may not be able to acquire. Plus most teams aren't offering much back since Houston isn't interested in return.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I want expansion in the NBA. I want it in the NFL too. In fact, I'm sure I would be able to write a huge debate about it if it happened to become a topic in some sort of debate league or something like that. :side:

I think expansion would be good for fans, players, and the NBA.

As for Robinson, I hope Charlotte gets him for pennies. I want him to get a chance and I don't want Charlotte to waste a first round pick for him at this moment.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Houston doesn't want much in return since they're trying to clear cap space.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

So say if Houston trades away Robinson and signs Howard, do they have room for anyone else? I'm not sure a Lin/Harden/Parsons/Royce White?/Howard lineup would be that much more improved with questions at the 1 and 4 spots.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not gonna lie, T-Rob was my early pick for ROY

Also the 94-95 Magic team is fun to play in 2K from Penny Hardaway to Shaq and Nick Anderson splash from 3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Aid180 said:


> So say if Houston trades away Robinson and signs Howard, do they have room for anyone else? I'm not sure a Lin/Harden/Parsons/Royce White?/Howard lineup would be that much more improved with questions at the 1 and 4 spots.


IIRC they'd still have enough to sign a Josh Smith or Paul Millsap, especially if they also trade Asik.

Lin/Harden/Parsons/Smith/Howard is formidable. Bench would be awful though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I got the Heat winning tonight, feel like lebron is going to go off tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Trade Lin & Asik.

BEVERLY


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lin is too one-dimensional.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

is Lin still awful on defense?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Lin is too one-dimensional.


Going to assume you meant Beverly. Dude's jumper has gotta be at least as good as Lin's. When you add in how much more physical he is, it's a NO-BRAINER.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WOOLCUNT said:


> is Lin still awful on defense?


Yes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Nah I meant Lin.

Lin is only effective when he's able to dominate the ball like he did during that Linsanity run in NY.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Lin would probably make a good second unit PG.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Ugly start


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Great start :bron2


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Samn Young is terrible put Gerald Green in!!!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

No DEATH STARE approach by LeBron = Indy wins.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Chalmers with that POSSUM move


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

PAUL GEORGE


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Battier has been awful this whole series from 3.

And lol WHITE GUY BATTLE


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

All birdmans fault. Fuck outta here crack head pedophile.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

DON'T FUCK WITH BIRDMAN


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

This crazy whiteboy fight needs to happen already


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

From game one.


Stall_19 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Birdman and Hansbrough get into a fight before this series is over.


I totally called this.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why am I watching Rays/Marlins over this? [email protected]


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck birdman


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

And why isn't Anderson being thrown out? And why did Hansborough get a technical?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

How is that a T on Hansbrough?


No, no ref bias here. Carry on.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- Deliberate cheap shot knocking someone down.
- Shoving him again.
- Trying to push ref out of the way.

Keep him in the game though. He's a difference maker. We shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What did Hansborough get a technical for? And why wasn't Birdman ejected? If Hibbert knocked down Lebron and shoved him to start a fight do you
think he'd still be playing in the game?

We need the STERN SMILIE back because that was some fix-is-in level of refereeing. Worst officiated major sport in America right there for ya, boys.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nazr got thrown out for far less on Lebron and that was after Lebron did something to him. Anderson just mauls Hans over and over and doesn't get anything worse than a flagrant 1.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What happened exactly? I'm watching how I met your mother than this crap

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah the double T was a copout call.

Whatever the consequence Birdman did wake up the crowd. Was a crappy ass crowd considering how big of a game this is. Indiana crowd has been way better than the Heat's. I just don't understand. Can we give this game to Golden State or Chicago?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"Maybe Tyler should have flopped."
"Hey, flopping works."

This is why NBA is a money losing league that people think is turning into soccer with jump shots, by the way.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

BIRDMAN BIRDMAN SHOWS NO BOUNDARIES BIRDMAN BIRDMAN


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wade and Bosh better get their asses in gear or Indiana is going to win this game easily.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wonder if Mike Wilbon will argue that Hansborough should have been ejected.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chris Anderson didn't get thrown out because Hansbrough didn't throw himself to the ground. :lebron


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I haven't seen Ray Allen suck this bad since.. well last year. Told you he'd run out of gas.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol in what way is the nba a money losing league? Team values have raised ridiculously since the lockout


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"But I don't even know how to flop!"

“Any way you can get an advantage over the opponent to help your team win, so be it.”

;lelbron


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Wonder if Mike Wilbon will argue that Hansborough should have been ejected.


Wilbon has some sort of bias against Tyler? 

I don't know if it's a different officiating crew or what but Birdman should have got tossed for that. That was worse than what Nazi did to Lebron and he got tossed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> I haven't seen Ray Allen suck this bad since.. well last year. Told you he'd run out of gas.


We tried to tell them Starz. But they didn't want to listen. We were just butthurt and fickle Celtic fans.

:kobe


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

jerichosjacket said:


> Lol in what way is the nba a money losing league? Team values have raised ridiculously since the lockout


From 2006 to 2011, the league lost 1.5 billion dollars.

David Stern and Adam Silver say that 2012 will not be profitable.

Of 30 franchises, less than 10 are consistently profitable.
In 2011 for instance, only 8 made money.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

SAM YOUNG TO THE RIM, BABY!

Ray Allen is soooooo bad.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Birdman Rage


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

MAHIMI put Birdman on his azz.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Birdshit.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

If we go into the half with a tie or a lead, I'll feel good about winning this one.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure why the commentators said Tyler should have flopped. He did hit the floor.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> From 2006 to 2011, the league lost 1.5 billion dollars.
> 
> David Stern and Adam Silver say that 2012 will not be profitable.
> 
> ...


Just read a quick little thing on this and i guess youre right. Doesnt make sense given franchise values rising so much and worth more than ever , but i know fuck all about business so meh.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Not sure why the commentators said Tyler should have flopped. He did hit the floor.


Heat bias. Looks like Tyler got legit dropped.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What? He was supposed to flop because some fauxhawk cunt nicknamed "Birdman" shoved him? He was supposed to flop twice?
Sorry he's not Dwayne Wade. Psycho T is A MAN.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Did Hansborough get a technical? For what? 

And how is Anderson still in the game? Sure he didn't throw a punch, but he leveled Hansborough, then pushed when he looked at. What a dumbass.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

1.Hansborough got a T because the league's poster child team was at home.
2. For Anderson still being in the game see reason number 1.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Those are actually the only reasons I could think of.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

El Barto said:


> Heat bias. Looks like Tyler got legit dropped.


Tyler gets legit dropped (there was nothing floppy about it) and then gets shoved after the fact.

Nazr shoves LeBron and he flops about 20 feet across the floor.

Nazr out; Birdman flagrant 1.

Seems legit.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The refs are just making up for the Joey Crawford show that occurred last game that helped Indiana. Don't worry the series is going seven.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Its funny that only 4 WNBA teams dont make the playoffs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

It's funny that people would actually pay attention to the WNBA.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Any possession without a West or Hibbert postup is a failed possession for the Pacers.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I had no idea the WNBA was still an active league.

More nonsense. Haslem went into full thug mode with his trash talk.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh. That 3rd foul on Hill was stupid. Blocked into another guy.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol Haslem is fucking gangster


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao this game. This is some good TV. Some funny ass moments tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh shit Reggie is comparing this Heat team to a former James-led Cavs team.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Oh shit Reggie is comparing this Heat team to a former James-led Cavs team.


So they will get swept by the Spurs like that Cavs team did? :lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here comes the Lebron run. Pacers need to weather this as I don't think Lebron can keep this up against the defense that the Pacers can play.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Bron getting hot


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh lord. Here comes the Jeckyl and Hyde officiating.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:lol take LeBron off the Heat and they're probably a 6-8 seed team that gets swept in the first round.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> So they will get swept by the Spurs like that Cavs team did? :lol


:lelbron:bron4


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Heat are owning the Pacers right now.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Miami is getting away with murder in the 3rd. They are fouling left and right and just about none of it is getting called.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hill being out has killed them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Haslem heat check.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pacers need to post every play.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

That was a dope pass


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wade and Bosh are a combined 2 for 13. Gosh. Haslem's been big when he needed to be. Big run from Miami. 

Damn, James just had too much room to shoot there.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lebron is playing out of his mind. Unbelievable


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That Lebron/Haslem/Chalmers big three working out pretty well for the Heat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Frank fucked up again. Left Hill out too long. Doesn't want him to get a fifth but the game is almost out of reach so what does it even matter? Like seriously, have fun trying to do a 13 comeback in fourth against the heat at home.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

smh @ the Heat fans stealing the 7 Nation army chant. What a bunch of biters


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol, Spo could only take two Heat possessions without Lebron before he called a timeout and brings him back into the game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

now Spo takes Lebron out. Unless Lebron needed a rest that was a ridiculously dumb move because they could have pulled away completely and kept the momentum and crowd going.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well would you trust Wade to run the offense with the way he's been playing?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ouch, bad call cost the Pacers there....


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Went off Bron's leg and now Allen hits a 3. fpalm


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow. Miami should have never even gotten the ball back. Five point swing because of bad officiating. Can't believe I said that.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice five point swing by Miami when Indiana was clawing back. Thanks Joey Crawford


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Rashard Lewis . I forgot all about that dude.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dr. Jones said:


> Nice five point swing by Miami when Indiana was clawing back. Thanks Joey Crawford


Unless Joey Crawford is in disguise he's not reffing this game. And even then he would have made the call if he saw that. Crawford's problem is he calls a fuck load of fouls each game.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Pacers fighting to get back in it... playing good D... get the turnover... ball off LeBron's leg...

Miami ball, Allen 3.

Sounds about right.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

OMG WADE GETS ELBOWED IN THE FACE AND NO CALL FUUUU CROOKED REFS


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Perfect Poster said:


> OMG WADE GETS ELBOWED IN THE FACE AND NO CALL FUUUU CROOKED REFS


Well he does flop so much I'm not even sure if the refs can tell if he gets hit or not.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm just sayin, you people look for ref fuckups more than you actually watch the game. Heat have been on fire this half. It was like 14-18 in their last 15 minutes a little bit ago and then Cole hit another jumper. Hard to beat when someones hitting shots like that.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The Spurs are our only hope now.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

There have been some bad calls this game but those aren't the reason the Pacers are going to lose this game. This is the reason the Pacers are going to lose the game~~~~~
Rebounds: Indiana 29 Maimi 30.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> OMG WADE GETS ELBOWED IN THE FACE AND NO CALL FUUUU CROOKED REFS


Oh, you mean that play where Wade committed a reach in foul that wasn't called? 

He didn't get called for the foul but at least he took a shot to the chin.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont even care about all the refs conspiracy/whining/my team lost blame the refs shit.

This has been a fun ass series to watch.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tater - fpalm you are just the worst. Go cry more about the league while you're at it and keep watching. Trust me, we love seeing post after post about you making some conspiracy over human errors. Rock that tinfoil hat like we know you can.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> I dont even care about all the refs conspiracy/whining/my team lost blame the refs shit.
> 
> This has been a fun ass series to watch.


That's why I'm watching. That's also why I was pissed at Memphis for rolling over to San Antonio.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok..Heat's up by two we can leave now.

but Mom..it's still the 3rd quarter..


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Well if Indiana's backcourt decides to take the next game off like they did this one, this baby is over. Spurs bandwagon bout to get plenty full.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

James and Haslem combined for a big run in the third and carried them to a big run. James is great, almost too great. You might argue that this is just a bit better version of those Cavalier teams (like Reggie said). (I know won 66 games in the regular season, but I mean in the playoffs.)

Wade is almost non existent, and Bosh is overmatched inside. Chalmers, Andersen, Haslem, and Cole all show flashes of brilliance, but take away James and there is no way this team plays with San Antonio, let alone wins this series. 

This is James' team, no question right now.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Birdman should've been ejected for that push.
Heat in 6 tho.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Are we gonna whine about refs or are we gonna talk about Lance Stephenson's And 1 shoes?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Pacers lost this game because 1. Stephenson & Hill disappeared & 2. Haslem had another out of body experience. I said it before & I'll say it again, Haslem will go back to stinking up the joint in the next game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Are we gonna whine about refs or are we gonna talk about Lance Stephenson's And 1 shoes?


:lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> James and Haslem combined for a big run in the third and carried them to a big run. James is great, almost too great. You might argue that this is just a bit better version of those Cavalier teams (like Reggie said). (I know won 66 games in the regular season, but I mean in the playoffs.)
> 
> Wade is almost non existent, and Bosh is overmatched inside. Chalmers, Andersen, Haslem, and Cole all show flashes of brilliance, but take away James and there is no way this team plays with San Antonio, let alone wins this series.
> 
> This is James' team, no question right now.


Replace current Lebron with a younger, less experienced 2007 Lebron and Miami would lose in five against SA. This team really is playing like a glorified 2003-2010 Cavs team.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

To be fair Pacers match up pretty well against the Heat. Bosh has taken a pounding inside and with the exception of this game was always been in foul trouble.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Goddamn, I couldn't believe that third quarter of basketball! Simply some of the worst ball I've ever seen the Pacers play.
Turn a 4 point lead in a double digit deficit, get out-rebounded, commit turnovers galore, set up James for breakaway points
all the time, let the whole team rain 3s on you and go damn near 5 minutes without a point!

Fuckin' disgusting. Shame I gotta stick with my Heat in 6 prediction. There is no way they can win twice in a row
after playing a quarter that terrible.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

who else hates shaq? ruined inside the nba.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I loved shaq in everything but inside the nba, but he adds nothing outside of shaqting a fool. They had perfect chemistry with kenny, chuck and ernie, there was no need to mess with it and if they badly wanted another guy i would have preferred webber.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That was a collapse, but this whole series has had momentum changes so I'm still picking Pacers Game 6


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I hear Shaq keeps talkin shit about Perkins. What the hell shaq?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

StarzNBarz said:


> I hear Shaq keeps talkin shit about Perkins. What the hell shaq?


He stunk it up in the playoffs so he kind of deserves it. He was putting up Jason Collins numbers. :busta


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

StarzNBarz said:


> I hear Shaq keeps talkin shit about Perkins. What the hell shaq?


Perkins tweeted that Shaq talks about himself too much about a month ago or so during the 1st rd I think and Shaq hasnt let go since..

Because I remember Shaq mocked the tweet on air and then called him the "Great Kendrick Perkins" and said he put up dominant stats of something like 5 pts and 4 rebs


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea i know there was beef a couple months ago but shaq keeps talkin shit and won't let it go. Perkins needs to fuck him up Live on the set.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

How was Pedo-Birdman not ejected? Dirty shot away from the ball, Hansbrough stands up for himself and get's another blatant shove, then on top of that he has to be restrained by refs and coaches and he's STILL jaw jacking with the pacers. That's straight biased bullshit, no room for that kind of behavior on the court and he should've been ejected. Nazr Muhammad got ejected for a push like that and he didn't even act as thuggish as Pedo-Birdman was, what classic Heat politics with the refs. It's all on the Spurs to blow up the Death Star now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> Yea i know there was beef a couple months ago but shaq keeps talkin shit and won't let it go. Perkins needs to fuck him up Live on the set.


I'd like to see that fight. both are pretty big dudes.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> Tater - fpalm you are just the worst. Go cry more about the league while you're at it and keep watching. Trust me, we love seeing post after post about you making some conspiracy over human errors. Rock that tinfoil hat like we know you can.


I'm not the only one who can see dat Heat favoritism.



StarzNBarz said:


> How is that a T on Hansbrough?
> 
> 
> No, no ref bias here. Carry on.





RyanPelley said:


> - Deliberate cheap shot knocking someone down.
> - Shoving him again.
> - Trying to push ref out of the way.
> 
> Keep him in the game though. He's a difference maker. We shouldn't be surprised.





SPCDRI said:


> What did Hansborough get a technical for? And why wasn't Birdman ejected? If Hibbert knocked down Lebron and shoved him to start a fight do you think he'd still be playing in the game?
> 
> We need the STERN SMILIE back because that was some fix-is-in level of refereeing. Worst officiated major sport in America right there for ya, boys.





Red Viper said:


> Nazr got thrown out for far less on Lebron and that was after Lebron did something to him. Anderson just mauls Hans over and over and doesn't get anything worse than a flagrant 1.





El Barto said:


> Heat bias. Looks like Tyler got legit dropped.





SPCDRI said:


> 1.Hansborough got a T because the league's poster child team was at home.
> 2. For Anderson still being in the game see reason number 1.





RyanPelley said:


> Oh lord. Here comes the Jeckyl and Hyde officiating.


It's just a fact of life right now and plenty of people can see it. If you want to beat Miami, you gotta beat the refs too.

If you want to blind yourself to the realities of the league, that's on you. Favoritism has existed in this league for a long time. Miami is not the first team to get help from the refs and they won't be the last. 

Wade not getting suspended for the flying ninja elbow and Anderson not getting thrown out are prime examples of how Miami gets treated by the league. Had it been Stephenson landing the elbow to Wade's head, you can bet your ass he would have gotten a game suspension. Had it been Hansbrough knocking Anderson to the ground and them shoving him after the fact, he would have been off to the locker room early.

The Pacers were in firm control of this game for the entire first half. In the third, Miami was able to get away with murder out there. The refs weren't calling shit on them.

Miami Heat fouls:

Game 1: 28.
Game 2: 27.
Game 3: 30.
Game 4: 30.
Game 5: *11*.

That is no coincidence. The Pacers were getting hacked left n right out there and the refs swallowed the whistle because they wanted to let Miami take over the game. They can't have the Heat going down 3-2 and having to play game 6 in Indiana, so they got a little more help than usual in this one.

Try to comprehend this. The league is not "fixed". What it is, is influenced. Sure, you gotta got have good players who can make plays. Stern can't just take the Bobcats for example and decide to make them champs. It doesn't happen always either. Some games are called relatively even. But sometimes, like this game, when the league absolutely cannot afford for their pet team to lose, you'll see a much stronger influence by the refs. The league would prefer it if they didn't have to sway games but they have no problem doing it when they deem necessary. In last year's ECF, it was game 2. This year, it was game 5. It would be retarded to say that Miami only wins because of the refs and that is not what I am saying. Miami wins plenty of games on their own merit. Other times, like tonight, they win because of the refs.

That's life in the NBA.



shutupchico said:


> who else hates shaq? ruined inside the nba.


I used to love Inside the NBA but I had to quit watching when Shaq joined the crew. It turned to complete shit.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

:clap :clap :clap :clap 

Bravo Tater, bravo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Perfect Poster is very naive if he thinks the officials don't favour the Heat. This loss had nothing to do with the officials though (well, very little, as Birdman should have been chucked out and that inbound that Heat shouldn't have got and then got a 3 changed the momentum). Pacers had no answer for LeBron in the third and of course, they allowed the Heat too many rebounds.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Joel said:


> Perfect Poster is very naive if he thinks the officials don't favour the Heat. This loss had nothing to do with the officials though (well, very little, as Birdman should have been chucked out and that inbound that Heat shouldn't have got and then got a 3 changed the momentum). Pacers had no answer for LeBron in the third and of course, they allowed the Heat too many rebounds.


The refs swallowing the whistle on all those Miami hacks in the third played a large role in the outcome of the game. To Miami's credit, they did their part to win. LeBron did have a great quarter, there is no denying that. But without dat ref fuckery, it wouldn't have been a 30-13 blowout quarter. With the way LeBron was playing, Miami might have won anyways. It's too bad we'll never know.

The fact that Miami, a team that had been averaging close to 29 fouls a game in this series, got called for only 11 in this one, is complete and utter bullshit. It's not the only reason Miami won but it is why the game was not close in the 2nd half. 

Anderson not getting tossed is a factor too. Considering Miami's lack of size and the advantage Indy has over them because of that... you take out Anderson and Miami struggles even more in the paint.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tater said:


> The refs swallowing the whistle on all those Miami hacks in the third played a large role in the outcome of the game. To Miami's credit, they did their part to win. LeBron did have a great quarter, there is no denying that. But without dat ref fuckery, it wouldn't have been a 30-13 blowout quarter. With the way LeBron was playing, Miami might have won anyways. It's too bad we'll never know.
> 
> The fact that Miami, a team that had been averaging close to 29 fouls a game in this series, got called for only 11 in this one, is complete and utter bullshit. It's not the only reason Miami won but it is why the game was not close in the 2nd half.
> 
> Anderson not getting tossed is a factor too. Considering Miami's lack of size and the advantage Indy has over them because of that... you take out Anderson and Miami struggles even more in the paint.


It's not like they only called fouls one way that game. Indiana had also had the least amount of fouls called on them so far in the series. Different ref crew that let them play.

Also it's kind of weird to bring the third quarter as to where the refs swallowed their whistles. Maimi was called for 7 fouls that quarter and only 4 fouls for the other three combined. 7 fouls per quarter is pretty much what Miami was averaging during this series. So I don't understand the complains.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> Also it's kind of weird to bring the third quarter as to where the refs swallowed their whistles. Maimi was called for 7 fouls that quarter and only 4 fouls for the other three combined. 7 fouls per quarter is pretty much what Miami was averaging during this series. So I don't understand the complains.


7 called. More than 7 not called.

Also, :lmao @ 4 foul calls over 3 quarters of play. Yeah, that's legit.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tater said:


> 7 called. More than 7 not called.
> 
> Also, :lmao @ 4 foul calls over 3 quarters of play. Yeah, that's legit.


So you think Miami committed over 14 fouls that quarter? I know you hate the heat but come on now. I watched the game and the refs let both team play. You specified the 3rd quarter was where they swallowed their whistle and I pointed out that Miami had most of the fouls called on them in that quarter. They've averaged 7 fouls per quarter throughout this series when the refs were calling the game tighter for both teams. So getting called for 7 in that quarter seemed like it was enough.

You're grasping at straws here. There were 2 easily bad calls that went in the Heats favor and those were the call that gave the Heat the ball when it went out on Lebron and Birdman not getting ejected. The rest of the game was officiated fine. They let both teams play and free throws were 15 for Indiana and 12 for Miami. There wasn't a big gap in points in the paint so it's not like one team was attacking more than the other. They called the entire game the same way for both teams. It's not like they called a crap load of fouls on Indiana this game. There are times to harp on officials after a loss and that was not one of them.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I've always hated the saying "the refs let both teams play". It's just an excuse for fouls not getting called. You're right that there were fouls the Pacers committed that didn't get called but there were a lot more Heat fouls that they let slide.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tater said:


> I've always hated the saying "the refs let both teams play". It's just an excuse for fouls not getting called. You're right that there were fouls the Pacers committed that didn't get called but there were a lot more Heat fouls that they let slide.


It's not an excuse. Different crews call the came differently. If Joey Crawford was in town there would have been a whole heck of a lot fouls called but this was a different crew. It's up to the team to adjust to the way the officials called the game. What matters is that they call it the same way for both teams and in this game I felt that was case.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> It's not an excuse. Different crews call the came differently. If Joey Crawford was in town there would have been a whole heck of a lot fouls called but this was a different crew. It's up to the team to adjust to the way the officials called the game. What matters is that they call it the same way for both teams and in this game I felt that was case.


*shrugs* Okay. You've made your points and I've made mine. We're not going to agree on it, so I see no point in continuing the argument.

Let it be stated for the record, although I hate LeBron and Miami, I am more than capable of respecting their legit accomplishments. The one time I have been scared shitless of what LeBron is capable of is game 6 of the ECF last season. He sure as fuck did not need ref help in that game. 45/15/5 on 19 of 26 shooting. He wasn't flopping around like a fish. He wasn't making goofy faces and begging just to be liked. He dropped all the bullshit and was legit scary in that game. If THAT LeBron showed up a little more often, he wouldn't need ref help. 

I'd still hate him but with that LeBron I would at least have some more respect. If he comes out and does shit like that again, I will show some respect. If he wins with help of refs, I'm gonna call it like I see it.




Also, "how the officials call the game" is another bullshit thing in sports. Rules shouldn't be left up to interpretation. If it's a foul, fucking call it. Rules should not change from game to game in any legit sport.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Tater, you do realize that the Pacers have shot more FTs and had less fouls called on them compared to the Heat right? The Pacers shot over 30 FTs in 4 of the 5 games, including one with 44 and in total have shot 38 more FTs than Miami. The Pacers have shot more FTs than the Heat in every game this series and there's only been two games in this series where the Heat were called for more fouls than the Pacers.

Maybe your little refs are cheating for the Heat shit would have more credibility if that wasn't the case.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Hey Tater, you do realize that the Pacers have shot more FTs and had less fouls called on them compared to the Heat right? The Pacers shot over 30 FTs in 4 of the 5 games, including one with 44 and in total have shot 38 more FTs than Miami.
> 
> Maybe your little refs are cheating for the Heat shit would have more credibility if that wasn't the case.


I'm not going to bother explaining to you how a jump shooting team gets to the FT line less than a team that operates in the paint.

My points have been made. I stand by them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

After every game you're in here whining about refs cheating for the Heat, shit is annoying as fuck.

If the refs are cheating how are the Heat getting called for more fouls and shooting less FTs? Fuck outta here with your shit. Because if the Heat shot 44 FTs in a game like Indiana did or were averaging over 30 FTs like Indiana you'd be in here foaming from the mouth writing an 8000 word essay on why the NBA is rigged for the Heat.

And yeah the Heat shoot a lot of three pointers but they also drive to the paint pretty often.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Fuck outta here with your shit.


This is me. Getting out of here with my shit.

Try an intelligent conversation if you want an intelligent response.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You're annoying and full of shit.

I don't care what your response is but you and your whole conspiracy stuff is tired and annoying at this point.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Notorious said:


> You're annoying and full of shit.
> 
> I don't care what your response is...


You're annoying and full of shit.

I don't care what your response is...

Hot damn! We agree on something! 






/end of discussion


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Miami Heat plays aggressive and dirty, even more so than the Pacers, and certainly dirtier.The Heat went from 30 fouls
a game to 10 in this one because 3-2 Indiana setting up Indiana/San Antonio championship is diabolical for the ratings.
I love the Pacers but I acknowledge Hibbert, Hill and George are nowhere near the draws of James, Wade and Bosh. This 
league hasn't been overall profitable in almost a decade and they are desperate for a team like the Heat to be the next
Bulls and be a big league-wide moneymaker for them. I love the Pacers and say, within 5 years I think they have a ring, 
but they'll never be a drawing, superstar dream team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Pacers also shot less FTs than their average, as well as Miami.

Am I saying that the Heat don't get away with stuff? No. But I'd hardly say the refs are cheating for them in this series and especially not in game 5. Turnovers, bad shot selection and defensive lapses, especially I'm that 3rd quarter is what killed Indiana.

I agree that Birdman should've been ejected, no doubt about it. I agree that the Heat do get away with things, but there are times when the Pacers get away with things as well.

Also love how Tater is avoiding responding to what I said in my previous post.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Miami Heat plays aggressive and dirty, even more so than the Pacers, and certainly dirtier.The Heat went from 30 fouls
> a game to 10 in this one because 3-2 Indiana setting up Indiana/San Antonio championship is diabolical for the ratings.
> I love the Pacers but I acknowledge Hibbert, Hill and George are nowhere near the draws of James, Wade and Bosh. This
> league hasn't been overall profitable in almost a decade and they are desperate for a team like the Heat to be the next
> ...


This guy gets it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Have you all ever considered that the Heat are just flat out better than the Pacers and that not everything has to be a conspiracy?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a preposterous statement Notorious. How can they push the 'referee's rigged it for Miami' narrative if that's true? That's crazy talk.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^:bron4


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

LePep talk :lmao
James Jones :lmao
Stare at Bosh at the end :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Have you all ever considered that the Heat are just flat out better than the Pacers and that not everything has to be a conspiracy?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They are better. Last game was won by the Heat and had little to do with the refs but yet the refs still impacted the game in favour of the Heat. The Anderson bullshit and it blatantly going off Lebron were two fucking awful calls.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

also with the free throw shit that is ridiculously stupid. Notorious do you not understand context or basketball whatsoever? The Pacers play completely inside and the Heat have literally zero ways of stopping Hibbert and Pacer players from attacking the paint so of course they're going to have to foul. Can you tell me what else they would have to do when they're playing small ball.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Pacers lost this game because 1. Stephenson & Hill disappeared & 2. Haslem had another out of body experience. I said it before & I'll say it again, Haslem will go back to stinking up the joint in the next game.


Where'd that LeChoke sig go? :lmao



shutupchico said:


> who else hates shaq? ruined inside the nba.


He's improved, but that's not saying much



jerichosjacket said:


> I loved shaq in everything but inside the nba, but he adds nothing outside of shaqting a fool. They had perfect chemistry with kenny, chuck and ernie, there was no need to mess with it and if they badly wanted another guy i would have preferred webber.


Agreed, Webber>>. GP is great too



HeatWave said:


> Perkins tweeted that Shaq talks about himself too much about a month ago or so during the 1st rd I think and Shaq hasnt let go since..
> 
> Because I remember Shaq mocked the tweet on air and then called him the "Great Kendrick Perkins" and said he put up dominant stats of something like 5 pts and 4 rebs


that was funny as fuck


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Watching espn Broussard hit it perfectly. Wade is gonna need to get really good on jumpers if he wants to play at a great lvl later on his career. He was never a great shooter and it showed even more when he didnt wanna take the 3 at the end of game 4. He wont be able to drive on anyone with the way his knees are. Thats why guys like Jordan and Kobe are able to excel even when older and the reason I dont see Lebron falling off much later in his career.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

lol Broussard, had Mike and Mike on in the background in the morning and heard he's at it again with his SOURCES (Chris Paul angry at the Clippers). Can't believe he's still employed and/or anyone takes his word seriously.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Rumor has it that Boston is interested in Millsap, some going as far as calling him the Celtics' plan A. Thoughts Notorious and Starz?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> also with the free throw shit that is ridiculously stupid. Notorious do you not understand context or basketball whatsoever? The Pacers play completely inside and the Heat have literally zero ways of stopping Hibbert and Pacer players from attacking the paint so of course they're going to have to foul. Can you tell me what else they would have to do when they're playing small ball.


The Pacers are averaging over 30 free throw attempts per game during this series. In one game they shot 44.

Why is it that it's perfectly ok for Indiana to shoot that many FT's but yet when a team like Miami or OKC or LA do it, then we hear about how much the NBA is rigged? And don't try to use the flopping excuse as to why people get mad when that happens because the Pacers players flop too.

When Indiana shoots 40 FT's in a game, it's because they deserve them.
When Miami shoots 40 FT's in a game, it's because the NBA is rigged.

Yes I'm aware that the Pacers have a big size advantage and that they operate in a paint but a team shouldn't be shooting 44 FT's in a game and averaging over 30 in a series. That is a ridiculously high number.

There have been bad calls on both sides during this series. Yeah Birdman not getting ejected was bad. The shot clock situation was bad. But what about when in game 1 Paul George missed a three pointer and got three FT's towards the end of OT that would've won Indiana the game even though there was no foul? Where was all the outrage because of that? Where was all the "NBA is rigged" talk when Indiana was on their way to stealing a game due to a horrible call? What about when LeBron fouled out in game 4 on a terrible call? Was the NBA rigged then or was that ok?

I mean come on. I'm not gonna say the Heat doesn't get questionable calls in their favor because I'm not that naive. They do. But also I'm not gonna act like the rest of you have throughout pretty much this entire playoff run and get on here and whine and bitch about how the NBA is rigged every time the Heat win a game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Aid180 said:


> Rumor has it that Boston is interested in Millsap, some going as far as calling him the Celtics' plan A. Thoughts Notorious and Starz?


Ehh. Depends on the price.

He's much better than Brandon Bass but at the same time, signing him could potentially hurt Sullinger's growth. Sully & Bass used to pretty much split minutes but I know that wouldn't be the case if Millsap goes to Boston.

Rondo/Bradley/Green/Millsap/KG is a solid 2nd round exit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Did you even read my post? I know you did because you mentioned it in your post so come on, what the fuck are you even going on about? EVERYONE IN THE LEAGUE KNOWS THE ONLY WAY TO GET FREE THROWS IS TO ATTACK THE PAINT. That's why they have such a huge free throw advantage, that's why the Lakers used to have such a large free throw advantage, that's why teams with big man have a large free throw advantage. When you have bigs that can attack the rim really well against a very undersized team you're going to get to the line A LOT. Who on the Heat can stop Hibbert? West? Only Lebron contains West really well and Lebron is usually guard a wing player or a guard, not their bigs.

So get the fuck out of here with "oh they have more free throws", well damn right they do because they live in the paint compared to the Heat who just have LEBRON who attacks the paint. They have ONE player. Wade has been hobbled and useless at driving and everyone else, literally including their bigs, is a jump shooter. You have Anderson that just does tips in and lay ups when directly blow the the rim and that's it. 

So explain to me why they shouldn't have a large free throw advantage when the Pacers live and in die from their paint production while the Heat are composed of a bunch of jump shooters.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I never said the Pacers shouldn't shoot more FT's than the Heat.

But no team should be shooting FOURTY-FOUR FREE THROWS in a game. That is a ridiculously and unnecessarily high number of FT's and that goes for any team. 40+ FT's in a game is atrocious. But once again, it's ok for the Pacers to shoot 40 FT's in a game. There's nothing wrong with that. But god forbid the Heat shoot half as many as that, then the NBA is rigged beyond belief.

I also love how you failed to acknowledge my last two paragraphs.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Tater said:


> I'm not the only one who can see dat Heat favoritism.
> 
> It's just a fact of life right now and plenty of people can see it. If you want to beat Miami, you gotta beat the refs too.
> 
> ...


Great post, I was thinking the same thing about the Heat starting to trap/hack the shit out of the Pacers in the 3rd quarter and the refs completely swallowed their whistles and allowed about 10 blatant reach ins while Miami attempted their trap defense. The fouls per game stat is especially telling, this game had the Heat bias written all over starting with Birdman not getting ejected on a play that ANY Pacer would be ejected for no questions asked (blatant dirty shot away from the ball, shove, restrained by coaches and referees). People think that means the game is intentionally rigged, it's not. But there is an extreme bias towards the Heat and it's fucking disgusting that the most talented team in the league needs to get bailed out by the refs because they can't handle the physicality of Indy in the paint. 

I think people are finally at the breaking point with this non-sense officiating in the NBA. I personally can't wait til College ball starts up again because it's basketball the way it was meant to be played. You don't have to deal with NEARLY as much of the flopping, ref politics, players bitching for calls 24/7. Either way if the heat win the title again this year it will have a huge asterisk in most NBA fan's minds. I don't feel that way about their title last year. At this rate the refs are just going to suck their cocks to the finish line, these playoff have told me a lot about the state of the NBA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

How the hell will the Heat winning a title this year have an asterisk next to it?

You people are unbearable fpalm

I mean I get it, you hate the Heat but come on. The hate blinds you.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Joel said:


> Perfect Poster is very naive if he thinks the officials don't favour the Heat. This loss had nothing to do with the officials though (well, very little, as Birdman should have been chucked out and that inbound that Heat shouldn't have got and then got a 3 changed the momentum). Pacers had no answer for LeBron in the third and of course, they allowed the Heat too many rebounds.


Yeah, the refs typically favor Miami but they do for every team with big market stars. I hate how people just single out the Heat, a guy like DJ Augustin isn't gonna get the same calls as Dwayne Wade that's just how the league is and always will be.

And since Tater, Magic and company love to shout conspiracy after every game, why don't you look at the series stats? Indy has shot almost forty more fts than Miami. 

It's also funny how no one mentioned the Joey Crawford show during game five that gave Indy a huge edge, the league had a vested interest in extending the series because of the amount of money they earn from advertisers if a series goes six or seven games rather than four. If anything was a conspiracy, it was the officiating during that game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yep, everythings just given onto a platter for THE KING.

:lelbron DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

They don't mention it because it doesn't fit their "anti-ref, NBA is rigged for Miami, refs hate Indiana" agenda.

Yeah Miami does get some questionable calls in their favor, but the bitching in this thread about refs and conspiracy during this series has just been unbearable.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> I never said the Pacers shouldn't shoot more FT's than the Heat.
> 
> But no team should be shooting FOURTY-FOUR FREE THROWS in a game. That is a ridiculously and unnecessarily high number of FT's and that goes for any team. 40+ FT's in a game is atrocious. But once again, it's ok for the Pacers to shoot 40 FT's in a game. There's nothing wrong with that. But god forbid the Heat shoot half as many as that, then the NBA is rigged beyond belief.
> 
> I also love how you failed to acknowledge my last two paragraphs.


Paul George got hit while shooting. It was a weak foul but contact was made and enough of it for there to be called a foul. 

I already went over why it's fine. Are you not reading? The Heat have one player that should get a lot of free throws right now because they have one player that goes inside a lot and even that player still only goes in there like 50% of the time and that's Lebron. Who else should be getting calls on that? If they averaged that many free throws per game then of course there would be outrage because you have a bunch of jump shooters getting calls for reasons unknown. In 2011 Wade and Lebron both averaged around 10 attempts per game for free throws(it was probably around 7-9, I just can't remember the exact number) and I didn't really complain about that because both would drive in a lot to get calls. Wade was exceptional at getting calls. Now he can hardly move into the paint, let alone drive in to get calls.

Pacers pound it inside hard and get their calls, nonstop. Lance, George, West, Hibbert all like to go inside and try to score. George settles for a lot of jumpers, but like Lebron he also likes to get inside throughout the game. 

And yes, 44 is excessive, but the refs have been excessive on both sides in terms of fouls, its the questionable calls that have all been basically going in the Heat's favor. I'm not talking about 50/50 calls either, I'm talking about the ball only touching and going off Lebron, Chris Anderson mauling Hans, the ball hitting the rim and yet them getting a 24 second violation. All these things have led to Miami going on a run afterwards and getting HUGE momentum. All of them. Those calls were game changing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys do a great job of arguing without merit. These aren't blind attacks on Lebron/Heat, my blind attacks are when I question Lebron's ability as a player, not their fucking obvious ref advantage that they've gotten throughout their run together. The Pacers are getting calls for the way they play and for the way the Heat play(SMALL BALL), so your arguments about free throws are awful given the context of styles that they both play and you guys are literally talking out of your ass to defend the heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So because Paul George got touched, they were right to call a foul?

But don't you guys also bitch because the refs call ticky-tack fouls when there's minimal contact on a Heat player? Let's not have a double standard here.

So much contact here. Obvious foul.






fpalm


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn at this conversation/bitching

We should talk about JUWAN HOWARD's locker room outburst at halftime that made the Heat wake up instead. Although lol at that guy who said college basketball is the way basketball is "supposed to be played". 35 second shot clock lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He got him on the arm during a jump shot? You don't have to maul a guy for it to be a foul when it's a jumper.


Your arguments are bad. All you're doing is point at stats and expecting that to be your case. Why don't you explain to me why Pacers shouldn't be getting as many fouls as they do when the Heat's biggest big man on the court at most times is only 10 pounds bigger than both George and LANCE when those two aren't even the Pacers big man, in fact they're the wing players. Tell me how the Heat are supposed to defend the paint without fouling when they can't even stop the Pacers from grabbing all the offensive boards because they have no size, do you notice that huge difference as well, it's for the exact same reasons as the free throw discrepancy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll tell you that when you tell me how the NBA is cheating and rigging this series for the Heat even though there's been bad/questionable calls for both sides but yet you all in this thread choose to ignore when the Pacers players flop or benefit from bad/questionable calls.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not saying it's rigged for the Heat to win? I'm saying that the refs have affected the game in favour of the Heat with their questionable calls. The Heat are still the better team and games 3 and 5 were absolute blowouts while game 1 was the one that Pacers let slip away. I don't think any of the games have been decided by the refs thus far to be honest.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Then why are you arguing with me if that isn't even what I was talking about?

I'm talking to the people like Tater who believe the refs are cheating/rigging games for the Heat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

idk, I like arguing. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Enough of arguing about refs...



> Chris Paul is angry with the Los Angeles Clippers' organization due to how he has been widely blamed for the dismissal of Vinny Del *****, according to a source.
> 
> Paul will be a free agent and it is unclear if it will impact his decision, but the source said it could lead him to explore options elsewhere.
> 
> ...


CP3 to Houston or Atlanta with Dwight plz.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Enough of arguing about refs...
> 
> 
> 
> CP3 to Houston or Atlanta with Dwight plz.


*By Chris Broussard | ESPN The Magazine*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh shit fpalm


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Then why are you arguing with me if that isn't even what I was talking about?
> *
> I'm talking to the people like Tater who believe the refs are cheating/rigging games for the Heat.*


Nobody believes that lol. Were talking about the bias they get off the star power and politicking they do with the refs. Stuff like Birdman not getting ejected despite his actions being 2x as bad as Nazr Muhammad who got tossed faster then you could say "flop" for pushing Lebron. That's called bias, no one thinks David Stern is showing the refs PowerPoint presentations on how to rig games in his Evil Lair.

How about Wade (repeat offender) not getting fined for flopping despite him having the most blatant and egregious flop in this whole series? Bias. How about Wade jumping for no reason at mid court and elbowing Stephenson in the head? We all know had it been the other way around Stephenson would have to sit game 3 for a "dirty and thuggish play". But if it's Dwayne Wade "Uhhh yeah he was leaping into the air at mid court to uhhh... test out how high he could jump in his new shoes and uhhh... he had to stretch out his elbow in mid air because it was feeling a little sore". Wade is a dirty player and he 100% intended to elbow Stephenson (Because Stephenson talks shit to him all the time).. he did his best to make it look like an accident but anyone with half a brain cell could see what he was trying to do. Wade does that dirty shit all the time and then plays dumb after the fact. The guy is just a repeat offender of this type of stuff and it never has any repercussions. That's bias, we see players get fined and suspend for much less then Wade has done over the years. Let's not even talk about all the travels Lebron has gotten away with over the years (especially in important situations like in the playoffs against the Bulls in 2011). Apparently he's just allowed to change his pivot foot as he pleases, it's always a "Crab Dribble" or some other made up fucking move that's a fancy way to say he took 4 steps.

The heat play by their own set of rules with the refs and that's just how it is, they get more drawn charges then any other team and a lot of them are actually blocking fouls, guys like Lebron and Wade travel multiple times a game and it goes uncalled, flops are rewarded on the regular, if Lebron or Wade throws a hissy fit the game starts getting called differently, guys like Birdman can get away with cheap shots and shoves that any other team's player would get ejected for. It's just a laundry list of bias with this team that makes them particularly disdainful.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree with you on Birdman's ejection, Wade getting away with what he did to Stephenson and LeBron's traveling.

I never denied that the Heat do get away with things, but at the same time that's to be expected since they're the biggest draws in the NBA. And it's like that with any sport.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

#Mark said:


> Yeah, the refs typically favor Miami but they do for every team with big market stars. I hate how people just single out the Heat, a guy like DJ Augustin isn't gonna get the same calls as Dwayne Wade that's just how the league is and always will be.
> 
> And since Tater, Magic and company love to shout conspiracy after every game, why don't you look at the series stats? Indy has shot almost forty more fts than Miami.
> 
> It's also funny how no one mentioned the Joey Crawford show during game five that gave Indy a huge edge, the league had a vested interest in extending the series because of the amount of money they earn from advertisers if a series goes six or seven games rather than four. If anything was a conspiracy, it was the officiating during that game.


Well Chicago actually is a bigger market than Miami, yet Miami is still favoured over them. Which is due to the stars.

While I'm not going to say that the officials are told to make sure Heat win (don't believe that), I do think it's in the back of the officials minds to favour Heat (the face of the NBA). When there is a quick decision to make, I think that it will always swing in the way of whoever is the star team and that happens to be the Heat right now. It happens in all sports.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Couple draft news 

Sources tell ESPN.com that the Cavs still have Kentucky PF/C Nerlens Noel atop their big board.
Per Chad Ford, Georgetown F Otto Porter and Maryland C Alex Len are also in the mix for the Cavs at No. 1 overall. But Noel sits on top of the board because their advanced metric numbers "strongly" favor the 19-year-old Kentucky product. Red flags on Noel still include his recovery from a February ACL tear, his raw offensive game and his weight. He was just 206 pounds at the Combine, although Noel claims he weighed 228 pounds at the time of his injury.

Sources tell ESPN.com that new Wolves GM Flip Saunders is "especially high" on UCLA G/F Shabazz Muhammad.
The Wolves have also been linked to Indiana G/F Victor Oladipo. It's clear that they plan to address their deficiencies on the wings in the draft at No. 9 overall. Muhammad, whose stock has been falling since the Combine, is likely to be available for Saunders. They'd have to trade up to get Oladipo.

Scouts are comparing Indiana PF/C Cody Zeller to Chris Bosh and LaMarcus Aldridge.
Similar to Bosh and Aldridge, Zeller is a thin college center trying to transition to power forward in the NBA. He didn't get to show off his jumper in college, but he's reportedly been lights-out during the pre-draft process. Zeller also graded out better than Bosh or Aldridge in terms of leaping ability, lateral quickness and straight-line speed. At 7'0/230, his stock is rising.

The agent for Miami PG Shane Larkin said his client has no intention of working out for the Knicks.
"We don't feel like he's going to be on the board when they select," agent Steve McCaskill said. The Knicks hold the No. 24 pick in the June 27 draft. They could use some point guard depth with Jason Kidd at 40 years old and Pablo Prigioni's future unclear. Larkin's stock rose a little at the Combine when he showed extremely well in the athletic drills. The negative is that he measured in at 5-foot-11 1/2 and 170 pounds. Trey Burke is considered undersized at 6-foot-1 1/4 and 187.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope the Thunder can get Zeller or really any center that could be half decent as anyone is better than Perkins at this point. Literally any center they draft should be given minutes right away so they can develop as quick as possible to get Perkins out as fast as possible.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope Blazers get Zeller


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope the Thunder pick a bust so it can make them look even dumber for the Harden trade.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UJIRI


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

That's big for the Raptors.

Hopefully he can save them from the treadmill mediocrity Colangelo had them going toward.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

JM said:


> UJIRI


We got em!



















Now all they need is to amnesty bargs and I`ll be content for the summer.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

How about you all just shut up and pay homage to what I was presented on twitter today


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

You win at life.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> @FisolaNYDN At this rate, LeBron might start *referring to Wade as Larry Hughes* and will call Chris Bosh "Z".


:cheer


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

come on now guys, no need to take shots at Larry by comparing Wade to him. That's just low, Larry was better that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's awesome for the Raptors


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Mookie Blaylock got into a serious car crash, head-on collision and is currently on life support.

So sad


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> How about you all just shut up and pay homage to what I was presented on twitter today


ac


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Notorious said:


> Mookie Blaylock got into a serious car crash, head-on collision and is currently on life support.
> 
> So sad


Damn. :sad:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

NBA rescinds Hansbroughs tech AND upgrades Birdshit's Flagrant to a Flagrant 2 and suspends him for game 6. hahaha


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I'll be fucking damned. Birdman out for game 6 with his flagrant upgraded to a 2 and Hansbrough had his T rescinded.

How about that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tater said:


> Well I'll be fucking damned. Birdman out for game 6 with his flagrant upgraded to a 2 and Hansbrough had his T rescinded.
> 
> How about that.


After all the death threats you probably sent Stern within the past 12hrs, it seems they had no choice...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh shit its gonna.be exactly like last year. Haslem was suspended for hurting Tyler so the Heat won the game for him, this year they'll win it for The BIRDMAN.

With all the whining from the usuals im not surprised he got suspended.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Seriously keeping that T on Tyler would have just straight up been a dick move. He didn't do shit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyler had it coming sooner or later.

Whether it's intentional or not he does some dirty shit and I'm surprised it's took this long in his career for a player to try to legit fight him and not just get in his face.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> After all the death threats you probably sent Stern within the past 12hrs, it seems they had no choice...


David Stern probably gets death threats all year from all types of fans.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Oh shit its gonna.be exactly like last year. Haslem was suspended for hurting Tyler so the Heat won the game for him, *this year they'll win it for The BIRDMAN.*
> 
> With all the whining from the usuals im not surprised he got suspended.


Where's the logic there? Miami goes out and wins a game for a guy that has no self control and did a selfish thing by taking out someone that didn't even do anything to him? 

The league did the right thing here. No question.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

How is everyone supposed to keep their tinfoil hats on if the NBA suspends BIRDMAN BIRDMAN? How will they continue to push this narrative?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I have no issue with Birdman getting suspended just like I wouldnt have had an issue with him not getting suspended. I do think you cant really compare his incident with Nazr for the simple fact that if I recall, Nazr's push happened after the whistle was blown while Birdman's was still while play was going on. Even the shove afterwards andw e all know refs take offense more to after the whistle stuff. I do think Hansborough was given the T for that shoulder/chest bump he gave Birdman which prompted Birdman to then shove him. The fact they rescinded the T imo probably has more to do with the outrage behind it, rather than them feeling he didn't deserve it. Could be wrong but that's just the way I see it..

That all being said, I still believe Zach Randolph's choking of Blake while they wrestled on the ground is the 1 and only play I wholeheartedly feel NBA messed up on in the playoffs by not suspending him a game after reviewing it. Think he got ejected (Which was right) but deserved a whole heck of a lot more


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> How is everyone supposed to keep their tinfoil hats on if the NBA suspends BIRDMAN BIRDMAN? How will they continue to push this narrative?


It's quite simple, really. Sometimes the league goes too far with their bias, then they'll make a move that says they're not, so they have something to point at. See! Look! We're legit!

The exact same thing happened earlier in the season when LeBron went 5 games without a foul call. When the media started making a story of it, the very next Heat game, foul on Lebron in the first minute. See! Look! We call fouls on LeBron!

The league may be dirty but they're not entirely stupid either. They realized that what happened was too far into the bullshit spectrum, so they made a move to cover their asses.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tater said:


> It's quite simple, really. Sometimes the league goes too far with their bias, then they'll make a move that says they're not, so they have something to point at. See! Look! We're legit!
> 
> The exact same thing happened earlier in the season when LeBron went 5 games without a foul call. When the media started making a story of it, the very next Heat game, foul on Lebron in the first minute. See! Look! We call fouls on LeBron!
> 
> The league may be dirty but they're not entirely stupid either. They realized that what happened was too far into the bullshit spectrum, so they made a move to cover their asses.


Or maybe they just looked at the damn play and decided that he should have suspended and had nothing to do with your elaborate narrative where the refs are screwing Indiana out of this series. How does the Wade foul that got called on George at end of game 1 or Lebron fouling out of game 4 fit in this elaborately constructed narrative you've thought out that Indiana is getting screwed?

Or could it possibly be that the refs are calling this series legit down the middle and you're fucking bitching over *nothing*!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> How is everyone supposed to keep their tinfoil hats on if the NBA suspends BIRDMAN BIRDMAN? How will they continue to push this narrative?


lol Yeah the NBA really put the screws to the Heat by making that ridiculously obvious suspension ruling!

What a totally out of the norm response to a player who commits a blatant cheap shot, an additional shove, has to be physically restrained by referees/coaches, and still didn't even get ejected.. The NBA making an obvious suspension ruling magically justifies all the other bs that's been going on. There you have it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fouling those guys out is just a cover up for all the biased calls they make for the Heat, don't you know? That way people don't have a suspicion.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Mookie's condition is stable following the car crash, so that's some good news.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Haslem is more valuable to Miami than the Birdman is, so what happened last year is a different scenario. Anderson gives a little bit of rest time to the starters, but otherwise that's about it although he does bring some toughness that Miami needs in this series and will definitely need against the Spurs. 

LeBron and the Heat finish this series tomorrow night, they want to get this over with so they can get a few days of rest. And the Pacers have put up a great fight, but to have a shot they need Granger.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Fouling those guys out is just a cover up for all the biased calls they make for the Heat, don't you know? That way people don't have a suspicion.


 Like I said no one thinks the refs are trying to rig games or intentionally screw over Indiana. But the way the Heat politic the refs and have these established standards for calls is undeniable. Dwayne Wade can pump fake, not draw the defender into the air, then just jump into the defender and put up a shot and that's an established foul call for him with the refs even though Wade is the one creating the contact. I've seen other players try the same exact thing and receive no such call unless they actually draw the defender into them. Same goes with Lebron's travels, other players actually get called for changing their pivot foot or taking a 4 step gather to attack the basket, Lebron RARELY does. They also have an established standard for charges, a good portion of them are blocking fouls. I'm not trying to single out the Heat because I've seen similar bias for teams like the Lakers as recent as this regular season. Basketball is such a personal sport compared to games like football that these larger then life players like Lebron or Kobe can really dictate the treatment their team get's from officials and it's becoming an increasing problem in the NBA. MJ occasionally worked the refs over in his day, don't get me wrong.. but the stuff we're seeing current day is on another level completely.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Heat not even top 5 flopping squad in the past 15 years. If I needed key flops, there were some Sacramento, LA, Dallas, San Antonio, OKC squads that could get the job done. Shoot, some of those players from those squads caused rule changes lol

Oh and speaking of LeBron and traveling, does anyone quite know what a crab dribble is? I saw C-Webb & Gary Payton talk about it once because it is an actual thing, but if I recall, they said LeBron was doing it wrong..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Paul Pierce is an expert in that Wade move too, I dont how many times ive seen him pump fake and basically jump into the defender. Wade doesnt even get that call alot, he has made some gamewinners where refs have not called that a foul.

Its just something on the internet where the Heat have so much ppl who dislike them. Your favorite team has floppers and players who politic for fouls. Juat seems most ppl seem to focus on the Heat whenever they do something.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Like I said no one thinks the refs are trying to rig games or intentionally screw over Indiana. But the way the Heat politic the refs and have these established standards for calls is undeniable. Dwayne Wade can pump fake, not draw the defender into the air, then just jump into the defender and put up a shot and that's an established foul call for him with the refs even though Wade is the one creating the contact. I've seen other players try the same exact thing and receive no such call unless they actually draw the defender into them. Same goes with Lebron's travels, other players actually get called for changing their pivot foot or taking a 4 step gather to attack the basket, Lebron RARELY does. They also have an established standard for charges, a good portion of them are blocking fouls. I'm not trying to single out the Heat because I've seen similar bias for teams like the Lakers as recent as this regular season. Basketball is such a personal sport compared to games like football that these larger then life players like Lebron or Kobe can really dictate the treatment their team get's from officials and it's becoming an increasing problem in the NBA. MJ occasionally worked the refs over in his day, don't get me wrong.. but the stuff we're seeing current day is on another level completely.


Excellent post. (Y)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight to meet with everyone!!!!!!

Still think Atlanta is 1 and Houston is 2, though SI is reporting Houston is he frontrunner right now..Dwight gets to run P&R with Harden AND learn from Kevin McHale..What a situation that would be


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

So after all the buildup these years of Dwight joining the Lakers he only lasts one season? I wouldn't count the Lakers out of the race yet. And who the fuck would intentionally want to go to Atlanta?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Big fish in Small pond.

I mean, Houston seems like a much more ideal fit, but it's Dwight so who the fuck knows what's going on in his head.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Heat not even top 5 flopping squad in the past 15 years. If I needed key flops, there were some Sacramento, LA, Dallas, San Antonio, OKC squads that could get the job done. Shoot, some of those players from those squads caused rule changes lol
> 
> *Oh and speaking of LeBron and traveling, does anyone quite know what a crab dribble is? I saw C-Webb & Gary Payton talk about it once because it is an actual thing, but if I recall, they said LeBron was doing it wrong..*


I remember that segment. If I recall Gary Payton said something to the effect of "I've never heard of a Crab Dribble in my life". Webber said something to the effect of "I've heard of it, but that wasn't a crab dribble, that was a travel". lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Stall_19 said:


> So after all the buildup these years of Dwight joining the Lakers he only lasts one season? I wouldn't count the Lakers out of the race yet. And who the fuck would intentionally want to go to Atlanta?


My feelings: Hometown guy, not to mention I'd think he wouldn't mind playing alongside Horford(Who I feel is a natural PF) who can take a tad off pressure off him in the paint limiting doubles


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

If the Lakers don't retain Howard then they need to blow that team up. They have no future without Howard. Kobe/Gasol/Nash isn't going to get it down alone so there's no point keeping them together.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Thought that was the plan?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Dwight, JR Smith, and Josh Smith are going to come together to create the most insane, unpredictable, hot/cold shooting big 3 in NBA history.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol @ Atlanta. Playing for the Hawks seems less appealing than playing for the Bobcats.

Is Dwight interested in Houston? I figured he'd want a bigger market.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yall gon learn about Dwight and the Hawks same way yall learned about Indiana


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

What do the Hawks have that excite anyone? Al Horford? His ceiling is just below All Star level. He will hit open shots but he's not a great offensive player, not a dominate defensive presence he's just there. The crowd is one of the worst. The team doesn't do anything all that great. They don't have a player that can explode offensively, they aren't a great offensive team, not a great defensive team. I don't see what would be appealing for Howard there.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

No one here listened to jalen rose's black guy city power rankings? :lol

Both Houston and Atlanta were in the top five. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Did I miss the convo in here about what Bill Simmons said about Memphis?



> I didn’t realize the effect [the MLK shooting] had on that city…I think from people we talk to and stuff we’ve read, the shooting kind of set the tone with how the city thinks about stuff. We were at Game 3. Great crowd, they fall behind, and the whole crowd got tense. It was like, 'Oh no, something bad's gonna happen.' And I think it starts from that shooting.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Stall_19 said:


> If the Lakers don't retain Howard then they need to blow that team up. They have no future without Howard. Kobe/Gasol/Nash isn't going to get it down alone so there's no point keeping them together.


I agree with this. Howard makes or breaks the group they have in LA. With disappointing returns from guys like Pau you really have to wonder what will happen if Howard opts out of LA after what was essentially a 1 year rental to see if he was a fit as a Laker. If Kobe was younger and going to be there for the long term I think it would be an easy decision for Howard to return.. But as we all know Kobe will be coming off the achilles injury, he'll be 35 when the season starts.. not the most enticing situation in LA currently to say the least. I wouldn't be surprised at all if Howard decided it wasn't for him and moved onto a team with young talent already in place.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Eh, Dwight's a child. Apparently at the press conference last year when they officially announced he was joining the Lakers, he was already talking to people about going to Brooklyn. Of course I don't have a source now, so take that how you want.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Heat not even top 5 flopping squad in the past 15 years. If I needed key flops, there were some Sacramento, LA, Dallas, San Antonio, OKC squads that could get the job done. Shoot, some of those players from those squads caused rule changes lol
> 
> Oh and speaking of LeBron and traveling, does anyone quite know what a crab dribble is? I saw C-Webb & Gary Payton talk about it once because it is an actual thing, but if I recall, they said LeBron was doing it wrong..


lol as much as I love the guy, Vlade Divac was the flopping king when he played.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gonna cheer hard for Pacers to stay in this


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Yall gon learn about Dwight and the Hawks same way yall learned about Indiana


There was nothing to learn about Indiana. Everyone knew they were one of the top teams in the East.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

The irony of this and the celebration the Big 3 had when they first formed and LeBron saying "It's gonna be easy"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Did he really say that?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah. He said it would be easy and that they would win "Not 1, not 2, not 3, not 4, not 5, not 6, not 7, etc" titles.

:lelbron


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So birdman's flagrant is now a flagrant 2 and is suspended for game 6. And Tyler Hansbroughs technical has been taken back

There goes miami's rebounding 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Miami will be fine. It's time to unleash the secret weapon.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Would Dwight in GSW not be the most insane thing ever if they can work out the cap situation, if there's an issue there?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Yeah. He said it would be easy and that they would win "Not 1, not 2, not 3, not 4, not 5, not 6, not 7, etc" titles.
> 
> :lelbron


Now Bosh's slogan can be "At least 1, maybe 2, hopefully 3, not out of the question 4, unlikely 5, maximum 6, not possible 7... rebounds."

:bosh2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

> Masai Ujiri will aggressively attempt to trade Andrea Bargnani before July 1 as his top priority now that he is general manager of the Toronto Raptors.
> 
> Bargnani is owed $10,750,000 in 13-14 and $11,500,000 in 14-15.
> 
> The Raptors can use their amnesty on Bargnani during the second week of July if they are unable to trade him.


Ujiri don't play. What a great hiring for Toronto.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What do you guys think of these deals? They were posted on the RealGM trade ideas section.

Four team deal between Clippers, Kings, Pacers, Pelicans

Clippers receive Eric Gordon & Patrick Patterson
Kings receive Eric Bledsoe, #22 pick (from Indiana)
Pacers receive Jamal Crawford
Pelicans receive Caron Butler, Gerald Green, #7 pick (from Sacramento)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Three team deal between Boston, Houston and Atlanta

Celtics receive Thomas Robinson, #18 & 50 picks (from Atlanta)
Rockets receive Terrence Williams, D.J. White, Shavlik Randolph, future 1st from Boston, 2014 2nd from Boston
Hawks receive Jordan Crawford, #16 pick (from Boston)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Joel said:


> There was nothing to learn about Indiana. Everyone knew they were one of the top teams in the East.


Sit down sir..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Aid180 said:


> Now Bosh's slogan can be "At least 1, maybe 2, hopefully 3, not out of the question 4, unlikely 5, maximum 6, not possible 7... rebounds."
> 
> :bosh2


Or the amount of cocks he can take in him at once :bosh5


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

David West has an upper respiratory infection...Good Night Indy


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Pelicans fpalm


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Did he really say that?


3:23.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

iwatchwrestling said:


> The Pelicans fpalm


It's not a bad name, man. Just gotta get used to it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think him staying in LA seems more and more unlikely


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Mookie Blaylock upgraded from critical to serious condition. Best wishes to him and the family of the person who got killed in the crash.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> David West has an upper respiratory infection...Good Night Indy


Vogal said he should be able to play in the game.



Punked Up said:


> Would Dwight in GSW not be the most insane thing ever if they can work out the cap situation, if there's an issue there?


I read that if dwight goes to GSW it would be in a sign and trade or something like that. Dunno if they have to the cap space to just sign him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

sign and trades aren't allowed with teams that dont have the cap for them I'm pretty sure. I know for a fact that teams over the hardcap can't do sign and trades, but I'm not too sure about teams that are over the cap but don't have enough hardcap for the free agent.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Teams that are over the luxury tax by at least $4 million aren't allowed to acquire free agents in sign and trades but they can trade them in sign and trades.

For example, the Lakers can't receive Chris Paul in a sign and trade, but they can trade Dwight Howard in a sign and trade.

Edit: Ok I had it slightly wrong, a team can't acquire a FA in a sign and trade if they would be over the luxury tax by at least $4 million after the transaction is completed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I knew the Lakers could trade him away, but I wasn't sure if the Warriors could actually do it nor do I know how much cap they actually have.


also im going to laugh if anyone offers Jennings a max contract when Lawson, Curry, and Holiday(all far far far far far far and away better PGs than him) got around the 10-12 million range. I also think that's Rondo's range too. ***** doesn't deserve anything over 8 million tbh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

To be fair Rondo got his contract before he broke out as a star. Same with Curry and Holiday. Rondo, Curry and maybe Holiday would all get max contracts now. 

But yes I agree, Jennings shouldn't get anymore than $8 mil a year. 6-8 mil a year is what he should get. Around the same as guys like Lowry, Dragic and Hill.

I'm calling it now though. Jennings to Dallas.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Notorious said:


> I'm calling it now though. Jennings to Dallas.


That's actually been discussed a bit on the radio here. They need a solid-for-the-whole-year point guard. Collison was good for them early, then sucked, then was good, then they brought in Mike James who was okay. He hit some shots. Then Fisher pussed out after seeing that this team couldn't do anything. 

As good as they were (not consistently) when Dirk got back, there's no question they would have been a playoff team with him the whole year. They might not have been higher than a 6 seed, but still a playoff team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Curry always had that potential though, it was really all in the HEALTH factor that was keeping him down and that will unfortunately likely be a factor throughout his career.

Holiday obviously became a star when everything went wrong for the Sixers and took full advantage of the opportunity given to him, but even before that he had a lot of flashes of brilliance and also showed potential to be a star.

Jennings has proven literally nothing so far in his career except that he is one of the most inefficient guards and players in the league, has not improved a single bit since his rookie season(which actually should put off a lot of teams), and has a mentality where he thinks he's a far better player than he actually is. And for an NBA point guard he is absolutely awful seeing as he's a shoot first guard that's a chucker and unable to set up his teammates at a good pace and get the ball moving around. Monta and JJ could both be lethal if given a great passing point guard and that isn't what Jennings has proven to be, he hasn't proven anything yet and I don't think he's really worth it for any team in the league as a starting PG. 

Dragic, Lowry, and Hill are all better than him too. Dragic had a phenomenal year with the Rockets and did the best he could with the lack of talent he had in Phoenix. Lowry has proven to be a trouble double thread at all times and has also shown flashes of brilliance in a stretches of seasons, although he's apparently a lockerroom cancer, but he still brings a lot more than Jennings. And we still what George Hill meant to the Pacers when he taken out of the game in game 5 because of foul trouble and the Pacers' offense went nowhere with him on the bench. Literally all Jennings has is the word potential and I just don't see any type of potential in him.

Also I don't think Mark Cuban is dumb enough to sign Jennings, he's smart with the players he signs and keeps and I don't think he would want a player like Jennings unless he came cheap.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Mike James was the worst starting PG in the league last season.

Signing Brandon Jennings would be a huge upgrade for Dallas compared to their starting PG's for the last 2-3 years. But a Jennings/Mayo backcourt will be just as disastrous as Jennings/Ellis was in Milwaukee when it comes to chucking.

OJ was a lot like Collison last year. He started off great but got worse and worse as the season went on.

Pre All-Star: 17.9 PPG on 46/41/86 shooting, 4.3 APG, 3.8 RPG, 1.3 SPG
Post All-Star: 10.9 PPG on 42/39/67 shooting, 4.5 APG, 3.2 RPG, 0.9 SPG.

@Magic: I'm well aware that Dragic, Lowry and Hill are all better than Jennings. But that's the range of money he should be getting. When you really think about it, Jennings is only better than a handful of starting PG's in the NBA.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Grant Hill officially retires LIVE on TNT.

EDIT: Another subtle shot at Perk by Shaq.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They're talking about Miller and Rashard Lewis (lol) playing for Andersen, but Anthony gets most of the time. Miller is a shooter, Lewis is whatever. Andersen made Miami tougher in ways that I don't know that the other two can. 

When is the last time Howard played? Watch him come out and get 20 and 8 or something.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Juwan Howard wont play. I can guarantee that. He's just there for another ring.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I got the Pacers tonight. Think they force game 7


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> I got the Pacers tonight. Think they force game 7


If they force Haslem to shoot 23 jumpers, then yes. 

What touch from Bosh on these 3s.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pacers dominating the boards so far. Wade & Bosh struggling. Looking good for Indiana.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Indiana is missing way too many close shots. I think that's about 5 or 6 now. 

Oh and George made Bosh his bitch.

Also these doubles are killing Indy, resulting in open 3s for Miami.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Stall_19 said:


> Pacers dominating the boards so far. Hughes & Bosh struggling.


Almost wanted to say like clockwork..smh

Lil Wayne sitting baseline rooting on the Pacers. Looks like the stars will align tonight for Miami afterall


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Paul George banging on kids


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Miami made 6 three point shot and only 2 two point shots that quarter.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lebron James just passed Pippen


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Geez, Bosh almost got dunked on twice in one game.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Green would of made the dunk. Lmao Young isn't good for them

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Cole out here balling..Who he think he is? Chalmers?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

When was the last time Wade had a good game


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Big 3 a combined 6/20


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

For all the good that the Pacers have done in this game they have missed so many easy shots.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol :bron3

Back to the Cleveland days where LeBron has to do all the work


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tyler Durden said:


> When was the last time Hughes had a good game


Man.....come on....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Larry Hughes doesn't deserve that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WTF David West


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Carmelo Anthony with the tip in!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Man.....come on....


.....:westbrook2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Every time Paul George drove to the basket in the first half, he drew contact. Yet I dont think a single call was made. Come on.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think either team can feel especially happy with that first half.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JOEL and COLE.

LOL at complaining about the refs. Maybe if Indiana wasn't missing layups and dunks left and right they wouldn't be losing right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pacers should be up a lot this game. Missed dunks+West missing the easiest shots are keeping them down.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Every time Paul George drove to the basket in the first half, he drew contact. Yet I dont think a single call was made. Come on.


They're letting the players play. Shut up plz. The Heat have on free throw and the Pacers have 3 fouls on them, stop complaining about the reffing as it is AMAZING right now. They are letting them play to the fullest extent.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

D-Wade and Bosh combined for 4 points in the first half and Wade's contribution was on a tech.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stall_19 said:


> I don't think either team can feel especially happy with that first half.


Pacers should be way up, so many missed shots


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wade is +6, Bosh +8, Lebron -8. :lelbron


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hopefully nobody complains about Stern and the refs due to Indiana only having 3 fouls in the 1st half...please


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> They're letting the players play. Shut up plz. The Heat have on free throw and the Pacers have 3 fouls on them, stop complaining about the reffing as it is AMAZING right now. They are letting them play to the fullest extent.


LOL.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> Wade is +6, Bosh +8, Lebron -8. :lelbron


:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol no more big 3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

At this point Chalmers, Cole, Haslem, Juwan Howard, and Mike Miller are about as productive as Dwayne Wade. And Howard and Miller didn't even step on the floor. 

Forget the officials. Indiana missed too many close shots. And there were no-calls that went in Indiana's favor also.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Reggie Miller: "Chris Wade"

Can't believe D West is missing like this. There's at least 10 easy points left off the board, maybe more. Beating themselves down again. Pacers need to get their 3s to fall.

And for fuck sake, stop doubling Lebron on the pick and roll, leaving a sharpshooter open for 3. George will do enough on James.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

No, doubling James is the way to go. Heat haven't shot well overall in this series from three and shutting down Lebron should be every team's main objective. Make someone else beat you.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Phew. Thank you BasedWest


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What the fuck is going on here lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The hell did we just see?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tyler Durden said:


> Lol no more big 3


Big 3 been gone..That being said, imo, this is more Indy's Physicality/Athleticism than anything. They'll look much better vs Spurs


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Shaking my head at that entire sequence.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, that was totally a flop from James. At 6'7", 260, he does NOT go down that easy.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lol at Chalmers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Paul George shouldve followed up with a clothesline and went for the pin..That's the difference between champions and contenders..smh


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

There goes LeBron flopping again. Totally been losing my respect for LeBron in this series because of how much he flops. Also :lmao at the Miami Cavaliers.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Big 3 been gone..That being said, imo, this is more Indy's Physicality/Athleticism than anything. They'll look much better vs Spurs


Let's go INDYYYYYYYY


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

in before


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCK THE HEAT :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Aw shucks Roy. You big fucker.

Heat look very frustrated.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure what Lebron has to do. Wade and Bosh have hit freaking 2 shots this game. You can't expect him to go off like he did game 5 every game.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WIPE THEM OUT

Vogel the GOAT


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hahaahah Miller


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

"YOU GET A FINE, YOU GET A FINE, YOU GET A FINE, EVERYONE GETS A FINE!!!!" -Oprah


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:bosh


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I love how I saw Mike Miller limping back to the bench when he has had like no playing time.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This pacers vs cavaliers game is quite interesting to watch

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Less than stellar end to the third quarter for Indiana. James scores 4 points with the clock stopped. Still up 13, but giving Miami a bit of momentum heading to the 4th isn't what you want.

Still, that 3rd quarter was an ass kicking.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was the dumbest end to a quarter I've seen from a team in command.



Xile44 said:


> Green would of made the dunk. Lmao Young isn't good for them
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


You know you can change your avatar now? :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol Miller


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just bring Game 7 already


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

....Uhh?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lebron FTA:

2006: 13 games, 118
2007: 20 games, 196
2008: 13 games, 167
2009: 14 games, 199
2010: 11 games, 120
2011: 21 games, 156
2012: 23 games, 234
2013: 14 games, 112


yeah, so rigged. :lelbron


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel said:


> You know you can change your avatar now? :lol


Haven't even thought about it in a while lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Grant Hill!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WHERE IS THAT MIKE MILLER DEATH STARE

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fucking Miller come on Pacers


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

What a huge shot by Paul George.

And Joel Anthony just got shitted on by West


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

There's a Miller hitting 3's in Indy and Pacers fans arent cheering....


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> There's a Miller hitting 3's in Indy and Pacers fans arent cheering....


Because we don't take kindly to white trash, even though he'd fit in here.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

If Spoelstra wants to win this game he better leave Posh and Overwaded on the bench for the rest of the quarter. Just let Lebron drive and kick to Miller for the rest of the game.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Indiana was fortunate Cole missed that 3 that would have given Miami even more momentum. Big time shot from George there. 

I'm honestly not sure how much they miss Andersen. Hibbert has still been good, and West is still big on the boards. It's still all about James, and Bosh and Wade not doing anything.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thought LEBron was gonna run out of the building


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

You cheap fuck. Run down the court like a retard.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait how much does running down the court get you a technical 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lolDavidFizdale


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

:lmao ..I thought LeBron was gonna run through the tunnel like Bo Jackson


Disagree with the foul call though..but hey, it is what it is


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope Bosh & Wade take this benching to heart because they've been playing with none of that throughout the series.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lebron running gif plz.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao. That slo mo run with screaming.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cycloneon said:


> Wait how much does running down the court get you a technical
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He wasn't just running. He was cussing.



HeatWave said:


> :lmao ..I thought LeBron was gonna run through the tunnel like Bo Jackson
> 
> 
> Disagree with the foul call though..but hey, it is what it is


LeBron lead with his elbow and Hibbert was vertical.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Spo brought Wade & Bosh back in the game? A benching might have woken them up.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

LeBron should've kept running to Miami cause that's where game 7 is gonna be!!!

:lelbron:bron2:bron:bron3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Joel said:


> He wasn't just running. He was cussing.
> 
> 
> 
> LeBron lead with his elbow and Hibbert was vertical.


Lead with his elbow? How? Elbow didnt connect until the shot change


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Stephenson this is why you don't wear And1 shoes


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Should have been a no call but overall it doesn't matter.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GAME OVER


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> Stephenson this is why you don't wear And1 shoes


Watch it...


I wish I stuck with my original 7 game prediction 


I absolutely love this series...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Paul Fuckin George.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bosh 1/8
Wade 3/11

Big 1 :bron3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, Hibbert coming back in the game completely stopped the Heats push.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

RUN LELBRON RUN


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Where is LeBron sitting lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lebron is the best player in the league but if Wade & Bosh play game 7 the way they played tonight Pacers going to the finals. You don't win playoff games with a one man show. The Knicks & Thunder have proven that already.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe in the Pacers. Anyone but the Heat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Heat finally play a worthwhile opponent in the playoffs and struggle so mightily against them. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What a lifeless team


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll be rooting for the Heat. I want to see the best teams in the finals. I think San Antonio would make quick work of Indiana.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tyler Durden said:


> Where is LeBron sitting lol


Next to the ghost of Dwayne Wade


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCK YOU SKIP BAYLESS

:skip :skip :skip


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> RUN LELBRON RUN


Headliner should use this in his response every time someone asks a question in the help section that is in the FAQ.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

San Antonio would make quick work of Miami.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Somebody give me a reason based on the last few games why Dwayne Wade should play Monday. Bosh too, for that matter. Chalmers and Cole work harder, and are probably in better shape. Wade just looks apathetic. Miller did what he could when he came in, but no one else made any impact. 

Monday will likely be different from tonight. Miami crowd will boost them a bit, but if James doesn't get help, Indiana will most certainly move on.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Heat just caught a BEATDOWN. :mark:



It's not so easy without dat ref bias, eh Miami? Good job, refs. Good job. It's nice to see a game called fairly for a change.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stall_19 said:


> I'll be rooting for the Heat. I want to see the best teams in the finals. I think San Antonio would make quick work of Indiana.


If Pacers beat the Heat in game 7 they are in technical terms better than the Heat. There are no flukes in a 7 game series, the team that is better wins 99% of the time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah the Heat are no better than the Bobcats without the ref bias.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tater said:


> It's not so easy without dat ref bias, eh Miami? Good job, refs. Good job. It's nice to see a game called fairly for a change.


Oh shut up dude. This entire series has been officiated just fine.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> I'll be rooting for the Heat. I want to see the best teams in the finals. I think San Antonio would make quick work of Indiana.


If Wade and Bosh keep pulling the disappearing act, San Antonio would crush them.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Somebody give me a reason based on the last few games why Dwayne Wade should play Monday. Bosh too, for that matter. Chalmers and Cole work harder, and are probably in better shape. Wade just looks apathetic. Miller did what he could when he came in, but no one else made any impact.
> 
> Monday will likely be different from tonight. Miami crowd will boost them a bit, but if James doesn't get help, Indiana will most certainly move on.


This is Big 3's last game/ride


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Red Viper said:


> Heat finally play a worthwhile opponent in the playoffs and struggle so mightily against them. :lmao


Why wouldn't they struggle against Indiana? This is surprising?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> If Pacers beat the Heat in game 7 they are in technical terms better than the Heat. There are no flukes in a 7 game series, the team that is better wins 99% of the time.


I don't believe so. Pacers just match up against the Heat very well being one of the few teams capable of exploiting their weakness. Not many post players left in the league and Miami built their team to exploit that. 

And I don't believe that Golden State team was better than that Maverick team years ago.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah Indiana's biggest strength is Miami's biggest weakness. Not really laughable that they're struggling against them.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

He doesn't even know how to flop.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

King Flop


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> He doesn't even know how to flop.


:lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

El Barto said:


> If Wade and Bosh keep pulling the disappearing act, San Antonio would crush them.


I don't know about Wade but San Antonio would be a breath of fresh air for Bosh. I don't think he has every been attacked as much as he has this series. Against the Spurs Miami can play their game. Instead of matching up to defend the post they would just have to protect against penetration and get their rotate correctly. Different teams


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> He doesn't even know how to flop.


Who shot him? :lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Decent game. Overall this series has just been completly awesome tho.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spurs gonna win either way


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

How is this a shock to people? Indiana gave Miami fits last season and they're much better now. Hell, your boy called it before the series started.



#Mark said:


> I think Indiana matches up with Miami better than people think. I could see the series going seven games in all honesty. Miami doesn't do well against teams with physical, athletic bigs.


In all seriousness though, I think Indiana will take the series. Honestly think the 2009-2010 Cavs are just as good as this Heat team. Hell, I bet Lebron would much rather have Mo Williams and Varejao than Bosh and Wade. At least they give a consistent effort.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cannot wait for Game 7, but I fear a LeBron Death stare


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stall_19 said:


> I don't know about Wade but San Antonio would be a breath of fresh air for Bosh. I don't think he has every been attacked as much as he has this series. Against the Spurs Miami can play their game. Instead of matching up to defend the post they would just have to protect against penetration and get their rotate correctly. Different teams


You realize that the Spurs play big too, right? They just beat, imo, a better version of the Spurs which is the Memphis Grizzles and matched their bigs with their own. Spurs shut down both Marc and ZBo, shutting down Bosh won't be too much trouble for them.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Tyler Durden said:


> Cannot wait for Game 7, but I fear a LeBron Death stare


Or a pep talk.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Why wouldn't they struggle against Indiana? This is surprising?


I never said it was surprising, I said I find it funny that they meet a challenge and struggle against them. Considering the Heat are supposed to be the SUPER team of the NBA you think they wouldn't struggle this much against anyone with the way people hype them up. I'm just saying some people are facing a tough reality, such as ESPN, that the Heat aren't far and away better than anyone.



Stall_19 said:


> I don't believe so. Pacers just match up against the Heat very well being one of the few teams capable of exploiting their weakness. Not many post players left in the league and Miami built their team to exploit that.
> 
> And I don't believe that Golden State team was better than that Maverick team years ago.


And if they match up better than the Heat that means they're better than the Heat? 

Warriors are apart of that 1%.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chris Bosh has 20 rebounds in 179 minutes this series.
Joel Anthony has 9 rebounds in 21 minutes this series.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Chris Bosh has 20 rebounds in 179 minutes this series.
> Joel Anthony has 9 rebounds in 21 minutes this series.


That's a damn shame.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Red Viper said:


> I never said it was surprising, I said I find it funny that they meet a challenge and struggle against them. Considering the Heat are supposed to be the SUPER team of the NBA you think they wouldn't struggle this much against anyone with the way people hype them up. I'm just saying some people are facing a tough reality, such as ESPN, that the Heat aren't far and away better than anyone.
> 
> .


If even the dynastys of the past in the NBA struggled, why wouldn't Miami? There's very few teams that can push Miami like this imo. Heat/Spurs wouldve been started if Knicks were here. All about matchups


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Havent seen Zo look that disheartened since Vince Carter dunked on him. Miami may be in bigger trouble than I thought


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

at Bosh and Wade


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I was wrong, since I picked Miami to find a way to close out tonight. The Pacers just pretty much took control of the game in the 2nd half and especially dominated points in the paint (42-22, IIRC) and rebounds (53-33). 

LeBron needs to realize if they're going to win, he needs to keep his cool. Comparing him to Jordan is not a good one when MJ kept his cool in the clutch and LeBron has been losing his. Two technicals in this series, including LeBron's trying to pull a Forrest Gump and run out of Conseco Fieldhouse. Not to mention if Mike Miller had the hot hand, they should have fed him the ball more. Plus, Battier can be clutch both on offense and D. He could have gotten more playing time then he did. 

If I was Spoelstra, I shake things up and start Ray Allen instead of Wade on Monday night. Wade doesn't seem like himself with the knee, plus (as a Celtics fan like myself can attest), Ray-Ray is clutch when it's on the line. Plus, I'm getting as much use out of Anderson, Battier, and Miller as possible. 

I still think Miami is the better team and they can close out tomorrow night. At this rate, though, I wouldn't be surprised if the Pacers can win.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Tyler Durden said:


> Chris Bosh has 20 rebounds in 179 minutes this series.
> Joel Anthony has 9 rebounds in 21 minutes this series.


You'd think he'd get 5 or 6 a game just because he's about 7 foot tall.

Also...U MAD, BRON BRON? U A LITTLE BIT MAD? 

:troll


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> You'd think he'd get 5 or 6 a game just because he's about 7 foot tall.
> 
> Also...U MAD, BRON BRON? U A LITTLE BIT MAD?
> 
> :troll


Run, LeForrest! RUN! 

Seriously, I could see him being a bit upset with the call, but that was totally stupid to run down to the other end of the Fieldhouse like that. That's pretty much trying to show up the refs, and killed whatever momentum Miami might have had left tonight.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

BruiserKC said:


> I was wrong, since I picked Miami to find a way to close out tonight. The Pacers just pretty much took control of the game in the 2nd half and especially dominated points in the paint (42-22, IIRC) and rebounds (53-33).
> 
> LeBron needs to realize if they're going to win, he needs to keep his cool. Comparing him to Jordan is not a good one when MJ kept his cool in the clutch and LeBron has been losing his. Two technicals in this series, including LeBron's trying to pull a *Forrest Gump* and run out of Conseco Fieldhouse. Not to mention if Mike Miller had the hot hand, they should have fed him the ball more. Plus, Battier can be clutch both on offense and D. He could have gotten more playing time then he did.
> 
> ...


It was more like an Ultimate Warrior type of sprint.

As for the Pacers winning: a Spurs-Pacers Finals would be a ratings nightmare. Not going to happen.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

James' run is nowhere near as good as Little Naitch.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> It was more like an Ultimate Warrior type of sprint.
> 
> As for the Pacers winning: a Spurs-Pacers Finals would be a ratings nightmare. Not going to happen.


Ratings won't be as bad as people think, especially if this might be Duncan's last shot at a ring. It's a shame, though. The Big Fundamental gets very little love and he will probably only go down in history as one of, if not THE, greatest power forward ever. Yes, he was boring and didn't have the flash, but the man won and pretty much stayed consistent throughout his career.

At this point, I think Miami should win Monday, but I put those odds at 60-40 right now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> James' run is nowhere near as good as Little Naitch.


:lmao that was long as hell.

I wonder what his 40 yard dash is?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

BruiserKC said:


> Ratings won't be as bad as people think, especially if this might be Duncan's last shot at a ring. It's a shame, though. The Big Fundamental gets very little love and he will probably only go down in history as one of, if not THE, greatest power forward ever. Yes, he was boring and didn't have the flash, but the man won and pretty much stayed consistent throughout his career.


I think they will. As great as Duncan is, the casual NBA fans don't appreciate him which is a shame because he's already considered a legendary PF.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

> Chris Bosh took ownership as soon as he stepped out of the shower.
> 
> "I didn't show up for my teammates tonight," he said, "and it will not happen again."
> 
> ...


Wade saying the same shit as Tyson Chandler. Bitch ****** relate to bitch ******


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

So how much will BIG Roy Hibbert get fined?











Knowing Stern he'll probably suspend Hibbert :lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

StarzNBarz said:


> Knowing Stern he'll probably suspend Hibbert :lol


Great. Now the oversensitive homophobia police will come after Hibbert and make him give a half assed apology.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> He doesn't even know how to flop.


Has flopping always been an issue in the NBA because it seems like it's becoming more relevant now than it ever has been or at least from what I've seen.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

If Wade and Bosh would've played the way they always have, the series would've been over by now. Pacers are a hell of a team and it's kind of scary what their future looks like, but I've never seen Wade (especially) look so complacent and non-existent like this before. This is a guy who'd take over in 4th quarters, arguably more so than Lebron does. He'd give you at least 20 points a game... he had tons of dribble moves that solidified him as the best slasher in the league. I miss seeing that euro step... and his signature pump fake. It's like he's not even trying anymore. He's half-heartedly just playing one on one and forcing up contested shots. Chris Bosh is just ridiculous. David West is 6'9 and 250 pounds... Bosh is 6'11 and 235. There's no reason why he should be getting stepped on this badly. His idea of fighting for a rebound seems to be standing there and calmly slapping his arms in the air, hoping that the ball just lands in both hands. 

Another thing... Lebron is carrying way too much in these games. Why the hell doesn't Spoelstra get them to actually MOVE THE BALL? One guy (almost always Lebron James) attempts to create space to draw defenders, and dishes it out to one guy to see if he can make the shot. They just follow that formula over and over instead of moving it around multiple times and effectively. The truth is that not only is size and physicality a big threat to the Heat, but so is actually having to play a half court offense for some reason.

I don't think the odds favor the Heat at all. The only positive for them is that Game 7 is on their home court and no team has won 2 games in a row in this series yet.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Makaveli said:


> Has flopping always been an issue in the NBA because it seems like it's becoming more relevant now than it ever has been or at least from what I've seen.


It was WAY worse 10 yrs ago. Only difference now is the A. complaining from fans/media and B. focus on it as a result of A. 

Now why has the complaining/attention gotten bigger? Social Media


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Not surprised why Hibbert said no ****.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

For LeBron:








I've been :lmao @ the Miami Cavaliers jokes. I find that to be fucking hilarious. LeBron bailed out on Cleveland like the chickenshit coward that he is so he could stack the deck in his favor by teaming up with 2 other superstars in Wade and Bosh. Now that both of them are no showing, it's back to LeBron and bunch of scrubs. What's even better is that the team that just handed them a beatdown is a team that was built naturally to play old school big man basketball; not a new school small ball basketball team that was manufactured through collusion. 

I'll take old school vs. new school any day of the week. I :mark: every time I see Hibbert hit one of those sweet hook shots. It's a dying art and it's damned near undefendable. It's great seeing a player who actually knows how to play with his back to the basket.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

> Tater
> This message is hidden because Tater is on your ignore list.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

He wasn't complaining about the refs at least.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Hibbert's press conference immediately made me think of


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tater said:


> For LeBron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:faint:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Ether said:


>


:lmao

That supposed to make you cool or something? Maybe you think you ignoring me makes me look bad or something? OMG NO WAYS! SOMEONE ON THE INTERNET DOESN'T LIKE WHAT I HAVE TO SAY!

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> :faint:


:lmao

And Grant Hill retired, wtf? Damn, he could have been so much more.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Ether said:


> And Grant Hill retired, wtf? Damn, he could have been so much more.


Grant Hill retiring is not surprising in the least. He is 40 after all. It's sad that he was injury plagued in the middle of his career. I think he could have been a Hall of Famer had he stayed healthy.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

nm


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Best of Heat Forum posts from tonight (And people wonder why everyone thinks 95% of Heat fans are retarded bandwagoners)

WARNING: Involuntary loss of brain cells may occur




> What if Spoelstra is purposely messing up our offense and not running a stable system of offensive sets just to have it as an ace up his sleeve against Popovich? What if he wants to hide our team's offensive strategies just in an effort to mislead and impede the Spurs' coaching staff from figuring out our gamplan? It's not that crazy if you think about it...





> What's making me even madder is that Indy isn't even good





> If we lose Monday I'm gonna root SO hard for the Spurs to crush the stupid Pacers. I just HATE the Pacers man, and I'm sick of playing them. They don't play anywhere near this good against anyone else, It's not fair.





> I don't know what's worse, the fact that the Pacers can camp in the lane for 10 seconds, commit a bunch of loose ball fouls, and hammer the Heat inside and get away with it, OR the fact that TNT is there to cover up for it all





> Refs rigged this ***ing game but if Bosh and Wade play LIKE THEMSELVES it won't EVER matter.
> 
> We gotta punch the entire league in their face 110-90 in Game 7.





> It's over. The way the diva Wade, the sissy Bosh, and the BS refs have done their job this series, it's obvious that Indiana will move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the Spurs, 2013 NBA champions! As for the Heat, we have 1 more year of Lebron left, and then he leaves and our franchise becomes irrelevant again. Woohoo!





> When David Stern wants a Game 7, he gets a Game 7





> The Heat played like crap, but I have never seen a playoff series officiated in such a one sided way.





> cleveland lebron coming in game 7


 - So he's gonna choke?



> I'm confident we will win next game. Only because the league wants us to. Not because I have any faith in anyone of our team or staff, because at this point I don't. LeBron is disappointing me, and Spoelstra isn't even a serious factor for me anymore. If we don't play our worst game, and Indiana doesn't play their best, so the score can be relatively close throughout the whole game, Stern will make sure we get all the bull**** called our way. Oh and if we do get to the finals it won't make me happy or excited either, because we don't stand a chance against San Antonio. Not with this absence of coaching, against a coach that is the central aspect of his team. That realization, plus the one about Stern controlling the league's course of history, frankly has me just about giving up on the NBA as a source for entertainment. I can only hope I'm wrong about everything.



Just ewww @ this guys username.. must be a Bosh fan


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao

That was an entertaining read. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Heat fans are so fucking stupid. :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Not surprised why Hibbert said no ****.



Bosh like "I've been on both ends of that"


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

The look on Christina's face is the best part of that picture. :lmao


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

From around the web...



Roy Hibbert. Brought to you by the Nohomo Basketball Association.

**** Sapiens are human beings. We must all be bigots.

He actually said "No, Homie", but the reporter was too white to understand...

It's actually, "yes ****". -Bosh

Is no **** a gay slur because it rhymes? What if I said nay gay? Hmmm...

Jason Collins should be fined for saying no hetero.

I love Roy Hibbert. No ****.

Maybe he was talking about no homogenized and the cows should now be offended.

We love Dwayne Wade's clothes! -homos

Bosh: Commissioner, I'm offended. Stern: Why? He didn't make an anti-jurassic remarks.

I sucked the bone? I sucked the bone?! -Kentucky Fried Hibbert

If I ever lost as much money as Roy Hibbert is going to be fined for this, I'd be homeless. No Hobo.

What we want is No Romo. -Cowboys fans

In Canada, they call it **** Milk. In America, they call it Whole Milk.

Ok, so if I said Floppy McFlopperson, I would be in trouble because thats offensive to LeBron James?

Maybe he should have saved the no **** for questions about D Wade's capris.

In response to the Heat's latest struggles, Miami will trade Wade and Bosh for Rudy Gay and Kevin Love, starting a new LeBron-Gay-Love era in Miami.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

can't wait for those uncensored videos


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hibbert better not be fined for saying "No ****"

I mean come the fuck on. It's not even a gay slur, it's common slang and means no harm. I fucking hate how America is nowadays, and how everything has to "offend" someone.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If he gets fined for No ****, he's gotta get fined for the profanity as well when he dropped a MF'er....

At the end of the day, I do not and never will know where the line in the sand is in situations like these..Keeps getting moved/erased




> @Hoya2aPacer: @jasoncollins34 hey can I get a follow. Would like to discuss something's with you


Can we call this damage control?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah he'll probably get fined for his postgame comments but getting fired over saying "No ****" is stupid and ESPN needs to fuck off trying to push an agenda that Hibbert used a gay slur.

Trying to compare Hibbert saying "No ****" to Kobe calling a ref a "Fucking ******" a couple years ago. And if Dwight Howard doesn't get fined for saying "Pause" in interviews then why the hell should Hibbert get fined for saying "No ****"?

It's a damn joke.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Still mad about Kobe getting fined. Freakin camera watching him talk on the bench. That's one of those lines getting moved/erased I was referring to..smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, agreed.

Might as well start fining players for what they say in locker rooms as well.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I don't understand what's so wrong about saying shit when it's protected speech, it's a non-story


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The thing I find funniest is that the majority of people complaining about Hibbert saying "No ****" are not homosexuals.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

WUT? That's the "slur" he said? That's a popular comment for years among the ...... community


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hibbert has released a public statement apologizing...Should've said Yes **** and this all would've been avoided


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> Hibbert has released a public statement apologizing...Should've said Yes **** and this all would've been avoided


He didn't need to apologize. It was a non issue. People would have forgotten about it by next week.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Even as someone who supports equality, I think it would be absurd if Hibbert got fined just for that. It isn't even offensive. Conversely, he did call the media "motherfuckers", and I can definitely see him getting penalized for it.




El Barto said:


> Heat fans are so fucking stupid. :lol


As a fan of the team, I admit that I'm not in good company at all for the most part. Don't think however that they're ALL stupid. I've never complained about refs rigging games, I never accuse Spoelstra or any of the players for that matter of deliberately slacking off as a strategy, nor do I refuse to give credit to the other team when they're on the winning side against the Heat. I knew going into the series that the Pacers would be trouble, and I'm not surprised one bit by the fact that they're going to 7 games. Heat fans are definitely prone to self-delusion a lot of the time, and will come up with as many reasons as they can in order to work their way around acknowledging Indiana as a great team. I think that's true for a lot of fans who cheer for teams when they're on top though. I actually started supporting the Heat when they had Brian Grant, Lamar Odom, Caron Butler, Eddie Jones, Rafer Alston, a rookie Dwyane Wade, a rookie Udonis Haslem etc. 

One of my relatives began supporting them in their inception back in 1988, and he's the one who told me about Glen Rice, P.J. Brown, Tim Hardaway, Alonzo Mourning, Rony Seikely and so on. 

There are Heat fans who can tell you about Rafer Alston's off-balance three pointer to beat the Mavericks in a somewhat meaningless regular season game (found it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvZ9PdWcaFs), they can tell you about how bad losing to the Pistons in the 05 conference finals felt, or what it was like to sit through a 15-67 season in 2007. But sure, the vast majority only care about them when they've got the big 3 leading them to the Finals every year (N)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The team had someone write up a statement for him. It's weird, because that slang term has been around for a LONG time. No you have to apologize for it. 

And, LOLWADE. Basically said the team has to do a better job getting him the ball so he can score. At least Bosh manned up and said he had to do better.

AND, one of those Heat fans said that James was disappointing him. Um, James is the only Miami player consistently playing well. He shouldn't have to do that much, but the rest of the team is stinking up whatever gym they're in. One of the reasons I hate "fans" in general are comments like the ones we just read.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Wade is done for. That's what happens when you rely on athleticism your whole career instead of developing a jumpshot/post game.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

From the Miami Herald



> On his 94-foot sprint after being called for an offensive foul, James said he “ran down the court to keep from getting kicked out,” and added, “I thought it was a pretty bad call. I have no idea why that was called an offensive foul.”
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/06/02/3428772/pacers-dominate-heat-force-game.html#storylink=cpy


Ran the floor to "keep from getting kicked out"? lolwut



> Somehow, the reigning NBA champs have turned into the *Miami Cavaliers*
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/06/...heat-must-rise-above.html#moreb#storylink=cpy


Damn :wade:bosh4:bron4


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like Lionel Hollins likely isn't going back to Memphis.

So coming off their best season in franchise history they lose their head coach and from what it looks like, their GM as well. Has there ever happened before?

---------------------

Speaking of Miami Cavaliers, remember when earlier this season I said that LeBron carried the Heat and that they aren't that good without him? But others in this thread said they would still be contenders without him. Hmm....


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^no one said that. stop tripping. :lmao


the Clippers did the same thing, except not with their GM. Also Hollins is actually a good coach compared to Vinny. Hollins is also about to get PAID.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> ^^^no one said that. stop tripping. :lmao
> 
> 
> the Clippers did the same thing, except not with their GM. Also Hollins is actually a good coach compared to Vinny. Hollins is also about to get PAID.


Can't see Clippers outbidding the over spending Nets


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> ^^^no one said that. stop tripping. :lmao
> 
> 
> the Clippers did the same thing, except not with their GM. Also Hollins is actually a good coach compared to Vinny. Hollins is also about to get PAID.


I recall you and HeatWave saying the Heat would still be a top 3 seed in the East without LeBron. And if you're a top 3 seed, you're pretty much a contender.

Edit: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12138565-post3428.html


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Top 3? I thought I said top 5? Either way, yes I thought they would be...and I said the difference with LeBron is he makes them go simply a playoff team to a championship contender


Oh and I thought Hollins was gone the minute Gay got shipped. You dont do that with a squad(imo) that was legit WCF material. Felt that sent him the message that they werent serious. I expect him with the Clips(like most)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah Hollins seemed pretty pissed after they traded Gay.

I think Hollins to Brooklyn. They're gonna overpay just like they always do.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I still think Heat could be a top 3 in the East without Lebron. That's like 49 wins and Wade/Bosh both played 1) great in the regular season 2) they were both healthy. That's the East though, I don't think they would ever win a championship with those two as the main core now though, especially since Wade looks like he'll be done by the time postseason rolls around every year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Speaking of Wade...he's come out and said that he and Bosh need bigger roles.

No Dwyane. You and Bosh need to stop playing like absolute shit. Your roles are clearly defined. It's just both of you have played like crap and have been outplayed by your backups.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hibbert getting fined is fuckign absurd


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> Speaking of Hughes...he's come out and said that he and Bosh need bigger roles.
> .


LeBron better spot up in the corner, because I have a feeling Hughes is gonna be chucking away..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hughes?

More like Ira Newble at this point.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

75k..Yo, how does this compare with normal post game comment fines? Higher? Lower?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Notorious said:


> Speaking of Wade...he's come out and said that he and Bosh need bigger roles.
> 
> No Dwyane. You and Bosh need to stop playing like absolute shit. Your roles are clearly defined. It's just both of you have played like crap and have been outplayed by your backups.


if they stop playing like garbage than they will have a bigger role. he shot 3 for 11 last game, can't expect to get too many touches with that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Any other players you guys see retiring within next season?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jerry Stackhouse and Juwan Howard (he's just hanging around collecting a check).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jerry Stackhouse, Jason Kidd and Marcus Camby. T-Mac if the Spurs win the title.

Feel like I'm forgetting someone else.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I forgot about Kidd. He should have retired last year. He was at :holmes status this year.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Kidd should be an assistant coach or something.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe another Bosh smiley?



Spoiler: boshiscrazy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Xile44 said:


> Kidd should be an assistant coach or something.


He'd suit it


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Biedrins...

a guy can dream


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

:lol at Mike Epps


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> 75k..Yo, how does this compare with normal post game comment fines? Higher? Lower?


way way way higher. Usual are 25k I believe.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Xile44 said:


> Kidd should be an assistant coach or something.


or at home keeping his son's head from leaning to the ground...have you seen his son's head? I swear Kidd has a rope tied around his son's neck and tied to a chair to keep it straight up at games...


Regarding dude's retiring? Duncan & Ginobili probably thinking about heading off into the sunset if they get this ring


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LEBRONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
https://vine.co/v/b3hWIpmXLVj


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> or at home keeping his son's head from leaning to the ground...have you seen his son's head? I swear Kidd has a rope tied around his son's neck and tied to a chair to keep it straight up at games..


:lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao :lmao 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> or at home keeping his son's head from leaning to the ground...have you seen his son's head? I swear Kidd has a rope tied around his son's neck and tied to a chair to keep it straight up at games...
> 
> 
> Regarding dude's retiring? Duncan & Ginobili probably thinking about heading off into the sunset if they get this ring


:lol this reminded me of guy torry going in on kidd`s son during a roast, it's heartless but I can't lie , I laughed .


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

All this talk about Bosh and Wade not showing up... what about Ray Allen?

His stats in the playoffs are 7.3 points per game and is shooting 33% from the floor and ONLY 11-41 27% from 3. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Of course the C's fan points that out #sourgrapes


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

HE SUCKS! WE DON'T NEED THAT BUM!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

"That's the booty time".


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> HE SUCKS! WE DON'T NEED THAT BUM!


He's played much worse than JET did in the playoffs.

We tried to tell them that he was washed up, but of course they didn't listen. We were just "bitter, salty Celtic fans"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

So I guess the narrative the ESPN & the rest of the national sports media is gonna run with is ...

*The Heat win - Lebron came through & is without a doubt the undisputed modern GOAT.*
*
The Heat lose - Lebron came through & is without a doubt the undisputed modern GOAT, but his supporting cast sucks.*

So apparently, every other team except the handful of favorites always play at their peak performance - while the really great teams have a handful of reasons/excuses why they falter. It couldn't just be that their outplayed, no that couldn't be it. But if Indiana loses, nobody is gonna write an article saying "Paul George didn't play to his potential, Hibbert etc." - It'll just be because Miami is better. But Miami loses and we'll have every excuse in the book to somehow take away from Indiana's victory. 

Miami's a really great team & they have the best player in basketball - but that doesn't mean their unstoppable. The history of the NBA shows you that, they always have to have a story to sell though. I'm sorry, but with the squad Miami has & the way they performed for the past 3 years - nobody is gonna make me cry tears of sadness for Lebron James & the rest of his clique.

And what's funny is Miami still has a more then realistic chance to win another title - and when they do nobody would even bring up the bumps in the road. So the national media making all these lame storylines is laughable, because in a month they would sweep it all under the rug if Miami goes back-to-back. I love Lebron, but the circus of assholes he attracts makes me want to gouge my eyes out. :lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Emerald Flow said:


> So I guess the narrative the ESPN & the rest of the national sports media is gonna run with is ...
> 
> *The Heat win - Lebron came through & is without a doubt the undisputed modern GOAT.*
> *
> ...


That's how the mainstream sports media has always worked. When the media favorites don't win (Lakers, Heat, etc.) the media talks about why they lost instead of how the other team won.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> That's how the mainstream sports media has always worked. When the media favorites don't win (Lakers, Heat, etc.) the media talks about why they lost instead of how the other team won.


That's always annoyed the hell out of me. I hate it when after a big upset, the lead story is about the favorite that lost, instead of the underdog who won.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I find it amusing that ESPN is destroying Hibbert for saying no ****, which isn't even a gay slur, but when Broussard said gay people were "walking in open rebellion to God and to Jesus Christ", he didn't so much as miss a single day on the air.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tater said:


> I find it amusing that ESPN is destroying Hibbert for saying no ****, which isn't even a gay slur, but when Broussard said gay people were "walking in open rebellion to God and to Jesus Christ", he didn't so much as miss a single day on the air.



It's not even a slur. I'm so sick of the media going on a witch hunt looking for any reason to bring up homophobia and exaggerating people's words.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Kidd retired. Great to hear because I couldn't tolerate him much longer. Where would ya'll rank him amongst the top point guards in history?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd say top 10 easily.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

1. Magic
2. Johnny Short Shorts
3. ISIAH
4. Kidd
5. Walt Frazier

OSCAR and West would be in there depending on if you consider them a point guard or not. They both played more of a SG role at times so ya.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

1. Magic
2. Oscar
3. Isiah
4. Stockton
5. Kidd

I consider West more of a SG than point.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> or at home keeping his son's head from leaning to the ground...have you seen his son's head? I swear Kidd has a rope tied around his son's neck and tied to a chair to keep it straight up at games...


Jesus Christ. That is huge!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Jesus Christ. That is huge!


Man, his ex wife was fine as hell. J.Kidd what happened brah?


Anyway, top 5 on my list for sure.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

While it was clearly his time to go, I'm gonna be sad to see him go. Kidd and KG are two my favorite NBA players of all-time so it's gonna be different watching the NBA without Kidd. When I was younger Kidd was probably my biggest inspiration as far as the way I played basketball.

First ballot Hall of Famer, no doubt about it.

Also pretty neat how him and Grant Hill retired in the same season considering they were co-Rookie of the Years together.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jarson kid & Grant Hill came in together only right they Leave together! 1994-2013


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If only Hill didn't cripple himself 6 times...


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah seriously. It's scary to think how much better Hill's (already great) career could've been.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jason Kidd on NBA Jam rookie team = GOAT


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So Kidd retired. Great to hear because I couldn't tolerate him much longer. Where would ya'll rank him amongst the top point guards in history?










thank god

And top 7


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Greatest Net ever. He got rid of our losing ways. Took us to back to finals. Done so much not just for us, but the NBA


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Dr. J?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I still think Rondo is better than prime Kidd.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Stop.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I assume he means greatest NBA Net ever. Even still though Erving played much of his professional career with Philly. Kidd played much longer with the Nets than Erving did.

StarzNBarz is Dazed and Confused.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> I still think Rondo is better than prime Kidd.


:lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

yea.. rondos better.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Plz go.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

JM said:


> I assume he means greatest NBA Net ever. Even still though Erving played much of his professional career with Philly. Kidd played much longer with the Nets than Erving did.
> 
> StarzNBarz is Dazed and Confused.


Dr. J still brought the Nets two titles though in those years, but yeah Kidd obviously has an argument

lol Starz


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> yea.. rondos better.


this isn't an argument. You're wrong. There's literally nothing to debate. It's like saying Paul George is better than prime Jordan. unk2


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:lmao the difference between Rondo and Kidd isn't as drastic as Paul George and Jordan. YOU stop! Rondo and prime kidd are on the same level. You guys really under rate Rondo around here.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

StarzNBarz allow me to say this, this is your most outlandish claim yet. And that says a lot. Stop. Good lord.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

You can believe what ever you want. I'm not going to argue because, yea maybe kidd is better, but it is very close. Saying that Rondo is on a COMPLETELY different level than Kidd is just wrong.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

No it's not. I seriously don't think you understand basketball.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

While I agree that the difference between Rondo & Kidd isn't as large as George & Jordan, it's completely stupid to suggest that Rondo is better than prime Kidd.

I'd say that current Rondo is a poor man's prime Kidd. Kidd was better at literally every aspect than Rondo. A better shooter, a better passer, a better rebounder, a better defender, just better at everything.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Of course the gap between George and Jordan is bigger, that was just an analogy to make a point to starz seeing as he clearly doesn't understand how absurd his statement is.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> Dr. J still brought the Nets two titles though in those years, but yeah Kidd obviously has an argument
> 
> lol Starz


Well NBA wise. Kidd obviously. Its a shame though, cause a lot of people don't even acknowledge ABA accolades


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RyanPelley said:


> Jason Kidd on NBA Jam rookie team = GOAT


I remember that. Good times.



StarzNBarz said:


> I still think Rondo is better than prime Kidd.












Speaking of Hill and Kidd here's a great picture:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Will be rooting for the Pacers tonight but I'm picking the Heat. There certainly will be some influence based on the Heat being a ridiculously bigger money draw in the Finals.. I see them getting all the 50/50 calls tonight and riding the home crowd to a W.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hoping this is an epic trolling by StarzNBarz


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I sure hope tonight's Game 7 demolishes tonight's RAW in the ratings. I'm getting sick and tired of this crappy product. My interest changes with the show week by week. I think the Heat will pull off the victory because they are at home and have a lot riding on the Big Three's reputation.

With Jason Kidd announcing his retirement and Grant Hill announcing his, it's a sad day because it makes me realize that I'm getting old. I wonder which team will retire Kidd's jersey. Could be the Nets.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Nets definitely are retiring Kidd's jersey. Maybe Dallas too.

I don't know about Grant Hill. Probably no one but if I had to pick one I'd go Detroit.

Kidd is a HOF lock, I don't know about Hill. His college career probably puts him over the top.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Nets definitely will. Those years they had Kidd, Vince Carter, and Richard Jefferson were amazing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hill gets in because of the NCAA, plus the fact he was legit DOMINANT before his terrible injuries.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Hill's injuries might keep him out of the hall, but pre-injury Grant was a problem. He was consistently putting up 20-6-6 lines before he went Orlando and had all those injury problems.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers better wear the gold tonight.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You think we're wearing jobber yellow tonight?

unk2

"FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, WE CANNOT HAVE A SPURS/PACERS CHAMPIONSHIP!"-:stern


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

JONESBORO, Ga. -- Authorities say former NBA All-Star Mookie Blaylock has been charged with vehicular homicide in a head-on crash in suburban Atlanta.

Jonesboro Police Chief Franklin Allen says the 46-year-old Blaylock is also charged with driving on a suspended license and failure to maintain his lane in the Friday crash.

Police say Blaylock was driving an SUV that crossed the center line and struck a van. A van passenger, 43-year-old Monica Murphy, died hours later. Her husband survived.

Atlanta Medical Center spokeswoman Nicole Gustin said Blaylock was in fair condition Monday. He initially was on life support.

Allen says police are working to determine the cause and that alcohol doesn't appear to be a factor. Blaylock told investigators he blacked out just before the wreck. It's unclear if he has an attorney.

Blaylock played 13 NBA seasons, with New Jersey, Atlanta and Golden State.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9338862/mookie-blaylock-charged-vehicular-homicide




Vehicular homicide? Holy shit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> You think we're wearing jobber yellow tonight?
> 
> unk2
> 
> "FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, WE CANNOT HAVE A SPURS/PACERS CHAMPIONSHIP!"-:stern


The blues are just so ugly


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> The Nets definitely will. Those years they had Kidd, Vince Carter, and Richard Jefferson were amazing.


and the GOAT Kerry Kittles


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SPCDRI said:


> You think we're wearing jobber yellow tonight?
> 
> unk2
> 
> "FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, WE CANNOT HAVE A SPURS/PACERS CHAMPIONSHIP!"-:stern


Yeah the refs are going to go in on the Pacers. No ****. :lelbron


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Notorious said:


> While I agree that the difference between Rondo & Kidd isn't as large as George & Jordan, it's completely stupid to suggest that Rondo is better than prime Kidd.
> 
> I'd say that current Rondo is a poor man's prime Kidd. Kidd was better at literally every aspect than Rondo. A better shooter, a better passer, a better rebounder, a better defender, just better at everything.


This is completely accurate and this is coming from a Boston fan. Too many flaws to Rondo right now.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope I'm wrong, but I think Miami wins tonight. At anytime, Wade or Bosh could step up and be good and at this point, that's all they need. There's no way James doesn't score at least 25, especially since he's probably figured out that he's the only one being consistent. 

Again, I hope I'm wrong, but with Miami at home in game 7, I don't think they can lose.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Even as a Pacers fan part of me doesn't want to watch this game. I can't handle this Game 7 shit, my Buffalo Bills have already destroyed my nerves - I can't handle another let down. Yeah I know, have faith blah blah - this isn't wrestling, this is real life ...

Actually, what am I saying. This is just as much a work as wrestling is. All I know is by the end of the night I'll have a possibility of two reactions when I come back on here.

*Pacers Win
*








*
or Pacers Lose*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Since everyone is saying heat are gonna win, I'll say the pacers win!

LeBron comes out and thinks he has to get 50 for the Heat to win, he might but that just means everyone else is out of sync and not shooting as much. The game will be close and LeBron will choke at the end with either missed shots or turnovers. 

Go pacers! Blue collar Gold swagger!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Also, I think Bosh showed a ton of class by admitting that he's been sucking that he knows he needs to be better. Wade should take a lesson from him.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Bosh _saying_ he will do better is all well and great but it's not going to make him bigger or Hibbert smaller.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man, it sucks seeing how Hill's career turned out. He was Lebron before Lebron.

Dude was unstoppable before he got hurt. He was one of six players to average 20-5-5 during his first six seasons, along with MJ, Big O, LBJ, Bird, and West, look at that company. Imagine if he was healthy in 2000 when he teamed with T-mac. That team could have definitely had a run at the finals considering how weak the East was then.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't the plan for Orlando then to form a big 3 with TMAC, Hill, and Duncan?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I personally think Grant Hill's injury issues add to his legacy in a way - he overcame the odds in a lot of ways & still put up amazing numbers in the end. Almost like he had his prime taken away from him but still turned out to be great, which is pretty impressive IMO.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Man, Im so excited because I love this series, but so sad because I LOVED THIS SERIES...and it's over after tonight


Just hope I can enjoy it without complaints around the world that it's rigged if the Heat win, or they're the biggest failures ever if they lose. Sometimes a team out there is just better than you and honestly, this is probably the first time since they've joined up where they come into a must win game, could have all 3 of the stars show out, and still lose because the other team's strength was simply better..


Just enjoy this..You're gonna wish you did..All 7


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I love this series too but I miss JR Smith. I had his song on loop. I would've loved to seen him in the series, just to see him try and fuck with Bron.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

You got JR Jr in Lance Stephenson..What is there to be sad about?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nah, Lance doesn't provide COMEDY like JR does.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Man, Im so excited because I love this series, but so sad because I LOVED THIS SERIES...and it's over after tonight
> 
> 
> Just hope I can enjoy it without complaints around the world that it's rigged if the Heat win, or they're the biggest failures ever if they lose. Sometimes a team out there is just better than you and honestly, this is probably the first time since they've joined up where they come into a must win game, could have all 3 of the stars show out, and still lose because the other team's strength was simply better..
> ...


Agreed. 100%. Gonna miss these games. Hope the finals series delivers whoever it may be. 

About that time folks!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nervousness. Anxiety. Not fun.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Nervousness. Anxiety. Not fun.


Times like this I'm glad we don't have an NBA team here. I can never sleep well the night before a big game the Chargers play.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Emerald Flow said:


> I personally think Grant Hill's injury issues add to his legacy in a way - he overcame the odds in a lot of ways & still put up amazing numbers in the end. Almost like he had his prime taken away from him but still turned out to be great, which is pretty impressive IMO.


Oh lord Bosh gets a rebound.. He must be sick or something.

And to your point, I agree 100%.. The injury took away his best years and when he returned although he had very productive season he wasn't looked upon as the man.. He was more of a role player in the later part of his career


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats a reach in? Its the same thing that created turnovers at the other end.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

REFS CLEARLY FAVORING INDIANA, ANY1 WHO DISAGREES IS BIAS, IGNORANT OR DOESN'T UNDERSTAND BALL!!1ZOMG!¡¡! I find it funny that a team like the pacers who are "good at defense" need so much help. STERN HATES MIAMI AND TANNED PPL!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Paul George dropped the N bomb..on camera...How much he getting fined guys? 50k?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

That's a ton of turn overs considering the part of the game.. Pacers are going to have to correct that stat or its going to turn into easy transition buckets for the Heat


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't know who's more lucky, Indiana that they're up 2 with 8 turnovers or the Heat only down 2 while shooting 30ish%


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Paul George dropped the N bomb..on camera...How much he getting fined guys? 50k?


Nothing.

KG would've been fined at least $30 million in his career if you could get fined over that.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris Bosh is GARBAGE


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

He never was a crash the boards player but he has really gotten soft since coming to Miami.. It is supposed to be an ankle injury dragging him down and if that's the case, come'on son, toughen up.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is an effort versus execution game. Miami playing their hardest and Indiana needs to have great execution this game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why are Lebron and George on the bench? This is game 7....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Pacers playing another turnover festival shit quarter with no offense.
This lineup is the dirt worst for them.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Well... Go spurs


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lol I don't care how suspect this sounds.. Bosh is awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Son of a bitch. I knew ray Allen read wrestling forum.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Charlamagne Tha GodVerified account
‏@cthagod
Roy Hibbert's gay slur got Chris Bosh fired up. I told y'all that was going to happen. SMH.

DEAD


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fail Pacers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd have an easier time finding this game legit if heat weren't doing nonstop reaches on all their double teams. No one does that mean clean pick pockets, that's fucking ridiculous, and I know for a fact the likes of Bosh/Allen don't have the hands for it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

14 turnovers in the first half. Pacers better fix their execution because Miami is flying to the ball.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like I'll have to rest all of my hopes on the Spurs now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

execution? how can they execute if on any passes to hibbert they have three people mugging him for the ball. Of course he has handled it poorly at times, but other times it's just three people reaching at his hands. Seriously if it was this easy they would have done it all series, they're getting away with every single reach.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

smh @ this score.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> execution? how can they execute if on any passes to hibbert they have three people mugging him for the ball. Of course he has handled it poorly at times, but other times it's just three people reaching at his hands. Seriously if it was this easy they would have done it all series, they're getting away with every single reach.


They never doubled him in any other game. They tried to deny him but never outright doubled him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They doubled him a lot last game, try again. They're hacking and getting away with it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> execution? how can they execute if on any passes to hibbert they have three people mugging him for the ball. Of course he has handled it poorly at times, but other times it's just three people reaching at his hands. Seriously if it was this easy they would have done it all series, they're getting away with every single reach.


Yeah. Its kinda killed any ball moving and post game completely.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't recall them doubling him much last game and Hibbert is the least of their problems right now. He only contributed 2 of their 15 turnovers.

I'm sure they're getting away with some fouls but it's not as much as you're making it sound like.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The same thing is happening to West and no I'm not exaggerating. The Heat are playing non-stop doubles and mugging the pacers on defense. I'm absolutely FINE with that type of defense EXCEPT you're not allowed to do it anymore in this league. Any team that plays this aggressive ends up with a lot of fouls and the Heat aren't getting called. I called the Heat the second most physical team in the league before and I was correct on that, the only problem is their personal is not actually that physical whatsoever, they're just allowed to get away with a lot more. 

I didn't complain much about the refs from games 1-6, it all looked pretty clean tbh aside from Joey's game which was awful for both sides. This game is a whole different story.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sigh, I disagree but I'm not going to argue it as I doubt any of our minds will be changed. Plus I want to watch the second half without distraction.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Seems like refs let Miami (especially LeBron) do whatever he wants on the defensive end. Maybe it just seems that way since I hate the Heat.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Regardless of how this game ends up, George making the 3 after Chalmers' flop and then caught bitching at him will be the best part of game 7. Had me rolling :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I'll have to agree that Miami is allowed to play a physical brand of defense that other teams that have faced them like Indiana & Chicago haven't been allowed to play.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> They doubled him a lot last game, try again. They're hacking and getting away with it.


They actually didn't double him. Kerr made that point earlier.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking Bieber.......


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, this is disappointing.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Contact is called at only one end. It's hard to ignore.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Yeah I'll have to agree that Miami is allowed to *play a physical brand of defense that other teams that have faced them like Indiana* & Chicago haven't been allowed to play.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Just letting Melo know that he isn't always open.. Perhaps pass the ball sometimes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ether said:


>


his arms are straight up(yes, slightly bent but not swatting down).


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

called spurs vs heat a long time ago. spurs will win(unless they try to rig it), lebron can't take them on himself.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bosh always does great against the Spurs and if Wade can continue playing with this type of effort against the Spurs than the Heat have a very great chance of beating the Spurs.

I say Heat in 6.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I still believe Heat in 5..anything longer, I'm shocked..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Spurs in 5. No idea why you guys think Heat are going to win when Bosh/Wade still aren't playing that well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Because the Spurs aren't the Pacers. The Pacers were the Heat's worst possible matchups in the playoffs due to their size and perimeter defense.

I expect Bosh to play much better against the Spurs than he did Indiana due to the matchups and his recent history against the team and if Wade can perform with the effort he has tonight then Miami will be fine.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't decide

If Wade and Bosh are still playing like shit, Spurs in 4
If they play up to about 70% of their ability, Spurs in 6
80-90%, Heat in 7


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

unlike the pacers, the spurs have several scoring weapons that actually play with consistency. that's on top of having a reliable bench. 

might be a tight series, but the spurs are going to take it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^exactly, Spurs have an offense and you can't just trap their ballhandlers all the time. They also flow far better on offense and move it around quicker. They also CATCH after the pass.

Before you guys say this game was legit and there was no ref bias, both George/Hibbert have 5 fouls. That right there is all you need to know, not all those calls were fouls and if it was that easy to get calls then Lebron/Wade/Bosh deserve far more since they were going all out physically...and yet the big three have combined as many fouls as Hibbert/George have each.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Heat in a walk. This shit is inevitable. No way they get played to their limit 2 series in a row.

What you just said is no proof at all UDFK. It's possible to play physical and not get fouls. Clearly the refs are biased cause Indiana's best players got fouls and the Heats didn't...ok.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I was looking forward to this game all day and it's a fucking blowout. fpalm


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Which stereotype will people go with in game 1 of the finals? Spurs won because they were well rested or the Spurs lost because they were rusty?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

When the Heat were initially up 14 they only had two more ft attempts and were called for two more fouls than Indy (per Ryan Russilo) .. I'm not denying the refs had an impact but its not completely one sided.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Arcade said:


> I was looking forward to this game all day and it's a fucking blowout. fpalm


Sucks doesn't it. Same here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> Heat in a walk. This shit is inevitable. No way they get played to their limit 2 series in a row.
> 
> What you just said is no proof at all UDFK. It's possible to play physical and not get fouls. Clearly the refs are biased cause Indiana's best players got fouls and the Heats didn't...ok.


Did you watch the game or were you watching hockey? If the latter don't comment. You don't get away with what they were doing, ever. Lebron/Wade/Bosh were all over the Pacers in the first half with double teams and there was hacking going on as they were going for the ball every single time and I bet my fucking ass that they weren't doing perfect pick pockets each and every time.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> Because the Spurs aren't the Pacers. The Pacers were the Heat's worst possible matchups in the playoffs due to their size and perimeter defense.
> 
> I expect Bosh to play much better against the Spurs than he did Indiana due to the matchups and his recent history against the team and if Wade can perform with the effort he has tonight then Miami will be fine.


and the Spurs are gonna face a team that they havent quite seen like the Heat since OKC, which while they did win the first 2, lost the next 4.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> and the Spurs are gonna face a team that they havent quite seen like the Heat since OKC, which while they did win the first 2, lost the next 4.


And the Heat are pretty much a better version of the Thunder...

Yeah the Spurs are much better than the Pacers or Bulls or Bucks. But it goes both ways. The Heat are also much better than the Lakers, Warriors or Grizzlies.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

For all the talk about the refs the real story of the game is Miami is outrebounding Indiana by 9.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So unless you guys are saying that Larry Hughes plays like Dwayne Wade there isn't a single shot in hell that the Heat win because Westbrook and I believe Harden too were going ham against the Spurs in that series. It wasn't 1 on 5, like Lebron is playing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> And the Heat are pretty much a better version of the Thunder...
> 
> Yeah the Spurs are much better than the Pacers or Bulls or Bucks. But it goes both ways. The Heat are also much better than the Lakers, Warriors or Grizzlies.


and as much as Larry Hughes has been bumming it, Danny Green/Ginobili isn't Lance Stephenson defensively. Heat more physical team in this matchup. LeBron wont get knocked around, Bosh wont, Battier wont.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Durant & Harden were great against the Spurs but Westbrook was complete shit against the Spurs.

Durant: 29.5 PPG on 53/36/91 shooting, 7.5 RPG, 5.3 APG
Westbrook: 18.2 PPG on 38/40/74 shooting, 7.3 APG, 5.8 RPG
Harden: 18.5 PPG on 49/61/81 shooting, 5.5 RPG, 3.7 APG


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Red Viper said:


> Did you watch the game or were you watching hockey? If the latter don't comment. You don't get away with what they were doing, ever. Lebron/Wade/Bosh were all over the Pacers in the first half with double teams and there was hacking going on as they were going for the ball every single time and I bet my fucking ass that they weren't doing perfect pick pockets each and every time.


This series with the Pacers is over and doesn't matter. They win, because that is that they are made to do. They win next year too. It is what it is. Competition picks up, they respond. Lebron will go warrior if need be. They'll get the shots when they need them.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Durant & Harden were great against the Spurs but Westbrook was complete shit against the Spurs.
> 
> Durant: 29.5 PPG on 53/36/91 shooting, 7.5 RPG, 5.3 APG
> Westbrook: 18.2 PPG on 38/40/74 shooting, 7.3 APG, 5.8 RPG
> Harden: 18.5 PPG on 49/61/81 shooting, 5.5 RPG, 3.7 APG


I bet Westbrook took the most shoots too.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

This score is super ugly


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> This series with the Pacers is over and doesn't matter. They win, because that is that they are made to do. They win next year too. It is what it is. Competition picks up, they respond. Lebron will go warrior if need be. They'll get the shots when they need them.


wat.


I still don't see the Heat winning against a team that just shut the Grizzles down in the paint and did the polar opposite to the Warriors. The Spurs are clearly able to guard everything on defense, they're not a slouch and they'll be a tougher opponent than the Pacers.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Worst part of this is TNT won't be doing anymore games till preseason. Fuck ESPN and abc.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The last line of hope rest with Pop and the Spurs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Red Viper said:


> wat.
> 
> 
> I still don't see the Heat winning against a team that just shut the Grizzles down in the paint and did the polar opposite to the Warriors. The Spurs are clearly able to guard everything on defense, they're not a slouch and they'll be a tougher opponent than the Pacers.


And Congratulations to the Spurs on their achievements running through the Western Conference. I like this no more than you do. The Heat will win. That is it. They will figure it out.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This was an ass kicking. Miami attacked the paint early and were just better. Wade decided he needed to play tonight, so he did. 

GUESS DAVID STERN GOT HIS WISH RIGHT GUYZ


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> wat.
> 
> 
> I still don't see the Heat winning against a team that just shut the Grizzles down in the paint and did the polar opposite to the Warriors. The Spurs are clearly able to guard everything on defense, they're not a slouch and they'll be a tougher opponent than the Pacers.


The Heat don't play in the paint like the Grizzlies and they don't live and die by the three like the Warriors.

Yeah the Spurs will be a tougher opponent than the Pacers. But the Heat will be a much tougher opponent than a heavily injured Lakers team, the Warriors without David Lee and the Grizzlies.

Also the Heat match up better with the Spurs than they do with the Pacers. And just like someone can say the Spurs are a better version of the Pacers, the Heat are a better version of the Thunder, the team that owned the Spurs last season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shit can change over a year (@ the comment about Thunder owning Spurs).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Magic is the one that brought up the Thunder from last year and how the Thunder's big 3 played well against the Spurs. I just mentioned that the Heat are pretty much a better version of the Thunder.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Westbrook/Harden/Durant(aka three perimeter talents) =/= Wade/Lebron/Bosh. Wade and Lebron like slashing and driving into the paint to get their points, when you take that away from they STRUGGLE, so I can only guess what Pop is going to do for their series. We'll see who wins, but I'm pretty confident it's going to be the team with the better schemes and sets and that's the Spurs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Shit can change over night. Heat sucked in this area heat sucked in that area. Blah blah blah. Heat took 6 to beat the Pacers last year, 7 to beat the Celtics then rolled over the Thunder. Its not really that indicative of anything forthcoming. I'm not really sure why anyone says the Heat can't score without getting to that basket. They've hit shots. Lebron has hit a crap load of them. He can shoot the basketball...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ ROy Hibbert. Classless move bro.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> Shit can change over night. Heat sucked in this area heat sucked in that area. Blah blah blah. Heat took 6 to beat the Pacers last year, 7 to beat the Celtics then rolled over the Thunder. Its not really that indicative of anything forthcoming. I'm not really sure why anyone says the Heat can't score without getting to that basket. They've hit shots. Lebron has hit a crap load of them. He can shoot the basketball...


??? You take Wade out of the paint and he won't hit shit. You make Lebron a jump shooter and he's nowhere near as effective. You pressure Bosh and get in his face and he'll miss. And Lebron is not a jump shooter, I think it's actually funny you think so highly of his jump shoot. He hits them when players sag off on him and has hit some contested ones as well, but Heat will be SWEPT and EASILY if Lebron decides he wants to work outside of the paint instead of inside of it.

These things are of course not easy to do, but the Spurs are a machine and by that I mean they work perfectly as one in games, both on offense and defense, and know what their role is and what to do. They close out on shooters and they make the proper adjustments due to amazing coaching and experience.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

We'll see what happens when the series starts on Thursday. Hoping for a great, hard-fought series but I stick with my prediction of Miami winning.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Gibson got in Bosh's face 2 years ago and Bosh went beast mode...

Your over analyzing UDFK. They are going to win because they have no other option. Draw it up on paper all you want. They are going to win...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Heat in the finals AGAIN.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah, my bad, I shouldn't analysis the ways in which you could beat the Heat but rather think of them as unbeatable. Heat could obviously just dominate anyone ever because they have no other option. Send Hollywood Lakers after them and they'll win. No other option. send the 90s Bulls after them and they'll win because they have no other option. Celtics/Lakers 80s dynasties? Please, the Heat have no other option but to win. 

I hope you realize how fucking retarded that sound, JIM. Stop being DENCE.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Spurs will sweep the Heat. The Heat stand no chance. How dare anyone pick the Heat to beat the Spurs.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Spurs wont sweep the Heat. It will be a close series. Can see it going to game 7.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This isn't the 80s or the 90s. Not sure why that is even relavent. Their opponents are the 2013 versions of all the NBA franchises. There are no Hollywood Lakers. There are no Bird lead Celtics teams. There is no Michael Jordan. They are made to win now and they are desperate. They are desperate to win next year too.

Last year they were bent by the Pacers and the Celtics and then went out and played like they have something to prove. Do you not think that they once again have something to prove?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> lol @ ROy Hibbert. Classless move bro.


What Hibbert do?

I won some money :mark: me and my friend went dbl or nothing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Duncan is desperate to get his fifth ring as well as the rest of the big three since this is their LAST chance. You really don't think they're desperate too? Come on man, that's awful reasoning.



Notorious said:


> The Spurs will sweep the Heat. The Heat stand no chance. How dare anyone pick the Heat to beat the Spurs.


I'm not saying you guys can't pick them but so far the only reasoning I've seen for them winning is that they're the Heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You're right. They're the Heat. The best team in the NBA with the best player in the NBA. I think that's enough reasoning for someone to pick the Heat.

They have LeBron. They have Chris Bosh who since has come to Miami, has owned the Spurs. They have Dwyane Wade who is still capable of being a highly effective player. They have a good supporting cast of players. They have a good coach, they're a great offensive team and a great defensive team.

Yeah that's definitely enough reasoning for one to pick the Heat.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> What Hibbert do?
> 
> I won some money :mark: me and my friend went dbl or nothing.


Walked out without shaking hands. Think West did it too. 

Stay Classy bros.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> and as much as Larry Hughes has been bumming it, Danny Green/Ginobili isn't Lance Stephenson defensively. Heat more physical team in this matchup. LeBron wont get knocked around, Bosh wont, Battier wont.


they have consistent scoring threats though. when hibbert or george went on offensive droughts, everybody else seemed to be affected. they'd basically take themselves out of games. that usually doesn't happen with the spurs. if it's not duncan, it's parker that comes up big, and if it's not either, it's ginobili or leonard. they also have a reliable bench, and unlike the pacers, they're a much smarter basketball team in that they actually know how to take care of the basketball. most importantly, they have mettle.

vegas will likely favor the heat, but I'll say the spurs get it done, and they might just get it done handily.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't be surprised if you see LeBron switch over and guard Parker during 4th quarters in this series like he used to do against Rose when they played the Bulls.

But likely in this series, LeBron will get his. Parker will get his. Bosh will get his. Duncan will get his. X-Factor matchup is Wade vs. Ginobili.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah the heat somehow managed to win 66 games with essentially no system, no structure. They win games, that's it really. Find a way to score more point than the other team. They did it 66 times. How? Something a little different pretty much every game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Joel said:


> Shit can change over a year (@ the comment about Thunder owning Spurs).


Spurs are glad they faced Memphis..Not much would've changed imo


Interesting someone mentioned on twitter that LeBron unlike Jordan didnt always have the better team in the NBA Finals..You guys agree? I've seen some say Sonics/Suns had better team. Personally think Rockets without a doubt would've had the better team


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Walked out without shaking hands. Think West did it too.
> 
> Stay Classy bros.


I have no problem with this. The Celtics have never stayed and shook hands after losing to a team in a series. Just goes to show some people have that old school mentality and don't want to be buddy buddy with everyone in the league. It's beautiful to see that now a days.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> I have no problem with this. The Celtics have never stayed and shook hands after losing to a team in a series. Just goes to show some people have that old school mentality and don't want to be buddy buddy with everyone in the league. It's beautiful to see that now a days.


There have been players on the celtics teams that stay and shake hands. This year included. Its not really a buddy buddy type thing, its not like they are out there kissing ass and telling life stories. Man up, and move right along. But yes I get the competitiveness argument.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Walked out without shaking hands. Think West did it too.
> 
> Stay Classy bros.


I doubt espn will make a big deal about it. I generally dont care but it bothered me when Lebron did it everyone acted like he commited a crime but when Garnett and Rondo did it and now Hibbet and West they wont even make a story of it. 

:lol I work with ppl who call Bron a baby foe doing that but already forget their 2 stars did it last year. Its just stupid really and all on espn and the media.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

West left without shaking hands? The Pacers' LEADER? Great leader.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Champ said:


> they have consistent scoring threats though. when hibbert or george went on offensive droughts, everybody else seemed to be affected. they'd basically take themselves out of games. that usually doesn't happen with the spurs. if it's not duncan, it's parker that comes up big, and if it's not either, it's ginobili or leonard. they also have a reliable bench, and unlike the pacers, they're a much smarter basketball team in that they actually know how to take care of the basketball. most importantly, they have mettle.


I'll agree in terms of Spurs know how to get easier buckets to break runs or droughts compared to the Pacers, but Miami's speed defensively imo is something the Spurs havent seen. Miami's speed and athleticism period is something they havent seen. I really think it's gonna get to them the same way OKC's did eventually. It may not happen game 1, but I do think by Game 2, Spurs gonna be like "Whoa, this is a little too much"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hibbert already talking about what he wants to improve on in the offseason. Such a hard-working kid.

Hats off to Indiana really. They have nothing to be ashamed out, a hell of a season especially without one of their top 4 players. One game away from the Finals and took the defending champs to the limit. Round of applause to Indiana.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Trade Granger, get a real legit PG that can help limit some of these TO's and be facilitator and Pacers, and Miami wont be back in the NBA Finals possibly ever again


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

When Granger is healthy, the Pacers will make it to the Finals next season. I guarantee it. That is, if he stays.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll go with the Spurs for the following reasons:

1) they'll value rest over rust, they're older and Pop will try to not let them come out flat.
2) They've won two on the road in LA, Golden State, and Memphis (hard places to win in like ROARCLE ane elimination games too). Road is hardly a disadvantage.
3) Better coached.
4) Miami gets wrecked by Hibbert, Duncan will cruise.
5) Wade having a "comeback game" is apparently showing interest while scoring his average on terrible efficiency. He'll likely not play well, and Bosh may be slightly better but nothing more than 15/7 a night.

Woulsnt surprise me to see Miami take it because
1) Bosh has an easier matchup.
2) Good pick and roll D will slow down Parker.
3) X factor in Lebron.

Overall prediction goes Heat, Spurs, Spurs, Heat, Spurs, Spurs.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

People criticized the Pacers for paying Hibbert the Max. But you do what you gotta do and they locked up their big man for years


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Punked Up said:


> I'll go with the Spurs for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) they'll value rest over rust, they're older and Pop will try to not let them come out flat.
> 2) They've won two on the road in LA, Golden State, and Memphis (hard places to win in like ROARCLE ane elimination games too). Road is hardly a disadvantage.
> ...


I like you...




kobra860 said:


> When Granger is healthy, the Pacers will make it to the Finals next season. I guarantee it. That is, if he stays.


Bruh, Granger nothing but a spot up shooter now. Indy's best shooter and another big body to guard these guys so George doesnt have to, but nah..Indy can get better


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Spurs in 6.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> I like you...
> 
> 
> 
> Bruh, Granger nothing but a spot up shooter now. Indy's best shooter and another big body to guard these guys so George doesnt have to, but nah..Indy can get better


A spot up shooter doesn't usually average 19 ppg.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Indy should trade Granger, I agree. Just get a competent PG who will reduce turnovers. Their o will improve as Hibbert and George do.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

StarzNBarz said:


> A spot up shooter doesn't usually average 19 ppg.


Bruh, he's no longer a rim attacker..He's been sliding away from that ever so slowly, and his knee will confirm that next season


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck Miami won. No dream final then


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

^^^^^^^









Was alittle sour that the Heat won, but I'm over it since the Spurs and Heat are a good match up. It's gonna make some great basketball (hopefully). Good thing somebody besides Lebron stepping up tonight..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Heat have to win CBA coming in 2014, This luxury tax was created for the sole purpose of penalizing teams that have stockpiled on stars, teams like the Heat, Thunder, Lakers and Knicks. The big threes of Memphis and OKC have already been disbanded as a result


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spurs in 6, calling it right now


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


>


GOATnobili


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Too bad that pic is fake haha.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Matters not.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MANU :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

SpeedStick said:


> Heat have to win CBA coming in 2014, This luxury tax was created for the sole purpose of penalizing teams that have stockpiled on stars, teams like the Heat, Thunder, Lakers and Knicks. The big threes of Memphis and OKC have already been disbanded as a result


Riley gonna have to convince LeBron or Hughes will attempt to opt out and re-sign for less. Personally think Bosh really doesnt even wanna be there so asking him to take a pay cut is essentially a non option. Trade dude or let him walk and go after a possible big FA that summer..LeBron/Hughes have isolated Bosh so much pregame/postgame/off the court, I believe at this point, winning championships is the only thing keeping him from wanting to go elsewhere


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> Too bad that pic is fake haha.


Of course it is..


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Worst part of this is TNT won't be doing anymore games till preseason. Fuck ESPN and abc.


At least we don't have to hear Steve Kerr dickriding LeBron. And lol @ Kerr saying LeBron shut down PG. I guess he didn't see him being double teamed.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Of course it is..


I can think of one person who would actually write that.....


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Worst part of this is TNT won't be doing anymore games till preseason. Fuck ESPN and abc.


:clap

Anyways, nothing to be ashamed as from a Pacers POV - I just hate how our offense is so damn inconsistent, especially on the road. I'm not saying Granger is the greatest thing in the world - but the dude can score & get his own shot a lot more then the rest of these guys can on a nightly basis. Well, hopefully the Finals is a good one.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Win lose some sort of shuffle is happening in Miami.. I feel that Bosh will be the one to go because well simply put he doesn't play like a 4, he plays like an oversized 2 guard.. Wade will sign a two year deal, hoping that his knee holds up since cant drive the hoop the way he used to.. I'm pretty convinced Lebron is in for the long run beyond 2014 so Pat is going to have to get some pieces to fill out a solid first and second unit.. And hopefully the get me and Chris more opportunities mindset doesn't continue, it's not the big three anymore Dwayne, there are other guys who can shoot the rock, even though they haven't played like


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lovee that Barkley and Shaq did not give him a fake oversensitive lecture


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Too bad he didn't bring that attitude in Game 7. Horrible by Pacers, Heat ran all over them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Too bad he didn't bring that attitude in Game 7. Horrible by Pacers, Heat ran all over them.


Hard to bring that attitude when that attitude got him chastised by the media and fined 75k lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't see LeBron leaving Miami if they win the ring this year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Karl Malone was asked to create his all time Starting 5. He said:

PG-John Stockton
SG-Oscar Robertson
SF-Scottie Pippen
PF-LeBron James
C-Wilt Chamberlin

Very very interesting choices..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Which now raises an interesting topic, who's is everybodies starting five?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

PG - Magic Johnson
SG - Michael Jordan
SF - LARRY MOTHERFUCKING LEGEND
PF - Kevin Garnett
C - Bill "GOAT" Russell


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Magic
Jordan
Lebron
Duncan
Kareem


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Magic
Jordan
Lebron
Bird
Russel


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

For me:

PG Magic
SG Jordan
SF Lebron
PF Karl Malone
C Shaq


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Magic
Jordan
Lebron
Duncan
Russell


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Karl Malone was asked to create his all time Starting 5. He said:
> 
> PG-John Stockton
> SG-Oscar Robertson
> ...


:lmao, Malone still mad at the GOAT

Gary Payton
Reggie
MJ
Barkley
KG

6th man: AI

Dat trash talk, would break any other team down mentally.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao @ having Magic, Jordan, and Lebron as your perimeter players. Zero sharp shooters, the paint would be jammed as there would be no reason to leave it. also lol @ Lebron over Bird.

Magic/Jordan/Bird/Duncan/Russell 

^team would never, ever lose.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Magic said:


> :lmao @ having Magic, Jordan, and Lebron as your perimeter players. Zero sharp shooters, the paint would be jammed as there would be no reason to leave it. also lol @ Lebron over Bird.
> 
> Magic/Jordan/Bird/Duncan/Russell
> 
> ^team would never, ever lose.


Tough to argue against this team. Russel and duncan is pretty much the best defensive frontcourt you could put together. Maybe prime Olajuwon over Duncan but that would be just nitpicking.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

All due respect to Miami for outright winning game 7 of the ECF. They did it all on their own without any ref help. I'd like to have seen how this series would have played out had it been called fairly the whole way. And who knows, they might have still won. There was plenty of ref fuckery earlier in the series but Miami legit took care of business in the finale.

That said...

FUCK MIAMI.

GO SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Magic
MJ
Bird
DIRK
Russell

Had to.

DIRK and Bird playing together = :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

KG/Russell > Duncan/Russell

On defense, that is.

----



> The Atlanta Hawks may have committed a violation of the NBA's anti-tampering policy by mentioning Dwight Howard and Chris Paul in a letter sent to prospective ticket buyers.
> 
> The letter was sent from the marketing department:
> 
> ...


I kind of hope CP3 & Dwight go to Atlanta so the East can become the powerhouse conference again.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> KG/Russell > Duncan/Russell
> 
> On defense, that is.
> 
> ...


I also hope Smith takes a paycut so he can join them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CP3/Jenkins/Smith/Horford/Dwight is pretty formidable. Too bad the bench would be god-awful outside of LOU.

But yeah assuming CP3 & Dwight go to Atlanta...

Atlanta with CP3 & Dwight
Miami
Chicago with Rose
Indiana with Granger

Hopefully the Knicks don't bring in a bunch of old has beens in the offseason again and the Nets will probably improve with better coaching. Boston if they decide to retool will still be a good squad with Rondo & Sully. Washington is on the rise. East could realistically surpass the West. If and only if CP3/Dwight to Atlanta would happen.

But I'll still stick to my prediction of both CP3 & Dwight staying with their teams.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Magic 
MJ
Bird 
Hakeem 
Shaq


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rondo
Allen
Pierce
KG
Shaq

I win.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Mike Bibby
Vince Carter
T-Mac
Bosh
Hakeem

I win the canadian teams division of this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bird would bore me. thats why I didn't pick him. I didn't really think this was about picking the best at each position.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

jerichosjacket said:


> Mike Bibby
> Vince Carter
> T-Mac
> Bosh
> ...


You do realize you're going to get the Raptor versions of TMac and Hakeem, right :drake1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

oh okay, I'll just do an all lakers team than

Magic
Kobe
Worthy
Kareem
Wilt

bench:

Goodrich
West
Wilkes
PAU
Shaq


with PHIL as the coach.
:hayden3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

RONDO/Cousy
Havlicek/Ray
Bird/Pierce
KG/McHale
Russell/Parish

GOAT


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol no i made up the rules of the canadian team division. Although i`d still take t-mac from his last two years here over any 3 to have played for a canadian team. And its first half of the 90s hakeem in a raptors jersey.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Nash
Kidd
Blackman
DIRK
Chandler

I'd guess?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Strictly Raps players while they played here

Alvin williams/Calderon
Carter/Dell Curry
T-mac/Gay
Bosh/ OAK!
Davis/RASHO!



god we`ve sucked


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rose
Jordan
Pippen
Rodman
Noah

Would still probably beat everyone. :jordan3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Not Boston.

KG/Russell as your defensive anchors is just :mark:

Other team scoring no more than 60.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rondo as your point guard...going against Magic? ***** SHIT, you'd get killed. Magic/Kareem would introduce Russell/KG to the unguardable sky hook and the rest would be history. As in a historical beating. :hayden3

PHIL AS THE COACH WITH RILEY AS HIS LEAD ASSISTANT? SHIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEET.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Magic said:


> Rose
> Jordan
> Pippen
> Rodman
> ...


The scary part is 3 of those were all on the team at the same time. :jordan


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If were going players Ive liked the most it would be:

BOGUES
Allen
Kemp
Garnett
Shaq

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Kemp was always a favorite of mine. Fairly sure I still have my old-school green Sonics jersey from the early 90s.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Players I like the most. Hmm...

KIDD
Carter or DRAZEN
Pierce
KG
Shaq


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Allen
Vince Carter
Kobe
Pau
Shaq

:lmao @ Allen, Carter, Kobe on the same team. WOULD BE A SHOW TO WATCH.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Favorites would be:

Nash
MJ
Sprewell
Kemp
DIRK


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Personal favorites
GP 
Jordan
T-Mac
Dirk
Hakeem


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Favorite team=

Penny/AI
VC
T-Mac
Bernard King
Ewing


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The scenes with George & Hibbert :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

DIRK dancing 

George :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> I kind of hope CP3 & Dwight go to Atlanta so the East can become the powerhouse conference again.


What did I say?...*puts hands in pockets and walks away*


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

That D-Wade segment :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Kidd
V. Carter
Dr. J
K.-Mart
B. Lopez


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

K-Mart's going to want out of New York.. Melo hogging the ball all the time is robbing him of touches on the offensive end.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

JOHN HOLLINGER CAN KICK ROCKS

http://www.sportsonearth.com/article/49474730/


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Fuck John Hollinger. He has no business in basketball at any level.

Here's a fucking stat for you, John, the Grizzles have never ever been better than have been the last three years under Hollins.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hollinger annoys the shit out of me. I agree, he needs to fuck off.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Yup, letting go of a coach that brings a team to its first ever Western Conference Finals is truly moronic.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So wait...do the Grizzlies plan on making Hollinger their head coach?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


I hope I'm just confused and that isn't the case.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

No, they're just firing Hollins because of his conflict with Hollinger. Basically they chose Hollinger over Hollins due to them being cheap and dumbasses. I truly hope that the Grizzlies go to complete and utters hit from here on out to avoid this becoming common with teams as Hollinger literally has done nothing to help build this team except add Prince to it but getting rid of Gay. He also let Speights go over nothing, and Speights was doing a pretty good job as a backup for the Grizz.

Davis was a good pick up though as he can possibly replace ZBo when they eventually part ways with him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Getting rid of Gay was good due to his contract, but talent-wise...Gay is much better than Prince and they could've really used Gay deeper in the playoffs. Prince was so awful offensively.

The Speights trade was dumb IMO. Why get rid of their best player off the bench? And it's not like Speights was a bad contract. The Grizzlies are cheap and stupid.

I'm willing to bet that Z-Bo won't be in Memphis by the end of next season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ZBo is gone. Conley probably is too, since his stats to stack up. 


I love how the Grizz were supposed to be built around Mayo/Gay and they were the first to go over the likes of Marc, ZBo, and Conley. Sadly, they'll all be gone soon. RIP THE GRIZZLIES THAT WE ALL LOVED.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hollinger probably won't resign TA since TA doesn't have a high enough PER.

The last thing the NBA needs is a bunch of advanced stats geeks taking over teams. NBA is different from the MLB. It's much harder to judge players' worth just based off stats but apparently Hollinger thinks it isn't. I hope he fails and drags the Grizzlies to the gutter with his precious advanced stats.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The major difference is none of these stats truly take into account a player's ability to not only affect the game, but their ability on defense. Defensive win shares is a joke and I believe that's the only "advanced" statistic for defense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

There's defensive rating for single players but all it does is measure the points given up per 100 possessions when that given player is on the court.

There really is no stat to truly measure a player's importance and worth on defense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Also for those who read that article, did anyone else get a laugh out of substitutions based solely on statistics? plz plz plz do that grizz and fail horribly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Substitutions based on statistics?

How would that even work?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dude made up a stat and traded a guy away based on it..Send me to Mars


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Scalabrine is on ESPN right now and he's picking the Spurs to win. White Mamba knows best.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I bet Hollinger uses the win/loss projections on the ESPN Trade Machine to determine what trades he wants to make.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Miss that dude in the NBA


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Cuttino Mobley tryin to make a comeback...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> Cuttino Mobley tryin to make a comeback...


I'd rather see Steve Francis make a comeback.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

How about both of them make a comeback considering they were "best" friends?

ique2


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> How about both of them make a comeback considering they were "best" friends?
> 
> ique2


Have you seen Stevie as of late? man....smh...Think he was at all star weekend or somethin...Dude is gong through some things...yo...smh


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Where do you guys put Jason Kidd in the GOAT PG list?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bosh would welcome Mobley and Francis with open arms.



HeatWave said:


> Have you seen Stevie as of late? man....smh...Think he was at all star weekend or somethin...Dude is gong through some things...yo...smh


Holy shit. The fuck happened to him?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

There were stories that he had a severe drug addiction while he was playing in china, some1 quoted chuck hayes saying that but hayes came out and denied having said it.

I had an uncle who was an alcoholic and ended up dying from his drinking and the bloated face francis has reminds me of my uncle. If i had to guess i`d say hes slowly drinking himself to death.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn he looks like crap.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

looks like a fucked up pitbull dog.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow... That's so sad. He's aged 30 years since he left the NBA.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

jerichosjacket said:


> There were stories that he had a severe drug addiction while he was playing in china, some1 quoted chuck hayes saying that but hayes came out and denied having said it.
> 
> I had an uncle who was an alcoholic and ended up dying from his drinking and the bloated face francis has reminds me of my uncle. If i had to guess i`d say hes slowly drinking himself to death.


Pretty sure he's been doing more than just alcohol


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I never said he wasn`t, i even said there were reports about it.He went to rehab for coke before. I`m just saying his bloated face reminds me of someone i knew who was a sever alcoholic and just going by that i`d guess he has a serious drinking problem.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Man Stevie Franchise looks rough.. That's a shame.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Where do you guys put Jason Kidd in the GOAT PG list?


Kidd's in my top 10, right next to Nash.










Jesus.. Life hasn't been good for him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just did some very extensive.... Research. 


The last time Miami and San Antonio's big 3 faced off was March 14 of 2011. Miami beat them by 30 points. (80-110) 

But that's not really saying much. 

Just ten days before that, on March 4 of 2011. San Antonio humiliated them by 30 points as well, giving Miami their worst defeated in the big 3 era. (95-125)

So humiliating. Tim Duncan actually yelled out 'game over'. 

Can't even tell who has an advantage 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheFox (Apr 3, 2007)

Isiah
Jordan
Lebron
Duncan
Hakeem

Kidd top 10 PG all time, easy.

Heat in 6.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kidd bottom half of my top 10...I do think one of his stats *cough* 3 pointers made *cough* is highly fraudulent though. Kinda block that stat out when ppl use it to claim why he's much higher


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Tyler Durden said:


> Where do you guys put Jason Kidd in the GOAT PG list?


Ya we had this conversation several pages ago.

My top 5 was:

1. Magic
2. Stockton
3. Isiah
4. Kidd
5. Frazier

West and OSCAR would move in if they were consensus point guards but both played more of a SG role at times so ya. 

Kidd is probably somewhere around 8 or 9 I'd say. Somewhere just after Payton. Sucks way too much on defence to be any higher. Have to look at allround game.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

JM said:


> Ya we had this conversation several pages ago.
> 
> My top 5 was:
> 
> ...


wut?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think he means Steve Nash.

I agree on Nash, he's in the lower half of the top 10 for me as well. Defense just too awful.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya Nash, my bad.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Kidd bottom half of my top 10...*I do think one of his stats *cough* 3 pointers made *cough* is highly fraudulent though.* Kinda block that stat out when ppl use it to claim why he's much higher


How comes?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll agree, it's kind of mind boggling that Jason Kidd is #3 all-time in three pointers made despite not being a good shooter for the majority of his career.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So apparently the Bucks have made a promise to Shane Larkin.

Chances they let Brandon Jennings walk and go forward with Larkin as their PG of the future?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Surely he couldn't have got there by fluke though? It's mind boggling, but it's also fact.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Kidd's 3 point shooting has always been underrated. He wasn't bad in New Jersey either but he took more pull-up threes and a lot of halfcourt buzzerbeaters so that effects his shooting percent. In Dallas, he was pretty much taking wide open, spot up 3s so he'd obviously have an easier time making those. 

I'm not a fan of his offense though compared to other elite PGs. His finishing around the rim has never been good, mid range game is lacking and he just isn't that great of a scorer. I value offense more than defense for a PG so I'd probably take Nash over him. Prime wise, I'd also say a guy like 08-09 CP3 is better.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man the franchise went to HS with my cousin.. Tough to see him like this. 

I think he's trying to rap now:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pretty sure the majority of NBA players attempt rap careers


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So I've been having this discussion on twitter and decided to bring it here. Someone said that LeBron has faced better opponents in the NBA Finals than Jordan. At first I was like, nah, but then he started breaking down the squads. That 2007 Spurs(Prime Ginobili/Duncan) team better than the Lakers, Jazz, Blazers teams Jordan faced? 2012 Thunder better than the Suns, Sonics teams Jordan faced?

I think the only tossups are Spurs/Suns and Thunder/Sonics


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

of all five, the jazz were the toughest opponents for the bulls. imo, the spurs and thunder would've both beaten them. spurs because of the depth/versatility, thunder because of the speed/athleticism. 

jordan caught a break when he didn't have to deal with the showtime lakers.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

93 Suns, 96 Sonics, 97 Jazz > Bron's opponents imo 

91 Lakers were kind weak when you consider Worthy and Scott got injured. 92 Blazers were stacked but they weren't really a smart team. 98 Jazz had a much worse version of Stockton so I'd rate them lower.

Champ, the Jazz would have no issue beating OKC. Speed and athleticism didn't bother them at all because they were simply going to outsmart you. Look at the way they owned LA in those years and they had all the athletes in the world with prime Shaq, young Kobe, Eddie Jones, Van Exel etc.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty sure those Bulls teams would have beaten the Spurs, Mavs, and the Thunder so I don't really see why it matters.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Champ said:


> of all five, the jazz were the toughest opponents for the bulls. imo, the spurs and thunder would've both beaten them. spurs because of the depth/versatility, thunder because of the speed/athleticism.
> 
> jordan caught a break when he didn't have to deal with the *Rockets*.


Fixed.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I think the 05 and 07 Spurs could fuck with the Bulls. Bulls would probably still win but its going to be a close series. 

Even if you look at some of their finals series, they weren't totally destroying teams out there. The 97 finals were really close and Jazz could've won if they had a closer. The 93 Suns series came down to a Paxson 3, if he doesn't hit that shot, the Suns would've had game 7 at home. I think the Spurs would have enough tools, versatility and most importantly, a coach to match Phil, to make it a tough series.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Champ, the Jazz would have no issue beating OKC. Speed and athleticism didn't bother them at all because they were simply going to outsmart you. Look at the way they owned LA in those years and they had all the athletes in the world with prime Shaq, young Kobe, Eddie Jones, Van Exel etc.


it's hard to tell because the game seems to have changed a lot since then. I just don't see how they would have contained westbrook in transition or durant from the perimeter. as great as some of those guys on your list were, they didn't quite have the speed/athleticism that russ possesses. dude's in a class of his own as it regards that category.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

@Champ and dont forget Harden either

Jordan/Pippen would get theirs, but Duncan would've torched them imo..Absolutely no answer


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Fixed.















Champ said:


> it's hard to tell because the game seems to have changed a lot since then. I just don't see how they would have contained westbrook in transition or durant from the perimeter. as great as some of those guys on your list were, they didn't quite have the speed/athleticism that russ possesses. dude's in a class of his own as it regards that category.


I don't think Russ would really be effective in transition because of how good Utah was at controlling the tempo. They wouldn't let him get that many open court opportunities. To get in transition, you have to force a team to make mistakes (turnovers and bad shots) and Utah's offensive execution was simply too good for that to happen. OKC also had the most turnovers in the league when they went to the finals so that's something Utah would take advantage of like most teams could. KD would probably be a big mismatch tho since they don't have anybody to guard him. 

I don't think there was a player remotely similar to KD in the 90s. Crazy.

I think Bryon Russell was a good enough defender to contain Harden and their P&R defense was ok too so it wouldn't get Harden going. MJ did Russell dirty on some plays but overall he didn't have the monster finals series he did in the early 90s. Drexler struggled against Russell in those years too and Harden is way closer to a late 90s Drexler than a MJ.

Heatwave, i think the Bulls would survive against Duncan. Rodman/Grant had good post-d. You remember the 01 la vs sa series, Duncan didn't do well against Grant who was waaaaaay past his prime.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah Jordan definitely faced better teams than LeBron has.

But I'd say a more relevant discussion, who's faced tougher teams in the Finals...LeBron or Duncan? I think it's LeBron and it isn't even close.

07 Spurs, 11 Mavs, 12 Thunder are all much better than the 99 Knicks, 02 Nets, 05 Pistons and 07 Cavs.

Which I guess leads me to my next statement. Not to take anything away from Pop or Duncan and co. because they're legends and are all great but they played some laughable competition in 3 of their 4 Finals series. While the 05 Pistons weren't a laughable team, they weren't as good as the championship team from the year before.

The Heat this year will be easily the best team the Spurs have ever faced in the Finals and it'll be interesting to see how they fare.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

thing is duncan had to go through all the elite teams in the west


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The only elite teams SA ever beat in the West were the 05 and 07 Suns and there's no doubt shady officiating and the suspensions hurt the Suns in 07. 

In 99, I wouldn't call any of the teams elite. LA was talented but terribly dysfunctional. In 03, I'd call the Mavs elite but Dirk got injured in game 3 so its hard to say. LA wasn't the same as the 3 peat team this year, they were really a 2 man team with Kobe playing injured. All the role players were washed up and didn't provide enough support. In 05, it was the Suns who didn't match up well with them. In 07, it was again the Suns but they had some luck go their way.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The 99 Blazers were good but they weren't really a great team, at least not me.

The 03 Mavs were a fantastic team, yes.

In 05 and 07 they played the Suns who while they were high powered offenses, were also awful defensively. And one can easily argue that the only reason the Spurs beat the Suns in 07 is due to the dumb suspensions made on Suns players because of Robert Horry's illegal hip check on Steve Nash.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Everybody knows about the suspensions hurting the Suns but nobody ever talks about game 3 that had some of the worst officiating I've seen and most of the calls favored the Spurs. 

Seriously, watch from 1:28 and on


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Donaghy is scum.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Those Suns/Spurs series use to piss me off beyond belief. :lmao

I was pulling for PHX so damn much during those years, really liked the teams they had.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I marked the fuck out when they finally beat them 3 years ago. Dragic had that crazy 4th quarter in game 3 where he was looking like a mix of MJ and Magic. Nash closed them out in game 4 as the one eyed cyclops.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

and then the Lakers destroyed them. GOOD TIMES. :hayden3


but yeah, it was pretty awesome seeing them finally beating the Spurs.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Magic said:


> and then the Lakers destroyed them. GOOD TIMES. :hayden3
> 
> 
> but yeah, it was pretty awesome seeing them finally beating the Spurs.



KB was amazing in that series. I don't know if he's ever had a better offensive series tbh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The day I became a DRAGIC fan.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I can hardly see the picture. Is there a way to enlarge it?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy Christ talk about stretching the page.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:lol My bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That was Kobe's best series too imo. He was awesome to watch and the defining moment would be when he hit that shot over two Suns defenders while being doubled in a corner and tapped Gentry's shoulders and flew off. GOAT


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Or when he airballed that gamewinner that Metta bailed him out on :artest


But seriously, what are you guys picks for the best playoff series by a single player in recent years. So let's say since 2010.

I think Rondo vs. the Cavs in 2010 has to be among the top 5 at least.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Dirk vs the Heat wins.

Lebron vs the Celtics last year
Kobe vs. the Suns
Dwight against the Hawks in 2011. He was averaging like 40/20 or something really ridiculous, even though they lost. :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Notorious said:


> The day I became a DRAGIC fan.


I remember sitting at a bar and watching that. I was :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Notorious said:


> Or when he airballed that gamewinner that Metta bailed him out on :artest
> 
> 
> But seriously, what are you guys picks for the best playoff series by a single player in recent years. So let's say since 2010.
> ...


Dirk vs Thunder
LeBron vs Celts

Dirk was great against the Heat but he shot poorly for his standards. Terry was huge in that series too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So the winner is DIRK eh?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Well that'll always be my answer, you should know that.

Edited my post because Dirk didn't shoot that well in the Finals, though he was clutch as fuck.

edit just like that video shows


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If we're going strictly numbers then it's Dwight against the Hawks in 2011, but including all other aspects DIRK could be #1.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Dirk was really clutch vs Heat but not sure if that was a great series overall. His OKC series was much better overall. 

Wade vs Celtics 10 and 11

Everything else has been mentioned. Dwight vs Hawks is a good shout tho he had 3 assists and 33 turnovers for the series. :bosh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pretty sure Dirk destroyed the Lakers too.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Speaking of DIRK, he killed the Wolves in 2002 

Averaged like 33 and 17 against KG :mark:

edit yeah he raped Pau and Odom pretty badly. He raped everyone in 2011, come to think of it. The 12-15 game 1 against OKC =


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah Dirk destroyed KG in 2002. Complete burial. Don't think I've ever seen someone destroy KG like that other than Dirk.

LeBron killed the Magic in 2009, but we all know how that series ended. Also Shaq against the Nets in 2002 averaged 36/13/3 on 60% shooting.

Pretty sure there was a series in the 90's where Hakeem completely shat on David Robinson. Or maybe it was the other way around...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Dirk against Denver in 09

34/12/4 
53 FG% 
66 TS% 

Probably his most overlooked series because they lost and he did it against a KMart/Nene frontline.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Emerald Flow said:


> Those Suns/Spurs series use to piss me off beyond belief. :lmao
> 
> I was pulling for PHX so damn much during those years, really liked the teams they had.


Yeah me too, Nash is my guy but the shit that went on that year has made me hate the Spurs for years.

That should've been us (PHX) that swept the Cavs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Heatwave, i think the Bulls would survive against Duncan. Rodman/Grant had good post-d. You remember the 01 la vs sa series, Duncan didn't do well against Grant who was waaaaaay past his prime.


01, 3-4 years into the league Duncan isnt 07 Duncan.Way better..and the 92 Rockets wasnt the 94/95 Rockets


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Utah would've given them a tough match up because Boozer was beasting in that post-season and they wouldn't have anybody to guard Deron because of Nash's bad D.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Dirk against Denver in 09
> 
> 34/12/4
> 53 FG%
> ...


To say I was pissed about that series is a massive understatement. Dude had like zero help.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

TLK, there was a terrible no-call in game 3 of that series. IDK if you guys remmeber it or not. Some dude on the Mavs intentionally fouled Melo because they had a foul to give but the refs didn't call it so Melo just proceeds to hit an uncontested GW 3. 

It was one of the more laughable sequences I've seen. 



HeatWave said:


> 01, 3-4 years into the league Duncan isnt 07 Duncan.Way better..and the 92 Rockets wasnt the 94/95 Rockets


I'd argue 01 Duncan is just as good as 07. Duncan is probably the most complete and ready player to come out of college so his development arc was different than your average player. 

He had some injuries in that mid 00s period that slowed him down a bit and Pop had to rest him more. Check the stats and 07 Duncan probably benefits from the fact that he had good playmakers like Parker and Manu on his team. The perimeter play on the 01 Spurs was weak so he had to create more on his own. 

Agree on the Rockets, was just posting the video for fun.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

You mean this? Yeah, I remember that fucking BS.






2006 Finals is the maddest I've ever been in a sports setting, though. Just ludicrous how awful that officiating was.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Maddest I've ever been in a sports setting?

Can't choose between the 2008 Super Bowl and games 6/7 of the 2010 Finals.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> The day I became a DRAGIC fan.


I wish Houston kept DRAGIC over acquiring Lin. DRAGIC and Harden together would be great.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Now that I'm on this DIRK kick (shocker), where would you guys rank him all-time? Top 20?

edit Agreed w/Aid. With Parsons too? Damn.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

lebron against the bulls in 2010.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Champ said:


> lebron against the bulls in 2010.


Me = LeBron vs Orlando in ECF. He should've left Cleveland after that series. Just went home and hibernated until his contract ran out..

Amare vs Spurs in 07 I believe where he avg 37? Yall gonna give STAT credit on this forum. I'd ban yall for the way yall treat my man these days


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Harden and Dragic. :homer

I understand why they got Lin, as he's basically a really poor version of Harden, but they fucked up regardless. They did it for CAP reasons of course, but I'd assume Dragic would be easier to trade than Lin anyways.

also the Superbowl in 2010 with the Colts is probably the maddest I've ever been. I was super depressed in game 7 against the Celtics as I thought Lakers were going to lose and add that with the Colts already losing that year and I was CRUSHED. Luckily it all worked out. :kobe3


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

TLK, that's exactly it. That pretty much decided the series since teams just don't come back from 3-0. 

Hard to rank Dirk all time but as a PF, he's probably top 3 for me behind Duncan and KG. I'd take him over Malone and Barkley.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The Lady Killer said:


> Now that I'm on this DIRK kick (shocker), where would you guys rank him all-time? Top 20?


More like 25-30 range for me


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Magic said:


> Harden and Dragic. :homer
> 
> I understand why they got Lin, as he's basically a really poor version of Harden, but they fucked up regardless. They did it for CAP reasons of course, but I'd assume Dragic would be easier to trade than Lin anyways.
> 
> also the Superbowl in 2010 with the Colts is probably the maddest I've ever been. I was super depressed in game 7 against the Celtics as I thought Lakers were going to lose and add that with the Colts already losing that year and I was CRUSHED. *LUCK*ily it all worked out. :kobe3


I think Dragic's deal is longer, but Lin's spikes up in year three. Regardless, the Rockets are fortunate that they got Harden. 

As for my most angry moment in sports, it's probably Super Bowl XLI with RGIII, Rex Grossman the Third playing horribly and losing. 

And fixed. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's pretty impossible to rank players after the top 15/20 imo, everyone is pretty close as it is as they're all fucking amazing. I'd say he's top 30 though.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

@ Notorious Hakeem shat on Ewing , Shaq and Robinson in the playoffs in a 1 or 2 year span. It's one of the greatest examples of guy destroying all his main competition of all time.

What Shaq did to Mutumbo in the finals was another all time slapping.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What a talent Hakeem was. Sucks we never got a Rockets-Bulls Finals in the 90's.



Aid180 said:


> I wish Houston kept DRAGIC over acquiring Lin. DRAGIC and Harden together would be great.


IIRC Houston wanted Dragic back but Dragic wanted more than what they were offering. So that's when they got Lin.

Edit: Yeah, Dragic wanted $10 mil a year but Houston wasn't willing to pay him more than $6-7 mil per year. In hindsight they should've done it.

DRAGIC/HARDEN/PARSONS is just :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought Shaq held his own in the 95 finals. He was outplayed but its sort of like Bron vs KD in the finals last year. Bron was a bit better but KD was great as well. 

Robinson and Ewing were the ones that got shat on. 

3:53 to 5:03 






Unreal how a C can move like that.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd take Duncan,KG, Mailman over dirk. Well if I needed a clutch basket i'd take Dirk over Malone. Mainman never delivered on Sunday, or in the Finals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Dwight would probably average 6 minutes per game against Hakeem.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WOOLCUNT said:


> I'd take Duncan,KG, Mailman over dirk. Well if I needed a clutch basket i'd take Dirk over Malone. Mainman never delivered on Sunday, or in the Finals.


I think I'd concede Duncan and KG, but not only has Malone not won a ring (with more help than Dirk has had in one of the all-time best PGs), he just wasn't clutch. Dirk has proven to be one of the more clutch players of this generation. I also realize Malone had to fight through MJ, but still.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

hold the fuck up. I know you guys aint putting Malone, KG and Dirk over Barkley. I KNOW YOU AREN'T DOING THIS. Because that would be rather IGNORANT.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

HEY MAN BARKLEY DOESN'T HAVE A RING, IT'S THE ONLY ARGUMENT I NEED


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Kinda off-topic but Malone being a pedo ruined the whole good-guy , hardworking everyman image he had for me.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Barkley didn't give a shit about defense at any point in his career and he was out of shape a lot of time which hurts his longevity. 

That's my two reasons for docking him. If you're talking about PEAK, I'd probably take him over Dirk and Malone but not KG because defense is still a major factor. 

Only rings you'd ever find on Chuck's fingers.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> What a talent Hakeem was. Sucks we never got a Rockets-Bulls Finals in the 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They let Lowry go too :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lowry was a locker room cancer though. He apparently is with the Raps too. at the very least I've heard he moans a lot about his role and minutes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Them letting go Lowry isn't laughable.

Because if they never trade Lowry then they never get the Raptors draft pick that they used to trade for Harden.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Barkley didn't give a shit about defense at any point in his career and he was out of shape a lot of time which hurts his longevity.
> 
> That's my two reasons for docking him. If you're talking about PEAK, I'd probably take him over Dirk and Malone but not KG because defense is still a major factor.
> 
> Only rings you'd ever find on Chuck's fingers.


and Dirk played defense?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

only shame about dirk is the fact that he never averaged double digit rebounds in his career.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Dirk did play rather good defense on the finals run. It wasn't amazing, but it wasn't awful either. Definitely way above his usual standards. CHANDLER had a lot to do with that though, but still.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Dirk has never been a good defender.

Makes no sense to punish Barkley for defense but not Dirk.

My list of top 5 PF's
1. Duncan
2. KG
3. Barkley
4. Dirk
5. Malone


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Only legit argument that should be discussed imo is the triple threat between Malone/Barkley/KG for the #2 spot and if KG winning a ring a major reason behind where he's placed


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol u can always be sure to see some top list when u come in this thread.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

YO MAN WE'RE BORED. THURSDAY ISN'T HERE YET(OMG TOMORROW)... AND OMG TOMORORW. :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

who are u taking in the finals? even though destiny/fate/stern wants heat to win in a changing of the guard storyline, i think spurs in 7.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Top refs
1) Donaghy
2) Joey Crawford
3) Violet Palmer
4) Haywood Workman
5)Danny Crawford








:troll


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jerichosjacket said:


> Top refs
> 1) Donaghy
> 2) Joey Crawford
> 3) Violet Palmer
> ...


lol'd, finally an original top.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

whoever tried to block humphries at the free throw line gets my nod as the goat ref.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> who are u taking in the finals? even though destiny/fate/stern wants heat to win in a changing of the guard storyline, i think spurs in 7.


Spurs in FIVE. I don't see the Heat doing much against the Spurs tbh.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i like the ref from arch rivals


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Dirk has been an underrated defender for most of his career and effort has never been an issue with him unlike Barkley who had no fucks to give and on top of that was undersized for a PF. 

Dirk's size/length can be bothersome for several PFs to deal with so he's a solid low-post defender, the fact that he plays away from the basket and doesn't go for as many offensive boards as Barkley gives him an edge in transition defense and like I said, his effort will be there. 

I know some website shows numbers where you can see how many points a player allows per possession and Dirk looks pretty good. 

Barkley is lol-worthy in comparison.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Heat in 6 or 7.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Dick Bavetta is the all time greatest if were being realistic(which I hope doesn't happen)


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Champ said:


> only shame about dirk is the fact that he never averaged double digit rebounds in his career.


Except in the playoffs when he's 1 of 4 players to average 25 and 10 for his career :hb


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Magic said:


> Spurs in FIVE. I don't see the Heat doing much against the Spurs tbh.


5? that's bold. lebron is good for 2 wins on his own, maybe the rest of the team can combine for one more.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What do you mean by the Heat won't do much against the Spurs?

Because the Heat are coming off beating a team that is better defensively than the Spurs in Indiana...or are you saying that the Heat defense can't stop the Spurs offense? In which the Heat have proven in the past that they are more than capable of holding their own against the Spurs offense.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I say Heat in 5 and this thread burns down minutes afterwards


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll stick to Heat in 6. They take one in San Antonio and protect homecourt.

I understand the people in this thread hate the Heat but that doesn't mean you have to underrate the team and the level they're capable of playing at.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Heat haven't even really played the Spurs since 2011. That was two years ago bro, since then they've just had BENCHES go at STARS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So what makes you think the Heat won't be able to do much against the Spurs?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> I'll stick to Heat in 6. They take one in San Antonio and protect homecourt.


Miami is such an arrogant team, part of me thinks they'll lose Game 1. But yeah, I think Spurs will get Game 1, 2 or 3. Not that bold of a prediction or anything, and its not that I think Spurs or scrubs, I just think one of these games Miami is gonna come out expected to run over Spurs with half effort and Spurs give them a 15-20 pt beatdown


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Regular season games essentially mean nothing especially when you consider these two teams only play TWICE an year, both teams had bench players playing heavy minutes, there's way more room for adjustments, time to game plan etc. 

Don't usually do predictions but I'm down for SA in 6.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> So what makes you think the Heat won't be able to do much against the Spurs?


Who is going to guard Parker? Wade and Chalmers won't be able to do and Nole can't pester him like he's been able to do other point guards because Parker actually has some ball handling skills.

The Heat have gone through 

Brandon Jennings
Nate Robinson
George Hill


none of those guys are passing point guards capable of the stuff that Parker is. And Hill and Robinson raped them. Hill wasn't amazing or anything, but he scored more than he usually does and had better percentages.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Regular season games essentially mean nothing


Can you please tell this to Bulls/Knicks fans?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Magic said:


> Who is going to guard Parker? Wade and Chalmers won't be able to do and Nole can't pester him like he's been able to do other point guards because Parker actually has some ball handling skills.


Cole is a good defender. I'm sure he'll be able to least hold his own and I'm pretty sure LeBron will guard Parker in 4th quarters like he used to do Rose. And I hope you're not gonna say Parker will torch LeBron...



> The Heat have gone through
> 
> Brandon Jennings
> Nate Robinson
> ...


Hill and Robinson raped the Heat?

He averaged 13.0 PPG on 39/44/83 shooting with 4.1 APG. Regular season he averaged 14.2 PPG on 44/37/82 shooting with 4.7 APG.

Robinson averaged 15.2 PPG on 33% shooting with 5.6 APG.

So yeah, don't know what you're thinking with that...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Can you please tell this to Bulls/Knicks fans?


I told them but they wouldn't listen. 

Bulls fans hyped the shit out of their 3-0 season record against Miami two years ago until they got their ass handed to them in the ECF. 

I know Ether ITT kept saying Knicks would've given Miami a tougher battle than Indy because of a couple of season meetings but I don't think anybody can say that anymore.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Pick & Roll chess match will be great. If Battier or Bosh is guarding Duncan and LeBron is on Parker, will they run it? If so, does Miami switch? Interesting stuff to me..Spurs may find more success staying away from in. I don't think Miami is a great P&R defense, but if it leads to doubles, that could lead to TO's which leads to Miami fastbreak highlights..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hill was constantly open and was usually able to get by the people who guarded him when they overplayed him. He was also quite good at getting the Pacers in their sets and starting the offense from the half court. I don't know, I think he played rather well compared to what he usually does at point and it doesn't show up on stats.

and for some reason I thought Nate played way better than that. :lmao Still, he was able to get open a lot, it's just that CHUCKING.

Point is, Parker is going to absolutely kill them and I don't think Lebron is going to stop him like he did Rose as Rose/Parker are different players completely.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Who does the 2-3-2 finals format favor more? I say the Spurs. They could realistically steal game one in Miami, then sweep the three games at home. 

I don't see that happening (or the Spurs even winning the series) but it could happen especially since Miami's coming off a grueling seven game series, I can't see them winning game one.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Magic said:


> Hill was constantly open and was usually able to get by the people who guarded him when they overplayed him. He was also quite good at getting the Pacers in their sets and starting the offense from the half court. I don't know, I think he played rather well compared to what he usually does at point and it doesn't show up on stats.
> 
> and for some reason I thought Nate played way better than that. :lmao Still, he was able to get open a lot, it's just that CHUCKING.
> 
> Point is, Parker is going to absolutely kill them and I don't think Lebron is going to stop him like he did Rose as Rose/Parker are different players completely.


Meh, them getting open is irrelevant if they're not hitting the shots.

If LeBron can shut down Rose, I have no trouble believing he can do the same to Parker. It's not like Parker is some juggernaut offensive player that can't be stopped. LeBron is more than capable of limiting Parker should Spo choose to go that route, which he probably will.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

@Mark I say Heat only because I still dont trust Spurs young guys such as Kawahi or Danny Green(Especially that dude) on the road in this environment. If it wasnt their first go around, I'd call it even


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

People are bashing Wade's play but no one says anything about Ginobili, who's played just as bad, if not worse than Wade during these playoffs?

Actually no I'm willing to say Ginobili has been worse.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Pick & Roll chess match will be great. If Battier or Bosh is guarding Duncan and LeBron is on Parker, will they run it? If so, does Miami switch? Interesting stuff to me..Spurs may find more success staying away from in. I don't think Miami is a great P&R defense, but if it leads to doubles, that could lead to TO's which leads to Miami fastbreak highlights..


Battier is toast against Duncan. I don't think they will run it at all if that's the case. That's a mismatch and they'll probably try to exploit it with Duncan on the block. 

I do think Miami might trap Parker on the P&R but I'm only saying that because trapped Rose a lot and Bulls obviously didn't have the shooting/spacing around Miami that SA does around Parker so their strategy might be different this time around.

Not sure, will be interesting to see. 

I don't think Bron can guard Parker in an iso setting btw. Too much was made out of his defense against Rose. A lot of times Rose was either trapped or if he'd beat Bron off the dribble, Miami's bigs were quick to help.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm sure the same will happen to Parker if that's the case.

Ugh can't wait for the series to start so all of these "hypotheticals" and "predictions" of how the team's gameplans both offensively and defensively can end.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> People are bashing Wade's play but no one says anything about Ginobili, who's played just as bad, if not worse than Wade during these playoffs?
> 
> Actually no I'm willing to say Ginobili has been worse.


Cant bash a dude if we have no alternate name for him like we do Hughes


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Notorious said:


> People are bashing Wade's play but no one says anything about Ginobili, who's played just as bad, if not worse than Wade during these playoffs?
> 
> Actually no I'm willing to say Ginobili has been worse.


Manu isn't expected to produce at Wade's level tho. Relative to expectations, Wade has been worse for sure. 

But Manu is a big game player so I think he'll step up. Wade too unless he wants Hughes to make a second finals appearance. ique2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

#Mark said:


> Who does the 2-3-2 finals format favor more? I say the Spurs. They could realistically steal game one in Miami, then sweep the three games at home.
> 
> I don't see that happening (or the Spurs even winning the series) but it could happen especially since Miami's coming off a grueling seven game series, I can't see them winning game one.
> 
> ...


Benefits Spurs more. But they always seem to play bettwe away


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Potentially having game 6 AND 7 at home is why I think the Heat, or anyone else who gets home court advantage in the finals, has an advantage. Look at 2010 finals. Lakers were down 3-2 going home for the last two games and they won them both. I just don't like how you can have the two most important games of the series in the same place.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I liked the 1-1-1-1-1-1-1 format


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Was there ever that kind of format? I'd imagine all that traveling back and forth could take a toll on everybody. 

2-2-1-1-1 is the best imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

no there wasn't.

2-2-1-1-1-1 was the old one and they got rid of it due to fatigue and travel expenses. Although really, the new format just favours the road team which is not what HOME COURT ADVANTAGE is all about. If they can steal one from the home team they have a great advantage to take complete control of the series and win it at home which just seems really unfair.

It's like what happened to the Thunder last year, I don't think Heat win in 5 if the fifth game is played at home for the Thunder.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea I meant that one sorry


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

How many times has the road team won all 3 games at home? Happened last year and 04 but I think it's rare in general. OKC probably does win game 5 (crowd would've been epic) if it was at home tho I think Miami would've still wrapped it up in 6. They seemed like the better team. 

Although, I'd also agree with Starz saying that even if you're down 3-2 heading into game 6, having games 6 and 7 at home can be a big advantage too. 94 Rockets and 10 Lakers can attest to that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tyler Durden said:


> I liked the 1-1-1-1-1-1-1 format


:lmao :lmao Imagine if that format ever got approved

I personally find 3 straight earlier in a series more unfair than what if games 6-7 unfair. Just me, but one scenario (3 games) is just more likely to have a bigger affect on a team I feel compared to 6-7 since you have to get through those to even get that far in a series, although I believe a team sweeping the 3 has only happened twice(Both by Miami)


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I know Ether ITT kept saying Knicks would've given Miami a tougher battle than Indy because of a couple of season meetings but I don't think anybody can say that anymore.


If Wade and Bosh played as bad as they did vs Indiana...



jerichosjacket said:


> Hakeem shat on Shaq.


Biggest myth in NBA history


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> How many times has the road team won all 3 games at home? Happened last year and 04 but I think it's rare in general. OKC probably does win game 5 (crowd would've been epic) if it was at home tho I think Miami would've still wrapped it up in 6. They seemed like the better team.
> 
> Although, I'd also agree with Starz saying that even if you're down 3-2 heading into game 6, having games 6 and 7 at home can be a big advantage too. 94 Rockets and 10 Lakers can attest to that.


Yea two successful attempts out of how many though?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

06 Heat won all 3 home games


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Magic said:


> no there wasn't.
> 
> 2-2-1-1-1-1 was the old one and they got rid of it due to fatigue and travel expenses. Although really, the new format just favours the road team which is not what HOME COURT ADVANTAGE is all about. If they can steal one from the home team they have a great advantage to take complete control of the series and win it at home which just seems really unfair.
> 
> It's like what happened to the Thunder last year, I don't think Heat win in 5 if the fifth game is played at home for the Thunder.


If they really wanted fair and less travel fatigue, the NBA should hold all 7 games in one single, neutral arena. Like March Madness and the Super Bowl.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Less revenue for the franchises I guess, good idea though


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

That would take away from crowd atmosphere imo. Especially for franchises they rarely get to the finals. Those franchises' home crowds deserve the moment imo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> That would take away from crowd atmosphere imo. Especially for franchises they rarely get to the finals. Those franchises' home crowds deserve the moment imo


Yea and it's not like the stadiums will be massive


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Nuggets have fired George Karl.


I've never seen something like this before.

76ers
Bobcats
Bucks
Cavaliers
Clippers
Grizzlies
Hawks
Kings
Nets
Nuggets
Pistons
Suns

Have all parted ways with their coach from the previous season. 12 of the 30 NBA teams will have a new head coach next season. I don't think I've ever seen this many coaches fired.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Welp, as a long time Nuggets fan I'm pretty much speechless but not totally shocked. As soon as Ujiri left I figured Karl was out too. It's a damn shame too, because I didn't think we we were getting 57 wins with that roster. 

Still crazy though--franchise record wins, GM of the Year and NBA Coach of the Year are now gone.*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Marc Stein says there's a possibility that Denver & Memphis swap coaches in which George Karl joins the Grizzlies and Lionel Hollins joins the Nuggets.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UDFK, Lebron is confident he's going to hit "every last one of them" in reference to his jump shots. The Spurs are fucked. He's not going to miss? No one argues with THE KING. FUCKED.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He also just confirmed that his 07 Cavs team was awful besides him. Indirectly of course. 

NO ONE ARGUES WITH LEBRON.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Soooo ready for tonight's game. Hope this is a good series.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Heat in 7


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm an idiot.

Spurs in 5.

Im calling it.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Wait so George Karl got fired even though he was COTY? Did I read that correctly?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> Wait so George Karl got fired even though he was COTY? Did I read that correctly?


*YUP. And, we let the Executive of the Year (Ujiri) leave off to Toronto. So I have no clue, what's going on.

On a side note, Spurs in 7.*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Karl getting axed is so fucked up. If a job is about performance, it's hard to do better than coach of the year.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Only way I could justify the firing is the 8 out of 9 years have been first round playoff exits, but a 57 win season without a true superstar and then factor in Gallo's ACL injury toward the end, Karl did a hell of a job.*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

There is no justification in my opinion. Can Denver find a better coach on the market right now? If no, then why fire Karl? Any organization should never fire a top employee without having a better or more suitable replacement ready. It's business 101.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Coach Karl is awful, shh Aid. He legit is not a good enough coach to do anything meaningful with any roster. This should have happened a LONG time ago and it's about fucking time. I've been calling this for awhile.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> UDFK, Lebron is confident he's going to hit "every last one of them" in reference to his jump shots. The Spurs are fucked. He's not going to miss? No one argues with THE KING. FUCKED.


stop being a pussy JIM. If you're so confident in the king do a NAME BET with me. Don't be a coward.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I have no desire to have your name changed UDFK.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you clearly want it to be UDFK/UnDeFeatedKing. All I'm seeing is that you're a pussy that doesn't actually believe what you're saying. Nothing but a coward, JIM. I do always come out on top so I'm not surprised that you're scared. :kobe8


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Your name is UDFK...

Mine is Jonathan...

So no, I'm good with whatever screenname you have as I will call you UDFK regardless.

Heat will win, if they dont I will be hearing from you. LOOKING FORWARD TO IT.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't know how about to feel about the rumored coach swap between Denver & Memphis.

Idk Denver just doesn't seem like a good fit for a guy like Hollins.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

About time Nuggets fired George Karl..But in that same breath, it shouldve been done sooner, not the year he wins coach of the year lol


Nuggets should go after JVG imo. Get him and they're in the finals



> Denver management had several issues with Karl, one of which was his reluctance to play JaVale McGee more


Karl foolin...smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Karl didn't like McGee so he wouldn't give McGee more minutes...even though McGee is much better than Koufos or whoever else they put at center.

Also don't understand why he never really gave Evan Fournier or Jordan Hamilton a chance. Also don't understand why Andre Miller & Corey Brewer played more minutes per game than Wilson Chandler when he's their best bench player.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

McGee has asthma and there's high altitude in Denver


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

That doesn't change the fact that Karl didn't like McGee and that McGee had little room for error with being pulled while Koufos can do fuck all and still get a lot of minutes.

Literally no excuse for Kosta Koufos to be playing more minutes than JaVale McGee.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

So you want to risk the kid's life for a BASKETBALL GAME!?!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

McGee isn't going to die if he starts for the Nuggets, Starz.

I'm not asking for him to play 40 minutes a game but he shouldn't be playing less than Kosta Koufos and he shouldn't rank 9th for the Nuggets in minutes played overall.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If they felt his medical issues was something he couldn't play significant minutes with, they would've either never traded for him, or gave him that nice sized contract


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

also why is it only Heatwave and I think that Karl should have been fired? He has accomplished literally nothing in the postseason for Denver.

I have asthma, you take your inhaler and you're fine for games. He wouldn't be risking his life. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You're not the only ones...

Karl's time in Denver was up. 9 years and one trip past the 1st round. It was clearly time for Denver to part ways with Karl.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just played game 1 on nba 2k13.

It was neck and neck the entire game until the 3rd when Miami went off. But in the end spurs were too much. Ginobli went clutch with 3 threes in the fourth after being silent the whole game. And LeBron went cold in the fourth and especially in the final moments heading into over time, where they were then manhandled by Tony parker. 

Parker finishes with 30+ points. 

I can honestly see it going like this 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What difficulty? :kobe


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm disappointed about Karl. I understand the points made in here but I still think he's a damn good coach. Perhaps he has a few faults but I don't see anyone on the market that I'd rather have as coach.

Who the fuck are they gonna take away next, Lawson? :side:

Don't want Hollins, don't want Del *****, would want SVG if he decided to coach though. That would own.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami on 2k13 is typical to me imo. Wade/LeBron goes on in first half while the other goes off in 2nd half. Bosh stays cold :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> What difficulty? :kobe


All star :3

With 10 minute quarters. And automatic play calling

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^lololol at anything but hall of fame.


Anyone that ever picks Miami in 2k13 doesn't deserve to play 2k13. They're literally just a broken team where Lebron can sprint dunk at the hoop. That's not saying they're unbeatable or anything, as you can just repeatedly trap, but they're just stupid to try to stop. 

Except the one time I was the Warriors and I took my friend to the end of the fourth quarter and hit a game tying three with RICHARD JEFFERSON. :hayden3 He then won because he inbounded it to Lebron and he did what he did to the Pacers in game 1 except I actually played defense. RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> There is no justification in my opinion. Can Denver find a better coach on the market right now? If no, then why fire Karl? Any organization should never fire a top employee without having a better or more suitable replacement ready. It's business 101.


^^^This.

There are valid points for and against the firing of Karl... but who are they going to get that's better? Unless they get the exact right guy, I can see Denver taking a huge step back next season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

JEFF VAN GUNDY


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't see what's so good about JVG. Wouldn't want him tbh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Game 7 of Miami/Indiana was the highest rated TNT game ever? Wow.

HOLLYWOOD BRON :lelbron


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

He just can`t stop breaking records


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Heat in 6 btw


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cory Joseph sounds so ghetto 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

He's from my hometown. My suburban hometown


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

So Bron said TD's been the most dominant player of the last 15 years. Agree?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Shaq and Kobe are both before him, so no. Shaq wasn't dominant for as long, but at his peak no one could stop him. Certainly not Duncan who couldn't stop him.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd definitely agree on Shaq , at his peak he was far and away above anyone since MJ. Kobe and TD are debatable as far as who's above who to me, and i could be talked into either.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Xile44 said:


> Don't see what's so good about JVG. Wouldn't want him tbh


:faint:



It's time for the time for the Heavyweight title match


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd take Shaq over Duncan for peak and overall but going back 15 years takes away nearly all of Shaq's productive seasons in the 90s so that hurts his longevity. I mean Shaq was great from 99-05 but he sort of fell off after that. Duncan has more longevity going for him. 

KB is more debatable but I usually lean towards Duncan simply because he's a bit easier to build around imo. I'd say Duncan was better from 99-05, KB from 06-13 so its pretty much a tie.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

That intro vid brought back some memories. 

Alrighty. Hoping for some great basketball tonight.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Odd year, Spurs year? :yes:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Heat in 5 or 6 (Hopefully I jinx them)


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Spurs team d looking good so far


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That's how you play Miami. THATS HOW YOU PLAY. 

Take notes. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Already one controversial call 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Bosh stepping up, they're gonna need that


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is going to be a terrific series. I can ready tell. And I knew Bosh would play better when he isn't dealing with Hibbert & West.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol manu with the scully


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Love all the action when Spurs are on offense. They're the best passing team in the league but the Heat are very good on rotations. Love to see such high IQ basketball being played.

I have no idea how anyone could find the Spurs "boring"


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

For a team that blew their load on 3 players the Heat have quite a bit of depth.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami hasnt seen this many open looks since.....OKC last year8*D


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Spurs are missing too many easy shots and Miami is making everything.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> For a team that blew their load on 3 players the Heat have quite a bit of depth.


Veteran role players like Andersen and Allen help. And to be honest, if I were an aging role player that would likely only get the veteran minimum, I'd go to a team with big name star players like Miami.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Poor defense from the Spurs. Miami just carving them up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tim Duncan. 

Arrive. 
Fadeaway with 0.8 left. 
Leave. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

TD clutch J with .8 on the clock. 

That was a great move by Pop bringing him back.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

"Put T-Mac" the #4 trend worldwide atm


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Heat are definitely happy not to be playing the Pacers anymore. They may still lose the series but at least they get to play their game.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Just checking. They haven't shown the 2k14 trailer yet right?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Not yet I guess 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Just checking. They haven't shown the 2k14 trailer yet right?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Wade took some PEDs in between the ECF and the finals. Only explination for his improvement[/semi-sarcasm]


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> Wade took some PEDs in between the ECF and the finals. Only explination for his improvement[/semi-sarcasm]


At least he's a good father. :wade


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ether said:


>


2k kidding right? That's the trailer? 


Anyway, looking like the Spurs are getting back into rhythm. Down one.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs can't seem to take over the lead

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Is it true when you crazy quick, man quick ain't fair?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I blame that opening 2nd half San An run on the yuppy fucks in the lower bowl who weren't in their seats on time. So embarrassing. They're the people simply going because it's the 'place to be'. It's the fucking FINALS.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Really great game so far. No give either way


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Spurs are just hanging around, but they have to get on a run in the 4th quarter and take the lead.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea, neither team has really been able to get a good run going except SA having that quick start when the game started. Its been good back and forth basketball.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I hope this game goes to overtime. Very solid so far.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

SA really needs to convert on these corner/open 3s. They're good looks, just not falling.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Score says one thing, actual play says another..Spurs just simply look like a team imo that's constantly 1 or 2 shots away from Miami opening the game up for good


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

i guess you really can do anything when a play is on the ground. Ouch.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

San Antonio can't get that game tying basket 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Spurs are just missing wide open threes that's killing them


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Vintage Parker 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Parker did Cole dirty :deandre


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

_*vince mcmahon voice_ Whatta maneuver by tony parker


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Parker should trademark that spin move


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Norris Cole is still wondering where Tony went.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Norris Cole is still wondering where Tony went.*


:lol

UP BY 6

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Norris Cole is still wondering where Tony went.*


:jay2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DANNY GREEN 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> DANNY GREEN
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Huge three right there


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rebound extraordinaire Lebron in this game. Great game. Love seeing so much movement on offense.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol dumbest foul ever


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO @ Lebron. Arms back, screams, and slowly covers his mouth.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

God this is nerve wracking 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

You can't miss that Bosh..


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Given how much bosh seemed to hate playing with bargnani, its been funny watching him imitate his game through the playoffs


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know why Van Gundy is on Bosh shooting wide open threes. He's a pretty good shooter.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

You'd think Bosh was a European :lmao


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*TONY PARKER!!!*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

VINTAGE PARKER :cole3


So close...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TONY FUCKING PARKER

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Woooooooooooow. TP is fucking ridiculous


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol if they wave this off this is gonna fan those conspiracy flames


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That should be a good shot.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Holy crap!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

They didnt wave it off?!?!?! WOOOOOOOOW


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

TONY PARKER HAND DOWN MAN DOWN

Somewhere, Eva Longoria is mad.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> They didnt wave it off?!?!?! WOOOOOOOOW


Nope the shot was clean off his finger tips after viewing a second angle. 

No way Miami can score 4 points in less than 5 seconds 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know how they called the game before instant replay because that would be impossible to call without it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like Spurs take game 1. Like I said, over in 5. :hayden3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> Nope the shot was clean off his finger tips after viewing a second angle.
> 
> No way Miami can score 4 points in less than 5 seconds
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If they had T-mac...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

A play designed for Wade :lol


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Cue the Bron choke talk in this thread


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

wade is so bad now


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> Cue the Bron choke talk in this thread


Remember that turnover half way through the 4th? LOL LOL SO CHOKEEE!!!!! 1!1!1!1!1!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

#Mark said:


> A play designed for Hughes :lol


If i was in the huddle, I would've headed to the locker room once the words came out of Spo's mouth


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That's alright. Heat won their two titles after losing game 1. Lebron's got them right where he wants them :lelbron


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great first game. Spurs came through when it mattered. I don't think anyone is to be blamed for the loss on Miami's side. It was close throughout. Can't wait for game 2!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Spurs able to beat Team Stern. Only Game 1 though.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Nah No choke, just fantastic basketball from both squads. I mean they both played "team" b-ball. Tony Parker is just unbelievable!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron: 18 boards

2nd highest Heat player: Bosh with 5 :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I asked LeBron for a dollar and he gave me 75 cents. I said where's the rest? He said I don't have a FOURTH QUARTER!!!

AHAHA!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Did anyone hear a fan or spurs player yelling traveled at Lebron? :lmao


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if he wants to be in cleveland now ?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> I asked LeBron for a dollar and he gave me 75 cents. I said where's the rest? He said I don't have a FOURTH QUARTER!!!
> 
> AHAHA!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

It feels strange to say a guy with 18 rebounds and 10 assists didn't contribute enough, but I expected more than 18 points from LeBron. With anyone else that's an amazing stat, and under most circumstances, it's still great, but if Miami wants to win, LeBron needs to get above 20 points. Were there others that could have stepped up? Sure, but Lebron has a career 27.6 PPG, so I expect a little more. Spol could have played him more in the 4th though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lebron had an great statline with 18-18-10, but he HAS to score more. No omg he had 10 assists, yeah that's nice, but he also has to score and put up that many assists if they want to win this series. Bosh/Wade are no longer averaging 20 points per game, they're not even averaging 15, so they need Lebron to score as much as possible while setting up others which he is capable of.


He also needs to attack the paint a lot harder, the Heat don't win when he's passive and not drawing a lot of fouls for free throws. Him and Wade ruined the Pacers when they attacked them in game 7 and got their guys in foul trouble, that's what they need to do against the Spurs.

Wade has to do a lot more too, but he obviously won't be able to do shit so yeah, Lebron is going to have to go into GOD mode.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like my prediction is right.

Spurs in 4.

This was probably the closest the Heat will come to winning, they really needed this one. Wouldn't be surprised if the next 3 games are all Spurs blowout wins.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

As a guy who watched Bosh for his whole time in TO he really is a shell of himself at this point. I don't understand why they dont let him iso and drive outta the mid-range, that was his bread and butter and he was elite at getting to the foul line.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Aid180 said:


> It feels strange to say a guy with 18 rebounds and 10 assists didn't contribute enough, but I expected more than 18 points from LeBron. With anyone else that's an amazing stat, and under most circumstances, it's still great, but if Miami wants to win, LeBron needs to get above 20 points. Were there others that could have stepped up? Sure, but Lebron has a career 27.6 PPG, so I expect a little more. Spol could have played him more in the 4th though.


He passed it to Hughes EVERY SINGLE TIME. Hughes probably threatened to choke him out with his knee brace or something


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> That's alright. Heat won their two titles after losing game 1. Lebron's got them right where he wants them :lelbron


The difference is both of those Game 1 losses were away. This time it's at home...


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Looks like my prediction is right.
> 
> Spurs in 4.
> 
> This was probably the closest the Heat will come to winning, they really needed this one. Wouldn't be surprised if the next 3 games are all Spurs blowout wins.


I'm a huge spur fan and even I think this is not even close to being right, at worst for heat we will win in 5, and thats if they dont bother showing up

I'm thinking 6.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> It feels strange to say a guy with 18 rebounds and 10 assists didn't contribute enough, but I expected more than 18 points from LeBron. With anyone else that's an amazing stat, and under most circumstances, it's still great, but if Miami wants to win, LeBron needs to get above 20 points. Were there others that could have stepped up? Sure, but Lebron has a career 27.6 PPG, so I expect a little more. Spol could have played him more in the 4th though.


I thought he had 24 points and I checked the stat boxscore and he only had 18 points. Wade only had 17 and Bosh only with 13 points(0-4 from 3pt and 6-16 from the field).

Also the big three only combined 7-10 from the FT


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rayfu said:


> I'm a huge spur fan and even I think this is not even close to being right, at worst for heat we will win in 5, and thats if they dont bother showing up
> 
> I'm thinking 6.


I was joking...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> He passed it to Hughes EVERY SINGLE TIME. Hughes probably threatened to choke him out with his knee brace or something


Wade didn't even play that badly. Calm down. :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lebron contributed "enough", he just got fuck all help from his teammates. Now you could argue that he's the #1 player, so he should be doing even more but really, 18-18-10 is a brilliant stat line. Bosh was a fucking scrub out there. If he played even a little bit better then Heat would've won. Dude needs to stop going for 3's that he just can't make.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't get why Bosh is assuming the role of James Jones or Mike Miller. He's more than a spot up three point shooter. SA doesn't have the menacing bigs Indy has, he needs to park his ass in the paint or at the very least pull up from mid range. 

He was pretty much on self check during every three he shot.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> @MettaWorldPeace: Spurs trusted their Cheese Burger, Heat Cheese Burger wasnt cooked & the lettuce never showed up


That explains it...


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont understand why Bosh is fading behind the 3 point line, he has not made one in two series. This miami team is VERY reliant on James. Spurs defended the heat perfectly tonite


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao @ Artest, some1 needs to sign him to cover the finals if thats the insight he`s gonna bring. I'd watch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

redskins25 said:


> I dont understand why Bosh is fading behind the 3 point line, he has not made one in two series. This miami team is VERY reliant on James. Spurs defended the heat perfectly tonite


Do you mean faded three or normal threes as he was shooting 50% from three in the Pacers series and has shot 48% in the playoffs in total. It's just not good for the team if he's out there instead of within the arc and hitting those midrange jumpers and working in the paint. At the moment Lebron is the Heat's only post player and they need more than that.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bosh is at the 3 point line for spacing because it allows more room for Bron in the post, pulls the Spurs bigs away from the paint and can also open up lanes for penetration. 

I don't think it's a bad strategy. Wade is the guy that has to play better.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> I dont understand why Bosh is fading behind the 3 point line, he has not made one in two series. This miami team is VERY reliant on James. Spurs defended the heat perfectly tonite


In the second half they defended well but not much in the first half.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

No I know Bosh is a great perimeter shooting big but he is still in the mindset of big Roy being in the paint. He need to post up more as well as James


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> I dont understand why Bosh is fading behind the 3 point line, he has not made one in two series.


What? He made 8 in the Indiana series. He was 8 for 15 from three in that series.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SinJackal said:


>


Wade was shooting 50% before missing that final layup that really wouldn't have changed the outcome of the game. He was attacking and scoring. I don't really see what else you want from him because that's as much as he can probably give you.

edit: this was at BOD, not this guy. :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Bosh is at the 3 point line for spacing because it allows more room for Bron in the post, pulls the Spurs bigs away from the paint and can also open up lanes for penetration.
> 
> I don't think it's a bad strategy. Wade is the guy that has to play better.


Wade played decently, Bosh is the one that needs to up his game.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

no I know bosh can shoot the three but him needs to post up just a bit more Hibberts not down there anymore. I understand clogging the paint will will affect James though


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Wade had 17/2/2 and was MIA in the 4th quarter and a couple of his buckets came from simply leaking out in transition. That was a pretty weak game for his standards both from a scoring and all around standpoint.

I agree that Bosh should've shot better but I don't know if their strategy is completely going to change since Bosh's shooting is something they need to space the floor for Bron's post ups and drives.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HOLY FUCK TONY PARKER!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> HOLY FUCK TONY PARKER!


THE CATALYST delivers. He played very well. And that spin move was great. Tony Parker, THE CATALYST, THE LEADER, THE MOTIVATOR.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

TONY PARKOUR should be his new name.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SPURS SPURS SPURS COME ON!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^^You watching the game on delay?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

That Tony Parker shot was ridiculous. Heat don't have a chance if LeBron doesn't look to score more, he has to be more aggressive. 18/18/10 is an amazing stat line though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> ^^^^You watching the game on delay?


No I watched the whole game, just didn't post it until now


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Myst said:


> That Tony Parker shot was ridiculous. Heat don't have a chance if LeBron doesn't look to score more, he has to be more aggressive. 18/18/10 is an amazing stat line though.


LeBron can do even better and it might not be enough, if the other guys don't play well


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Tyler Durden said:


> LeBron can do even better and it might not be enough, if the other guys don't play well


Aside from Bosh and Chalmers, everyone else played/shot fairly well. 16 shots and just 4 FTs for LeBron isn't gonna get the job done.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Miami doesn't move the ball enough. The Spurs forced them to slow down the pace by clogging the lanes and the Heat's response was weak. Too many poor possessions. Chris Bosh needs to go right at Duncan more as well... Lebron can't be the only guy attacking. I say Bosh specifically because look at the guy's size! It was clear in this game that the matchup wasn't as bad as it was in the Indiana series where Hibbert completely made him his bitch. He needs to find other ways to score than taking jumpers from the outside...

I heard Magic Johnson say that it's "scary" how the Spurs won even with the rust from a 9 day rest, but he seemed to overlook that the Heat just came off of a grueling 7 game series with Indiana, and a lousy 2 days to prepare for a tough Finals with Popovich and the Spurs. 

That game winner from Parker was astonishing, by the way.

Why the hell is Ron Artest talking about cheese burgers? :artest


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tbh Spurs must get game 2 otherwise it's still anyone's game.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

If the Spurs get game 2, I'd say Magic's prediction of SA in 5 will probably turn out to be true.

I don't think the Heat can win 2 of 3 @ SA.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Saw those silly tweets they were flashing up there during the press conference and was thinking, "who honestly gives a shit what Kris Humphries thinks about this?" and they flashed up Artest's cheeseburger tweet and I just :lmao

Pretty enjoyable game. Timmy got off to a slow start, but finished strong, and Parker was terrific. Danny Green hit some big shots for them.

Expect this to be a close series, though this sets up San Antonio having a chance to close it at home, not that I think it will be a lock or anything because Miami can win games on the road, though their Game 6 is Indy was abysmal.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

lol Spurs barely beating the Heat.

Heat win this in 5. Good job good effort Stern.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron is in an interesting situation I guess you can call it. Once again he tried to get everyone else involved and pick his spots, but they lost. Last thing LeBron wants is Hughes at another press conference firing subliminal shots his and Spo's way to get him the ball more. But now, LeBron is gonna hear for however many days until game 2 that he needs to shoot more but not only that, he knows himself as he saw in the last series that he cant wait for everyone else. Eventually he's gotta leave everybody else in the dust and just go. 

If im the Spurs, I'm playing that box-1 zone on LeBron and im not leaving it for the rest of the series. 

and for a game 1 of the finals, wow @ Green/Kawhi...Green was on my Mo Williams list of eternal scrubdome..Nice to see he stepped up eventhough he almost cost the team. Seems Spurs gonna roll with a short rotation this series, and Miami gonna go 9 deep?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> If the Spurs get game 2, I'd say Magic's prediction of SA in 5 will probably turn out to be true.
> 
> I don't think the Heat can win 2 of 3 @ SA.


Spurs in 6 my prediction


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That play at the end by Parker was incredible. With LBJ all over him too. 

Wow.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> lol Spurs barely beating the Heat.
> 
> Heat win this in 5. Good job good effort Stern.


I siged you, we shall see if your right.

spurs win in 6


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

gtfo bitch


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> gtfo bitch


I dont mean this as an insult, this is pearly so that if and or when your right, or I'm right I'll remember it.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol fucking rayfu. You just move section to section like locust or a plague dont you


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

I've seen plenty of others do this before as I have, qouteing someone on their prediction is hardily "new" or anything bad. I will be ignoring you now, this is the sports area, I'm here to talk about sports, Rants is rants, anything is anything and sports is sports I keep them separate you should to.

what happens else where has nothing to do with in here.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

It took you all of 2 or 3 posts for you to derail and have someone tell you to gtfo. But whatever you go ahead and do your thing lil guy


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> It took you all of 2 or 3 posts for you to derail and have someone tell you to gtfo. But whatever you go ahead and do your thing lil guy


So Saying my picks, and keep proof of someone else picks so when we find out who wins we don't have to go through a sea of posts to find it is derail?

it has been done AT least once before in this very thread, and multiple times else where

I did not derail, you did, when you posted about me being a "locust" when I was posting perfectly fine

no one here derailed but you now get back on topic 

The rants forum is the rants forum, I'm going to rant, half the time fuck around
anything is where I will post what I feel to the death
here it is about sports, you have nothing to fear if you dont start anything


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> I will be ignoring you now


.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

I was ignoring you, in till you accused me of something that is against the rules, once you do that its no longer you just be annoying and just need to speak up 

If i say i'm not talking to you, and you claim I insulted your mother I'm going to defend my self.
If we are talinmg about God, and you keep bring it up, I say I'm going to ingore you and then you claim something else its another convo another thing, its NOT what I was ingoring you on


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I have no clue what you're going on about at this point soooo Heat in 6


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

After all that you agree with me, soooo the whole point you attempted to make was pointless 


Way to waste every ones time 

spurs W W L W L W is what i think will happen


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really good game tonight, imo. No real allegiance towards either team. I think I prefer the Spurs but I'd love Birdman to get a ring.

Good officiating too.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Rayfu we've never met but I look forward to being your friend. Your posts are hilarious.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Now I'm kind of getting annoyed. Lebron's teammates were letting him down in the Pacers series, but this last game, not a chance. The main guys off the bench shot 10/21 and scored 30 points(I'm not including Battier as putting him out there was just poor coaching, he's awful right now and needs to stay on the bench). That isn't letting Lebron down. Wade shot 7/15 and aside from that last second mishap, was pretty good throughout the game in attacking and scoring; obviously he wasn't magnificent or anything, but neither was Lebron in scoring, the attempts were pretty spread out and Wade made good use of his. Did Bosh let them down? Well the gameplan is for him to shoot threes so he was just doing what he's been told to do, I heavily disagree with this type of attack against the Spurs since Bosh should be able to go inside but I digress because aside from those missed threes he was doing rather well from inside the arc and knocking down those midrange jumpers.

Chalmers was the only really awful teammate tonight that played meaningful minutes, so no, the Heat didn't let Lebron down, the Heat failed to win as a team and just wasn't their night. 

Fuck I hate these analysts.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Heat are fucked imo. Spurs came out rusty, bricking all their open threes and lazily sagging off the Heat's 3pt shooters. Heat had a perfect first half and looked great.

Spurs still won. . .now they're still rested and not going to be rusty going forward. If the Spurs ever hit their jumpers at a decent rate and don't shoot 41% for a game, the Heat are going to have tremendous problems winning this series.

Spurs _already_ ripped HCA away from the Heat. Game 2 just became a "must win" game for the Heat already. If they lose Sunday too, the series is done in 5.




Magic said:


> Wade was shooting 50% before missing that final layup that really wouldn't have changed the outcome of the game. He was attacking and scoring. I don't really see what else you want from him because that's as much as he can probably give you.
> 
> edit: this was at BOD, not this guy. :lmao


:lol No problem


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The gameplan is for them to sag off those 3 point shooters btw. Pop saw what we all saw in the Pacers series and that was that no one was beating them but Lebron(I recall screaming throughout the whole series and in the chatbox to just double/trap Lebron and see what happens but clearly the Pacers never did that and Spurs are so I'm :mark; so now they're going to make those 3 point shooters shot as much as possible and see if they can consistently hit them, which they weren't able to do on Thursday. 

I'm hoping Spurs take game 2 as well as it would basically be series over if they do which is awesome.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh fuck rafyu posting in this thread now


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tyler Durden said:


> Oh fuck rafyu posting in this thread now


Oh please no...



StarzNBarz said:


> Rayfu we've never met but I look forward to being your friend. Your posts are hilarious.


Trust me. They'll start out funny but then get irritating and frustrating and make you want to read the dictionary just to cleanse your mind from his butchering of the English language.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

StarzNBarz said:


> I asked LeBron for a dollar and he gave me 75 cents. I said where's the rest? He said I don't have a FOURTH QUARTER!!!
> 
> AHAHA!


That joke doesn't really apply anymore.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Still can't believe that last shot of Parker's dropped


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> That joke doesn't really apply anymore.


Ring jokes and 4th quarter jokes are long over


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Oh fuck rafyu posting in this thread now





kobra860 said:


> Oh please no...
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me. They'll start out funny but then get irritating and frustrating and make you want to read the dictionary just to cleanse your mind from his butchering of the English language.


He's basically impossible to respond to outside of rants since i find it hard to respond to him without saying things that would be a bannable offense outside of rants.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

20 years.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

parker gave us a classic moment with that last shot, he pretty much put the team on his back in the 4th. heat looked better than they did against the pacers, though chalmers wasn't any good, and bosh has to rebound more obviously. either way, sucks that the celtics aren't in it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> @DickieV: @EvaLongoria @NBA your ex is AWESOME BABY - Mr Clutch!


The GOAT


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Continued my tradition of picking up 2k during finals week. If anyone wants to play a few games on PS3 PM me.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chismo said:


> 20 years.


RIP DRAZ


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

shutupchico said:


> parker gave us a classic moment with that last shot, he pretty much put the team on his back in the 4th. heat looked better than they did against the pacers, though chalmers wasn't any good, and bosh has to rebound more obviously. either way, sucks that the celtics aren't in it.


Parker is just flat out nails. When the talk goes around on great PGs in the NBA, people mention Westbrook, Rondo, CP3, Nash, etc. However, Parker always seems to be overlooked. What a game he had last night. I know it's just game 1, but I think we'll be in for a classic Finals between the Spurs and the Heat. 



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> RIP DRAZ


Shit, I forgot it's been 20 years. It's a shame, Petrovic could have been a Hall of Famer had he lived. He was one of the best pure shooters of that time, he'd do great today as well. He was one of those, that as the league went into more ground and pound mode in the 90s, that he came from Europe playing the way the Association was in the 80s during the days of Showtime, the Big Three in Boston, and Dr. J.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Bill Maher ‏@billmaher 6 Jun

If ur getting ready to watch NBA finals and want to explain it to ur gf, just say Eva Longoria's ex is playing against Gabrielle Union's bf


:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If you haven't seen the Once Brothers 30 for 30 on the friendship between Drazen Petrovic & Vlade Divac and the circumstances going on in their native countries of Serbia and Croatia, then you need to go to Netflix or try to find it somewhere on the Internet to watch.

Just an amazing documentary that is definitely worth the watch.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Notorious said:


> If you haven't seen the Once Brothers 30 for 30 on the friendship between Drazen Petrovic & Vlade Divac and the circumstances going on in their native countries of Serbia and Croatia, then you need to go to Netflix or try to find it somewhere on the Internet to watch.
> 
> Just an amazing documentary that is definitely worth the watch.


Seen it, definitely a great documentary. It's heartbreaking how a great friendship was destroyed by war. It also reflects the game that the Europeans were playing at that time and partially why the United States finally started to allow pros playing in the Olympics. They were playing that faster-paced game, you even see that today. 

Dirk Nowitzki admitted freely that if he had gone to play college basketball in the States, they would have turned him into a post player and he really wasn't that. Look at someone like Arvydas Sabonis. Were it not for the Cold War and his knees, the career he would have had here would have been amazing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> RIP DRAZ


R.I.P


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Kevin Durant has joined Jay-Z's Roc Nation. The nWo has found its Hogan. It's a big acquisition for Roc Nation getting the number two player in the NBA.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmmm what could it be?

https://twitter.com/suryaheatnba/status/343091622071898112


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> CAN'T WAIT


Chills when he's announced in that commercial. :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...vericks-owner-mark-cuban-funds-flopping-study

Cuban da gawd


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

StarzNBarz said:


> Hmmm what could it be?
> 
> https://twitter.com/suryaheatnba/status/343091622071898112


The Brony award :lelbron


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ether said:


> http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...vericks-owner-mark-cuban-funds-flopping-study
> 
> Cuban da gawd


Cuban acting like he didn't have his own flop fraternity with the Mavs


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

FOY

Flopper of the Year


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LVP - Least Vauble Player :rose1


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> That's alright. Heat won their two titles after losing game 1. Lebron's got them right where he wants them :lelbron


Forget 06 completely different team. Major difference from the Thunder series last year is they got 3 straight home games right in the heart of the series that let them get the momentum back on their side in a big way despite losing game 1 on the road. This time around they lose a crucial game 1 at home and they are now faced with what is basically a must win game 2 considering taking 2/3 of those consecutive home games is a more then reasonable task for the Spurs. I personally hate the 2-3-2 format because of the momentum those 3 straight home games create right in the middle of the series. Last year it worked in Miami's favor, this time it's working against them and they are in serious trouble considering they already lost 1 of their home games before that 3 game road trip.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So with Durant signing with Jay-Z, pretty much confirmed that he's leaving OKC when his contract is up if they don't have a ring?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Durant has a lot of pride in himself and his team. I doubt he leaves OKC. I don't think he has it in him to give up on a franchise that he literally made relevant. Not like some other fellow I know.. Durant just seems too classy and too much of a good guy for that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I could see it if the Thunder don't win a title in the next three seasons.

I'm sure LeBron would've stayed in Cleveland if they won a title.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TomahawkJock said:


> Durant has a lot of pride in himself and his team. I doubt he leaves OKC. I don't think he has it in him to give up on a franchise that he literally made relevant. Not like some other fellow I know.. Durant just seems too classy and too much of a good guy for that.


:lelbron I agree about Durant. However, I used to think Dwight Howard was OK but.....well we saw what happened. I hope Durant is the exception.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rumors that the Wizards & Bucks have discussed a trade where the Wizards trade the #3 pick to the Bucks for a package built around Ersan Ilyasova.


Plz no Wizards...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> So with Durant signing with Jay-Z, pretty much confirmed that he's leaving OKC when his contract is up if they don't have a ring?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


For sure. I think by this time in 2016 it will be all but confirmed that KD will be going to Brookyln.


Notorious said:


> Rumors that the Wizards & Bucks have discussed a trade where the Wizards trade the #3 pick to the Bucks for a package built around Ersan Ilyasova.
> 
> 
> Plz no Wizards...


That sounds awful. Anthony Bennett and Otto Porter will both be better than Ersan.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Notorious said:


> Rumors that the Wizards & Bucks have discussed a trade where the Wizards trade the #3 pick to the Bucks for a package built around Ersan Ilyasova.
> 
> 
> Plz no Wizards...


:favre Oh please no.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Weird because Jay-Z hasn't even officially sold his share of the Nets and hasn't even been certified to be an Agent by the NBA. 

Don't see KD leaving after his contract is up, maybe after his other one. 

Jason Kidd is meeting with Billy King and the Nets. J. Kidd as coach for the Nets? Would mark, but maybe he should be an assistant first


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

According to Sam Amico of FOX Sports, the Washington Wizards and Milwaukee Bucks have “explored” a trade which would presumably send Ersan Ilyasova to the nation’s capital in exchange for the third overall pick in this upcoming NBA Draft.

http://wizofawes.com/2013/06/08/nba-rumors-2013-ersan-ilyasova-to-washington/

:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

idk even know what to think of that trade as the draft is ridiculously weak and at least you know what you can get out of Ylyasova when he's on his game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ilyasova's talented, yes but even though the draft is weak, Ilyasova isn't worth the #3 pick.

Now if it was a package of Ilyasova + Henson or Ilyasova + Sanders, it would be a different story. Or if the Bucks had a top 10 pick that the Wizards wanted to trade down for. But none of that is the case as the Bucks don't have a top 10 pick and they more than likely aren't trading Henson or Sanders.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Well once again, I wouldn't necessarily agree with that as there isn't exactly PROVEN talent at the third spot and that's what the Wizards need right now, not another potential bust. That being said, I don't think any pick should be traded before the actually pick number is reached because you never know who might drop. Just look at what happened to the Kings in the 2011 draft.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well any pick could be a bust, but the #3 pick could easily become better than Ilyasova. It's not like Ilyasova is an elite player or even top 10 at his position.

I think keeping the #3 pick and picking a guy like Porter or trading down with the Wolves (Who want to trade up to get Oladipo) so they can get LEN are both better options than trading a top 3 pick for a package built around Ersan Ilyasova.

Like I said if it was for Ilyasova & Sanders or Ilyasova & Henson or Ilyasova and another lottery pick, then it'd be a different story.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> So with Durant signing with Jay-Z, pretty much confirmed that he's leaving OKC when his contract is up if they don't have a ring?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not exactly. It could very well mean this is the last stand before he says ok, I need to go to a bigger market. but dont forget Durant raps on the side. That's the alternate reason why he may have signed with Jay, but yes the Olympic gold medaling, #2 player in the league a year off from playing in the finals saying he signed with Jay for to impove his future marketing should concern OKC fans..and honestly, a ring has nothing to do with this imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

To be honest I think the only reason why these athletes (Durant, Cano, Victor Cruz, DeSean Jackson, among others) are signing with Roc Nation Sports is so they can feel like they're apart of Jay-Z's inner circle. Like they hang with Jay and Bey or some shit like that. I believe Durant said the reason why he's signing is because Jay-Z was one of his childhood idols or something like that.

But yes, this should be concerning for OKC fans.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> To be honest I think the only reason why these athletes (Durant, Cano, Victor Cruz, DeSean Jackson, among others) are signing with Roc Nation Sports is so they can feel like they're apart of Jay-Z's inner circle. Like they hang with Jay and Bey or some shit like that. I believe Durant said the reason why he's signing is because Jay-Z was one of his childhood idols or something like that.
> 
> But yes, this should be concerning for OKC fans.


They think being associated with Jay will get them these magnificent opportunities off the court like owning hotel franchise or something when all Jay is gonna do for them is get them some ads in a few mags and maybe a cameo in a video or 2. He's not gonna get them better contracts, he's not gonna get them better incentives. Desean raps and KD raps. Bet both will have say they got Jay talking or something on one of their tracks before the end of the year :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The ultimate goal is for Jay to shout them out on a track.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Xile44 said:


> Weird because Jay-Z hasn't even officially sold his share of the Nets and hasn't even been certified to be an Agent by the NBA.
> 
> Don't see KD leaving after his contract is up, maybe after his other one.
> 
> Jason Kidd is meeting with Billy King and the Nets. J. Kidd as coach for the Nets? Would mark, but maybe he should be an assistant first


Is he really going to be a Agent. I assumed he'd hire real Agents and he would work on getting the players marketing deals.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> @AlexKennedyNBA
> 
> When Spurs guard Cory Joseph was 8 years old, he attended a Raptors game with a "Stay T-Mac!" sign. Ya, T-Mac is old: http://tinyurl.com/m9e9p89


sheesh...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

13 years ago, daym.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Has anyone stopped to think what the perception of LeBron and the Heat would be if they lose game 2, then go on to lose the series in 5?

LeBron's legacy will be tarnished all over again, the Heat's image will take a HUGE hit (possibly causing LeBron to opt out after the season), and Tim Duncan's legacy will suddenly become arguably top 5 all time GOAT status.

Game 2 has huge repricussions. Biggest game of the postseason imo.




StarzNBarz said:


> Hmmm what could it be?
> 
> https://twitter.com/suryaheatnba/status/343091622071898112


Somehow I get the idea it's going to be some bullshit he names after himself. The David Stern award, oh god I can just see it now. He's leaving mid-next year, so this could be his final "FU" to fans who don't like him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^:mark: Let's go SPURS

Probably the award goes to the guy that made him the most money.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LeBron will be alright I think. If they lose, Wade and Bosh will get the most heat (no pun intended).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:skip - LeBron's fault


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> ^:mark: Let's go SPURS
> 
> Probably the award goes to the guy that made him the most money.


lol, yeah that sounds about right for that bastard Stern. Franchise of the Year or something possibly? Hard to think up a new award for anything since there's already an award for just about everything.




Joel said:


> LeBron will be alright I think. If they lose, Wade and Bosh will get the most heat (no pun intended).


Everyone's going to blame LeBron for it.

In reality, Wade is easily the guy to blame right now if they lose for playing way below expectations. Bosh, while he can play better, is hard to logically fault because Wade and LeBron have rarely allowed him to get enough touches to stay as sharp as he used to be.

LeBron's going to get all the blame though because he's the easy target.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Comeback Player of the Year is my prediction.

Not that I think it'll ever happen but I've always wanted positional awards. They could have the coaching staffs around the league as the voters. An award each for the best PG, SG, SF, PF, and C for that season. But let's say those awards did exist, who would be you guys picks? For me...

PG - Tony Parker
SG - James Harden/Kobe Bryant
SF - LeBron James
PF - Carmelo Anthony (He's a natural SF but he started pretty much every game at PF)
C - Tim Duncan


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> Has anyone stopped to think what the perception of LeBron and the Heat would be if they lose game 2, then go on to lose the series in 5?
> 
> LeBron's legacy will be tarnished all over again, the Heat's image will take a HUGE hit (possibly causing LeBron to opt out after the season), and Tim Duncan's legacy will suddenly become arguably top 5 all time GOAT status.


You're absolutely correct. I find it amusing how so many LeBron fans acted like winning a title erased all his previous failure from the record books. Nope, those things still happened. And if he loses in this series, it'll suddenly go from LeBron won a ring to LeBron is now 1-3 in the Finals.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wade is fucking washed up, been saying it all along, but everyone's shouted me down. The Heat are fucked salary wise, Wade for $20 mil, who will take that off their hands? No one, and the greedy fuck ain't gonna retire or opt out either.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Notorious said:


> Comeback Player of the Year is my prediction.
> 
> Not that I think it'll ever happen but I've always wanted positional awards. They could have the coaching staffs around the league as the voters. An award each for the best PG, SG, SF, PF, and C for that season. But let's say those awards did exist, who would be you guys picks? For me...
> 
> ...


Doesn't NBA First Team effectively cover this?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SinJackal said:


> Everyone's going to blame LeBron for it.
> 
> In reality, Wade is easily the guy to blame right now if they lose for playing way below expectations. Bosh, while he can play better, is hard to logically fault because Wade and LeBron have rarely allowed him to get enough touches to stay as sharp as he used to be.
> 
> LeBron's going to get all the blame though because he's the easy target.


No one watching the playoffs could seriously put the blame on Lebron if the Heat lose the series. Anyone who does was just looking for a reason to criticize him anyway.



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Wade is fucking washed up, been saying it all along, but everyone's shouted me down. The Heat are fucked salary wise, Wade for $20 mil, who will take that off their hands? No one, and the greedy fuck ain't gonna retire or opt out either.


Wade is only 31 and he's already :holmes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kind of but not really. For the All-NBA teams you pick two guards, two forwards and a center but no specific position really. You can two SGs on 1st team or for example this season there were two SFs on 1st team. Plus the coaches don't vote for All-NBA teams.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fair enough.

Parker
Kobe
LeBron
Duncan
Noah


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Wade is only 31 and he's already :holmes.


No shit, Wade in college and his early years was my favorite player to watch in the league, he was a fucking RB with the amount of contact he took, and they usually start breaking down at 30 too.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Derrick Rose should definitely take note of this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Remember when the Heat won the title in '06 and people claim the refs gave them the title because of the FT disparity? No! Wade fucking attacked the rim for contact, and earned 10+ FT's a game the hard way. That's how basketball should be fucking played, foul out the opposing team and make your FT's.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think LeBron's legacy will be tarnished if they lose. You can't just win one or two rings to be put up next to MJ or magic you gotta win 4 or 5. 


Not saying if they lose this series it'll be his fault though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He still has a lot more chances to win rings though.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Remember when the Heat won the title in '06 and people claim the refs gave them the title because of the FT disparity? No! Wade fucking attacked the rim for contact, and earned 10+ FT's a game the hard way. That's how basketball should be fucking played, foul out the opposing team and make your FT's.


I said the free throw disparity was evidence of an influenced or rigged series to burnish the star of Dwayne Wade.
After low free throw totals in the first 2 games, averaged over 20 free throw attempts per game. In the infamous Game 5,
Dallas was called for over 20 fouls and Dwayne Wade had as many free throw attempts as the entire Mavericks team with 25.
Many others did as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh boy looks like Joey is making his return tonight.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Joel said:


> He still has a lot more chances to win rings though.


He might just have one more season past this one with his current team. They can't keep LeBron/Wade/Bosh without major paycuts after next season because of the salary cap. With Wade falling apart and Bosh softer than an old damp sponge, Miami will have to either dump one or both to bring in another superstar to play with LeBron or his Kingness will be out of there before you can say the Decision 2.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I think everyone's overreacting just a tad. HCA is a non-factor in a series like this, I can definitely see Miami taking two in San Antonio.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

#Mark said:


> I think everyone's overreacting just a tad. HCA is a non-factor in a series like this, I can definitely see Miami taking two in San Antonio.


Yeah but I feel they have to win tonight. How many teams have come back from 0-2?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Rumors that the Wizards & Bucks have discussed a trade where the Wizards trade the #3 pick to the Bucks for a package built around Ersan Ilyasova.
> 
> 
> Plz no Wizards...


if they make that trade i will find a new team to support. i will be done with the wizards. no bennet please, i know he has upside, but people who have upside don't develop with the wizards, which means no LEN b/c i want him to succeed so they need safe pick porter. 

notorious knows nothing about the roc nation deal. he's not leaving OKC, he should so he could home to DC, but he won't.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well I don't think that there's an agreement in his Roc Nation deal that he has to leave OKC or anything like that. Roc Nation has nothing to do with it though, I've stated for years on here that I think both Durant & Westbrook will leave OKC when their contract is up if the team doesn't have a ring.

Latest on the Wizards-Bucks rumor from what I've read is the #3 pick, Okafor, Singleton & Vesely for #15 pick, Ilyasova, Mbah a Moute and Udoh. I doubt the trade happens anyway.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

SinJackal said:


> LeBron's legacy will be tarnished all over again


Just when I thought America was still cleaning off all of the gasoline they threw on LeBron's legacy before Game 7, they pour it right back on before Game 2.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> I said the free throw disparity was evidence of an influenced or rigged series to burnish the star of Dwayne Wade.
> After low free throw totals in the first 2 games, averaged over 20 free throw attempts per game. In the infamous Game 5,
> Dallas was called for over 20 fouls and Dwayne Wade had as many free throw attempts as the entire Mavericks team with 25.
> Many others did as well.


That's the legitimate play style of attacking the rim for fouls though, and Wade is one of the, if not the, best of that generation at doing it. Driving for fouls is a legit strategy, and I wish it was more widely used.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Notorious said:


> Latest on the Wizards-Bucks rumor from what I've read is the #3 pick, Okafor, Singleton & Vesely for #15 pick, Ilyasova, Mbah a Moute and Udoh. I doubt the trade happens anyway.


Sounds like a typical Grunfeld trade so it will probably happen. :favre:StephenA


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

WOOLCUNT said:


> Yeah but I feel they have to win tonight. How many teams have come back from 0-2?


3 times in the Finals. Celtics against Lakers in 1969. Blazers against 76ers in 1977. Heat against Mavs in 2006. 15 total in the playoffs.

Los Angeles Lakers - 1969 Western Division Semifinals vs. San Francisco Warriors
Boston Celtics - 1969 NBA Finals vs. Los Angeles Lakers
Baltimore Bullets - 1971 Eastern Conference Finals vs. New York Knicks
Portland Trail Blazers - 1977 NBA Finals vs. Philadelphia 76ers
Chicago Bulls - 1993 Eastern Conference Finals vs. New York Knicks
Houston Rockets - 1994 Western Conference Semifinals vs. Phoenix Suns
Houston Rockets - 1995 Western Conference Semifinals vs. Phoenix Suns
Los Angeles Lakers - 2004 Western Conference Semifinals vs. San Antonio Spurs
Dallas Mavericks - 2005 Western Conference First Round vs. Houston Rockets
Washington Wizards - 2005 Eastern Conference First Round vs. Chicago Bulls
Miami Heat - 2006 NBA Finals vs. Dallas Mavericks
Utah Jazz - 2007 Western Conference First Round vs. Houston Rockets
Cleveland Cavaliers - 2007 Eastern Conference Finals vs. Detroit Pistons
San Antonio Spurs - 2008 Western Conference Semifinals vs. New Orleans Hornets
Oklahoma City Thunder - 2012 Western Conference Semifinals vs. San Antonio Spurs

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_NBA_teams_have_come_back_after_being_down_2-0_in_a_playoff_series + last year's WCF.

Interestingly enough, 3 of those times involved the Duncan/Parker/Ginobli/Pop Spurs (one won and two lost), and both Wade and LeBron did it before teaming up.

Looking at this list, man that was painful for the Suns losing twice in a row to the Rockets like that. I remember both of those series. Both times were game 7 heartbreakers for ol' Chuck. If just could have made it past the Rockets one of those years, he probably would have gotten that ring because those were the years Jordan wasn't in the Finals.



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> That's the legitimate play style of attacking the rim for fouls though, and Wade is one of the, if not the, best of that generation at doing it. Driving for fouls is a legit strategy, and I wish it was more widely used.


That's one way to describe Wade.

Here's another way to describe that strategy...

Run wildly toward the basket while flailing around in the hopes someone is in the way for you to hit, flop to the court like you are having a seizure, then throw a temper tantrum if you don't get the call.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Derrick Rose should definitely take note of this.


Derrick Rose is still early into his career, actually developing a jumpshot & other parts of his game instead of relying on athleticism his whole career like Wade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So the new NBA award will apparently be "Teammate of the Year".

Talk about a disappointment...


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Notorious said:


> So the new NBA award will apparently be "Teammate of the Year".
> 
> Talk about a disappointment...


Wow. How fucking lame. Disappointing, indeed.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

In all fairness the Twyman-Stokes story is pretty awesome and deserving of having an award named after it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

There's already a sportsmanship award and a citizenship award, just don't see the need for best teammate award.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Ya , maybe just renaming one of those two the Twyman-Stokes would have been a better idea.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> According to a report courtesy Brian Kotloff of Sports Illustrated via Gary Washburn of the Boston Globe, the Charlotte Bobcats would be willing to part with the No. 4 pick in this year’s NBA Draft for the Miami Heat’s Chris Bosh.
> 
> Miami Heat big man Chris Bosh could be a “prime candidate,” according to the report, as there are rumors that the Heat will look to trade Bosh and the Bobcats could take on his near-maximum contract.
> 
> “As much as Charlotte would love to build through the draft, team officials understand they have to start winning and need a player to be the face of the franchise. Bosh could serve that purpose,” Washburn writes.


errr...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:jordan2 is all I can say, never give that man the keys


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bosh could turn Bobcats probably into a perennial 7-8 seed.That would be if he re-upped...Would be a step in the right direction, but they'd likely have to give up more than the 4th pick in a weak draft imo


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Not worth it for the heat. I know they should get rid of Bosh both for cap reasons and because he's nothing more than a glorified Troy Murphy, but I just don't think any player in this draft is worth breaking up the big three. 

Call me crazy but I think they should move Bosh for Demarcus Cousins.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bosh in Charlotte ? 

LAWL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

#Mark said:


> Not worth it for the heat. I know they should get rid of Bosh both for cap reasons and *because he's nothing more than a glorified Troy Murphy*, but I just don't think any player in this draft is worth breaking up the big three.
> 
> Call me crazy but I think they should move Bosh for Demarcus Cousins.


Whoa...Chill


It could be a good move, but that's if Miami could keep Cousins head straight....but in Miami? That may be harder to do than in Cali even with Riley/LeBron there


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bosh not getting traded.

A mind game from Pat Riley to get him to play better.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Hey hey hey, Troy has some 3-pt stroke.

Bosh for Cousins makes no sense for SAC. We're trading our good players for cap space down the line, please buy tickets in our new stadium you're paying for!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Bosh for Cousins makes no sense for SAC. We're trading our good players for cap space down the line, please buy tickets in our new stadium you're paying for!


Sac hasnt done anything that has made sense in over 10 years...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Which is why they're drafting Shabazz


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kings are not drafting Shabazz.

Shabazz will not be a top 10 pick.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

What's even Shabazz's position? I've never liked his build for either SG or SF. His play isn't stellar for either spot in my opinion.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Remember when the Heat won the title in '06 and people claim the refs gave them the title because of the FT disparity? No! Wade fucking attacked the rim for contact, and earned 10+ FT's a game the hard way. That's how basketball should be fucking played, foul out the opposing team and make your FT's.


Lots of contact on this play, would be a flagrant 2 in today's era. 






Phantom over the back. Just tonnes of contact, should've resulted in suspension imo, although not sure for who.






26 sec left in the game and this type of disgusting, puke inducing foul is called. Wade just attacked the rim really hard on this play.  






Another one of Wade's spectacular drives  






The best part is all these calls are from game 6, ONE GAME which Dallas lost by 1 point and that call with 26 sec left in the game is probably the most laughable of the bunch. 

Wade was gifted a shit ton of trips to the charity line from Stern and co.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Sources: Jason Kidd chasing Nets' coaching job http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--jason-kidd-chasing-nets--coaching-job-211403775.html

get outta here man..smh


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Sources: Jason Kidd chasing Nets' coaching job http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--jason-kidd-chasing-nets--coaching-job-211403775.html
> 
> get outta here man..smh


Wouldn't mind. I think he should start as an assistant though

Would kinda be cool to see how he does as a coach


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Who knows, he could become the Doc Rivers.

Although I'm not sure being the next Doc Rivers is something you'd want to accomplish.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Kidd would turn the team 360 degrees around. :lelbron


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Ether said:


>


Thats awesome.

They aged like fuck too.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So Chauncey Bilups is the inaugural winner of that crappy award


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Dwight Howard should've won Teammate of the Year.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Robert Sacre shoulda won that in a landslide, that end of the bench ridiculous cheering and freaking out never wavered throught out the lakers struggles


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

2nd place was Battier and 3rd place was Kidd...Can we just change the name to the Reduced Minutes Award?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

This big headed midget looking lil kid just knocked that anthem outta the park, good work kid.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

God, Joey Crawford and Eddie Mallory are the refs tonight. Just say the Heat won in a "dramatic, tight game" (bullshit drama and catchup calls)
on the court. Because technically, the free throw line is the court.

:lelbron :wade :bosh5


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> 2nd place was Battier and 3rd place was Kidd...Can we just change the name to the Reduced Minutes Award?


Ba dum tssssssss.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Here we go Game 2!! :mark:

LET'S GO SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

D Wade with a soft pre-game speech lol.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GOAT GREEN


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit, Danny Green!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wade's eyes are gonna droop off of his face. Think he has Treacher Collins.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Diaw went straight up gtfo


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The refs are too whistle happy.. Shoulda kept the same crew from game one.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Diaw went straight up gtfo


Lol. Duncan knocked over and nothing.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Why does Diaw play over Blair? I mean Pop is a hell of a lot smarter than me so im sure he has his reasons but i dont get it.
Team d im guessing?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

They've only called 4 fouls so far...


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

#Mark said:


> The refs are too whistle happy.. Shoulda kept the same crew from game one.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Joey Crawford. Nothing more needs to be said. There's gonna be some wacky calls tonight, I thought game 1 crew did a very good job at not calling ticky tac fouls and let them play for the most part. That was good standard for how an NBA Game and especially an NBA Finals Game should be called.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, IDK why Blair doesn't play either when you consider he's a great rebounder and rebounding is probably Miami's biggest weakness. He's undersized but Miami doesn't exactly have a big frontline.

Diaw's passing is a part of Spurs offense tho.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol diaw made a great off balance kick out right as you posted that. Crazy three by neal too


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ginobili drunk?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Ginobili drunk?


Lmao seems like it


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Have no idea why they changed the refereeing team completely from game 1 when it was officiated so well.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Ya he's stumbling around like my uncle at a bbq


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Crawford called like 48 fouls last time he reffed. He should have been banned from the playoffs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Why is Ray Allen in a Spurs uniform?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Tim Duncan has had 125 different teammates. 5 became head coaches, 2 are GMs


.....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

8 San Antonio turnovers in that half? Incoming bitch-out from Pop.

Rough final minute for them also. Expect them to come out strong in the second half.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

On the bright side for the Heat Wade is playing great on the downside Lebron is 2 for 7 and only 4 points. Spurs killing it from three point land.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Who's winning? I'm at work and my 4G sucks haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Heat up 5 at halftime


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> Heat up 5 at halftime


FUCK

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wade's pregame speech "We Fight"? No substance. 4/10


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao @ LeBron missing the easy layup

Then of course the very next time down LeBron commits a charge but they call the foul on Green.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice charge.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap Keep it up Spurs


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Side note: Watching Joey Crawford run is one of the funniest things ever.

Also, Danny "the GOAT" Green. And Leonard is working his ass off.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dont think I've ever seen LeBron get son'd like this :lmao


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

That's twice now that LeBron has missed easy layups due to the mere presence of Danny Green.

6 of 6 for 17. _Balling._

Wade and Bosh decided to finally show up and LeBron has pulled a disappearing act.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron hasnt sat yet. If Spo's plan is to end LeBron's career early, he's certainly on the right track


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Live ass game


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> LeBron hasnt sat yet. If Spo's plan is to end LeBron's career early, he's certainly on the right track


He sat for about 3 mins in the middle of the 2nd.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

That would have been an insane buzzer beater from Duncan


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Spurs give Lebron any three point shot he could ever want.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

They cracking down now.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I honestly wouldnt be suprised to see Pop sit his starters for the rest of the game in the next minute or 2.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

This game has gotten out of hand rather quickly. Spurs were up 62-61 with 3:16 to go in the 3rd. Over the next 6 mins of game time, the Heat went on a 23-3 run to open up a 19 point lead. Dayum.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shitty turnovers and Duncan, Manu and somewhat Parker not turning up has killed Sprs tonight. Had it not been for Danny Green, they would have lost by 50 or something.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, this turned into a massacre real quick. 

JVG is right when he says Spurs need to do something about Bron setting screens opening up room for Chalmers since they don't want to come off of him. Bron does get away with moving screens tho.

Spurs' offense has been bad too. Duncan isn't the low-post scorer he once was, Parker has been off and made too many turnovers tho I do think he's been fouled on some of his drives.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Hope Spo rolls with this same Heat lineup sans Lebron. Replace him with Wade, he needs his rest. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:deandre splitter just got punk'd


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Spurs basically played flawlessly Game 1, and it really came down to a late shot by Parker...Tonight, LeBron played horrible, and Miami was neck and neck with Spurs the whole way...Am I the only one seeing this? Spurs gotta play 3 more flawless 48 minute games..3...Can it happen? Yes, but it's unlikely


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeeeeeesssssssuuuuuuuusss 


:bron with the huge block


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

God damn at this score :lmao


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck LeBron but seriously that was one badass block.

24 point game. This one is over.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

T-MAC about to make his finals debut :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ether said:


> T-MAC about to make his finals debut :mark:


T-mac about to go off for 30 points in the 4th quarter :mark:


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Wow.... just wow. Spurs completely falling apart, the just let James take this game and I see no fucking composure what so fucking over from the Spurs.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That was a sick, straight up block by Bron.



HeatWave said:


> Spurs basically played flawlessly Game 1, and it really came down to a late shot by Parker...Tonight, LeBron played horrible, and Miami was neck and neck with Spurs the whole way...Am I the only one seeing this? Spurs gotta play 3 more flawless 48 minute games..3...Can it happen? Yes, but it's unlikely


The big 3 for SA were terrible offensively. I don't see them playing this bad again. I also doubt either team shoots this well from 3 again. 

They do need to cut down on the TOs tho since any team that turns it over against Miami gets killed in transition.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Yeah, this turned into a massacre real quick.
> 
> JVG is right when he says Spurs need to do something about Bron setting screens opening up room for Chalmers since they don't want to come off of him. Bron does get away with moving screens tho.
> 
> Spurs' offense has been bad too. Duncan isn't the low-post scorer he once was, Parker has been off and made too many turnovers tho I do think he's been fouled on some of his drives.


Imo all his picks haven't been overtly moving screens. Every screen is debatable tho, KG has made a career in setting illegal screens. 

Bron just does a great job of making the best decision after he sets the screen. There's been countless times tonight where he caught the ball at the elbow after he rolled and then kicked the ball out to Allen or Miller.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Spurs basically played flawlessly Game 1, and it really came down to a late shot by Parker...Tonight, LeBron played horrible, and Miami was neck and neck with Spurs the whole way...Am I the only one seeing this? Spurs gotta play 3 more flawless 48 minute games..3...Can it happen? Yes, but it's unlikely


Flawlessly? You're lying to yourself. The Spurs only shot 41.7% from the floor and got outrebounded 37-46. It was far from a flawless game. A blowout in this game means exactly jack shit nothing. A loss is a loss; no matter if by 1 or by 25. The Spurs are still in the advantage here. They got the split they needed in Miami and the next 3 are in San Antonio.



jerichosjacket said:


> I honestly wouldnt be suprised to see Pop sit his starters for the rest of the game in the next minute or 2.


Good call. 7 to go and the bench has been emptied. You won't see that very often in a Finals game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Spurs basically played flawlessly Game 1, and it really came down to a late shot by Parker...Tonight, LeBron played horrible, and Miami was neck and neck with Spurs the whole way...Am I the only one seeing this? Spurs gotta play 3 more flawless 48 minute games..3...Can it happen? Yes, but it's unlikely


:lmao you're the biggest Heat homer. Surprised you're not waiting in the locker room to give a few rub downs and a few happy endings for the team. jesus christ.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Corey Joseph putting my hometown on the scoreboard in the nba finals!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that escalated quickly. Little disappointed. Was hoping for a better game. Oh well, I'm sure there will be much better games to come.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> :lmao you're the biggest Heat homer. Surprised you're not waiting in the locker room to give a few rub downs and a few happy endings for the team. jesus christ.


He really isn't wrong though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> The big 3 for SA were terrible offensively. I don't see them playing this bad again. I also doubt either team shoots this well from 3 again.
> 
> They do need to cut down on the TOs tho since any team that turns it over against Miami gets killed in transition.


Everyone in this game sucked for 3 quarters just about for both teams..Except Green

That being said, they're gonna have to find a way like you said to cut down on TO's and not just that, create more..




Rush said:


> :lmao you're the biggest Heat homer. Surprised you're not waiting in the locker room to give a few rub downs and a few happy endings for the team. jesus christ.


Is it because I dont complain about refs, make fun of LeBron's hairline and laugh everytime they lose?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LOLSpurs. Getting their asses kicked by as much as 27 points. :lmao


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Pops has no problem proving a point to his main guys. If you can't fix it, then get your ass on the bench. James is just a monster tonight. Spurs just aren't showing themselves like this is a finals game, more like a regular season game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

In no way did the Spurs play flawlessly game one. That was basically both teams trading blows until the Spurs put to together a decent run. That was pretty much the last game. No team needed to make many adjustments, just one team put together a run at the right time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Great to see T-MAC playing in an NBA finals game, regardless of the situation.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Corey Joseph, Matt Bonner and Joel Anthony all on the floor :mark: . Garbage time in the finals = Canada time :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Stall_19 said:


> In no way did the Spurs play flawlessly game one. That was basically both teams trading blows until the Spurs put to together a decent run. That was pretty much the last game. No team needed to make many adjustments, just one team put together a run at the right time.


I understand what the stats say, but you dont think in Game 1 Spurs especially defensively played flawlessly? What could they have gameplan wise done beter on either side of the floor? I thought they played great..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Everyone in this game sucked for 3 quarters just about for both teams..Except Green
> 
> That being said, they're gonna have to find a way like you said to cut down on TO's and not just that, create more..
> 
> ...


Bosh and especially Wade had a pretty good first half so I don't think everyone on the Heat sucked. They wouldn't have been up at the half if everybody was playing bad. 

I thought Lenard also played great defense on Bron in the first half and hit the glass hard. 

I think SA will adjust tho, Pop is great at making adjustments. They didn't need to adjust much after game 1 but this game will definitely give them something to think about.



#Mark said:


> Imo all his picks haven't been overtly moving screens. Every screen is debatable tho, KG has made a career in setting illegal screens.
> 
> Bron just does a great job of making the best decision after he sets the screen. There's been countless times tonight where he caught the ball at the elbow after he rolled and then kicked the ball out to Allen or Miller.
> 
> ...


Yeah, no doubt. I'm not questioning his decision making after he sets the screen but I thought his feet weren't set in a couple of them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

#Mark said:


> He really isn't wrong though.


except he is.



HeatWave said:


> Is it because I dont complain about refs, make fun of LeBron's hairline and laugh everytime they lose?


Not at all. Its because you're incapable of having a balanced opinion regarding the Heat.



HeatWave said:


> I understand what the stats say, but you dont think in Game 1 Spurs especially defensively played flawlessly? What could they have gameplan wise done beter on either side of the floor? I thought they played great..


They played great, but far from flawlessly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He can be unbiased toward the Heat although his bias towards Lebron is as strong as mine, except he loves him while I loathe him.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> I understand what the stats say, but you dont think in Game 1 Spurs especially defensively played flawlessly? What could they have gameplan wise done beter on either side of the floor? I thought they played great..


I wouldn't say that either. They played very good defense and they're capable of doing that but I wouldn't say that was a flawless defensive plan. Heat didn't shoot horribly that game. It was basically an even game that was decided by one stretch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Bosh and especially Wade had a pretty good first half so I don't think everyone on the Heat sucked. They wouldn't have been up at the half if everybody was playing bad.
> 
> I thought Lenard also played great defense on Bron in the first half and hit the glass hard.
> 
> ...


You talking about Game 1 or Game 2


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Game 3 should be interesting. Terrible showing from Spurs tonight though.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I havent seen Heatwave be a homer at all, honestly i didnt even know he was a heat fan and assumed his name was an ecw reference


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man, it's really hard seeing Mac like this. He was my favorite player in the league back ten years ago, he was the most entertaining player I've ever seen play and was the original point forward. Like JVG said, a lot of Lebron's game was patterned off him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Look how bad the Spurs shot in game 1. They got good shots but they weren't falling as they normally do, that automatically makes it far from flawless. They also got to close out on the shooters a lot better, even with the pressure on Lebron, and figure out how to stop his screens(which got more illegal as the game went on tbh, but didn't make a huge difference, although I'll be ANNOYED if they continue like that). 


Also, the Heat won this game because they hit all their corner threes, do you expect three more 48 minutes of Allen and Miller being deadly? This isn't 5 years ago, their times have passed and they don't have that type of consistency so it's HIGHLY unlikely that it does continue. Also Chalmers stepped up huge in every way so gotta give him props. Will Lebron likely play this bad again? Yeah, probably, since the Spurs focus right now is to completely shut him down offensively and for the most part they have done that to his scoring. Now they just gotta close out on the shooters when he gets it to the open man or at least pressure them more.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> You talking about Game 1 or Game 2


Game 2.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

He has a picture of a Heat player getting dunked on as his avatar.

I think it's pretty obvious he's not a Heat fan.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Completely disappointed, I'm gonna drown myself in Lone Star Light beer and watch automotive how to videos :favre3


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, at least there wasn't any ref fuckery in this one. It was a great game through 33 mins and it was called fairly to both sides. Then the Heat got hot right at the exact same moment that the Spurs fell apart. The end result is a 19 point win. Credit where credit is due, Miami handed out this beatdown fair and square without needing dat Heat bias.

In the grand scheme of things, the final score doesn't really mean anything. We've got a 1-1 series headed to SA for 3, 4 and 5.

Tuesday can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This series is coming back to Miami.

As for who will be in the series lead, I can't even make a solid prediction on that. Have no clue. I do expect Miami to take at least one in San Antonio though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

jerichosjacket said:


> I havent seen Heatwave be a homer at all, honestly i didnt even know he was a heat fan and assumed his name was an ecw reference


I dont have a team, it's just ppl make it easier for me to defend Miami when they attack them for stuff they wont attack other teams for imo...

and no it's not based on the ECW ppv. Just a username I thought up 10 yrs ago or whatever when I was young and thought it was cool


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Tater said:


> Well, at least there wasn't any ref fuckery in this one. It was a great game through 33 mins and it was called fairly to both sides. Then the Heat got hot right at the exact same moment that the Spurs fell apart. The end result is a 19 point win. Credit where credit is due, Miami handed out this beatdown fair and square without needing dat Heat bias.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, the final score doesn't really mean anything. We've got a 1-1 series headed to SA for 3, 4 and 5.
> 
> Tuesday can't get here fast enough.


Nah, it was a legit ass kicking. The Heat were on point.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HardKoR said:


> Nah, it was a legit ass kicking. The Heat were on point.


Nah? That's what I said; a legit ass kicking.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

#Mark said:


> Man, it's really hard seeing Mac like this. He was my favorite player in the league back ten years ago, he was the most entertaining player I've ever seen play and was the original point forward.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Those T-Mac and Yao teams frustrated me so much because they couldnt just stay consistently healthy enough to make a real legit run. They should've had at the minimum a couple WCF appearances under their belt..maybe a finals appearance too


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Tater said:


> Nah? That's what I said; a legit ass kicking.


Sorry there is a little moonshine in me and a few beers, I agreed with you


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

:deandre


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dudes gotta start taking it up with both hands..smh


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> :deandre


:StephenA


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did anyone really expect San Antonio to win? 

I expected them to get blown out actually. 

Mainly because I played game 2 in 2k13 and Miami kicked my ass and I was down by 18. 

... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> Did anyone really expect San Antonio to win?
> 
> I expected them to get blown out actually.
> 
> ...


:cuss: you suck lol


----------



## GoodOleJim (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm interested to see how the Heat come out in San Antonio in game 3. I'm gonna take the Heat in 7, but really I'm just hoping for a good series.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck that fourth quarter was insane, THUS IS GONNA BE ONE HELL OF A SERIES


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Splitter needs to shave his armpits.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The light made it look longer 

Spurs to win Game 3


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I hate the Heat with a passion. But put a fair bit on them to win the series after game 1 with pretty decent odds. Either way I'll be happy.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> :deandre


:shocked:


What a beast Lebron is. The guy can shoot, dribble, play amazing defense and be as clutch as the almighty Jordan. I will be surprised if the Spurs make it to game 5 because Lebron to me is a different animal this year along with Bosh & Wade.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

messi said:


> :shocked:
> 
> 
> What a beast Lebron is. The guy can shoot, dribble, play amazing defense and *be as clutch as the almighty Jordan*. I will *be surprised if the Spurs make it to game 5* because Lebron to me is a *different animal this year along with Bosh & Wade*.


I don't even know what to say about this. I don't think I've ever seen another post that was so wrong.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

messi said:


> What a beast Lebron is. The guy can shoot, dribble, play amazing defense and be as clutch as the almighty Jordan. I will be surprised if the Spurs make it to game 5 because Lebron to me is a different animal this year along with Bosh & Wade.


:lmao



Joel said:


> I don't even know what to say about this. I don't think I've ever seen another post that was so wrong.


I...

_I_...

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kenny Smith talking with the Kings about GM spot..Im gonna die when the OG Inside The NBA crew breaks up..It's been on the verge for a while now


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Smith is one of the best analysts out there. Good for him though, he's really knowledgeable. Hope he does a better job than Kerr did in Phoenix.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

If I remember correctly I think Barkley was talkin about stop doing TV sometime in the near future as well.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Kenny might leave before Chuck? That has me surprised. Really gonna miss that show when they break up. EJ, Webber, Shaq, someone else doesn't sound too bad though.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Why don't players throw the ball off of the defenders face? I mean, yea, it would be a dick move but it's not against the rules, wouldn't be a foul, etc.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Why don't players throw the ball off of the defenders face? I mean, yea, it would be a dick move but it's not against the rules, wouldn't be a foul, etc.


Probably would get them a tech.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I thought the Kings already hired the Grizzlies GM?

Guess not.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

StarzNBarz said:


> Why don't players throw the ball off of the defenders face? I mean, yea, it would be a dick move but it's not against the rules, wouldn't be a foul, etc.










They try


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

> Despite a dominant win by LeBron James and the Heat, Game 2 of the NBA Finals drew just a 10.2 overnight rating, the lowest for a Finals game since Lakers-Magic Game 5 in 2009. Game 2 this year was also down 14% from Heat-Thunder in 2012 (11.8) and 3% from Heat-Mavericks in 2011 (10.5).


:stern won't be too happy with these RATINGS KILLAZ!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I love these. :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HEAT


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Magic said:


> I love these. :lmao


:lmao :lmao 

That was fantastic. I love Kimmel.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao at Barnes and Kobe




> The NBA has fined three teams for tampering, according to an internal memo.
> 
> The Atlanta Hawks are one of the three teams, as the marketing department sent out a letter to season ticket holders mentioning Chris Paul and Dwight Howard by name.
> 
> The Houston Rockets were also fined for stories on their team website, according to Marc Stein.


Wonder who the third team is...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Mo Cheeks to the Pistons. I know he used to coach the Trailblazers, but anyones thoughts on him? Is he more offensive or defensive? Is he gonna be better than that pos Lawrence Frank?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Mo Cheeks is a quality coach. He was great in Portland and did the best he could with the talent he had in Philadelphia.

From what I've read it seems like with Mo Cheeks coming in, Andre Iguodala will become the Pistons #1 target during the offseason due to them having a previous history together. Mo Cheeks coached Iggy during his first 4-5 seasons.

Burke
Knight
Iggy
Monroe
Drummond

Is a very formidable starting lineup.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't think Burke falls all the way to 8, but would :mark: at that lineup.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

There's a slim chance. Depends on New Orleans/Sacramento. Doubt Orlando will take Burke at the #2 spot.

I'd like for Detroit to draft Burke but my prediction is that they draft C.J. McCollum from Lehigh. Who would add to their list of combo guards. McCollum isn't a bad player though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

They need a true point. Not another fucking Rodney Stuckey clone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah he's another one of the Stuckey's and Knight's, another combo guard.

Burke is the only PG projected to go in the top 10. Unless Detroit reaches or trades down for Larkin or Schroeder.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> There's a slim chance. Depends on New Orleans/Sacramento. *Doubt Orlando will take Burke at the #2 spot.*
> 
> I'd like for Detroit to draft Burke but my prediction is that they draft C.J. McCollum from Lehigh. Who would add to their list of combo guards. McCollum isn't a bad player though.


Man you were talking about him going first overall like a month ago. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cleveland won't take Burke since they have Irving.

I don't think there's anything wrong with Orlando taking Burke at the #2 spot, but I doubt that they will. I think they're more likely to pick McLemore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AFFLALO THO.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm anticipating that Afflalo gets traded for picks or other prospects at some point within the next year.

It's pretty much Burke or McLemore when it comes to the pick but if I were betting, I'd bet on McLemore.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ah yes..Some team with a young PG will draft Burke, another young PG..Why? Because....Because....


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

I see some Lillard in Burke's game. Lillard is obviously a much better shooter, but Trey should have a solid rookie season.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Anthony Bennett>>>> everyone else in the draft , he's a much more athletic Milsap except he is better in every possible way.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Champ said:


> I see some Lillard in Burke's game. Lillard is obviously a much better shooter, but Trey should have a solid rookie season.


I don't know about Lillard being a much better shooter because Burke is a pretty great shooter.

But I do agree that Lillard is better than Burke.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Burke is streaky imo...and he can settle alot for a PG...Struggles breaking down defender one on one. He's gotta go to a team where he can flourish in the pick and roll where he'll either have shooters in the corners, or a great pick n pop guy


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

For anyone that has NBA TV, I just finished watching the documentary on Dr. J. It's a must watch. I was a little disappointed it didn't go much into the personal life of him other than to scratch the surface, but I appreciate having a chance to see again a lot of what made Erving the star before Jordan took center stage.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

i recorded it, will watch it later


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> For anyone that has NBA TV, I just finished watching the documentary on Dr. J. It's a must watch. I was a little disappointed it didn't go much into the personal life of him other than to scratch the surface, but I appreciate having a chance to see again a lot of what made Erving the star before Jordan took center stage.


Yeah I caught a good portion. It got me interested in the ABA. Gonna search for a doc on the ABA.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Magic said:


> I love these. :lmao





DubC said:


> :lol


:kobe


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:kobe7


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HAHAAHAHAHAAH THOSE WERE AWESOME. LOVE HOW DeAndre get's up and he has to duck compared to other celebrities.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So according to Woj, Jason Kidd has become the frontrunner to be the Nets head coach and that he could be officially hired by the end of the week.

I hope the Nets know what they're doing...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

***** that was reported yesterday, KEEP UP.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats to Chauncey for getting that teammate of the year award a few days ago


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Woj just posted that an hour ago.

:kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Woj, or maybe it was someone else on yahoo, had said basically the EXACT same thing as Woj just reported, which is it's very likely that Jason Kidd is the favorite for the job. Either way, KEEP UP.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Woj posted yesterday that Kidd was gaining momentum and was getting serious consideration for the job but this was the first time it was mentioned that Kidd could be hired by the end of the week. You keep up *****. :bigworm

Either way this is very high risk for the Nets. They're in win-now mode. So not understanding why they're about to hire someone that's never coached before. It's not like they're a young rebuilding team like the Warriors were when they hired Mark Jackson or the Magic were when they hired Doc Rivers.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Jason Kidd could teach intangibles.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Intangibles can't be taught :stern


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I know the mean NBA tweets video was posted but was this posted? :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao Stanley Cup


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

They should put some good assistants by him to help with the X and Os

He will be easily respected and could help develop MarShons defense and the rest of the young guns. He does bring a winning attitude. Really interested to see how he does.

Nets ate still meeting with Shaw tomorrow


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao Lakers winning the Stanley Cup. That'd be something

Just saw the tweets video. Deandre Jordan and Shaq's are pretty funny.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LAKERS WANT BRIAN SHAW. WE WANT PHIL AS AN OFFICE EXEC. GIVE US WHAT WE WANT AND NEED JIM. STOP BEING A ******. SHAW SHAW SHAW SHAW SHAW SHAW.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Shaw will be the Clippers coach, most likely.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lakers should hire Shaq as HC with Raja Bell and Chris Childs as assistants.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

jerichosjacket said:


> Lakers should hire Shaq as HC with Raja Bell and Chris Childs as assistants.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

So how come with all these playoff coaches getting cut, we haven't seen Captain Pringles get axed? He was probably the worst coach in the playoffs, yet has a job while the most recent coach of the year got fired.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

because the lakers gave him a ridiculous contract right off the bat instead of just giving him a more respectable 2 year deal which would have given us the ability to dump him if we wanted to.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

63 years old....


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

damn dr j.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Open a new arena in a new city and 2nd season in, your coach is Jason Kidd?!?!?!? Yo man..They're 1 trade away from Miami Marlins jokes...They're trying to get in the Wiggins sweeps..smh


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Avery Johnson was COTY in his first season as coach


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Avery was at least an assistant coach before becoming a coach and learned from Don Nelson before he was promoted to head coach.

They're bringing Kidd in with no coaching experience and they're in win-now mode. I've never heard of this in the NBA before. A team in win-now mode bringing in a head coach with absolutely no experience.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

you act like experience makes you a great basketball coach, notorious. in the nba all you need is knowledge of the game and players that will respond to you.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I never said experience makes you a great coach. Look at George Karl.

I'm not saying new head coaches shouldn't be hired, but it's not bright to hire someone to be the head coach who has absolutely no coaching experience whatsoever, and they're coming in to coach a team that's in win-now mode.

This isn't like the Magic with Doc Rivers, the Warriors with Mark Jackson or the Bulls with Vinny Del *****. This isn't a young rebuilding team. This is a team that is in win-now mode that doesn't really have large room for error.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

and it's not like the coaching market this summer is gloomy..Some good coaches out there..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RONDO CONNECT FOUR CHAMPION.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, predictions everyone?

I'm guessing tonight is Miami in a close game, say by 6.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

spurs by 9


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Hope Manu is sober today and washed his hands.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Aid180 said:


> Ok, predictions everyone?
> 
> I'm guessing tonight is Miami in a close game, say by 6.


I said Heat in 5, so as a result, I'm gonna choose Miami in every game before next Tuesday(Game 6) lol..

I'll say Miami by 8..

Parker going for 35 before this series ends tho


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lets go Spurs. Make it competitive this time in the 4th quarter!!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hughes & LeBron getting the Rondo treatment...*rubs chin*


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nets are not fighting for a championship. It's not realistic. But they can have home court in the first round based off talent alone.

I do think Kidd should be an assistant first. Nets are gonna meet with Shaw. If we can't get him I don't mind Kidd. He has knowledge, is respectible and has even got many endorsements from players believing he could pull it off

Signing Kidd won't make em worst. The worst that could happen is they don't improve and are out of the first round again


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hope Matt Bonner hits about 9 three's in a game soon. Big Red FTW.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

It upsets me that the Heat don't automatically chew Chalmers out everytime he fucks up like they used to


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Xile44 said:


> Nets are not fighting for a championship.
> 
> 
> 
> The worst that could happen is they don't improve and are out of the first round again


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bosh missing a lot of shots he usually hits early in the game.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> It upsets me that the Heat don't automatically chew Chalmers out everytime he fucks up like they used to


He complained about it on first take :lol .. Bosh screaming at Chalmers is the goat NBA uncensored trash talk clip.

As for Kidd coaching Bklyn, reminds me of Magic's head coaching job that no one seems to remember.. Gonna be a total flop, he needs some type of coaching experience.. I mean he's only been retired for a month. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lebron hasn't been aggressive at all these past few games.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Parker's having a hard time turning the corner on the screens because of how well Miami's moving their feet on the P&R and even when he does get to the middle, their bigs are closing out pretty hard. IDK if he's really going to have a great series scoring in the paint. His jumper would have to be going to really have a big scoring game. 

^No doubt, Bron's been really passive in this game and its been this way for most of the series.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ginobili should pump fake everytime. Wade loves to bite on those fakes.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Chalmers needs to calm down. The Spurs are way too solid defensively for him to play recklessly and be effective.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I love Leonard's hustle. Guy just shows no fear. But SA had too many offensive rebounds on that possession to come away with nothing.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Heat playing this game with the big one. Wade is playing well but Lebron and Bosh are struggling.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

LeBron's 2 points and 3 assists in 15 minutes is a detriment to his team right now. He is the MVP, he needs to take charge.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

LMFAO @ that Wade air ball. That shit was heading back to south beach.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn that Gary Neal is just nasty with dem three's.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> LMFAO @ that Hughes air ball. That shit was heading back to south beach.


You see his knees give out on him on that double dribble?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Heat are playing pretty awful at both ends. Lebron needs to drive when his shot isn't falling and the spurs are encouraging him to stay on the perimeter, and on d they need to stop jumping to block 3's. How often does anything good happen from diving at a 3 point shooter?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wade has 10 points of 4/6 shooting with 4 assists and 2 steals. The only Hughes in this game is Lebron. :kobe8


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah Wade carrying the Heat offensively so far.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

David Stern talking to Magic, Simmons, and Wilbon. 

InB4 "Stern's telling them what to talk about at halftime."


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Worst thing that could happen for SA.. Miami cuts the lead at half. Spurs are playing way too sloppy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike Miller hits a three and Shane Battier giving high fives on the bench. What?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*GARY FUCKING NEAL*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HUGE THREE!!! Going into half up 6


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lebron is worse than Hughes. He's Perkins level right now. u mad heatwave. :lelbron


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

What an awesome couple of shots to end 1st half


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn Neal at the buzzer.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Dope


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami might actually prefer Spurs gunning it instead of Parker/Ginobili driving to the hoop and Duncan posting up. Spurs shouldnt settle too much in 2nd half imo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> Mike Miller hits a three and Shane Battier giving high fives on the bench. What?


That's what you call intangibles brother. Battier gave up his spot in the rotation so Miller could do his thing. Maybe Jason Kidd could've done that in the Indy series. :lelbron


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't fault Lebron for his play game 1 & 2 but he's playing pretty badly right now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:stern TO DO A STRAIGHT SHOOT AND LET US KNOW WHAT SERIES HAVE BEEN RIGGED :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Stall_19 said:


> I don't fault Lebron for his play game 1 & 2 but he's playing pretty badly right now.


His 1st half this game looks similar to his first last game...Coach Pop got him spooked


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't believe it's already been three years since the decision.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

48 3pt attempts by the Spurs through 2 & a half games...I dont like this approach. Not when you have penetrators like Parker/Ginobili and paint presence like Duncan..Not one bit


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

they've hit 17 of their last 35. If they're falling they'll take them, if not then they wont. :kobe8


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

They're gonna take them regardless it seems. and if they keep it up, they'll die by it..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Gary Neal in full Hero Mode.

Oh, and Stern is totally telling them what to do at half time and whispering in Lebron's ear.

:stern


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

You do realize a good number of those 3s have been created by Parker/Gino drive and kicks?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> You do realize a good number of those 3s have been created by Parker/Gino drive and kicks?


Not that many...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Heat's defensive rotations and close outs have been awful


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Spurs killing it with that 3... Heat gotta play better d than that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Not that many...


They have 12 assists this game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic said:


> They have 12 assists this game.


What does that have to do with anything? Never said they werent passing the ball


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They somehow keep forgetting about Mike Miller. FIVE FOR FIVE.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike Miller keeping the Heat in the game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

iwatchwrestling said:


> They somehow keep forgetting about Mike Miller. FIVE FOR FIVE.


Waiting for him to hurt himself on a 3pt attempt


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

@ Heatwave
Damn, not what I meant, of course their fighting for a championship, but there not good enough to be contenders.

Spurs going hammer!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Waiting for him to hurt himself on a 3pt attempt


Yeah that man limping right now


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Chalmers and Bron have killed the Heat in this game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is game 2 but in the opposite direction.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> 48 3pt attempts by the Spurs through 2 & a half games...I dont like this approach. Not when you have penetrators like Parker/Ginobili and paint presence like Duncan..Not one bit


If your ball movement is so good that for the majority of possessions you create wide open 3s, you expect them to pass up that chance?

What a daft criticism.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

God almighty. Who would have guessed James would only have 4 points with just over 3 and a half left in the third quarter?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary Neal. Highlight reel.

:redknapp


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is so much like game 2 it's scary. Heat can't win if their best player goes 2-13.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Joel said:


> If your ball movement is so good that for the majority of possessions you create wide open 3s, you expect them to pass up that chance?
> 
> What a daft criticism.


So me saying I don't like their approach = Criticizing them? Ok...You make it seem like I said they're scrubs or something



LeBron still getting bullied in this chess match with Pop..Very intriguing because it seems he's made zero changes from how he attacks from their 2007 meeting


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

The Heat are getting BENT OVER right now, jesus.



Stall_19 said:


> This is game 2 but in the opposite direction.


Score-wise yeah, game-wise, nah. The Heat got their big run in game 2 by getting beneficial officiating repeatedly over the last part of the 3rd, then the Spurs played desperate in the 4th after the Heat hit a couple shots in transition then just threw it away.

Spurs are just outplaying the Heat right now, the refs didn't interject as much. Nice fun series so far though.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

CoJo!!! :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This game's going down to the wire.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Score-wise yeah, game-wise, nah. The Heat got their big run in game 2 by getting beneficial officiating repeatedly over the last part of the 3rd, then the Spurs played desperate in the 4th after the Heat hit a couple shots in transition then just threw it away.


The officiating was fine game two. I don't know why people keep harping on that when there is nothing there. And this game is similar. Last game Heat were getting a lot of contributions from their role players so much that their big three didn't need to control the game. It's pretty much the same here. Has anyone really heard for Parker this game?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Pop gives GOAT interviews.

GARY NEAL AGAIN BITCHES

AND AGAIN BAH GAWD


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Jesus.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

#Mark said:


> This game's going down to the wire.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah, think its a wrap tbh


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

#Mark said:


> This game's going down to the wire.


I doubt it. Spurs are up 15. Heat only got a mini run because Parker and Duncan were both out for awhile, then Leonard got taken out too then LeBron went off for 3 straight baskets.

LeBron has struggled against Leonard all night.

Now even as I type this Gary Neal is shitting all over them. Down to the wire? I think not.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Gary Neal continuing with the Hero playing. GARY THE HERO.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Gary Neal! GET THIS MAN A NEW CONTRACT!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Roles reversed.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Unless the Heat can do what the Mavs did in game 2 of the 2011 finals, then...lol poor Miami. Heat really needed to steal one in SA tonight, cause its going to be real difficult to win at their arena.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

The positive thing about this blowout is I can now watch another program that I would have watched if this game wasn't on. Hope there rest of the series is more competitive.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Heat made run wit Hughes on the bench, he comes back in, it starts raining again..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Timmy gave Neal the head rub. He's now a made man.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Put in T-Mac


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Are you fucking kidding me? lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*GAME*


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

This is ridiculous


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao This is just comical now.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Green and Neal are playing out of their fucking minds.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Heat made run wit Hughes on the bench, he comes back in, it starts raining again..


can you stop? you're looking ridiculous bashing Wade this game considering how Lebron has played.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So satisfying to see these guys fumigating a joint, just layin' a hot one and losing by 20 or 30.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Havent seen a beatdown like this since Celtics/Lakers Game 6...This was worse right?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

umad Spoelstra?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Just swished a 3 pointer from almost the half court line, wow.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That look on Spolestra's face while the 3 went up :lmao

Danny Green again. Every time a 3 goes up now I just laugh.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Danny green gone beast mode 

OH FUCK TRACY MCGRADY 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

T-MAC TIME


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

T-Mac is like Rudy.

PUT ME IN COACH! I'M READY!

:kobe3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DANNY FUCKING GREEN

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Danny fucking Green


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Green going HAM.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

DANNY GREEN AGO OH MY GOD! TROLLING SPOELSTRA TO DEATH!

:troll


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

T Mac better not hit no 3's


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

McGrady out played Bron tonight.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Danny Green Eggs and H.ard A.s a M.otherfucker!

:mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If Tracy got that 3 in... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Man I jumped out of my chair when McGrady shot that smh.

He better score


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Has T-Mac got any points?? i don't watch much ball but i tuned in for most of the 2nd half.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ether said:


> Man I jumped out of my chair when McGrady shot that smh.
> 
> He better score


He's gonna throw it off the backboard and dunk it...watch


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> He's gonna throw it off the backboard and dunk it...watch


We all know he's waiting. He wants that iso, BAD. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> Ok, predictions everyone?
> 
> I'm guessing tonight is Miami in a close game, say by 6.


I was wrong. Oh well. No big deal. I expected more from a four time MVP though. Much more.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

35 point lead.

Goddamn. :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Aid, you were wrong to say Miami by 6? They're gonna lose by 40, bro.

arker


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Aid180 said:


> I was wrong. Oh well. No big deal. I expected more from a four time MVP though. Much more.


What are you talking about? He had 27 points and made 7 threes


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Paddy Mills


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Fucking T-Mac kept passing. Now he likely wont score


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

No points for T-Mac.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

3Rd largest margin of victory in finals history


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Jeeebus fucking christ that was awesome. Shook that last game off like nothing ever happened. I don't expect another game like that, but let the steam keep rolling!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> 3Rd largest margin of victory in finals history


I don't remember the first largest. Was that when Denver or Utah got smacked by like 58?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Heat have to do better on defensive boards and Lebron has to get to the line more. It feels like they're letting it go and get a little rougher than most series' I've watched, but they gotta attack the paint better.

Wouldn't worry too much about this crazy of a night shooting game, but they gotta stop turning the switch on and off.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Did anyone see them doubling T-Mac at the end? What a bunch of bitches.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

How about this stat line...

LeBron, Wade and Bosh 18-45 40% 43 points

Kawhi, Green and Neal 24-42 57% 65 points

That's your Big 3 right there!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

SinJackal said:


>


game 3 in a nutshell.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

And we thought Sony burying Microsoft was lol worthy. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wanted to see the old T-Mac too, but looks like he will remain a washed up bum for the rest of his career.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Kind of wish Spoelstra had come out and just gone off of his team. Just said how much they sucked. 

But it was just "We got what we deserved". Yes, but show some anger. If my bunch of guys is getting millions and millions to win championships and they lay an egg like that, I'm tearing them a new asshole.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> I don't remember the first largest. Was that when Denver or Utah got smacked by like 58?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Denver beat NO i think but that wasn't the finals.

Bulls over jazz by 42 
Celtics over lakers by 39 and then tonights game.

http://inagist.com/all/344660877590552576/


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCK last time I had time to check it was only 50-44 halftime !!!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn, hear that stat on Sportscenter? The team that wins game 3 goes on to win 92% of the time. And Spurs won by 36. . .


Parker may be hurt though, so that could be a huge factor going forward. The Spurs can't win more than maybe 1 more game unless he's healthy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

As long as they win atleast 1 more out of these two home games, then they gonna win the series in 7.

Miami will win game 4


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Danny Green: It's not just us stopping LeBron. He's stopping himself 


Hmmm...I think it's simply LeBron having trouble solving the Da Vinci Code which is Pop's defensive schemes...Just me though..I mean, this is what? 7 straight games of Coach Pop giving LeBron the shakes? I'm just sayin..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's both.

Spurs defense and LeBron being soft.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

You want ore post ups or more of him attacking off dribble? 

My thoughts on his post up game has been the same as always. He only does it as a last resort


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea that's true, watch out for that in game 3, and what happeend to parker?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

That's what happens when you can't shoot the basketball.

:bron


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I was upset when he stopped going to the post. The Heat's offense was playing much better at least IMO when he was going to the post.

He went to the post on like six consecutive Heat possessions and it was working, he was doing great passing out of the post, the Heat players were getting some easy baskets or able to get call foul calls in the paint but then he went to the bench and just abandoned it.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> As long as they win atleast 1 more out of these two home games, then they gonna win the series in 7.
> 
> Miami will win game 4


So your entire basis of thinking Miami will win game 4 is because they have to? :rollseyes:

If Miami wins one of the next two, they will still lose the series. Going into the series, the Spurs' road to the title was to win one of the first two, then 2 of the next 3 (Neither team was gonna win 3 straight), then one of the last two. Miami's was to win the first two then try to take one of the next 3, then win one of the last two.

When you lose game 1 to the road team, it sets up the series. Losing game 3 sets up the series too. They've lost the two most important games already. Now they're one loss away from an elimination threat. If they lose game too 4 it's all but over.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> So your entire basis of thinking Miami will win game 4 is because they have to? :rollseyes:
> 
> If Miami wins one of the next two, they will still lose the series. Going into the series, the Spurs' road to the title was to win one of the first two, then 2 of the next 3 (Neither team was gonna win 3 straight), then one of the last two. Miami's was to win the first two then try to take one of the next 3, then win one of the last two.
> 
> When you lose game 1 to the road team, it sets up the series. Losing game 3 sets up the series too. They've lost the two most important games already. Now they're one loss away from an elimination threat. If they lose game too 4 it's all but over.


I said Spurs will win in 7, but Heat wins Game 4, we've seen so many times how well they respond when they are backed uped against the wall, even after tonight's blowout, I think they will bounce back and Game 4 will be close


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tony Parker having MRI tomorrow. Uncertain for Game 4 which im calling BS..No way hes missing Game 4


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> I said Spurs will win in 7, but Heat wins Game 4, we've seen so many times how well they respond when they are backed uped against the wall, even after tonight's blowout, I think they will bounce back and Game 4 will be close


Majority of people on ESPN and NBA legends have said Spurs will win in game 7.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Yea this is a great series 

What happened to Parker


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tyler Durden said:


> ^Yea this is a great series
> 
> What happened to Parker


Father Time sniped him...


Seriously, hamstring issue


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck he needs to get well. 

Rest game 4 if he neds too tbh, then come back healthy game 5


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Not that it guarantees any thing but the Heat haven't lost two in a row since December and their average margin of victory after losing is about 20 so they usually bounce back. But those games after losing weren't all on the road against teams as good as SA, so it'll be interesting to see if they can continue that streak of bouncing back.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> That's what happens when you can't shoot the basketball.
> 
> :bron


His entire offensive game has always been to barrel into the lane and make spectacular layups. He's real good at that, but has never been able to consistently hit shots from anywhere on the floor.

My buddies from Cleveland and I used to call it "Lebronfidence". Damn near every time he made a 3 pointer he would shoot another one on his next possession. Missed it damn near every time too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

jerichosjacket said:


> Not that it guarantees any thing but the Heat haven't lost two in a row since December and their average margin of victory after losing is about 20 so they usually bounce back. But those games after losing weren't all on the road against teams as good as SA, so it'll be interesting to see if they can continue that streak of bouncing back.


Yea that's pretty much what I'm basing it on


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Parker is injured no updates currently Pop said. Erik Spoelstra just said this in press conference. "Well we got what we deserved tonight". He repeats it like 6 times during the interview. :lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Supposedly, Spurs have never trailed in a Finals series....yo...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Furiously fapped at least 5 times in that second half. 

Crazy how Danny Green is probably the finals MVP 3 games in. Hope Parker is ok. He's not having a great series but they still need him for dribble penetration and the P&R game. 

Bron needs to hit the low block more because he's unstoppable down there and shoot the J when they give him space because he's being too passive.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I hate the way Spoelstra gives his speeches after defeat.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> I said Spurs will win in 7, but Heat wins Game 4, we've seen so many times how well they respond when they are backed uped against the wall, even after tonight's blowout, I think they will bounce back and Game 4 will be close


Oh? My bad, I thought you were saying Heat in 7. Sorry. :lol

Yeah game 4 and 5 are going to be huge, huge games. Even though I'm a Spurs fan and it's contributing heavily to this, this year's Finals seems like the best Finals in a LONG time.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I hate the way Spoelstra gives his speeches after defeat.


How can his team rise above a loss like this? If his words are "I don't recognize my team". It makes you wonder if he's in shock & awe right now thinking this series is over.

Update on Parker: He will be taking an MRI tomorrow. He felt something with his right hamstring.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Only just watching clips of the game now....record 3 pointers!!!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Kind of wish Spoelstra had come out and just gone off of his team. Just said how much they sucked.
> 
> But it was just "We got what we deserved". Yes, but show some anger. If my bunch of guys is getting millions and millions to win championships and they lay an egg like that, I'm tearing them a new asshole.


C'mon we all know Spoelstra isn't a legit HC to begin with.. the guy is a glorified video coordinator who slowly kiss assed his way to the top over a decade. His own players don't respect him as a leader, he's basically just the rotation manager and designated time out caller lol. If he had to coach a team with minimal talent it would be a train wreck because he get's out coached at every turn, the heat can just out finesse and over power most teams anyway. The Heat's success is completely based off being the most talented team in the league and having the best player in the NBA in LBJ who can constantly attract double teams and create wide open 3's and wide open lanes to dunks/lay ups for his teammates. If you watch the offensive sets the Heat run they are very basic and minimalistic. It's mostly just a free-for-all offense where the players just play. Any sort of tactical prowess is a rarity in Spoelstra's coaching equation.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Embarrassing game from the Heat. To be honest, they've had pretty lousy performances in all 3 games, the only difference being a monster run in game 2 that helped them win. They've been very static and lifeless all around. Poor possessions with no ball movement, a lack of aggression, over-committing to certain pick and rolls, and they were outright slower than the Spurs were. 

I'm not sure how any team can go into a Finals game on the road with such an indifferent demeanor... knowing that it was going to take a better effort than the first two games at home. I don't know what the cause is for their lack of urgency, but they're not winning another game in this series with that approach. It was like watching a regular exhibition game... they made pitiful effort to play as a team. They passed it out to other teammates hoping that they'd do something with the ball... while the Spurs played it smart, moved the ball around, and chose their shots wisely. 

They out-played them in every category really. Rebounding was another key to them winning the game. You have to fight against San Antonio to rebound the ball, and they just put up a lousy effort. 

Danny Green and Gary Neal were unbelievable though. It's hard to come back from a weak start when you have two guys who can't seem to miss a shot. I think they set a Finals record?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> C'mon we all know Spoelstra isn't a legit HC to begin with.. the guy is a glorified video coordinator who slowly kiss assed his way to the top over a decade. His own players don't respect him as a leader, he's basically just the rotation manager and designated time out caller lol. If he had to coach a team with minimal talent it would be a train wreck because he get's out coached at every turn, the heat can just out finesse and over power most teams anyway. The Heat's success is completely based off being the most talented team in the league and having the best player in the NBA in LBJ who can constantly attract double teams and create wide open 3's and wide open lanes to dunks/lay ups for his teammates. If you watch the offensive sets the Heat run they are very basic and minimalistic. It's mostly just a free-for-all offense where the players just play. Any sort of tactical prowess is a rarity in Spoelstra's coaching equation.


He also probably doesn't have the stones to dress down anyone. 

It was pretty telling when they showed Spoelstra when the 3s where falling and he just had this depressed look on his face. But when Matt Bonner blew a defense assignment (or something on offense - I forget now) and Miami picked up a fast break bucket late in the 4th when San Antonio was still up by 25 or something, Pop called a quick time out and blew him out. Of course, Pop is Pop. Spoelstra is, well, not. Doubt anyone would take him seriously if he did get in their face, which is too bad.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Nba finals record Spurs hit 16 3 pointers in Game 3. Can you say on fire?! :faint:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^^I don't get it


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lebron has averaged 21.4 points per game for his finals career. :ti


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Tyler, what's not to get bro?

Bron leaves a BK application on Spo's desk because he's not a good coach and he feels it's a more fitting job for his qualifications. Spo is sad because he's losing his job and probably his girl too.

Bron's finals numbers aren't looking good. So far, he's 1 outta 4 when it comes to good-great finals performances.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol thought it was something to do with King James


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Magic said:


> Lebron has averaged 21.4 points per game for his finals career. :ti


And yet people compare him to the goat Jordan.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:jordan2


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Kobe approves.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was a very...interesting game to watch. In honor of Gary Neal's performance, I give you his 2nd best performance.






Oh god even better.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I am not worthy. :bosh6


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

The Miami Heat can't adjust. They play one way, especially now that Wade is supposedly injured (and mainly being defeated by Father Time) and Bosh is intimidated by Tim Duncan.

Basketball is like a game of chess, and Gregg Popovich plays it better than every coach in the league right now.

People are going to assume that the Heat adjusted for Game 2, but they didn't. They just hit their shots, and the small adjustment that the Spurs made gave Chalmers an open window to take advantage of the different P&R strategy.

In Game 3, Popovich made other adjustments, and he realized that the Heat are playing on tired legs. Tired legs lessen a team's ability to get back out on open shooters, and that tortured the Heat tonight. It's incredibly difficult to close out on shooters for a full 48 minutes if you're coming off of one night's rest, a big series against Indiana, and a Game 2 that required a lot of effort for 3 1/2 quarters.

At this point, the Spurs are going to go under screens, and let LeBron fire away. There's no reason not to. But, not enough is being said about Tim Duncan's role in defending LeBron, either.

Basketball isn't always a simple game, even though a guy like Duncan makes it seem that way. He's a basic player (fundamentally) that's anchoring a complicated defensive system...but, when you have the entire team buying into it, you shut down superstars, and that's what the Spurs are able to do. A simple way to explain it, though, is to push LeBron baseline, into the anchor, and there's no need to collapse all five players on the court...so when James chooses to kick the ball out, their shooters are covered, Bron comes back out to reset, and there's not enough time on the clock to draw an ISO. Do that, and it becomes Leonard or Green, with Duncan's help, versus LeBron...and Bron is forced into the jumper he really doesn't want to take.

Now, any coach would choose to post up their star player, or someone. Bosh can't post up Duncan. LeBron wears down in the post, even though that's clearly where he needs to be. Will James rely on his teammates more than he has in the first three games? He will have to, if he plays in the post for most of the game...and something tells me he wants to conserve energy for the 4th quarters of every game. 

You can also see the struggle on the glass. The Spurs position themselves very well for rebounds, and most of their players aren't dragging their feet to get there. Players like Duncan and Splitter have the length, but a guy like Leonard is crashing boards similar to that of James. Difference is, Leonard is young, not carrying that big of a role offensively, and he's reaching the peak of his vertical on those offensive boards. 

One night, and we have Game 4 on Thursday. The Spurs, once again, pulled their trio out before Miami, despite the blowout. The big three in Miami played the leading role, once again, when it came to making plays and taking shots (not necessarily making them)...but it was Green, Neal, and Leonard, for the Spurs, who took initiative tonight. It makes Duncan and Parker (and Manu, but I don't want to go too far with that, because he's a big question mark) FEEL like role players on the offensive end, and role players are usually refreshed by the next game.

Pop answered the LeBron/Chalmers P&R (Chalmers going from leading scorer, with 19, to zero points the following game, tells a story here). He answered Bosh trying to stretch the floor. He answered LeBron getting to the rim, Birdman getting easy buckets off cuts, he answered Allen coming off screens and getting open looks. He showed Spoelstra that the Spurs can drop the ball into Duncan, that they can win with heavy Duncan/Parker P&R, that they can win with perimeter shooting, and that they can hold a three-star team containing at least 6-7 capable shooters to just 77 points in an NBA Finals game.

The Spurs have it made. Pending a Parker injury that shuts him down, I'm not sure how they can lose this. LeBron is faced with what ailed him back in 2011, against a Dallas Mavericks team that threw Shawn Marion/Jason Kidd and Tyson Chandler at him, while being able to stretch the floor back on offense with a plethora of shooters AND go into a big man when needed. It seems history is trying to repeat itself.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SOlid analysis!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I have no shame in saying when I'm wrong. So I have no problem admitting that I made the fatal mistake of underestimating the Spurs. I dont hate the Spurs, I love watching the Spurs play and theres not a single player on their team I can say that I don't like. Don't let my chatbox posts fool you, I'm joking/trolling on the majority of those. I don't mind either team winning. But I still stick with this series ending in 6 or 7. As for what team wins, I really don't know at this point. I've never seen LeBron play this bad in a playoff series before. You can argue he was worse in 2011 and that's fine but difference in 2011 and now...Wade and Bosh, especially Wade, were much more reliable. And Danny Green might be right when he said that LeBron was stopping himself.

LeBron-Jordan comparisons were/are ridiculous and anyone with any ounce of credibility knows that Jordan was the vastly superior player. And if the Heat lose this series and LeBron continues playing this way, he falls out of my top 10 all time. No excuse.

Furthermore, if the Heat lose this series they need to break up the Big 3. Wade is on his farewell tour and Bosh has become too soft. The Big 3 Heat will go down as one of the biggest disappointments in NBA history if they only win one title.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

It's so weird seeing Bron play. Obviously Pop's defense is effecting him, but his whole approach seems odd. In 2011 it was obvious he was nervous, in 2012 he was desperate for redemption, but this year he just seems to be apathetic..

He doesn't seem to care, it's like he's playing in a regular season game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Spurs are no joke. A lot of people focus on the big 3 but they have great role players who definitely held their own against the Heat. Honestly I can't see the Heat recovering from this. This was a major hit to their psyche.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's shocking to know that the spurs only lost once at home this post season. 

And they gave the Miami heat not only their worst playoff defeat in franchise history, but their largest margin of defeat under the big three era of wade, bosh and LeBron. 

And just for the hell of it. Their second worst largin of era came from.. The San Antonio spurs. (lost by 30 March 2011 in their first encounter, big 3 vs big 3)

It seems like the spurs are Miami heats kryptonite. Screw OKC. 

And what's more shocking is that the San Antonio spurs have never trailed in a finals series. So yeah this doesn't sound good for lelbronbron. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Apex Predator said:


> And yet people compare him to the goat Jordan.


Jordan > Kobe > :lelbron


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> The Spurs are no joke. A lot of people focus on the big 3 but they have great role players who definitely held their own agains the Heat.





Tater said:


> How about this stat line...
> 
> LeBron, Wade and Bosh 18-45 40% 43 points
> 
> ...


Reposting this from earlier because it is such an awesome stat line. Forget Duncan, Parker and Ginobli for just a moment... Miami's Big 3 got schooled by Kawhi, Green and Neal. You just never see shit like that in a Finals where the best player in the league and his other two star running mates get outplayed by the other team's 4th and below best players.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tater said:


> Reposting this from earlier because it is such an awesome stat line. Forget Duncan, Parker and Ginobli for just a moment... Miami's Big 3 got schooled by Kawhi, Green and Neal. You just never see shit like that in a Finals where the best player in the league and his other two star running mates get outplayed by the other team's 4th and below best players.


I agree. But Wade has been looking like :holmes. He hardly even counts anymore.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Interesting topic on another forum I post on right now, so wanted to ask you guys. Is LeBron the Peyton Manning of the NBA?

Of course Peyton is older but when you think about it, their careers are very similar. Both were consensus #1 picks with plenty of hype heading into their rookie year. They are both two of the greatest regular season performers of all-time in their respective sports with both having four regular season MVP's. Both of their teams are typically among the top 5 teams in the league. But they both also have a reputation of underachieving in the playoffs which has hurt them the most when you rank them among the other legendary players of their respective sports.

It's a really good comparison tbh. I know a certain user won't agree with it because he loves Peyton and hates LeBron but they have some similarities as far as their careers go.

--------------------------------------------------

@Tater: Statistically this has been the worst playoff series of LeBron's career.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Magic said:


> Lebron has averaged 21.4 points per game for his finals career. :ti


Just 16.7 this Finals. :lmao

19.7 PPG against Spurs in the Finals total (2007 and 2013).




Tater said:


> Reposting this from earlier because it is such an awesome stat line. Forget Duncan, Parker and Ginobli for just a moment... Miami's Big 3 got schooled by Kawhi, Green and Neal. You just never see shit like that in a Finals where the best player in the league and his other two star running mates get outplayed by the other team's 4th and below best players.


That's the thing the national media never acknowledges. There's always a big deal about how LeBron's the best player in the series (which is true), but they don't tell you that Duncan and Parker are both better than Bosh and arguably better than Wade too at this stage of his career.

Then after that, the Heat have no players who are as good as Leonard, Green, or Ginobili. Then there's Splitter and Neal, who do the Heat have that are better than them again? Chalmers at best is maybe about as good as Neal but worse than Splitter.

So if you power ranked the players, sure the Heat have the best guy, and three of the best five. But the Spurs have 7 of the best 10. It's the unpopular way to make a winning team, but it works.




Notorious said:


> Interesting topic on another forum I post on right now, so wanted to ask you guys. Is LeBron the Peyton Manning of the NBA?
> 
> Of course Peyton is older but when you think about it, their careers are very similar. Both were consensus #1 picks with plenty of hype heading into their rookie year. They are both two of the greatest regular season performers of all-time in their respective sports with both having four regular season MVP's. Both of their teams are typically among the top 5 teams in the league. But they both also have a reputation of underachieving in the playoffs which has hurt them the most when you rank them among the other legendary players of their respective sports.
> 
> ...


I want to reply to this too since it's an interesting point. Gonna focus most of my post time today on this question.


Peyton Manning is a recent athlete to compare him to, but that's another sport and hard to really compare. I mean it's loosely similar and I get the point, but with single game eliminations it's easier to give him a bit of a pass sometimes. I'll take this a step further though and will compare him to former NBA players.

Let's think about how good LeBron is as a talent. Nobody can deny he's an amazing player and probably the best in the world at this point (actual best in the world too, not just a catch phrase which is a bald-faced lie like when CM Punk and his fans call _him_ that). But here's the thing, people forget that there have been dominant guys throughout NBA history who struggled to win titles.

Let's look at LeBron's impressive stats.

27.6 PPG
7.3 RPG
6.9 APG
1.7 APG
0.9 BPG
49% FG%
33.7% 3pt%
74.7 FT%

Impressive statline for LeBron career-wise. Now, this includes NO aging decline years like these other guys I'm about to mention, so they're actually skewed upward somewhat. They will drop before his career's done.

Let's look at some other impressive, dominant greats:

Karl Malone:

25.0 PPG
10.1 RPG
3.6 APG
1.6 APG
0.8 BPG
51.6 FG%
27.4 3pt% (didn't really shoot threes, PF)
74.2 FT%


David Robinson (pre-injury, rounded stats):

26 PPG
12 RPG
3.5 APG
2 SPG
3.5 BPG
53.5% FG%
3pt% (25%, was a center)
75% FT%


Hakeem Olajuwon, very similar stats to DRob's, only over a longer period of time due to no injury.


Other than Hakeem, those two guys do not get much props on all time lists because they never led teams to titles (DRob won two, but both were with Duncan).

There are other greats who put up huge stats and dominated but never won. . .and nobody talks about them very often. Remember Patrick Ewing? Allen Iverson? If not for him being on TNT so much, Charles Barkley goes on this list too.

Nobody remembers those guys despite them being amazing. Carmello Anthony will go on that list. Kevin Durant may end up on that list.

We always have dominant guys. LeBron is great, but he isn't special. He's not once in a lifetime. He's a great talent, but he's a 2-3 every 10 years talent. Obviously that is special, but it's bullshit to cement him as an all time great when he pretty much hasn't done shit but dominate what's been a very weak eastern conference for a whole decade yet only win a single title. . .and only after fleeing to Miami to join two other all stars including a guy who's already won a ring.

I like LeBron, but if the Heat lose this series, I think it's time to take a step back and stop pretending like LeBron's a top 10 all timer when there are guys like Karl Malone, Kevin Garnett, Charles Barkley, David Robinson, etc, who were just as dominant as LBJ is now and are floating in the 20-30 area on the lists of people who know basketball history beyond the past 10-15 years, not the top 10.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree 100%. If LeBron loses again, he's in the same tier as the likes of Karl Malone, David Robinson, Barkley, KG, etc. I think it's complete bullshit that mainstream media tries to hype him up like he's on the same tier as the likes of Jordan/Russell/Magic/Wilt, etc. LeBron hasn't done enough, he hasn't dominated like they have and I'm willing to say he isn't as talented as those guys either.

Is it fair to say that LeBron has still never really reached his potential? Of course he still has time but he's not getting any younger, he'll be turning 30 next year and for a guy that depends on athleticism, I would expect his decline would start unless he changes his style of play. But I just feel like LeBron could've been so much better than he he has ended up being.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

kobra860 said:


> I agree. But Wade has been looking like :holmes. He hardly even counts anymore.


Wrong Larry 


Peyton-LeBron? Nah...Maybe if Peyton had more SB appearances, but the knock against Peyton was he'd always fall short of making it there


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Based on what's being reported, seems like Doc Rivers doesn't want to come back to coach the Celtics next season.

I hope we get Shaw as his replacement. He is a former Celtic after all.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

A bit of an overreaction, don't you think? Lebron's had his worst game of his entire career and now everyone's discussing how his career has been a failure? I mean saying he could have been better really doesn't make much sense to me. He's the best player we've seen since Jordan, and if we're judging on individual talent alone, is top five all time at the very least.

One thing I think everyone will regret in 15 plus years (regardless of Lebron's finals record) is how terribly under-appreciated Lebron has been throughout his career. I understand the criticism, especially after last night, I mean he deserves to be teared a new one.. But immediately after the game everyone's quick to talk about how he'll never be Jordan or Magic, how his legacy will be perceived, etc, etc. It's just very odd to me because as bad as Kobe had it (who I also believe was criminally under-appreciated too) he never received this kind of treatment. 

People/Media are just way too fascinated with legacy and the way athletes are perceived.. I think we should focus more on the present day and how bad Lebron played, rather than "he's not Jordan", "he'll never be top ten all time", "he'll never live up to the hype".


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> Is it fair to say that LeBron has still never really reached his potential? Of course he still has time but he's not getting any younger, he'll be turning 30 next year and for a guy that depends on athleticism, I would expect his decline would start unless he changes his style of play. But I just feel like LeBron could've been so much better than he he has ended up being.


If he went to college, I think the LeBron we see today would've been the LeBron 3rd-4th yr in the league...Could've developed jumpshot and post game in college. That is if he went to right school/coaches ((N) OSU) and stayed 2-3 yrs imo...



#Mark said:


> A bit of an overreaction, don't you think? Lebron's had his worst game of his entire career and now everyone's discussing how his career has been a failure? I mean saying he could have been better really doesn't make much sense to me. He's the best player we've seen since Jordan, and if we're judging on individual talent alone, is top five all time at the very least.
> 
> One thing I think everyone will regret in 15 plus years (regardless of Lebron's finals record) is how terribly under-appreciated Lebron has been throughout his career. I understand the criticism, especially after last night, I mean he deserves to be teared a new one.. But immediately after the game everyone's quick to talk about how he'll never be Jordan or Magic, how his legacy will be perceived, etc, etc. It's just very odd to me because as bad as Kobe had it (who I also believe was criminally under-appreciated too) he never received this kind of treatment.
> 
> People/Media are just way too fascinated with legacy and the way athletes are perceived.. I think we should focus more on the present day and how bad Lebron played, rather than "he's not Jordan", "he'll never be top ten all time", "he'll never live up to the hype".


Worst part all this "legacy" stuff is he's only 28..We dont know it'll end..We can easily under rate him and he'll win 6 more rings, but he can also over rate him and it's possible he could never make it out of the first rd again..Better to just wait with legacy stuff until he's closer to the end imo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LeBron's career hasn't been a failure but no I don't think he ever reached his full potential. Whether he's as good as Jordan has nothing to do with that.

As for best player since Jordan, that's arguable. Tim Duncan, Kobe and Shaq (If he would count) all have arguments over LeBron.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Interesting topic on another forum I post on right now, so wanted to ask you guys. Is LeBron the Peyton Manning of the NBA?
> 
> Of course Peyton is older but when you think about it, their careers are very similar. Both were consensus #1 picks with plenty of hype heading into their rookie year. They are both two of the greatest regular season performers of all-time in their respective sports with both having four regular season MVP's. Both of their teams are typically among the top 5 teams in the league. But they both also have a reputation of underachieving in the playoffs which has hurt them the most when you rank them among the other legendary players of their respective sports.
> 
> It's a really good comparison tbh. I know a certain user won't agree with it because he loves Peyton and hates LeBron but they have some similarities as far as their careers go.


That's actually a pretty good comparison.



Notorious said:


> @Tater: Statistically this has been the worst playoff series of LeBron's career.


Is it? I'll take your word for it cause I don't feel like checking.

My point was that he has had bigger choke jobs. Stats do not always show how big a choke happened. 



SinJackal said:


> That's the thing the national media never acknowledges. There's always a big deal about how LeBron's the best player in the series (which is true), but they don't tell you that Duncan and Parker are both better than Bosh and arguably better than Wade too at this stage of his career.
> 
> Then after that, the Heat have no players who are as good as Leonard, Green, or Ginobili. Then there's Splitter and Neal, who do the Heat have that are better than them again? Chalmers at best is maybe about as good as Neal but worse than Splitter.
> 
> So if you power ranked the players, sure the Heat have the best guy, and three of the best five. But the Spurs have 7 of the best 10. It's the unpopular way to make a winning team, but it works.


(Y) for this post.



Notorious said:


> ...he's not getting any younger, he'll be turning 30 next year and for a guy that depends on athleticism, I would expect his decline would start unless he changes his style of play. But I just feel like LeBron could've been so much better than he he has ended up being.


I'm glad you brought this up and it's one of the reasons I have always hated LeBron. Had he actually developed the skill to go along with his athleticism, he would be unstoppable. Now that he is starting to get older, he is going to have to finally develop that skill because his athleticism is going to eventually start failing him.

Some people will probably rip me for saying LeBron lacks in skill. Sure, he has a lot of skill to go with his physical abilities. But if a guy like LeBron had the skills like a Jordan had... we'd be talking about 5-6 time champ by now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Game 3 of Spurs-Heat had the lowest rating for a Finals game 3 since the Spurs-Cavs 2007 series.

It's a shame really. The Spurs have a reputation as a boring team when they're far from it, I mean I'll be honest I did find them boring years ago in like the mid 2000's but nowadays it just isn't the case. And you can't say it's because of the Spurs market because the Heat-Pacers series got great ratings, just casual fans don't like/care to watch the Spurs and it's a shame but whatever. The Spurs couldn't care less.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

lol @ all this talk. lebron could end up with 30/10/10 in every remaining game of this series and become a two time champion by next week. relax.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Tater said:


> That's actually a pretty good comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You hate Lebron for that? (first of all.. you *hate * him?) Lebron is one of the few really athletic stars of this past decade who has actually developed a game of skill (Kobe being the only other one I can think of). You will never see Lebron end up with the same fate as AI, T-mac, and VC.. (you can most likely add Wade and maybe even Rose to that list).

If you were basing your criticisms on 2004 Lebron than you would certainly have a point but really, current day Lebron hasn't developed a game of skill? You do realize he has one of the highest efficiency ratings for a single season of all time.. Lebron shot over fifty percent this season and over 40% from three. You're telling me he doesn't have skill? He's one of the best passers in the league, can rebound the ball, post up, shoot from anywhere on the court, and drive down the lane with ease.. Obviously a lot of that has to do with his athleticism and the fact that he's a physical specimen, but it also has to do with the amount of skill he has.

Saying he depends solely on his athleticism is pretty insulting. The guy worked his ass of during the offseason to develop a reliable jumper, he isn't like Wade (for example) who has damn near refused to develop a jump shot.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

#Mark said:


> You hate Lebron for that? (first of all.. you *hate * him?) Lebron is one of the few really athletic stars of this past decade who has actually developed a game of skill (Kobe being the only other one I can think of). You will never see Lebron end up with the same fate as AI, T-mac, and VC.. (you can most likely add Wade and maybe even Rose to that list).
> 
> If you were basing your criticisms on 2004 Lebron than you would certainly have a point but really, current day Lebron hasn't developed a game of skill? You do realize he has one of the highest efficiency ratings for a single season of all time.. Lebron shot over fifty percent this season and over 40% from three. You're telling me he doesn't have skill? He's one of the best passers in the league, can rebound the ball, post up, shoot from anywhere on the court, and drive down the lane with ease.. Obviously a lot of that has to do with his athleticism and the fact that he's a physical specimen, but it also has to do with the amount of skill he has.
> 
> Saying he depends solely on his athleticism is pretty insulting. The guy worked his ass of during the offseason to develop a reliable jumper, he isn't like Wade (for example) who has damn near refused to develop a jump shot.


Let me clear up a few points for you...

For starters, I said it was "one" of the reasons I hate LeBron. His lack of development is low on the totem pole of my reasons to hate him.

Try to comprehend this... LeBron _has _skill, there is no denying that... I am not saying he does not have skill... what I am saying is that a guy with that kind of tremendous athleticism has very little skill in comparison to what he could have.

In all honesty, yeah he does rely too much on being able to out athletic the competition. If he ever 1) got that supreme basketball intelligence and 2) learned how to not be a chickenshit coward who relies so heavily on other for his success, he would be an unstoppable monster.

The one time I have watched LeBron and was scared shitless of what he can be, it was Game 6 ECF last year. If that LeBron showed up a little more often, we would not be having this conversation.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If parker doesn't play game 4. That's no worry. They managed to beat OKC without parker, and with Cory Joseph. I'm sure they wouldn't panic at all

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Losing Tony Parker is quite a big deal?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Interesting topic on another forum I post on right now, so wanted to ask you guys. Is LeBron the Peyton Manning of the NBA?
> 
> Of course Peyton is older but when you think about it, their careers are very similar. Both were consensus #1 picks with plenty of hype heading into their rookie year. They are both two of the greatest regular season performers of all-time in their respective sports with both having four regular season MVP's. Both of their teams are typically among the top 5 teams in the league. But they both also have a reputation of underachieving in the playoffs which has hurt them the most when you rank them among the other legendary players of their respective sports.
> 
> ...


I agree that their careers have gone down a similar path and that the comparison fits, but at the same it doesn't at all since the two sports aren't comparable whatsoever. You can't compare the impact one of football player, that is 1 out of 22 starters, and a basketball player's impact when he is one of five starters on the court. 

Not to mention Peyton never really had AMAZING teams like Lebron has now, the Broncos are close I guess but they're still relatively young and still getting better and not at their peak. Peyton played with a supporting cast similar to Lebron's in Cleveland for the most of his career. They weren't amazing, but they were there as they fit well in the system they made for Manning and went well with him, but they weren't mega stars at the same level as he was at any point during his career(Marvin is the closest I'd say).


inb4 OMG BIASED RESPONSE. :kobe8


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JIM needs to admit he's a fucking retard too. Still one of the most laughable things I've seen in this sports section when he said the Heat will win this year because they have to and have no other choice. That is worse than tjchurch levels. SRS.



Notorious said:


> I have no shame in saying when I'm wrong. So I have no problem admitting that I made the fatal mistake of underestimating the Spurs. I dont hate the Spurs, I love watching the Spurs play and theres not a single player on their team I can say that I don't like. Don't let my chatbox posts fool you, I'm joking/trolling on the majority of those. I don't mind either team winning. But I still stick with this series ending in 6 or 7. As for what team wins, I really don't know at this point. I've never seen LeBron play this bad in a playoff series before. You can argue he was worse in 2011 and that's fine but difference in 2011 and now...Wade and Bosh, especially Wade, were much more reliable. And Danny Green might be right when he said that LeBron was stopping himself.
> 
> LeBron-Jordan comparisons were/are ridiculous and anyone with any ounce of credibility knows that Jordan was the vastly superior player. And if the Heat lose this series and LeBron continues playing this way, he falls out of my top 10 all time. No excuse.
> 
> Furthermore, if the Heat lose this series they need to break up the Big 3. Wade is on his farewell tour and Bosh has become too soft. The Big 3 Heat will go down as one of the biggest disappointments in NBA history if they only win one title.


Will you finally admit that the Spurs DEFENSE has actually made a huge difference in stopping him? I know it isn't all them as he doesn't like going to post for whatever dumb reason, but they've done an amazing job at stopping him.


And if Lebron loses this finals the Jordan/Lebron comparisons need stop forever unless Lebron wins like 5 in row. Now the Heat aren't even close to losing this series, but say they do that would be Lebron's THIRD final loss and if he continues playing like this then his stats will also be beyond awful for the finals too. Now knock Kobe all you like, but that can went ALL out in the finals regardless of the year. He might never have put up the best stats, but he would always do whatever possible to win and I'm just not seeing that at all with Lebron. He seems passive and scared to take jumpers.

I agree about the Big three needing to break up but I think they should break up regardless of whether or not they win this series. Don't pull a Celtics, this era is over and won't last another season.







Notorious said:


> I agree 100%. If LeBron loses again, he's in the same tier as the likes of Karl Malone, David Robinson, Barkley, KG, etc. I think it's complete bullshit that mainstream media tries to hype him up like he's on the same tier as the likes of Jordan/Russell/Magic/Wilt, etc. LeBron hasn't done enough, he hasn't dominated like they have and I'm willing to say he isn't as talented as those guys either.
> 
> Is it fair to say that LeBron has still never really reached his potential? Of course he still has time but he's not getting any younger, he'll be turning 30 next year and for a guy that depends on athleticism, I would expect his decline would start unless he changes his style of play. But I just feel like LeBron could've been so much better than he he has ended up being.


Lebron's potential was to win multiple championships. The stats are irrelevant, if he still manages to win 3 or 4 then his career was successful, but not to the degree that was expected as with three final loses he would never go down as one of the greatest.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

#Mark said:


> A bit of an overreaction, don't you think? Lebron's had his worst game of his entire career and now everyone's discussing how his career has been a failure? I mean saying he could have been better really doesn't make much sense to me. *He's the best player we've seen since Jordan, and if we're judging on individual talent alone, is top five all time at the very least.*
> 
> One thing I think everyone will regret in 15 plus years (regardless of Lebron's finals record) is how terribly under-appreciated Lebron has been throughout his career. I understand the criticism, especially after last night, I mean he deserves to be teared a new one.. But immediately after the game everyone's quick to talk about how he'll never be Jordan or Magic, how his legacy will be perceived, etc, etc. It's just very odd to me because as bad as Kobe had it (who I also believe was criminally under-appreciated too) he never received this kind of treatment.
> 
> People/Media are just way too fascinated with legacy and the way athletes are perceived.. I think we should focus more on the present day and how bad Lebron played, rather than "he's not Jordan", "he'll never be top ten all time", "he'll never live up to the hype".


and here's why I hate Lebron. THE FUCKING HYPE. No he isn't. Kobe, Duncan, Shaq>Lebron. All of those guys are top 10 or at least top 12 at minimum and Lebron isn't there yet so to say he's better than all three of them when he's nowhere near as accomplished as them is ridiculous.




and yes, JIM, Joel, mrmr, I should learn how to edit/multi quote. leave me alone. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Magic said:


> I agree that their careers have gone down a similar path and that the comparison fits, but at the same it doesn't at all since the two sports aren't comparable whatsoever. You can't compare the impact one of football player, that is 1 out of 22 starters, and a basketball player's impact when he is one of five starters on the court.
> 
> Not to mention Peyton never really had AMAZING teams like Lebron has now, the Broncos are close I guess but they're still relatively young and still getting better and not at their peak. Peyton played with a supporting cast similar to Lebron's in Cleveland for the most of his career. They weren't amazing, but they were there as they fit well in the system they made for Manning and went well with him, but they weren't mega stars at the same level as he was at any point during his career(Marvin is the closest I'd say).
> 
> ...


No, not biased.

I agree to an extent that an NBA player has more of an impact than NFL player since there's more starters in the NFL but I'd argue that the truly elite players in the NFL have a significant impact on the team just like NBA players, but that's an argument for another day.

I wouldn't say Peyton's teams were like LeBron's team in Cleveland. LeBron played with a bunch of role players and washed up All-Stars for the most part. While Peyton didn't have a truly star-studded supporting cast, there were some other stars on those Colts teams. Marvin Harrison is a HOF receiver. Reggie Wayne is one of the best receivers of his generation. Jeff Saturday is one of the best O-Lineman of his generation. Dwight Freeney in his prime was one of the top D-Linemen in the league. Robert Mathis was a great player, Antoine Bethea was a great player. Edgerrin James was a Pro Bowl running back. Sure he didn't have any mega stars of his caliber on the Colts but there were some talented players around.

But then again in the NFL there are more stars than there are in the NBA so I guess you could be right.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy overreaction batman. Can we at least wait for the series to end before we start ripping on Lebron? I know that's the fun thing to do, but these guys make adjustments and if they get one of the next two they'll have regained HCA. 

Take a breather people. Pretty much everything went right for the Spurs last game after about the last minute of the 2nd. I still don't think we know much of anything in this series. There's been two blowouts and Game 1 was a feel out game that could've went either way.

EDIT: I meant rip on Lebron in terms of his legacy. Rip on him for G3 all you want. He played pretty shitty for the most part.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So who's Finals MVP so far? Danny Green? Kawhi Leonard?

lel. I'd imagine they'd just give it to Duncan if the Spurs win regardless.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

For three straight games he's not managed to score 20 points and he's averaging just under 17 points per games. THIS IS THE FINALS. THIS IS WHERE LEGACIES ARE MADE. And three games in he's already proven that he will never, ever, ever, EVER be on Jordan's level. This wouldn't happen to Jordan. Sure he's had his bad games in the playoffs, but a stretch like this never happened to Jordan and never would because he was on a whole different level. 

And this really shouldn't have had to be said, but considering all I've seen is nonstop Lebron/Jordan comparisons for over a year now it has to be said as many times as possible; Lebron will never be as great as Jordan was regardless of how his career goes from this point on. You can attempt to say "what happens if he wins 6 more rings" yeah well what happens if he Kobe does the same, that's just unrealistic at this point and fair statement to make about Lebron.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> So who's Finals MVP so far? Danny Green? Kawhi Leonard?
> 
> lel. I'd imagine they'd just give it to Duncan if the Spurs win regardless.


Too early to tell, but Green has been their leading scorer for two of the three games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Aid180 said:


> Too early to tell, but Green has been their leading scorer for two of the three games.


Yeah I know it's too early to tell, but was moreso me alluding to how great the Spurs role players have been.

Green & Leonard have been the two best players in this series so far IMO.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Leonard deserves it over imo, mostly for his all around game thus far in guarding Lebron, the impressive offensive boarding, and being helpful on the offensive end. Green has also guarded Lebron though and shot lights out. Oh my, what a debate we have going...GREEN OR LEONARD, WHO IS THE FINALS MVP? :lmao


Also if one of them do win it, I'm going to love seeing how 2k ends up rating them in their next game.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tony parkers injury is a grade 1 strained? Hamstring. Listed as day to day 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Lebron's plus/minus ratio of -32 was the worst of any game in his 899 game NBA career, coincidence it happened in the Finals right? Well in 18 career Finals games, LeBron has shot 39-for-164 (24 percent) from outside the paint.. absolutely disgraceful for a player of his caliber in the Finals. To top that off he's been outscored 50-56 by his former Cavaliers teammate Danny Green through 3 games. Lebron being compared to MJ is a great marketing gimmick for the NBA, too bad he can't carry Jordan's jock strap. From choosing #23 in Cleveland, to getting the "Chosen One" tattoo on his back, to stealing the powder throw routine, Lebron has always tried to be the next Jordan. At this rate I would appreciate it if no one even mentioned Lebron's name in the same sentence as 6/6 Finals MVP Michael Jordan. They're different animals, one thrived on adversity and playing with heart and passion on the game's biggest stage.. the other is a regular season dynamo who relies on his freakish talent and not his heart, he folds and goes home when all the chips are down and his all-star team can't pick up the slack for him.

Lebron's lack of aggression, lack of urgency, lack of desire to take over games has been very apparent during these finals. Lebron is easily the most athletically and physically gifted player to ever touch a basketball. If he just put his shoulder down and drove to the basket on most posessions he would score or draw a foul nearly every single time because of his frame and strength. It's really hard to watch a guy who's basically a proto-type for the perfect basketball player brick jump shot after jump shot and pass the ball to a fault. Your supposed to be the league MVP, play like it. Couldn't even imagine Jordan or even Kobe turning in these lackluster Finals performances like Lebron has so often in his career.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

#Mark said:


> One thing I think everyone will regret in 15 plus years (regardless of Lebron's finals record) is how terribly under-appreciated Lebron has been throughout his career. I understand the criticism, especially after last night, I mean he deserves to be teared a new one.. But immediately after the game everyone's quick to talk about how he'll never be Jordan or Magic, how his legacy will be perceived, etc, etc. It's just very odd to me because as bad as Kobe had it (who I also believe was criminally under-appreciated too) he never received this kind of treatment.
> 
> People/Media are just way too fascinated with legacy and the way athletes are perceived.. I think we should focus more on the present day and how bad Lebron played, rather than "he's not Jordan", "he'll never be top ten all time", "he'll never live up to the hype".


I just wish that people would stop comparing everyone to Jordan. Jordan was a once in a lifetime player. The closest thing to Jordan is Kobe and even Kobe is nowhere close to his level.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao I swear sometimes I love coming into this thread just to watch everyone jump on the bandwagon and overreact to every move Lebron makes. The way you guys make it sound like Jordan (and even Kobe to some extent) have never struggled before. The hero worship of Jordan and co. just to bring down Lebron is really LOLworthy.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> Holy overreaction batman. Can we at least wait for the series to end before we start ripping on Lebron?


Well considering that everyone has put his legacy on the line more times than a WWE title, I'd say you're too late for asking for waiting...I mean, his legacy was just on the line in Game 2, and it's back on the line in Game 4. Didnt TNA once have a legacy belt or something? LeBron should wear one pregame


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

you guys demand perfection out of lbj every game. iirc, kobe went 6/24 in that close out game against the celts three years ago. those weren't kobe numbers, but shit happens.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

No one's asking for perfection from LeBron.

I don't think LeBron needs to average 40 PPG or even 30 during this series. I just want to see LeBron play aggressive and not like a soft bitch. He's the best player on the planet but he's not playing like it.

He's averaging 16.7 PPG on 39% shooting in this series. No one's asking for LeBron to play perfect, at least I'm not. I just want him to not play like shit.

Kobe didn't get praised for that 6/24 game either so I don't see why you're bringing that up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Well considering that everyone has put his legacy on the line more times than a WWE title, I'd say you're too late for asking for waiting...I mean, his legacy was just on the line in Game 2, and it's back on the line in Game 4. Didnt TNA once have a legacy belt or something? LeBron should wear one pregame


Don't forget Game 7 against Indiana, Games 6-7 against Boston last year, etc. etc. Pretty much any time after a loss, his legacy is on the line. A ridiculous standard to hold the guy to, but that's what we've come to in this internet/information era.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

****** please, he's going for the greatest player of all time so of course when he's absolutely shitting the bed in the finals then people will make noise about it. And it isn't ONE GAME, not scoring 20 points in the first three games is beyond sad for the best player in the game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I didn't question LeBron against Indiana or before the first 3 games against San Antonio. Really the only times I've ever questioned LeBron was the 2011 Finals and before game 6 against Boston last year.

But he deserves to be questioned for the way he's played thus far in this series. I understand you guys like LeBron and defend him, I do the same in this thread but that doesn't mean you have to be blind and not acknowledge the fact that he isn't playing to his ability. 16.7 points on 39% shooting? From the supposed MVP, best player of this generation? That is unacceptable.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Magic said:


> ****** please, he's going for the greatest player of all time so of course when he's absolutely shitting the bed in the finals then people will make noise about it. And it isn't ONE GAME, not scoring 20 points in the first three games is beyond sad for the best player in the game.


To play devil's advocate, couldn't people say that the Spurs are a great defensive team with a great Hall of Fame coach which is why he's not dominating games anymore? Especially since we all know that Wade and Bosh aren't playing their best.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> :lmao I swear sometimes I love coming into this thread just to watch everyone jump on the bandwagon and overreact to every move Lebron makes. The way you guys make it sound like Jordan (and even Kobe to some extent) have never struggled before. The hero worship of Jordan and co. just to bring down Lebron is really LOLworthy.


Show me any stretch in any 6 final runs from Jordan where he shot this badly and played this badly. Please. Also if you will, show me any game in the finals(hell the playoffs even) in which Jordan ever only scored 8 points. These things matter when it comes to comparing GOATs, it won't change the fact that Lebron is the best in the world today but it does impact his standings in all time lists when he performs horribly in the finals. And don't act like this is a one time thing either, this is the third finals run in which he's played horribly, although the first one can be excused I suppose.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> To play devil's advocate, couldn't people say that the Spurs are a great defensive team with a great Hall of Fame coach which is why he's not dominating games anymore? Especially since we all know that Wade and Bosh aren't playing their best.


Pacers and Chicago were BETTER defense teams so you can't just simply sum it up as that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

How are people overreacting about LeBron's performance?

I know at times people do overreact but this isn't one of those times. LeBron deserves the heat that he's getting for his Finals performance thus far. Putting up less than 17 points on 39% shooting? And you guys are saying he shouldn't be bashed for that? Come on. Don't be blind.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> How are people overreacting about LeBron's performance?
> 
> I know at times people do overreact but this isn't one of those times. LeBron deserves the heat that he's getting for his Finals performance thus far. Putting up less than 17 points on 39% shooting? And you guys are saying he shouldn't be bashed for that? Come on. Don't be blind.


That stat line is really pathetic for a four time MVP who is in the prime of his career. It doesn't matter if it's LeBron or not. The 2013 MVP is shooting less than 39% in the Finals. The guy that won the best player award is far from the best player in the finals right now. Any MVP deserves this heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Basically, Aid.

This has little to do with LeBron. Any star performing this way would be scrutinized. Whether it's LeBron, Kobe, CP3, Durant, Westbrook, Melo, Dwight, etc.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I never said he doesn't deserve to be shitted on for how he played in game 3, but you are all jumping on this legacy talk saying it will be ruined but if he ends with 3-4 titles he'll still be recognized as one of the greatest ever. He's still only 28 and I would be shocked if he doesn't get it going this series. He's a smart player. He knows he has to attack more and force the issue more. Let's settle down a bit on jumping to these "conclusion" narratives until he winds down in age, plz.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

No one's saying he shouldn't get criticism, it's the type of criticism he's getting. No offence to Tater or Magic (both great posters) but seeing them react to Lebron's misfortunes with joy is just odd. You don't see this with any other athlete, people are just hoping/waiting to see Lebron fail so they can write the narrative of his career. I absolutely understand the criticism but why act as if he's the only player that warrants criticism.. Both Duncan and Parker (I know they're not near the level Lebron's at now) had awful game twos but no one was discussing that. 

Every star struggles, unfortunately for Lebron he's struggling in the grandest stage. He deserves all the criticism he gets but you guys are acting as if the Heat just got swept.. The series is only 2-1. there's plenty of more basketball to be played.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> I never said he doesn't deserve to be shitted on for how he played in game 3, but you are all jumping on this legacy talk saying it will be ruined but if he ends with 3-4 titles he'll still be recognized as one of the greatest ever. He's still only 28 and I would be shocked if he doesn't get it going this series. He's a smart player. He knows he has to attack more and force the issue more. Let's settle down a bit on jumping to these "conclusion" narratives until he winds down in age, plz.


I don't think LeBron needs to end up with 3-4 titles to be an all-time great. I do think his legacy will be ruined if he continues playing at the level he's played at so far in the Finals. But that would go for any star, not just LeBron. LeBron will recognized as one of the greatest ever regardless of the outcome of this series. As far as what I said about him reaching his potential, that's my personal opinion of LeBron. I think he's a great player but he could've been even better, but there's still time for him to reach that potential.

I know the series isn't over but knowing LeBron's history, I just can't be so sure that he'll turn his series around. I hope he does, I really do but I'm hesitant to assume he'll turn it around and deservedly so based on his history of Finals performances.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He never deserved to be put on the same level as the GOATs anyway. He doesn't have the same winning mentality as them. His fan can cry all day long about it, but it's true.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The Spurs have had a good gameplan of having Lebron not have lanes to drive and to take the deep shots. I gotta think Spo/LeBron will realize they should get him in the post and have him work through there by scoring and passing to the 3 point shooters. Leonard/Green have played good D on him but he should just make his camp there and stay there, since he's about the only player on the team willing to work in the post now (lolBosh why do you keep shooting those ineffective midrange 2s?)

EDIT: Lmao Joel's post sums it up for me. People just find ways to hate on Lebron that aren't even there, to try to justify themselves someway or another. All these amateur psychologists saying he "doesn't have the toughness to win" give me a chuckle.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If he made the jumpers that he usually does, then the Spurs couldn't give him those open shots, which means more space in the lane. Question is; why is he missing those wide open jumpers?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree, LeBron needs to go to the post more. I posted about that last night, that the Heat offense was playing well when he went to the post. There was like 6-7 straight possessions where LeBron went to the post, then he went to the bench and came back and didn't go to the post again.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Another thing the Heat should do is a little less of Wade/Lebron. Get shooters out there for Lebron to kick it out to. Obviously you can't keep them off the court altogether but Wade has been nonexistent in the 2nd half and is hurt as it is. Plus his D has been quite shitty sagging of the 3 point shooters.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> EDIT: Lmao Joel's post sums it up for me. People just find ways to hate on Lebron that aren't even there, to try to justify themselves someway or another. All these amateur psychologists saying he "doesn't have the toughness to win" give me a chuckle.


Well people do try to laugh things off when they don't want to believe...

You don't have to be a psychologist to read the stats, 'Perfect' Poster.

And no, it has nothing to do with hating LeBron for me. Just the other day when someone in here said if Heat lose the series LeBron would be the one to be abused the most, I said he should be fine, as Wade and Bosh were playing a lot worse. Well now he is playing as bad as them and his numbers are an absolute joke for the MVP. But oh no, anything criticising KING JAMES *fapfapfapfapfap* must be unprovoked hate.

There's still time for him to swing it around. But until then, as they say; you're only as your last performance. And he was fucking rank.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Saying Lebron doesn't have a "winning mentality" is the lamest excuse people pull in sports. They don't have evidence to back it up, but since it can't be proven he doesn't have this perceived mentality, Lebron doesn't belong in this conversation among GOATs. 

It's like, what? Just because he's not out there gritting his teeth like Kobe and Jordan he doesn't want to win as badly? Really? I guess we can just throw out last postseason as if nothing happened then, no? C'mon now. That argument is something pulled out of the Skip Bayless playbook.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

INDY has better defense than SA in terms of DRtg but I think SA's game plan has been superior. 

INDY never played off of Bron in that series or dared him to shoot. They didn't double him a whole lot either and relied on bigs shading his drives and rotating to help over. SA has done a better job packing the paint (Splitter/Duncan have been great), forcing him to shoot more jumpshots which he has been reluctant in doing so and they've also limited his transition game because they aren't turning it over as much as INDY. 

I think its fair to say its a combination of the defense, Bron's mentality and bad coaching that have effected Bron's numbers. I say coaching too because Spo needs to run more plays for him on the block because he's usually either scored or drawn the defense and created for his teammates.

I agree tho, people should wait until the series is over to really criticize him. There's still a lot of ball to be played.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Notorious said:


> LeBron's career hasn't been a failure but no I don't think he ever reached his full potential. Whether he's as good as Jordan has nothing to do with that.
> 
> As for best player since Jordan, that's arguable. Tim Duncan, Kobe and Shaq (If he would count) all have arguments over LeBron.


Honestly, I rank LBJ at 3rd or 4th for best. Duncan has been the best player since Jordan (inarguable imo if Duncan wins his 5th this year), followed by Kobe, then you can get into the argument of Shaq vs LeBron.

Shaq was better when he was still in his prime, but his career started to taper off rapidly after 2003 and 2004, and really dropped down the hole after 2006. So LeBron could win on the longgevity argument, but when Shaq was still in his prime he was even more impressive than LeBron is now.



#Mark said:


> A bit of an overreaction, don't you think? Lebron's had his worst game of his entire career and now everyone's discussing how his career has been a failure?


That's what comes with hype man. You get hyped as the next Jordan, you will get flayed if you don't live up to it. If he loses this year, that's 1/4 in the Finals. Yeah he got there 4 times, but there's something to be said for only closing the show 25% of the time. Jordan was 6/6. Duncan will be 5/5 if he wins this year. Shaq: 4/6. Kobe: 5/7. LeBron: 1/4. See how bad that looks?

It isn't really an overreaction imo. Wade's not getting any younger and it seems like teams are catching up. Pacers minus Granger nearly beat them. The Bulls are a big threat. The Thunder. . .well they threw away their chances when they traded Harden. Spurs will still be a threat for another year or two.

By then Wade's gonna be severely declined and LeBron will be in his 12th season.




Notorious said:


> Game 3 of Spurs-Heat had the lowest rating for a Finals game 3 since the Spurs-Cavs 2007 series.


Is that because people tuned out after the blowout started? It'd be odd if people just didn't watch a 1-1 game 3.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's a new topic guys,

Jason Kidd is the new head coach of the Nets.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--j...-to-become-brooklyn-nets-coach-000855903.html

To early? Good/Bad fit?

It'll be interesting to see if he can handle the responsibility.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> I didn't question LeBron against Indiana or before the first 3 games against San Antonio. Really the only times I've ever questioned LeBron was the 2011 Finals and before game 6 against Boston last year.
> 
> But he deserves to be questioned for the way he's played thus far in this series. I understand you guys like LeBron and defend him, I do the same in this thread but that doesn't mean you have to be blind and not acknowledge the fact that he isn't playing to his ability. 16.7 points on 39% shooting? From the supposed MVP, best player of this generation? That is unacceptable.


Nobody is saying it is acceptable, but I wasnt gonna crown the guy GOAT if he was avg 30 pts on 55% shooting just like I'm not gonna set his legacy on fire now because he's building mansions with his bricks. It would be like providing a cutoff date for every superstar in the league to accomplish certain things or their legacy is forever dead. Every guy in or heading into their prime is still writing their story, so why are we in such a rush to close the book on one yanno? 

Kinda like how everyone is closing the book on Dwight after his season with LA, like why? Dude is 27 not 37...He can still win 5-6 rings and become most dominant big man ever


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> Is that because people tuned out after the blowout started? It'd be odd if people just didn't watch a 1-1 game 3.


The first two games didn't get high ratings either. Casual fans don't like/care about the Spurs, ratings are always low when they're in the Finals.



Aid180 said:


> Here's a new topic guys,
> 
> Jason Kidd is the new head coach of the Nets.
> 
> ...


I've said earlier in this thread how I feel about the signing but I don't like it for the Nets. They have enough issues as is, they don't need to hire a head coach with absolutely no experience whatsoever. It would be different if they were a rebuilding team but they're not. A very high risk hiring.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bosh sold his house in Miami...Guess Riley told him the jig is up


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Aid180 said:


> Here's a new topic guys,
> 
> Jason Kidd is the new head coach of the Nets.
> 
> ...


What da fuck???? They must be desperate to hire him especially since he has NO coaching experience... Oh great now that will be the big story next season :no:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

MWP:


> "Chalmers, he wants it," World Peace said. "He gets it. He's not as talented as LeBron, but he has more heart.


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...ngeles-lakers-says-miami-heat-want-given-them




HeatWave said:


> Nobody is saying it is acceptable, but I wasnt gonna crown the guy GOAT if he was avg 30 pts on 55% shooting just like I'm not gonna set his legacy on fire now because he's building mansions with his bricks. It would be like providing a cutoff date for every superstar in the league to accomplish certain things or their legacy is forever dead. Every guy in or heading into their prime is still writing their story, so why are we in such a rush to close the book on one yanno?
> 
> Kinda like how everyone is closing the book on Dwight after his season with LA, like why? Dude is 27 not 37...He can still win 5-6 rings and become most dominant big man ever


Dwight isn't doing that bro. We've probably seen the guy's ceiling a couple of years ago and its clearly not at the MDE level or even close to it. 

He could win championships for sure but given his mentality, how many years he's been in the league, how he says one thing than does the other better than most women out there, his lack of relatively good offensive skills etc etc, I don't think he's ever going to drastically change to the point where he's going to be talked about amongst the GOATs.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Has there ever been a faster turnaround from active player to head coach before?

Edit: Now that I think of it about it I believe Russell was a player coach back in the day.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Dwight isn't doing that bro. We've probably seen the guy's ceiling a couple of years ago and its clearly not at the MDE level or even close to it.
> 
> He could win championships for sure but given his mentality, how many years he's been in the league, how he says one thing than does the other better than most women out there, his lack of relatively good offensive skills etc etc, I don't think he's ever going to drastically change to the point where he's going to be talked about amongst the GOATs.


You just proved my point...You've already closed the door on the guy and he's only 27


and why does Brian Shaw keep failing? We always ear he's a star head coach in he making but he interviews everywhere and gets NOTHING


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> You just proved my point...You've already closed the door on the guy and he's only 27


Nah, I'm saying there's a certain level of potential you know each guy can achieve. 

Bron clearly has the GOAT type potential just based on his individual talent and he's unlike anything this league has ever seen. He already showed up some video game type shit back in 09 before he ever won a ring. 

Dwight does not, nothing in his career seems to give that type of indication. That's what I'm saying. A second year Shaq shits on Dwight for example. We already saw what Shaq was capable of that early in his career so back then, you could say Shaq has GOAT type potential.

I don't know how you can possibly say that for Dwight when he's been in the league for 9 years and hasn't shown us anything that warrants that type of praise. Players usually level off after this many years in the league and like I said, I don't think he really has a winning attitude, the drive and a whole lot of mental toughness.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Im really interested to see how he does. If any player can make a transition from player to coach it has to be Kidd, though it may be to soon. Apparently Lawrence Frank and Alvin Gentry might be the assistants which aren't bad. Kidd wants two assistants who have had head coaching experience.

Weird, how D-Will was playing against him the other day and all of a sudden hes your boss, I hope he gets these Nets Running.

If playing for Kidd is not enough motivation for D-Will than I don't know what is. Conference to be tomorrow, kind of excited tbh. 



> On arriving, Kidd did two things: he publicly said that that the team would win 42 games, up from 26 the year before. Privately, he told his teammates, “the losing ends now,” and promised success if they followed. In his first few practices, he asked each of his teammates where they wanted the ball … and he delivered it. Then, in one of the league’s most remarkable turnarounds, the Nets exceeded his predictions, winning 52 games and taking the team to the NBA Finals, first in 2002, again in 2003..


He brought a winning attitude here, and I believe in him to do it again


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

this was @ heatwave about DWIGHT btw,

Shaq was voted in as the top 50 best players of all time in his third or fourth year. Pretty sure it doesn't take a long ass time to find out who LEGENDARY an athlete is going to be. Each generation has amazing talents, CP3/Melo/Dwight/DWill/etc are all amazing talents, but they come every generation and always will. The ones like Duncan, Shaq, Kobe, Lebron are all rare breeds of mega star that reach GOAT discussion status and you can tell that by an early age.

So yeah, Dwight is going to magically become the best big man ever, we know what he's capable of for the most part, his potential isn't suddenly going to skyrocketed and it's ridiculous to even suggest so just because he's "only 27". These players have been in the league for quite a long time and we know what they got and they're not likely to get better by leaps and bounds.




Jason Kidd is going to fuck up early on, get fired, and the nets are going to have to find a new head coach. This partnership is DOOMED to fail. I really hope it doesn't as JKidd is awesome and I'm a fan of DWill, but this just isn't a good situation for either side.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

notorious, the point was nobody slammed kobe after that performance, even though it was a mediocre performance in the most important game of the series. if lbj won the championship after a performance like that everyone would be on his dick about not being the man in the close out game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I recall quite a few people blasting Kobe for his game 7 performance. Quite a lot of people actually, so I don't know where that's coming from.


It also helps that literally every player in that game was absolute trash, like Metta was the best player on the court that's how sloppy that game was. Turned out to be all about them OFFENSIVE BOARDS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

But Kobe did get bashed for the 6-24 game...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Kobe played hero ball in that game. I think he saw it was a possible legacy defining game so he came out gunning and took a shit tonne of bad shots. Unfortunately, he didn't really have it going but he did play pretty well in the 4th tho. Crashed the glass really hard and made some big FTs. 

And yes, he did get a lot of shit for it and deservedly so. It would've been even worse had they lost because a lot of people can excuse a bad performance if the team wins. Bron played bad in game 2 but he didn't get as much flack as he did last night because they lost. I seriously lol at the fact how the entire ESPN crew was gushing over his screen setting and totally ignoring how he was invisible for 2 and a half quarters and really got it going once the game was already over. 

But the screens he was setting..........


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-chris-bosh-s061113,0,4821096.story

*Hmmm*...


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Chris bosh sold his Miami home, going to get shipped in the offseason.

:bosh5


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic said:


> Shaq was voted in as the top 50 best players of all time in his third or fourth year. Pretty sure it doesn't take a long ass time to find out who LEGENDARY an athlete is going to be.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What are you shaking your head at? Tell me about a player that suddenly became a GOAT level player after 8/9/10 years already played in the league? Tell me about all these players that just went absolutely nutty winning championships late in their careers(not age wise mind you, actually number of years played in the league because I'm well aware that Jordan was winning his in his mid 30s). Please, do go on Heatwave.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Lionel Hollins will meet with the Denver Nuggets on Saturday according to ESPN Los Angeles' Ramona Shelburne.
> 
> Grizzlies are already deep into searching for a replacement. CBS Sports' Ken Berger reported on Wednesday that Memphis was considering current assistant Dave Joerger, Bulls assistant Ed Pinckney, former Suns coach Alvin Gentry along with George Karl.


Best Memphis can do!?!?!? smh



Magic said:


> What are you shaking your head at? Tell me about a player that suddenly became a GOAT level player after 8/9/10 years already played in the league? Tell me about all these players that just went absolutely nutty winning championships late in their careers(not age wise mind you, actually number of years played in the league because I'm well aware that Jordan was winning his in his mid 30s). Please, do go on Heatwave.










x100


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Chris bosh sold his Miami home, going to get shipped in the offseason.
> 
> :bosh5


Back to Toronto :bosh6


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Remember when Magic said LeBron isn't in any commercials?






yea.........


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Best Memphis can do!?!?!? smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're going to be on Lebron's dick and make ridiculous fucking statements about players suddenly turning it up an insane amount compared to their usual standard more than halfway through their careers while winning a bunch of championships then back it up a little. All you did was defend Lebron and Dwight by providing a fucking ridiculous hypothetical of them winning a ton of titles before their careers are done which is why we shouldn't be bashing their legacies right now.

Right now, at this moment, Lebron's/Dwight's legacy is not that good. Maybe their careers aren't very close to being over, maybe they will win more titles before they go out, maybe maybe maybe, but right now neither look that good in the grand scheme of things and there is no denying that. They aren't just starting their careers, Lebron is 10 years in and Dwight is 9 years in, so don't brush it aside with non-sense please. This isn't some kind of bias against Lebron, his career hasn't stacked up against other GOATs at the same point in their careers and that does mean something.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic said:


> If you're going to be on Lebron's dick and make ridiculous fucking statements about players suddenly turning it up an insane amount compared to their usual standard more than halfway through their careers while winning a bunch of championships then back it up a little. All you did was defend Lebron and Dwight by providing a fucking ridiculous hypothetical of them winning a ton of titles before their careers are done which is why we shouldn't be bashing their legacies right now.
> 
> Right now, at this moment, Lebron's/Dwight's legacy is not that good. Maybe their careers aren't very close to being over, maybe they will win more titles before they go out, maybe maybe maybe, but right now neither look that good in the grand scheme of things and there is no denying that. They aren't just starting their careers, Lebron is 10 years in and Dwight is 9 years in, so don't brush it aside with non-sense please. This isn't some kind of bias against Lebron, his career hasn't stacked up against other GOATs at the same point in their careers and that does mean something.


Ya know..If you didnt read my posts, all you had to do was say so..

@Starz Ranting about who has commercials out and who doesnt was pointless by Magic. Magic clearly forgot the samsung commercial that ran non stop first month of the season. Obviously the 2k and Beats commercials
were waiting to debut in the finals(banking on he'd be in it).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:kobe8


Were you not basically saying that we should let them play out their careers, or at the very least their primes, before judging them fully? That we shouldn't write someone off for one moment in their career when they still have a long way to go?


Yeah, I disagree with that. I have no problem knowing that by the time Lebron's career is over it will be looked back at far differently than it is looked at now as he will quite clearly accomplish more and what he does and doesn't accomplish will impact it greatly, but that doesn't mean I'm going to sit here and pretend like what I'm watching isn't happening because he might make up for it next year with a ring. He choked in 2011 like no superstar, no megastar, no best player in the world, and certainly no GOAT should. He's doing the same this year. And yes I'm aware of what his all around production is and what he brings besides scoring, but he NEEDS to score and he isn't doing it because he's one 1) AFRAID to shoot open jumpers, they aren't covering him and he's still not taking those jumpers that he was hitting earlier on. They're literally sagging off of him in his comfort zone and he's still not making them pay for it. That is in inexcusable. 2) He is refusing to go in the post even though that is where he excels(although I completely disagree with everyone that he's somehow been a lot better there this series, the Spurs have still covered him well by swarming him when he posts up). When he gets down the floor quickly, posts up, and scores before the double gets there there is literally no way of the Spurs stopping him, but yet he does it gradually or in a way in which the Spurs can get to him and make him pass it out to someone on the arc and that isn't doing him in any favours because I'd rather take an easy bucket in the post(for Lebron anyways) than a potential three very time regardless of who is shooting them.


As for Dwight, I wouldn't even bother getting into that disgrace of a player.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SMH at the people sending racist tweets to the young boy that sung the National Anthem before game 3 in San Antonio.

Too many fucking idiots on these social media sites.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Anything goes on social networks..

Uhh..Didnt a kid catch heat last year? Kids are hated


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Notorious said:


> SMH at the people sending racist tweets to the young boy that sung the National Anthem before game 3 in San Antonio.
> 
> Too many fucking idiots on these social media sites.


Fucking bigots


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Notorious said:


> SMH at the people sending racist tweets to the young boy that sung the National Anthem before game 3 in San Antonio.
> 
> Too many fucking idiots on these social media sites.


This is something we 100% agree upon. Fuck those people.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Notorious said:


> The first two games didn't get high ratings either. Casual fans don't like/care about the Spurs, ratings are always low when they're in the Finals.


The first game got good ratings though


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm picking the Heat to win tonight.

They always bounce back after big losses like this, have no reason to think they can't do the same. Would like for LeBron to actually show up.

----------------------

Lionel Hollins is on First Take, he pretty much confirmed that the Grizzlies let him go because they were cheap and didn't want to pay them and that Hollinger and co.'s whole "statistical" approach is the direction Memphis is going in.

He also says that he doesn't know if the Grizzlies make it to the WCF with Rudy Gay, but he thinks they needed Rudy Gay to beat the Spurs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I wonder if J.Kidd will be a player coach by seasons end...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

When was the last time Miami lost two in a row?

And when was the last time San Antonio lost two in a row?

Damn.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Miami hasn't lost two in a row since December I'm pretty sure


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

JM said:


> I wonder if J.Kidd will be a player coach by seasons end...


I don't believe he can according to the NBA's CBA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like Spo might start Mike Miller tonight over Udonis Haslem tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Perfect Poster said:


> I don't believe he can according to the NBA's CBA.


Ya I was kidding. Kobe was player coach until D'Antoni was in LA though, then he just should have been.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Id lol if miami gets blown out again

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did Big Poppa figure out the Heat?
I think they could win by 10+ at home again tonight.

The team that wins game 3 goes on to win a 7 game series over 90 percent of the time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

History is not on the Heat's side at the moment.

92% of teams that win game 3 of a 1-1 series go on to win the series with the only exception being the 2011 Mavs/Heat series. Furthermore, no team has ever come back from a 3-1 deficit in NBA Finals history. Tonight is a must-win for the Heat.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bill Simmons and Stein are reporting that Doc may be going to Clippers along with Possibly PP and KG. Wow.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that means notorious will likely be happy as there is no way that the Celtics dont get Bledsoe out of that as well as some other talent, but will lol if they take JORDAN.


also I think that means they'll like rebuild too so I could see Rondo getting traded somewhere as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rondo isn't going anywhere, at least not right now. Gotta get that value up since he's coming off an ACL injury.

Also LOL at Stephen A. being right all along when people were calling him an idiot when he said KG, Pierce and Doc were all going to be going to the Clippers in the offseason.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

There are 10 reasons as to why the Spurs are beating the Heat:

1. They don't turn the ball over enough to allow Miami to capitalize on their "bread and butter" transition offense. 
2. This is the best offensive team that Miami has faced in these playoffs. At minimum they are at least equal to the Heat in offensive capability.
3. The Spurs offense is not generated solely through 1-2 players, making the entire team a threat offensively. 
4. The ball movement from the Spurs causes the Heat players to actually have to work on defense, unlike in that Indiana series.
5. The the Bulls and Pacers made the mistake of trying to "out physical" LeBron on the defensive end. You cannot win a physical battle against LeBron James. Mentally battling LeBron is the only way to go. A person who possesses an extremely high basketball IQ, like James does, has the ability to over-think on the court when faced with a mental type of challenge. Pop isn't playing chess against Spolestra, he is playing chess against LeBron.
6. LeBron is not comfortable with Kawhi Leonard guarding him. Kawhi doesn't speak to him and has a blank, soulless face. Clearly, LeBron hates scary movies. :
7. The Spurs are eliminating the paint as an option for LeBron and Wade, which is where those two score the majority of their points.
8. LeBron, Bosh, and Wade are not great jump shooters. They have their moments of shooting jump shots well but those are not the type of shots that they are most comfortable in taking.
9. The Spurs are an extremely flexible team. Defensively they have eliminated the big man type offensive threats in Pau, Dwight, Z-Bo, and Marc Gasol as well as the guard type offensive threats in Curry, Klay, and Mike Conley. Offensively they are just as flexible. Duncan and Splitter can play in the post or Parker and Ginobili can speed up the tempo or you can just combine the two styles together.
10. The Spurs have dangerous 3 point shooters who just so happen to be on fire right now. Miami only has Mike Miller and Ray Allen but those two are extreme defensive liabilities.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lebron isn't a great jump shooter? lolwut. Just ask JM or Notorious, he's LIGHTS OUT from outside of the paint.



Lets ignore the fact he has shot only 25% outside of the restricted area in his finals career and his best year outside of the restricted area was 2011. Yes, not even last year he shot very good from outside of the restricted area, but lets all wait until he turns into Reggie Miller tonight according to JM and Notorious.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

No one said he was a lights out shooter you mong. At least I didn't.

I said he's capable of having a lights out shooting game. Are you that much of a hater to say LeBron isn't capable of doing that?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> No one said he was a lights out shooter you mong. At least I didn't.
> 
> I said he's capable of having a lights out shooting game. Are you that much of a hater to say LeBron isn't capable of doing that?


Yeah, too bad you were acting like he was FOR SURE going to shoot lights out this game when I was saying it was unlikely. Or are you changing your mind again?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I said he's capable of doing it. That's all I said. You're the one who was saying it was "unrealistic" that LeBron could have a great shooting game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I said it was unrealistic that he will knock down nonstop jumpers. I don't see that happening at all as the majority of players can't do it.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

As someone who literally bruised and cut his knuckles punching the wall during game 2, people may be getting a bit ahead of themselves. SA is slightly favored to win the game, but if they don't it turns into 2/3 with Miami having HCA. Still, I like the Spurs. Too good with the ball and too many ways to score. Also, if there's one player I'm 100% confident in playing injured, it's Parker.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

The biggest mistake Paul George made in the Pacers-Heat series was embracing with Lebron and having that moment with them after the each hit a big shot before the half. It made Lebron comfortable with George and took him out of that intense competition mode when he knows the opposition is gunning for him and is doing everything they possibly can to make him fail. Kawhi Leonard has been a tough match up for Lebron thus far, you won't see him giving Lebron daps in the middle of a game lol. Lebron was treating Paul George like his lil buddy, Kawhi Leonard don't play that shit


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

You injured your own hands because the Heat won a game? I think your hatred of them may be a little irrational if you're going to those lengths.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> The biggest mistake Paul George made in the Pacers-Heat series was embracing with Lebron and having that moment with them after the each hit a big shot before the half. It made Lebron comfortable with George and took him out of that intense competition mode when he knows the opposition is gunning for him and is doing everything they possibly can to make him fail. Kawhi Leonard has been a tough match up for Lebron thus far, you won't see him giving Lebron daps in the middle of a game lol. Lebron was treating Paul George like his lil buddy, Kawhi Leonard don't play that shit


Don't remind me :angry:

Fucking Paul George ... anyways


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

As for the game if Lebron attacks the basket and doesn't settle for jumpers like he has thus far I'll take the Heat to respond back tonight. In his NBA Finals career Lebron shoots an abysmal 24% from outside the paint. That's why the Heat's chances in this series are riding on Lebron's willingness to attack the basket to not only draw fouls/get high percentage shots, but also to bring defenders over to help and leave wide open teammates on the 3 point line or in position for a high percentage shot of their own. Lebron has shown that he can't win relying on his jumper in the Finals, if the Spurs keep him out of the paint this series is as good as over.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I expect Lebron to be very aggressive tonight but I believe Pop is prepare for that and the Spurs will again frustrate him.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Lebron is gonna go 3-12 outside the paint, get under 20 points.

:lelbron

Spurs by 7.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They are using the undertakers theme song for Miami heats introduction :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Just marked a bit for Taker's music.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

RIP Heat. 

Spurs are going to be 5-0 at FinalsMania. #TheStreak


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

In my simple mind I just assumed that 'Taker was arriving courtside rather than them using the music because it's an awesome piece.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Leonard averaging 12.0 rpg this series.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Leonard averaging 12.0 rpg this series.


"How many am I averaging?"

:bosh6 :kobe6


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Here we go! 

... Okay then


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> "How many am I averaging?"
> 
> :bosh6 :kobe6


8.3 "Say what?" :bosh


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Neal is already coming in, what the hayell? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

GARY NEAL THE GOD is in the game now.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Does the 3 pointer exhibition start again tonight? Green with the 3.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

San Antonio always seems to start out strong, I swear it's always 9-2 or something 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ball don't lie on that free throw.

arker

Was not a shooting foul.

NEAL THE GOD with a 3. 2 3s already for the Spurs.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lmao Neal and green with 3s already 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL NEAL!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Green and Neal with good starts.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Fix is in with early fouls. League will never let this franchise go down 3-1.

:stern

TONY TEARDROP!
:mark:

arker

LEONARD with the 3!

:mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Mike miller got lost

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Miller was just lost defensively there.

Edit: Either he was or Chalmers was confused as to who stays with the ball.

ANOTHER 3 BAH GAWD


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol Miller.is a joke defensively


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Parker is like what hamstring injury lol


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Turn up the difficulty, Pop. No one likes a 2K player playing on easy.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like SA trolled with the Parker injury.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

^^^ :lmao you guys


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

James will be totally bald before he's 30. Keep moving that sweatband back. You think you're fooling people with that?
:kobe6


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Norris Cole should really start instead of Mario. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is what he plays like with a hurt hamstring? Hell, hurt the other one!

arker


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Parker should be fined for faking that hamstring injury lol


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

CoJo!! :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Neal missed? Da fuck?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

As good as SA are making threes they can't get too happy with that. Get some shots in the paint as well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice to see Wade and James attack early. Spurs shots won't be falling like that all game.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

OK that pull-up 3 in transition was a bad shot by Neal. Shoot 3s if you're spotting up on a catch and shoot, you ain't JR Smith.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

San Antonio's three point shooting is ridiculous this series. And not all of them have been wide open.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Parker has to be the most exciting player to watch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Neal gon fuck around tonight trying to capitalize off his last game performance. I can already feel it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wade has 8 points in 6 quarters in the second half of games?

C'mon!

:StephenA2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol Neal is like I can go inside too Bron


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn Mike Miller ugly as shit


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Miami finally figured out that Ginobili/Splitter pick and roll. They got burned several times in that last game.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Uh-oh, Bron heating up


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

He's feeling it..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

LeBron is finally evolving from the wimpy Magikarp he's been in the finals into the four time MVP Gyarados.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why is Steve Javie at the finals?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:lmao bill kenedy is hilarious with his tight shirt every game and over exaggerated motions.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Why is Steve Javie at the finals?


They've got him there basically agreeing or not with referee calls.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bron's got it going now. Besides the fact that he's in attack mode, those 2 or 3 transition buckets he had early got him going and that gave him confidence to nail 2 jumpers. SA has to limit his transition game like they did for most of the series or he's going to continue beasting.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Best quarter of Lebron's finals. Gotta keep that aggressiveness up. Wade too.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Pop needs to sit Splitter, he's fucking awful.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Any1 notice that the goodyear blimp tips the ball back in before it leaves the cylinder? This isn't international ball, get it together blimp


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man splitter you suck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

DeJuan Blair>>>Tiago


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> Man splitter you suck
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He needs to be bench for the rest of the series. Everyone is blocking his damn shots


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wade pushes off with the elbow. No call. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wade is everywhere this game.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok Pop, you can turn the difficulty back down.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Wade beasting on both ends of the floor. MIA's D has stepped up this game and they're getting easy buckets off of it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wade's playing like he did in 2008.. He's absolutely everywhere on the floor. No one in the league is as good as Miami when Wade and Bron play this dominant.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Floooop by neal. No call . #thefixisin #conspiracy


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao I can't believe they actually called that on LeBron. The reffing in this series has been superb so far.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate when they call that postup charge. Punished a player for being stronger.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bosh6


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bosh with that flop

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Man, tough call on Timmy. Bosh may have flopped a bit.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ugh, can't complain about flopping too much because both teams do it but dammit I'm tired of these flops.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

And of course, the moment I praise the refs, Duncan gets a foul call for a Bosh flop. 

The foul on Ginobli was the right call though.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Bosh clearly tripped over Wade's foot and JVG calls it a flop to push the leagues anti-heat agenda. Its disgraceful and im surprised the heat are playing this well with a conspiracy against them


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lol wonder if the biased ppl will only say miami flops. It's been a game of flops by both teams.

Last call on Manu was correct fans just don't think their home players ever commit fouls.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> I hate when they call that postup charge. Punished a player for being stronger.


If the defender is in position and the offensive player lowers his shoulder, then it should be called. 

IDK if Bron did it on thay play or not tho. Would have to see a replay.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn that was the first good look I had at that foul. Bosh dove like 5 feet across the floor. Good God.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Heat gotta go back to working in the post. These midrange j's are what the spurs want.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Since Splitter was bench, Spurs been playing well. Just sayin


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat Diaw


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Even Boris Diaw is bombing 3s, lol.
Finally they got Splitter out of there.

PARKER WIT DAT MIRACLE!

:datass


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Parker wtf was that lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

PARKER is GOATING.

arker

15 points, 6 assists and 3 rebounds.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap Keep it up Spurs

arker this boy ain't hurt he just trollin the Heat


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Currently feeling sorry for splitter 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Good end to the half so far. Don't think Cole should have been the one with that ball there. 

Diaw making the most of his minutes here.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

This game is great. It's been back and forth with runs on both side. I hope it stays close.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Diaw>>>Tiago!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lmao at the replay. I dunno why but that replay

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol Bosh. What a moron.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lolbosh

nearly had him one


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:lol Bosh dunked it tomorrow.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> Diaw>>>Tiago!!!


Diaw reminiscing those Suns days


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Bosh waits till time expires to finally pump fake and drive :fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh god I don't know why but I can't stop laughing at that replay :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Spur up 10 early, Miami up 10 later now tied. Should be a fun second half.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Bosh! :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

IncapableNinja said:


> Bosh! :lol


:bosh :bosh2 :bosh3 :bosh4 :bosh5 :bosh6


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

God, Wilbon loves Bron's nuts.

:lelbron


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*1. Fuck Tony Parker
2. Fuck all the long 2s that the Heat are shooting
3. Fuck Bosh for dunking and hyping me up for nothing*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn this has been an awesome game. The Spurs weathered the storm and got it tied up at the half. SA is playing like a team that _*wants*_ this championship. 

Anyone know why Birdman hasn't been in the game?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Heat haven't made a 3 yet. Gotta think that changes. Parker's been the Spurs only offense right now. Might start out with Lebron or Wade on him instead of Cole I'd guess.

Also crazy at how similar these teams stats are. Both shooting 50%+, 18 rebounds, 11 assists, 11-10 fouls. Only difference is Heat have force more turnovers and the Spurs have hit some 3's.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

So if the trend continues, looks like Hughes will make his eagerly awaited return in the second half.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

No more Manu and Splitter in the second half please. Manu has been just awful. Splitter is just...:lmao :lmao :lmao

The game should be over as soon as the GOAT Danny Green starts shooting 3's.

I want to see Danny get FMVP.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Substitute splitter for Tracy McGrady 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Keep Diaw in.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> Substitute splitter for Tracy McGrady
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They should have waived Splitter and not Jackson back in April. Splitter is just damn awful. Why does Skip like this guy anyway?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

People are hating on Manu a bit too much. His shot has been off but he's made some great passes that have created some really EASY buckets.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Spurs obviously should play Parker, Neal, Green, Manu, Splitter, Diaw, Duncan, and T-Mac all at the same time. 8 on 5 basketball is where it's at. Obviously.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol poor splitter. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Clean strip. Off Bosh. Should be Spurs ball.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Wade giving timmy the business.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Classic Dwayne Wade right there. Drive wildly to the basket, throw up a prayer, flop to court from no contact, gets the call.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Flop by Duncan on a clean Wade block and then a ball dont lie missed free throw


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If splitter was in there. It wouldn't of been parker getting blocked.... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bosh3


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Allen is playing quite well today.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Man Timmy's free throws are on a frozen rope.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Great play by Leonard.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

With the exception of Agents of Shield, these new shows ABC has been advertising have looked just god awful.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

LeGod James and George w Bosh are taking over :troll


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh no, here is splitter 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BALL DON'T LIE!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm almost surprised Pop remembered Splitter was still on the bench.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Danny Green with the third 3!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Aggressive Bron in the paint gets the job done.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Spurs need to get on a roll. Idk if they can stop James or Wade at this point, but they need to get it done offensively and tried to force turnovers.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SPLITTER IS GOD DAMN AWFUL!!! POP BENCH HIM FOR THE SERIES!!!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

What the hell :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Gary Neal with a 3 all the way from Dallas! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Manknew still on the milk carton..Please appear soon..Please


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Miss a point blank shot then give up a jumper. God almighty.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Stick to throwing up 3's Gary


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> @MettaWorldPeace: Wade stands for We Are defending Something


and U.O.E.N.O


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> OK that pull-up 3 in transition was a bad shot by Neal. Shoot 3s if you're spotting up on a catch and shoot, you ain't JR Smith.


I take this back. :bosh


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ginobli needs to gtfo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Splitter botched the jump ball. Lord.

And da fuck Manu?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Splitter is boo boo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Splitter botched the jump ball. Lord.
> 
> And da fuck Manu?


Splitter needs to go back Brazil and stay there.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Let's see people continue to defend Manu now. If the Spurs lose this series it is completely on Manu and Splitter. And Pop for playing these clowns.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Sexy spin Wade.


5 seconds later...DUNK!!*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

But-but Wade is garbage.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bad passes are killing the Spurs


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

What's Hughes doing?!?!?!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I swear it's 2008 again.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ginobli.. The hell man

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Spurs cracking now smh


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

#Mark said:


> I swear it's 2008 again..
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hughes sold his soul for this game?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Spurs cracking now smh


Thank Ginobli for that. He and splitter ruining the damn game

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Manu and Splitter must be on drugs


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

"Score 30 Points tonight babe, and Ill throw this thang back on ya"


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

It's time to bench Manu and Splitter.

Parker/Duncan/Green/Leonard/Diaw is the 5 they should be closing the game with.

Things are not looking too good for SA right now...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They need to pressure wade. So much space to let him shoot, it's like he's practically the only one there with that much space 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Duncan, Diaw, Leonard, Green and Parker should start game 5. Splitter shouldn't play a minute and Ginobli needs to play about 5 seconds.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Chalmers, Wade, James, Allen, and Chalmers are all on the court? Let's go. 

Edit: Everyone in my house keeps screaming "Where's Parker?!". I'm wondering the same thing. He hasn't scored once in the second half. Are the Spurs trying to lose?*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

We gonna see James Jones again!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Jesus. I can't believe the Spurs had an early 10 point lead.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah Pop giving up this game already bringing in the reserves. It's the SA Pacers out there tonight.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Man where the homie Tmac


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Terrible defensive effort from the spurs. A lot of it is due to the phenomenal defense from the heat, but I expected a lot more from the spurs.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

The Good Father's back!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Parker probably got tired, its the only explanation.

This reminds me of the Heat in the 2011 playoffs where the big 3 was actually playing like one and Wade was the best player on the floor for most of the games.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That's what happens when you drive and be aggressive, Miami. I'm not saying it's gonna be that easy the rest of the series, but pretty much keep that gameplan that you had today.

And LBJ and Wade play like they did today, they will be looking very good. Just have to see if they keep the intensity up or if they're satisfied with 1 at SA. Hopefully they bring the same mentality they brought today. Don't think Spurs can match them if they do. Danny Green and Gary Neal can't keep hitting contested 3's forever.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Pop gave this game away when he decided that Manu and Splitter were going to play in the second half and TD and Paker were going to sit on the bench for almost the entire half.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh boy, Bonner and CoJo are in :mark: all we need is some Joel Anthony now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hell of a game from the Heat tonight.

That's the Miami Heat, more specifically that's the Dwyane Wade and LeBron James I've been expecting to see. I hope they can continue this play.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The three days rest should be good for SA enough time to make adjustments.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This series has been all about adjustments. Each team has adjusted on a game by game basis so I think its a safe assumption to say Pop and SA will tweak their game plan a bit and come up with something different for game 5.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Bosh should get some credit for his performance too. Has made some great defensive plays and had 20 points. Pretty much the Heat's big 3 dominated this game and that was how they won. Only 24 points from everyone else.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ginobli just keeps on commiting dangerous passes

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> Bosh should get some credit for his performance too. Has made some great defensive plays and had 20 points. Pretty much the Heat's big 3 dominated this game and that was how they won. Only 24 points from everyone else.


He still gotta sell his house though lol...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lebron hittin some jumpers as well. Don't want him to get too comfortable next game if I'm SA. He'll be full of confidence after finally lighting the Spurs up and having an all around terrific game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wish the ref would troll everyone and call a defensive 3-second violation on Bosh there.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Good game until the final stretches.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Wish the ref would troll everyone and call a defensive 3-second violation on Bosh there.


Well I remember one time Danny green got called for 8 seconds when the game was like a second of being over. I understand that rules are rules. But come on

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This game reminded me of game 4 of the Heat/Pacer series last year. Heat were down 2-1 after getting blown out in game 3, playing on the road and Wade and Bron just absolutely wrecked shit up. 

Its hard to count this team out in two consecutive games because of how good they're at bouncing back and getting their act together from a loss.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

31 free throw attempts and still lose by 16 just seems so wacky to me..Just a wacky stat to me


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Heat came to win, spurs didn't. Manu needs to pull his head out of his ass and stop taking bad threes and take care of the ball. The rest of the team need to also take care of the ball.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, fuck. Had SA won this game, I think the series would have been over. Now, game 5 just became a must-win for them. They can't go to Miami down 3-2 and win both. This loss is on Manu, Splitter and Pop for leaving them out there for so long. Pop is the best coach in the league but he made a huge mistake tonight by not making the needed changes.

Fuck Miami but credit where credit is due. They won it fair n square without any ref bias.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd crawl to the AT&T center all the way from Toronto with broken glass and land mines spread throughout my journey just to have the privilige of sitting in the same arena as her.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Big 3 finally look like the Big 3 if they can keep it up they shouldnt get blown out again. Neal and Green wont have epic games like that and they seem to be doing a decent job on Parker. Allen has been great this series, if they actually tried to get him involved more I think they'd be a bigger threat he has been getting by his man more often than not.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:skip is quite salty tonight, although when isn't he whenever the Heat win? :lmao


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I hate to be a critic because the Heat really played very well, but I was sort of kind of unsportsmanlike for LBJ to stat pad in those final minutes. What did he go for, like 9 more points up 15? 

You could say that Green and Neal did it too, but come on. It's them, that's they're only chance to really be the stars. Lebron will always get his.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Punked Up said:


> I hate to be a critic because the Heat really played very well, but I was sort of kind of unsportsmanlike for LBJ to stat pad in those final minutes. What did he go for, like 9 more points up 15?
> 
> You could say that Green and Neal did it too, but come on. It's them, that's they're only chance to really be the stars. Lebron will always get his.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Deck at sports bar collapses; Heat fans spilled into water

http://www.wsvn.com/news/articles/local/21010887196887/restaurant-dock-collapses-into-water/


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Punked Up said:


> I hate to be a critic because the Heat really played very well, but I was sort of kind of unsportsmanlike for LBJ to stat pad in those final minutes. What did he go for, like 9 more points up 15?
> 
> You could say that Green and Neal did it too, but come on. It's them, that's they're only chance to really be the stars. Lebron will always get his.


I wouldn't call it unsportsmanlike. Heat still had to do shoot with the shot clock running out but Bron definitely stat padded at the end. His statline looks better than Wade's but anyone watching the game knows it was obvious Wade was the best player on the floor. 

The game was already over midway in the 4th because Wade had taken over, then Bron shows up to pad his stats so he can maintain his status as the PER leader.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> I hate to be a critic because the Heat really played very well, but I was sort of kind of unsportsmanlike for LBJ to stat pad in those final minutes. What did he go for, like 9 more points up 15?
> 
> You could say that Green and Neal did it too, but come on. It's them, that's they're only chance to really be the stars. Lebron will always get his.


What did you want him to do? They actually have to complete the game. He held the ball for 23 seconds and shot the ball each time. Did you want him to intentionally miss?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I'd crawl to the AT&T center all the way from Toronto with broken glass and land mines spread throughout my journey just to have the privilige of sitting in the same arena as her.


I guess that's why Splitter and Manu were effing up tonight :lol


Edit: The asian guy's face in the first pic at the girl :datass


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I'd crawl to the AT&T center all the way from Toronto with broken glass and land mines spread throughout my journey just to have the privilige of sitting in the same arena as her.


WHO IS SHE!?!?!




Punked Up said:


> I hate to be a critic because the Heat really played very well, but I was sort of kind of unsportsmanlike for LBJ to stat pad in those final minutes. What did he go for, like 9 more points up 15?
> 
> You could say that Green and Neal did it too, but come on. It's them, that's they're only chance to really be the stars. Lebron will always get his.


Slave master Spo just trying to ride him until the wheels fall off...Literally..He did it in the game they were getting dusted..


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol i didn't notice the asian dude till you pointed it out, thats great


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Punked Up said:


> I hate to be a critic because the Heat really played very well, but I was sort of kind of unsportsmanlike for LBJ to stat pad in those final minutes. What did he go for, like 9 more points up 15?
> 
> You could say that Green and Neal did it too, but come on. It's them, that's they're only chance to really be the stars. Lebron will always get his.


My hate for LeBron is well documented but I didn't see anything particularly wrong with what he did at the end of the game.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Heatwave, IDK bro. Parker's side piece probably. 



Tater said:


> My hate for LeBron is well documented but I didn't see anything particularly wrong with what he did at the end of the game.


Its not wrong in the sense that he's running the clock down and shooting because someone obviously had to shoot but MIA has a big lead, the game is out of reach, Pop has taken his starters out and Bron is out there shooting jumpers with not much defensive resistance and that just screams statpadding to me. 

I don't see any reason Bron and Wade had to even be on the floor at that point because SA had already waved the white flag.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess it came off differently to me. Spo should have had them out from 5 minutes left on though. And. If I'm lebron in those last moments I'm kicking it out to other shooters to give them a chance. Kind of like he's been doing all series.

If his motive was to get his jumper going for game 5, I can live with it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> I guess it came off differently to me. Spo should have had them out from 5 minutes left on though. And. If I'm lebron in those last moments I'm kicking it out to other shooters to give them a chance. Kind of like he's been doing all series.
> 
> *If his motive was to get his jumper going for game 5, I can live with it.*


That was what I was thinking.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> WHO IS SHE!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm downloading the game so I can get a clearer image of her


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So Derrick Rose is ready now huh? Get outta here :lmao :lmao :lmao

Anyways...
Didnt think LeBron would score 25 in any game this series. Didnt think Ginobili would avg 7 ppg in this series. Didnt think Hughes would actually turn back the clock at any point this series..with 3 straight blowout games, is this series on pace to be one of the worst finals of all time?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> So Derrick Rose is ready now huh? Get outta here :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Anyways...
> Didnt think LeBron would score 25 in any game this series. Didnt think Ginobili would avg 7 ppg in this series. Didnt think Hughes would actually turn back the clock at any point this series..with 3 straight blowout games, is this series on pace to be one of the worst finals of all time?


I think the blowouts are a bit deceptive. I thought game 2 and 3 had some great all around ball until the 3rd where the teams were able to establish and sustain a big lead. 

But outside of game 1, in terms of 4th quarter drama/excitement its definitely been lacking.

I remember watching a couple of games from the 94 finals on classic/youtube and even tho, the games went down to the wire, that shit was brutal to watch. Its hard to make it through a quarter without wanting to bash your brains in.

Some of the series where you already knew the winner beforehand also killed some of the drama like those early 00s finals because of how weak the East was. I still marked for the Sixers/Laker series because of AI's game 1.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> So Derrick Rose is ready now huh? Get outta here :lmao :lmao :lmao


Just in time for game 5 of the Finals......wait what?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

#THERETURN :rose1 :flip:


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

This game was pretty interesting. The idea was that Miami needed to find a way to adjust on both ends of the floor, because scoring in the 70s and 80s wasn't going to win games, and letting players outside of the Spurs' big three dominate games wouldn't help the cause, either.

So what happened? Many things, but no adjustments from the Heat, aside from starting Mike Miller (which was absolutely irrelevant).

For one, LeBron did post up more. We all knew that would be effective, as long as he could get it going from there. San Antonio was coming over late to help, something they weren't having much trouble doing in the first three games, so James took advantage.

Two, Wade decided to show up. That was the biggest factor on the offensive end.

However, none of those aren't really significant changes to their offensive strategy. Making shots? Wade being aggressive? It wasn't exactly something they had to write up differently, because Wade was having good first halves all series long. He just extended his play.

Unfortunately, the noticeable change came from the team that didn't NEED to change...the Spurs. They drifted away from the P&R in the second half, for stretches, and forgot that they had three-point shooters in Green and Neal. We started to see sloppy shots at the rim, players caught in the air (trying to pass the ball), and other erratic plays that resulted in blocked shots, steals, or long boards...leading to fast breaks that the Spurs have no chance at defending because, quite frankly, Tim Duncan is not quick enough to get back under the rim (and no center is).

Not only that, but there wasn't much of an effort to get on the glass for o-boards by the Spurs, which was a big factor in their blowout in Game 3. But this is nothing new, because as it stands, the Spurs were the second-worst offensive rebounding team in the league (surprisingly), despite being the fourth-best in defensive boards. It just so happens that Miami hasn't been great at crashing the boards at all, so when the Spurs do a great job on the offensive glass, against this particular Heat team, it's nothing to drop your jaw about.

San Antonio shot 44% tonight, and launched just 16 threes (they MADE 16 in Game 3). They had 18 turnovers (doubled Miami's nine). In Game 3, they pulled down 19 offensive rebounds...but just five tonight. LeBron and Bosh combined for 65 points, and Bosh had 20...all well above their Finals series averages. Parker went scoreless in the second half, Ginobili hit one shot and finished with five points. Duncan had five rebounds. 

The Heat won this game because their big three simply outplayed any five of the Spurs' best players. *Remove Matt Bonner and Tiago Splitter's combined eight points, and the big three of LeBron, Wade and Bosh matched the point total of the rest of the Spurs roster (10 that played tonight), 85-85.* No adjustments were necessary. Miami just needed their shots to fall, and they got that, at nearly 53%, on plenty of drives and open mid-range.

I wasn't happy with a lot of calls down the stretch, but since it's the Miami Heat, I'm not surprised. I'm going to be pissed off if Bosh isn't fined for his flop, though. The referees love to control the game, especially in big moments, no matter the negativity...because it turns the discussion in their direction. I expect nothing less in these last few games.

The two days of rest will benefit the Spurs this time around. Miami won't have a problem with it, either, but San Antonio's contributing players were struggling to get any lift on their jumpers, having trouble elevating for rebounds (even Kawhi Leonard), and could not keep up when the Heat controlled the pace of the game...which is easy to do against a tired squad. In addition to that, Tony Parker needs it the most, while Ginobili can use up his time working on his shot, and maybe Popovich will consider trusting the Green/Neal combo a bit more, instead of going with the veteran player that, honestly, almost looks like he's sliding into retirement. In the past, Manu has been the key to their success, but this is also a team that hasn't won a championship since 2007, and some of that has been due to his inability to stay healthy. Now, it's showing more than ever, and as great of a coach as Popovich is, he has to know when to close the curtain, especially since he's the one that decided to make an All-NBA Third Teamer into a sixth man.

San Antonio can't go into Game 5 panicking. They are the best team in the NBA. They have the complete package, to play inside and out, through the post or P&R, and have both defensive stoppers and a legitimate big man anchor. In today's game, defensive strategies (such as a basic zone, a box-and-one, etc) are designed to stop the superstar player. In Jordan and Magic's era, team offense was the focus, and defense was physical, one-on-one or double-committed (since zone was illegal, and doubles had to commit). That's why you saw higher FG% than you do once the league allowed zone, and now we're playing in an era that focuses mainly on superstar play. There's no explanation for allowing two superstars to chew up your elite defense with 65 points on a shocking 29-50 FG, because the Heat shot JUST 4-12 from three, having a tough time spreading the floor. Tired legs? That may have been the case, because otherwise, it seemed like the Spurs were an average defensive team tonight, and did not plan for a Heat team that, really, did nothing different from the other string of games.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

I wouldn't say they did nothing different. They were moving the ball around a lot more in this game, as well as deflecting a lot of balls and literally contesting everything. They were asleep in game 3 and the Spurs clearly took advantage of their complacency. Heat also out-rebounded the Spurs this time. They started the game differently and altered the pacing of the game right from the start. Bottom line is that Wade and Bosh finally came to play. When the big 3 starts off playing the way we've grown accustomed to, and aren't passing up shots and being passive, there's very little any defense can do about it.

Also, Spoelstra starting Miller evidently caused a bunch of match-up issues for San Antonio. I wouldn't call that irrelevant.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I have gotten every prediction right these finals so far. 

Spurs to win Game 5


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

NO! said:


> I wouldn't say they did nothing different. They were moving the ball around a lot more in this game, as well as deflecting a lot of balls and literally contesting everything. They were asleep in game 3 and the Spurs clearly took advantage of their complacency. Heat also out-rebounded the Spurs this time. They started the game differently and altered the pacing of the game right from the start. Bottom line is that Wade and Bosh finally came to play. When the big 3 starts off playing the way we've grown accustomed to, and aren't passing up shots and being passive, there's very little any defense can do about it.
> 
> Also, Spoelstra starting Miller evidently caused a bunch of match-up issues for San Antonio. I wouldn't call that irrelevant.


They performed differently, in regards to made shots and effort...but their offensive strategy did not change. 

Match-up issues with Miller on the floor? The Spurs jumped to a 15-5 lead with him out there, because they kept switching him over to the ball-handler, then attacking him. At one point, he found himself embedded into the paint on Duncan.

Miller played 21 minutes, took one shot (and that one shot was with 10:30 to go in the 1st quarter). He played about 30 seconds in the 4th. He had as many fouls (3) as he did points, rebounds AND assists, combined.

Miami moved the ball around more? LeBron, Wade and Bosh had a combined 85 points, shooters attempted just 12 threes, and they had 23 assists on 85 shot attempts, despite shooting 53% (they've had 20+ assists in every game of this series, by the way). Four players in double figures, with Cole and Miller scoring zero, Battier and Haslem two points each, Chalmers six. The Heat had 33 regular season games where they logged over 23 assists.

Outrebounding the Spurs makes sense when we consider San Antonio shot 44%, to Miami's 53%. Miami had 34 rebounds tonight...and 46, 36 and 36 in the other three games of the series. So, basically, they didn't rebound as well tonight as they did in the first three games.

In addition to that, the Heat did outrebound the Spurs in Game 1, by nine boards, but still lost the game. No surprise, again, because Miami shot 46% from the floor, while the Spurs hit just 42% of their shots.

Yeah, the big three stepped up, but again, they made no adjustments. Maybe Wade felt better going into the second half. He has attacked the Spurs in every first half, of every game, in this series...and successfully. This was the first time he did it in the second half, but that's not saying he wasn't attempting to in previous games. Meanwhile, LeBron took 25 shots tonight, compared to the 21 he took in Game 3. It's just four more, and he scored nine points tonight when the game was basically over with.

I'm not trying to discredit the Miami Heat. They are the defending champs, and they have a superstar and two all-star players on their roster who can carry the team to a second consecutive ring. However, they have one style of play. If you take the paint away from LeBron and Wade, you make their shooters irrelevant, you force them into jumpers, and they are toast. Indiana, who ended up being a top 10 greatest defensive team of all time, according to oppFG% (if you leave out the lockout season in 1999), proved this...and would have won the series if they had an offensive-minded guard or forward that could give them a consistent 20-25 a night.

Tonight, the Spurs didn't have the legs to defend LeBron the same way simply because Miami finally found production from all three of their top players in one game, and it was overwhelming in the second half...to the point where Gregg Popovich yelled at Tim Duncan a couple of times, one for late rotations, something that you don't see very often from him.

Of course, Miami set out to find mismatches, but Popovich created those on his own. He proved that by pulling Splitter early, and later on, pulling Diaw after starting him in the second half. Pop expected the P&R, and also figured Wade was not healthy enough to dominate for a full four quarters, so sticking a big on him, and giving him room to shoot, seemed like a genius move by a coach that looks to play the chess game with his opponent.

But, simply put, Miami played the way they have all season long. The Spurs just couldn't find it in them to defend three star players tonight, and Parker came out in the second half playing worse than Ginobili (which you'd think would be impossible, but he did). Inserting Miller did absolutely nothing for the Heat, except drag them down. They still didn't get to the line as much, still ran similar P&R sets, we saw LeBron in the post just a bit more (but not all game), and we saw Bosh extending out and taking mid-range jumpers (instead of playing near the rim the majority of the time). 

The Spurs lost this game. Even with LeBron and Wade having big first halves, they went into the locker room tied at 49. Parker scored as many points as I did in that second half, Ginobili was as productive as Dexter Pittman could have been if he were still on the Heat, and Popovich did not want to re-adjust and go back to Game 3's gameplan because it involved heavy P&R from Parker (injured), and he wasn't going to get that from Ginobili (who replaced TP as the primary ball-handler and facilitator) or Cory Joseph.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Interesting to see how the series is so close, but only like the last 3 games have been won by large margins


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I love reading your posts, real deal. Theyre pretty insightful and usually a good read, keep it up man. (Y)




This doesnt really relate, but what do you think the Lakers should do if Dwight decides to leave?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I'd crawl to the AT&T center all the way from Toronto with broken glass and land mines spread throughout my journey just to have the privilige of sitting in the same arena as her.


:kobe She looks good but I don't know about all that.

I was surprised that Wade finally woke up and took control of the game. We'll see if he can keep it up. But he's still Larry Hughes 2.0 right now until proven otherwise. lol.

And Ginobli...damn. Just damn.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Tyler Durden said:


> Interesting to see how the series is so close, but only like the last 3 games have been won by large margins


Pop pulled his guys early for Game 2, with rest being more important than trying to comeback from a double-digit lead on the road. Game 3 was just a massacre by a team that got crazy hot shooting, and tonight, the Spurs just found themselves dragging their legs. Basically, you can put all blame on fatigue after Game 1.



Magic said:


> I love reading your posts, real deal. Theyre pretty insightful and usually a good read, keep it up man. (Y)
> 
> This doesnt really relate, but what do you think the Lakers should do if Dwight decides to leave?


I appreciate that.

Well, they should already start searching for sign-and-trade possibilities. The CBA allows tax-paying teams to trade free agents in S&T deals, but not RECEIVE any (so, if Dwight was a free agent from Orlando this summer, the Lakers wouldn't be able to deal for him). You have to look at the teams he would likely go to...Houston, Dallas, Atlanta, Brooklyn, and maybe the Clippers.

Hard to speculate at this point, because we don't know what other teams will fall into play, but not all potentially-interested teams necessarily have to shed meaningful salary to land him, either...so draft picks + irrelevant fillers will also be considered. 

For example, Houston has around $40 million in payroll if they decline all options aside from Parsons and Beverley. That means they can dish out Thomas Robinson for a maxed-out Dwight Howard...but Dallas and Atlanta could just hand over picks (or just sign him). Houston could trade Omer Asik, Jeremy Lin, and Francisco Garcia (who has a team option) for Howard, trade Thomas Robinson for a draft pick, then sign Chris Paul for just a few million less than what he would get anywhere else (in the first season of his contract), building around a nasty team of Howard, CP3, Harden and Parsons (which would win the NBA championship next season).

The Lakers are dead set on making room for the 2014 free agency period. There's a good chance we will make an attempt to deal Howard for picks, cheap youth, and/or expiring deals. Guys like Asik and Lin will only cost us down the road, and quite frankly, Jeremy Lin is the last guy I want to see in Los Angeles, and I'm not a fan of Asik. Would Thomas Robinson and picks work? Hell yes, at least for me...and there's a bit of bias there (he's a Kansas guy), but he's also cheap and a power forward. Donatas Motiejunas? I doubt the Rockets will want to let him go.

It hurts knowing that Howard really has a lot of control here. When the smoke clears, sure, we can just tell him off and not deal him to a team like Brooklyn (who absolutely has to make a trade for him), but that leaves us with nothing in return.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

You should be on ESPN First Take man!


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Tyler Durden said:


> You should be on ESPN First Take man!


Haha, thanks bro...but ESPN would hate me because I'd debate my side for 90% of every segment, lol.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Its not wrong in the sense that he's running the clock down and shooting because someone obviously had to shoot but MIA has a big lead, the game is out of reach, Pop has taken his starters out and Bron is out there shooting jumpers with not much defensive resistance and that just screams statpadding to me.
> 
> I don't see any reason Bron and Wade had to even be on the floor at that point because SA had already waved the white flag.


Whether or not LeBron should have been on the floor is a different argument.

Him shooting it while he was out there, I did not have a problem with.

But I agree with you that Spo should have pulled him.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

One HUGE advantage for the Heat is that their top players are younger and physically recuperate much quicker than Duncan, Parker and Manu. It was so obvious last night. Although the Spurs' collective is overall better than the Heat's collective, they lack in regeneration because the Heat's big 3 is spring chicken compared to them, it will make the difference, at the end of the day. It's a damn shame, because I'm rooting for the Spurs here, hard, but the Heat will go over in 7.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

When Bosh, Wade, and James all play well, they are tough to beat. Let's see if this is a rekindling of their confidence or a one off performance.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Chismo said:


> One HUGE advantage for the Heat is that their top players are younger and physically recuperate much quicker than Duncan, Parker and Manu. It was so obvious last night. Although the Spurs' collective is overall better than the Heat's collective, they lack in regeneration because the Heat's big 3 is spring chicken compared to them, it will make the difference, at the end of the day. It's a damn shame, because I'm rooting for the Spurs here, hard, but the Heat will go over in 7.


That all being said, Heat came into this series straight off of a 7 game series while Spurs was chillin. Your thoughts would have crept into my mind if Spurs were the ones coming in off of a long drawn out series and Miami was the ones with the 11 day rest or whatever it was(I forgot). 4 games in, I think it's too soon to think Spurs are worn out.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Wait, Ewing is the new coach of the Bobcats? Wtf?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

No. He's been hired as the head assistant coach.

Their head coach is Steve Clifford, who was an assistant coach with the Lakers last season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Notorious plz list things UDFK was wrong about based on last nights game. I said a bunch and he denied saying all of them. Plz respond and confirm thx.

I won't even say any so your opinion on what was said isn't swayed in any way.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Idk, all I remember is that he was adamant that LeBron & Wade, especially LeBron wouldn't have great shooting games because of the Spurs defense and we see how that turned out.

Oh and he also said after game 2 that the Heat playing great team defense with Ray Allen & Mike Miller on the floor wasn't reliable to happen again. I'm also pretty sure he said after game 2 that the Heat would lose in 5 because LeBron & Wade wouldn't show up and the Heat's shooters (Ray/Miller/Chalmers) weren't capable of getting hot from three again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Did he say that Wade wasn't capable of going off and having a big scoring night in this series?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Probably.

I know he was adamant that LeBron & Wade *wouldn't* have great shooting games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That'll do. Ya he denied everything. ADAMANTLY denied to. What a crock.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't think he ever said that LeBron & Wade couldn't have great shooting games. But he was pretty ADAMANT that they wouldn't.

Did you guys argue after last night's game or something?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya I said it was time to admit you were wrong and he wouldn't admit anything. Couldn't believe it. Then again, I totally could believe it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Funny how he always tells everyone else how wrong they were but doesn't want to admit when he's wrong.

:kobe3

And btw, I'm watching First Take right now and they were just showing highlights of LeBron's shooting in last night's game. And the Spurs weren't sagging off on his jumpers. They were contesting his jumpers and the reason why LeBron still got wide open looks is because the Heat's bigs were setting screens for him to get open.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya that was something else we discussed. He was talking about them sagging and I said no he is getting looks coming off screens and he said nothing. He also had no idea how many jumpers he actually hit (9).


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I didn't think Lebron was going to shoot well out of the paint, that their bit players would have bad games (then guys like Allen went double digits)
and that Wade would continue to play poorly (he had his best game of the playoffs so far.)

So whoopsie daisy on EVERYTHING I thought was going to happen, including a 5 or 7 point Spurs win.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It takes a lot of humility to come in here and admit that SPCDRI. UDFK could learn a lot from you. Class act. Good on ya.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't even know who to pick anymore.

Uh...

Somebody by 14?

:barkley :kobe6


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I NEVER TALKED ABOUT WADE. :lmao Last night shit is still in the chatbox, I'll go look back and show you since JIM has annoyed me beyond belief.


And I never said they wouldn't show up. What kind of fuckery is that, I said they NEEDED to show up to win the series because they couldn't rely on Miller/Allen/Chalmers. Word for word what I said, plz dont twist my words.

Also about to proof you both wrong here so I can safely say you guys love to make shit up or just have revisionist memory. 


I did say Lebron wouldn't be able to have a high scoring game this series btw because of the Spurs defense. He managed that, but around 10 points came in garbage time so..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

At the very least you said, as notorious said, tou said they could but wouldn't.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Spoiler: chatbox






> 06-13, 15:22	JM
> not many people can
> 06-13, 15:22	Magic
> WHO CAN STOP THIS GUY
> ...





> 06-13, 15:30	Magic
> great shooters also don't disappear completely in the playoffs with their jumper
> Edit
> 06-13, 15:29	Magic
> ...






this goes on and on for awhile and I can send you the rest, but notice how literally the whole discussion is about Lebron? Yeah that's because I've never discussed Wade and Bosh with you and I never said anything about how they'll play this series. I dont HATE the Heat, I HATE Lebron. I used to love Wade and I'm still a big fan and I find Bosh likeable. I have nothing against either.


The things I've been wrong about in this series is the shit I was saying about Lebron, as that's who were discussing, not Wade/Bosh.


So unless you can back up any of what you say, which you can't in any way, then plz go away. I've said the same shit about the Heat/Lebron in this thread as I have in the chatbox, so please show me where I mention Wade in any way.

Oh and I already proved that Notorious's word can't be trusted as apparently I was going on about how Wade can't have a big scoring game last night even though I never mentioned Wade once. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LeBron scored 6 points in "garbage time". Even if he got taken out of the game he would've still ended up with 27...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This conversation took place like a week ago. I have no idea what you denying it last night proves.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

But I never said you were going on about Wade can't have a big scoring game. I said it was mostly LeBron.

And yesterday isn't the only time we've talked about this series in the chatbox. But whatever Magic.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So once again, I've never talked about Wade. In any way. At any form. In this thread or the chatbox unless I've said he's regressed in some ways but he's also injured. That is the length I've discussed Wade. I never discussed Bosh. Stop making things up JIM.


I also didn't DENY everything. I accepted being wrong about Lebron, it was Wade/Bosh stuff I denied because it isn't true.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope UDFK is arguing the technicality of COULD not Vs. WOULD not so I can laugh at him further.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I wish the chatbox didn't delete posts after 3 days, so we could see what you were saying after game 2.

Also are you admitting that you were wrong that the Heat playing good team defense with Allen & Miller on the floor at the same time couldn't be reliable to happen again?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

As I recall it basically went like Wade will need to have a big game, others saying he could and you saying he won't. in two words just like that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^um no, I said the big three need to step up because they couldn't rely on miller/chalmers/allen because they wouldn't continue their success. Miller did, Allen and Chalmers didn't, so I wrong about Miller. I said if they wanted to win the series that the big three would have to do it, not their role players.


No, I'm arguing about the fact that you continue to claim I made predictions about how Wade would play in this series when I never did. Same with Bosh, but it looks like you dropped the stuff with Bosh. 

I've already said I was wrong about Lebron. 

Also I'm arguing with the guy that couldn't even remember he was on the chatbox after game 2 and yet apparently remembers everything I said. Yeah, okay.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

OK UDFK

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

06-13, 21:36	JM 
I wasn't here after games 2 or at all for 3 or after


good day and go away. you know nothing JIM, but that really isn't surprising.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Magic, remember when you said the Heat likely wouldn't play great team defense again with both Allen & Miller on the court like they did in game 2 since neither of them are good defenders?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I do. I remember that because it actually happened. I also said they're both liability. Miller, although he is still awful at any type of fake pass or shot, has proven me wrong with his intensity, hustle, and overall effort.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

a simple mistake over which games I was on after and later confirmed the correction really compares UDFK. Stop being a twat.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JIM I've already admitted on being wrong about several things. If I had such a HUGE problem with admitting I'm wrong then why is it that I'm willing to admit I'm wrong on all these things. Do you really think I'm just denying all of the stuff on Wade/Bosh for literally no reason at all? Like come on.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Magic you did say those things about Wade.

You never said that he couldn't have a great scoring game or that he wasn't capable of having one, purely that he wouldn't. The same with LeBron except you were much more ADAMANT about LeBron, or as you like to call him...LeChoke. We've been talking about this series for a week now so of course not everything you say will be in the chatbox history due to it deleting every 72 hours.

I don't recall anyone ever really talking about Bosh except that he was playing soft which was the general consensus.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Why? Come on, I had to have had a justification and since you guys remember everything I say more than me surely you can tell me why. 

I can tell you precisely why I thought Lebron wouldn't have a high scoring game which was because of the ways the Spurs defense was collapsing in on him and making sure he couldn't get easy buckets in the paint. So surely you can tell me why I said that Wade wouldn't have a high scoring game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Because of how terrible Wade has been in the playoffs and the way the Spurs were defending him, forcing him to shoot something that he sucks at.

lel at "you guys remember everything I say more than me surely you can tell me why."

Sounds like a description of me. Since the people in this thread, including you, love to bring up stuff from months ago that I ended up wrong about, or the fact that I'm the only person in this thread whose only allowed to set an opinion on a topic and can never change through the rest of my life.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't care anymore UDFK. I'm just going to finish with OK UDFK and leave it that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Because of how terrible Wade has been in the playoffs and the way the Spurs were defending him, forcing him to shoot something that he sucks at.
> 
> lel at "you guys remember everything I say more than me surely you can tell me why."
> 
> Sounds like a description of me. Since the people in this thread, including you, love to bring up stuff from months ago that I ended up wrong about, or the fact that I'm the only person in this thread whose only allowed to set an opinion on a topic and can never change through the rest of my life.


Spurs weren't ever defending Wade differently and still aren't. They're sagging off of him, but aren't collapsing in on him, only Lebron. They usually just give weak side help for Wade. POINT DENIED.

but I've had enough of this, if you guys really want to believe I said that about Wade/Bosh then go ahead. I don't really care, I'm fine with being wrong about stuff but I really hate when people say I'm wrong about stuff that I'm about 90% sure I never said.



and at least I can bring quotes about the shit you said instead of just going on your word. unk2



Anyways, apparently CP3 and Dwight have once again been discussing the possibility of becoming teammates. ROCKETS. The sweet irony that it would be if the Rockets were to eliminate the Thunder and win the championship next season because of the trade the Thunder did.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I never said the Spurs were collapsing on Wade. I said they were sagging off and forcing him to shoot, something the other teams really didn't do, at least not almost every time Wade gets the ball like San Antonio is doing.

Well it's kind of hard to bring quotes on things that get deleted from the chatbox...


And no the Rockets aren't getting CP3 & Dwight. Unless either one or both take a big paycut. They'd have to put in a lot of work to shed enough cap space. I don't think they can afford to sign either one alone right now because they don't have enough cap space. Assuming Harden & Parsons are untouchable, they'd have to get rid of everyone else on the roster except for like 3 or 4 of their rookies. Their roster would be CP3/Harden/Parsons/?/Dwight and a bunch of minimums and rookie contracts. Just like Miami.

The Hawks are the only team in the NBA at the moment that can afford to sign both CP3 & Howard straight up with them having to take a paycut.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sign and trade?


Although I guess that wouldn't happen either.


Apparently both want to play with the Clippers. My hate for Dwight can literally not grow any bigger than this.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lakers can't sign and trade Dwight because of luxury tax. Clippers would be the only option to sign and trade with. While it would be great if it actually happened, it's not likely that the Rockets can get both.

If CP3 & Dwight team up and don't take paycuts, Hawks are the only option.

Who's saying they want to play for the Clippers? If it's Chris Broussard then more than likely it's false.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao it is. oh man, that guy needs to be fired.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah Broussard's stories are usually

A. Bullshit rumors he made up
B. Stories he stole from other credible sources like Woj, Stein, Berger, etc. that he makes it try to seem like they're his own.


I'm sure CP3 & Dwight would love to play with each other. Why wouldn't they want to play with each other? But the odds of it actually coming true are slimmer than most want to believe.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Correct me if im wrong, but didnt LeBron get alot of his points early on in transition? I still dont believe he crack the Pop code, I just think Miami's defense lead to him getting going early and often


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He got quite few from transition, but he also hit a lot of jumpers to his credit. They were wide open, but so were the jumpers from previous games and this time he was knocking them all down.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

As long as Sterling is the owner, a superteam probably won't form.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Notorious said:


> Lakers can't sign and trade Dwight because of luxury tax.


Nah, that only applies to the Lakers receiving S&T'ed free agents. If you're a tax-paying team, you can't receive...but you can still send out a free agent via S&T.

So, for example, the Lakers could S&T Dwight Howard for Blake Griffin (won't happen, but it's just to explain how it works). However, they wouldn't be able to S&T him to the Clippers for Chris Paul, since CP3 is a free agent...and they wouldn't be able to send out Gasol for CP3, either (again, unlikely, but just for discussion purposes).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ugh this CBA is so confusing with the luxury tax rules.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Man, the CBA rules with trades and signing players is really confusing. Add on conditional rules for picks like lottery protected until a certain year and I definitely get confused with this stuff. Why does trading A for B have to be so difficult. :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lottery protected picks need to end imo. They are one of the dumbest things in sports right now and I just don't understand them whatsoever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Real Deal, since you're here...I'm having this debate on another forum I post on, RealGM, which I'm sure you know of.

Is trading Rondo straight up for Cousins a bad trade for Sacramento? Not really speaking about wins, but more about the value of Cousins. While I acknowledge that he has loads of potential, his off the court issues also bring his value down. And while people can point out that Rondo "statpads" for assists, he's only got a reputation for stepping up in big games and is one of the top PG's in the NBA.

I'm not really saying I want to trade Rondo for Cousins but this scenario has been discussed a lot on the Celtic board.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That would be rather awful for the Kings, imo which I know you don't care about, because it would leave them without any quality big men to build around. They need to keep Cousins and get a quality point guard for him to maximize his talents, otherwise it's just a waste. Getting Rondo and getting rid of Cousins would defeat the purpose of getting a quality guard imo because then they really have nothing to build around. They also already have too many guards on their team, they really need to cut/trade some.

And I know the question about value, but the trade would be a lot better for the Celtics imo as point guards are easier to replace than quality big men that are versatile and have as much talent as Cousins does in his all around game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well of course I know the trade wouldn't really help Sacramento's rebuilding efforts.

But it's more about the value of Cousins. We know he's oozing with potential and his value should be high because of that, but you could also make the argument that the only NBA players with more baggage than Cousins are Metta and Royce White. Cousins' extra baggage and off the court issues bring his value down. But you have to look at it like this...

A talented big man with potential to be a star but has off the court issues is an All-Star, top-tier PG with a history of stepping up in big games and has led his team on two deep playoff runs not enough for him?

I guess the question is more of, what's Cousins's trade value?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Once again I believe Cousins trade value is exceptionally high solely based on the fact he has shown a lot of that potential in games before and his all around game is amazing. He has the potential to be the best big man in the league because of his all around talents, he just really needs a coach/team/something to maximize it and make him a far smarter player because his issues are usually to do with shot selection, poor passes, and poor choices on the court in general. If he could fix those he would be worlds better than he is now.

I guess I'd say a package for him would have to be around the same that the Thunder got for Harden, maybe a bit more or less.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd rather have Rondo than Kevin Martin, a late lottery pick in a weak draft and Jeremy Lamb. Unless Lamb proves to be a great player.

Not to mention that Rondo is on a bargain deal, he only gets $10 mil a year. For the record, I don't want to trade Rondo for Cousins. If Boston trades for Cousins, I'd rather have Cousins to play with Rondo but it's pretty much impossible for the Celtics to get Cousins without trading Rondo.

And I agree Cousins does have the tools to be the best bigman in the league, but his off the court issues have proven to be a recurring theme and whether people want to admit it or not, that brings his value down. I could say a winning environment would change Cousins but trading Cousins for Rondo wouldn't put him in a winning environment or around vets since the Celtics would likely be rebuilding.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Let's all predict how this will turn out then. Maybe you have already, I haven't read much of the conversation.

Is it pretty much a 0% chance he returns to the Lakers? Which team has the most of his boys on it?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm 51/49 on it.

You just never know with Dwight. If I had to bet, I'd bet on Dwight returning to the Lakers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

so 51% he's a Laker 49% any other team in the league?

So possibilities right now are Houston, LA Clippers and LA Lakers? I feel bad for DeAndre Jordan. What about the Hawks?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Parsons is apparently Howard's friend. ROCKETS.


Or maybe he'll just go back to the Magic.


You never know, it's Dwight.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I feel Dwight will go to Atlanta, then demand to be traded by this time next year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Is Parsons Dwight's only white friend? I wonder if Howard is Parsons' friend. 

I wonder how many people admit to being Howard's friend today compared to 3 years ago.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Based on all reports by credible sources the Lakers, Rockets, Hawks and Mavs are the main four candidates for Dwight.

- Lakers really don't need an explanation, they're the most popular team in the NBA, if he re-signs he'll be the face of the franchise for years to come since Kobe is on his last legs and they can offer him more money than the other teams.
- Rockets have a young team with some great young players he could play with in Harden & Parsons, plus they're a big market team.
- Hawks are Dwight's hometown, his BFF Josh Smith plays there and they are the only team that can afford both CP3 & Dwight without them having to take paycuts.
- Mavs have the slimmest chance of signing Dwight of the four. I don't really have anything interesting to say to hype Dallas up. I guess DIRK but who knows how many more years he has to play at a high level.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Is it just me or does it seem that most of the stars from 2003-2005 didn't really ever go through a rebuild of more than year and then got spoiled from winning? Like most of these guys had bad teams for like a year or two max and now they just always expect to have the very best team because they never actually had to go through the pain of losing for very long.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I guess you could say Bosh went through a rebuilding period with Toronto but that's really it.

Most of the others either were in the playoffs their rookie year (Melo, Wade) or only missed the playoffs once or twice before playing for perennial teams (LeBron, Dwight, Deron, CP3)


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

My Dwight prediction:

He will resign with the Lakers.

5 games in, he will demand a trade and get sent to the Rockets.

By the time the trade deadline rolls around, Houston will be tired of his shit and ship him off to the Hawks.

With 5 games left in the season, Howard will be caught having butt sex with Josh Smith and out of embarrassment, he will move to China and team up with Allen Iverson to dominate Chinese Basketball Association.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rockets, he's leaving


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

btw real deal was wrong, Lakers can't do a sign and trade with another team and receive players unless they're going under the 4 million dollar threshold. Or the yahoo reporter is wrong. Does anyone actually understand this CBA?


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Magic said:


> btw real deal was wrong, Lakers can't do a sign and trade with another team and receive players unless they're going under the 4 million dollar threshold. Or the yahoo reporter is wrong. Does anyone actually understand this CBA?


He's wrong. Pulled straight from the CBA FAQ...



> Starting in 2013-14, *the team receiving the player cannot be above the "apron"* ($4 million above the tax level) after the trade1, 2. A team above the apron can receive a player in a sign-and-trade if the trade reduces the team's payroll and the team finishes the trade below the apron.


There are no restrictions on teams sending out players that are being signed and traded, aside from...

1) receiving the correct amount of salary in return, assuming they are over the cap, by 125-150% OR outgoing + $5 million (the percentage depends on two things: the outgoing salary AND whether or not they are a tax-paying team or not)

2) absorbing the correct amount of salary in return, assuming they are under the cap, plus any additional that needs to be matched after absorption



Notorious said:


> Real Deal, since you're here...I'm having this debate on another forum I post on, RealGM, which I'm sure you know of.
> 
> Is trading Rondo straight up for Cousins a bad trade for Sacramento? Not really speaking about wins, but more about the value of Cousins. While I acknowledge that he has loads of potential, his off the court issues also bring his value down. And while people can point out that Rondo "statpads" for assists, he's only got a reputation for stepping up in big games and is one of the top PG's in the NBA.
> 
> I'm not really saying I want to trade Rondo for Cousins but this scenario has been discussed a lot on the Celtic board.


Great trade for Sacramento. I'm not a fan of Cousins, at all. I truly think he's a lost cause. He shoots a low percentage, despite being one of the bigger centers on the floor, he is inconsistent on the defensive end, has an attitude that Paul Westphal and Keith Smart could not deal with, and he comes out of games with lackluster effort and no motivation when he's having trouble.

Yes, loads of talent, but a player like him needs a coach like Phil Jackson or Gregg Popovich. I don't know how much longer Doc Rivers will be in Boston...could be gone this summer, but I don't see him staying long enough to be THAT coach for Cousins.

Rondo is an exceptional talent that can do everything but shoot beyond 15-16 feet out. There's always room to fix that. He's the point guard you want on a team that contains scorers, and he's the defender you need when you're going up against Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Kyrie Irving, Tony Parker, Russell Westbrook, John Wall, Steph Curry, Derrick Rose (if he wants to play), and the other talented PG's we'll see in the near future. There are a lot of them. 

It makes sense to trade a small for a big, and a younger player at that (what...4-5 years younger?), but I'd rather see Boston make an offer elsewhere, because they can get more out of Rondo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Carmelo Anthony's clutch statistics

Shots taken in final 5 minutes
0.432 FG%
0.435 3P%
0.435 Ast%

Final minute
0.333 FG%
0.222 3P%
0.364 Ast%

Final 24 seconds
0.405 FG%
0.231 3P%
0.192 Ast%

Game Winners
22 game winners
0.495 FG% (league leader)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Carmelo Anthony's clutch statistics
> 
> Shots taken in final 5 minutes
> 0.432 FG%
> ...




So clutch that they got eliminated.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Trying to educate myself on every part of the NBA's salary cap rules makes my brain melt.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> So clutch that they got eliminated.


I know, right? Carmelo played so bad, all of his teammates were bailing him out too. JR Smith was balling the entire playoffs, and Chandler was locking up Hibbert. Fucking Carmelo chucking the Knicks out of the playoffs.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ether said:


> I know, right? Carmelo played so bad, all of his teammates were bailing him out too. JR Smith was balling the entire playoffs, and Chandler was locking up Hibbert. Fucking Carmelo chucking the Knicks out of the playoffs.





Doesn't matter, they still lost.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Doesn't matter, they still lost.


That's what I'm saying! JR Smith was putting up monster numbers, Kidd was leading the team with his intangibles, Chandler was showing why he was all defensive first team, and Woodson was playing Pablo and Copeland all series. Carmelo was just chucking away and ballhogging smh, horrible.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sidewinder400 said:


> So clutch that they got eliminated.


I didn't post it to show off his clutchness, just thought it was interesting to share, and since when does that equal to team's performance


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Ether said:


> That's what I'm saying! JR Smith was putting up monster numbers, Kidd was leading the team with his intangibles, Chandler was showing why he was all defensive first team, and Woodson was playing Pablo and Copeland all series. Carmelo was just chucking away and ballhogging smh, horrible.


Get that sht outta here...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I would trade Cousins for Rondo in a heartbeat.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I find it hilarious that after all the heat Ray Allen took for going to Miami, Doc/Pierce/KG now trying to team up somewhere else..Turns out he was just ahead of the curve...Word to The Joker


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Doc, Pierce and KG are only leaving because they're pretty much forced to because none of them want to be in a rebuilding period at this point in their careers. Danny Ainge is likely going with a youth movement, so why would two 36 year old players stay there? Doc Rivers has openly stated he wouldn't want to be in a rebuilding situation, so why would he stay there? And last time I checked, Doc/Pierce/KG aren't running to the team that just knocked them out of the playoffs like Ray did.

Oh and here's what makes Ray so different. Ray's move to Miami was purely a move to spite the Celtics. Every single reason he listed for leaving Boston, he wasn't going to get in Miami. He wanted to be paid more? He took less in Miami. He wanted to be a starter? He's not starting in Miami. He wanted more ballhandling opportunities? Not getting that in Miami. He wanted more plays drawn up for him? Not getting that in Miami.

You know why KG and Pierce were so upset at Ray for leaving? For one, he left them to go play for the team that had just eliminated them two years in a row in the playoffs. And secondly, the main reason why the Ray for OJ Mayo trade didn't happen at the 2012 deadline is because KG & Pierce went to Danny Ainge and begged him not to go through with it. How does Ray repay them? He gives them the middle finger and goes to join their biggest competition.

Comparing what Doc, KG and Pierce are doing to what Ray did is stupid. Doc/KG/Pierce at this point in their careers don't want to be in a rebuilding situation so they want to go to a veteran team that they'll be able to contend with at the twilight of their careers, but they would just prefer to play with each other. Ray ran to the team that eliminated the Celtics two years in a row in a move to spite the team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Real Deal said:


> Great trade for Sacramento. I'm not a fan of Cousins, at all. I truly think he's a lost cause. He shoots a low percentage, despite being one of the bigger centers on the floor, he is inconsistent on the defensive end, has an attitude that Paul Westphal and Keith Smart could not deal with, and he comes out of games with lackluster effort and no motivation when he's having trouble.


I'm on the fence. I don't want to give up on him and deem him a lost cause just yet, but he's not showing any signs that he's changing his ways. And I agree his shooting percentage and his tendency to half-ass games due to him being upset is alarming as well.



> Yes, loads of talent, but a player like him needs a coach like Phil Jackson or Gregg Popovich. I don't know how much longer Doc Rivers will be in Boston...could be gone this summer, but I don't see him staying long enough to be THAT coach for Cousins.


I agree that Cousins needs a coach that will be hard on him, but there aren't that many left in the league. But you should also note that Paul Westphal tried to be hard on Cousins and the result was Cousins demanding a trade which ultimately led to Westphal being fired, if I'm not mistaken.



> Rondo is an exceptional talent that can do everything but shoot beyond 15-16 feet out. There's always room to fix that. He's the point guard you want on a team that contains scorers, and he's the defender you need when you're going up against Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Kyrie Irving, Tony Parker, Russell Westbrook, John Wall, Steph Curry, Derrick Rose (if he wants to play), and the other talented PG's we'll see in the near future. There are a lot of them.
> 
> It makes sense to trade a small for a big, and a younger player at that (what...4-5 years younger?), but I'd rather see Boston make an offer elsewhere, because they can get more out of Rondo.


Rondo has improved his jumper every year. If I'm not mistaken he ranked in the top 10 amongst point guards in mid-range shooting percentage this past season. And while at times he plays matador defense, he's still one of the top defensive PG's in the NBA and a guy that you can trust to bring it on that end when he's facing off against opposing PG's.

Not to mention that you can argue that Rondo steps up his game in the playoffs more than any other player currently in the NBA and he's the only star PG in the NBA that has led his team on a Finals run. Well, other than Parker but you can argue Duncan was just as good. With Rondo, he was clearly the best player on the Celtics during their Finals run.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Think Cousions shot like 45 percent, which is real bad for a Center.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cousins ranked 24th among qualified centers in FG% last season with a percentage of 46.5.
He ranked 52nd amongst all centers in FG%.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> Doc, Pierce and KG are only leaving because they're pretty much forced to because none of them want to be in a rebuilding period at this point in their careers. Danny Ainge is likely going with a youth movement, so why would two 36 year old players stay there? Doc Rivers has openly stated he wouldn't want to be in a rebuilding situation, so why would he stay there? And last time I checked, Doc/Pierce/KG aren't running to the team that just knocked them out of the playoffs like Ray did.
> 
> Oh and here's what makes Ray so different. Ray's move to Miami was purely a move to spite the Celtics. Every single reason he listed for leaving Boston, he wasn't going to get in Miami. He wanted to be paid more? He took less in Miami. He wanted to be a starter? He's not starting in Miami. He wanted more ballhandling opportunities? Not getting that in Miami. He wanted more plays drawn up for him? Not getting that in Miami.
> 
> ...


At the end of the day, they're all leaving to try to win a ring elsewhere


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

wasn't there bad blood between Allen and Rondo too?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Who doesnt have bad blood with Rondo? I'd assume he's not liked around the league..Just assuming tho :lmao :lmao 

According to Shaq he drove Doc & all the vets crazy. Love his game but from the neck up is the issue which is probably the same with many players, just about how much you can deal with..


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah I think Rondo even commented on it. said something like he doesn't have many NBA friends.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rondo has gotten along with every single one of his teammates except Allen. And everyone is getting along with Rondo except for one person, well then maybe Rondo wasn't the problem.

Rondo has a great bond with KG, Pierce and Doc. Sure him and Doc go at it at times but they hardly have any bad blood for each other. Rondo & KG are the closest friends on the team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious you forgot the other reason Ray went to Miami over Boston...he wanted a ring. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm sure he would've wanted a ring regardless if he stayed in Boston or not.

Doesn't change the fact that he's a fraud punk bitch that puts himself before the team yet since he's friends with people from the media he gets a reputation as the "classiest guy in the NBA."


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

...how did he put himself in front of the team by leaving to have a better chance at a ring? It's not like he forced his way out or anything, he was a free agent.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Even though the team was playing the best it had in years with Avery Bradley starting, he still complained because he wasn't a starter?
Even though he wasn't the player he used to be, he still complained that he wanted more shot attempts?
Even though he wasn't a good ballhandler he still complained because he wanted to handle the ball more?
Even though Rondo was better than him and the star of the team, he complained because Rondo would tell him what do on the court?

And then used all of those as reasons to leave Boston for Miami even though he would get none of those things in Miami.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Woj saying that the Clippers & Celtics are in deep discussions on a trade that would send Doc & KG for a package built around Eric Bledsoe, DeAndre Jordan and two 1st round picks.



Edit: So now Marc Stein's latest report is saying that the Clippers are hesitant to trade Eric Bledsoe to Boston because they want to hold on to him with the hopes of doing a S&T of Griffin & Bledsoe for Dwight Howard.

Ugh. Fuck Dwight. WE WANT BLEDSOE


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Boston needs to realize that they aren't going to get much for a declining Garnett who may retire very soon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Now Woj is saying that the Lakers will not under any circumstances trade Dwight to the Clippers. Oh and also he says that apparently if the Clipper trade were to go through Doc Rivers wants to coach CP3 & Bledsoe in LA. Fuck off Doc.

Bill Simmons (Who has good Boston sources) is saying that the ideal scenario that Danny Ainge wants is Doc/KG/Terry/Lee for Bledsoe/Jordan/Butler/picks.

Personally, I think the Clippers are bluffing to see if Boston would take the deal without Bledsoe. I remember when the CP3 trade was being discussed they were also refusing to trade both Eric Gordon and the unprotected Minnesota pick like they are with Bledsoe but eventually they caved in.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Woj just tweeted that the two biggest reasons the Clippers don't want to involve Eric Bledsoe is because of his value as a trade asset and because Doc Rivers wants to coach both CP3 and Eric Bledsoe.

Three words. Fuck off Doc.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> Three words. Fuck off Doc.












Dont disrespect Doc


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> @BA_Turner Doc Rivers has been informed Clippers won't accept Celtics offer. Rivers prepared to stay in Boston, sources say.


Welp...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

That'll make things awkward. Nothing is more awkward than keeping a guy who doesn't want to be there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Doc pretty obviously doesn't want to be in Boston anymore, and if a coach doesn't want to coach the team, why keep him?

With KG and Pierce it's tricky. They would prefer to stay in Boston and finish their careers there but if Boston chooses to rebuild and go with a youth movement, then they would prefer to traded because at this point in their careers they don't want to go through a rebuild.

So based on what's been reported by credible sources, the three reasons the Clippers don't want to trade Bledsoe
1. They value him as a trade asset.
2. If Doc Rivers becomes the Clippers coach, Doc wants to coach both CP3 and Bledsoe.
3. They plan to offer Blake Griffin & Bledsoe to the Lakers for Dwight in a S&T.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao you can trade a coach?


I know how it would go down, but the whole thing is just outright weird to me. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic said:


> :lmao you can trade a coach?
> 
> 
> I know how it would go down, but the whole thing is just outright weird to me. :lmao


"Why yes, yes you can" (c) Jon Gruden


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if Dwight would want to be traded to a team that resides in the same city that would contained a lot of pissed off fans for him leaving the Lakers considering they pretty much staked their future on him.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:bosh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao

Is the STOP sign in Duncan's picture photoshopped or is it really there? Either way it's perfect for the picture :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a very hard time imagining that Rondo was the main instigator that led to him and Ray Allen not getting along. Allen has shown his true colors this year, he's not a true competitor and he really took the cowards way out by bailing on his teammates with his tail between his legs after losing 2 straight emotional series against the Heat in the playoffs. Allen showed what separates him from the true greats of the game despite him probably still being the best jump shooter the game has ever seen. That lack of fire, determination, willingness to over come adversity, willingness to stand with his teammates for a common cause.. Allen wanted to ride Lebron's coat tail to an easy ring and spite guys like Rondo who he didn't like in Boston. Allen didn't believe in himself or his team to climb a new mountain and just figured it was too hard and looked for an easy way out. This wasn't a mutual exit, Pierce and KG fully expected him to be back to finish what they started. They pushed the Heat to 7 games in 2012 after all. There's a reason there's no love between Pierce/KG/Rondo and Allen.. he quit on them.


People give Lebron shit for leaving Cleveland.. I think Lebron is 100x more in the right to leave then Ray was to go to the Celtics biggest inter-conference rival at the time who eliminated them in for 2 consecutive years. If you can't beat em, join em right? Just some bitch shit from a player I once admired and respected. Glad we got to see who Ray Allen REALLY is before he retired. Poor man you should be ashamed to put on that Heat jersey. I don't feel that way about anyone else on their team.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Aid180 said:


> That'll make things awkward. Nothing is more awkward than keeping a guy who doesn't want to be there.












Yeah.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ray did quit on KG/Pierce/Rondo and he definitely betrayed KG/Pierce, who stuck their necks out and begged Danny Ainge not to go through with the Memphis trade. And Ray gives them the middle finger the first chance he gets and runs to ride LeBron's coattails to a ring.

Neither LeBron or Ray are wrong for leaving their teams. They're free agents, they have a right do whatever they want. But I definitely don't like the way either went about it. LeBron with his Decision spectacle and Ray with his faulty "reasoning" for leaving the team and his antics during his last year(s) in Boston and the months following his signing with the Heat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stall_19 said:


> I wonder if Dwight would want to be traded to a team that resides in the same city that would contained a lot of pissed off fans for him leaving the Lakers considering they pretty much staked their future on him.


Do you really think he thinks things through? He wouldn't even realize this.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Ray did quit on KG/Pierce/Rondo and he definitely betrayed KG/Pierce, who stuck their necks out and begged Danny Ainge not to go through with the Memphis trade. And Ray gives them the middle finger the first chance he gets and runs to ride LeBron's coattails to a ring.
> 
> Neither LeBron or Ray are wrong for leaving their teams. They're free agents, they have a right do whatever they want. But I definitely don't like the way either went about it. LeBron with his Decision spectacle and Ray with his faulty "reasoning" for leaving the team and his antics during his last year(s) in Boston and the months following his signing with the Heat.


I'm pretty damn certain Ray said one of his reasons for leaving is that he wanted to win a ring and that he didn't feel like he was wanted in Boston. Maybe Pierce/KG did want him, but Ainge sure the hell didn't and that made him feel like he wasn't wanted, which was true, so his reasons for leaving were fine. Stop hating so much.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ainge shops everyone. From the coach to the 15th man, he makes it clear that no one is safe and if he feels there's a deal to help the team, he'll have no hesitation in going through with it.

Ray is the only one who acted like a diva about it. You people quit babying him. "Oh my god Danny Ainge shopped Ray Allen, how could he" Fuck outta here. Ray winning a title had shit all to do with it. That's a cop out. If he cared that much about winning a title he would've never negotiated with Boston and went to them to demand outlandish things like a 3 year, $27 mil contract with a no trade clause. He went to Miami once Boston wouldn't give him that contract and the other things he demanded.

But keep sipping the kool-aid.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Stall_19 said:


> I wonder if Dwight would want to be traded to a team that resides in the same city that would contained a lot of pissed off fans for him leaving the Lakers considering they pretty much staked their future on him.


A lot of cities don't like him right now. He just has to deal with the mess that he's created.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sadly he's the kind of guy, that will never look at himself, never his problem


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight will play for a team he actually wants to play for, avg 22 & 12 or whatever and everyone will be on their knees calling him Superman again..Watch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That place is Houston


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Dwight will play for a team he actually wants to play for, avg 22 & 12 or whatever and everyone will be on their knees calling him Superman again..Watch


no one will ever like dwight again. I hated him before he came to LA like many others for the way he fucked the Magic organization now and the way he's fucking the Lakers organization now. The guy just doesn't get it. He also wants to leave the NBA's glamour franchise because he can't take the pressure, that's literally just sad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Ainge shops everyone. From the coach to the 15th man, he makes it clear that no one is safe and if he feels there's a deal to help the team, he'll have no hesitation in going through with it.
> 
> Ray is the only one who acted like a diva about it. You people quit babying him. "Oh my god Danny Ainge shopped Ray Allen, how could he" Fuck outta here. Ray winning a title had shit all to do with it. That's a cop out. If he cared that much about winning a title he would've never negotiated with Boston and went to them to demand outlandish things like a 3 year, $27 mil contract with a no trade clause. He went to Miami once Boston wouldn't give him that contract and the other things he demanded.
> 
> But keep sipping the kool-aid.


So what if Ainge does it everyone? Not every athlete likes being treated that way. If you want to say it's a business move then so is Allen's decision to leave, he didn't like the way Ainge was running things so he went to a team he liked better. What's your problem with that? That he left your coveted big three in Boston? Apparently they didnt want him anyways so it isn't a huge deal and I don't know why you keep saying it's one.

lol @ you saying he doesn't want to win a title. Every athlete, well the majority anyways, care deeply about winning championships, especially a guy like Allen. 

Going to Miami was a bit of a slap to Boston, but don't make it seem like that's the only reason he left. Everyone knows that the Heat are the best place to go to win titles and that's a good reason for any old time athlete to go there and attempt to win a ring or another one.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Saw this the other day and thought it was funny.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I LOVE THAT GREG ANTHONY ONE :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Yeah.


Vince is one of the only stars who legit mailed in the season until he got traded, probably the only one. Just look at the splits

Toronto- 16/3/3 on 41%
Nets (after trade)- 28/6/5 on 46%

:lmao.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Just an FYI, guys...you can't trade a coach. I saw someone ask that earlier.

In the NFL, you most certainly can. Not so in the NBA.

Basically, Boston would accept the Clippers' offer, then release Doc Rivers so he can go coach the Clips. In addition to that, you'd probably see the Celtics buy out Pierce.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I know how the process would go down, but it's just a hilarious concept to me what the Celtics/Clippers were planning to do.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Game 5, on Father's Day, with the :goodfather playing. THE FIX IS IN! :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wade is getting 40 tonight. Gotta represent for all the :goodfathers of the world.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This is pretty much a must win for SA since I don't think its realistic to expect them to win back to back in Miami. Heat haven't lost back to back games in a long time tho they haven't won back to back games since the Bulls series either. 

I think the 3 days off will definitely do SA good considering guys like Duncan struggled on defensive rotations in the second half of game 4 and Parker went MIA after a great first half. Hope his hamstring is ok now.

Miami would really have their backs against the wall if they lose tonight, its gonna be a similar situation to the 11 finals where they went back to Miami for game 6 and Dallas was able to clinch the series. SA has already proven they can win @ Miami so that isn't a problem but the fact that the Heat always rebound well off a loss will be a factor.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

The Celtics aren't "trading" Doc Rivers, KG or PP. 

http://tracking.si.com/2013/06/15/clippers-moving-on-from-doc-rivers/?sct=hp_t2_a5&eref=sihp


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bill Simmons speaking the truth on Twitter right now. Doc Rivers for the last month has basically been trying to bail on his players because the team isn't what they used to be and the media is giving him a pass because they like him.

Should this deal not get done, the Celtics need to fire Doc Rivers. Why bring back a coach that doesn't want to be here?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, if Doc doesnt like the direction things are headed, I see nothing wrong with him wanting out. He should've never re-signed imo..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with Doc wanting out, he has that right. But should this trade fail, Danny Ainge should not bring back a coach who doesn't want to be here.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

As a diehard Celtics apologist, I want to see the future be bright in Boston. I remember how the franchise went in the shitter after Bird, McHale, and Parish left while the choices for the future were busts and tragedies (Montross and Antoine Walker the former, Len Bias and Reggie Lewis the latter). I also realize that the team is going to have to take a couple of steps back as the window for this team to get another ring as is has slammed shut. Bledsoe might not be a bad choice for a guard, but that also depends on what they plan to do regarding Rondo. Jordan fell flat during the postseason, not to mention will the Clippers be willing to pay most of the salaries of Pierce and Garnett. Donald Sterling is a notorious cheapskate. 

Ainge and Rivers should have a sit down and find out exactly what Doc wants for the future. Boston won't contend right away, and the Bulls and Pacers will be the most likely threats to the Heat's control of the East next year and the year after. Then, go from there. I'd do what I can to keep Doc happy, but at the same time let him know it's going to take a couple of years at least to get back. 

I'd be willing to trade Garnett, and let Pierce retire a Celtic. Pierce could say he spent his entire career in a Boston uniform. Meanwhile, use the draft to start building for the future and use the money you freed up to go after a big-time FA. 

Meanwhile...Spurs need to win tonight. I don't rule them out of winning back-to-back games in Miami and the AAA, but it'll be a little easier to breathe taking a 3-2 lead back to South Beach then being down 3-2.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

This is a damn shame.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Aid180 said:


> Game 5, on Father's Day, with the :goodfather playing. THE FIX IS IN! :side:


It's the Way of Wade show tonight...Or as my man Shaq so eloquently puts it:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Makaveli said:


> This is a damn shame.



There's always going to be conspiracies surrounding the NBA no matter what. Tim Donaghy scandal open that up wide open. 




I got the Spurs tonight. Close game 89-84.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Makaveli said:


> This is a damn shame.


The NBA is the most manipulated game in American Sports lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Manu starting

and hits a three to open up the game.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Ginobli gets three for a two. RIGGED.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Green stick to draining threes man :lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Parker doesn't look right so the Spurs gonna need Manu to keep hitting shots like this. Another Green or Neal lights out shooting night wouldn't hurt either


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Makaveli said:


> This is a damn shame.


I agree it's a damn shame you actually believe in that shit.


There are no rigged winners, teams still have to go out there and win. If there was rigged winners Lebron would be going for a 3 peat right now and we would have gotten Lakers/Heat in the first year of the big three.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This is game three all over again


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Heat getting lit up. 16 point lead early 2nd. Green going off yet again.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow at those Green stats. I knew he was playing out of his mind but didn't realize it was that historic. If SA wins he has a great case for MVP


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Green about to make finals history. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lebron can't make shots unless it's fast break or wide open...he is not made for the finals.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Manu should text his wife at halftime and tell her to.go to the bank to get some money out for the flop on that three. The reffing has been awful in this game and it's a testament to the heat's will power that they haven't lost their cool .


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Magic said:


> Lebron can't make shots unless it's fast break or wide open...he is not made for the finals.


What on earth are you talking about :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What are you talking about? He's made around 25% of the his shots from outside of the restricted zone. How are you defending that? he did well in hitting his jumpers last game, but since spurs game plan is to leave him as wide open as possible for those im not really impressed.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*What a swagged out commercial. Look at all these greats.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

UNC would've had a tad more hardware if Green was shooting like this at UNC...


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*The Sports Lounge 19 June 17th, 2013*

https://archive.org/details/TheSportsLounge19June17th2013

0:00-16:05 Marcus and Travis discuss the 2013 U.S. Open won by Justin Rose. Phil Mickelson finishes second for the 6th time in his career.

16:05- 46:00 Drue Aman returns to talk NBA Finals, the first two games of the Stanley Cup, is he going to Australia to see the Dodgers and Diamondbacks open the 2014 MLB season (no) and Miguel Sano gets called up to AA.

46:00- 1:16:00 Marcus returns to talk NBA, NHL and Russian/U.S. relations.

You can also listen to The Sports Lounge on various other sites throughout the week.

- RadioFubar.com at 9 p.m. Central on Sunday nights.
- DakotaSportsFM.com at 11 a.m. on Monday mornings.
- Anytime on ITunes. Subscribe right here. https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/sports-lounge/id660074935


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lebron with a deep 2/3 , steal , assist and then gets to the line in the first minute and change.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Holy shit Green,anyone know how long his contract runs because he is in line for a biiiig raise


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Danny Green isn't human. 10 MILLION CONTRACT COMING UP. His value has literally skyrocketed these playoffs and this series.


edit: he's signed until the end of 2015.


lebron going to the spurs to team up with GREEN in 2014.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

jerichosjacket said:


> Holy shit Green,anyone know how long his contract runs because he is in line for a biiiig raise




Shouldn't you be in Chicago in someones lap waiting on Jericho to put you back on? :lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Shouldn't you be in Chicago in someones lap waiting on Jericho to put you back on? :lmao


I am , he payed extra to get wifi.

Only a day or two more till my pay pal account goes through and i can get that name change . Cant wait :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Danny Green maybe the GOAT. Amazing defensive play there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DANNY GREEN BEST PLAYER IN THE WORLD.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

jerichosjacket said:


> I am , he payed extra to get wifi.
> 
> Only a day or two more till my pay pal account goes through and i can get that name change . Cant wait :side:


I honestly never noticed your username until while I was watching that match vs Cm Punk..I was like "whats going on here"


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GREEN is probably on drugs.

SA have let Miami back into this game too easily though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Green's new nickname is Green Arrow


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

This is insane, this hot streak green is on is why i watch sports. I love seeing historic shit like this, and it coming from a non-superstar on the biggest stage makes it that much more special. Awesome stuff


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Who is this Manu guy? I almost grown accustom to him playing bad this series


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Who is this Manu guy? I almost grown accustom to him playing bad this series


Manu? Did you see Splitter? He's ballin too lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

jerichosjacket said:


> This is insane, this hot streak green is on is why i watch sports. I love seeing historic shit like this, and it coming from a non-superstar on the biggest stage makes it that much more special. Awesome stuff


NON-SUPERSTAR? WHO ARE YOU CALLING A NON-SUPERSTAR? SURELY NOT DANNY "THE BEST PLAYER IN THE WORLD" GREEN. Lebron who? Oh yeah, Lebron James, getting shut down in transition by GREEN.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Manu? Did you see Splitter? He's ballin too lol


Threw water on my face to make sure I wasnt buggin out


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol Magic is o.d-ing on joy from this game


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Up 14 with 10 1/2 to play. I hope the Spurs can put this away and prevent any late game drama.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

jerichosjacket said:


> Lol Magic is o.d-ing on joy from this game


I've liked Danny Green for a long time now because of FANTASY basketball so I'm stoked he's been such a champ this series.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

#Mark said:


> What on earth are you talking about :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


so mark, what exactly were you laughing at?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Miami acting like they were satisfied with getting just 1 in SA.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

It's possible Heat could actually pull off rebounding battle this game and still get blown out...odd

Heat's defense just got torched this game...Wouldnt put it on their offense

Though, Bosh shouldve shot more...waaay more


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Heat shot 38 percent, they're misses lead to a bunch of fast break opportunities for SA that led to a lot of easy baskets for Parker/Manu. 38% is unacceptable, if it wasn't for the Spurs turnover it would have been way worse, this is an all around bad game for the Heat.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Wow just fucking wow. I didn't want to talk shit about the officiating but my fucking god.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Who is this bald headed guy for Miami hitting 3's all of a sudden?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Heat's run here is based of a ridiculous moving screen call on Diaw, when it was Diaw the one who was being fouled. Little shit like that can shift momentum. Refs need to do their job better.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anybody ever seen 2 4 point plays by the same player in a game?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I think someone else has done it, maybe it was Ray, but not in the playoffs. Pretty impressive tbh.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Has anybody ever seen 2 4 point plays by the same player in a game?


Maybe Jamaal Crawford? Maybe..He's one guy who always seems to get those opportunities


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Duncan just took :bosh6 to school


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Joel said:


> Heat's run here is based of a ridiculous moving screen call on Diaw, when it was Diaw the one who was being fouled. Little shit like that can shift momentum. Refs need to do their job better.


Well they just made it up with the call on Mike Miller...It is what it is..They've done decent job for the most part imo


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This series has been complete shit. Blowout after blowout after blowout after blowout.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Well they just made it up with the call on Mike Miller...It is what it is..They've done decent job for the most part imo


that wasn't a makeup call, that was legit a violation and they showed us a reply showing that it was accurate. you saw a replay of the chalmers/diaw screen and chalmers nailed diaw. 



And Lebron has absolutely cost the Heat the game in this second half, thoughts Heatwave?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> This series has been complete shit. Blowout after blowout after blowout after blowout.


Wanna press your luck and call blowout next game?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Heatwave why won't you answer my question.


Lebron has completely ruined the Heat this second half. Comment. He even just got a moving screen that got rid of a three for Allen. His only make this quarter came off a travel, even if you disagree that it wasn't a foul it's still only one field goal this quarter.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

"Thi$ i$ going to Game 7 Folk$"

:stern


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Well they just made it up with the call on Mike Miller...It is what it is..They've done decent job for the most part imo


One was the wrong call. The other was the right call.

Care to explain where the make up is on that?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic said:


> Heatwave why won't you answer my question.
> 
> 
> Lebron has completely ruined the Heat this second half. Comment. He even just got a moving screen that got rid of a three for Allen. His only make this quarter came off a travel, even if you disagree that it wasn't a foul it's still only one field goal this quarter.


Game wasnt lost on the offensive end imo, it was the defensive end


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SA can't blow this game


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Joel said:


> One was the wrong call. The other was the right call.
> 
> Care to explain where the make up is on that?


ticky tack..didnt have to be made


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Green.

Three.

Game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DAGGER. GREEN. DAGGER.


it's tick tack but it's not allowed in any way, Heatwave. You can't have tick tack screens out of bounds when screens aren't allowed in any way out of bounds.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

'Mean' Danny Green with 'dat "here endeth the lesson" three.

Allen and Ginobili really stepped it up in the second half and the referees really stepped it down.










:lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Shout out to Parker. He was 10/14 and really clutch in the fourth.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Danny Green playing himself into a Finals MVP award.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Gino did it tonight, Green just a fucking beast!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Anybody notice the Heat could never go on a run unless the refs blew a bunch of whistles throughout the run?

The Heat would've been blown out tonight if not for the shady officiating at times tonight. Not just at the end either. They also did it in the 2nd and 3rd.

10 point game at the end is deceptive imo. Spurs killed them tonight and the refs made it appear closer than it really was.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

If Spurs close it tuesday, Green Arrow FMVP no doubt.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Who cares about the officiating. I need the Lebron dick riders to get in here and explain to me how the GOAT has only managed to play well in one game out of five thus far.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It was nice to see vintage Manu show up.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

My god, Coach Pop, king of the post game interview.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

HardKoR said:


> My god, Coach Pop, king of the post game interview.


1 word answers huh?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

BREAKING NEWS: LeBron James desperately seeking trade to Spurs


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I think Manu starting really helped his confidence for this series. I think they also said before the game this was his first time starting all season.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Pop made a great adjustment putting Manu in the starting line up and I assume he's gonna start him in game 6 as well. Duncan and Parker played great games as well, probably benefited from the 3 day layoff. Green's shooting has been unreal, good chance he wins finals MVP if they win game 6. SA also really attacked Mike Miller in the 4th which was a good strategy on their behalf. 

I predicted SA in 6 before the series started, gonna stick with it in hopes of being right but the fact that the Heat always rebound well off a loss makes me reconsider. 

Not sure why they didn't run Bron on the block tonight. His finishing was terrible otherwise and he didn't shoot the J with much confidence or rhythm. He doesn't look the same even if he does get a few transition buckets to get him going. The only way he does go off is if his jumper is on which has been a rare sight in this series except for game 4. 

Wade played well especially relative to his regular Hughes self. I think he's picked his game up for whatever reason.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Stern gonna send them dogs out for game 6.

:stern


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Poor splitter. Gets bounced out of the starting lineup yet still goes for 3 turnovers. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Magic said:


> Who cares about the officiating. I need the Lebron dick riders to get in here and explain to me how the GOAT has only managed to play well in one game out of five thus far.


be frank, magic. he was solid in game 1 and game 4.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm sure game 4 is the one game he's referring to where he played well.

Game 1, he was good depending on the standard you hold him to. It's a subpar game for a guy held to a GOAT standard but it was a good game for an average All-Star.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Didn't see most of the game, as I was watching the PPV, but did see most of the 4th. Green is still playing well, but Parker said it best in the presser, "I can't believe he's still open". 

Well done on San Antonio to fight over Miami's runs after they came back. 

Glad Ginobili finally had a really good game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Champ said:


> be frank, magic. he was solid in game 1 and game 4.


His scoring was still lacking in game 1. His overall play really hasn't been that bad, except this past game where he was all around awful in my opinion. On defense and offense, but his overall play in the other games really hasnt been that bad. Not scoring though is unacceptable from the top player in the game. Jordan never scored less than 20 points in any game in the finals, let alone 3 games in a row.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

ESPN reporting Bron was 1-8 when guarded by Diaw in this game, 7-14 against everyone else.

Crazy stat.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I'm sure game 4 is the one game he's referring to where he played well.
> 
> Game 1, he was good depending on the standard you hold him to. It's a subpar game for a guy held to a GOAT standard but it was a good game for an average All-Star.


how many avg all-stars capable of putting up 18-10-10 though? or have even come close/?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Literally every all star could put up 18-10-10. That's like an average triple double. Now 18-18-10 is a little different, until you realize that no one on the Heat can actually rebound in which case it becomes really predictable. :jt7

Rondo could still put up 18-18-10 btw.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Its not about the statline. 16 of those 18 rebounds were defensive boards and a lot of them were uncontested that could've gone to anybody on the team. It was similar to game 6 vs Boston in the 2010 ECSF where Bron had 19 boards but they were not nearly as impressive in context. 

Jason Kidd a few years ago could put that statline up. In 2010, he had a game where he put up 19/16/17 and he was 36 years old and well passed his prime at this point. Rondo is a good mention.

Besides, its about impact on the game, not necessarily about the stat line. A guy could put up 25/5/5 and have a better game than the game 1 Bron had. That's what I meant when I said an average All-Star could have a game like that.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Diaw was the star tonight. lebron didn't get an inch in the post. Green is Green. Everyone came up huge and they get rewarded with a blowout, as I believe the 10 point margin is deceptive. 

SA can close this out in six IMO. James and Wade cant get going in unison, even on the floor together they were only +2 in game 4.

My gameplan if I'm SA is to shut down Lebron and weather the storm from Wade. Kill them on O where you're unguardable.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Its not about the statline. 16 of those 18 rebounds were defensive boards and a lot of them were uncontested that could've gone to anybody on the team. It was similar to game 6 vs Boston in the 2010 ECSF where Bron had 19 boards but they were not impressive in context.
> 
> Jason Kidd a few years ago could put that statline up. In 2010, he had a game where he put up 19/16/17 and he was 36 years old and well passed his prime at this point. Rondo is a good mention.
> 
> Besides, its about impact on the game, not necessarily about the stat line. A guy could put up 25/5/5 and have a better game than the game 1 Bron had. That's what I meant when I said an average All-Star could have a game like that.


Kidd did it ok, but Rondo isnt avg...and I dont think anyone would've complained about that game if Miami pulled it off..It wasnt like those stats were just being padded with 2 minutes to go while they were up or down 20..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Kidd did it ok, but Rondo isnt avg...and I dont think anyone would've complained about that game if Miami pulled it off..It wasnt like those stats were just being padded with 2 minutes to go while they were up or down 20..


Bron definitely had something to do with why Miami didn't it pull it off tho. His scoring in the 4th quarter was lacking and his decision making was off in a couple of possessions. Definitely remember a couple of plays where he could've finished over the Spurs bigs but chose to pass it to Bosh who was far out at the 3 pt line. 

And keep in mind, I'm saying average All-Star, somebody who's a perennial All-Star, not quite at the superstar level but also not your run of the mill type. Its not like that's an insult.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree LeBron didnt have a good 4th but I dont think that equals he played horrible or had an avg game...Good game just not great by his standards. Which even by his standards, hard to dismiss. 

and even with your reasoning, I still dont think avg all-star would classify Rondo.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Even if you exclude Rondo, you still got J Kidd's corpse doing 19/16/17. 

I'm sure if I really look into it, I could find a few more stat lines that are similar. But anyway, all I'm really saying is it was a below average game for his standards but a good one for a perennial All-Star but considering he's held to a much higher pedestal than that, he could be criticized for it. Obviously, not as much as Wade who disappeared after the first half or Bosh who was camping at the 3 pt line but as a superstar, he does take part of the blame imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That might have been the last time Ginobli played at Spurs arena. What a good tiem to show up. 

Stellar series


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Magic said:


> I agree it's a damn shame you actually believe in that shit.
> 
> 
> There are no rigged winners, teams still have to go out there and win. If there was rigged winners Lebron would be going for a 3 peat right now and we would have gotten Lakers/Heat in the first year of the big three.


I'm not arguing that the game is rigged. I'm arguing that the officiating bias toward certain teams/players, specifically the Lakers in this instance, is ridiculous.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know why Lebron's play is being talked about. Lebron not scoring enough or something like that isn't why the Heat lose the game. They lost the game because the Spurs shot 60%. Defense needs to show up.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

HardKoR said:


>


Ray Allen who?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ray Allen got humbled

:allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Stall_19 said:


> I don't know why Lebron's play is being talked about. Lebron not scoring enough or something like that isn't why the Heat lose the game. They lost the game because the Spurs shot 60%. Defense needs to show up.


Tried to tell em...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So two Lebron homers agree that Lebron isn't to blame...right. Even though Lebron in the second half was getting torched by Parker/Pick and rolls(that was the fourth), missed shots in transition, got owned by Green in transition, set a moving screen in the last 5 minutes of the game, missed shots in the last 5 minutes of the game and only made a layup where he traveled, threw a ball straight out of bounds, and overall wasn't very aggressive in attempting to score.

Yeah, he was perfectly fine.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HardKoR said:


>


Did you guys see the look on Allen's face when it happened? It was a legendary mask of buttsoreness. :lmao




Concerning the officiating in this game...

As most of you know, I was one of the loudest people in here bitching about dat Miami bias when it comes to officiating. I don't believe they would have made it past the Pacers without the ref help. But so far in the Finals, I haven't been seeing it. The two phantom foul calls on Diaw were pretty ridiculously bad but outside of those, I didn't see the refs trying to strongly influence the game for Miami. Had they wanted Miami to win this one, we'd be looking at a Miami 3-2 lead right now.

Now, that's not to say we won't see any bias come game 6 but I think the officiating has been pretty fair through these 5 games. As fair as NBA officiating can be, that is. Meaning there haven't been any games with any strong bias one way or the other outside of a few bad calls here and there.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bron's defense was solid for most of the game especially early in the 3rd where he seemed very active, got a few steals which ignited the break but I do remember Manu/Parker having success driving against him in the 4th so its not like he was playing flawless on that end of the floor either. Look at SA's starting line up and all of them had great offensive games so you can blame Miami's team defense as a whole but Bron and everyone else should shoulder the blame evenly. 

And you can't just ignore his offensive woes in the second half. IDK how Boris Diaw of all people shut him down. Maybe fatigue is just finally catching up to him. He's been carrying a pretty heavy load throughout the playoffs especially in the ECF. You can see it in some of his drives and inability to finish at the rim too which is where he's always been elite. He's not getting a lot of points in the paint unless he's scoring in transition.



Tater said:


> Did you guys see the look on Allen's face when it happened? It was a legendary mask of buttsoreness. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Even though I want Spurs to just end it game 6. Miami will come back ocne again and take it, this is going to a game 7


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

HardKoR said:


> Wow just fucking wow. I didn't want to talk shit about the officiating but my fucking god.


It was pretty atrocious, wasn't it? Spurs are lucky they shot a ridiculous 60%. The refs really didn't do them any favors. Spurs got away with a few fouls, sure (easily missable ones), but the Heat not only got away with way more, but they were bailed out by bogus whistles multiple times that should have gone the other way (like Chalmers elbowing Diaw in the chin then flopping)

I have read that Heat fans were shitting their pants over a couple calls against the Heat late in the game, but give me a break. Miller's screen was clearly both moving and set out of bounds, LeBron was clearly moving on his screen. . .he even hit the guys sideways with his shoulder to bump him and it was his ONLY FOUL OF THE GAME.

Meanwhile, Chalmers was not only allowed to elbow Diaw in the face, but was even rewarded for it by the refs. The refs also called multiple cheap touch fouls on the Spurs late in the game, and gave the Heat free throws on almost every possession precisely when they needed it.

Not to mention the bogus travel calls against Parker and Diaw, where apparently 2 steps is too much (for Parker), and zero steps is too much (for Diaw). Dude didn't even establish a pivot foot yet and got called for a "travel".



Joel said:


> Heat's run here is based of a ridiculous moving screen call on Diaw, when it was Diaw the one who was being fouled. Little shit like that can shift momentum. Refs need to do their job better.


Almost all of their runs last night came on the backs of whistles throughout the run. Felt a lot like a Thunder game tbh.

Spurs fans were bitching about it throughout the game on basketball forums I was going to.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone know why Birdman hasn't been playing?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Juwon Howard coaching SWAG, we know who's going to be on Kidd's staff, all first timers!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Bron's defense was solid for most of the game


Eh...He was one of the guys giving Green open looks..


Regarding Birdman. Probably not playing because Miami wants more shooting on the court to create spacing...Though they should probably be more concerned with protecting the rim which he's halfway decent at


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

What? I thought the deal was over??

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--c...n-garnett-doc-rivers-deal-done-160920220.html



> The Boston Celtics and Los Angeles Clippers are discussing possible compromises to including guard Eric Bledsoe into the Kevin Garnett-Doc Rivers deal with hopes of completing an agreement on Monday, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Starz did you really believe that?

Clippers pretended like they weren't going to accept the deal with Bledsoe in it to see if the Celtics would fold and take it, but since I'm guessing they didn't, they're going back to re-negotiate.

I think the only way Bledsoe isn't involved in the trade is if the Clippers agree to back Terry and Lee.

---------------------

Anyway, rumors that the Bucks will attempt to sign-and-trade Brandon Jennings to the Pacers for Danny Granger. I doubt Indiana would accept that. Jennings is a horrible fit for their team.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, hopefully it happens soon so we have the draft and the full free agent signing period to figure out how to make this season watchable.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

From what it sounds like, Danny Ainge is gonna try to trade Pierce to a team looking to shed cap space. So for example, a team like Houston, Boston could trade Pierce to them for Thomas Robinson and a pick and they would be able to buyout Pierce with Pierce becoming a FA and being able to choose to play wherever he wants.

My fear though is that if Danny gets rid of Doc, KG and Pierce...Rondo will request a trade.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea exactly. I don't think Rondo wants to play on a rebuilding team, and he seems like the kind of guy who will let every one know about it. I love Rondo, but that's just his attitude.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If we're gonna rebuild, hell, might as well go all in and trade Rondo as well.

I wonder if Utah would be willing to trade us Favors or Kanter for Rondo :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

When we'll already have DeAndre Jordan?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Favors plays PF and Kanter is much, much better than Jordan.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

> Monta Ellis has informed the Milwaukee Bucks that he will opt out of the last year of his deal, according to league sources.
> 
> Ellis, who had one year, $11 million left on his contract, will become one of the most coveted free agents on the market this summer.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9395337/monta-ellis-milwaukee-bucks-opt-contract-sources


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So from what I'm reading looks like Bledsoe won't be involved in the trade.

Danny should pull out if that's the case. Trading KG, Doc and Pierce for a bag of shit built around DeAndre Jordan is pathetic.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Honestly, if the Clippers get KG and Doc for just DeAndre and Blesoe, that's a good deal for the Clipps. Originally I heard it was supposed to be Griffin for KG and Doc. That would've been an extremely shitty deal. :lol Celtics are kinda getting ripped though with Jordan. He's just a little bit above average imo despite Shaq trying to pump him up as a great big man.

As for Ellis, I'm not sure why he's so coveted. Dude is extremely overrated imo. He will get you PPG and not much else. Defense is not there, playmaking is just average, and he's a known selfish player.

Ellis hasn't won anywhere he's been despite having some decent talent with him on occaision.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Latest report says the offered deal from the Clippers is DeAndre Jordan and their 1st round pick for KG but the Celtics want at least two 1st round picks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen. It returns in game 6.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Regarding Birdman. Probably not playing because Miami wants more shooting on the court to create spacing...Though they should probably be more concerned with protecting the rim which he's halfway decent at


Watching Spo coach against Pop is like watching a guy playing checkers against a guy playing chess. Pop is making calculated decisions while Spo is just making random moves and hoping for the best.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kind of random but I hate the draft lottery. That's what makes me so hesitant about tanking for the #1 pick.

The team with the worst record in the NBA hasn't gotten the #1 pick in 9 years. There's a 75% chance that the team with the worst record in the NBA won't get the 1st pick.

It's so stupid. I think the NBA should do away with the lottery personally. I believe they created it to prevent tanking, but teams still tank even with the lottery in place. You can't tell me the Warriors last season wasn't the most blatant form of tanking in recent memory. Towards the end of the season they were rolling out a starting lineup of 5 rookies with like 4 of them being undrafted. The 2012 Bobcats were the worst team in NBA history and still didn't get the #1 pick. The Bulls won 33 games in 2008 and got the #1 pick. I believe the Spurs also won like 30 games the year they got the #1 pick to draft Duncan. It's ridiculous.

Save.us.Silver.

Edit: Nvm, the Spurs won 20 games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lel, ERONE TANKING FOR WIGGINS. ERONE.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Edit: Wait, nvm.

I've been got :bron3


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If Woj isn't lying and it's really true that Doc told the Clippers not to trade Bledsoe because he wants to coach both him & CP3 in LA, wouldn't that count as tampering?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> Edit: Wait, nvm.
> 
> I've been got :bron3


NOTORIOUS GOT GOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rockets have declined the team options for Carlos Delfino, Francisco Garcia and Aaron Brooks. Operation "Clear as Much Cap Space as Possible" has begun. Expect Thomas Robinson to be traded before July 1st and if they're desperate enough, possibly Asik or Lin.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Thomas Robinson deserves better...Reminds me of Jason Campbell..How you expect things from a guy who never gets a shot to listen consistently from one staff?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why do the Clippers want Garnett this much? 10 years ago, I'd understand, but now?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I love how Heat fans have nothing gay to post after they lose. We don't even get a retarded Birdman gif? C'mon show a little enthusiasm for your team! At least claim that Norris Cole is better then Tony Parker or something!


On an un-related note:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I saw that during the game and didnt understand what the fuck that was supposed to be. :lmao


edit: :lmao holy fuck at that edit of the gif though.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Why do the Clippers want Garnett this much? 10 years ago, I'd understand, but now?


Hoping to land a package deal that includes Pierce and Doc Rivers


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

KG is a defensive anchor with a team that doesn't have one. Doc is a motivator with a point guard that can do all the critical coaching.

KG won't be getting benched in favour of guys like Reggie Evans because he can't hit his free throws...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm sure no one but me (and maybe JM) will care about this, but the Raptors fired Alvin Williams (he was a scout) today and if there was ever a guy who deserved a job for life with them it was him. 

He probably got the most out of somewhat limited skills as any Raptor i've ever seen. He hit the biggest shot in franchise history to send the team to the second round in the only playoff series victory they have had . He played as hard as anyone ever has in a Raptors uniform and cut his own career short with his balls out playing style and continuously playing through injury.

He's always wanted to stay a Raptor and gave the last 15 years of his life to the team and for them to just fire him because they're trying to rebrand the team is disgustingly disrespectful imo.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

it's business bro. you're not supposed to let emotions get in the way of executive decisions. i'm fine with ujiri cleaning house and bringing in guys he can trust.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hell Williams deserves better than that.. Sends a bad message to the rest of the team, even the NBA.. Alvin cut his career short playing on hurt knees because he wanted the Raptors to win.. And it's not like he was demanding seven figures, he just wanted to scout players.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

It wasn't Uriji it was Leiweke the new ceo, and he was a pro scout and advisor with no special say in personnel and he wasn't earning some huge salary. It just sends the wrong message imo to fire a guy who's given everything to the team and genuinely cares about the franchise.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

i'm sure ujiri gets a say in any front office related move.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ether said:


>


AMAZING!!!


Heat will win comofrtably in Game 6 then Game 7 everything on the line....cannot wait


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Monta Ellis has told friends that he is interested in playing for the Grizzlies according to Bucks beat writer Gery Woelfel.
Monta will opt out of his current contract according to recent reports and has been linked to the Kings, Lakers, Mavs and Hawks. Rotoworld sources say the interest in Sacramento for his services is real, though their fan base might revolt if they add another trigger-happy shooting guard type to the roster. It's hard to see Memphis' new efficiency-driven front office getting too excited here, while the Lakers can only acquire him through an unlikely sign-and-trade deal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

You can have it all!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

doubt the grizzlies would sign him. the only reason why they dealt rudy was to avoid becoming a tax team. ellis is probably going to ask for something close to the max.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ellis will probably get 10-12 mil per year. He can want the max all he wants but he's not gonna get it. Him and Josh Smith are deluded.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't decide who's the MVP more Green or Parker...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Word is...the Cavs gonna pick Alex Len with the 1st pick.

Take it for what it's worth. But let's say it is true...why the fuck would they take him 1st overall instead of trading down?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

They do have a history of not giving a fuck and taking people regardless of their perceived ranking. Waiters and Thompson were considered pretty big reaches at the time and they didn't care then either, so I wouldn't be that shocked if this was true.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah but that's just retarded. Why go for an inferior prospect? And no offense to the Cavs, but Thompson>Val was a mistake and Waiters>Barnes/Drummond was a mistake. They have panned out, but they've also been reaches with better players still on the board. You'd think they'd learn that, but I guess they're fucking arrogant and still think they've made the right choices. No wonder Lebron left. :kobe


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol Yeah i don't agree with them, just saying that's how they seem to operate. I think I read they're big into analytics when it comes to the draft so they just use that to identify who the "best player" is and take him based off that.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

lmaoooooooooooo






:lmao


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao poor LeBron.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cant wait for the game. Tonight is super important for both teams. and IF it goes to Game 7 :stern

just the same.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

At the moment Green is MVP of the finals.. Been absolute dynamite from downtown, same can be said for Gary Neal but Greens impact has been greatest for his team.. With Parker and the ever ageless Duncan absorbing tight and sometimes double coverage Neal and especially Green have stepped up to the plate..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So the Clippers-Celtics trade is off because the Clippers weren't willing to trade two 1sts.

Lol. The Clippers wouldn't trade DeAndre Jordan and two late 1st round picks for Doc Rivers, KG and essentially Paul Pierce. Just lol.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

as great as green has been, the mvp award should go to duncan if the spurs win the series imo. he's averaging a double double and nearly two blocks a game. not to mention the fact that he's their defensive anchor. green is really just a catch and shoot player. duncan's play on both ends makes him more deserving of the award. he has the biggest impact on the team by a good stretch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Stephen A saying that the Heat plan to shop Chris Bosh in the offseason whether they win or lose.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Might be for the best.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

According to ESPN Chicago, good chance Boozer gets amnestied in summer of 2014.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Champ said:


> as great as green has been, the mvp award should go to duncan if the spurs win the series imo. he's averaging a double double and nearly two blocks a game. not to mention the fact that he's their defensive anchor. green is really just a catch and shoot player. duncan's play on both ends makes him more deserving of the award. he has the biggest impact on the team by a good stretch.


Have you seen Green's defense so far this series? He's been really great and has done a good job while he's been on Lebron even though he's vastly undersized to guard him. Not to mention those back to back transition stops on two Lebron/Wade fastbreaks by himself.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cmon man


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Cmon man


ESPN desperately wants a game 7 for the ratings. They weren't even talking about game 6 tonight, but was already taking about game 7 and how it was going to play out. I wasn't surprised when that question pop up on first take because it's ESPN.

I think Spurs close it out tonight anyway


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Champ said:


> as great as green has been, the mvp award should go to duncan if the spurs win the series imo. he's averaging a double double and nearly two blocks a game. not to mention the fact that he's their defensive anchor. green is really just a catch and shoot player. duncan's play on both ends makes him more deserving of the award. he has the biggest impact on the team by a good stretch.


That would be 5 rings, 3 NBA Finals MVP's? Certainly best post Jordan...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> According to ESPN Chicago, good chance Boozer gets amnestied in summer of 2014.


Obviously to make room for LeBron. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LA is getting Lebron if we keep Howard. Come on guys, it's destiny. It's the Lakers. Everything works out for the Lakers. Kobe will resign with a far lower contract, they will recruit Lebron, and the rest will be a dynasty history.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

No chance LeBron signs with the Lakers if Kobe's there. None.

He'll either re-sign with Miami or go back to Cleveland.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Magic said:


> Have you seen Green's defense so far this series? He's been really great and has done a good job while he's been on Lebron even though he's vastly undersized to guard him. Not to mention those back to back transition stops on two Lebron/Wade fastbreaks by himself.


yeah, green's solid on the other end as well but be both know that duncan plays a more important role and has the biggest impact.



HeatWave said:


> That would be 5 rings, 3 NBA Finals MVP's? Certainly best post Jordan...


4 finals mvp's actually. he'd surpass magic and shaq for second most all-time. imo, it would be safe to call him a top five player in league history if he gets it done, especially since he'd be undefeated on the big stage just like jordan with nearly the same amount of championships.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

As of right now, I've got Duncan>Green>Parker in the MVP voting. Of course, that could still change but I think so far Timmy has earned the MVP.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Champ said:


> 4 finals mvp's actually. he'd surpass magic and shaq for second most all-time. imo, it would be safe to call him a top five player in league history if he gets it done, especially since he'd be undefeated on the big stage just like jordan with nearly the same amount of championships.


2nd greatest ever? I mean, you can make an argument for greatest? Never trailed in a finals..That's amazing. Did the Bulls ever trail?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The Bulls trailed in 91 when they lost game 1. 

Duncan would definitely get a boost if they win today and he also gets the finals MVP. I could see him people ranking him above Kobe, Shaq and Hakeem, three guys he's usually grouped with so that would be top 7 all-time and if you really value defense, you could move him above Bird/Magic too I guess.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> 2nd greatest ever? I mean, you can make an argument for greatest? Never trailed in a finals..That's amazing. Did the Bulls ever trail?


they were down 1-0 to LA in 91 and 1-0 to Utah in 98


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I already rank Duncan above Kobe & Shaq.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ether said:


> they were down 1-0 to LA in 91 and 1-0 to Utah in 98


thanks..Never trailing in 5 Finals appearances is hard to do..That alone deserves a boost imo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Tbf, some of the teams he faced like the 99 Knicks, 03 Nets, 07 Cavs are cannon fodder compared to the teams MJ's Bulls faced.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> 2nd greatest ever?


i'd keep kareem at that spot. all time leading scorer, six regular season mvp's and six titles is an impressive resume. after that, it's wide open for discussion.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Tbf, some of the teams he faced like the 99 Knicks, 03 Nets, 07 Cavs are cannon fodder compared to the teams MJ's Bulls faced.


So were the Lakers squads


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hoping that Greg has something under his sleeve for tonight. Beating Miami tonight is gonna be harder than usual seeing how it's do or die. 

Just imagine it. Tracy McGrady winning a ring without having to score 1 point. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> So were the Lakers squads


91 Lakers beat any of the 3 teams I mentioned.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Talking about 2000s Lakers


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmm, agree with that. The East was pretty terrible in that time period. 

1 star + scrubs = ticket to the finals


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

All three of those East teams would have lost in the first round against the top four west teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LeBron Legacy Championship on the line again tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> LeBron Legacy Championship on the line again tonight.


Can someone please make a belt, ppv card and all that good stuff? time is running out


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bosh with dat fresh cut lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

This is do or die for both teams.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hughes already crumbling..geez..Knee not gonna make it to the 4th


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

SPURS!!!!!!!! :mark:

Fuck Stern and fuck game 7 being good for the league. I want this shit over TONIGHT.

C'mon Spurs!


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

I hear a lot saying who ever wins this will win the whole thing, I disagree. If the spurs win its over over course, but if the heat win it still anyone game. True, the games them self's seem to be one sided more often then not but I think the final game will change that. I'd be shocked if game 7 did not come down to the wire


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

If it goes to game 7 Stern rigged it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:deandre Miller should retire after that


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Leonard already has gotten away with extending that arm twice.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> I hear a lot saying who ever wins this will win the whole thing, I disagree. If the spurs win its over over course, but if the heat win it still anyone game.


Dat Rayfu logic.



:lmao Leonard made Miller his bitch.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

I dont know, heat have a kancked for winning after losing, quite annoying for a spurs fan.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

back to back posters..Duncan and Miller should hold each other


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> If it goes to game 7 Stern rigged it.


Great insight there.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Duncan playing like he is 27 again


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Duncan playing like he is 27 again


Duncan is great in this series. He's played really well. You're as old as you feel.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why does Pop keep putting Splitter in the game? He had a wide open neal in the corner fpalm


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol at that blocking call, the reffing has been atrocious and so biased in SA's favour this whole series


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> Lol at that blocking call, the reffing has been atrocious and so biased in SA's favour this whole series


Is it even possible to use those words in the same sentence?

The spurs if anything are the ones who have had uncalled for calls on them


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Duncan playing like he is 27 again





Apex Predator said:


> Duncan is great in this series. He's played really well. You're as old as you feel.


Duncan took a ride in the way back way back machine.



jerichosjacket said:


> Lol at that blocking call, the reffing has been atrocious and so biased in SA's favour this whole series


fpalm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeMario Chalmers on fire...Heat will only go as far as he takes them


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes i know we're only sposed to point out calls in miami's favour and ignore the fact that the team that has lived off taking an obscene amount of three's has continuously gotten to the line more. Sorry , i forgot lebron left cleveland and we're sposed to hate him. Back to ur haters ball circle jerk


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Splitter is ass omg lol


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

yeah hes rubbish Splitter


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chalmers is the most aggressive Heat player tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Stall_19 said:


> Chalmers is the most aggressive Heat player tonight.


Magic Chalmers


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't think anyone likes Splitter in this series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Duncan giving Bosh that work..Lux style


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Duncan 8-8 16 points already in the first half.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The Big Fundamental getting it done.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Duncan 8-8 16 points already in the first half.


But what about ChalmGod?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Duncan playing like he knows it's win tonight or else..His tank will be on E for Game 7


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> But what about ChalmGod?


Alaska boy? He aight


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

This is Duncan's last opportunity to get a ring. He's going to give them that work.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol explain that call to me someone


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Smh Boris fuckin Diaw shouldn't be this impactful of a player.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

jerichosjacket said:


> Lol explain that call to me someone


He had his hand wrap around his waist


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Someone check LeBron's blood alcohol level..That last possession...whew lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

There's been some rumors of Duncan being a **** after his wife filed for divorce and considering what he's doing to Bosh, it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol (Y) . Ridiculous


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Manu on drugs again


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> There's been some rumors of Duncan being a **** after his wife filed for divorce and considering what he's doing to Bosh, it doesn't surprise me.


Duncan is letting it be known he's the big man.

Can't be worse than lil Wayne sleeping with Bosh girl.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Duncan has gone back in time 10 years. Unbelievable.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lebron's gotta pick his shooting up in the 2nd half. Boris Diaw SHOULD NOT be able to slow him down.

And if Duncan could miss a basket, that'd be cool too.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Duncan has gone back in time 10 years. Unbelievable.


I wonder which Duncan is this? The 99' Duncan, or the 02' Duncan lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bosh cant let Duncan school him like that and not fight back..Duncan gets 40, Bosh better get 20-25..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Its crazy. 

Manu is back to sucking ass. Green made one 3 all half. TP has created some nice looks for his teammates but Miami has been pretty much shut down his ability to work off the P&R game, they're showing hard and rotating back in time. He has 4 pts on 2-6 FG. Diaw is doing well defensively on Bron and Leonard is playing good D and hustling but this shit is like an old Spurs game from ESPN classic with Timmy D GOING TO WORK


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

If the Spurs close out tonight, Duncan has locked up the MVP with this performance.

I wonder... who is the oldest Finals MVP in history?

After a quick check, looks like Kareem at 38. Duncan is "only" 37. Still, you rarely see a guy of Duncan's age balling like this in a Finals.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I wonder which Duncan is this? The 99' Duncan, or the 02' Duncan lol


Definitely 02 Duncan!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

and the way this is going, Spurs better not blow this..Dude cashed all his chips in on tonight :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Its crazy.
> 
> Manu is back to sucking ass. Green made one 3 all half. TP has created some nice looks for his teammates but Miami has been pretty much shut down his ability to work off the P&R game, they're showing hard and rotating back in time. He has 4 pts on 2-6 FG. Diaw is doing well defensively on Bron and Leonard is playing good D and hustling but this shit is like an old Spurs game from ESPN classic with Timmy D GOING TO WORK


I know Duncan putting the team on his back. He might go for 50 tonight.

James, Wade, and Bosh only made 3 fgs each.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Hope the Spurs got it because Duncan deserves it especially now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bron is going to get shitted on if he doesn't do anything in the second half. He was doing good early in the first quarter and then his jumper went MIA. 2 of his pts also came on a phantom foul. 

He really needs to get his jumper going because that's the only way his driving game is going to open up. 



Tater said:


> If the Spurs close out tonight, Duncan has locked up the MVP with this performance.
> 
> I wonder... who is the oldest Finals MVP in history?
> 
> After a quick check, looks like Kareem at 38. Duncan is "only" 37. Still, you rarely see a guy of Duncan's age balling like this in a Finals.


Yea, KAJ averaged 26/9/5 on 60% shooting at age 38 against a stacked Boston frontline. :bosh

If SA wins this game, Duncan has the finals MVP locked up especially when you consider neither TP or Green have had good games.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Hope the Spurs got it because Duncan deserves it especially now.


If Parker gets going in the second half and Duncan doesn't slow down, I don't know what the Heat can do.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tim Duncan: 9-for-9 against Chris Bosh in the 1st half. He's shooting 63% against Bosh in the series, 42% against other defenders.

Time to put Birdman or Haslem on him?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Spurs shooting 58%..Weird to say, but Heat should be glad they're only down 6


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> If Parker gets going in the second half and Duncan doesn't slow down, I don't know what the Heat can do.


They can just watch in awe ..at greatness. Kobe wants the Spurs to win. Hoping The Lakers will invest money to get him the right pieces for another shot.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> Tim Duncan: 9-for-9 against Chris Bosh in the 1st half. He's shooting 63% against Bosh in the series, 42% against other defenders.
> 
> Time to put Birdman or Haslem on him?


Risk offense for defense? They'll defend Duncan, but close down driving lanes for LeBron..This is what Spo gets paid the big bucks for though


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hughes not in to start 2nd half


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wade not on the court uh-oh


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Spurs playing a bit tired and sloppy right now with turnovers and fouls..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

See what happens when you attack Miami? Already in the penalty.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Which will happen first: LeBron hits a mid range jumper or Danny Green successfully dribbles the ball for an entire possession?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

SA offense not looking good, not sure why they aren't running plays for Duncan on the block. 

Parker's jumper has been off and he's having trouble finishing on his drives.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

arker


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Who knew foul calls not deterioration of his body would be the cause of Miller hitting the bench?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

They might be fatigue.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This crew goes from play on to ticky tack call so quickly it's not funny.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> This crew goes from play on to ticky tack call so quickly it's not funny.


The motto is if the call doesnt help the Heat, it's not wrong...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Spurs just have to take care of the ball and Duncan needs to get the ball more in the post. Not seeing that many touches for him starting the second half.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> The motto is if the call doesnt help the Heat, it's not wrong...


Right right, silly me.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kawhi with the and 1!

Allen, Miller and Anderson with 4 fouls

Now Tim Duncan with another and one! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

arker that was a assist


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

3rd time Leonard gets away with an offensive foul driving to the hoop...

Doesn't help Heat can't make a shot, but c'mon now throwin elbows AND getting a call?

Congrats to your championship SA.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Almost "uh-oh" time for Miami


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope they take care of the ball and focus.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Right now, this feels so fucking good. Holy shit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tim Duncan is playing like the final months of the regular season. 

In another words, beast mode. 

Ray Allen with 5 fouls? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus fuck Joey Crawford give it up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> Tim Duncan is playing like the final months of the regular season.
> 
> In another words, beast mode.
> *
> ...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami's lack of awareness is showing..Refs calling ticky tack fouls and they're continuing to shoot jumpers lol


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

In for an amazing 4th quarter.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

At this rate, the only way Miami can come back is in the beginning of the 4th, when parker and Duncan are most likely resting 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No one should be surprised with the officiating with Crawford blowing the whistle. He doesn't give a fuck!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Perfect Poster said:


> Jesus fuck Joey Crawford give it up.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh Allen only has 2? My bad 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Did Miami just chant Ray, you suck!?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Did Miami just chant Ray, you suck!?


I think they were chanting referees suck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey, LeBron actually drove to the hoop..What a novel idea..

If they want foul calls, thats what they gotta do

Duncan gotta own the 4th to win...gotta


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lebron needs to stop hesitating..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> I think they were chanting referees suck


You mean they don't like when their team is actually called for the fouls they are committing? Shocking. Now they know how the rest of the league feels.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Come on spurs.. One more quarter. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

You guys hear that? It's the sound of Miami choking.

I can hear it all the way out here in Hawai'i.



RyanPelley said:


> You mean they don't like when their team is actually called for the fouls they are committing? Shocking. Now they know how the rest of the league feels.


:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Splitter in the game, Heat will go on a run

OMG HE MADE A SHOT!!!! :clap


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Sitting Duncan to start 4th? Why not go for the juggular now?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Sitting Duncan to start 4th? Why not go for the juggular now?


:stern

Put him on the bench NOW!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Now its coming back to bite them


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

THERE YOU GO SPLITTER!!!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking Splitter turning it on!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Duncan is getting ready to come back in

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Several ppl in this thread owe Splitter a hand written apology


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Game 6.

NBA Finals.

Start of the 4th.

Duncan on the bench.

Splitter hits two clutch shots?

Someone check the temperature in hell.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Making run with Hughes on the bench...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> Several ppl in this thread owe Splitter a hand written apology


LOL. In all fairness, Muggsy Bouges could have blocked him from how he played early in the series.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh jesus christ green

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice flop there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lebron would be a better defender if he didn't spend half of the time standing at the other end with his hands out.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

NO HEADBAND!!!! IT IS GETTING R-E-A-L :lmao


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> LOL. In all fairness, Muggsy Bouges could have blocked him from how he played early in the series.


Lol Splitter proving us wrong.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dude really playing without a headband on...Im about to laugh my way through the rest of the game


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Bron's pissed :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh fuck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn Spurs you had a 10 point lead at the start of the 4th! They can't blow this shit! I don't see them winning game 7 if they blow this game. 

Oh my lord.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao Bron


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Spurs choking in the final minutes.fpalm


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

See this is why you don't fuck with the headband


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

HOW CAN YOU WASTE DUNCAN'S GAME LIKE THIS SAN ANTONIO!?!?!? HOW!?!?!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lebron has pretty much turned into video game Lebron in the 4th


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

All this being done while Hughes on the bench...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> HOW CAN YOU WASTE DUNCAN'S GAME LIKE THIS SAN ANTONIO!?!?!? HOW!?!?!


I KNOW WTF IS POP DOING!!!???


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Miami gotta keep shooters out there to spread the floor for Lebron.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Green picked a bad time to go cold from 3. That's the difference in the game right now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Of all games for their 3 point shooters to go cold...


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> HOW CAN YOU WASTE DUNCAN'S GAME LIKE THIS SAN ANTONIO!?!?!? HOW!?!?!


It's not over yet. Keep your composure. Stay positive.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tater said:


> Green picked a bad time to go cold from 3. That's the difference in the game right now.


They're running him off the line so when he is open, he's rushing...Confidence almost shot now


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This game better not turn out into a blowout in the 4th


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


>


That's by far the creepiest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Joel Anthony looked disinterested , im concerned


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Let's hope so.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Please don't dominate the ball Wade..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hughes in...Spurs win


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> It's not over yet. Keep your composure. Stay positive.


:lmao Heat won this game.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't believe they are blowing this game in the 4th quarter fpalm


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This game is over.

9 points in a 4th quarter. Going to waste a 30/15 rebound game for Duncan. Pop coached this so bad, the rotations were so dire,
Ginobli and Splitter shouldn't even be allowed to look at the court.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Alright :lelbron... time for the killshot.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Spurs gonna regret this all summer...Should've maxed out Duncan at beginning of 4th while Miami was still unsure. Gained confidence and havent looked back. He wont have much left for Game 7..Boy oh boy..As great as Pop is, he screwed up big time


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm secretly hoping for James to get injured... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ain't over yet.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> I'm secretly hoping for James to get injured...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:shaq


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

But on the other hand..Hughes is in, so Spurs still got a shot


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

COME ON SPURS!!!! GREEN ARROW HIT A HUGE THREE PLZ!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ginobli Wtf was that

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What the fuck Manu.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> COME ON SPURS!!!! GREEN ARROW HIT A HUGE THREE PLZ!!


Green needs to light it up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Parker with DAT range

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

PARKER!!!! arker


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Clutch


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

LOL.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

PARKER I FUCKING LOVE YOU


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Parker with DAT Closeness

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

FHHSHAHJKSDBJFDHJFDHJFGDJFDGNJFDNJFDGHJFDGJ PARKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THE CATALYST!

arks ark ark2


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT TONY PARKER!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:

3. Tied.

Steal.

2. Spurs lead.

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Curse of Hughes! Spo better take him out lol


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Losing my voice to this game.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Hughes killed Miami's spacing, not even lying.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Parker FLEXIN'


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cmon you spurs!!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Tony Parker has just overtaken both Jordan and Danny Green to become the greatest basketballman of all time.

My word. :wilkins


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap GO SPURS GO!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO. Vintage Lebron!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

LeCHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay that's it, spurs win

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It's over now surely.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

MY ***** TMAC IS GONNA GET A RING

HE DID IT!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Game over..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LeBron just fucked up the game for Miami lmao :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!! LeBron chokes two times down the floor!!!!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Arcade said:


> :lmao Heat won this game.


You'll be eating those words. :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:bron3































































:jay2


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

T-Mac celebrating tonight!!!!!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

About time an Australian got a ring, Well done Patty Mills.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

This is over, boys. That's all she wrote. LeBron adds to his legacy. His CHOKING legacy. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron drunk on that last play?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lebron fucked up there and that'll probably do it. Gotta respect The performance Duncan put in and Parker's clutch play


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> LeBron just fucked up the game for Miami lmao :lmao
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3

:wade:wade:wade:wade:wade:wade:wade

:bosh6 :bosh6 :bosh6 :bosh6


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HeatWave said:


>


:lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Game. Blouses.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh fuck


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh shit not over


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

James must of been shitting there pants after that first 3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN SPURS


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Tater said:


> This is over, boys. That's all she wrote. LeBron adds to his legacy. His CHOKING legacy. :lmao


Lechoke does it again! Jordan laughing.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Spurs just need to hold the ball.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Spurs just gotta hit their free throws...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WHY IN THE BLUE HELL IS DUNCAN ON THE BENCH?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This fuckery of a game :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is it really a clutch 3 when you fuck up the 3 touches before that?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

King James playing without a headband!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Arcade said:


> WHY IN THE BLUE HELL IS DUNCAN ON THE BENCH?


They are putting smalls in for quickness. Miami is doing the same thing I think

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Make these shots Leonard.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

God damn it Leonard 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MAKE THESE FREE THROWS


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

OH MY GOD OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bang Bang


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Shuttlesworth


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy shit Pops dun goofed. Putting out Duncan cost them that rebound.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

My heart.. Oh my

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Did Ray hit that three? Oh shit. Refs have to review it

He got it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

BOSH WITH THAT BOARD


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

THEY GAVE SPURS A TIMEOUT!?!?!?!?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Taking Duncan out... Ridiculous.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Gotta be fucking kidding me. I've never understood why teams don't foul when up 3.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow. What a fucking game. This whole series has been insane


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Overtime! Holy shit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm fucking scared 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

This is great. I don't like Miami but I do want a game 7


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

WHAT IS GOING ON!?!?!?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucking Epic Game.

lol at some of yall getting hype on a Spurs win early though. Gotta let shit play out. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn Spurs are lucky it's going to OT. They got another quarter to get it done, but Pop needs to stop fucking up the rotation. Leave Duncan in the game


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Seriously, what the goddamned fuck? You got a 3 point lead. Mutha fucking foul them. The best they can do is come within one and you get the ball back.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

RAY *FUCKING* ALLEN


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

2 offensive boards lead to 3 pointers. Where's Duncan?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Celtics fans threw their TVs through the window yet?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*WOOOOO!*


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

This is a crazy game!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Come on Spurs


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

RAY ALLEN GOT GAME!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

LeChoke get's completely bailed out by lucky offensive rebounds and his all-star teammates smh. How many fucking breaks can this guy undeservedly catch?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Diaw too scared to shoot

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*This feels like Game 7. *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BRING DUNCAN ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

arker is a baller


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ray Allen showing that sportsmanship. Would rather challenge the call instead of helping him up

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

(sigh) free throws...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hughes still playing huh?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Watching this game is receding my hairline back further than Lebron's.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The fact that every Heat play on offense in overtime hasnt been a Bron pick and roll, post up or iso is a reason for Spo to worry bout his job.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Cycloneon said:


> Ray Allen showing that sportsmanship. Would rather challenge the call instead of helping him up
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's the NBA Finals


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bad fucking possession


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> It's the NBA Finals


I guess Tim Duncan doesn't know that then

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Ray Allen showing that sportsmanship. Would rather challenge the call instead of helping him up
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sportsmanship? Didn't you just wish Lebron would get injured? :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

AMAZING GAME


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Lebron just allowed to blatantly reach in on leonard and get all body, open your fucking eyes Joey crawford


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Sportsmanship? Didn't you just wish Lebron would get injured? :lol


 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Play it smart Spurs.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man I need to go take a shit so bad but I don't want to not watch 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Might as well consider this Game 7, because they'll all be too gassed to play a real one


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If that stays Miami ball that's fucking ridiculous 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm Manu


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Manu lucky that James fucked that up..


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol how do you not call a foul on the contact there and then award the Heat the ball? Theres no bias there just fucked up officiating both ways


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Let Duncan finish at the rim FFFFFFSS


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LeBron James no headband lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

End it tonight!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Spurs fucking around too much.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

San Antonio can't convert on anything..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

cmon Parker. You got Bosh on you and you don't take him off the dribble? fpalm


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Rupaul put his big boy pants on a couple times during the clutch moments in this game


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wtf was that?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

GOD DAMMIT GINOBILI!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That's a foul man Wtf 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Dickhead Manu.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

No call.... Really....


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Clearly fouled. fpalm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hughes tried his hardest to help the Spurs..He really did


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Ginobli got fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING BULLSHIT


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Daniel Green hits a 3. WATCH


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't think the Spurs winning game 7 after this fuck up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:allen1 so many mixed feelings right now


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Stretching incase of a crazy three here, imma have to get up , run and scream oh shit if they hit 1 here


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Guys were dumb for not calling a TO after the Hughes miss.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The refs were so happy to blow the whistle throughout the game. But in the final seconds they don't do shit. Right

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> Ginobli got fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING BULLSHIT


I know it's a conspiracy for a game 7.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Manu got fouled and traveled on the same play...No call was best of both worlds


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

What do you even say about that? Manu should have been at the line with a chance to give SA a 1 point lead. I don't want to call ref fuckery because this has been such a well called series so far but goddamn that was some bullshit.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

They haven't been calling that all night for Lebron no way they call it for a struggling Ginobli.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gave it to them. Rad.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Spurs got jobbed put an asterisk next to this Title for the Heat


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't care who wins this, but T-Mac :batista3


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol another game another "refs are bias" bullshit


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Bosh with the blcok! It's over!!*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

How the fuck Spurs choke in the 4th quarter though? They shouldn't be in that situation to begin with and Manu is just a clusterfuck series.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lelbron:lelbron:lelbron:lelbron


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Bosh won the hustle clutch award(that i just made up) for the o board to set up Jesus's three and the blocks on Green and Parker


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck Bosh


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jesus christ the refs.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

JVG calling that last play a foul.

Clean block.

Body foul.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Game would have been over in the 4th if Leonard made both FTs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

All ball by Bosh, but he hit him with the body....questionable calls either way...yes, either way


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

HEAT more composed then the SPURS? What the fuck is this? MAKE YOUR DAMN FREETHROWS YA FUCKS!


and this game proves Ray Allen sold his soul to the devil. no two ways about it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pops needs to layeth the smackdown on the Spurs in the locker room followed by 24/7 practice sessions until Game 7.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol fuck some of yall tears. Tonight made me want a Game 7. Hope we get another intense one.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Heat defense was phenomenal tonight. Spurs need to adjust to that shit, the kept relying on the same fucking pick and roll play that didn't work. Pop screwed the end of regulation bad tonight. I would have expected more from them those last plays.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SPURS HAD THAT CHAMPIONSHIP IN THEIR HANDS


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Lol another game another "refs are bias" bullshit


There's been mobbed in refs exposed before in The NBA.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

T-Mac though . Thought his night was now


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

for the love of god no one better be crediting lebron for this. Played complete shit for the first three quarters, helps spark a comeback in the start of fourth, and then fucks up over and over and over in the last two minutes. Bosh and Allen saved the Heat. I like bosh too. FUCK.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think San Antonio has a chance in game 7 now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:skip :skip :skip :skip



> Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless now
> REFS LOOK THE OTHER WAY TWICE IN FINAL SECONDS, DEPRIVE SPURS OF FIVE FREE THROWS! JUST SICKENING.
> Expand
> Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless now
> ...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Already a promo for game seven :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Half of the 24/7 practice sessions will be free throw practice for EVERY PERSON ON THE TEAM.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Manu and Parker were absolutely horrible in Overtime.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Game 7! Hopefully the Heat will pull out a victory. Amazing, dramatic game. I need to go lie down somewhere.*


Amazing_Cult said:


> Game would have been over in the 4th *if* Leonard made both FTs.


*That's all I have to say.*



StarzNBarz said:


> HEAT more composed then the SPURS? What the fuck is this? MAKE YOUR DAMN FREETHROWS YA FUCKS!
> 
> 
> and this game proves *Ray Allen sold his soul to the devil.* no two ways about it.


:lmao


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Fucking free throws too. Parker and Kahwi screwed the pooch there.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Arcade said:


> Pops needs to layeth the smackdown on the Spurs in the locker room *followed by 24/7 practice sessions until Game 7.*


why? so they can die on the court during game 7?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> SPURS HAD THAT CHAMPIONSHIP IN THEIR HANDS


Only question now is do they pick themselves up and use it as motivation to win game 7? Somewhere David Stern saying ..told ya so game 7.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

HardKoR said:


> Heat defense was phenomenal tonight. Spurs need to adjust to that shit, the kept relying on the same fucking pick and roll play that didn't work. Pop screwed the end of regulation bad tonight. I would have expected more from them those last plays.


It was? I say they had spurts...That's being kind though


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

HardKoR said:


> Heat defense was phenomenal tonight. Spurs need to adjust to that shit, the kept relying on the same fucking pick and roll play that didn't work. Pop screwed the end of regulation bad tonight. I would have expected more from them those last plays.


This dude is from San Antonio and i never see him whining like 8/10's of this thread when the Heat win. I applaud him


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

talk about crazy game. was hoping the Spurs pull it off.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Manu Ginobili single-handedly threw that game away for the Spurs. Shitty on both ends of the floor and turning the ball over nearly twice as many times as the rest of team.

Dude is a real piece of shit. He couldn't even hit the personal take free throws the Heat gave the Spurs which led to them being able to tie and send it to OT. Extremely disappointed in Ginobili.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck Ray Allen only had 9 points in 40 min but he saved the whole team


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Manu.

You're old. Go home.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Replace Manu with T-Mac tbh


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I have to admit. Ray Allen went all ham with that 3. And amazing game by bosh at the end. Gotta give both credit. 

But not you Lebron. You almost fucked up the game for Miami with those 2 senseless possessions

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lebron better thank his teammates because he was pretty awful at the end to the 4th and OT.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LeBron with another triple double and hit a 3 to cut it to 2 (idc if he missed the first one, he got back up and shot it again). Yet he's still not clutch when they need it


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn, looks like DGreen wasn't open after all. He was horrible this game.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Pop..one word answer I bet in conference. What happened in overtime pop? MANU!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Leave Manu alone...He wont Game 5...He did his job


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Duncan +16
Leonard +11
Parker +8

Manu -21


:kenny


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Pop decision making in the 4th quarter mainly cost the Spurs and he needs to stop fucking up the rotation. Guys like Splitter don't need to be in the game if he isn't going to contribute that much. He did okay tonight though. 

Other than that, Idk if the Spurs will win game 7. They had the game in the 4th.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Now I'm thinking Heat gonna blow away Spurs in Game 7. Fuck no please no


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Pop deserves to be fired for his coaching decisions tonight. The absolute worst coaching display ever. Parker and Ginobili are extremely overrated and wasted a great game by Duncan. The Spurs are done now. Congratulations Pop, you just handed the title to the Miami Heat. Completely disgraceful.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

God fucking damnit.

Fuck Miami. Fuck the refs. Fuck game 7.

This wasn't all out blatant ref fuckery. As far as Heat bias goes from the refs, I have seen much, much worse. It really was a fairly called game throughout most of the game. But those 2 huge calls at the end that went Miami's way basically decided the game. Manu was fouled and should have been at the line with the Spurs down one. Then on the final play, even though Bosh got a clean block, he still fouled Green with his body.

It didn't take much but that was all Miami needed. They did the rest on their own.

And who knows? Had Manu went to the line and put them up one, Miami could have still hit a game winner. It's too bad we'll never know.

SA really should have put this game away in the 4th. I will never understand why teams don't foul when they are up three at the end of the game. Had the Spurs simply fouled, Ray never gets a chance to shoot that 3 and OT never happens.

This was the Spurs game and they let it slip away.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I say that Lebron playing 50 minutes and doing most of his scoring in the 4th got him fatigue. It happens.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tater said:


> God fucking damnit.
> 
> Fuck Miami. Fuck the refs. Fuck game 7.
> 
> ...


You would hve posted this if Spurs won


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

jerichosjacket said:


> This dude is from San Antonio and i never see him whining like 8/10's of this thread when the Heat win. I applaud him


Because he's a actual Spurs fan...Spurs fans dont complain or panic about anything. They just press play on their cassette player and keep it moving..That's where Duncan got his strength from


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Jesus Shuttlesworth. THAT'S WHAT HE DO.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> why? so they can die on the court during game 7?


If they die on court, then they are not strong enough to be the NBA Champions. The Spurs are not just an NBA team, they are the world's finest soldiers. 24/7 practice should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Tater said:


> God fucking damnit.
> 
> Fuck Miami. Fuck the refs. Fuck game 7.
> 
> ...


Get outta here. 50-50 calls had gone the Spurs way all series.

Not even a heat fan.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

The spurs had 2 chances to win tonight amd failed. Third times the charm.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Arcade said:


> If they die on court, then they are not strong enough to be the NBA Champions. The Spurs are not just an NBA team, they are the world's finest soldiers. 24/7 practice should be a piece of cake.


Pop would do that


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tater said:


> SA really should have put this game away in the 4th. I will never understand why teams don't foul when they are up three at the end of the game. Had the Spurs simply fouled, Ray never gets a chance to shoot that 3 and OT never happens.


Well that's an alright thought but when you get sucked into the game in those situations, things like that don't register. It happened so quickly I don't blame them for not fouling.

Also are the Spurs/Heat fans still alive? I would have been put into the hospital if one of my teams were in a freaking game like that.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Pretty fun game to watch from a non-basketball fan's point of view


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

jerichosjacket said:


> This dude is from San Antonio and i never see him whining like 8/10's of this thread when the Heat win. I applaud him


I believe that the Spurs are responsible for the majority of the game. People can call bs on calls all night, but the Spurs nor Popovic can control that. BS calls from the refs aside, the refs didn't make them miss those end of regulations rebounds, and the refs didn't make them miss their free throws.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Now I'm thinking Heat gonna blow away Spurs in Game 7. Fuck no please no


ugh that's what I think too. Spurs needs to use this as a motivation and just come out swinging game 7. Duncan was was good up until the 4th quarter. Only scored 5 points total but I don't put the blame on him at all. He just never got the ball in the second half. 

Fault goes to Pop mostly


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't think G7 get's close to that intense. 10 point game one way or the other.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> Don't think G7 get's close to that intense. 10 point game one way or the other.


I think it'll be too worn out teams being completely sloppy and in-efficient..a 76-71 type of game


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to HardKoR again


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Hawksea said:


> Get outta here. 50-50 calls had gone the Spurs way all series.
> 
> Not even a heat fan.


No they haven't. The Heat have had the benefit of the doubt all series. Not just 50/50 calls, but absolutely in the non call department for their fouls.

That said, the refs did not fuck the Spurs _tonight_. Manu Ginobili did.



HeatWave said:


> Leave Manu alone...He wont Game 5...He did his job


Manu's job is to play well every game, not suck dick in 5 of 6 games and only play well once. He isn't a scrub, he's supposed to be one of their "big 3".


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Perfect Poster said:


> Don't think G7 get's close to that intense. 10 point game one way or the other.


Heats fans can finally take a breath.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Watching Pop post conference :lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Give T-Mac Manus minutes


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*If they kept Duncan in to get their rebounds in those final few seconds of the 4th, this probably wouldn't have happened. No guarantee, but it is highly likely. Thanks Pops *


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

They should have called a time-out for that final shot.

Manu pushing it like he did expecting some calls just wasn't going to fly, especially in the last ten seconds of a Finals game, how do you not expect the refs to swallow those whistles? :kobe8

I'm not gonna put the blame on Pop, as both Kawhi and Ginobli missed FTs that probably would have closed out the game.

But, Pop did take Duncan out for two plays that cost the Spurs 6 points because of rebounding.

So equal blame on Pop/Manu.

Leonard did his part.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Odds for LeBron not wearing a headband the next game?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> I think it'll be too worn out teams being completely sloppy and in-efficient..a 76-71 type of game


Think it was merely a coincidence Miami went on their run when they had LeBron and a bunch of shooters in there in the 4th so they couldn't double him? Wade was bad offensively and doesn't give any spacing for them. Chances they roll with more of that earlier? I know your thoughts on Hughes so I have a feeling you'll agree, but still interested.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

That was a good game. Just fun to watch. The Ray Allen shot at the end of the 4th had me out of my seat. Simply great TV. Nothing is better than a close and competitive game. I hope game 7 brings it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

SinJackal said:


> No they haven't. The Heat have had the benefit of the doubt all series. Not just 50/50 calls, but absolutely in the non call department for their fouls.
> 
> That said, the refs did not fuck the Spurs _tonight_. Manu Ginobili did.
> 
> ...


Did you watch Manu these playoffs? Wasnt like he was coming into the series hot....


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Shit


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Has Manu been a better 6th man for MIA or has Hughes been a better 6th man for SA?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't wait to catch the First Take debate on whether or not Lebron should wear a headband for game 7.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Seeing the format of the game. No team has won two games in a row in this series. So could the Spurs win the next? It's possible .


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Has Manu been a better 6th man for MIA or has Hughes been a better 6th man for SA?


Its a tie, they both lose


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

jerichosjacket said:


> Its a tie, they both lose


The jacket has spoken


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> Seeing the format of the game. No team has won two games in a row in this series. So could the Spurs win the next? It's possible .


Only way Spurs win if they just don't turnover the ball period. Manu just 8 TO's alone is unacceptable. Pop just let him come off the bench and start Diaw. He did a great job against Lebron mostly all game. 

As for Parker, he just have to ball. I didn't like his last shot attempt that was block by Bosh. He should have taken Bosh off the dribble and attack. He was doing that all game, but they just weren't falling for him inside.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Lebron absolutely deserved to lose and have his season end tonight. Lebron's finals 2 minutes of that game were filled with turnovers, an air ball, a travel, and 2 bricks. Never has such an undeserving player received such a phenomenal bail out. Ginobli clearly got fouled across the arm, it's only fitting the Heat get bailed out by the refs to seal the game. Lebron is such a douche, laying on the floor crying for a foul like a baby who shit his diaper every time he misses a shot in the paint. I can't stand his demeanor on the court, I'm actually embarrassed for him most of the time. If any other player put on those type of antics and were that animated bitching for calls and laying on the court literally after every miss the refs would T them up pretty quick. Funny that the refs don't stand for that kind of non-stop harassment about calls from anyone but Lebron, Kobe, and Wade. Even Durant has been T'd a few times up for doing what Lebron every single game.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:lmao remember this?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ppl complaining about the non-call on the Ginobili play should realize there was a travel before it. If you want them to do their jobs the Heat would've had the ball anyways.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

pryme tyme said:


> Lebron absolutely deserved to lose and have his season end tonight. Lebron's finals 2 minutes of that game were filled with turnovers, an air ball, a travel, and 2 bricks. Never has such an undeserving player received such a phenomenal bail out. Ginobli clearly got fouled across the arm, it's only fitting the Heat get bailed out by the refs to seal the game. Lebron is such a douche, laying on the floor crying for a foul like a baby who shit his diaper every time he misses a shot in the paint. I can't stand his demeanor on the court, I'm actually embarrassed for him most of the time. If any other player put on those type of antics and were that animated bitching for calls and laying on the court literally after every miss the refs would T them up pretty quick. Funny that the refs don't stand for that kind of non-stop harassment about calls from anyone but Lebron, Kobe, and Wade. Even Durant has been T'd a few times up for doing what Lebron every single game.





You missed LeBron hitting the 3 late 

Anyways..Manu talking about how much of an emotional hit Spurs took tonight. Word is they were rolling the trophy on the floor late right before that last possession Ray hit the 3..Brutal heartbraking stuff for them

"Have no idea how we are gonna re-energize"- Manu


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Only way Spurs win if they just don't turnover the ball period. Manu just 8 TO's alone is unacceptable. Pop just let him come off the bench and start Diaw. He did a great job against Lebron mostly all game.
> 
> As for Parker, he just have to ball. I didn't like his last shot attempt that was block by Bosh. He should have taken Bosh off the dribble and attack. He was doing that all game, but they just weren't falling for him inside.


I believe in them. Just let them use it as motivation.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Lebron absolutely deserved to lose and have his season end tonight. Lebron's finals 2 minutes of that game were filled with turnovers, an air ball, a travel, and 2 bricks. Never has such an undeserving player received such a phenomenal bail out. *Ginobli clearly got fouled across the arm*, it's only fitting the Heat get bailed out by the refs to seal the game. Lebron is such a douche, laying on the floor crying for a foul like a baby who shit his diaper every time he misses a shot in the paint. I can't stand his demeanor on the court, I'm actually embarrassed for him most of the time. If any other player put on those type of antics and were that animated bitching for calls and laying on the court literally after every miss the refs would T them up pretty quick. Funny that the refs don't stand for that kind of non-stop harassment about calls from anyone but Lebron, Kobe, and Wade. Even Durant has been T'd a few times up for doing what Lebron every single game.


He took 10 steps plus Ray Allen got all ball and Manu acted like Ray was dragging his arm. Look closely again.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Man, that Ray Allen shot was clutch like nothing else. Still not may favorite Ray Allen playoff moment. My favorite is when he made Sasha Vujacic cry.

I have no idea who wins game 7. Nothing in this series has made sense to me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL at anyone complaining about that Manu foul.

Dude carried the ball from the three point line to the basket like he was Adrian Peterson.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

pryme tyme said:


> Lebron absolutely deserved to lose and have his season end tonight. Lebron's finals 2 minutes of that game were filled with turnovers, an air ball, a travel, and 2 bricks. Never has such an undeserving player received such a phenomenal bail out. Ginobli clearly got fouled across the arm, it's only fitting the Heat get bailed out by the refs to seal the game. Lebron is such a douche, laying on the floor crying for a foul like a baby who shit his diaper every time he misses a shot in the paint. I can't stand his demeanor on the court, I'm actually embarrassed for him most of the time. If any other player put on those type of antics and were that animated bitching for calls and laying on the court literally after every miss the refs would T them up pretty quick. Funny that the refs don't stand for that kind of non-stop harassment about calls from anyone but Lebron, Kobe, and Wade. Even Durant has been T'd a few times up for doing what Lebron every single game.


You seem salty?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> You missed LeBron hitting the 3 late
> 
> Anyways..Manu talking about how much of an emotional hit Spurs took tonight. Word is they were rolling the trophy on the floor late right before that last possession Ray hit the 3..Brutal heartbraking stuff for them


Last interview didn't like Parker joking "why is green still open?" They put a body on him tonight cause of that joke.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> LeBron with another triple double and hit a 3 to cut it to 2 (idc if he missed the first one, he got back up and shot it again). *Yet he's still not clutch when they need it*


Umm no he's not. If it wasn't for Ray Allen his season would be over. In the final 2 minutes he had 2 turnovers, air ball, bricked his original looks and only made 2nd chance shots that he didn't even deserve (1 set up off a loose ball foul). Ray Allen and Bosh are the only reasons they even got to OT, Lebron had the game in his hands and he lost. Luckily for him Ray Allen was at the right place at the right time to bail him out.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

killacamt said:


> You seem salty?


He's crying himself to sleep. 




LovelyElle890 said:


> *Pop deserves to be fired for his coaching decisions tonight*. The absolute* worst coaching display ever.* *Parker* and Ginobili are *extremely overrated *and wasted a great game by Duncan. The Spurs are done now. Congratulations Pop, you just handed the title to the Miami Heat. Completely disgraceful.


:StephenA2


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Luckily for Lebron it's a team game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And if it wasn't for LeBron carrying the Heat back into the game Ray Allen would've never had an opportunity to hit that shot as they'd probably have lost in a blowout.

It works both ways.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

looks like contact to me


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Game 7 is going to give me a heart attack 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

pryme tyme said:


> Umm no he's not. If it wasn't for Ray Allen his season would be over. In the final 2 minutes he had 2 turnovers, air ball, bricked his original looks and only made 2nd chance shots that he didn't even deserve (1 set up off a loose ball foul). Ray Allen and Bosh are the only reasons they even got to OT, Lebron had the game in his hands and he lost. Luckily for him Ray Allen was at the right place at the right time to bail him out.


7 of LeBron's assists were for 3s. 61 of the Heat's 103 points off LeBron points or assists

One of only 4 players to have a Triple Double in an elimination Finals game.

Brought them back in the 4th.

Hit one of the comeback 3's.

But no, let's try to cut this game down to the final two minutes. Makes logical sense fpalm


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I though Lebron was pretty bad end of 4th and OT offensively but he played very good defense on Parker. And for all the hate Chris Bosh gets he along with Ray Allen made the biggest plays of the season.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Ppl complaining about the non-call on the Ginobili play should realize there was a *travel before it*. If you want them to do their jobs the Heat would've had the ball anyways.


Oh you mean like 50% of the time Lebron attacks the basket and takes 3 steps to get through traffic? Lebron rarely dribbles before his initial gather step thus creating a 3 step traveling violation. Hasn't been called for it since the Pacers series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Stall_19 said:


> Man, that Ray Allen shot was clutch like nothing else. Still not may favorite Ray Allen playoff moment. My favorite is when he made Sasha Vujacic cry.
> 
> I have no idea who wins game 7. Nothing in this series has made sense to me.


Talking about the Celtics comeback? I remember that. Boston was getting thrashed. Power went, out so I was like "whatever, it's out of hand anyways". Saw the highlights like 4am when the power came back on and was like :|


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

But regardless of whether or not LeBron travels, that doesn't change the fact that Ginobili carried the ball from the three point line to the basket without a single dribble.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

"Vince McMahon runs NBA" 

:vince :vince2 :vince3 :vince4


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

10/10 game. Best game of the season by far for me and one of the best games I've ever seen.

Hats off to both teams.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Exactly. What Lebron does and what happened to Ginobili is irrelevant to the point I was making. I don't even understand the logic in bringing Lebron up at that point.

But, considering the source, I shouldn't be too surprised there's a lack of logic... :lelbron


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yall want Pop fired!?!?!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Manu fucks up everything. Like 7 turnovers :/

He keeps making these bullshit passes and they know it's coming 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> *You missed LeBron hitting the 3 late*
> 
> Anyways..Manu talking about how much of an emotional hit Spurs took tonight. Word is they were rolling the trophy on the floor late right before that last possession Ray hit the 3..Brutal heartbraking stuff for them
> 
> "Have no idea how we are gonna re-energize"- Manu


You missed him turning the ball over, an air ball, putting up bricks and only being able to put in a 3 on a 2nd chance shot set up off a loose ball foul that resulted in an offensive rebound. Ray Allen is the only reason they even got to OT, Lebron had the game as good as lost if Ray Allen wasn't in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> Manu fucks up everything. Like 7 turnovers :/
> 
> He keeps making these bullshit passes and they know it's coming
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Manu gets redemption game 7.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

And Lebron is the one who got the team back into the game in the the 4th. He was fantastic start of the quarter pretty bad at the end but the greatness at the beginning of the quarter makes up for the badness at the end.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

pryme tyme said:


> You missed him turning the ball over, an air ball, putting up bricks and only being able to put in a 3 on a 2nd chance shot set up off a loose ball foul that resulted in an offensive rebound. Ray Allen is the only reason they even got to OT, Lebron had the game as good as lost if Ray Allen wasn't in the right place at the right time.


I saw it..Missed the drunk references I made? Point is, we never get to Ray's shot unless LeBron hits the 3 the possession before. Ray saved LeBron, but LeBron did help making Miami have a shot late possible


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

All 3 game 7s in the finals that I remember were low scoring slugfests. HOU/NYK 94, DET/SAS 05 and BOS/LAL 10.


And they were all won by the home team. enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

I just wanna say I hate Ray Allen. Oh and Manu/Parker won this for the Heat in OT.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly the biggest problem I had with Lebron this game was he was afraid of taking jump shots throughout the game. They're daring him to shoot and he's passing them up. He's a much improved jump shooter but it doesn't matter if he doesn't take them. I mean for goodness sake they had *Boris Diaw* on him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That game was insane. Only games I'd put above it this season is that Bulls/Nets triple OT game and the Celts/Nuggets triple OT. But the Celts/Nuggets one is more of a sentimental thing.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

https://vine.co/v/hBVr6nU2YOu


sup?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Apex Predator said:


> Last interview didn't like Parker joking "why is green still open?" They put a body on him tonight cause of that joke.


They gave Danny Green what I like to call the "Read out loud" treatment. They made him read out loud aka dribble the ball, and boy did he show why he doesnt do it alot..


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I'm so upset. Bad coaching by Pops and bad decision making by the players. Spurs need to understand that *every shot counts*, this includes making your *freethrows*! I don't know what's going to happen game 7, but the Spurs have to reflect on tonight's game, correct the mistakes, and come out fighting game 7.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol i dunno why anyone bothers trying to argue with pryme tyme. Dude does the same thing after every Heat game and has written books worth of material on his irrational Hatred of Bron and the Heat. :lol he openly admitted to punching shit till his hands bled after the Heat won a game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yall were the ones saying difference between Spurs and Pacers was Spurs too smart to turn the ball over..Pacers looking at yall like


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> They gave Danny Green what I like to call the "Read out loud" treatment. They made him read out loud aka dribble the ball, and boy did he show why he doesnt do it alot..


It was foolish to give his sharpshooter out like that.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> 7 of LeBron's assists were for 3s. 61 of the Heat's 103 points off LeBron points or assists
> 
> One of only 4 players to have a Triple Double in an elimination Finals game.
> 
> ...


Yeah hit a 3 after he completely BRICKED his original shot and got an undeserved 2nd shot WIDE OPEN set up off a loose ball foul. Plus the Heat had a 3 point lead before Lebron carelessly turned the ball over, then on the next possession threw up a fucking air ball from 5 ft out. Lebron was awful in the final 2 minutes and would've cost them the game had his teammates not completely bailed him out. Lebron didn't make the Spurs miss 2 FT's, lebron didn't get the offensive rebounds off of his misses, and Lebron didn't hit the miraculous last second 3 to tie the game. Those things are the only reasons the Heat won in the final 2 minutes and non of them can be credited to Lebron James.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*pryme tyme is one salty guy. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Apex Predator said:


> It was foolish to give his sharpshooter out like that.


Pop has a day to re-adjust like he did last time they ran him off the line. Just created more movement. Now Pop gotta bring out the next adjustment


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Yall were the ones saying difference between Spurs and Pacers was Spurs too smart to turn the ball over..Pacers looking at yall like


8 of the 13 TOs were at the hands of Manu Ginobili. 

And even if SA does play smart and imo for the most part, they have, Miami's defense is so good at scrambling and playing the passing lanes, they'll still be able to force a few TOs. Their defense can dictate the flow of the game.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Yeah hit a 3 after he completely BRICKED his original shot and got an undeserved 2nd shot WIDE OPEN set up off a loose ball foul. Plus the Heat had a 3 point lead before Lebron carelessly turned the ball over, then on the next possession threw up a fucking air ball from 5 ft out. Lebron was awful in the final 2 minutes and would've cost them the game had his teammates not completely bailed him out. Lebron didn't make the Spurs miss 2 FT's, lebron didn't get the offensive rebounds off of his misses, and Lebron didn't hit the miraculous last second 3 to tie the game. Those things are the only reasons the Heat won in the final 2 minutes and non of them can be credited to Lebron James.


Yeah, it's not like his monster 4th quarter and triple double had anything to do with them even being in the game. Ridiculous. What about his defense too? his energy? He was the driving force for them winning the game, despite making a few mistakes.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

jerichosjacket said:


> :lol i dunno why anyone bothers trying to argue with pryme tyme. Dude does the same thing after every Heat game and has written books worth of material on his irrational Hatred of Bron and the Heat. :lol *he openly admitted to punching shit till his hands bled after the Heat won a game.*


Go back an read that was some dude with the same default Mick Foley avatar I have and his location is "Nu Joisy". Read the user name next time you dumbass, I give Lebron credit when he deserves it. I've thoroughly explained why he doesn't deserve credit for his late game performance tonight.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

this dude pryme time got me waking my whole house up from laughing so hard :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Anybody remember the time, around 10:30 pm when the 4th quarter was about to start, SA was up 10 and about to coast to the chip? 

feelssadman


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Go back an read that was some dude with the same default Mick Foley avatar I have and his location is "Nu Joisy". Read the user name next time you dumbass, I give Lebron credit when he deserves it. I've thoroughly explained why he doesn't deserve credit for his late game performance tonight.



Ok even if i was wrong on that the rest is true . You're insanely biased and irrational.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm still mad this dude said the Spurs should fire Pop :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> LeChoke get's completely bailed out by lucky offensive rebounds and his all-star teammates smh. How many fucking breaks can this guy undeservedly catch?





pryme tyme said:


> Lebron just allowed to blatantly reach in on leonard and get all body, open your fucking eyes Joey crawford





pryme tyme said:


> Ginobli got fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING BULLSHIT





pryme tyme said:


> Spurs got jobbed put an asterisk next to this Title for the Heat





pryme tyme said:


> Lebron absolutely deserved to lose and have his season end tonight. Lebron's finals 2 minutes of that game were filled with turnovers, an air ball, a travel, and 2 bricks. Never has such an undeserving player received such a phenomenal bail out. Ginobli clearly got fouled across the arm, it's only fitting the Heat get bailed out by the refs to seal the game. Lebron is such a douche, laying on the floor crying for a foul like a baby who shit his diaper every time he misses a shot in the paint. I can't stand his demeanor on the court, I'm actually embarrassed for him most of the time. If any other player put on those type of antics and were that animated bitching for calls and laying on the court literally after every miss the refs would T them up pretty quick. Funny that the refs don't stand for that kind of non-stop harassment about calls from anyone but Lebron, Kobe, and Wade. Even Durant has been T'd a few times up for doing what Lebron every single game.





pryme tyme said:


> Umm no he's not. If it wasn't for Ray Allen his season would be over. In the final 2 minutes he had 2 turnovers, air ball, bricked his original looks and only made 2nd chance shots that he didn't even deserve (1 set up off a loose ball foul). Ray Allen and Bosh are the only reasons they even got to OT, Lebron had the game in his hands and he lost. Luckily for him Ray Allen was at the right place at the right time to bail him out.





pryme tyme said:


> Oh you mean like 50% of the time Lebron attacks the basket and takes 3 steps to get through traffic? Lebron rarely dribbles before his initial gather step thus creating a 3 step traveling violation. Hasn't been called for it since the Pacers series.





pryme tyme said:


> You missed him turning the ball over, an air ball, putting up bricks and only being able to put in a 3 on a 2nd chance shot set up off a loose ball foul that resulted in an offensive rebound. Ray Allen is the only reason they even got to OT, Lebron had the game as good as lost if Ray Allen wasn't in the right place at the right time.





pryme tyme said:


> Yeah hit a 3 after he completely BRICKED his original shot and got an undeserved 2nd shot WIDE OPEN set up off a loose ball foul. Plus the Heat had a 3 point lead before Lebron carelessly turned the ball over, then on the next possession threw up a fucking air ball from 5 ft out. Lebron was awful in the final 2 minutes and would've cost them the game had his teammates not completely bailed him out. Lebron didn't make the Spurs miss 2 FT's, lebron didn't get the offensive rebounds off of his misses, and Lebron didn't hit the miraculous last second 3 to tie the game. Those things are the only reasons the Heat won in the final 2 minutes and non of them can be credited to Lebron James.





pryme tyme said:


> Go back an read that was some dude with the same default Mick Foley avatar I have and his location is "Nu Joisy". Read the user name next time you dumbass, I give Lebron credit when he deserves it. I've thoroughly explained why he doesn't deserve credit for his late game performance tonight.


yooooooooo


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

#Mark said:


> I'm still mad this dude said the Spurs should fire Pop :lmao


Pure Miami/LeBron hate blinded his basketball IQ...That would be my only assumption to why he'd say such a thing..


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

jerichosjacket said:


> Ok even if i was wrong on that the rest is true . You're insanely biased and irrational.


Irrational?

Did Lebron turn the ball over multiple time in the final 2 minutes? Yes

Did Lebron miss every one of his original shot attempts in the final 2 minutes? Yes

Did Lebron get the offensive rebounds after his initial missed shots in the final 2 minutes? No

Was one of the offensive rebounds after his miss set up off a loose ball foul? Yes

Did Lebron make the Spurs miss 2 FT's that would've won the game? No

Did Lebron James make the shot that sent them to OT? No

Lebron did play a very good game. But did he get it done in winning time? No, and that's the only point I'm trying to make


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ether said:


> yooooooooo












CAN.NOT.BREATHE

Everything about your post Ether has killed me right on the spot...That GIF was perfect


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

pryme tyme is so gotten to.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Who humbled pryme tyme?

You just killed my entertainment for the rest of the night, man.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nah, why yall ban him? I completely disagree with him, but he should have the right to feel the way he does..He's not attacking nobody on here.Stall him out Debo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Saying Pop should be fired is a heat of the moment thing to say. No shit, he shouldn't be fired but he was one of the biggest reasons they lost tonight:

- Not taking Manu out of the game 
- Taking Duncan out of the game late in the 4th which hurt them twice on back to back plays. I understand Miami had gone small and Duncan can't guard 3 point shooters but you still need him for defensive boards.
- Not calling TO after the Hughes miss with 20 sec left in OT. He should've drawn up a play for somebody else instead of the fuckery Manu displayed on that drive. That shit wasn't even a travel, it was a journey.
- Taking Duncan/Parker out early in the 4th. This was probably the biggest mistake for me. That's the time when they should've gone for the kill and tried to extend that double digit lead but Miami was able to get back into the game against the Spurs bench and went on a run.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Did Lebron put on an all time performance in the 4th quarter of an elimination game in the finals? Yes 

Did Lebron hit a 3 in the last 20 seconds to give his team a shot ? Yes

Did Ether just prove my point of you being irrational and biased one or two posts before you? Yes


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Game 7 baby!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

probs banned for his own safety. if that's the case then i think Magic should be banned too.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lelbron he called me a dumbass so the mods gave him a tech


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> Pop has a day to re-adjust like he did last time they ran him off the line. Just created more movement. Now Pop gotta bring out the next adjustment


I'm confident in them. Experience will help.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I forgot another mistake was not getting Duncan enough touches in the second half and by the time they did go to him, he was out of rhythm. Only time he scored was via offensive boards or being set up by Parker in the paint. He never made an adjustment to how Miami was totally shutting down the P&R.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Saying Pop should be fired is a heat of the moment thing to say.


IN GAME 6 OF THE NBA FINALS WHEN HE'S CHASING A 5-0 RECORD ALL TIME!?!?!?! Nah...That aint heat of the moment...He's no Spurs fan, I know that


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

scrilla said:


> probs banned for his own safety. if that's the case then i think Magic should be banned too.


He normally only stays around for Heat losses. They win, he makes a quick appearance then vanishes in the dark like Batman


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> IN GAME 6 OF THE NBA FINALS WHEN HE'S CHASING A 5-0 RECORD ALL TIME!?!?!?! Nah...That aint heat of the moment...He's no Spurs fan, I know that


He's pretty clearly exaggerating to get his point across. Pop was flatout bad tonight, I don't see how anyone can say otherwise. 

Spo outcoached him by essentially doing nothing. Only bad thing Spo did was take Miller out of the game for Hughes late in the 4th but I think that was a sentimental decision on his behalf.

You switch coaches for this game only and you're looking at your 2013 champs, Magic is trolling Bron hard and pryme tyme isn't having a meltdown.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn. Thinking about how Spurs threw this game away just makes me mad. I was ready for the championship celebration and the Heat breaking up leading to LeBron becoming a Laker in 2014.



:kobe2:rose2:george:bosh6:mcgee1:bron3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> He's pretty clearly exaggerating to get his point across. Pop was flatout bad tonight, I don't see how anyone can say otherwise.
> 
> Spo outcoached him by essentially doing nothing. Only bad thing Spo did was take Miller out of the game for Hughes late in the 4th but I think that was a sentimental decision on his behalf.
> 
> You switch coaches for this game only and you're looking at your 2013 champs, Magic is trolling Bron hard and pryme tyme isn't having a meltdown.


Only bad move Pop made was taking Duncan out start of the 4th, but he probably didnt have much left in the tank judging by A. Lack of attempts and B. What he did with the ball from the 4th on. He wasnt dogging Bosh like he was earlier


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

All ball guys. All ball.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been watching basketball since the 80s, and that's the biggest collapse I've ever seen in an individual NBA Finals game.

It was over, 2-3 different times. The Spurs needed one free throw from Leonard, or one free from Manu. They needed one defensive rebound to prevent LeBron's second three attempt, one defensive rebound to prevent Ray Allen's three. They needed to foul Bosh or Allen to put one at the line for two free throws. SOMETHING.

I don't like Manu's tone during the presser. He doesn't want to blame Pop, wants to defend him...whatever, that's fine. He's the player, and this season isn't over yet. I'll get to how wrong he is in a bit. However, he talks about how he doesn't know how the Spurs can re-energize and prepare for Game 7. Really? Ginobili has been a complete and utter mess in five of six Finals games so far, a much better player for the Heat than for the jersey he wears.

Popovich made crucial mistakes down the stretch. I don't care if he's a coaching legend, and he knows more basketball than I do. Everyone makes mistakes, and this was proven in the final two Heat possessions in regulation that ended up providing them with second chance opportunities. You're worried about switching on P&R? Then DON'T GIVE UP the three! If you fail to contest, turn your ass around and crash the boards.

It makes me wonder if Popovich literally turned his head when Frank Vogel and the Pacers made the same, critical mistake with their defensive anchor, Roy Hibbert, which cost them a spot in the NBA Finals. 

You know what else made zero sense to me? In the first three quarters, the Spurs refused to give into Miami's attempts to switch Leonard/Green with Parker. It resulted in LeBron shooting 3-12. In the fourth, what happens? They switch, almost willingly. Then, with Boris on LeBron James, they get the ball into the post, and Duncan refuses to come over and help...but again, only in the fourth.

Regardless of fatigue, there's no excuse for that. It's Game 6, and these are professional athletes who live and breathe on adrenaline. Pulling both Duncan and Parker out for the start of the fourth, when you're supposed to snap necks and initiate a potential blowout with the momentum you have? Who was coaching the Spurs at that point? That was a poor decision.

Was there any reason for Tony Parker to pull back out of the P&R so many times, allowing LeBron to jump back into defensive position?

Was there any reason to not trust Green and/or Neal, when Ginobili is as good as retired?

Was there any reason for a complete team in the Spurs to play desperate basketball, with multiple offensive resets and making blind passes mid-air?

It goes back to Game 2. The Spurs adjusted when they didn't need to. Miami is still playing their game. Nothing has changed from them. They are playing Cleveland Cavaliers basketball...spreading the floor with guys capable of making a shot, setting up LeBron ISO, and daring teams to step out. On the defensive end, despite having bad defenders like Miller and Bosh on the floor (and a hobbled Wade), they are intimidating the Spurs by simply sticking LeBron on Parker. What happens when you do that? You eliminate a big chunk of Miami's help defense, but for some odd reason, the Spurs have forgotten how to take advantage of that.

No, I don't think it's rigged...but these guys (the Spurs) blew that game so bad, I don't bother talking down on anyone that questions it. If it were the Charlotte Bobcats, I'd understand, but the Spurs are a veteran team with four championships under their belt (Duncan and Pop)...yet, over and over again, they failed to close out on what will prove to be the biggest opportunity they will have to land their fifth. Shockingly, it was done by making basic basketball mistakes, things you shouldn't see from a team of that caliber.

I'm going to be amazed if the Heat lose Game 7 in Miami.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> probs banned for his own safety.


Yup probably.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

They are calling for Pop's head on a silver platter in SA and rightfully so. 

How do you make Tim Duncan sit on the bench, while you continue to play that absolute black hole in Manu? :no:

Back to back plays where you could've used a rebound, yet Tim Duncan sits on the bench. Gee, I wonder who could've gotten one for you? 

Or better yet, we have a 10 point lead, so I will start the 4th quarter with Duncan, Leonard, and Parker on the bench while the GOAT combo of Splitter and Manu gets their time to shine. Yeah that will do it. 

I am sorry. There are no excuses for Pop. He cost the Spurs the title. End of story.


I am a Spurs fan but I have no problem with bashing my team. Manu played horrible, Tony played selfish, and Pop tried to stroke his own ego. At the end of the day, Pop is responsible for Manu being on the floor and the coaching errors, so he has to take the blame.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> I'm confident in them. Experience will help.


Keep hope alive....


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Only bad move Pop made was taking Duncan out start of the 4th, but he probably didnt have much left in the tank judging by A. Lack of attempts and B. What he did with the ball from the 4th on. He wasnt dogging Bosh like he was earlier


I agree fatigue probably did come into play for Duncan. 

But Pop had a few other shenanigans too that me, Real Deal and LovelyElle have talked about above.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Justice! :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stall_19 said:


> Justice! :lol


:lmao thats what they get. You pay that much money for a game then leave early and miss this huge comeback. I'd love to see video of them begging to be let in.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Vyer said:


> Keep hope alive....


When hope is gone Pop..will give them a reason to go on.

No one's perfect. Manu helped win the last game and Pop..got them to the finals. It's not how many times you fall but your ability to rise above the heat and weather the storm. Spurs shall prevail. Expect a legend to rise above the ashes and lead his team to victory.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RESILIENCE OMG


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

This gotta be the first finals ever where no team has won back to back right?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes. Heats won tonight. Now spurs has to use this loss as motivation and stay hungry all 4 quarters do or die. Win or go home empty handed.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Spurs have blown it.

Heat to win game 7 by 15+.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Spurs have blown it.
> 
> Heat to win game 7 by 15+.


Seeing the formula of this series I wouldn't be so quick to jump the gun. both teams answered to a loss with a blow out. When it's all set and done and the ashes is clear you might be surprised of the heart of a 4 time NBA Champion.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

So weird seeing Lebron James without a headband. He felt naked out there without it. But yeah, Game 6 was a classic and I was entertained for the whole game. This game was filled with so many twists and turns in one game containing all kinds of emotions. We all thought the Spurs were going to win when they got a 10 point lead. Then the Heat came back and got the lead. Then Tony Parker nailed a straight-ahead 3 and a little layup to maintain the lead. Then guys kept missing free-throws and missed rebound opportunities leading Bosh to grab a board and pass it to Ray Allen to nail the tying 3. Awesome game. Everyone on the Heat contributed for this win but I will give most of the credit to Allen and Bosh. Bosh had two sick blocks in the OT session as well. Oh yeah, to those that are claiming Ginobili got fouled in the last seconds of OT, he also traveled. Watch the replay. He took three steps. Onto Game 7 and it should be another great game to watch.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone know why he didn't wear the headband? Was it some ritual thing he thought thatwould help?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Anyone know why he didn't wear the headband? Was it some ritual thing he thought thatwould help?


Naw it just disappeared. 
*"You see, LeBron. You've had the power all along. It was always inside of you. My job is done here" - LeBron's Headband.*


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Anyone know why he didn't wear the headband? Was it some ritual thing he thought thatwould help?


Duncan knocked the headband off inadvertently when Lebron scored a dunk. Instead of taking the time to pick it up and put it on, he kept playing and got back on defense. Ironically, this is when he went on his best run of the game. So I'm guessing he left it off because he might be superstitious or something. Whatever works I guess.

Debates aside, this was easily one of the best games I've ever seen live. My heart was beating fast for the entire fourth quarter, as I am a Heat fan and the season was on the line. I was convinced that the game was over when there were about 19 seconds left and the Spurs had a somewhat comfortable lead. Ray Allen's three with time winding down brought such a relief 

I think Magic Johnson called this one of the top 3 games he has ever witnessed or something, which is weird considering how long he has been involved with the league, as well as how many championship games he has played in.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> He normally only stays around for Heat losses. They win, he makes a quick appearance then vanishes in the dark like Batman


I have no idea what youère talking about. Im around in the chatbox mostly to discuss NBA, anyone that was premium would know this. This thread is rather garbage at the moment as most of the non-premiums either are extremely biased against the Heat or extremely biased towards them. But yeah, I have nothing to say, Bosh/Allen saved the day, Lebron choked in the last few minutes of the game. If youre going to tell me he was good in the start of the fourth I can tell you he was garbage for the first three quarters so that means shit all.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pop is a fucking moron btw, this game goes squarly on him and his inability to make smart decisions. why rest parker/duncan in the finals clinching game in the fourth when youre up by 10? Just awful. Not taking Manu out and actually keeping him in so long was also awful.

The refs made some awful calls in the end but the Spurs also missed crucial free throws. That was the biggest deal breaker, you cant miss your free throws late.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> And if it wasn't for LeBron carrying the Heat back into the game Ray Allen would've never had an opportunity to hit that shot as they'd probably have lost in a blowout.
> 
> It works both ways.


If Lebron wasnt awful throughout the whole game the Heat arent in a position of having to come back. It works that way too. :kobe8


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NO! said:


> Duncan knocked the headband off inadvertently when Lebron scored a dunk. Instead of taking the time to pick it up and put it on, he kept playing and got back on defense. Ironically, this is when he went on his best run of the game. So I'm guessing he left it off because he might be superstitious or something. Whatever works I guess.
> 
> Debates aside, this was easily one of the best games I've ever seen live. My heart was beating fast for the entire fourth quarter, as I am a Heat fan and the season was on the line. I was convinced that the game was over when there were about 19 seconds left and the Spurs had a somewhat comfortable lead. Ray Allen's three with time winding down brought such a relief
> 
> I think Magic Johnson called this one of the top 3 games he has ever witnessed or something, which is weird considering how long he has been involved with the league, as well as how many championship games he has played in.


Mj has his flu game.. Lbj has his headband game. Game 6 2013!

That is weird for him to say that, I guess he is counting only games thath e has watched since retiring


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I'm a much bigger football (American) fan than a basketball fan, but a football game has never made me feel the way I felt watching that game yesterday.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Magic remember when you swore that the Spurs never choke?

:kobe8

Were up 10 heading into the 4th and still lost. Were up 5 with 30 seconds left in regulation and still lost. Most likely about to blow a 3-2 series lead in the Finals.

But lol at anyone calling the Spurs chokers :kobe


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

After giving it some thought...

Remember, I am the guy who was saying Miami would have never gotten past Indy without dat ref bias but I have not seen it during the Finals and I did not see it in this game either. Quite frankly, the Heat got lucky to win this game. Part of their luck was due to Pop overcoaching. I am a Pop fan but I think he overdid it just a bit much in this game. In the process of trying to outsmart Spo, he outsmarted himself.

Yes, there were some shady calls at the end of OT but I don't think it was a case of the refs favoring Miami. I think it was more of a case of bad calls plus the refs swallowing the whistle as to not be the deciding factor in the game. It should have never come to that though. The Spurs had this game won and let it slip through their fingers.

For all the choking LeBron did in the final minute of the 4th, it WAS his efforts that gave Miami a chance to be there in the first place. LeBron got bailed out by his teammates but he deserves his credit for getting them in position to make those plays. Fuck Ray Allen's traitorous ass but he did hit the shot fair and square. Fuck Lebron and fuck his choke job but he did have a great 4th until the final minute.

I'll always be the first in line to call it when Miami wins because of dat ref bias. That's not why they won game 6. Fuck Miami but they earned it.

Now for game 7... seriously, god fucking damnit the Spurs better win this shit because I am NOT in the mood to be giving props to his Baldness.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

my spurs in 7 prediction is still holding up strong. was annoyed at parker wanting all the glory to himself last night, and not passing duncan the ball at all in the 2nd half, after his tremendous 1st.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The fans who left the game when it still wasn't decided are pathetic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

10 point lead being blown near the start of the 4th isn't a choke in my book. Had it been with 3mins left, then yes, a choke for sure. But 10 point leads are often pulled back in the NBA when there is time.

Pop not going with Duncan in the closing minutes and Manu absolutely fucking up with turnovers and that ridiculous last play is the reason why Spurs lost. He was fouled? Well the dude travelled like a clown. I didn't care for Parker's shot selections when he had Bosh guarding him as well. He did the same thing over and over and it never worked (shooting over him). Yeah, they were some missed free throws, but you see splits happen all the time. I'm not going to focus too much on that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

To me if you're up double digits in the 4th at any point and still lose, that's a choke/collapse/whatever word fits best. If it was the Heat people would definitely be calling it a choke.

I hope game 7 is competitive but I think the Spurs are done. They were two made free throws away from a win, then two more made free throws away from a win, then a defensive rebound away from a win. And failed to do all of those. The arena staff was starting to prepare for the trophy presentation FFS.

For all my baseball fans, it's eerily similar to the Rangers in the 2011 World Series and how in the 9th inning of game 6 they were repeatedly one strike away from winning the World Series but ended up blowing their lead and eventually losing in extra innings.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think leaving duncan and parker out at the end is worse than at the beginning. if they even get one of those rebounds than they holding the trophy afterward.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It only takes 5 possessions from 12mins to wipe out a 10pt defecit. Could also take 4 possessions. It's not good for it to happen, but it's not unusual at all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well no it's not unusual at all for teams to blow double digit leads in the 4th. But it's not good at all. The Spurs collapsed in this game, they blew it. Multiple times.

Choke is a harsh word. Collapse, "blew the lead" whatever team you feel is appropriate.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Joel said:


> It only takes 5 possessions from 12mins to wipe out a 10pt defecit. Could also take 4 possessions. It's not good for it to happen, but it's not unusual at all.


Yeah 10 point lead with 1 qtr left isn't a choke. now a 10 point lead with 2 or 3 minutes left, sure.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

They were up 5 with 27 seconds left, that qualifies as a choke to me. 

With that said, losing a 10 pt lead wasn't choking at all mainly because Miami adjusted going to the small line up and spacing the floor and also because Pop refused to start the 4th with Parker/Duncan and stuck with the bench even after calling the time out. That's a coaching error, not a choke.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> They were up 5 with 27 seconds left, that qualifies as a choke to me.
> 
> With that said, losing a 10 pt lead wasn't choking at all mainly because Miami adjusted going to the small line up and spacing the floor and also because Pop refused to start the 4th with Parker/Duncan and stuck with the bench even after calling the time out. That's a coaching error, not a choke.


But do you agree with me that the Spurs could be broken, mentally? This is one of the toughest losses you could possibly have.

I'm not sure if even the almighty Spurs can bounce back from a loss like this.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Notorious said:


> But do you agree with me that the Spurs could be broken, mentally? This is one of the toughest losses you could possibly have.
> 
> I'm not sure if even the almighty Spurs can bounce back from a loss like this.


Yeah, I agree. 

I don't have much hope for SA to pull it out in game 7. Last night was their best chance and you could tell the guys came in with that mindset and gave it their all too especially Timmy. I do think the game will be competitive tho mainly because most game 7s in the finals have come down to the wire and have been those low scoring type games. 

Just hope Manu can get his act together for one game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't know if the Spurs will be that affected by this loss, at least not by the time of tip off. Maybe if it was a less playoff savy team.Maybe if the game starts to get away from them a bit though, like if it's a 10 or 15 point lead in the 3rd they be thinking "man we had this team"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If Manu Ginobili's name wasn't Manu Ginobili, Pop would've benched him probably earlier in this series.

I hate to say it, I really do. But Pop could've quite possibly cost the Spurs a championship. Sure you have to factor in the missed FT's and failure to secure that defensive rebound but he made some terrible decisions in that 4th quarter.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I know Stall mentioned this earlier ITT but shit like last night makes me glad I don't have a fav team. 

Multiple heart attacks, nails cut, possible hair loss and a good chance of being transferred to a coma by the end of last night if I was a fan of either team. 


WOOLCUNT said:


> I don't know if the Spurs will be that affected by this loss, at least not by the time of tip off. Maybe if it was a less playoff savy team.Maybe if the game starts to get away from them a bit though, like if it's a 10 or 15 point lead in the 3rd they be thinking "man we had this team"


They are a resilient team but IDK man, if you hear their own players talk about how they're gonna have a hard time re-energizing from this, then it could play a factor for sure. 

Its just that momentum swinging type of loss that's hard to recover from because you know you had the game won but we'll wait and see.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No, choke is giving up a 8 pt lead in 27 secs, ask Reggie. 5 pts is a only two possessions.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

^Its a 2 possession game but its still rare for a team to lose in that situation. I'd say at least 90% of the time, a team up 5 with 27 sec left would win the game. Probably more than that. 



Notorious said:


> If Manu Ginobili's name wasn't Manu Ginobili, Pop would've benched him probably earlier in this series.
> 
> I hate to say it, I really do. But Pop could've quite possibly cost the Spurs a championship. Sure you have to factor in the missed FT's and failure to secure that defensive rebound but he made some terrible decisions in that 4th quarter.


He's Manu Ginobili















It does make sense that Manu's rep was stopping Pop from taking him out. I guess its also why he didn't bother calling TO after the Wade miss with 20 sec left in OT and trusted him to make a play. Maybe now he finally realizes Manu isn't the Manu of old anymore. Its hard tho, you really have to go with your instinct. If you look at it from his perspective, he knows Manu's usually made big plays and he's coming off a big game 5 so you roll the dice and live with the result....

Would be interesting if he still starts Manu in game 7 and benches him depending on his performance.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I say if manu doesn't play like he did in game 5 he is benched, since it's do or die.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's not a choke when all that needs to happen is a single defensive stop, and to make a couple shots.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> It's not a choke when all that needs to happen is a single defensive stop, and to make a couple shots.


You do realize that Miami was fouling at that point right? Both Kawhi and Manu missed a FT each and last I checked, missed FTs aren't defensive stops. 

Pop also refused to put Duncan in which allowed Miami to get offensive boards and kick out for the Bron and Ray threes. I don't think that's happening with Timmy in the game. 

So yea, it can be classified as a choke and an error on Pop's behalf.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bad as Manu played who else you rather see in the game at that moment? It's not like Spurs have that many capable ball handlers/playmakers...and dont mention T-Mac. Throwing him into that situation cold is a automatic no-no


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Bad as Manu played who else you rather see in the game at that moment? It's not like Spurs have that many capable ball handlers/playmakers...and dont mention T-Mac. Throwing him into that situation cold is a automatic no-no


Pretty much anybody. 

I just don't understand how you don't call a TO and get Tony Parker back in the game in that situation. Ya know, your best offensive player, guy who had 2 BIG PLAYS late in the 4th. 

You're down 1, there's 10 sec left and you trust a guy whose been garbage the entire game to make a big play for you? Nah. 

Pop could've stuck a pencil up his ass, done a squat on top of the clipboard and drawn up a better play than that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wasnt like Tony Parker was on fire 2nd half last night...Like I said, Spurs dont have that many capable playmakers/ballhandlers..This isn't new. Ginobili is gonna be in the game..Bench him and the clamps would have really came down on the Spurs


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

So you're telling me you're OK with Pop not calling a TO to get Parker back in the game and draw up a play?

That Ginobili prayer wasn't going to be answered with the way he was playing all night. And Parker was pretty bad all game but he's still their best shot creator, penetrator and ball handler. You can run an iso or a P&R for him tho he was having trouble shooting over Bosh or getting around him when MIA switched. 

Regardless, I would've easily trusted him over Ginobili for that possession. He bailed them out with that 3 over Bron and that ass backwards, unorthodox shot he hit after that late in the 4th. He's great at pulling stuff out of his ass and we could've easily seen something similar happen on that play.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So LeBron with a successful LLC title defense. Spurs gonna get their rematch on Thursday for the belt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Wearing my Sonics Ray Ray jersey today. Had to be done.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> So you're telling me you're OK with Pop not calling a TO to get Parker back in the game and draw up a play?
> 
> That Ginobili prayer wasn't going to be answered with the way he was playing all night. And Parker was pretty bad all game but he's still their best shot creator, penetrator and ball handler. You can run an iso or a P&R for him tho he was having trouble shooting over Bosh or getting around him when MIA switched.
> 
> Regardless, I would've easily trusted him over Ginobili for that possession. He bailed them out with that 3 over Bron and that ass backwards, unorthodox shot he hit after that late in the 4th. He's great at pulling stuff out of his ass and we could've easily seen something similar happen on that play.


No because I mean look at the play where Parker hit the 3 late..That was a BAD shot and terrible possession. He made the shot but it was still a bad play. Parker was having trouble getting around guys later in the game. Even Bosh. Why let Miami set their D?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So apparently the Spurs made an illegal substitution during the last seconds of the 4th quarter and put Tim Duncan back in while the refs were reviewing Ray Allen's shot. In which you can't substitute players while a play is being reviewd

If the Spurs would've won off a Duncan gamewinner...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That's the point I'm getting at bro. He wasn't necessarily going to create a quality look but he's a really good tough shot maker and that was probably their best option in that situation.

Look at Kobe in late game situations. A lot of times he won't create a quality look but he'll hit a tough fadeaway or an off-balance jumper with 2 guys draped all over him. That skill is something Parker has as well although obviously not to the same extent. 

Manu wasn't scoring all game long and for most of the series, he hasn't finished well on his drives or hit those tough long range jumpers he's good at so IDK why you don't call TO in that situation. If this was the game 5 Manu, I could live with that play but in this game, nah.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Notorious said:


> If Manu Ginobili's name wasn't Manu Ginobili, Pop would've benched him probably earlier in this series.
> 
> I hate to say it, I really do. But Pop could've quite possibly cost the Spurs a championship. Sure you have to factor in the missed FT's and failure to secure that defensive rebound but he made some terrible decisions in that 4th quarter.


Had they been closing with Duncan/Parker/Diaw/Green/Leonard, it would be over.

I am in 100% agreement with your statement.



BrosOfDestruction said:


> So you're telling me you're OK with Pop not calling a TO to get Parker back in the game and draw up a play?


Of all of Pop's mistakes, this was the worst of them. There is zero acceptable reason to allow Manu to go flying in there when Pop could have called a timeout, put Parker in and set a play.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Notorious said:


> So apparently the Spurs made an illegal substitution during the last seconds of the 4th quarter and put Tim Duncan back in while the refs were reviewing Ray Allen's shot. In which you can't substitute players while a play is being reviewd
> 
> If the Spurs would've won off a Duncan gamewinner...


Was just about to say this. Imagine if they won on a Duncan put back or jumper, you think all the ref whiners would bring that up. Sneaky move by Pop, begging for a review when it was clearly a 3 by Allen.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

CHAEL SONNEN VS LEBRON JAMES. Wrestlemania 30 main event. Hell, put in on that legacy defining PPV. 



> Bleacher Report: What prompted you to call LeBron James a dork on the Jim Rome show? Is there any sort of history between the two of you?
> 
> Chael Sonnen: His name being brought up prompted it. He makes Urkel look cool. I would have liked to call him a twat, but they changed subjects.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...sonnen-details-history-beef-with-lebron-james


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> That's the point I'm getting at bro. He wasn't necessarily going to create a quality look but he's a really good tough shot maker and that was probably their best option in that situation.
> 
> Look at Kobe in late game situations. A lot of times he won't create a quality look but he'll hit a tough fadeaway or an off-balance jumper with 2 guys draped all over him. That skill is something Parker has as well although obviously not to the same extent.
> 
> Manu wasn't scoring all game long and for most of the series, he hasn't finished well on his drives or hit those tough long range jumpers he's good at so IDK why you don't call TO in that situation. If this was the game 5 Manu, I could live with that play but in this game, nah.


Manu is a better tough shot maker than Parker, but that all being said you never ever let a team especially with Miami's defense set up and draw up a play. Spurs best shot in that situation was in transition


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

I really wish both of these teams would lose on Thursday. I don't think I've cheered for the Spurs, ever, up until this series...and it's hard to look at myself in the mirror after pulling for Manose Ginosebili to have a big game (knowing that he's basically retired).

Unfortunately, the Heat have somehow managed to gather every player I dislike in the NBA...and stick them on a team.

LeBron James
Dwyane Wade
Chris Bosh
Shane Battier
Ray Allen
Mike Miller
Udonis Haslem
Chris Andersen
Rashard Lewis
Joel Anthony
James Jones
Dexter Pittman

Mario Chalmers is the only guy I want winning ANYTHING (because he's a Kansas guy), but at this point, he's an enemy. Everyone on that list above...I can't stand, even before they played for the Heat (ex. Ray, Battier, Birdman). It's like this was done intentionally, to anger non-Heat fans.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Real Deal, your a very knowledgeable Basketball guy, why would you hate Lebron James,Chris Bosh or Ray Allen exactly?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*LOL. Sportscenter keeps showing the fans that were running back after they discovered that the game wasn't over. Way to reinforce the stereotype. Pathetic.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't even begin to imagine what Dexter Pitman could have possibly done to you Real Deal. Leave Dexter alone.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol @ asking how could somebody dislike LeBron James. Wow.



HeatWave said:


> Manu is a better tough shot maker than Parker, but that all being said you never ever let a team especially with Miami's defense set up and draw up a play. Spurs best shot in that situation was in transition


Manu was a better tough shot maker in his prime years. In his current form, he's barely better than Hughes, if that. That Manu drive wasn't really a transition play anyway. It was more semi-transition in that their defense wasn't completely set but they still had a guy to stick with him in Ray and Bosh and a couple of other guys were back so its not like Manu had a clear or an easy opportunity.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

SoupBro said:


> Real Deal, your a very knowledgeable Basketball guy, why would you hate Lebron James,Chris Bosh or Ray Allen exactly?


It's a dislike for them, not hate. I've probably typed that I hate them, out of anger (I know I have LeBron, haha), but it's a dislike.

Hating a player means you are completely biased, disrespecting their game and disregarding anything they accomplish. 

For instance, I dislike LeBron James...but he is the best player in the NBA this year, and could end up being a top 10 of all time. Aside from being too passive (given what he can do scoring the ball) and struggling to make contested jumpers (or hesitating to shoot them), he's a complete player.

But, like all of us, I'm still a fan of the game itself...which gives me room to root for, and against, teams and players. Boston has 17 NBA championships, but I dislike them. LeBron earned that from me with his actions in Cleveland over the last two years there (his dancing around, taunting opponents on the court, etc.) and his first year in Miami. I changed my mind about Wade in the 2006 NBA Finals, when he flopped his way to an NBA championship. Ray Allen has always gotten under my skin, maybe because of his facial expressions...I really don't know, lol. Never could stand Battier slapping Kobe in the face over and over again on shot contests, I suspect Mike Miller is actually healthier than a lot of players out on the court...it's just certain things they've done, over time.

I really don't dislike winners. That's not it. Truthfully, Duncan is one of my favorite players, despite being on a Spurs team I'm required to root against (being a Lakers fan). He has four rings, but I respect his game and his humbleness. 

Once the Heat found a way to bring in Ray Allen and Birdman, I was fully convinced this was done to piss me off, lol.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

JM said:


> I can't even begin to imagine what Dexter Pitman could have possibly done to you Real Deal. Leave Dexter alone.


Haha...he played for Texas. (N)

EDIT: I didn't care much for Kevin Durant, either, until the Sonics moved to OKC. It kind of made them my "local team" at that point, something I haven't had since the Kansas City Kings moved to Sacramento back when I was one or two years old.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So Real Deal I take it you're pretty excited for Andrew Wiggins coming in to Kansas.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Notorious said:


> So Real Deal I take it you're pretty excited for Andrew Wiggins coming in to Kansas.


More than you know, haha. We also decided we could use the best center recruit in the nation, to replace Jeff Withey.

Wiggins is scary good. I just hope Bill Self gives him enough room to operate out of the tight "team concept" he likes to enforce for a full 40 minutes. Wiggins will need to be unleashed every now and then, especially in the tourney.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Real Deal said:


> More than you know, haha. We also decided we could use the best center recruit in the nation, to replace Jeff Withey.
> 
> Wiggins is scary good. I just hope Bill Self gives him enough room to operate out of the tight "team concept" he likes to enforce for a full 40 minutes. Wiggins will need to be unleashed every now and then, especially in the tourney.


I'm not excited considering I'm a Texas fan. *sigh*

But if he's anything like he's hyped up to be than he should dominate the college level.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Wiggins not going to Florida State is a crime.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Michael Smith ‏@michaelsmith 4h

Heat have been outscored by 56 in the Finals with LeBron and Wade on the court together. With LeBron and no Wade Miami is plus-48


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Lol @ asking how could somebody dislike LeBron James. Wow.


I actually don't understand why Lebron gets the amount of hate he does get. Do people really still hate him for leaving Cleveland? Is that the crux of all the Lebron hate? I can understand if you're a Cavs fan but if not that doesn't make much sense to me. He's never gotten in trouble or did anything especially fucked up. By all accounts, he seems like a nice, funloving guy. I really can't possibly understand why people hate him to the degree that they do.

MJ and Kobe (to a lesser extent) are two major douchebags yet no one seems to hate them as much as they hate Bron. Though, with MJ, the more stories about him being an asshole the more people seem to like him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This Miami run in the finals last three years reminds me of the Lakers run in the finals starting in 08. 

Lakers vs Celtics 08, Celtics won in 6

Lakers vs Magic 09, Lakers won in 5

Lakers vs Celtics 10' Lakers won in 7

Heat vs Mavs, Mavs won in 6

Heat vs OKC, Heat won in 5

Heat vs Spurs, ??? won in 7

Win or lose, I'm starting to think this maybe the last time the Heat will be in the finals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I like how Real Deal says what I always say(except I dont literally dislike everyone on the Heat team) and yet he isnt shouted about SUPER BIAS all the time. unk2


And I agree about it being tough to root for the Spurs this series with the rivalry we had with them throughout the 2000s, but Id say we were still the winners of that rivalry(even if they add another ring to their collection) because they could stop our teams when they were peaking and we also had the better head to head matchup against them.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

holy shit. stop crying magic.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lol Ginobali looked like Adrian Peterson running through a defense on that 2nd to last possesion.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *LOL. Sportscenter keeps showing the fans that were running back after they discovered that the game wasn't over. Way to reinforce the stereotype. Pathetic.*


Why does everyone act like this is something new? It's not just with the Heat, it's with all Florida professional sports teams. State comes across as a college state imo. I mean, ppl there treat Heat games no different than they did Marlins games and Rays games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lol.

I knew the Clippers would come crawling back trying to restart the discussions. Especially after all the heat they took for rejecting.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

3 people cost the Spurs this game: Pop, Manu, and Tony.

Tony played very selfishly. Guess he wanted a shot at FMVP more than the actual championship, with all of the ball hogging that he was doing. 6-23 shooting is not having a good game either. He froze his teammates out and caused them to be stagnant on offense. He gets 5% of the blame.

Manu was just God awful but everyone minus Pop has known that for quite a while now. Game 5 was a fluke and he has now been terrible in 5/6 games of this series alone. He had no business being in the game, period. He gets 20% of the blame.

Pop is ultimately the reason why the Spurs lost. Manu had no business in the game period. If that was anyone else, then they would've been benched. The fact that you have more faith in a turnover prone Ginobili to get you home in the clutch and no faith that Tim Duncan can give you 28 seconds and the defense necessary to close the game is mind boggling. Tim Duncan gets at least one or both of the rebounds and the Spurs are celebrating right now, had Pop not let his ego get in the way. It is not enough for him to win a title but he always has to make it known that he is the smartest person in the room. The starting lineup of the 4th quarter, when you have the Heat on the ropes looking devastated, is what energized LeBron. All series long, the combo of Splitter and Manu has provided disastrous results. Pop was hell-bent on proving that this horrible lineup, his genius lineup, would prevail and was too stubborn to admit that it was a failure, even after the lead dissipated. That was just one of many, many terrible coaching decisions that Pop made just to appease his ego. Spurs fans have gotten tired of his antics for quite sometime now but he may have downright cost them a tangible championship. He gets 75% of the blame.

Also, thank God Stephen A. Smith called him out on those horrible coaching decisions. I wish the reporters in the post game interview had gone at him but they are all too scared of him for some reason. Yes, Pop is a jerk in interviews but you had real ammo to use against him and blew it. Vogel got buried for his questionable coaching decisions in regards to Hibbert, so I see no reason why Pop is immune to criticism as well. (Plus, Vogel didn't have the greatest power forward in history riding the pine in a closeout game for the title)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ill give Leonard a pass, still had a stellar game despite missign a crucial free throw


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SoupBro said:


>


MY EXACT SAME FACE AT THAT MOMENT!!

I'm gonna remember that play for a long long time


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So apparently it was CP3 that demanded the Clippers go back to discuss things with the Celtics to get KG and Doc.

Isn't it funny how it turns, now Danny Ainge has all the leverage.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Quick Danny! Demand Bledsoe!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

CP3 probably said get peirce,kg and doc or i'm walking.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

As much as I think he's overrated, players absolutely love Doc Rivers. If I'm not mistaken there was a players poll conducted on the coach players would most like to play for and Doc won in a landslide. Since Doc has been here there have been FA's that Boston signed that came back strictly because they wanted to play for Doc. Boston isn't a particularly strong FA market but over in LA, I'm sure he'll be attract bigger names than the Courtney Lee's and OJ Mayo's that wanted/signed to play in Boston.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Why does everyone act like this is something new? It's not just with the Heat, it's with all Florida professional sports teams. State comes across as a college state imo. I mean, ppl there treat Heat games no different than they did Marlins games and Rays games.


Its with any team in every league. I know some Bruins fans who left game 7 when they were down 3-1. Some fans just arent loyal anymore.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't understand why the Clippers & Paul are so insistent on trading for Garnett. He's not the player he once was an is a couple years away form retiring. Unless they feel they can win no, (I don't) I just don't know why they would do that. Getting rid of DJ is a plus but giving 2 first rounds picks is where I would draw the line.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

KG is still one of the best defensive players in the league and one of the best mid-range shooters in the league. He's not some washed up former star.

KG will change the whole culture of the Clippers and turn them into a gritty, defensive team just like he did in Boston. He's gonna do wonders for Blake Griffin defensively and the team defensively. The Clippers won 56 games last season. 56. And now they have the opportunity to replace Vinny Del ***** with Doc Rivers, Caron Butler with Paul Pierce and DeAndre Jordan with Kevin Garnett. Sounds like a pretty great deal for the Clippers IMO.

And two first round picks is too much? Come on now, the Clippers aren't a lottery team. You're more than likely not missing out on any phenomenal prospects by giving up two late first round picks.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Stall_19 said:


> I don't understand why the Clippers & Paul are so insistent on trading for Garnett. He's not the player he once was an is a couple years away form retiring. Unless they feel they can win no, (I don't) I just don't know why they would do that. Getting rid of DJ is a plus but giving 2 first rounds picks is where I would draw the line.


Because his post up game(albeit almost non existent at this point) is still better than Blake's/DJ's...

I think more than anything, they'd like/take Doc, but it's a package deal, so...I mean, guys like Milsap, Jefferson, and David West on the market this summer, it's no reason to go after and pay KG that kind of money..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

KG is better than Millsap, Jefferson and West.

And he's worth his contract. The only big negative about KG is his age.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

But he's only going to be around for like 2 more years. He's great defensively but his rebounding and overall scoring is nowhere near what it use to be. It only makes sense to do that deal if they're going to win right away. And people really do undervalue draft picks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not undervaluing draft picks.

But this is the NBA. Rejecting KG, Doc Rivers and essentially Paul Pierce because you don't want to give up two late 1st round picks is idiotic.

Yeah I understand those guys are up in age but the Clippers are in win-now mode. They're not looking to win a title in 5 years, they're trying to win a title as soon as possible. KG, Pierce and Doc puts you in that position.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

clippers could still get Howard right? so that will set them up for the future too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Notorious said:


> As much as I think he's overrated, players absolutely love Doc Rivers. If I'm not mistaken there was a players poll conducted on the coach players would most like to play for and Doc won in a landslide. Since Doc has been here there have been FA's that Boston signed that came back strictly because they wanted to play for Doc. Boston isn't a particularly strong FA market but over in LA, I'm sure he'll be attract bigger names than the Courtney Lee's and OJ Mayo's that wanted/signed to play in Boston.


And he is one of the few coaches that has a ring, who wouldnt want to play for a coach with playoff experience.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh my god.

I must be sick or something. Fucking WWF just made me his bitch in 2K 3 games in a row.

Feels bad man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why you so bad? You were TEAM USA and lost. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I told you I was sick :side:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Props to Bosh for saying this. 



> Chris Bosh to Heat fans who left Game 6 early: ‘Don’t come back for Game 7′





Notorious said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> I must be sick or something. Fucking WWF just made me his bitch in 2K 3 games in a row.
> 
> *Feels bad man.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's awesome for Bosh to day.

FUcking fake dickriders to all who left


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> Its with any team in every league. I know some Bruins fans who left game 7 when they were down 3-1. Some fans just arent loyal anymore.


you stopped watching the game as well. :kobe


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Apparently teams that are up by 5 or more with less that 20 seconds win 99% of the time. Fuck

I'm calling Game 6 as Miracle in Miami


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UDFK are you still angry or have you CALMED DOWN.

I don't really like this deal personally, not really the deal itself but what it means for me. I love KG and don't want him playing for some team I hardly watch due to time zones. I also don't want Paul and Jordan split up but that seems inevitable regardless so that one doesn't weigh too heavily.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This is about as upset as Duncan gonna get. Pure class


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Duncan is a rare breed. I hope he can get his 5th ring.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Duncan just described the spurs perfectly "its a great story for everyone else but we just care about winning". That isnt word for word, but basically what he said. CLASS.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Another title defense for LeBron... His last title defense had more kickouts than HBK/Taker 1...Don't think this one will be as exciting or competitive, but the way things have been going, who knows. I just hope at the end of the night we get another LeBron/Duncan embrace like 2007. Wonder if LeBron brings that up if Miami wins..Sort of a "Here I am all grown up, thanks for everything" type of thing...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lel, neither team has lost back to backs in over 6 months. LETS HOPE IT ENDS THAT WAY.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> Another title defense for LeBron... His last title defense had more kickouts than HBK/Taker 1...Don't think this one will be as exciting or competitive, but the way things have been going, who knows. I just hope at the end of the night we get another LeBron/Duncan embrace like 2007. Wonder if LeBron brings that up if Miami wins..Sort of a "Here I am all grown up, thanks for everything" type of thing...


He's grown up. Duncan made a man out of a boy. Lebron officially grew out his headband.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

If KG gets traded, I might cry. Same with Pierce.



Spoiler: A damn good photoshop














 (Not my work; credit to insidehoops.com)


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

KG might be going to Clippers.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That so does not suit him, but any team I still want to watch KG, don't care about Pierce that much


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I know Stall mentioned this earlier ITT but shit like last night makes me glad I don't have a fav team.
> 
> Multiple heart attacks, nails cut, possible hair loss and a good chance of being transferred to a coma by the end of last night if I was a fan of either team.


I'm a long time Bulls fan, but the way the Spurs (mainly Manu) jagged that game had me heartbroken. I literally lost my appetite for a bit. If that was the Bulls I'd probably be on suicide watch right now, :lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

That's a great poster.. Game 7 is going to be some kind of epic.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Can anyone change the Chris to Hughes in the first gif?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo 10m
Last team to win an NBA Finals Game 7 on the road: 1978 Washington Bullets

Crazy. I don't have a dog in this race, I'm not rooting for either team, but I love broken records. This series hasn't been the most entertaining with blowout games for a majority of the series, but if tonight is like Game 6, I'll be really happy.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that trade sucks for the celtics. what i mean to say is losing kg sucks. deandre jordan is tall, and can jump. he blows. picks in the high twenties also blow. yea, a few more jr giddens, and jajuan johnsons will really turn this team around. kg was the heart, soul, and even at 37, TALENT of the team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah but with your J.R. Giddens and JaJuan Johnson's, you also have guys like Rondo, Perk, TA, Delonte, Big Baby and Sullinger.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I switched off as soon as Leonard missed the first FT in the dying seconds of the fourth. I knew what was coming.

That loss couldn't have been more crushing for San Antonio, I don't even follow the Spurs and was devestated that they lost. Hopefully they can steady themselves for one last push but I just don't know, expecting a Miami blowout tonight.

SA needs a huge performance from Doctor Ginobili and not Manu Hyde..or something like that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So hyped for this. Another late night after the Game 4 of the Stanley Cup finals. Hoping to god the Spurs can get it done.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

IncapableNinja said:


> I switched off as soon as Leonard missed the first FT in the dying seconds of the fourth. I knew what was coming.
> 
> That loss couldn't have been more crushing for San Antonio, I don't even follow the Spurs and was devestated that they lost. Hopefully they can steady themselves for one last push but I just don't know, expecting a Miami blowout tonight.
> 
> SA needs a huge performance from Doctor Ginobili and not Manu Hyde..or something like that.


I think they'd do better to not even put Thiago Splitter and Ginobli on the court and just ride Duncan, Parker, Green, Neal and Diaw until the wheels fall off. Ginobli and Splitter should only come in fresh as daisies to spell those guys or if they get in foul trouble.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

HEAT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

GO SPURS GO!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™;19959217 said:


> So hyped for this. Another late night after the Game 4 of the Stanley Cup finals. Hoping to god the Spurs can get it done.



Since when do you watch basketball, NIGE?!

Edit: I have drawn the line for tonight with the thread title. If you aint cheering for Spurs, you're an enemy to this thread. Even you, JM. Yes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

:lelbron


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

GO SPURS!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I'm just rooting for an entertaining game. Doesn't matter who wins. I'm not a bandwagon Heat hater.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

The #HEADBAND will be on to start game 7. I'm not sure what to make of this news yet. Let's analyze.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



JM said:


> The #HEADBAND will be on to start game 7. I'm not sure what to make of this news yet. Let's analyze.


Kurt Angle starts with his straps up. LeBron starts with the headband on. Halfway through the game, LeBron will start hyping up, throw off the headband, and hit Boris Diaw with the Angle Slam and put Tony Parker in the Ankle Lock. Beware the Olympic Hero.

:bron :kurt


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Pre game you can hear angry shouts from the Heat locker room, as LeBron James and Headband are arguing about what happened during Game 6. After several minutes, LeBron apologises to the headband for not putting him back on during Game 6. They make their peace and head out to the court.

The game is going good for LeBron and Headband. At the end of the third he has 33/8/9. During the last quarter he completes his double double and has 40 points. During the final 12 seconds, Parker penetrates the Heat defence and kicks it out to THE GREEN MACHINE who drains a 3 and puts Spurs 1 point up. The Heat have 5 seconds left. They run a play for LeBron who charges through the lane and goes up high for the winning dunk! But suddenly HEADBAND crawls down to LeBron's throat and he CHOKES and is unable to make the bucket! Duncan reclaims the rebound and the SPURS ARE THE NEW NBA CHAMPIONS.

HEADBAND walks to Duncan who unmasks it and it is revealed that it was actually LeBron's legacy! He has finaly lost his legacy title!

The Spurs celebrates in jubilation while LeBron sits on the edge of the court looking at them in John Cena WrestleMania 28 fashion.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I figured I should provide some articles for your consideration as well:



















Confusion should be considered as well...

SBNation NBA ‏@SBNationNBA 19 Jun
Please put the headband back on, LeBron. It's like you're naked. I feel like I'm supposed to avert my eyes.

Metta World Peace ‏@MettaWorldPeace 19 Jun
Wow. I thought it was Jerry. Stack house. But it's Lebron without a headband

Brendan Meyer ‏@BrendanMeyer 19 Jun
Joel Anthony has been everywhere since LBJ lost his headband

Ben Jones ‏@Ben_Jones88 19 Jun
LeBron without a headband is like seeing Darth Vader's real face.

Bill Barnwell ‏@billbarnwell 19 Jun
Was sorta expecting Lebron's hairline to roll up like a sail after taking his headband off. #baldknowsbald


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

GO SPURS GO!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a big feeling that the spurs are going to get blown out :/

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I don't care what you think the score will be, I want your take on the #HEADBAND discussion.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I think that it's like Kurt angles attire. At first he'll wear it, but when it's crunch time. It's time to get serious 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

That seems to be the popular opinion.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Headband stays on, Bron goes for 30+ and 10+ boards. Heat win by under ten, Spurs get to the line ten more times but after the game this board is flooded with "teh refz gifted this one for the Heat" talk.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I think the springs on the Spurs bandwagon broke a long time ago...at this point, the rest of yall just gotta walk


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Final day of basketball


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Yeah, I think that's the most upsetting thing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



JM said:


> I don't care what you think the score will be, I want your take on the #HEADBAND discussion.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Kobe's all time starting 5: Magic, Jordan, Bird, Russell, Kareem

Kind of surprised he didn't pick himself :kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm more surprised he snubbed his main man Smush.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Smush , Kobe , George , Medvedenko and KWAME is his real answers. Kobe would :mark: for the amount of shots he'd get


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Damn, no basketball for 5 months after tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

^ BASEBALL!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Heat 96-90.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Damn, no basketball for 5 months after tonight.


Luckily, I'll have NCAA14 to get me through the summer..

I say first to 70 wins, because I dont think eiher team will have enough gas to get any higher than 75 imo


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

heat fans are virgins


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



WWF said:


> ^ BASEBALL!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

chris bosh is one weird looking motherfucker


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Ok...........*waits for punchline*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

(Y) for thread title.

Let's go Spurs!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

not a spurs fan, but I'll take anyone over the heat

just an hour :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I live right around the Orlando area & man, the Magic fans that are pretending to be Heat fans are laughable. They pulled this same stunt back when Shaq & Wade won, they all put away their T-Mac's & went out & bought D-Wade Jerseys. Going out to Winghouse to watch the game, I'll be in the corner giving the fpalm if Miami wins. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

As a Warriors fan I'm still not sure what I should want. I'm still bitter because I thought the Warriors completely blew it by somehow managing to lose Game 1 in double overtime to the Spurs. There's the pragmatic side of the equation, which says that you should root for the team that beat your team to win it all... But I think it'll just piss me off more in this case. May they all destroy each other! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

For the Spurs to win










*DO NOT PUT THIS SCRUB IN THE GAME*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Humbled Moron said:


> Headband stays on, Bron goes for 30+ and 10+ boards. Heat win by under ten, Spurs get to the line ten more times but after the game this board is flooded with "teh refz gifted this one for the Heat" talk.


Why arent you no longer associated with Chris Jericho?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Saw the 4th quarter of Game 6 at a bar on Tuesday. Without his headband, James looked like he was 40. Wow. 

Anyways, it was pretty disappointing for Timmy to have such a great game and for them to lose that game. No one to blame but themselves though. Here's to a good one tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Gregg said he wants to have his team to have no fun tonight :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Cycloneon said:


> Gregg said he wants to have his team to have no fun tonight :lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"Is there an 8th game?" :lol


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Lovin' the thread title. (Y)


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

Someone's mad. The Spurs let the Championship slip right the fuck through their fingers! They're gonna come into game 7 dejected as all hell & Miami's gonna repeat. Watch.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Tough call on this game either way. Head says Spurs are strong enough to fight back from Tuesday and can make good enough adjustments. Neither team has won back to back yet. Spurs pull it out 85-76ish.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Man my heart is already pumping fast and the game hasn't even started yet lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just heard that San Antonio has finished each series this post season, on the road.
Let's hope that happens again tonight 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Too bad this series isnt going another 7..Teams just too even.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Cycloneon said:


> Just heard that San Antonio has finished each series this post season, on the road.
> Let's hope that happens again tonight
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


(Y)


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Cycloneon said:


> Just heard that San Antonio has finished each series this post season, on the road.
> Let's hope that happens again tonight
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And Miami has finished their last two series at home

So who knows man.

Spurs need to start hot and stay hot.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Spurs 87, Heat 80.

Someone fucking bet me. Loser mails the winner $1 American.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Dat Mike Miller smile though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm getting scared already 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Well... fuck. Here we go.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Need a big game from Parker. GO SPURS GO!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm calling it now. Tiago splitter goes off

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Cycloneon said:


> I'm calling it now. Tiago splitter goes off
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Damn it you jinxed him


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

If SA wins, Timmy's the first player in history to win a title in 3 different decades. DAMN.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Before the game starts I just want to say GO SPURS GO! I will check back after the game and either be a dejected sad person, or ecstatic and excited. See you guys after the game.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

We may be witnessing manu ginoblis final nba game

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

DUNCAN!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Look at Timmy with dat defense and runout!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I get annoyed every time Miami scores man shit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Let's go Manu! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*Miami is playing sloppy.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Don't know if Mike Miller is the you want putting the ball on the deck and firing pull up jumpers.

Damn Ginobili, two fouls already. That's okay though because GARY DA GAWD NEAL.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Gotta love how Bosh shoved Manu into Wade and Manu gets called for a foul.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kawhi already with 4 rebounds. That's good. 

Manu has 2 fouls. Danny green is 0-2, now worrying. But something to watch out for. 

Miami had like 3+ turnovers and is playing sloppy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Bosh still exists after what Duncan just did?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



HeatWave said:


> Bosh still exists after what Duncan just did?


:barkley:bosh3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I think the Heat have the ugliest team in all of sports.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



HeatWave said:


> Bosh still exists after what Duncan just did?


:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Manu on drugs again.


----------



## bigmatic94 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

So many fucking turnovers


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Chalmers trying to do wayy too much right now.


----------



## bigmatic94 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Cycloneon said:


> *Kawhi already with 4 rebound*s. That's good.
> 
> Manu has 2 fouls. Danny green is 0-2, now worrying. But something to watch out for.
> 
> ...


Kawhi has stepping up to the plate is the playoffs, but he has a funny looking jumpshot.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's like tony afraid to put up that floater 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I can't believe Hughes hit a jumper earlier.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

No Parker, no Duncan, but Splitter BAH GAWD.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Fucking Splitter and Manu in the game fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Does Birdshit just stand in the paint the entire game?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Everytime Splitter is in the game Heat go on a run.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Everytime Splitter is in the game Heat go on a run.


It also coincides with everytime Hughes being out of the game. 

If MIA was smart, they would run this line up all game long. Spacing is so much better.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Well this game is well on pace to be under the 85-76 score I predicted...

But also notice... Lebron gets shooters and Birdman around him and they go on an 8-1 run. I'd at least roll with that a little to begin the 2nd.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Chalmers trying to do wayy too much right now.


Leave ChalmGod alone..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Battier leads the game in scoring. :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

FUCKING TAKE SPLITTER OUT THE GAME PLEASE POP I BEG YOU!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Got damn this Splitter character.

Thank God he finished that. Would've lost my shit if he botched that open dunk.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Parker and Duncan are going to need to combine for 55 points to win.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Man, I don't care. Pop gotta play Parker and Duncan the entire second half. Don't care if fatigue comes into play.

Tiago Splitter be point shaving. No other explanation.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol at the hate for splitter. 

And battier is 3/3 with 9 points. What a great time to get better -__-

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

The arrogance of Miami to throw lobs in a Game 7....yo....


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Bench Splitter. Give his minutes to Blair.

It couldn't possibly be any worse.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*What's with all of the damn turnovers and shitty shots Miami!? Protect the ball.


Keep doing what you do Battier.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I hate how people have to pose after a blocked shot.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

THAT SEQUENCE BY MIAMI!?!?! Stuff like that can kill teams mentally in a Game 7...wow


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm suddenly starting to dislike every member of the Miami heat

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*^We know.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Someone tweeted that in the 2nd half, LeBron gonna throw his headband in the stands like The Rock throws his elbow pad to set up the people's elbow :lmao :lmao


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*Miami doesn't do too well with Wade and James both on the court. Hope it isn't a problem this time.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Damn good finish from Timmy. Third foul on Bosh. Wade took a shot though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Someone tweeted that in the 2nd half, LeBron gonna throw his headband in the stands like The Rock throws his elbow pad to set up the people's elbow :lmao :lmao


:lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Someone tweeted that in the 2nd half, LeBron gonna throw his headband in the stands like The Rock throws his elbow pad to set up the people's elbow :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol at Duncan pulling parker

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

:lmao did you see Duncan just dragged Parker to the huddle?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Miami doesn't do too well with Wade and James both on the court. Hope it isn't a problem this time.*


It makes me think Spo deliberately does this to set up the non-Hughes lineup to make a big run late 3rd-early 4th...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Duncan and Parker both get shoved at one end... Better call it for Lebron though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

That And 1?...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

About time Lebron took that shot. I don't care if he misses but he's hurting the team by not taking those.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

GARY NEAL DAH GAWD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Gary THE GOAT Neal


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I swear that's about the 4th or 5th bs 3 the Spurs have made like that this series. Ridiculous.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



RyanPelley said:


> Duncan and Parker both get shoved at one end... Better call it for Lebron though.


http://psychcentral.com/blog/archives/2011/02/18/10-tips-to-mend-a-broken-heart/


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tim Duncan's expression never changes, yet you can always tell what he's thinking... How the fuck?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn would've of been a nice facial


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Vintage Manu


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Yall better apologize to Manu!!!! Now!! Chumps..


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*That commentator is sounding like Cole with that "Vintage Ginobli" line.*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Somebody been getting pointers from Michael Cole.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Spurs have to keep this game close as possible just like they did in game 1


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

If I'm the Spurs I still allow Wade to take those shots. He can't keep making those.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Watching this game, it feels like the Spurs should be down double digits. Yet it's only a 3 point game.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*Somewhere, KG has a sinister smile on his face.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Allen should stop dribbling off the ball. You're a catch and shoot guy, bro.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Tater said:


> Watching this game, it feels like the Spurs should be down double digits. Yet it's only a 3 point game.


Because they keep making timely plays. They're one Miami Heat run away from getting washed it seems but they keep making one play to hang in there..Spurs gonna need a run badly because Miami just seems like they're getting ready to turn it up...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That didn't look like a foul. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Perfect Poster said:


> I swear that's about the 4th or 5th bs 3 the Spurs have made like that this series. Ridiculous.


Please do not mention "bs 3s" and "Spurs" in the same sentence, I can't take that!

:sad:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Strange calls happening. No calls where there is lots of contact, but calls when there is little to no contact.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Miami stay giving Green that "read out loud" treatment :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Manu playing alright so far... So far.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Green is 0-5... But 4 of those shots came from inside the paint

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Green needs to stay at the outside lol. He can't get anything inside.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*If Miami wasn't being so sloppy, they'd have a pretty comfortable lead by now. *


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Danny Green's 3 pt shooting. 

RIP games 1-5.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wade picked the right time to develop his jumper


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Spurs got Hughes out here looking like Way Of Wade...Or as Shaq so eloquently puts it:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

One thing Spurs are doing is attacking the basket but they need those outside shots to fall.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

As much shit Wade is getting, here's Larry Hughes 07 finals stats

22 mpg
1 ppg
1 apg 
1 topg
1/10 FG


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

"Let's go dawg, let's do this, dawg"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just realized Chris bosh is playing.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

2 quarters to go...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Leonard came to play that is all


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*Miller, just stop.*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

LeBron had so much time to shoot that three, he ate a sandwich, had a smoke and took a nap all before taking the shot.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

That's twice that James has had two 3s that he was so open he took a dribble first.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

LeBron about to go away from going to the hoop and start gunning soon? That's what normally happens when he got the 3 ball working


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

GREEN WTF?!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Come on green

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

"Read Out Loud" Green at it again


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Nice thank you NBA fans commerical when the game is being played in Miami.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Nice thank you NBA fans commerical when the game is being played in Miami.


"Our fans have a never-say-die attitude. They believe we always have a chance to win."

Except in Game 6.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Danny green is pulling a Tiago splitter. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Parker just save Green's ass right there


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

About time Green! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Dat Green finally hitting one.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

FINALLY GREEN ARROW IS ALIVE


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Danny "it's about fucking time" Green.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*James hits it again!*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Hey, why is Danny Green wearing #6 for the Heat now?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*They're just going to let James keep doing that?*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I don't care anymore stop giving James those looks.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

The 4 time MVP is playing like a 4 time MVP. About time.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BORIS DIAW DAH GAWD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Spurs gotta stick with the cushion or watch LeBron have a highlight reel at the rim


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Wow, I changed the channel for 30 seconds and San Antonio scores 5 quick.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

If I'm Pop, I'm closing this game with Diaw on the court and I am sending Splitter to the locker room.

Scratch that, tell Splitter to just go ahead and leave the arena.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Tater said:


> If I'm Pop, I'm closing this game with Diaw on the court and I am sending Splitter to the locker room.
> 
> Scratch that, tell Splitter to just go ahead and leave the arena.


This


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Boris Diaw... smh


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Spurs keep making that one play to potentially save their season...Kawhi ballin right now...Good for him...Fits with Spurs so well


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Did I just see a fat chick with glowing titties? :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Even Miami's shot clock operator leaves early.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Chalmers on the same shit Ginobli's on.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

If someone told you Bosh would have 0 points near end of the 3rd quarter, you'd think Heat would be down 8-10...I know I would. Instead, it's neck and neck and Miami is the one seemed like they've been in a groove..crazy


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

God I hate that bitch Battier so much.

Sweet Jesus Chalmers.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*BATTIER!*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Fuck Heat and their lucky buzzer beaters.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Dammit!

The threes are killing the Spurs right now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Screw you battier and screw you Chalmers 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Magic Chalmers strikes again


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*IT'S ABOUT TIME CHALMERS!!!*


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Crazy Game. Good stuff.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh my, one more quarter. Parker is going into the 4th ready to go while Duncan might get some rest. Ginobli is playing alright. 

Bosh is nowhere to be seen

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

12 minutes left to decide it all. Pop for the love of god don't put Splitter in.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Cycloneon said:


> .
> 
> Bosh is nowhere to be seen
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


0

Bosh died when Duncan made him do that cartwheel..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Sweet God this Battier won't miss.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

WHY IS DUNCAN SITTING!?!?!? Come on Pop...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man, go away battier

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*Duncan back in. It's going to be tight.*


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Uggghhh someone pull away already


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Gino sippin that Vino..tipsy


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Offensive foul. LOL. Come on.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

These Spurs have to get on a roll


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Thank God he finally missed.

Good follow by Duncan. Really needed that basket.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Diaw and Manu need to finish the game down the stretch.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Come on.. Put in McGrady... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Miami not about to win a ring with Bosh putting up a goose egg..Nah....Nope...No Way


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Green needs to get out the game.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

get the ball to duncan u morons


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

"Read Out Loud" Green strikes again


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Danny green -__-

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Green is completely frozen. Take him out, Pop.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*Dwyane's jumper is working today.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Green is completely frozen. Take him out, Pop.


But, but...Yall clamored for him sooooo much on Tuesday & Wednesday on here over Manu...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

ginobiliiii


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ginobli is on crack again

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

that pass must've been tipped


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Getting away from the Spurs.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Down by 6 but it feels like they are down by 20 seriously. Fuck up after fuck up. Already 5 minutes already Miami has the momentum right now.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



HeatWave said:


> But, but...Yall clamored for him sooooo much on Tuesday & Wednesday on here over Manu...


I didn't clamor for him.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

2 critical TOs by one Manu Ginobili.

Danny Green point shaving. 

Not looking good brothers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Manu is just gassed..mentally..Starting to take it's toll..


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

fuck pop get Manu out of there.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Ginobili is so hot/cold right now. Makes a crazy shot, then turns the ball over. So strange. Miami's on-ball defense has been solid.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I swear Green must have money on the Heat. Why does he keep dribbling?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Oh look Diaw was actually doing good but he is nowhere to be found on the court. I wonder why


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Bosh should probably stop shooting


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Bosh should probably stop shooting


and start driving..To the hoop or to another city with a basketball franchise..Either or


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Dammit all, I hate Lebron but he is a monster at jumpshots.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Call fouls at both ends FFS.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Ginobili WHAT

Then they fuck up after getting the turnover.

FUCKING TIMMY


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

COME ON SPURS DO THIS SHIT!!!!

GREEN IS A FUCK THOUGH!!!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*BATTIER!

How many times have I said that?*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

parker has no respect, i don't like the guy. take some lessons from manu, and pass to duncan.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

That foul call just added life to Spurs season...wowzers


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

God, get green off 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Duncan keeping them boys alive.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

DAMN DOES ANYONE THINK MANU SHOULD'VE SHOT BACK TO BACK THREES INSTEAD OF PASSING TO GREEN?

I'm mad.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

HEART IS POUNDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Seriously. Someone else needs to step up for the Spurs. Keep Diaw on the floor.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

This game is giving me heart problems.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I can't believe the Spurs are even still in this game. Miami should have put them away already with the way SA is playing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Last minutes of this season!!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Leonard has 19 points 16 rebounds 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bout time Kahwi.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*GOOD GOD!*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Spurs:22 Fts Heat: 10

Please no complaints...Please


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

GREEN WTF ARE YOU DOING!!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

FUCK OFF STOP MAKING SHOTS


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*Chalmers? WHAT THE FUCK!*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Don't know if that's what they wanted there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jesus. Chance to tie. Give it to Duncan.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

GET FUCKING GREEN OFF NOW


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

oh man, can't believe he missed that


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Every single time Danny green goes inside the paint he almost gets it stolen 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Why didn't they call T.O!!!!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Aw fuck it's close. COME ON SAN ANN.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Duncan rushed that


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Timmy


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Man, they got lucky that Battier missed an open 3, then Timmy missed two chances. That's tough.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

DUNCAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DUNCAN WHAT HAPPENED OMGGGGGGG


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

that defense was horrible


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I'm tapping out lol


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Shit D on Lebron, it's over now Spurs fucked it up so much


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Shocked that James hit that.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

STOP MAKING SHOTS YOU HEADBANDED MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

This really about to go full circle? LeBron closes out Game 7 with the one shot we've been harping on him to take..The mid range jumper...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm about ready to turn my TV off

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

:lelbron


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

De Ja Vu Game 6

Spurs gonna do the same..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Game 6 is biting SA on the ass right now


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ginobli wtf are you doing -__-

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

It's over.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Fucking Ginobili.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

It's over


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ginobli :fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Praying they make something happen


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Ginobili like "Wish this was Golden St.s Defense"..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Duncan had a great series. Shame that Manu and Parker were such trash the last two games.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Ginobli you fucking potato


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Spurs wouldnt make same mistakes Pacers did huh?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Heat won. Inb4 the commercial that congratulates the Heat fans for their team winning the championship, and then sells the championship shirts.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

God I hate Miami as Sixers fan....

Seriously fuck them....

Wish they were that good


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats Heat. 

Amazing series. Lebron really is an amazing player. Can"t hate on him

Srry T Mac


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Told you, Pop cost this team a title with his refusal to pull Manu. I hope Tim retires because he is too old to put up with this.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Bye Ginobli.

Fuck off


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

:lelbron:lelbron:lelbron:lelbron

Ya'll better not doubt THE KING again.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

T-Mac no ring


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*FUCK YEAH!!!

Edit: If there is one person I feel bad for, it's Duncan. What the hell was Manu still in their for?*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Um, Chalmers was totally jumping around with the ball with time on the clock.

I know I'm grasping, but I don't care. Tough loss for San Antonio. They had it won last game.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Oh well, great series. Spurs should of had it in the bag but they fucked up. Miami gets lucky again. Boring back to back championships.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## staycold (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Damn. Awesome series though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Great. All the 40 year olds with jerseys over their collared shirts must be ecstatic that their franchise that started in 2011 has won back to back Titles.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Fuck Miami. Fuck LeBron James. Fuck Dwayne Wade. Fuck Tiago Splitter. Fuck Manu Ginobli. Fuck David Stern. Fuck the NBA.

Fuck basktball. I'm ready for the football season to start.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Helluva way to bring in my birthday!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

>___>

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Poor Duncan, retire now Ginobili you're done.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Tater said:


> Fuck Miami. Fuck LeBron James. Fuck Dwayne Wade. Fuck Tiago Splitter. Fuck Manu Ginobli. Fuck David Stern. Fuck the NBA.
> 
> Fuck basktball. I'm ready for the football season to start.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Well, at least my cousin Babajide in Zimbabwe gets a San Antonio 2013 jersey


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Poor Timmy


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuck off Spurs. Old ass bum team.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Manu cost them that game. He's played like a moron the entire series.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Get ready for the Bosh cumshot


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Yeah. Fuck you basketball.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

BOOM


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

So much anger. :ti

Don't hurt yourselves guys.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

2 years ago i made the comment that wade/james will get 2 together , now time for CBA to break up the heat


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Ginobli and Green had money on this game.

Manu lulls everyone into thinking he'll close this baby out, then is just shit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Manu decides to go shit in the final minutes. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

GREAT SERIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man....I still dont know who is the better team lol...


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Pop deserves to be fired.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Parker really wasn't much good either.

Shout out to Timmy though.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Duncan you're still the man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Juwan Howard, Shane Battier, and Tracy McGrady are all in the Finals. EX-ROCKETS PLAYERS UNITE.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

We all know what San Antonio needs though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Tater said:


> Fuck Miami. Fuck LeBron James. Fuck Dwayne Wade. Fuck Tiago Splitter. Fuck Manu Ginobli. Fuck David Stern. Fuck the NBA.
> 
> Fuck basktball. I'm ready for the football season to start.


Pipe down and beat it...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Green you sucked 
Ginobli you weren't consistent 
Splitter you moron


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Great series. 



Tater said:


> Fuck Miami. Fuck LeBron James. Fuck Dwayne Wade. Fuck Tiago Splitter. Fuck Manu Ginobli. Fuck David Stern. Fuck the NBA.
> 
> Fuck basktball. I'm ready for the football season to start.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Pop deserves to be fired.


No coach who takes the finals to 7 games deserves to be fired.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I commend the Heat on a last two games well played. The Spurs are a terrific organization, but Miami played like they wanted it more. It was a great season, and a great playoffs till this point. Duncan said this would be LeBron's league one day and I am afraid to say it is.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Wow looking at Gregg Popovich you almost think the Spurs won the championship...LOVE it. #Class #sportsmanship #NBAfinals


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

IS UDFK DEAD YET?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

lol Riley still serious as shit.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> All 3 game 7s in the finals that I remember were low scoring slugfests. HOU/NYK 94, DET/SAS 05 and BOS/LAL 10.
> 
> 
> And they were all won by the home team. enaldo enaldo enaldo


Very good point.



Humbled Moron said:


> Headband stays on, Bron goes for 30+ and 10+ boards. Heat win by under ten, Spurs get to the line ten more times but after the game this board is flooded with "teh refz gifted this one for the Heat" talk.


Also a good point. Gimme a job ESPN.



HeatWave said:


> Why arent you no longer associated with Chris Jericho?


I needed a more fitting name.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Tyler Durden said:


> Get ready for the Bosh cumshot


:bosh

Good call to whomever called that Heat commercial airing just minutes after the game end.

Fuck off with this We Are the Champions. 

This fucking guy :stern What's a "champing?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man F this, I'm going on nba 2k13 to do this the right way

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Key to the game: Pop kept telling Spurs to back off on Wade and James even though they were hitting those jumpers.

You can't do that to star players. If they aren't confident at all, go ahead like you've been doing, but when they are hitting it and aren't scared to pull the trigger, you gotta play them.

Who knew that shooting would be how the Heat win it.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*Go fix your knees and your relationship Dwyane, you've more than earned it.


Someone check Skip Bayless' twitter to see if he is having a meltdown!*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Can we please unban pryme tyme just to make sure our brother is still here with us?

Like can he please sign in?

Hope he's OK.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Pop deserves to be fired.


lol. Don't be irrational. His only mistake was still believing in Ginobli.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Is Skip Bayless still alive?>


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Manu Ginobli, get up on that stage and accept your ring for helping the Heat win it all.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Wade getting all KINDS of ass tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I LIKE HOW DAVID STERN SHOWS HIS FACE AFTER THE GAME

*****

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Oh well. I was hoping Spurs get one more championship because the veterans might retire. Good series though....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

STERN IS GONE NOW


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I'm ready for Football.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

*Stern needs to learn how to cut a promo. *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

I JUST REALIZED THAT RASHARD LEWIS IS AN NBA CHAMPION! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Fuck off, Stern. Arison is just kissing his ass. GOD.

And I can't with Juwan Howard. Guy's mooching.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Where was Patty Mills that entire series? Does he even still play for spurs anymore?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Stern is retiring? GREATEST FINALS EVER!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



WWF said:


> I JUST REALIZED THAT RASHARD LEWIS IS AN NBA CHAMPION! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


No one cares about that overpaid bum.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Ray Allen MVP :side:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Where was Patty Mills that entire series? Does he even still play for spurs anymore?


He borrowed derrick roses playoff attire for entire post season. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

:stern:stern:stern


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



kobra860 said:


> lol. Don't be irrational. His only mistake was still believing in Ginobli.


He had plenty of mistakes in this series and that "only mistake" was the difference between Duncan having 5 titles or 4.
Also, he hasn't produced a title in 6 years now and his coaching decisions have directly lead to the Spurs losing shamefully 3 years in a row now. Enough is enough.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

San Antonio still has better tacos


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*










Lebron need to do it one more time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Chris Andersen "HEY NOW" :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

:bron :bron :bron :bron :bron :bron :bron :bron :bron :bron :bron :bron :bron :bron :bron :bron :bron :bron


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

On a serious note great series overall, but I think this will be the last time the Heat will be in the finals. Like I said earlier in this thread, Heat run in the finals reminds me of the Lakers three straight finals run starting in 08'

So similar.

Lakers lost to boston in 6. Beaten the Magic in 5 and Boston in 7

Miami is not different. Lost to Dallas in 6, Beaten the Thunder in 5 and finally beat the Spurs in 7. 

Chicago, NY, Indiana and Brooklyn are getting up there to Miami. I think Bosh will be traded in the offseason


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Where did Parker disappear for that entire 4th quarter?

Duncan and Leonard MVPs for the Spurs.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Lebron with this underdog promo. "I ain't even supposed to be here."


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Shut the fuck up :bron2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm a very butt hurt spurs fan right now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Lebron with this underdog promo. "I ain't even supposed to be here."


He's not..He should be with the Knicks :lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Lebron with this *underdog promo.* "I ain't even supposed to be here."


:cena4


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Where did Parker disappear for that entire 4th quarter?
> 
> Duncan and Leonard MVPs for the Spurs.


Wasn't Parker on the bench?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

FUCK.

Congrats to Miami.

NowI'm off to vomit and then sleep.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

Where is Chris Bosh


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*










#SWEETLEWCHAMP


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Cycloneon said:


> I'm a very butt hurt spurs fan right now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Don't be. It isn't that shameful to lose to Miami when Manu suited up for their team 6 games this series.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Tyler Durden said:


> Where is Chris Bosh


He got traded to Toronto just now


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*

DAMN ANYBODY SEEN SPO's girl?

COACH SPO KEEP A BAD CHICK.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Game 6 will haunt them forever, no matter how they look at it.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

spurs insisted on giving lebron the open looks and it ended up costing them. the torch has been passed. 

congrats to the mvp getting it done. his legacy is sealed now. at this point, he can only add to it.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> He got traded to Toronto just now


:mark: 

He's not built for the limelight. Bosh for Bargs. Come home Bosh


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

FUCK THIS SHIT

Bring on next season BULLLLLLLLLLS :rose1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



Humbled Moron said:


> :mark:
> 
> He's not built for the limelight. Bosh for Bargs. Come home Bosh


Bosh, Gay and Demar :mark: 

Heat stand no chance


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

LBJ's resume already surpasses Kobe's, imo.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Bosh got raped by Timmy all game. Battier winds up on him that last possession and gets a stop.:kenny


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Champ said:


> spurs insisted on giving lebron the open looks and it ended up costing them. the torch has been passed.
> 
> congrats to the mvp getting it done. his legacy is sealed now. at this point, he can only add to it.


Exactly. And pop didn't even bother to do shit. Kawhi still gave him a full Metre space . Green gave wade way too much space. It bit them in the ass

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I feel this is a little appropriate:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Dam where does this go for the Spurs

Manu is definitely out bye bye


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

It bit them in the ass but that's only easy to say in hindsight. That strategy was working for them all series long so why switch it up now? If you play them tight, they'll blow by you, attack the bigs, finish in the paint or kick out to the shooters. You can't take everything away. Unfortunately, their jumpers were on and that sealed SA's fate. 

Lets not even talk about SA's offensive woes, some of which that had nothing to do with Miami's D.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Hawksea said:


> LBJ's resume already surpasses Kobe's, imo.


I think it will be inevitable that he will end up higher than Kobe in Goat list :kobe5


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Tyler Durden said:


> Dam where does this go for the Spurs
> 
> Manu is definitely out bye bye


The big 3 will split. I feel bad for Duncan.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> On a serious note great series overall, but I think this will be the last time the Heat will be in the finals. Like I said earlier in this thread, Heat run in the finals reminds me of the Lakers three straight finals run starting in 08'
> 
> So similar.
> 
> ...


NY overachieved this year. They are not good...

There core is now what? Anthony and JR Smith? They are not anywhere close to Miami.

Brooklyn will never be a championship team with the core they currently have and can't afford to add to it. 

Chicago, maybe. We'll see how Rose comes back. Indiana, ya they have a bright future as long as they stay healthy and add some nice pieces around the core.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Lets not even talk about SA's offensive woes, some of which that had nothing to do with Miami's D.


They should have used McGrady more. :side:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Manu played so horrible this series, if it wasn't for Game 5, you really could make a case for him just completely melting down.

He started off good this game, but started looking like Webber in the last five minutes. 

Anywho, TLK will still be able to say the Mavs are the dominant Texas team since they have the most recent championship. :steebiej


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Hawksea said:


> LBJ's resume already surpasses Kobe's, imo.


sssshhhh but Kobe has 5 rings but only 2 Finals MVPs. 

Its up for debate now, when you just base it off just individual numbers and achievements its real close.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



JM said:


> NY overachieved this year. They are not good...
> 
> There core is now what? Anthony and JR Smith? They are not anywhere close to Miami.
> 
> ...


If they can afford to keep the core, that is. Gave Hibbert the max last season, West is a free agent now (I believe), and George's rookie deal will be up soon.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



kobra860 said:


> They should have used McGrady more. :side:


McGrady over Manu maybe.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> It bit them in the ass but that's only easy to say in hindsight. That strategy was working for them all series long so why switch it up now? If you play them tight, they'll blow by you, attack the bigs, finish in the paint or kick out to the shooters. You can't take everything away. Unfortunately, their jumpers were on and that sealed SA's fate.
> 
> Lets not even talk about SA's offensive woes, some of which that had nothing to do with Miami's D.


The Heat won this series because Manu decided to suit up for them and Pop decided that appeasing his own ego was worth more than a ring. Seriously, I wouldn't be surprised to find out that Pop, Tony, and Manu were all point shaving and bet money on the Heat.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

CAN WE STOP WITH THE LEBRON LEGACY TALK NOW!?!?!? Geez..Yall wann discuss legacies, let's discuss Ginobili's and Duncan's since they are near the end..How much does this hurt them? Little? Alot? None? Why? Why not?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Bring on the draft!

Duncan willed his team to almost win the series, and Manu just killed him 2 games in a row. Duncan is the best PF of all-time, there is no discussion.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Humbled Moron said:


> Headband stays on, Bron goes for 30+ and 10+ boards. Heat win by under ten, Spurs get to the line ten more times but after the game this board is flooded with "teh refz gifted this one for the Heat" talk.


Seriously i said this before the game, let's all pay attention to me and talk about this.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*










Would have liked to see some of my family in Texas celebrate but it's good to see King James get another ring.










lolManu​


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Pop really didn't make good adjustments in Game 6 or 7, but obviously doesn't deserve to be fired.

He knew that the Heat would be playing Green tight, and after the dude starts losing those open looks, and starts dribbling, you gotta play someone else.

Parker really did hog the ball in the last two games though. Duncan and Leonard were really the only ones with good percentages, should have ran more plays for them.

Imho, Spurs lost the series, and Miami made them pay. LeBron is a great player, and easily the best in the game right now, but the Spurs should have won Game 6, and were still very much in it in Game 7.


Anyway, congrats to the Heat. :bron


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Okay.....I think I calmed down. So fucking glad we don't have an NBA team here, shit like that ain't good for the heart.

I feel bad for Duncan. Played his heart out and just missed a bunny. Was still the best player on the Spurs this series.

Parker no showed this game pretty much. Lebron stops another PG.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LET'S GO SPURS. FUCK OFF HEAT.*



WWF said:


> If they can afford to keep the core, that is. Gave Hibbert the max last season, West is a free agent now (I believe), and George's rookie deal will be up soon.


They need to make sure they hang on to Hibbert, Goerge, Stevenson and Green. Hill I think is a nice piece but I think he's not an 8 mill point guard and I'm not even sure he's the best guy to lead an offense. He's kind of always seemed best as a volume scorer off the bench but I'll digress there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Bring on the draft!
> 
> Duncan willed his team to almost win the series, and Manu just killed him 2 games in a row. Duncan is the best PF of all-time, there is no discussion.


Why not?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Yeah this might be Duncan's last game, same with Ginobili. Parker might stay a while longer. I don't know about Pops.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Just amazing how this series ended. I thought LeBron would have a big game, but I didn't expect it to come from his 3 point shooting. Still, a big performance like this on the biggest stage, my god. He could retire tomorrow and go down as a top 15 player ever. And he's only 28.

Scary.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

RIP Basketball Season. See you in November. Draft Time! KCP to Chicago please :mark:.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Duncan's legacy was set and if anything it should improve a little with performances like this at such an old age. He could pull apart from a couple of guys due to longevity. 

Manu is way past his prime so this loss doesn't hurt him on an all time scale regardless of how bad he played and I didn't even know he had a legacy. 



Humbled Moron said:


> Seriously i said this before the game, let's all pay attention to me and talk about this.


Would rep but gotta spread some.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I still say Kobe > Lebron.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> Why not?


Who compares? Karl Malone? No. Barkley? No. McHale? Ha. Worthy? No. KG? Hell no. Moses Malone, if he counted, sure, but no.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> CAN WE STOP WITH THE LEBRON LEGACY TALK NOW!?!?!? Geez..Yall wann discuss legacies, let's discuss Ginobili's and Duncan's since they are near the end..How much does this hurt them? Little? Alot? None? Why? Why not?


Ginobili's is ruined.

Parker will be called an overrated, ball-hoging point guard and rightfully so.

Pop's legacy is tainted. Overrated as a coach. Most likely will be ran out of SA.

Kawhi has a very promising future. He showed out in the playoffs and this series.

Danny Green is done. His confidence will never recover after his second choke in 2 seasons.

Splitter should be released. He is absolutely worthless.

Tim will be fine. Everyone knows that his team wasted his throw-back game and cost him a 5th ring.

Diaw will be at the local donut shop as usual.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> CAN WE STOP WITH THE LEBRON LEGACY TALK NOW!?!?!? Geez..Yall wann discuss legacies, let's discuss Ginobili's and Duncan's since they are near the end..How much does this hurt them? Little? Alot? None? Why? Why not?


Duncan isn't going to suffer at all, I think. He was the best Spurs player in this series, and definitely the most consistent. He hit his free throws when they needed him to, and protected the rim. Not his fault Pop tried to play small-ball at the end of game 6. Dude has 24 pts, 12 rebs, 2 asts, 4 stls, and one blk in game 7.


Ginobli is gonna have to hide in his house for a week. Just a really poor showing for a potential HoF-player [Dude has a great international resume, perfect for the basketball HoF] and you could make the argument he only showed up to play for one game this series, because he basically threw it away from San Antonio literally in the 2nd to last possession for the Spurs.

Parker went 3-12, was kind of just invisible, and I'm not surprised he got benched. 

Unrelated note, Danny Green played 36 minutes and went 1-12, take him out of the game, Pop.


Closing note: lolManu :lelbron


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

By the time both Kobe n lebron retire:

Kobe will have the better legacy (greatness)

Lebron will have had the better career (stats wise)


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Where was Green when the Spurs needed him?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Apex Predator said:


> Where was Green when the Spurs needed him?


Frozen in a block of ice.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Lebron earned some respect tonight from me (as if he would ever care). Jordan-esque. I don't know if ill ever get over leaving Cleveland to join up with stars, etc. but he played his heart out. This is one of those games he'll be remembered for as a likely top 5-7 guy when its all said and done. 

I hate to be that guy, but I always am, but who do we have in the finals next year? The Heat's bench will be older and likely wont replicate their play again, Wade will decline and Bosh will likely be traded or have his role diminished even more. Unless they get a big man for Bosh I don't see it.

For shits and giggles Ill say Chicago vs. OKC.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Who compares? Karl Malone? No. Barkley? No. McHale? Ha. Worthy? No. KG? Hell no. Moses Malone, if he counted, sure, but no.


Wasnt talking about comparisons but ok

@PunkedUp Depending on if Pacers get a PG i like, if they don't I say Heat and OKC..West is a little weakish imo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Apex Predator said:


> Where was Green when the Spurs needed him?


He left his talents at game 5


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Lebron really is John Cena of WWE. He's gonna achieve what most guys in history haven't done, but many people out there are still gonna hate him like crazy.

Lebron only 3rd guy ever to win regular season/finals mvp back to back.


lol, Heat winning and Spurs/Duncan losing(and Duncan possibly retiring) sorta reminds me of Hogan-Andre at WM3 ending. Where Hogans there celebrating, and then the shot of Andre being carted away with Heenan.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Apex Predator said:


> Where was Green when the Spurs needed him?


He was just cold. I think though that with this blow of a loss, he will learn and improve in the future.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Punked Up said:


> Lebron earned some respect tonight from me (as if he would ever care). Jordan-esque. I don't know if ill ever get over leaving Cleveland to join up with stars, etc. but he played his heart out. This is one of those games he'll be remembered for as a likely top 5-7 guy when its all said and done.
> 
> I hate to be that guy, but I always am, but who do we have in the finals next year? The Heat's bench will be older and likely wont replicate their play again, Wade will decline and Bosh will likely be traded or have his role diminished even more. Unless they get a big man for Bosh I don't see it.
> 
> For shits and giggles Ill say Chicago vs. OKC.




For me, Pacers vs. Grizzlies.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So Heat fans going to get free BJ's again??


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Punked Up said:


> Lebron earned some respect tonight from me (as if he would ever care). Jordan-esque. I don't know if ill ever get over leaving Cleveland to join up with stars, etc. but he played his heart out. This is one of those games he'll be remembered for as a likely top 5-7 guy when its all said and done.
> 
> I hate to be that guy, but I always am, but who do we have in the finals next year? The Heat's bench will be older and likely wont replicate their play again, Wade will decline and Bosh will likely be traded or have his role diminished even more. Unless they get a big man for Bosh I don't see it.
> 
> For shits and giggles Ill say Chicago vs. OKC.


You still have LeBron, and a supporting cast that is still better than the one he had in Cleveland. Wade will decline, and Bosh is a wildcard.

I'm not gonna say anything about the bench, because shooting doesn't age. With Allen, Miller, Battier, and even Rashard, I'm not gonna bet against the Heat making the Finals.

It'll probably be Miami and OKC again, with Miami winning it once more since OKC matches up -horribly- with the Heat.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Duncan's team failed him this series, costed him that 5th ring.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



SpeedStick said:


> So Heat fans going to get free BJ's again??


No wonder so many Heat dickrider fans


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



dxbender said:


> Lebron really is John Cena of WWE. He's gonna achieve what most guys in history haven't done, but many people out there are still gonna hate him like crazy.
> 
> Lebron only 3rd guy ever to win regular season/finals mvp back to back.
> 
> ...


Meh, I think Lebron's accomplishments means more since NBA isn't predetermined.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Honestly the biggest problem I had with Lebron this game was he was afraid of taking jump shots throughout the game. They're daring him to shoot and he's passing them up. He's a much improved jump shooter but it doesn't matter if he doesn't take them. I mean for goodness sake they had *Boris Diaw* on him.


Totally called it. I should totally be a coach.
Game 6 is going to haunt the Spurs for a long ass time. Long summer for them.

That Ray Allen signing sure worked out for the Heat as he hit the biggest shot of the season and of his career.

Battier gets benched last series and the first couple of games and comes up huge this game. The unpredictably of NBA basketball. 

Glad we finally got competitive games these last couple of games. That's all I really wanted from this series.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Who compares? Karl Malone? No. Barkley? No. McHale? Ha. Worthy? No. KG? Hell no. Moses Malone, if he counted, sure, but no.


I mean, you can compare them all, but Duncan probably is the greatest of all-time. The closest one would be Malone, though.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

:lmao at Juwan Howard being the happiest person in the world right now, lol.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Tyler Durden said:


> Duncan's team failed him this series, costed him that 5th ring.


I mean..He only made 2 shots this 4th so it's hard to say they cost him anything this game..Game 6? I'd understand a bit more eventhough he didnt do much in the 4th that game either..Game 6 performance is something you just dont blow if your the Spurs and recover from. That all being said, you cant give Duncan a pass for that shot under the hoop


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Ray Allen did what he was bought here to do well done.

I wonder who's going to take their talents next


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

New jersey for sale:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> I mean..He only made 2 shots this 4th so it's hard to say they cost him anything this game..Game 6? I'd understand a bit more eventhough he didnt do much in the 4th that game either..Game 6 performance is something you just dont blow if your the Spurs and recover from. That all being said, you cant give Duncan a pass for that shot under the hoop


Yea I am talking about the overall series and especially tonight hauling ass doing everything for the team, I was shocked but gave him a pass on that miss.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Aid180 said:


> New jersey for sale:


You just answered my question before lol. Manu potatoed hard


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'll give Duncan the pass since in reality, no matter how good, you really don't want a true big like Duncan taking the last shot. The guards should have been able to step up, especially with people hailing Parker as the best player on the Spurs this season.

Then again, he was sitting on the bench because he was ass that game and hogged the ball -way- too much.

Then -again-, that was a very good look without much of a contest.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Tyler Durden said:


> No wonder so many Heat dickrider fans


They love the attention. :jay2


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Also, I love how Pop decided that Boris Diaw needed to be on the bench while Danny was struggling horribly. His refusal to pull players when they were struggling and his stupid rotations cost the Spurs a title.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Tyler Durden said:


> Ray Allen did what he was bought here to do well done.
> 
> I wonder who's going to take their talents next


The Heat can have Bynum. Sixers don't need him.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Frozen in a block of ice.





I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> He left his talents at game 5


I guess back to the D leagues for Green.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Milsap or Jefferson to the Heat & Calderon to the Pacers? ECF = SEC Championship Game


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> I mean..He only made 2 shots this 4th so it's hard to say they cost him anything this game..Game 6? I'd understand a bit more eventhough he didnt do much in the 4th that game either..Game 6 performance is something you just dont blow if your the Spurs and recover from. That all being said, you cant give Duncan a pass for that shot under the hoop


You're judging him as if this is prime Duncan.

He's not even the best offensive player/go to guy on the team so 2 buckets in the 4th is about all you were going to get from him and that AND1 on BOSH was clutch He played better these last 2 games than he did the entire regular season. A 24/12 statline for a 37 year old is great, he was hitting big time FTs, playing good defense, rebounding the ball etc etc. I thought he even contested Bron/Wade well when he switched onto him. 

With that said, you can definitely criticize him for that last play with Battier on him. He should've scored there and I think he knew it too. That's the most emotion I've ever seen from him. Made me 

I'd be more critical of guys like TP, Green and Manu.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Dam this would have been the perfect stage for Duncan to go out on.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I do feel bad for Green though.

To do the things he did for the first 5 games of the series, then having to read out loud to the class for the last two games. His confidence must be absolutely shot.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait, what's this about Danny green having to read out loud? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I guarantee not one heats fan left early tonight. They don't want to get locked out like last game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> The Heat can have Bynum. Sixers don't need him.


Nobody needs Bynum


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> You're judging him as if this is prime Duncan.
> 
> He's not even the best offensive player/go to guy on the team so 2 buckets in the 4th is about all you were going to get from him and that AND1 on BOSH was clutch He played better these last 2 games than he did the entire regular season. A 24/12 statline for a 37 year old is great, he was hitting big time FTs, playing good defense, rebounding the ball etc etc. I thought he even contested Bron/Wade well when he switched onto him.
> 
> ...


Where do you see me bashing or being critical of Duncan at? What im saying is you cant say his team cost him this series. He had his blunders too in the 4th of this game though I'd agree with that statement more in Game 6 than 7..smh




Cycloneon said:


> Wait, what's this about Danny green having to read out loud?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Umm.. So I just went on Google. 

Turns out Danny green was sick going into the game. Bad timing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Tim Duncan on Game 7, "It will haunt me forever. Missing that layup. Not being able to stop LeBron and Wade."

You could feel the pain in Duncan's eyes when he missed that shot. You could see it in every motion he made. He knew that the game was within his reach and he let it go. The pain was palpable. 


Ducan you're still a top 5 all time goat!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If Miami can fix their big man/rebound issues in the offseason I can't see how they don't make it back to the finals and 3-peat next year when you only have two teams (Bulls, Pacers) in their whole conference that can give them a challenge plus only one in the western conference (Grizzles)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> Where do you see me bashing or being critical of Duncan at? What im saying is you cant say his team cost him this series. He had his blunders too in the 4th of this game though I'd agree with that statement more in Game 6 than 7..smh


Yea I just re-read that. NVM. 

You can still say Parker/Green cost them the game tho. Both played well below their standard. 

And I see a lot of people hating on Manu for this game and he did have some key TOs in the 4th but he was also scoring and made some big shots. Overall, he played a decent game. 18/5 on 6/12 shooting is good.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> I mean..He only made 2 shots this 4th so it's hard to say they cost him anything this game..Game 6? I'd understand a bit more eventhough he didnt do much in the 4th that game either..Game 6 performance is something you just dont blow if your the Spurs and recover from. That all being said, you cant give Duncan a pass for that shot under the hoop


So at age 37, Duncan is supposed to anchor the entire defense, be the leading scorer, and get no rest because Splitter is useless, while this gets to be called Tony Parker's team? He was the best player for the Spurs in this series with only Kawhi behind him. Manu and Tony completely disappeared. So yes, Duncan gets a pass.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Looking at the box score..... 4 Heat players contributed 92 of the 95 points they scored. Geez.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> I mean, you can compare them all, but Duncan probably is the greatest of all-time. The closest one would be Malone, though.


yeah Malone is the closest but when you add rings i guess its not really that close. Duncan was the better overall player though, Malone was a beast at scoringm it helped he had one of the greatest PGs of all time too.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



LovelyElle890 said:


> So at age 37, Duncan is supposed to anchor the entire defense, be the leading scorer, and get no rest because Splitter is useless, while this gets to be called Tony Parker's team? He was the best player for the Spurs in this series with only Kawhi behind him. Manu and Tony completely disappeared. So yes, Duncan gets a pass.


How you giving Duncan a pass for missing that shot but wanna fire Pop?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

People calling for Pop to be fired are dumb. Best coach in the league by far.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If Phil was the coach instead of Pop, SA wins the series.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Anywho, Spurs fans should be excited about Kawhi Leonard. I never thought someone could pull of braids and play good, but he has done it.

Plus, he has that same stoic attitude like Duncan, and 7'4 wingspan doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> If Phil was the coach instead of Pop, SA wins the series.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


>


Yes they do. Phil would've never displayed the fuckery Pop did in game 6. 

MJ: "Ay Phil, remember if we ever went 7 games in the finals?"


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

He did with the Lakers though...


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



dxbender said:


> Lebron really is John Cena of WWE. He's gonna achieve what most guys in history haven't done, but many people out there are still gonna hate him like crazy.
> 
> Lebron only 3rd guy ever to win regular season/finals mvp back to back.


The difference between the two is that James truly is the best at what he does right now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Yes they do. Phil would've never displayed the fuckery Pop did in game 6.
> 
> MJ: "Ay Phil, remember if we ever went 7 games in the finals?"


You act like the last time we saw him he didnt get broom'd out of the playoffs because he had no answer for JJ Barera on P&R


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Anyone catch Chuck on Conan? Hilarious but i missed the bit with Dick Vitale


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

NBA DRAFT AND DWIGHTMARE 2.0


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*





















HeatWave said:


> You act like the last time we saw him he didnt get broom'd out of the playoffs because he had no answer for JJ Barera on P&R


Don't matter. Phil would've never made multiple mistakes like Pop did in game 6. 

And that's got something to do with personnel too. LA's D in that series was garbage because they didn't have the personnel to counter the multiple threats Dallas had all over the floor. Hard to make adjustments when your personnel is lacking. Odom and Bynum were garbage at guarding the P&R and Blake/Brown were the primary defenders on him. :yodawg

SA didn't really lose this series cause of personnel.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Just let this sink in.

LeBron has 4 MVP's and 2 rings with 2 Finals MVP's and he's only 28.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Yeah, he probably has the GOAT career for a 28 year old tho its partly skewed because he's also played 10 seasons.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Don't matter. Phil would've never made multiple mistakes like Pop did in game 6.
> 
> And that's got something to do with personnel too. LA's D in that series was garbage because they didn't have the personnel to counter the multiple threats Dallas had all over the floor. Hard to make adjustments when your personnel is lacking. Odom and Bynum were garbage at guarding the P&R and Blake/Brown were the primary defenders on him. :yodawg
> 
> SA didn't really lose this series cause of personnel.


Nah, I really didnt read this...Are you related to Phil? Yeah that's it...


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

*I really hope Dwyane's knees are messed up too bad. He's the reason I was a Heat fan before the Big 3 arrived.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Just let this sink in.
> 
> LeBron has 4 MVP's and 2 rings with 2 Finals MVP's and he's only 28.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

It hurt to watch the 49ers lose in the Super Bowl earlier this year. So I kinda thought that the Spurs were going to suffer the same fate in these Finals and they did. The Spurs had the Title within their grasps but they choked it away. If people believe that they should be the Champs, they are in denial. It was a choke job. The Heat did what they had to do to tie Game 6 and then made enough shots to win Game 7. I was impressed with Lebron James ability to make jump shots from all over the court. If he can do that consistently, he is going to be even more unstoppable. So yeah, congrats to the Heat for getting the job done. Lebron deserved to win another Title. Juwan Howard gets his second Title and Tracy McGrady continues to live out his career with a big "what if."


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Just let this sink in.
> 
> LeBron has 4 MVP's and 2 rings with 2 Finals MVP's and he's only 28.


And 2 gold medals.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

At this point I'd only put Bill Russell, Kareem, Jordan, Magic, Oscar Robertson and Bird ahead of Lebron on the all time GOAT list


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Anyone can get me a vid of Manus "pass" to no one and turning it over?

or all his turn overs pelase?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Not a fan but one hell of a resume.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Just let this sink in.
> 
> LeBron has 4 MVP's and 2 rings with 2 Finals MVP's and he's only 28.


along with countless LLC belt defenses..


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I think Pop's a much better coach then Phil (i know i'm in the minority).. But I don't even think Spo would make the mistakes Pop made in game six or tbh the entire series.. This whole series was really uncharacteristic of him.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Not a fan but one hell of a resume.


The next chapter and big question can the Miami Heats 3peat like the Bulls?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

they can but it will be alittle tougher. Boston will get much worse but Chicago will get much better with Rose back add NY and Indy and it will be a challenge for them. Wade will be healthy so i expect him to average 20+ like he did this year. Question is out on Bosh and their Bench. I could see them keeping Birdman but idk if Ray, Miller or Battier will call it quits.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Trifektah said:


> At this point I'd only put Bill Russell, Kareem, Jordan, Magic, Oscar Robertson and Bird ahead of Lebron on the all time GOAT list


Oscar over Wilt?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

They could 3 peat but next year's competition will be stiffer especially in the East. Some teams also wear out after having 3 finals runs like the 2003 and 2011 Lakers did. 



#Mark said:


> I think Pop's a much better coach then Phil (i know i'm in the minority).. But I don't even think Spo would make the mistakes Pop made in game six or tbh the entire series.. This whole series was really uncharacteristic of him.


I agree with this. 

I think you can argue Pop being a better coach than Phil. IDK if I'd argue it but you can make the case for sure. They both have some advantages over the other depending on you looking at rotations, in game adjustments, motivating players, managing a team/egos etc but in this particular series, I just don't see Phil making the mistakes Pop did. I thought he was ok for most of the series but that game 6 was terrible and is a black mark on his coaching career.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Ah, gonna miss watching basketball. :/

I'm not incredibly excited about the upcoming year for the Nuggets. Depends on who we get as a coach and if they're seriously about trying to get Iggy back. I'm fairly worried though.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to free agency this offseason to see who the Rockets could pick. It could out of Dwight Howard, Josh Smith, Andre Iguodala, Chris Paul, and David West.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

pop fucked up in my opinion, but there is really no reason to discredit LeBron at this point. he has earned his two championships. as a lifetime Lakers fan I hated LeBron since they day he entered the league. as of tonight I respect that he is the best player in the NBA today and hope he comes and joins our squad in 2014. :kobe3


enjoyed the finals btw. DEF much more than last year. 2011 had a certain charm to them 2010/2009 were great as a LAKERS fan obv. even 2008 although we did the job.


GAME 1 and GAME 6 were some of the greatest games i've seen in my life. fuck the low SPURS ratings.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Welp. Congrats to Lebron and Shuttlesworth. Hate the rest of them fuckers. Moving on to the offseason, I am hoping for the following for the Pacers:

- Trade Granger. Its all I've asked for for 3 seasons now. Granger has a lot of talent, but he plays dumb. His potential peaked, and Paul George is a smarter, younger, and better version, especially defensively. Get 2 or 3 serviceable depth guys, including a real 6th man. I like Augustin, but we need a more consistent scorer off the bench and a better backup big man that can score and defend.

- Resign David West. I was against his signing when it happened. I was worried about how productive a 30+ year older coming off a major knee injury could be, and I was absolutely wrong. Not only has West been a major presence as a player, but also with his smart leadership of a young team. 

- Please, please, please... Don't draft another underachieving big white guy. I've seen mocks that have Indiana taking Mason Plumlee, and it makes me want to puke. We could have both Hansbroughs and both Plumlees. How fucking terrible would that be?!


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> How you giving Duncan a pass for missing that shot but wanna fire Pop?


Because Pop is an idiot who allowed a ball-hogging Tony Parker to ruin the offensive flow of the Spurs. It started in game 5 when Parker was clearly jealous of how Danny Green was getting FMVP attention. Even though they won the game by double digits, Tony Parker started freezing Green out as early as that game. Then in game 6, when Duncan has the hot hand what does Pop do? He goes completely away from him, after the half, and waits until the 4th quarter when Tim has already cooled off and is tired from anchoring the defense all game long. Duncan was destroying Bosh and getting the Heat's front-line in foul trouble in the first half. What kind of coach goes away from the one match-up advantage that you had in favor of trying to get Tony Parker to score on LeBron? This is pure stupidity on Pop's part. 

In games 6 and 7, Diaw was good but yet he finds himself on the bench in favor of a struggling Manu or Green. Pop's substitution patterns killed the Spurs players who were hot and allowed LeBron James to get matched up against the horrible Splitter and Manu combo. Look at each game that the Heat won. Every point where the Heat went on a run was due to LeBron facing this combo. Yet Pop continued to put this unit on the floor, every single time, because he was too stubborn to admit that it was a massive failure.

Plain and simple, the Spurs win by moving the ball. Yet they allowed Miami to have more assists than them in the last two games and resorted to Iso ball. Tony kept trying to find his shot, so he could steal the FMVP away from Duncan, instead of making the correct basketball plays. Pop allowed this to happen and then compounds it by continuing to play Manu "The Turnover King" Ginobili. There is no excuse for his failures. If this were any other coach, they would be roasted for making these types of decisions. 

Duncan gets a pass because Manu and Tony no showed for 2 straight games. Their play directly lead to the demise of the Spurs, with all of the turnovers and dumb shots. Duncan, Kawhi, and Diaw get a pass because they are the only ones who showed up in those last two games. Everyone else failed, including Pop.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Oh by the way... didnt i FUCKING tell you that even if you're down 3-2 going back home for game 6 AND 7 is unfair. Change this finals format shit


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



LovelyElle890 said:


> In games 6 and 7, Diaw was good but yet he finds himself on the bench in favor of a struggling Manu or Green.


I'm sure Bill Walton would have put Diaw in more often..






Also this dude is a straight out baller. He don't give a fuck.
http://cdn3.mocksession.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/2013-June-20-21-13-22.jpg


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

just finished watching the pressers. god the SPURS mainly TONY and TIMMEH are fucking class acts. no fucking excuses. POP is a different story. if i wasn't a LAKERS fan i'd feel extremely bad for the guys.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

feel bad for parker especially b/c he's basically the reason the Spurs were where they were and in the position they were in. he did all he could to WIN IT in game 6. Pop just over-coached that shit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Duncan still say he not gonna retire yet, so that's good


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I don't feel bad for Tony. He is always whining in the media that people don't respect him as a point guard and that they don't include him in their top 5 lists. Well, this is why Tony. 

Also, he is only sad because people saw him trying to exert his will against a real superstar and he failed. 3 lucky shots don't change that fact.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



StarzNBarz said:


> Oh by the way... didnt i FUCKING tell you that even if you're down 3-2 going back home for game 6 AND 7 is unfair. Change this finals format shit


*Not really sure what you're talking about here. Spurs had every chance to win this series... They actually had a chance to win it at home...didn't pull it off. Then they had the series won in game six and threw that away. Had a great shot to win game seven and couldn't pull it off. There's nothing unfair about that at all. *


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Healthy Thunder team, healthy ROSE and BULLS and an even better and more experienced Indiana team are my only hope next year 

Or a CP3/Howard/Harden trio at the Rockets (almost impossible).

Fuck the Miami Cavaliers (congratulations Lebron).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Heat ain't gonna 3 peat


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



LovelyElle890 said:


> I don't feel bad for Tony. He is always whining in the media that people don't respect him as a point guard and that they don't include him in their top 5 lists. Well, this is why Tony.
> 
> Also, he is only sad because people saw him trying to exert his will against a real superstar and he failed. 3 lucky shots don't change that fact.


Parker still is a top 5 PG in this league. Seriously your overreacting just looks ridiculous right now. Along with you trying to act like Popovich isn't (arguably) the best coach in the league right now. Let's not act like Spoelstra would even be considered a "great" coach.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

*I agree, Tony Parker was somewhat of a ball hog in some of these games, Ginobli should've been benched, and Duncan should be pissed at both of them. 

The Bulls are the team to look out for next season. Derrick Rose is about to be a problem.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Heat 3peat? hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha































hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha







































HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH


GTFO of here. You ***** on some crazy shit.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Guys were hyping Parker as the best PG in the league because of the way he played against Memphis and nobody would make that claim now. In that sense, you could say he got a little overrated. He certainly didn't play anything like that in this series. Miami's defense really shut him down. Bron totally took him outside of the offense, their bigs did a great job switching onto him in the P&R and he had trouble finishing in the paint because of their length and quickness. 

He's definitely a top 5 PG tho. No denying that even if he had a subpar series. 

And Spo won. My dude stays winning at life.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Respect for Spol went up a little


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Joel said:


> Heat 3peat? hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone said that?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

It was a question.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Whose gonna stop them from 3 peating? Debrick Blows?

ique2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

^ He's a ******, but a talented ******. If he comes back to playing how he was, I like to think we have a good chance to make some real noises.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Pah. 

Series was effectively won in game 6. A commendable effort from San Antonio to give it one last go, but apart from a couple of worldy 3-point plays, they never looked like they had enough to get over the line last night. Good job and good effort to the Heat- well deserving of their title defense. 

Fantastic finals overall and despite a couple of blown calls, the officials did a pretty good job throughout.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Joel said:


> ^ He's a ******, but a talented ******. If he comes back to playing how he was, I like to think we have a good chance to make some real noises.


Rose shot 35% against MIA in the '11 series and that number was much worse in the 4th quarter with Bron guarding him. Something like 9%, I remember that cause of the 9.8 adidas commercial lol.

You guys are still offensively limited and its not like Miami struggles with PGs because they can just put Bron on them and give timely defensive help. 

I don't see the series being much different than it was 2 years ago and Miami's spacing is even better now than it was back then. I do wonder if Miami might wear out late in next year's playoffs tho.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Joel said:


> It was a question.


Ok, reads like you were answering the question.

As for Bulls, I just want to see how Rose is gonna cope with the playing


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Guys were hyping Parker as the best PG in the league because of the way he played against Memphis and nobody would make that claim now. In that sense, you could say he got a little overrated. He certainly didn't play anything like that in this series. Miami's defense really shut him down. Bron totally took him outside of the offense, their bigs did a great job switching onto him in the P&R and he had trouble finishing in the paint because of their length and quickness.
> 
> He's definitely a top 5 PG tho. No denying that even if he had a subpar series.


So if Parker isn't the best PG then who is? Paul? Irving? Rondo? Lillard? Wall? :side:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

if Rondo was more aggressive and had even a decent jumper he would be a MVP candidate every year. But right now i would say its a toss up between Chris Paul and Parker. Thing is they both disappear at times which is pretty bad.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

3peat? Depends on what they get back for Bosh, Boogie?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I feel so bad for Duncan.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

For those wondering, yes the Heat are going to 3-Peat. 

Unless there is some immense power shift in the west. We'll see where the chips fall with FAs and potential trades. 

Thunder aren't winning the championship, Chicago could be a wild card but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Kawhi Leonard will be this generation's Shawn Marion. Except a better shooter.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

lol at Drake trying too hard.










:StephenA2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Man yall gotta wake up and realize Bulls never gonna win the East...If the discussion isnt Heat/Pacers than there is nothing to discuss regarding the East next year...Bulls will continue to be the little engine that could that gives ppl little hope then gets put to sleep..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Bulls have a very good chance of beating Miami if

- They stay healthy
- Rose can return to form
- Butler and Noah continue to improve
- Boozer and Deng don't fall off
- They find a suitable replacement for Nate
- They stay healthy


But it's unfortunate that all of that is moot because they can't stay healthy.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Wait, we aren't keeping Nate?

:suarez2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Nate pretty much confirmed on Instagram a couple weeks that he's not coming back to Chicago next season. Most likely due to the fact that due to his great performance especially in the playoffs, Nate's gonna get a good contract that Chicago can't afford.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Yeah, reading up on it, apparently we could only offer the MMLE to free-agents.

Too much money in Deng/Boozer.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Bulls have a very good chance of beating Miami if
> 
> - They stay healthy
> - Rose can return to form
> ...



and if Miami falls off....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

You think the hypothetical Hawks team could beat the Heat?

CP3/Lou
Shabazz/Jenkins
Korver/?
Horford/Ivan
Dwight/Zaza


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> and if Miami falls off....


They have already started to decline. A year on is not going to make them better...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

When is the last time a team won 4 straight conferance titles?

Heat can 3-peat, but they need to get to get some low low post scoring. Bosh ain't a banger.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Celtics from 1984-87


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Now that the season is over, I'm looking forward to watching DIRK in 4 months. :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Joel said:


> They have already started to decline. A year on is not going to make them better...


Decline? Didnt Wade and Bosh have a great regular season? They struggled greatly in the playoffs but thats due to injuries and the competition. Bosh played like shit against some of the leagues top bigs because he isnt a true Center and Wade has been hobbled for months. When he is healthy he can still average 20+ a game. And Lebron gets better every year so cant see him declining next year at all. 

And their Shooters really never age, Allen could play next year and still do very well along with Battier and Miller.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Joel said:


> They have already started to decline. A year on is not going to make them better...


If they keep adding pieces, they'll be fine and Riley always does...and despite their decline this year, there were only 2 teams that can take it to Miami..


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'd love to be declining and still be champions.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Heat won and Bosh had zero points..That's gonna boggle my mind for a long time...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Heat will be fine. You guys can dream lol, they are winning again. Who's going to challenge them? Let's be real here. The Spurs are done. The Thunder are not winning with KD and Westbrook alone. There's only going to be 2 teams in the East that are even in the Heat's galaxy next year let alone the same planet. We'll see what the Pacers do to get a legit PG cause I don't think Hill is the man to do it. Yes I know they took them 7 games but that was pretty much the Pacers playing at their absolute best and the Heat weren't.

We can draw up some hypothetical Hawks team but the chances of that team happening are slim I'd say. 

Who else is worth mentioning? A theoretical Rockets team? A theoretical Clippers team? Let those teams materialize first.

It's a sad day when a team is this good as it greatly makes the league less exciting but it's the state of the game right now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Heat probably will win the title again.

But I don't think it's as much of a guarantee for next season as it was before this season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So Danny "Read Out Loud" Green partied with the Heat last night...




:lmao at Drake


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Wasn't Drake rooting for Dallas 2 years ago? Or some shit. I could've sworn he was. 

4 straight conference titles is tough which is exactly why winning next year is going to be an even bigger challenge. Injuries, wear and tear etc comes into play and some guys may also lose motivation. 

That's the one thing that might stop them because I don't see any team that's as good on paper. 

And IDK about you guys but I'm legit concerned for pryme tyme. Brother had a meltdown after game 6, I can't imagine what happened for game 7 + looking over his profile doesn't give a good look.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> So Danny "Read Out Loud" Green partied with the Heat last night...


well they probably invited green and ginobali


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> 4 straight conference titles is tough which is exactly why winning next year is going to be an even bigger challenge. Injuries, wear and tear etc comes into play and some guys may also lose motivation.
> 
> That's the one thing that might stop them because I don't see any team that's as good on paper.


I can't see anyone being less motivated. They have a promise to live up to.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

They should be going for the 4peat :bron3

It is amazing they have gone to the Finals 3 times in a row. And it could be 4, its just extremely tough for any team to beat them 4 times. Not every team is gonna be as good defensively as Indy and the Spurs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Plus, a team can do anything really after getting a DAWG SPEECH. That shit would fire up Zydrunas Ilgauskas.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



SoupBro said:


> They should be going for the 4peat :bron3
> 
> It is amazing they have gone to the Finals 3 times in a row. And it could be 4, its just extremely tough for any team to beat them 4 times. Not every team is gonna be as good defensively as Indy and the Spurs.


DIRK was too much to handle. :dirk


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I wish Lebron would call me dawg.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> So Danny "Read Out Loud" Green partied with the Heat last night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, Shane Battier celebrated at Denny's.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Battier drains 6 threes in the biggest game of the season then goes to Denny's. A SIMPLE MAN.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Shabazz"s stock is falling that bad?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

With Bron giving out the dawg speech and rumors of Bosh being shipped....










JM, you're probably right especially with the not 2, not 3, not 4 comment


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If anything each one probably makes Lebron more motivated as his goal becomes more possible.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If Riley replaces well, then I can see it happening. But I don't see LeBron carrying this current team again. And that isn't a slight against LeBron.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I see nothing wrong with Danny Green partying in the same club as Heat players last night. Pretty sure when the Mavs won in 2011 there were Heat players partying in the same club as them after the game. These guys are young, rich men who can get pretty much any woman they want and they're in South Beach of all places. Let these guys live. It's not like they have a game the next day, they're off for the next 4 months. I'd rather go to the club after the game and have a couple drinks, chill with some fine women and have a good time to get my mind off the game than just sit in the hotel room going crazy thinking about all the "Would've, could've, should've" things like Duncan probably did. Plus I'm pretty sure Green and LeBron are good friends going back to their days in Cleveland. This is just further proof that fans take losses harder than most players.

Green was awful in those last two games, yes. But the Spurs don't make it to a game 7 without his play during the first 5 and especially the games in San Antonio. Green is a role player. That never changed despite people hyping him up as the series went on. And it's pretty much a fact that role players perform better at home than on the road. Look at Mario Chalmers who was great in the games in Miami but had a game or two where he didn't score at all in San Antonio. It happens.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

^ Can't agree with that. If you just lost the biggest match of your career and a few hours later you're out partying, I really have to wonder what type of mentality you have. You can say that it's best to do that then to think about what happened, but if you're out there and enjoying yourself and not thinking about what just went down, then you quite frankly you suck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Joel said:


> If Riley replaces well, then I can see it happening. But I don't see LeBron carrying this current team again. And that isn't a slight against LeBron.


Elite players carry teams. That's why they are elite. It's what they do. Fortunately for Bron he has a lot of other players that can play a strong roll on any given night.



Joel said:


> ^ Can't agree with that. If you just lost the biggest match of your career and a few hours later you're out partying, I really have to wonder what type of mentality you have. You can say that it's best to do that then to think about what happened, but if you're out there and enjoying yourself and not thinking about what just went down, then you quite frankly you suck.


I don't agree. Should he just sit around moping all night? Nah, life goes on and you hit it hard in time for training camp next season. Should all the Spurs just sit in their hotel rooms with the lights off going over every second of the game? What went wrong, how they can improve for next season. Nah. What's done is done. Fact is they made it to the NBA finals and should be proud of that, doesn't mean they aren't pissed off they lost, they better be, doesn't mean they have to show it by sulking all night.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Life goes on.

Green looked like he was about to cry during the postgame interviews and he repeatedly said how he let Duncan and the team down and that he has to train and come back better for next season. That's why I make the assumption that he went to the club to get his mind off of things. Also him and LeBron are really good friends and it's not like he was at the club strictly to party with the Miami Heat players. He more than likely just happened to be at the same club as them and went over to congratulate LeBron, hence the picture.

Him going out to the club doesn't change the fact that it's a terrible loss and a massive disappointment to him. People just deal with things differently. I'm not gonna question his pride or his mental toughness because he partied after a loss. Not everyone reacts the same. A guy like Duncan goes into a depression and just wants to be alone in his hotel room after a big loss. I'm sure Green wasn't the only Spurs player partying after the game last night, he just happened to be the only one that there's pictures of. I don't know how it is in Europe but in MURICA, fans seem to take losses harder than most professional players.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Agree with JOEL, lmao at anyone who party's for a failure.

JUST LOST NBA FINALS, GETTING MY DRINK ON :kanye


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

What should he be doing? Seriously.

The season is over, should he hit the film room and dwell? Seriously people?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

But to the same extent, what's the point of just sitting in the dark in your hotel room replaying what happened in the game over and over and what you should've/could've/would've done differently for hours like Duncan or Manu probably did?

There is no right answer to this. It's all matter of opinion and once again, everyone's different.

And then again, guys like Duncan & Manu probably wouldn't have partied even if they won. Everyone's different.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



kobra860 said:


> Parker still is a top 5 PG in this league. Seriously your overreacting just looks ridiculous right now. Along with you trying to act like Popovich isn't (arguably) the best coach in the league right now. Let's not act like Spoelstra would even be considered a "great" coach.



If you are going to complain about people not giving you respect, then it would be a good idea to show up on the biggest stage. His need to be recognized as a top point guard caused the entire Spurs offense to falter. Iso'ing against LeBron and Bosh instead of making plays for his teammates didn't cut it. The Heat were a bad match up for him but an excellent match up for Duncan and the Spurs team ball movement. He should've put his pride aside and put the team goal over his own. Tony was going after FMVP and only FMVP, ultimately that was one of the reasons why the Spurs lost.


So, telling the truth about Pop is now overreacting? There was no excuse for playing that god awful Manu and Splitter combo for more than one game or not even allowing your franchise player, in Duncan, a chance to secure a title for his team by getting a rebound. Vogel got blasted for taking Hibbert out and Duncan>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Hibbert. And these were just two of his mistakes.

He was great for the 4 titles but these past 6 years Pop has made some coaching decisions that have downright led to the downfall of his team. If this were any other coach you would be roasting them for their failures. I am sorry, he doesn't get a pass because of what he has done in the past. Is he a great coach? Yes. But his ego cost the Spurs a title and that is a fact.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Ya, it boils down to your personality and also your circumstances. 

A guy like Duncan seems to be an introvert, he is also up there in age so he knows this was probably his last chance and also consider that he wanted to stab himself over missing those last 2 shots against Battier. In the post game interview, he said something like "game 7 is going to haunt me forever" so you already know that he took the loss really hard. 

Everyone's got their own way of dealing with a loss. If its easier for Green to get over the loss by getting shitfaced wasted with the Heatles, so be it. Nobody should really have much of a problem either way. Its never really good to dwell on the past even if its something of this magnitude. You move on to the next season, see what improvements you can make and Green was probably invited anyway.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



SoupBro said:


>


:bron.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



SoupBro said:


>


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> Elite players carry teams. That's why they are elite. It's what they do. Fortunately for Bron he has a lot of other players that can play a strong roll on any given night.


Well we'll see how good those role players are next season. A lot of things went right for Miami at the right times for them to win this title. I don't see it happening again unless they improve the roster.



JM said:


> I don't agree. Should he just sit around moping all night? Nah, life goes on and you hit it hard in time for training camp next season. Should all the Spurs just sit in their hotel rooms with the lights off going over every second of the game? What went wrong, how they can improve for next season. Nah. What's done is done. Fact is they made it to the NBA finals and should be proud of that, doesn't mean they aren't pissed off they lost, they better be, doesn't mean they have to show it by sulking all night.


Life does go on. But a few hours later after the biggest failure of the season and you were a big part of that failure and you're in party mood? Really?

Should he sit in his room and mope? I'm pretty sure the greats sit in their room think about what happened and say to themselves that it won't happen again.

We're not talking about a day after. This is mere hours. How can you even contemplate going out to party?



Notorious said:


> Life goes on.
> 
> Green looked like he was about to cry during the postgame interviews and he repeatedly said how he let Duncan and the team down and that he has to train and come back better for next season. That's why I make the assumption that he went to the club to get his mind off of things. Also him and LeBron are really good friends and it's not like he was at the club strictly to party with the Miami Heat players. He more than likely just happened to be at the same club as them and went over to congratulate LeBron, hence the picture.
> 
> Him going out to the club doesn't change the fact that it's a terrible loss and a massive disappointment to him. People just deal with things differently. I'm not gonna question his pride or his mental toughness because he partied after a loss. Not everyone reacts the same. A guy like Duncan goes into a depression and just wants to be alone in his hotel room after a big loss. I'm sure Green wasn't the only Spurs player partying after the game last night, he just happened to be the only one that there's pictures of. I don't know how it is in Europe but in MURICA, fans seem to take losses harder than most professional players.


I don't care if he is friends with Barak Obama. How the hell are you partying after this loss? If he went to the bar and just had a few drinks and then left, then fair enough. But if he was out partying and having the best time of his life, then in *MY* view that isn't just pathetic, but also disgraceful. You say it doesn't change the fact that it's a massive disappointment to him; I would challenge that if I saw him there.

Here in England (and the rest of Europe), if a team just lost the Champions League final (which is the equivalent of the NBA finals I suppose) and a losing player was out partying, that player would be slaughtered by the media and the fans. Fans would be demanding he be sold from the club.



JM said:


> What should he be doing? Seriously.
> 
> The season is over, should he hit the film room and dwell? Seriously people?


He shouldn't be out partying if he really gave a damn. What is he actually celebrating?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Joel said:


> Well we'll see how good those role players are next season. A lot of things went right for Miami at the right times for them to win this title. I don't see it happening again unless they improve the roster.


What roster competes with their current roster? The Pacers played their asses off for 7 games and came up short against a Miami team with a bunch of guys playing inconsistently at best. I just don't think they are there. If it's not them who is it? I guess we'll see what happens with trades and FA.



> He shouldn't be out partying if he really gave a damn. What is he actually celebrating?


Being alive?

I don't think anything here suggests to was out "partying" either. He was merely there. Who knows what his mood was etc.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> :lmao at Drake


LOL, can't blame them. If I just won a Championship, the last person I'd want to be there was that fake douche bag.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Wait, is there anything on this or just pics?

This looks just like the two giving each other props. They don't even seem to be hanging in the same section. Y'all just overreacting....


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Could be telling him congrats.Unless there's a picture of him drinking alcohol with the Heat.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

NAH that photo just SCREAMS yo DAWG let's fucking party tonight ya baby we lost woooooooooooooo YOU WON baby ya ya ya bitches and hoes GET ON MA DICK. MA DICK. MA DICK.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> NAH that photo just SCREAMS yo DAWG let's fucking party tonight ya baby we lost woooooooooooooo YOU WON baby ya ya ya bitches and hoes* GET ON MA DICK. MA DICK. MA DICK.*


:bosh4


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Just that pic I think.

You don't have to be celebrating something to be at the club. Like I said he probably just went to the club to get his mind off things and it just happened to be the same club the Heat were at.

And trading a player because he went to the club after a loss is pretty stupid. These players have lives outside of basketball.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



> "I heard Manu showed up too. However, they didn't let him in because he accidentally threw his ticket away."


:lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> And trading a player because he went to the club after a loss is pretty stupid. These players have lives outside of basketball.


Nope. OFF WITH THEIR HEADS.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

While Battier was at Denny's, the big 3 with Drizzy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> What roster competes with their current roster? The Pacers played their asses off for 7 games and came up short against a Miami team with a bunch of guys playing inconsistently at best. I just don't think they are there. If it's not them who is it? I guess we'll see what happens with trades and FA.


Let's wait and see what happens, but I don't think they are as far ahead of everyone else as you are protraying.

You say that Pacers were playing out of their skins and Miami weren't. There's a reason for that. Because the Pacers styles doesn't allow Miami to use all their weapons. You're not giving enough credit to the Pacers. You're making it seems that Miami stopped Miami, rather than what really happened.



JM said:


> Being alive?
> 
> I don't think anything here suggests to was out "partying" either. He was merely there. Who knows what his mood was etc.


I don't know whether he was having a great time or not, but you're still defending that if he were having a good time it's no problem.

Maybe it's a cultural defference, I dunno. But if he is out having a great time, then I think that he's pretty shitty.



Notorious said:


> Just that pic I think.
> 
> You don't have to be celebrating something to be at the club. Like I said he probably just went to the club to get his mind off things and it just happened to be the same club the Heat were at.
> 
> And trading a player because he went to the club after a loss is pretty stupid. These players have lives outside of basketball.


Why does he need to get it off his mind so quickly? If he thinks about it, is he in danger of killing himself? Could he not have thought about it for one night and then gone out tomorrow night (which would be tonight)? Now I don't want my players never getting over it and putting off their whole summer about it, but can he not think about what just happened for one night? A night that is almost over anyway?

It's a bit over the top (selling/trading the player), but fans just want their players to show as much passion for the club as they do.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I know I'd be at that fucking club if I was Green. :hb


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I bet Danny Green and Lebron were dancing like this at the club:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Anyone else think it'd be wise for the Heat to go the Spurs route and give their stars a little more rest in the regular season? They went out and chased the streak this year, but ultimately if they want a 3 peat they need Wade and LeBron healthy in the playoffs. I would give Wade either much more limited minutes or just give him games off completely.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Of course he can stay in and just sit in his room contemplating about the loss the whole night but he isn't obligated nor required to do so. Like I've said, everyone's different on their approach. What you may not see as the proper way to react to a big loss, he may not see it that way.

And the second point further proves what I said earlier, fans take losses harder than some of the players. And that shouldn't be a reason to slight the player.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Ginobili really shot the Spurs in their foot all series long besides his one flukey good game.

Hate to say this since I'm a long time Spurs fan, but it's time the Spurs replace Ginobili. I feel insulted when I even hear the term "big 3" and Ginobili's in it. He's nowhere near Parker and Duncan anymore.

Dude's always getting hurt and just flat out sucking and leading to a playoff collapse. he was terrible all three games at OKC last year too, and let Harden completely destroy him. Hurt his arm while flopping the last day of the season in 2011 and took the first game off saying it's "just the first round, it doesn't matter as much as if I was playing for Argentina in the olympics". Was hobbled and injured as usual in the 2008 playoffs. Fouled Dirk in 2006, robbing us of the chance to get to the Finals and repeat. etc.

It's time to go another direction. He's just way too unreliable to not look for a replacement. Duncan deserves better. Spurs need to sign Jarret Jack or some other guy like that.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

That was a fun series, an overall entertaining game 7. Lebron had a hell of game, all around, and it was truly an amazing performance and one of the best I've seen in a game 7, Wade was also magnificent, and Battier brought out his 2012 finals form. Congrats to the Heat.



I'm not exactly thrilled that the Heat won as my dislike of them is known, but I also don't really like the Spurs so it really isn't all that bad. Plus I won 70 dollars because I bet a couple of friends that the Heat would win game 7 so FUCK YEAH, made the best out of the situation. :kobe3

Also with the way Lebron played at the start of the series, hopefully I'll never have to hear Lebron/Jordan comparisons again because there aren't comparisons. Lebron is a top 10 player for sure, but is no Jordan and unless he can somehow become far better(which I dont see happening 11 years into his career), Jordan will stay the GOAT. 

I honestly can't wait until next year because aside from the Heat/Pacers and Heat/Spurs, and the Warriors this was a pretty bad playoffs overall. Too many injuries to stars and just some really bad series.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

btw I completely disagree with JIM about Lebron being able to carry this team to another championship. LOL NOPE. You thought they would win this series just because they had to, but it took a lot more than that and a lot of late game heroics in game 6 to stop them from losing. This team needs more than what they have to get another championship next year because after three straight final runs, fatigue certainly kicks in and players wear down. It already happened to Lebron this year and the guy is a machine, so I don't see how they expect him to hold up again next year trying to carry the team while playing 44 minutes per game and have Wade's body hold up as well. 


I also agree with PP that Heat should probably concede some regular season games next year to rest their players for the reasons I stated above. Three straight final runs take their toll on anybody.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

You would.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*








<--- Best game 7 player in NBA history


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Undefeated in Game 7 right?



Lol Drake such a fucking hanger on


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

No he's not undefeated in game 7's but he has the highest scoring average.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Oh.

This was the best finals of the last 7-8 years imo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

2008 is my favorite Finals ever :kg1 :kobe2.


Anyway, since it's offseason now, I guess time to start with the rumors. Hearing that the Mavs and Cavs are in discussions about Dallas sending Marion + 13th pick to Cleveland for the 19th pick. Reason for Dallas is so they can shed cap space in hopes to sign Dwight Howard or Chris Paul. This would be a steal for Cleveland as they would have two lottery picks, bringing the total to 5 lottery picks in the last 3 years, plus Marion is still a quality player.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Poor Marion :lmao

You have to give up a pick to get him OFF your team :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

glad magic is alive


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Mavs were looking to trade the 13th pick and Marion separately at first, but they decided to make it a package deal. They're desperately trying to get rid of Marion simply because they want to shed cap space.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> While Battier was at Denny's, the big 3 with Drizzy


i'd rather be at Denny's than hanging out with Drake.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Just to make sure the talk about the Wizards trading their draft pick is dead now right?



scrilla said:


> i'd rather be at Denny's than hanging out with Drake.


:drake2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

How does Marion walk into any lockeroom with his head off the floor after a trade like that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I believe the talks about trading the pick for Ilyasova are dead.

@JM: It's not like Marion is getting traded because he's washed up. It's a pure salary/cap space move. Marion is still a quality player.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Danny Granger Is Back on the Market?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

All I've heard of Granger is that the Bucks may attempt to sign-and-trade Brandon Jennings for him and that the Clippers would possibly be willing to trade Eric Bledsoe for him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Howard signed with Cleveland in nba 2k13 and Paul signed with Detroit in 2k13. 

.... I like it.. Not Detroit though 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

YES. CP3/MOOSE/DRUMMOND

Lebron better watch out :lelbron


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

My 2k had Dwight sign with San Antonio and Chris Paul joining the Cavs. Obviously neither of those will happen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

My point is Notorious, if he was that good he would get interest for a late second rounder or something. This trade can't feel good for him.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If I were the Pacers I'd try to trade for Jose Calderon. Very underrated point guard who would improve the ball handling greatly.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

And is a massive defensive liability...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> And is a massive defensive liability...


As the Spurs have shown, you can have a defensive liability on the team as long as they play disciplined and have players to cover for him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Spurs have no one as bad as Calderon on defence...

He's one of the worst of this generation for PGs. Easily.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Jose Calderon is an awful fit in Indiana.

They're a defensive minded team. Putting Jose Calderon on there is just no.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Calderon should not be a starter. Should never have been really.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I agree he's a backup now and shouldn't be starting but I think it's a little harsh to say he should've never been a starter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

He's always been a guy that brings a lot of energy but it's not sustainable for starter minutes and he makes too many mistakes when he plays starter minutes. He's best playing against second units, that can't blow by him at will. I honestly feel if Raptor fans didn't take such a strong liking to this guy he probably would have never been a starter to begin with. He's far too spastic.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

You can still be a defensive team and have a bad defensive player out there. The Celtics had Ray Allen, The Spurs have Parker. Not every player needs to be good defensively to have a great defensive team. Pacers need another ball handler and a shooter. He could fill both those roles.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Parker and Allen are both calm defenders though, below average yes but when you don't waste a lot of movement you can play team defence and make it work.

Calderon is spastic, all over the place, takes immense risks, loses his assignments when he gets caught ball watching (watch Vince Carters game winning allyoop on the inbound pass from several years ago, this happened all the time), etc. I watched this guy for years. I liked him as a bench guy, he brings a lot of sustained energy but 30+ minutes, no thanks.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> Parker and Allen are both calm defenders though, below average yes but when you don't waste a lot of movement you can play team defence and make it work.
> 
> Calderon is spastic, all over the place, takes immense risks, loses his assignments when he gets caught ball watching (watch Vince Carters game winning allyoop on the inbound pass from several years ago, this happened all the time), etc. I watched this guy for years. I liked him as a bench guy, he brings a lot of sustained energy but 30+ minutes, no thanks.


I consider that the product of the teams he's played for. Toronto & Detroit aren't considered good defensive teams. If he played for a coach who puts great effort into having the team practice good rotations and playing disciplined defense he could become better. I mean did anyone consider Bosh a great defender before he came to Miami?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Not sure anyone considers him that great of a defender now...

Why try to create something out of a veteran Calderon when there's players that are actually good fits that could be had.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Stall_19 said:


> I consider that the product of the teams he's played for. Toronto & Detroit aren't considered good defensive teams. If he played for a coach who puts great effort into having the team practice good rotations and playing disciplined defense he could become better. I mean did anyone consider Bosh a great defender before he came to Miami?


Seems like too much work to turn him into something he hasn't been his whole career. Indiana would be better off picking someone who suits their lineup and play style better to make an easier fit so they can focus on improving as a team, not improving one player so they can play the same.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

And the Clippers don't get Doc Rivers again...Donald Sterling could be getting an erotic massage and still find a way to fuck up his happy ending. I think Rivers will go ahead and man up and coach next year although he doesn't want to. What I would find funny is if the Celtics dealt Rondo and signed CP3. He wants Doc to coach him, why not bring Paul to Boston? Keep Garnett and Pierce together one more year, and work on getting a younger squad in Boston around CP3. They will be taking a step back for a couple of years anyway, then be back down the road among the contenders in the East.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The problem with the Pacers is that they need more consistent offense & better ball handling from their perimeter players. I think the upside he would bring with his ball handling, decision making and shooting is higher than the downside of his substandard defense. Having one bad defensive player isn't going to make their defense completely fall apart.

And it's not too much work. I assume they consistently practice defensive drills already, so it's just him being in those practices that would improve his defensive habits.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Perfect Poster said:


> Anyone else think it'd be wise for the Heat to go the Spurs route and give their stars a little more rest in the regular season? They went out and chased the streak this year, but ultimately if they want a 3 peat they need Wade and LeBron healthy in the playoffs. I would give Wade either much more limited minutes or just give him games off completely.


Should've done it this year especially for LeBron coming off the Olympics, but Slave Master Spo aint saving nobody...He riding his meal ticket til the wheels fall off..



Stall_19 said:


> If I were the Pacers I'd try to trade for Jose Calderon. Very underrated point guard who would improve the ball handling greatly.


My man! We think alike, although I thought he was a FA? He'd be a good fit for them imo, especially as a passer. Paul George cant be doing everything..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

According to Marc Stein, the Rockets have been offered a 1st round pick for Thomas Robinson, if they accept which they probably will, they would use the 1st round pick to draft and stash an international player to avoid taking a cap hit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*










6 years later, same image, different outcome


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> According to Marc Stein, the Rockets have been offered a 1st round pick for Thomas Robinson, if they accept which they probably will, they would use the 1st round pick to draft and stash an international player to avoid taking a cap hit.


I wonder who? I hope it's a team that actually uses Robinson.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Tyler Durden said:


> 6 years later, same image, different outcome


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Aid180 said:


> I wonder who? I hope it's a team that actually uses Robinson.


I'm not giving on Robinson. He really wasn't given a fair chance.

The Kings used a top 5 pick on him and then a couple weeks later, gave Jason Thompson a long-term extension and proceeded to make him starter over Robinson and played him only 16 MPG.

In Houston, Robinson played solid in the minutes he got but lack of training camp and being thrown into a new environment with a stubborn coach like McHale certainly didn't help.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

My guess is DALLAS, but we'll see. They got dem old shitty bigs atm and don't want to use their pick.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Dallas is trying to shed though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

o, tru

GOTTA be Cleveland.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Doubt it's Cleveland.

They already have Thompson, Zeller, Varejao and Speights and they're probably gonna take another big with the #1 pick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

It was a joke, dude.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

It could be OKC. 

Cleveland isn't entirely unlikely. They have 2 first rounders.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm going to be jumping on the Cleveland cavaliers bandwagon really soon

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Heat will three peat next year

the only 2 realistic challengers in the east are the Nets and Pacers

Im not sure if the Bulls and Derrick Rose can win an NBA Title

I think this was the last hurrah for the Spurs

Dwight will go the Nets, him and the Lakers were not a fit and I dont think the Lakers fans wanted him there

Clippers/Grizzlies/Thunder/Warriors/Nuggets/Rockets are gonna be the teams to beat in the West, I say the Clippers come out of the West next year to win!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Found LeBron's future killer


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

DAN LEBATARD WENT IN :lmao :lmao

Go to 1:25


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Now that everything is over, where do we rank Ray Allen's game 6 shot in all time clutch playoff shots?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Easily one of the GOATs when you consider that if he misses the shot, SA wins the chip. You gotta go way back to MJ's game winner in Utah for a bigger/significant shot. 

This is a mindfuck.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

^WOW FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Soooo.....Dwight Howard to the Heat in 4 years?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

That actually doesn't seem too far fetched


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

dwight is going to play for every single team in the league before he finishes his career.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

HAHAHAHA FUNNY ONE


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

lol youre still a fan?




also, I don't think we've ever discussed where Wade currently ranks on the all time list. He has won 3 MVPs, a finals MVP, and played a really high level for a long time and probably would have had more titles if his prime wasnt wasted.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Top twenty-thirty.. He's not gonna have a second act like Kobe or Duncan, I can see him going the VC route in three to four years.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Tyler Durden said:


> That actually doesn't seem too far fetched


Shoot..If wants to hurry and get a ring he should go down there now and play for pennies lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Wade hasn't played at a really high level for that long when you factor in injuries and when a player is consistently injury prone, you can hold that against him.

In 05, Heat probably beat Detroit if Wade doesn't get injured. He got that shoulder injury in 07 and had to get the Pierce wheelchair treatment just to be taken off the court. They got swept by the Bulls that year with Wade playing pretty bad tho his injury definitely came into play. 

In 08, injuries again killed his season.

09 and 10 are the only two years where he was healthy, played great (top 3 player both years) and he had a bad team around him so these are the only 2 years which were wasted. Every great player has been on a team going through a rebuilding process surrounded by garbage so this isn't something I would use to prop him up. Kobe has been surrounded by a lot of talent for most of his career but even he had more years (05-07) putting up with D-leaguers than Wade. Then you consider guys like TMac, KG, Hakeem etc who had to put up with shit management/teammates for far longer, this is really a moot point because you could say this for most great players out there.

11 Wade is probably underrated. He was the best player on the Heat and Bron pretty much cost him a finals MVP with the houdini he pulled. I'd also say that as great as Dirk was, Wade was the best player on the floor until he got that injury in game 5. 

12 Wade played a good postseason tho he was inconsistent and had declined a lot. 

13 Wade, garbage postseason for a second option. I can't remember a second option playing this bad or their team consistently playing better with him off the court. I wouldn't use this year to give him a boost despite winning a chip. 

So you have 4 great years with Wade in 06, 09, 10, 11, a couple of good ones as the second option in 05 and 12 and some other years where injuries hurt his chances to have a great overall season. His peak is great but he's lacking in longevity. 

With that said, the all time SG competition isn't that great after the top 3 so Wade is pretty much locked in at #4 after MJ, KB and West. IDK where he ranks overall tho. Top 25 maybe?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'll give Magic the benefit of the doubt and act as if he said won 3 titles instead of mvps, but i'd say wade is in top 20 territory and as long as he doesn't fall off the face of the earth iverson-at-the-end-of-his-career style then he probly sneaks in


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Stall_19 said:


> Now that everything is over, where do we rank Ray Allen's game 6 shot in all time clutch playoff shots?


*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Na man that is the greatest clutch shot of all time. That was the game winner, championship winner :jordan


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Hughes isnt top 30..and if it wasnt for 2006, I dont think many would even think of putting him in that range...That being said, I cant think of a spot for him at the moment


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Could San Antonio be the team that trades for Thomas Robinson?

They have a late 1st round pick that the Rockets could use to stash an international player, DeJuan Blair probably isn't coming back and if there's anywhere a player can find his niche, it's San Antonio.


Also Chandler Parsons has apparently been trying to recruit Dwight to come to Houston via text messaging. Come on get it done MVPARSONS


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Dwight Howard will NOT be a laker next year!

he will likely go to the Nets, where he wanted to

him and the lakers were not a fit

the lakers fans did not care for him

and i think 2013-2014 season is D'Antoni's last as a lakers coach

they missed the boat by passing Phil


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Hawksea said:


> *>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


the greatest no call in history. :kobe


Allen's shot>>>


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't see how Howard could end up on the Nets.

There content with Lopez anyways . Rather put a good Forward next to him


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I would rank the Ray Allen shot above the Jordan shot. For one the Bulls were down only one at that point so even if he had missed the shot they would still have an opportunity to tie it and even then they were still up in the series and had a game 7 to play. 

If Allen misses that shot and San Antonio rebounds it's pretty much over for the Heat. All they would need to hit is one free throw. Not to mention the Ray Allen shot was more difficult.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> the greatest no call in history. :kobe
> 
> 
> Allen's shot>>>


When it's the last minute of the NBA finals game 6, you are not going to get those calls. Just like Manu did't get a foul called in game 6.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Why is D'Antoni still employed by LAL?



BrosOfDestruction said:


> His peak is great but he's lacking in longevity.


Yeah, that pretty much sums up Wade.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> the greatest no call in history. :kobe


I used to think that as well. Then discovered Russell even admitted it wasn't a fuckin' foul. So yeah. There really wasn't much to call.(N)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So where do you guys think the top FA's end up? My predictions:

Chris Paul - Re-signs with Clippers
Dwight Howard - Either re-signs with Lakers or goes to Houston
David West - Re-signs with Indiana
Paul Millsap - Boston
Al Jefferson - Dallas or Philly
Andrew Bynum - Either re-signs with Philly or goes to Dallas
Brandon Jennings - Dallas
Monta Ellis - Memphis
Josh Smith - Milwaukee
Andre Iguodala - Detroit
O.J. Mayo - Re-signs with Dallas
Kevin Martin - Re-signs with OKC
JJ Redick - Chicago
Jarrett Jack - Re-signs with Golden State
J.R. Smith - Re-signs with New York
Nate Robinson - New York (Yes I think the Knicks do the impossible and have both Nate & JR come off the bench)
Tyreke Evans - Re-signs with Sacramento
Nikola Pekovic - Re-signs with Minnesota


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'm not convinced Evans resigns in Sac given the circus of a backcourt situation they have and there inability to consistently give guys a run at it. I'm also not sure anyone will want to pay his asking price given his wonky inconsistent play since his 20-5-5 rookie season. Not sure what I'm getting at now but this one certainly intrigues me. No idea what to expect here. 

West, I think he'll have offers elsewhere so it should be interesting to see where those elsewhere's are as there are several that should be able to offer more than Indiana. I think San Antonio will be one of them. Especially if they want to stay as a threat in the west. There inconsistent big man play outside of Duncan will be addressed. 

Not much else to add, some of those predictions lead to some pretty intriguing situations. Ellis you can see essentially replaces what Memphis lost when they lost Mayo. Could be an entirely new look in Milwaukee next year that's for sure.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Evans had a bounce back season last year. While he didn't put up 20/5/5 again and probably won't put that up again he had a good season. And while the Kings do have a weird backcourt situation, Evans is by far their best guard and I just don't see them letting him walk. I think they overpay for him.

We've been through this before but while I think there are possibilities that West walks, I think he takes a paycut to stay in Indiana.

As far as Milwaukee goes, they'll likely have a completely different backcourt. Jennings, Ellis and Redick are all likely leaving unless Milwaukee overpays for them. Jennings is going to a big market team with it probably being Dallas, Monta really wants to play for Memphis which is close to home-state of Mississippi and I don't think Redick ever wanted to be in Milwaukee. Personally I'd love to have Redick in Boston but we have a bit of a logjam at SG.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I think CP3 leaves unless they get a coach that he wants


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Clippers should throw 10 mil a year at Thibbeabeau, you know who I mean


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

LOL, the main reason they likely aren't gonna end up with Doc is because Sterling was too cheap to pay him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Clippers should throw 10 mil a year at Thibbeabeau, you know who I mean


He's staying with Bulls

and lol good ol Sterling


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> Also with the way Lebron played at the start of the series, hopefully I'll never have to hear Lebron/Jordan comparisons again because there aren't comparisons. Lebron is a top 10 player for sure, but is no Jordan and unless he can somehow become far better(which I dont see happening 11 years into his career), Jordan will stay the GOAT.


I actually don't agree. Everyone in the top 10 besides maybe two guys (and one is at #10 exactly) have more rings than LeBron. Wilt Chamberlain has 2. . .and tons of records which are why he's up there, and the other is Hakeem (at #10) who unlike LeBron, actually did manage to carry his not so good home team to a title without having to flee to an artificially created favorable situation to get them.

I would also argue Hakeem was at least as good as LeBron too. Look up his numbers if you don't remember what he used to do. If a guy like that was playing in the NBA right now and putting up those numbers, he would be battling for MVP and DPOY every year, and certainly would make ALL NBA 1st team and defensive team every year. 

If LeBron continues to put up good numbers for awhile, then I have him as a fringe guy. In the 10-12 area depending on your argument. You can't put him over guys who have led their teams to more rings, especially if LeBron fails to surpass them even after going to another team to make an artificially favorable situation for himself. He does get penalized for it when compared to guys like Hakeem who did it with his original team and without stars (the first time anyway).

So I really don't think he's top 10 for sure, and he can't pass Jordan. It's too closing in on being too late unless he can improve his offense by about 15-20% and keep it there for a handful of years, and win multiple titles quickly after now. Not very likely imo.



Notorious said:


> No he's not undefeated in game 7's but he has the highest scoring average.


Only because Jordan usually ended his playoff series in 6 so it never went to 7 when he was in the Finals.

1st title vs Lakers: Done in 5 @ LA with backdoor sweep win with last 3 games being wins at LA. Stats in final game: 30/4/10 with 5 steals and 2 blocks, 52% shooting. Averaged over 10 assists against Magic Johnson for the series.

2nd title vs Blazers: Done in 6, Jordan's stats in final game: 33/4/4 with 4 steals and a block, 54% shooting, 66.7% 3pt, 100% FT%. Game 5 before that, 46/5/4 on 61% shooting AT Portland to take control of the series.

3rd title vs Suns: Done in 6 (at Suns). Stats in final game: 33/8/7, 50% FG% and 60% 3pt%. Also dropped over 40 points (55 once) in each of the 4 games before that.

4th title vs Sonics: Done in 6. Actually had a mediocre game by his standards. 22/9/7 with 2 steals and 5 turnovers.

5th title vs Jazz: Done in 6. Final game: 39/11/4, 1 block, 1 steal, 43% shooting. Also scored 38 the game before.

6th title vs Jazz: Done in 6 AT Utah. Final game stats as a Bull: 45 points and 4 steals, 43% from the field and from three, and also obviously had that game winner over Russell that's replayed still.


So yeah, Jordan game 7's in Finals: 0. Game 7 stats are kinda sparse since it doesn't go to 7 that often. If we go by closeout games instead, Jordan's stats kill LeBron's imo. Then if we go with Finals series average stats. . .Jordan pulls away from LeBron even more.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

It's not talking about just the Finals though. It's talking about game 7's in the playoffs in general.

LeBron has the highest scoring average of all-time in game 7's in general for all rounds, it wasn't Finals specific.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd like to see Dwight Howard in Cleveland with Kyrie Irving. That that could be deadly 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

MJ only played 3 game 7s so he could've had one low scoring game that could kill his averages. 

And I'm pretty sure if you include the first round game 5s back in MJ's day which you should because a game 5 in a best of 5 is equivalent to a game 7 in a best of 7, then MJ's scoring might look better.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The NBA will reportedly invite the following 10 players to the "green room" during Thursday's draft: Nerlens Noel, Victor Oladipo, Otto Porter, Anthony Bennett, Ben McLemore, Alex Len, Michael Carter-Williams, Trey Burke, C.J. McCollum, and Cody Zeller.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Kelly is being persecuted for his hair and nationality


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> MJ only played 3 game 7s so he could've had one low scoring game that could kill his averages.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure if you include the first round game 5s back in MJ's day which you should because a game 5 in a best of 5 is equivalent to a game 7 in a best of 7, then MJ's scoring might look better.


I'm not comparing LeBron to Jordan or anything. All I did was post a stat a couple days ago that ESPN showed saying LeBron was the all-time leading scorer in game 7's lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> I'm not comparing LeBron to Jordan or anything. All I did was post a stat a couple days ago that ESPN showed saying LeBron was the all-time leading scorer in game 7's lol


Never said you were bro. Just making a general observation.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



SinJackal said:


> I actually don't agree. Everyone in the top 10 besides maybe two guys (and one is at #10 exactly) have more rings than LeBron. Wilt Chamberlain has 2. . .and tons of records which are why he's up there, and the other is Hakeem (at #10) who unlike LeBron, actually did manage to carry his not so good home team to a title without having to flee to an artificially created favorable situation to get them.
> 
> I would also argue Hakeem was at least as good as LeBron too. Look up his numbers if you don't remember what he used to do. If a guy like that was playing in the NBA right now and putting up those numbers, he would be battling for MVP and DPOY every year, and certainly would make ALL NBA 1st team and defensive team every year.
> 
> ...


As much as playing on shittier teams should add to a players individual rank in the greatest players of all time I don't think the fact that he plays on a good team should take away from him. I think Kevin McHale is one of the greatest power forwards of all time but rarely does the guy get any love because he was always in the shadow of Bird etc. Doesn't really seem right and so many players could be over looked specifically because they played on good teams. Let's not forget that Lebron already lead a fairly pedestrian supporting cast to an NBA finals. 

A lot of people will look at the Heat's finals loss in 11 as a knock of them but when teams are assembled in such a way they usually take a year to gel. Just ask the Lakers this year (there were far more circumstances but ya) not to mention the lakers one and done super team attempt in the 2000s.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I should say I'm not here to rank Lebron anywhere in particular, I just think it's a lazy argument to take away from guys just because they played on great teams.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

What does the Heat being in their first year have to do with Lebron playing like crap in the finals? I dont understand how you can say youre unbiased and then make comments like that. He didnt play like crap because Heat were in their first year, he was fine for the whole regular season and three rounds prior so that literally makes zero sense, he played like crap because the pressure was too much and he was far too passive. He wasn't attacking the paint, he was taking jumpers, and deferring to Wade hard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> What does the Heat being in their first year have to do with Lebron playing like crap in the finals? I dont understand how you can say youre unbiased and then make comments like that. He didnt play like crap because Heat were in their first year, he was fine for the whole regular season and three rounds prior so that literally makes zero sense, he played like crap because the pressure was too much and he was far too passive. He wasn't attacking the paint, he was taking jumpers, and deferring to Wade hard.


I didn't say anything about it, it was merely an example of a team taking a season to get things together. I didn't say he didn't play like crap. I'm not sure where this post came from at all as per usual. Pressure is probably a good reason why teams fail in their first year. I can agree with that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> As much as playing on shittier teams should add to a players individual rank in the greatest players of all time I don't think the fact that he plays on a good team should take away from him. I think Kevin McHale is one of the greatest power forwards of all time but rarely does the guy get any love because he was always in the shadow of Bird etc. Doesn't really seem right and so many players could be over looked specifically because they played on good teams. Let's not forget that Lebron already lead a fairly pedestrian supporting cast to an NBA finals.
> 
> *A lot of people will look at the Heat's finals loss in 11 as a knock of them *but when teams are assembled in such a way they usually take a year to gel. Just ask the Lakers this year (there were far more circumstances but ya) not to mention the lakers one and done super team attempt in the 2000s.





JM said:


> I didn't say anything about it, it was merely an example of a team taking a season to get things together. I didn't say he didn't play like crap. *I'm not sure where this post came from at all as per usual.* Pressure is probably a good reason why teams fail in their first year. I can agree with that.


iirc, Bosh was pretty good in that series and Wade was amazing, if Lebron played well they win the series...that's where that post came from. Sure it's usually unfair to place the blame solely on one player, their supporting cast was rather bad and they weren't able to defend Dirk at all in some games, but the majority of the blame goes on Lebron for that series and you tried pinning it on the team. If they lost this year the blame would have probably gone on Wade/Bosh for disappearing for the majority of the series, not Lebron, that's how things go.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

JM, you did say teams usually take an year to gel but I think what Magic is saying is they didn't lose because they hadn't gelled yet. 

That was true early in the season when they started off 9-8 but they beasted until the end of the season and took out 2 great teams in Boston and Chicago (top 2 defenses) in the playoffs. 

That Dallas series was mainly on Bron, not because they were lacking in chemistry or hadn't learned to play well together. Wade and Bron still don't play all that well when they're both on the floor as evidenced by their numbers when both are on the court and one of them is off of it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I think the reason they dont play well while they're both on the floor is because they lack a lot of floor spacing and teams clog the paint like the Spurs were doing. When one is off and the floor is spread with a bunch of shooters they both usually play a lot better, otherwise it takes a lot more for them to score. Still, they're a really deadly team in transition and both know how to force turnovers which is why they do work well together in some ways. And when they're both clicking on defense, they're rather unstoppable.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'm not sure why you're taking this as an opportunity to tell us something we already know is my point. Lebron sucked in 2011 Finals. Thanks for that but we all know that. 

I am comparing the Heat from one season to the next as a whole, they obviously improved a great deal from 10/11 to 11/12 and again in 12/13. My comment was not finals specific, it was the whole season. They were not the best team in 2011. Teams played better all season. The past 2 years they have been the best team. Things take time. Lebron has obviously improved a great deal in the past 2 years which has helped as well. 

That comment was nothing to do with Lebron specifically, it was about Great teams.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

But they were the best team and would have beat Dallas had not been for Lebron's play. That series was considered a massive upset and no one expected Dallas to actually win, thus meaning Heat were a better team and most would agree that they were the best team as Wade was still amazing and so was Lebron. 

I'm not taking a shot at Lebron, he's been on a huge role and like you said, I'm only saying what is known, but you just seem to be trying to place the blame elsewhere/making excuses as to why they lost when it's rather evident. And don't tell me I'm trying to spin this because I'm not, you saying they weren't the best team is making an excuse for why they lost as they WERE the better team.


And it has nothing to do with Lebron specifically but we all know why they're an amazing team now compared to how they finished in 2011, so this does all have to do with Lebron. Of course they're supporting players are better, but Lebron has played out of his mind the last two years(in pressure situations as well, which is the major difference).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Beyond that, this started with saying Lebron shouldn't be a top 10 player because he won with great teams and I said that's not a fair argument. The rest was just a tangent.

I've never even said Lebron is a top 10 player though, as far as I know, you have however UDFK. I'm just saying it's not a fair argument and that better arguments should be made, that's all. All I've said is he's the most skilled player ever which doesn't include intangibles.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

It's retarded to try use LeBron being on great teams these past few years as a reason to slight him when comparing him to other stars.

There's not that many "top 10 players all-time" that didn't play on stacked teams. Hakeem is pretty much the only one who didn't.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

lol wut UDFK. 

San Antonio and Chicago were definitely better teams that year. Played much better as a team. San Antonio would have won more games they did really if they didn't rest stars down the stretch leading to a few losses. 

They were the favourite in the finals but had they played San Antonio in the finals I think they wouldn't have been. It's arguable and that's fine, just my opinion. 

Again, this was nothing to do with the finals. It was just that they took a year to reach their potential, that's it...

Why are we making more of this than I said.

I in no way was trying to not put any blame on Lebron for anything...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Because you're completely wrong and are trying to pin this on shit that isn't relevant. It has nothing to do with chemistry, gel, anything else. Stop it. They were the best team, they fucking destroyed Chicago completely in their series after game 1, and the Spurs lost in the first round and had a old/slow/possibly injured Duncan and weren't going to stop Lebron/Wade in the paint with him. 

The Heat WERE the best team in 2011, they WOULD have won the finals had it not been for LEBRON'S play. Not because they lacked chemistry, not because of Spo, not because of anything else, it was solely because of Lebron's lack of production in that series that they lost it. Even with Lebron playing terribly they still managed to push the series to six and I believe two or three of their losses were close games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

OK UDFK I'M DONE ARGUING WITH YOU FOR ETERNITY

you are ridiculous lulz. You will argue anything I say.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Can we stop the fussin and a feudin and move on to how Canada is going to DOMINATE the Fiba Americas tournament this year?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

okay, lets hear everyone else's opinions?


Were Chicago(still laughing at you saying they were the better team after getting destroyed in 5 games by the Heat, Spurs, or anyone else that year actually better than the Heat that year? 

Was Lebron not a major reason that they lost that Dallas series for his passive play and his deferring to Wade?

Were the big three not already clicking after demolishing the Celtics/Bull both in 5 games and having found their groove long ago after that 9-8 start?

Was Lebron not being guarded by Stevenson who he should have easily been able to man handle? When Stevenson was off it was Terry/Marion guarding him and even Terry managed to do a good job on him. None of that should have been possible.

Did a team that was absolutely CRUISING in the playoffs look like they weren't gelling or had chemistry issues(the only issue was Wade/Lebron played worse together, WHICH IS STILL AN ISSUE)?


Are all these things not true because from what I remember they are. :kobe8


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

My post again, had nothing to do with Lebron or the Finals. The argument is over but cool UDFK lol. Keep on being Last Word Larry. 

Why don't you go back to reminding me that Lebron will never compare to Jordan and pretend we've had that argument even though we haven't...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Heat hardly demolished the Celtics/Bulls in those series. The only games in those series that were blowouts were the games the Heat lost.

But regardless, not about to argue over that. It happened two years ago.

Anyone care to discuss THE DRAFT?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



> A source close to the Celtics tells Chris Sheridan of SheridanHoops.com that Rondo dropped an F-bomb on Rivers in the locker room during a team meeting, and Rivers went after Rondo and tried to fight him before the fracas was broken up.


............


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I don't really want to talk about Rondo fighting but I do want to talk about Rondo being as good as Kidd in his prime!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> My post again, had nothing to do with Lebron or the Finals. The argument is over but cool UDFK lol. Keep on being Last Word Larry.
> 
> Why don't you go back to reminding me that Lebron will never compare to Jordan and pretend we've had that argument even though we haven't...


your point was horrible. IT TOOK A FULL YEAR FOR THE HEAT TO PLAY TO THEIR POTENTIAL EVEN THOUGH BOSH AND WADE WERE BOTH FAR WORSE IN 2012 AND ONLY LEBRON IMPROVED HIS PLAY LEAPS AND BOUNDS...I WONDER WHY THEY WERE BETTER. :kobe

And when did I say we've had this argument?




Notorious said:


> The Heat hardly demolished the Celtics/Bulls in those series. The only games in those series that were blowouts were the games the Heat lost.
> 
> But regardless, not about to argue over that. It happened two years ago.
> 
> Anyone care to discuss THE DRAFT?


I wasn't saying they demolished them in the games, but series wise losing in five games is kind of a one sided series in all ways. Even if the games were close it doesn't mean that those teams were actually able to pull out the wins so it doesn't really matter.


the draft is WEAK and BAD and everyone will be a BUST.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

:lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Doc Rivers is pathetic.

Now that he wants out of Boston since the team isn't good enough to carry his sorry ass anymore, he's leaking shit to his media friends (Who give him a pass for everything he does, any other coach would be slaughtered for doing what Doc has done over the past month) to try to put the blame on Rondo and make it seem like Rondo ran him out of town when he's really quitting on the team. How pathetic.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> your point was horrible. IT TOOK A FULL YEAR FOR THE HEAT TO PLAY TO THEIR POTENTIAL EVEN THOUGH BOSH AND WADE WERE BOTH FAR WORSE IN 2012 AND ONLY LEBRON IMPROVED HIS PLAY LEAPS AND BOUNDS...I WONDER WHY THEY WERE BETTER. :kobe
> 
> And when did I say we've had this argument?





> oh and I was wrong about a lot of stuff, especially on Lebron. HAPPY?...but Lebron will never compare to Jordan.


Seems like a pretty loaded rep comment to me. Seems to be drawing light to a previous discussion or were you just being an tool, Last Word Larry?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I was just being a tool. :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

LeBron on IG foolin...

http://instagram.com/p/a1qDuViTBw/#


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

haha, thanks for clearing that up. 

I'm going to keep calling you Last Word Larry, think it'll catch on.

RIP UDFK .


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> haha, thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> I'm going to keep calling you Last Word Larry, think it'll catch on.
> 
> RIP UDFK .


Took me 3-4 years for Larry Hughes to catch on..You willing to wait that long?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

call me last word larry after I said I didnt want to argue with you and you spent the next half an hour trying to argue with me about stuff in the chatbox...:kobe8

And seriously, you're so pathetically wrong about the Heat that I have to respond. Like I find it hilarious how delusional/ignorant you are, I honestly can't tell if it's because you know nothing about basketball or just weren't paying attention. It had to be something because those were were some whack comments. Playing to their full potential means two of the big three regress a whole lot while one goes to a whole new level...sounds like one player reached his potential and the other two regressed to me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Sounds like Last Word Larry.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> the draft is WEAK and BAD and everyone will be a BUST.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

This draft really isn't that bad tbh.

There's just no franchise players. There should be some good starters and role players in this draft but yeah, no superstars.

But a draft with no superstars doesn't automatically mean 2000 draft all over again. Most of the players selected in the 2000 draft were out of the league after their rookie contracts were up. I'm not seeing that for the guys in this draft.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> Took me 3-4 years for Larry Hughes to catch on..You willing to wait that long?


Ever wonder that's because Wade didn't start playing like that until last year? Dude was still WOWing 2 years ago.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Aid180 said:


>


More persecution based on the hair

KELLY>> kentavious caldwell


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I don't think we can say with certainty that there will be no superstars, just no immediate superstars. Everyone is pretty raw right now for the most part, which could lead to great things or or course, busts. Kind of the year of the project I guess.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Yeah a lot of projects and raw players this year.

Feel free all of you to jump on the MYCK KABONGO bandwagon while you can. DAT TEXAS BASKETBALL TALENT.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

CANADA


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

ben mclemore should be pretty good right out of the gate or maybe he'll end up having a season like Beal where he's garbage at the start and gets better as he adjusts to the NBA.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Humbled Moron said:


> More persecution based on the hair
> 
> KELLY>> kentavious caldwell


KCP's gonna be dope. Unless he goes to the Timberwolves. Then'll I'll have to hate him. I won't hate him, I just will wait until he's traded or leaves. :side:



Notorious said:


> Yeah a lot of projects and raw players this year.
> 
> Feel free all of you to jump on the MYCK KABONGO bandwagon while you can. DAT TEXAS BASKETBALL TALENT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

KELLY & KABONGO, the true stars of the draft.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

You forgot BENNETT. But you're headed in the right direction


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

WIGGINS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Orlando is going to have a pretty convoluted assortment or (medicore) forwards next year and then somehow figure out a rotation of McLemore and Afflalo at guard.

It's pretty amusing now much money Orlando has locked up next year and really nothing on their roster to show for it. 

How badly are they begging that Hedu opts out?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

No one cares about Wiggins :kobe.

Gonna bust just like every other Kansas player drafted in the last 5 years.


@JM: Afflalo will probably be traded by the end of next season, maybe even by the end of this offseason.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

WIGGINS >> God


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I assume you're only talking top 15 picks or something? Can't really call Arthur and Chalmers busts.

EDIT: I still like Brandon Rush, poor guy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I was just joking about every Kansas player drafted in the last 5 years but yes I'm pretty sure close to all of their lottery picks in the last 5 years have ended up being busts. But I guess you could argue that Bill Self and the Kansas system made them look better than they really are.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Ever wonder that's because Wade didn't start playing like that until last year? Dude was still WOWing 2 years ago.


That's nice...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> Orlando is going to have a pretty convoluted assortment or (medicore) forwards next year and then somehow figure out a rotation of McLemore and Afflalo at guard.
> 
> It's pretty amusing now much money Orlando has locked up next year and really nothing on their roster to show for it.
> 
> How badly are they begging that Hedu opts out?


Vucevic, Harris, and Harkless all played really well for either the duration of the season or near the end of it, I'd hardly say they have nothing to show for it. Their money isn't locked into those guys, but they can develop into a real solid team after a couple of years.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I think he's speaking more of how the Magic are like top 5 in payroll but had the worst record in the NBA last season.

And before you start, yes I understand the circumstances and why their payroll is so high.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> @JM: Afflalo will probably be traded by the end of next season, maybe even by the end of this offseason.


Seems likely seeing as he's probably their most tradable asset. 

Is Hedu going to opt out? Can't be an easy decision cause no way he gets even a 20% of the money he could get in his offer sheet but they are sooooooo bad :lmao

And yes, Notorious, that is what I was getting at. But Last Word Larry's gotta Last word Larry.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Yeah I know that, I was more so responding to the "nothing on their roster to show for it". I'd say Harless, Harris, and Vucevic are a solid group of young players and Orlando will probably be rather awful again next year so they should have quite a nice team in a couple of years like I said before. Or those players might take a step back with teams focusing on them more this year, idk.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Nothing on their roster to show for it because pretty much anyone on their roster with talent makes less than 2 million dollars.

They have about 75 million dollars on the books for next season and for about 65 million of it, they have nothing to show for it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Lebron should stop wearing his damn headband tbh


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Not sure what you're talking about, since Orlando has $53 Million committed toward next season, which puts them towards the bottom of the pack. Harrington will be traded, and it's looking like Afflalo will be, as well. Hedo can be traded or released, since only $6 million of his $12 million is guranteed. The only issue is Davis, whose contract runs through the 14/15 season. Jameer's does as well, but only $2 million is guaranteed in the final year. 

As for nothing to show for it, Tobias Harris is a fucking monster (he played as good in Orlando as Gay did last season), as is Vucevic. Maurice Harkless played very well late in the season, when he was given solid minutes at SF. Nicholson showed flashes at times, but I don't expect a ton from him. Arguing that they have nothing to show because those guys are on their rookie deals is beyond irrelevant. If Orlando can execute an Afflalo/Bledsoe deal (or any deal involving Afflalo, really), draft (presumably) McLemore, and get an elite prospect next year in the draft, they'll be one of the best young teams in the NBA.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron on IG foolin...
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/a1qDuViTBw/#


:lmao

Any ill feelings I held toward Lebron have just been washed away.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> Not sure what you're talking about, since Orlando has $53 Million committed toward next season, which puts them towards the bottom of the pack. Harrington will be traded, and it's looking like Afflalo will be, as well. Hedo can be traded or released, since only $6 million of his $12 million is guranteed. The only issue is Davis, whose contract runs through the 14/15 season. Jameer's does as well, but only $2 million is guaranteed in the final year.
> 
> As for nothing to show for it, Tobias Harris is a fucking monster (he played as good in Orlando as Gay did last season), as is Vucevic. Maurice Harkless played very well late in the season, when he was given solid minutes at SF. Nicholson showed flashes at times, but I don't expect a ton from him. Arguing that they have nothing to show because those guys are on their rookie deals is beyond irrelevant. If Orlando can execute an Afflalo/Bledsoe deal (or any deal involving Afflalo, really), draft (presumably) McLemore, and get an elite prospect next year in the draft, they'll be one of the best young teams in the NBA.


75...

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/orlando.htm

And the point, once again, not sure why I have to continuously repeat myself... was that for the MAJORITY of their payroll, they have nothing to show for it. Which is strange. ALL the players you just mentioned are very LOW salaries. So YES, to the point that I was making it VERY much relevant. The players you just mentioned total less than 8 million dollars.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

THEY AMNESTIED GILBERT ARENAS 2 YEARS AGO, IDIOT.

*Edit: *When you take away Gil's contract, which no longer counts against the cap, and Warrick's since they're going to decline the option, it's $53 Million.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I am not talking about the cap. I am talking about the money that they will be paying players next season. I am fully away that amnesties do not count towards cap and that you don't have to pay luxury tax on amnesties. They do however still have to pay him. This has nothing to do with them being barely under the cap or not barely under the cap. Read better plz.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If you notice, each time I have said _PAYROLL_ not _CAP HIT_.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

How is that relevant to any discussion then? It doesn't affect the team negatively in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Because they are paying about 75 million in salaries next year and as you have said, about 8 million of it is to players worth mentioning, to which I have also agreed those players are worth mentioning. This is no way weird to you? Come on yo. 

You people tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

No, it's really not. Arenas has nothing to do with the team anymore, and everyone knew that dispensing of Turkoglu would be an arduous task, which obviously has not yet been completed. I don't see how the starting PG, SG and PF on the team, being paid a fair amount, aren't worth mentioning and are lumped into the dead weight with Hedo, either.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Arenas does have something to do with the team as long as the are paying him...



> As for nothing to show for it, Tobias Harris is a fucking monster (he played as good in Orlando as Gay did last season), as is Vucevic. Maurice Harkless played very well late in the season, when he was given solid minutes at SF. Nicholson showed flashes at times, but I don't expect a ton from him. Arguing that they have nothing to show because those guys are on their rookie deals is beyond irrelevant. If Orlando can execute an Afflalo/Bledsoe deal (or any deal involving Afflalo, really), draft (presumably) McLemore, and get an elite prospect next year in the draft, they'll be one of the best young teams in the NBA.


You didn't really seem to think they were worth mentioning either...

BUT in any case, OK WWF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> If you notice, each time I have said _PAYROLL_ not _CAP HIT_.


Getting back to this, the first AND ONLY time you said PAYROLL was after my initial post, so fuck off plz. 



JM said:


> Arenas does have something to do with the team as long as the are paying him...


Is he on the team? Does he work in the facility? Does he count against the cap? No. He's as irrelevant to the basketball operations of the team as you or I. 



> You didn't really seem to think they were worth mentioning either...
> 
> BUT in any case, OK WWF.


***** please, it's obvious that I was discussing the team's future, which those guys aren't a part of.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

OK WWF. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Hey, I'm just looking forward to my $20 million from the Orlando Magic. The joys of being as relevant to basketball operations as Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> You people tonight.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Yall wildin out in here I see


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*










this picture gets me everytime. If only.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

^ Should have went out partying and then everything would have been fine.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Sarcasm1 said:


> The NBA will reportedly invite the following 10 players to the "green room" during Thursday's draft: Nerlens Noel, Victor Oladipo, Otto Porter, Anthony Bennett, Ben McLemore, Alex Len, Michael Carter-Williams, Trey Burke, C.J. McCollum, and Cody Zeller.


I'm pretty sure they'll be more guys added to the list by Thursday. Most likely KCP and Shabazz will be invited. Possibly Olynyk or Steven Adams too.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2013/story/_/page/2003-draft-history-1/an-oral-history-2003-lottery-draft

Great read on 2003 NBA Draft


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

*The Sports Lounge 20 June 24th, 2013*

https://archive.org/details/TheSportsLounge20June24th2013

0:00-28:00 Drue, Marcus and Travis wrap up the 2013 NBA Finals and the great Game 6 and Game 7. A quick preview of the NBA Draft coming up on June 27.

28:00- 43:00 David Shottenkirk joins Marcus and Travis to talk about his annual trip to the U.S. Open.

43:00- 1:20:00 Drue pleads his case for Kyle Gibson to be called up, the Blue Jays winning streak, do we believe in the Pirates and Marcus gets fired up as he calls out the credibility of those writing on the internet and why it is a growing problem.

- Subscribe to The Sports Lounge on ITunes at https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/sports-lounge/id660074935
- Like The Sports Lounge of Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Sports-Lounge/244122018979960?fref=ts
- Follow The Sports Lounge at https://twitter.com/TSLSportsLounge
- Read the blog at http://sportsloungeblog.tumblr.com/
- Watch past shows at https://www.youtube.com/user/tlk23/videos
- Listen to past shows at https://archive.org/search.php?query=subject:"KSDJ" and https://archive.org/search.php?query=creator:"Travis+Kriens"


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Looks like the Clippers are crawling back and offering a 1st round pick for Doc. Told you CP3 would walk if they didn't get a coach he wanted.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Chris Paul should walk even if they get Doc, just to troll everyone. Doc signed a long deal contract. If his plan was to always bail part way through it, he shouldn't have signed the original contract.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope so. Lost so much respect for Doc.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Unprotected 2015 1st from the sounds of it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'm with Notorious on Doc. Terrible conduct from him during this past little while.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

For once, I might just believe in the Clips and think they'll be in the WCF next season...All Hail Doc


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I still take OKC and Spurs over the Clippers.

Unless the Clippers also get KG and Pierce.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

LAKERS.


Spurs should try to deal for KG, no sense in not trying.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

KG and Duncan would be magnificent. But I don't know if KG would waive his NTC to play in San Antonio and I also don't know if the Spurs would be willing to get another aging star.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Would have to think that Garnett is at least sort of a package deal with Doc. Playing him instead of Jordan would be great for them as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

playing him "instead" of Jordan? Jordan couldnt even get off the bench in the fourth. :ti


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Perfect Poster said:


> Would have to think that Garnett is at least sort of a package deal with Doc. Playing him instead of Jordan would be great for them as well.


Also helps floor spacing..Especially for Clips shooters, whomever they are come October..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If the league doesn't veto a KG to Clippers trade again, my prediction for starting lineup

CP3
Afflalo (Bledsoe traded for him)
Pierce (Celtics trade him to a team looking to shed cap space who immediately waive him)
Griffin
KG


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I kind of want Griffin/Bledsoe now simply because of BLEDSOE'S potential and Blake/Pau in the post would probably be rather amazing as Pau can work with his back to the basket like he likes and Blake can do his shit as well because he doesnt go in there as much as and is great at driving. It also gives us youth, athleticism, and the ability to have a fastbreak which is all stuff we desperately need.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I don't know if Bledsoe will be a great starting PG.

He's really not a good playmaker nor is he a good shooter. With Bledsoe you get arguably the most athletic PG in the NBA and a good defender with a lot of hustle/energy on both ends.

I love watching Bledsoe play and would love him in Boston but I'm not sold on him being a starter yet. A top starting PG that is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

well he would come off the bench for as long as nash could stay healthy...so MAYBE two games.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So it's official. Doc is going to the Clips. I'm pretty sure KG/PP is gonna join him in the coming days.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

A NEW ERA IN BOSTON IS STARTING...TIME FOR THEM TO REBUILD FOR 20 YEARS. :bron2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



> Sterling was going to hire a coach Monday. If Celtics wanted to save $21 mill & get something for Doc, this was the time


Sterling pulling moves on Boston like a boss..Feels like the twilight zone


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

WIGGINS to Boston 2014


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

oh god no. SHUT UP SARCASM. DONT SAY SUCH THINGS. :bron3

wouldnt even know what to do.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Fuck outta here with your 20 year rebuild shit.

Unlike the 90's the Celtics have a competent front office and I highly doubt we'll have our two best prospects die again.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So you can trade coaches. Does that mean the Lakers can trade D'antoni and Jim Buss to the Clippers too?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Unlike the 90's the Celtics have a competent front office


We throwing competent and Danny Ainge together?!?!?!...ewww....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Celtics wouldn't be in this situation if the NBA hadn't rigged Duncan to the Spurs


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> We throwing competent and Danny Ainge together?!?!?!...ewww....


Danny is a top 5 GM in the NBA.

He's a good drafter, he doesn't make bad trades, sure there of have been some questionable signings but that's with every GM.

Fuck outta here if you're trying to say Danny Ainge is an incompetent GM.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Celtics wouldn't be in this situation if the NBA hadn't rigged Duncan to the Spurs


Or if they got Greg Oden


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'm curious to see if Blake has the first season where he doesn't regress from the year prior. Statistically speaking anyway.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If Celtics would've gotten #1 in 07 they likely would've picked Durant, traded Pierce and built around Durant, Jefferson and Rondo plus whoever they drafted in 08.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Celtics wouldn't be in this situation *if the NBA hadn't rigged Duncan to the Spurs*


Please explain?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Danny Ainge was obsessed with Kevin Durant.

I'd only imagine how bad he'll try to tank for Wiggins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Danny is a top 5 GM in the NBA.
> 
> He's a good drafter, he doesn't make bad trades, sure there of have been some questionable signings but that's with every GM.
> 
> Fuck outta here if you're trying to say Danny Ainge is an incompetent GM.


Good drafter? :ann


Mitch
Raptors/Nuggets guy whose name is too hard for me to spell and im too lazy to look up.
Pat Riley
Presti
Buford/Pop


are all guys I'd EASILY take over Ainge as GM. EASILY.



I'm not saying I don't think he's a good GM, I just wouldn't call him top 5. He knows how to make deals and knew when to get rid of the big three(perfect timing right now as he is still getting shit out of it, although a year ago or two would have been fine too, although ECF run was great stuff). I also wouldn't say he's a great drafter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Since he's took over the Celtics, he drafted:

Rajon Rondo
Al Jefferson
Kendrick Perkins
Tony Allen
Delonte West
Avery Bradley
Jeff Green
Jared Sullinger
Glen Davis

That's off the top of my head and with only one of those guys (Green) being a lottery pick. Danny is a good drafter, really don't see why someone would try to deny that. A better drafter than three of the two you listed.

Presti is one-dimensional and IMO overhyped. He's a magnificent drafter, but he's yet to get any quality FA signing and he's yet to pull off any great trades. He also made one of the worst trades of the last 5 years in trading a superstar because he didn't want to get rid of his overpaid and overrated center.

What has Uriji done other than the Melo trade?

Buford/Pop that's fine, Pat Riley is fine and Mitch is fine. I'd probably rank those guys over Ainge as well. But let's not underrate Danny. He took over the Celtics before the 2003-04 season when they were pretty much a treadmill going nowhere like the Hawks are now. And in four years he built them into a championship team by stockpiling on prospects and picks which he used to trade for stars since he wasn't fortunate enough to be able to get a high pick to draft his own.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Uriji also traded for Ty Lawson, signed Andre Miller, and produced a quality bench. I also think the McGee trade was rather good except he was just never developed or utilized by Karl which is his fault more than Uriji's. 

I highly doubt Presti wanted to trade Harden but he has to work with a far tighter cap than other GMs because his market and ownership. They aren't willing to go all out to win like other Owners so I would hardly blame it all on him because I'm sure he would rather have kept both then have to get rid of Harden. Although keeping Perkins was rather stupid. I also wouldn't say he's overrated, Brooks is just an awful coach.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Ya Ujuri is great. It's not always about big moves it's about the right moves. He was patient with the Melo trade and it ultimately payed off big time for him. He could have panicked and taken a bunch less sweet package. Patience is his strongest suit. Which may give some Raptors fans fits seeing as a lot of people wanted Bargs traded years ago.

With that said, Ainge obviously deserves credit for his drafting ability, and the team he has had assembled to help him with that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Uriji didn't become the Nuggets GM until August 2010 so there's no way he drafted/traded for Ty Lawson. He's made some good moves such as the Melo trade and trading for Faried/Andre Miller on draft night in 2011 but I wouldn't rank him over Danny Ainge. Also I'd like to mention that Ainge, Riley, Kupchak, Buford and Presti have all managed to put together championship-caliber teams, something Uriji hasn't done yet. So just in fairness, I think it's a little premature to rank someone as an elite GM when he hasn't put together a championship caliber team yet.

Presti traded Eric Bledsoe on draft night for a Clippers pick that he used in the Perkins trade which you could argue he also lost and he lost the Harden trade. He's not done that well when it comes to trading players and he has not brought any quality free agent to OKC.

Sure he has a tight cap to work with, that doesn't make the Harden trade any less awful.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

You honestly can't use the FA stuff against Presti...it's OKC man, I have a cousin that lives there and there is NOTHING there. Like how do you expect him to attractive free agents when there is legit NOTHING there.

I don't really see how that Bledsoe trade was awful as they really didn't need a PG at the time and no one knew he would develop as he has(a lot of that probably has to do with CP3 helping him too).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Umm yes I can.

Buford's team plays in San Antonio, which is the 2nd smallest market in the NBA and he's still made good FA signings over the years. He doesn't have to sign stars he just to pick up quality players off the FA market. There's no excuse for you to be a GM for 5 years and the best free agent you sign is a washed up 38 year old Derek Fisher.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Presti has been fortunate more than anything with his drafting. There is some luck to this and he obviously blundered on Harden.

It's hard to knock the guy for not signing anyone as he does manage one of the least favourable locations to go since it's OKLAHOMA. He has tried to sign people over the years. OKC will struggle to win a championship as long as they are there because of it. They probably much have to be a self made team and guys will probably get sick of waiting and leave for better markets before things fully take form.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Thunder had a championship caliber team but Presti ruined it since he was too overzealous to trade Harden and didn't want to get rid of Perkins so he settled for an awful Rockets deal with the only hope of that deal not being awful being if Lamb pans out and they get a steal at the #12 spot in the draft this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

^^^brah, that doesn't go all on Presti like I've said. That also goes a lot on the ownership not committing to having a championship core because they had to pay some tax penalties. Do you really think Presti didn't want to keep one of his stars? The major blunder in that deal was the fact he didn't want to make Harden a starter which was beyond ridiculous.

Also no one foresaw that year from Harden. NO ONE. This is hindsight, so stop acting as if it was some terrible trade at the time, the majority thought he got a pretty good package back. I remember you being one of those that didn't think that highly of Harden and said he wasn't a max contract guy( I did myself), so it's not like it was incredibly awful at the time.



Notorious said:


> Umm yes I can.
> 
> Buford's team plays in San Antonio, which is the 2nd smallest market in the NBA and he's still made good FA signings over the years. He doesn't have to sign stars he just to pick up quality players off the FA market. There's no excuse for you to be a GM for 5 years and the best free agent you sign is a washed up 38 year old Derek Fisher.


SA has shit to do and is a rather big city is it not? At the very least I know there is stuff to do there, there has to be and I think you've said it before too. OKC has literally nothing, nothing at all.




JM said:


> Presti has been fortunate more than anything with his drafting. There is some luck to this and he obviously blundered on Harden.
> 
> It's hard to knock the guy for not signing anyone as he does manage one of the least favourable locations to go since it's OKLAHOMA. He has tried to sign people over the years. OKC will struggle to win a championship as long as they are there because of it. They probably much have to be a self made team and guys will probably get sick of waiting and leave for better markets before things fully take form.



I agree that there is luck involved in drafting, but that doesn't mean you take anything away from teams/GMs that have drafted good in the past. He made four amazing picks in a row with Durant, Westbrook, Harden, and Ibaka. Harden and Ibaka the majority of teams weren't even that high on iirc and Westbrook was picked up earlier than projected as well(that might be wrong but it was still a good pick). He took chances and they worked out well for them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

San Antonio is a fun city but it has a reputation of being a boring place by people that aren't familiar with the city.

Regardless though, the NBA players aren't fond of playing in a small market city like San Antonio just they aren't fond of playing in a small market city like Oklahoma City.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> I agree that there is luck involved in drafting, but that doesn't mean you take anything away from teams/GMs that have drafted good in the past. He made four amazing picks in a row with Durant, Westbrook, Harden, and Ibaka. Harden and Ibaka the majority of teams weren't even that high on iirc and Westbrook was picked up earlier than projected as well(that might be wrong but it was still a good pick). He took chances and they worked out well for them.


Oh certainly not, there's obviously some great scouting going on there. I'm not going to say Durant was a great pick because it was an obvious pick but there others are certainly. It's hard to know how anything will turn out though so there is luck. That goes for everyone though and you minimize the luck with great scouting.

@ Notorious: I don't think OKC will win a championship before Durant and Westbrook leave. That's it really. They've peaked I think too now that Harden has left and power will shit to The Clippers, Memphis etc. Better markets. Unless they draft another impact player of course. They came close I know but they didn't win, were pretty out matched in the final as well and now don't have Harden. Durant and Westbrook will walk eventually. Minny got to a final as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I have the same belief as you. I don't think Durant & Westbrook will win a title together in OKC. I think they'll fail to win a title for the next few season and either one or both will leave.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Sorry to clarify, Minny got to a WCF, not NBA Final.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'd be interested to see a survey, because I really can't believe that a team's market size has anything to do with their decision to play there. I just don't see it.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

http://nbadraft.net/players/deshawn-stevenson

:lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Nbadraft.net was always redic. with their comparisions. A few bad ones i remember are mike dunleavy jr = Bird, Kaman = Yao ming and Omar Cisse(undrafted 6'5 high school PF ) = Barkley. Oh and they had Ivan Chiriaev as Dirk and the number 1 pick( he was a 7 foot russian playing high school ball in canada. He wasn't even good here)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> I'd be interested to see a survey, because I really can't believe that a team's market size has anything to do with their decision to play there. I just don't see it.


Like a survey from players.

The problem with Oklahoma is it's perceived as a pretty crummy place to live. You basically have to be born and raised to appreciate it. I don't live there nor have I been there but this is what I've read. 

I'm not sure if you're referring to the OKC discussion directly but ya.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

No First take for two weeks  :skip


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

watching ESPN and their 2003 Draft segment. Its still amazing that Dumars selected Darko. looking at it now that draft was really stacked.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

For my Knicks (may god help us win a title sometime in history) what would you guys think of:

Chandler to the Jazz for Enes Kanter/Alec Burks/Derrick Favors? Maybe we throw in a pick or cash considerations? or:

Chandler to the Timberwolves for Derrick Williams/Luke Ridnour/scrub/#26 pick? I've heard this rumored.

And just remember, Chandler was the defensive anchor/an offensive option on a title team 2 years ago, and is still good for 11/11 on 60+% and good D.

Also, if we were to shop Carmelo Anthony, what could we get in return? Jordan/Bledsoe/Crawford? May be a lot because as a fan I tend to overrate Melo and with their managerial incompetence I assume LAC would bite at the prospect of a Griffin/Paul/Melo big 3. Hollinger's trade machine says it doesn't really affect either team if it matters. 

If they can get these deals through they acquire a ton of assets with the potential to make some big moves soon when Amare can be traded as an expiring contract either at the deadline or in the offseason. In the draft take Dieng if available or Withey. However, to create roster space we'd likely need to stash a pick overseas or trade it away for a future 1st rounder. Having Jordan/Bledsoe/Williams/Shumpert/Copeland/JR to work some trades with and capspace come 2014 doesn't sound bad.

Look forward to being ignored/deservedly called a complete idiot for these ideas that likely leave out tons of crucial information.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



SoupBro said:


> watching ESPN and their 2003 Draft segment. Its still amazing that Dumars selected Darko. looking at it now that draft was really stacked.


Read the draft story posted on ESPN and you'll see why...




> Wade told the AP that he wanted to play fewer minutes late in the playoffs, b/c he felt he was hurting the team. Spoelstra changed his mind


Spo is very interesting in how he handles Miami..Better than anyone could have imagined tho


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Punked Up said:


> For my Knicks (may god help us win a title sometime in history) what would you guys think of:
> 
> Chandler to the Jazz for Enes Kanter/Alec Burks/Derrick Favors? Maybe we throw in a pick or cash considerations? or:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the Jazz would rather keep Enes Kanter and let him develop rather than trade for an overpaid Tyson Chandler.

I'm also pretty sure the Wolves would rather re-sign Nikola Pekovic and go with him as their starting center for the foreseeable future rather than trade for an overpaid Tyson Chandler.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> I'm pretty sure the Jazz would rather keep Enes Kanter and let him develop rather than trade for an overpaid Tyson Chandler.
> 
> I'm also pretty sure the Wolves would rather re-sign Nikola Pekovic and go with him as their starting center for the foreseeable future rather than trade for an overpaid Tyson Chandler.


Kanter and Pekovic will command nearly as much money as Chandler in their next contracts. The league is scarily lacking in big man talent. Roy Hibbert, yes, the offensively inept and defensively good Roy Hibbert, who struggles to get 8 boards in the regular season, commands max money. I wouldn't call Chandler overpaid. Both have tons of potential, but neither's ceiling is much higher than current level Chandler (don't let the end of the year fool you, he had lost 12 lbs from the flu and had a neck injury).


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Punked Up said:


> -Trade ideas and whatnot-


 You have to remember that many people in the league go for the "What have you done for me lately?" stance, and Chandler has regressed from being that defensive anchor, and has shown that he gets bullied by any Forward/Center that is worth their salt, as Roy Hibbert showed everyone these past playoffs. The Timberwolves could make that trade, but if they get in the playoffs, we'll see a repeat of Chandler being handled by some capable big [Gasol, Randolph, Howard if he stays in the West, Aldridge, etc.] Then you have the whole problem of the man's contract just not equaling his output. 

I think you're under-selling Anthony a bit. Even though he had a less-than-stellar performance in the playoffs, he is still a very big name, and you could make the argument he is better than he was on the Nuggets. Remember, Denver basically got their bulk of core players from that trade, so don't underestimate the value of Anthony.


:kobe8 @ a Knicks fan wanting Crawful back.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Chandler is like 31 or 32, Kanter & Pekovic are in their early 20s and are considered to have the potential to be better than Chandler is now. And I'm sure they'd rather invest their money into young, improving players rather than Tyson Chandler who is on the wrong side of the 30 and has already peaked. I just don't see why either of those teams make those deals.

Chandler can be traded and I'm sure there's plenty of teams that would love to have him. But Utah and Minnesota are not apart of that group of their teams.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Is Pek actually only in his early 20s? :lmao

Dude looks like he's 40.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

He's 27.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> Is Pek actually only in his early 20s? :lmao
> 
> Dude looks like he's 40.


Maybe not early 20s, but only 27.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Don't talk about Zangief...That is, if you value your life


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> Don't talk about Zangief...That is, if you value your life


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Even if those trades don't work out, I think you guys get my point. I'm trading Melo and Chandler for high upside young assets and doing everything I can to keep Amare healthy and productive for a year to get good value for him at the deadline or in the offseason as an expiring contract. We have the chips to make a solid, young roster in a few years. We can commit to a run in 2 or 3 years when Amare is gone, but then that's your window and when it closes you have a team of grossly overpaid has beens. Blow this shit up now, get the cap situation straight, and build a solid and deep team. I'm ranting now, but I'm tired of the knicks fan base I'm a part of. All of this super team talk when solid teams are the best by far. Lebron/Wade/Bosh/Allen won on a miracle shot and because they're just unfairly stacked with elite depth. You can't have that roster and f it up. But you see it in The Clippers, Nets and Lakers. Stat sheet stuffers won't take you anywhere. The only "super teams" that usually work are ones done through the draft/smart free agency pickups. See Thunder,


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

You will never get anything of value from Amare, and him having a comeback season is like Rondo developing a jumper.

Amnesty him and get rid of that terminal contract he carries with him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Punked Up said:


> Even if those trades don't work out, I think you guys get my point. I'm trading Melo and Chandler for high upside young assets and doing everything I can to keep Amare healthy and productive for a year to get good value for him at the deadline or in the offseason as an expiring contract. We have the chips to make a solid, young roster in a few years. We can commit to a run in 2 or 3 years when Amare is gone, but then that's your window and when it closes you have a team of grossly overpaid has beens. Blow this shit up now, get the cap situation straight, and build a solid and deep team. I'm ranting now, but I'm tired of the knicks fan base I'm a part of. All of this super team talk when solid teams are the best by far. Lebron/Wade/Bosh/Allen won on a miracle shot and because they're just unfairly stacked with elite depth. You can't have that roster and f it up. But you see it in The Clippers, Nets and Lakers. Stat sheet stuffers won't take you anywhere. The only "super teams" that usually work are ones done through the draft/smart free agency pickups. See Thunder,


Sorry....





.....That's all I can say....Sorry......


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Amar'e? Trade value?

You can't be serious. :kobe8


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Who do you guys see that might be traded during draft night? I have Nene, Bargnani, and Gortat as a few names.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Punked Up said:


> Also, if we were to shop Carmelo Anthony, what could we get in return? Jordan/Bledsoe/Crawford?.





Punked Up said:


> I'm trading Melo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Amazing_Cult said:


> You will never get anything of value from Amare, and him having a comeback season is like Rondo developing a jumper.
> 
> Amnesty him and get rid of that terminal contract he carries with him.


This.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Knicks already amnestied Billups so they can't


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Who do you guys see that might be traded during draft night? I have Nene, Bargnani, and Gortat as a few names.


No way Bargs gets traded, he literally has no value. Only way we move him is amnesty or IF he were to be included in a larger trade with one of our few decent players and we took on a much worse contract


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Who do you guys see that might be traded during draft night? I have Nene, Bargnani, and Gortat as a few names.


No way Bargs gets traded, he literally has no value. Only way we move him is amnesty or IF he were to be included in a larger trade with one of our few decent players and we took on a much worse contract


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

After next year, Amare has value as the largest expiring contract in the league. Sure, the knicks would likely only get a few decent spare parts, but its better than his albatross of a contract, horrendous D and bad post game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'm reading the three names that could be in play leading up to the draft are Deng, Aldridge and Granger. 

Also reading that Garnett is losing interest in going to the Clips. 

Also reading that Garnett will play one more year then join the Minnesota ranks somewhere, not as a player.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Ether said:


>


What exactly does he do to help us win titles? He'll get you far in the regular season but with him at the helm we are a perennial second round exit. Maybe we get lucky one time and roll our dice against a vastly superior team In the ECF.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Punked Up said:


> After next year, Amare has value as the largest expiring contract in the league. Sure, the knicks would likely only get a few decent spare parts, but its better than his albatross of a contract, horrendous D and bad post game.


You're saying he's going to get traded for spare parts, he is a spare part! It's not likely.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Punked Up said:


> What exactly does he do to help us win titles? He'll get you far in the regular season but with him at the helm we are a perennial second round exit. Maybe we get lucky one time and roll our dice against a vastly superior team In the ECF.


So just to be clear, the Knicks lost to the Pacers because of Melo's play?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JM said:


> I'm reading the three names that could be in play leading up to the draft are Deng, Aldridge and Granger.
> 
> Also reading that Garnett is losing interest in going to the Clips.
> 
> Also reading that Garnett will play one more year then join the Minnesota ranks somewhere, not as a player.


KG can't go to the Clippers anymore, David Stern won't approve the trade.

The Wolves are offering KG a position but its not clear if he'll accept it. I doubt he will.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I guess lost* interest is the better word.

League sources are saying there is "growing belief" that he will go to Minnesota. Who knows what that means though really.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Maybe he's had a change of heart idk. But over the last couple years he's always said that when he retires he doesn't want to coach or be in a front office type position. And if I'm not mistaken, he hates the Wolves owner. Maybe with Flip Saunders taking over as team president, KG would be more willing to go.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Ya it basically said there is "growing belief" he will join flip with some ceremonial role.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So the Celtics won't buyout Paul Pierce, will instead trade him as several teams have made offers him, viewing him as an asset.

The only leaked offer so far is that the Cavs are offering two 2nd's for Pierce.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I wonder how close that would get Cleveland to the playoffs. 

Pierce, Varejao, another year in for Irving and Thompson. Waiters and Zeller a year better.

Plus the first overall pick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If they get Pierce the starting lineup would be something like Irving/Waiters/Pierce/Thompson/Varejao unless they trade Varejao or he probably gets hurt again by what would be playoff time.

They're a 6th seed at best unless Irving makes a huge leap in his third season like Chris Paul did.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

All Kyrie would have to do to make that leap is become a better(well, far better) playmaker as he's already a huge scoring threat and a good shooter. I think he needs to attack the paint more and take the FREE THROW LEAP that Rose did. Combine that with his shooting ability and he will be an unstoppable scorer.

But mostly, he needs to become a better playmaker.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Staying healthy wouldn't hurt him either.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

We'll see I guess, I think Cleveland would be a playoff team. Depends how badly they want to be too though. With WIGGINS looming.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Kyrie would have to stay healthy, become a better playmaker and a better defender. I expect him to improve on his defense this year with Mike Brown coming in as coach.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I don't think he has to make the jump for play-making for the Cavs to have success, since Waiters can fill that role easily if Irving is off the floor, etc.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Hearing that Luol Deng for the #3 pick and Emeka Okafor has been discussed.

That would be a great trade for Chicago. Jimmy Butler is clearly the successor at the SF position for Deng and is much cheaper, plus you get Emeka Okafor who while he is kind of overpaid, would be a great backup for Noah.

But the #3 pick though. Imagine McLemore & Butler or OLADPIO & BUTLER :mark:

Plus if the Wizards are serious about making their playoffs run then getting Deng is a step forward. I don't know if it's worth trading their top 3 pick though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Tbh, that would be an absolute AMAZING steal for Chicago. They keep managing to get younger while still great which is actually rather amazing. Building a young supporting cast around Rose. Them getting McLemore would be rather awesome for them. Rose/McLemore/Bulter/Boozer/Noah DAMN.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

McLemore seems to be the one more likely to make an impact right out the gate but Oladipo fits the whole Chicago gritty, defensive style. Oladipo is pretty much a younger, smaller but more athletic version of Deng.

I doubt McLemore would be there for the #3 pick anyway. I think Orlando takes McLemore.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'm also reading that the Cavs are interested in Deng as well. Number one pick. :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Guess it makes sense, but I'm going to miss Deng real bad.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Joel said:


> Guess it makes sense, but I'm going to miss Deng real bad.


We still have Jimmy Buckets.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Seen on Twitter the Deng rumors have been shot down.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So Miami had their parade today as well as have some interviews or whatnot...Wade talked about how him and LeBron almost came to blows Game 6, Spo talked about how despondent he was after Game 3 vs Spurs and how Riley helped him...other tidbits as well such as most players saying Ray will be back, big 3 havent talked about 2014 yet, and color marks they put on the trophy or whatever. For example, there is a silver one on there to pay respect to the Spurs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Wade and basically anyone else would be killed by Lebron. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Ehh I wouldn't be so sure about that.

Sure LeBron is pretty strong but just because you're strong doesn't mean you're a great fighter.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Wade also said doctors told him he wont need surgery but will need a month of rest and no basketball


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Some updates.

- From what I'm hearing the Clippers/Magic will perform a Bledsoe/Afflalo swap on draft night.
- The Nets & Wolves are discussing a trade centered around MarShon Brooks. The Wolves are in need of perimeter scorer and they also have a surplus of PG's with Rubio/Ridnour/Barea while the Nets need a backup PG replacement for C.J. Watson, who from all reports seems like they likely aren't bringing back for next year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Wade also said doctors told him he wont need surgery but will need a month of rest and no basketball


A month of rest and no basketball? So for him, the 2013 playoffs?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

That'd be a fair trade for Magic and Clippers. 

Don't get why Nets just quit on Brooks, and I feel Tyshawn could do good as a back up, especially with Kidd here. 

Oh and I definitely would give away a first round pick and maybe even another prospect for T-Rob.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



RyanPelley said:


> A month of rest and no basketball? So for him, the 2013 playoffs?


Dont know the full context, so it could mean he met with doctors after the finals or met with them a month ago...Though Wade did say a few days ago he asked for his minutes to be cut because he felt he was hurting the team



> Erik Spoelstra is now the second-longest tenured head coach in the NBA, now that Doc Rivers has left the Celtics.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I was watching PTI today and they were mentioning there has been some Dwight for Griffin talk, i haven't herd or seen anything else about this. Anyone got anything on that? Doesn't really make any sense outside of Paul and Howard supposedly wanting to team up


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'm done with the Wizards if they trade the number three pick for Deng. It's not as awful as the Bucks trade, but please keep the pick so that when PG and Beal get injured next season they can still be a lottery team. It sucks knowing the best players won't stay healthy which is going to rob them of a playoff spot again.

The Sun tore Len apart today. The fact that the local paper can't acknowledge the GOAT like the Cavs is sad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

B-GAWD HAS A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Great move from the Nuggets


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

:bron3


but also, CON FUCKING GRATS to Shaw. Now don't fuck it up and when you're all ready and experienced, come back to where you belong(fuck JIM buss). :kobe3


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Congrats to Shaw. He's got a pretty good roster for a rookie head coach. Could easily be top 3 in the West if used correctly. If they get Iguodala back then I definitely think that.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I dont know if this was discussed or not earlier but I dont give a fuck.





So Boss.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Shoulda wore the 96 ring on his middle finger and held it up , woulda fit MJ's personality perfectly


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

http://www.tmz.com/2013/06/24/scottie-pippen-felony-assault-deadly-weapon-knockout-fight-malibu/

:lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> I dont know if this was discussed or not earlier but I dont give a fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt that vid like 2-3 yrs old?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*






Indeed


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Andrew Wiggins will be a Boston Celtic. And I'll tell you exactly how Danny Ainge will do it

- Trade KG & Pierce
- Hire Antoine Walker as coach
- Sit Rondo for the season
- Start Fab Melo
- Give Jordan Crawford the green light to chuck as much as he wants

Don't see how anyone could out-tank that.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The bobcats could out tank that by being themselves. :lol @ Walker thinking any1 would hire him for anything


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Andrew Wiggins will be a Boston Celtic. And I'll tell you exactly how Danny Ainge will do it
> 
> - Trade KG & Pierce
> - Hire Antoine Walker as coach
> ...


Charlotte lets Michael Jordan draft and sign free agents.

But it won't matter. Worse record won't get the first pick anyways.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Lakers and Celtics in lottery. One gets Wiggins and the other gets Parker.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

WIGGINS is coming home to the Raps Lebron to Cleveland style. The fix is already in , so every1 needs to sloooow down on the tank train


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

http://pocketballers.tumblr.com/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Chad Ford is saying that the Cavs are looking to trade the #1 pick and that the three teams most interested are Portland, Minnesota and OKC. But neither of the teams have given Cleveland an offer they'd be willing to accept.

The Blazers reportedly rejected Cleveland's offer of the #1 & 19 picks for LaMarcus Aldridge.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

All three would be targeting Mclemore i'm guessing? Maybe OKC would be going Len or Noel , but Noel is pretty close to an Ibaka clone and Len is probably not gonna be good as early as Mclemore. Maybe Bennett if they wanted to move Ibaka to the 5.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Think they want Oladipo, supposedly the next Wade.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes. 2K13 is finally injury free


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So I can finally play with Rose. Or is the video game version of him still refusing to play? I may press left with him and he my go right due to dat limited muscle program memory :side:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Apparently the Rockets and Bulls are talking. Maybe for Thomas Robinson. Maybe not. The source also said the Rockets trading Robinson is potentially imminent, which is probably an oxymoron.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Chad Ford is saying that the Cavs are looking to trade the #1 pick and that the three teams most interested are Portland, Minnesota and OKC. But neither of the teams have given Cleveland an offer they'd be willing to accept.
> 
> The Blazers reportedly rejected Cleveland's offer of the #1 & 19 picks for LaMarcus Aldridge.
> 
> ...


why would the blazers reject that if true? that would speed up their rebuild process incredibly fast. LA is in his prime now and Blazers still aren't ready to make a splash, that would be a horrible mistake on their part even if this is a weak draft.


Not to mention three picks in this draft would replenish their roster quite a bit seeing as they have next nothing on their bench.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

lma is one of the best bigs in the game right now, magic. they wouldn't trade the centerpiece of their franchise for two unproven players. assuming lillard gets even better going forward, the blazers are only going to be a couple pieces away from becoming a contender.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

There are no words....










Hearing that if the Celtics can trade Pierce and receive a TPE in exchange for him, they'll use that to try and sign and trade for Josh Smith.

Please don't do this to me Danny. Please don't. Please. Please don't.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I AGREE.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Champ said:


> lma is one of the best bigs in the game right now, magic. they wouldn't trade the centerpiece of their franchise for two unproven players. assuming lillard gets even better going forward, the blazers are only going to be a couple pieces away from becoming a contender.


brah, I know how good LA is, but he's also in the prime of his career and imo blazers are nowhere close to contending. They have an AMAZING starting core imo with Lillard/Matthews/Batum/LA/Hickson(even though they're letting him go), but their bench is god awful and they're rather young. I think trading LA and keeping Hickson and drafting some more pieces would be better in the long run for them as then they're players can all get good with each other and be actual contenders rather than just a middle of the pack playoff team. They have absolutely no bench right now except which means they cannot even think of competing at the moment.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Lillard/Matthews/Batum/Hickson/Nerlens is a great core to build on plus the #19 pick.

Aldridge is the Blazers franchise player and he is one of the top big men in the game at the moment but if they want to properly rebuild, they should consider trading him. Unless they're content with winning 35 games every year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

you mean plus the number 10 pick and the 19th. they would have three picks in the top 20.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Ah, yeah forgot about the #10 pick. The Blazers should've accepted the trade.


Edit: Oh wait nvm, Chris Sheridan bullshitting. False alarm.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Theres no way the Blazers would take Noel with the first pick. If there is any team that should understand why taking a big with knee problems that high is probably a bad idea, it's them. If they traded up to 1 and took him i would laugh the fuck out out loud and call Walton, Bowie , Roy and Oden and tell them to make room for Noel on the tragedy list.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Can we really call Nerlens a big? Sure he's tall, but he weights less than a lot of SFs.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Yeah i'm not a Noel guy at all, atleast not if i had one of the first few picks. No offensive game, too thin to hold position plus he's a guy who relies on athleticism coming off a serious knee injury.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Been busy today. Anything exciting going on today?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Cavs offered the top pick in the draft, Tristan Thompson and Dion Waiters for Kevin Love, according to ESPN.com.









Oklahoma City was interested in packaging its two first-round picks and Kendrick Perkins for a top-five pick, per ESPN.com.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

no way that offer is real. no fucking way.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Humbled Moron said:


> Yeah i'm not a Noel guy at all, atleast not if i had one of the first few picks. No offensive game, too thin to hold position plus he's a guy who relies on athleticism coming off a serious knee injury.


Its the Kentucky hype-train. Just about any player in that program gets hyped up so much, that it is just sad. I wasn't high on Davis when he was coming out just because I didn't think [and still think] he would fill out, and his defense was overrated. I thought Beal was a much better prospect, but the Hornets already had Gordon.

Then you had Kidd-Gilchrist who had absolutely zero jumper playing SF who wasn't much of a finisher. Bobcats should have picked up Drummond.

Noel has no offensive game to speak of other than put-backs, is actually skinnier than Davis was coming out, and has a knee problem. As much as I ragged on Davis, at least he had a nice mid-range jumper, and is a good passer for his size. Noel is literally taking Davis, removing everything offensively from him, and keeping whatever is left.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Anyone that doesn't realize Davis is legit doesn't know anything basketball.


Similarly, you have no idea what you're talking about if you don't realize that MKG was drafted for his hustle, defensive ability, and his athleticism. They're going to try to help him develop his jumper, obviously they knew that part of his game was a work in progress, he is still overall pretty solid.


Drummond is amazing and could have gone first overall tbh as he has endless potential as a center, but I was the only one saying that and hyping him. :kobe3


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Getting caught up on some of the prospects... Tony Mitchell looks like he can be a steal. Late first rounder with crazy athleticism, good defender and rebounder.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If the offer is real, Minny should take that shit and run.

Rubio, Waiters, Thompson, Pekovic, Shved, #1 pick and #9 pick would be unreal.

Oh man I love the offseason. All these rumors and 3% of them actually end up being true.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

:lmao I just realized canadian disappeared from this thread once scrilla posted that rant. WE WON.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Ya I wouldn't compare Noel to Davis. Davis has some legit skills, pretty sure he was a point guard for most of his HS career until a late growth spurt


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> If the offer is real, Minny should take that shit and run.
> 
> Rubio, Waiters, Thompson, Pekovic, Shved, #1 pick and #9 pick would be unreal.
> 
> Oh man I love the offseason. All these rumors and 3% of them actually end up being true.


Rumor has it that Flip Saunders really, really wants Oladipo. So I can see how getting Waiters and losing Love would ruin that plan of his.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Sarcasm1 said:


> The Cavs offered the top pick in the draft, Tristan Thompson and Dion Waiters for Kevin Love, according to ESPN.com.


Good trade for both, imo. Minny will lose Love before they are a contender and Cleveland can start planning to be an elite team for when LEBRON can COME HOME.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

In hindsight, Davis and Drummond should've been the top 2 picks. But I'd still take MKG over Beal/Waiters/Barnes/Robinson. Lillard pretty much wasn't an option for Charlotte with Kemba.


@Aid: Yeah I've heard that as well. The higher ups in Minnesota are obsessed with Oladipo and have been trying to trade up for him since the lottery.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I remember earlier in the year, when Drummond was actually potentially going top 2 and I wasn't just being a 2k homer, I was really hoping that somehow the Hornets could get the top 2 picks and start their own twin towers with Davis and Drummond. That would have been amazing.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> Anyone that doesn't realize Davis is legit doesn't know anything basketball.
> 
> 
> Similarly, you have no idea what you're talking about if you don't realize that MKG was drafted for his hustle, defensive ability, and his athleticism. They're going to try to help him develop his jumper, obviously they knew that part of his game was a work in progress, he is still overall pretty solid.
> ...


 Meh, not gonna argue, best to watch everyone play more than one season. . . . .and then argue. :kobe8



> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo 6m
> Kings make Tyreke Evans a restricted free agent by making a qualifying offer.


 Don't know how I feel about this. He had his best season last year in terms of efficiency. I do remember when just about everyone was calling him mini :lebron7 and he would be better than :curry.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'd argue that this past season was Tyreke's best year. Sure he didn't put up 20/5/5 but I think overall, this was his best season.

With the Kings making him restricted that pretty much lets me know that they're gonna match and keep him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

That Minny/Cleveland trade intrigues me greatly. Both teams should be highly motivated to do this. GET IT DONE PEOPLE.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

^^^no they shouldnt, that's awful for the cavs.


??? I understand waiting until the end of one's career to discuss legacy, but I don't need to wait until the end of someone's career to say if they're actually talented/skill or not.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> I'd argue that this past season was Tyreke's best year. Sure he didn't put up 20/5/5 but I think overall, this was his best season.
> 
> With the Kings making him restricted that pretty much lets me know that they're gonna match and keep him.


 I think a lot of people can agree it was his best season. TS% was highest in his career, TOV% was lowest in his career, and his PER basically equaled his rookie year even though he played only 31 minutes a game. I wish another team would pick him up, because I just don't think Keith Smart would be the one to actually allow him to play to his full potential.

EDIT: @Magic, worded wrong, should have said let them play more than 1 season, then we can argue.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

:lmao oh god, amazing cult is an ADVANCED STATISTICS type of guy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Afflalo/Nicholson/Possibly a future 1st for Bledsoe/Butler :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Amazing_Cult said:


> I think a lot of people can agree it was his best season. TS% was highest in his career, TOV% was lowest in his career, and his PER basically equaled his rookie year even though he played only 31 minutes a game. I wish another team would pick him up, because I just don't think Keith Smart would be the one to actually allow him to play to his full potential.
> 
> EDIT: @Magic, worded wrong, should have said let them play more than 1 season, then we can argue.


Keith Smart isn't coach anymore. They hired Mike Malone, who coached the Warriors last season :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> ^^^no they shouldnt, that's awful for the cavs.


I don't think so. Kevin Love is a top player in this league. Only if we're going to say Kevin Love is injury prone and I don't think we're there yet. Irving is ready to be an elite player. Irving, Love, convince Lebron to COME HOME. Championship.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> :lmao oh god, amazing cult is an ADVANCED STATISTICS type of guy.


 Not really, I just change it up every once in a while in how I talk. For your convenience, I can edit my post and say Evans shot better, turned the ball over less, and put up basically the same stats as he did his rookie year in terms of minutes. :kobe


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

NICHOLSON :mark:

Raps need to get on that if the Magic are willing to move him


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Irving and Love are two absolutely awful defenders. Love is possibly one of the worst defensive PFs in the league. I dont even want to imagine those two trying to guard the pick and roll.


Also Lebron/Irving/Love wouldn't win a championship together unless the right pieces were around them, which would be a lot of defensive stoppers that could hit threes, which the cavs currently done have. :kobe8



Does anyone know if the Cavs will have enough cap for two max contracts next season? If they do, or close to it, they're SET.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Humbled Moron said:


> NICHOLSON :mark:
> 
> Raps need to get on that if the Magic are willing to move him


You're a St. Bonaventure dude, huh?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Keith Smart isn't coach anymore. They hired Mike Malone, who coached the Warriors last season :side:


 :suarez2


Well if Cousins isn't getting the max, he is out of there anyway, according to him, and the Kings have basically banked their future on the dude. So getting someone who is good at tanking can help them rebuild. :artest


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Amazing_Cult said:


> :suarez2
> 
> 
> Well if Cousins isn't getting the max, he is out of there anyway, according to him, and the Kings have basically banked their future on the dude. So getting someone who is good at tanking can help them rebuild. :artest


I feel bad for whatever team gives Cousins a max contract. The dude has an elite skillset, but I fear that he's just too fucking _dumb _to take full advantage of it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I would not give Cousins a max contract.

He's mentally unstable.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> Irving and Love are two absolutely awful defenders. Love is possibly one of the worst defensive PFs in the league. I dont even want to imagine those two trying to guard the pick and roll.
> 
> 
> Also Lebron/Irving/Love wouldn't win a championship together unless the right pieces were around them, which would be a lot of defensive stoppers that could hit threes, which the cavs currently done have. :kobe8
> ...


CJ Miles but ya. They have time to put pieces together. I don't really see anyone in the draft that makes this trade completely idiotic. You don't get chances to add a player of Love's caliber very often.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> You're a St. Bonaventure dude, huh?


Nah, Canadian. I :mark: for pretty much any Canadian. I saw Nicholson in a couple team Canada exhibition games in Toronto a couple years ago and jumped on his bandwagon for his senior year at st.b's


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Regardless if Irving & Love are questionable defenders, how do you not do this if you're Cleveland?

You already have someone who has a very good chance of being the best PG in the NBA in the near future and you could pair him with the best PF in the NBA.

You're really not gonna take the chance to have the best PG and PF in the NBA?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I dont think we agree what caliber of player Love is I guess. His defense these past two years have kind of diminished him in my eyes as well as when I watch TWolve games and he just doesn't look as great as his stats make him out to be. I don't really find him a very huge DIFFERENCE maker basically.

Basically, I don't think Love is worth a first overall pick as well as two other players that were picked fourth. A lot of players aren't worth that much tbh and I definitely wouldn't say Love is one of them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Exactly Notorious. Seems like a no brainer to me. And Love is young. It's not like he's a veteran. They could be great together for YEARS.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'd probably like the Irving/Love combination better if I knew Varejao would be fully healthy to cover up for Love's lapses on defense.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Humbled Moron said:


> Nah, Canadian. I :mark: for pretty much any Canadian. I saw Nicholson in a couple team Canada exhibition games in Toronto a couple years ago and jumped on his bandwagon for his senior year at st.b's


Oh, well y'all can have him. Assuming that Orlando gets Noel, which is questionable at this point, there'll be nowhere for Nicholson to play. Baby/Harris/Vucevic/Noel all taking up PF/C minutes leaves him with little court time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Where the players were picked isn't relevant. It's in the past. You don't not do a trade because you picked the guys high in the draft. Not saying Waiters and Thompson aren't going to be good players but they are not going to be superstars on a championship team though, imo. They do have the first overall pick though yes, which will be a a guy with no offensive game and a questionable knee. It's potentially a very weak draft.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> Where the players were picked isn't relevant. It's in the past. You don't not do a trade because you picked the guys high in the draft. Not saying Waiters and Thompson aren't going to be good players but they are not going to be superstars on a championship team though, imo. They do have the first overall pick though yes, which will be a a guy with no offensive game and a questionable knee. It's potentially a very weak draft.


. . .But but Dion Waiters was supposed to be the next Wade. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

lel, first time I've heard that comparison.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Well Minny rejected the trade.
http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_ ... raft-picks


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Let's remember that Varajao's season was ended this year due to a blood clot. An ailment, not another injury. He has been injured before obviously.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I really don't see anything special in Waiters. He just comes off to me as your average volume scorer in the NBA.

Thompson is a solid starter, but once again...I don't see anything special in him.

Nerlens Noel is the worst #1 pick in 6 years.

This is a no-brainer for Cleveland.

If anyone should be trying to reject, it should be Minnesota. But no one should, it's a win-win for both sides.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> Let's remember that Varajao's season was ended this year due to a blood clot. An ailment, not another injury. He has been injured before obviously.


 He still hasn't had a relatively healthy season since 2009. I'm rooting for the guy, cause he was putting up 14/14.

@Notorious

He started getting Wade comparisons around the draft last year, which came out of a left field for me, cause I just didn't see it.

I told people that picking Thompson over Valanciunas was a mistake.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Isn't Len a solid option for the Cavs to go for? Or even Porter? Or the other guy that's apparently really good with a hard last name. Even McLemore, I think Waiters would serve better as a bench player than a starter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

That's what Waiters was in college. He was a 6th man a la James Harden.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> Isn't Len a solid option for the Cavs to go for? Or even Porter? Or the other guy that's apparently really good with a hard last name. Even McLemore, I think Waiters would serve better as a bench player than a starter.


 Them picking McLemore depends entirely on the notion that Waiters is completely gone. I knew Byron Scott was high on Waiters, but idk about Mike Brown.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> Isn't Len a solid option for the Cavs to go for? Or even Porter? Or the other guy that's apparently really good with a hard last name. Even McLemore, I think Waiters would serve better as a bench player than a starter.


First overall though? They might as well trade down. 

What's the deal breaker in this trade for you UDFK? It seems like a great deal for Cleveland. Minny seems to agree I guess if they did in fact reject the trade.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Mclemore and Bennett should be 1a and 1b on everyone's list but Noel or Len will probly go 1st because 7 feet > athleticism and skill, in too many ppls opinion


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I dont think as highly about LOVE as you guys do. I think he's the best floor spacing PF in the league, has the same skills as Anderson except he's better inside the paint as well, a high energy rebounder that goes for them hard, and a decent passing big but that's about it. His defense is literally non-existent and hasn't improved in years so I find it far fetched to believe that this guy will become the best PF in the league. Honestly I was on that train of thought two years ago as well when he was just putting up ridiculous numbers with 26/13, but his team was still bad and you'd think if he was as great as his numbers suggest that he could at least carry the team near a playoff spot. 


I just wouldn't give up THAT much talent for him and like the way that the Cavs are rebuilding, no reason for them to ruin that now.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

naterobinson
Y'all ain't ready for the 1-2??? this would be crazy #D? & #naterob... The chi ain't got love for #D? & #nateRob @snoopdogg voice lol










Nate hinting that he wants to be back. :mark:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

How did Len even get into the conversation?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So Charlotte is actually shopping MKG? :lmao

This organization is so bad. Draft a lottery pick then trade him because they are confident they can replace him in this draft? Idiocy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Aid180 said:


> naterobinson
> Y'all ain't ready for the 1-2??? this would be crazy #D? & #naterob... The chi ain't got love for #D? & #nateRob @snoopdogg voice lol
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone translate that for us white folk? Jesus...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I honestly didn't think Nate Rob would want to get that MMLE, especially with how he played these past playoffs.

:mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> I dont think as highly about LOVE as you guys do. I think he's the best floor spacing PF in the league, has the same skills as Anderson except he's better inside the paint as well, a high energy rebounder that goes for them hard, and a decent passing big but that's about it. His defense is literally non-existent and hasn't improved in years so I find it far fetched to believe that this guy will become the best PF in the league. Honestly I was on that train of thought two years ago as well when he was just putting up ridiculous numbers with 26/13, but his team was still bad and you'd think if he was as great as his numbers suggest that he could at least carry the team near a playoff spot.
> 
> 
> I just wouldn't give up THAT much talent for him and like the way that the Cavs are rebuilding, no reason for them to ruin that now.


The only reason the Wolves didn't make the playoffs that year is because Rubio went down with a torn ACL. And not many players can lead a team with his other starters being Luke Ridnour, Wesley Johnson, Martell Webster and Pekovic to the playoffs in the West. The Wolves would've made the playoffs this year if they didn't have significant injury problems.

I don't think Love's style of play doesn't translate to winning. I can agree that he is basically a rich man's Ryan Anderson.



JM said:


> So Charlotte is actually shopping MKG? :lmao
> 
> This organization is so bad. Draft a lottery pick then trade him because they are confident they can replace him in this draft? Idiocy.


It's not true.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Kinda wish ORL would draft Porter, tbh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I rich man's Ryan Anderson is pretty damn good. 

I would agree that they are doing a good job rebuilding and what not but I think Irving is far better than anyone could have expected. I don't see the point in waiting this out any longer. Get some great players to play with him.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> Kinda wish ORL would draft Porter, tbh.


 No, let the Wizards keep building up.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> Can someone translate that for us white folk? Jesus...


"You fans are not ready for the 1, 2 punch that Rose and i would bring, it would be good. It seems Chicago doesn't recognize and appreciate the impact Derrick and i would have. "


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Amazing_Cult said:


> No, let the Wizards keep building up.


Nah, man. I think Porter'll be the best player in this draft, by a decent margin.



Humbled Moron said:


> "You fans are not ready for the 1, 2 punch that Rose and i would bring, it would be good. It seems Chicago doesn't recognize and appreciate the impact Derrick and i would have. "


Much obliged.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> Nah, man. I think Porter'll be the best player in this draft, by a decent margin.


 Yeah, so let him be on a team that hasn't been in the playoffs since 2008. Orlando had their time with Dwight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

My prediction for the top 16 barring any pick swaps:

1. Cleveland - Nerlens Noel
2. Orlando - Ben McLemore
3. Washington - Otto Porter
4. Charlotte - Alex Len
5. Phoenix - Victor Oladipo
6. New Orleans - Trey Burke
7. Sacramento - Anthony Bennett
8. Detroit - C.J. McCollum
9. Minnesota - Kentavious Caldwell-Pope
10. Portland - Cody Zeller
11. Philadelphia - Kelly Olynyk
12. Oklahoma City - Steven Adam
13. Dallas - Michael Carter-Williams
14. Utah - Shane Larkin
15. Milwaukee - Shabazz Muhammad
16. Boston - Dennis Schroeder

Edit: I'll be more definite about it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Didn't washington already say they are taking Bennett if available?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Oh Shabazz, how the mighty have fallen. Easy to look good when you're older than everyone else. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Larkin's gonna be a buuuuuust.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Any thoughts on were Trey Burke may end up, or who should draft him?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Xile44 said:


> Any thoughts on were Trey Burke may end up, or who should draft him?


Burke won't be a top 5 pick. He'll end up in one of New Orleans/Sacramento/Detroit. I don't see him going past the Pistons.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Pistons will definitely take him if available.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Burke falling is pretty much the best case scenario for Detroit.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Burke won't be a top 5 pick. He'll end up in one of New Orleans/Sacramento/Detroit. I don't see him going past the Pistons.


He'll slide past the Pistons, imo. League is filling up with point guards, and Detroit has a log-jam of guards already there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Amazing_Cult said:


> He'll slide past the Pistons, imo. League is filling up with point guards, and Detroit has a log-jam of guards already there.


And none of them are point guards...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Amazing_Cult said:


> He'll slide past the Pistons, imo. League is filling up with point guards, and Detroit has a log-jam of guards already there.


Not really.

They have Jose Calderon (Who's a FA IIRC) and Will Bynum. Brandon Knight & Rodney Stuckey aren't point guards.

I just don't see Detroit passing on Burke if he's there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Calderon is going to consider all aspects when deciding who to play for...

I'm not sure how he can really do that. If he goes to a contender I highly doubt it's as a starter. If he wants big money it's probably not a contender. If wants playing time I highly doubt it's a contender. I really see no optimal hybrid situation.

In any case I don't think he's back in Detroit and ya, Detroit has no point guards...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

He should go the Lakers for the minimum because he claims to love playing alongside Pau. Him and Blake could play alongside each other probably as Blake's defense is still pretty solid so he could guard other backup shooting guards.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I would be absolutely shocked if Joe D let Burke get by him.

Not that I think all that highly of him, but he fills a need and he'd be STAYING IN STATE. FRANCHISE PLAYER.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Perfect Poster said:


> I would be absolutely *shocked* if *Joe D* let Burke get by him.
> 
> Not that I think all that highly of him, but he fills a need and he'd be STAYING IN STATE. FRANCHISE PLAYER.


 I wouldn't put it past Dumars.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> Didn't washington already say they are taking Bennett if available?


At least here, it's always been the assumption that Porter will be taken if he's available at #3.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

http://fansided.com/2013/06/25/2013-nba-draft-rumors-washington-wizards-will-select-anthony-bennett/


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> My prediction for the top 16 barring any pick swaps:
> 
> 1. Cleveland - Nerlens Noel
> 2. Orlando - Ben McLemore
> ...


I like this. If I was Cleveland, I'd still try to trade the pick, but they gotta go big. Noel or Len.

I don't think that Portland takes another big after taking Leonard last year. Unless they're planning on moving Aldridge. If I were them, I'd try to move up to grab Oladipo or Bennett. Using Aldridge as bait. If they do stay at 10, I think they might shock and take Shabazz.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Portland was tricky, but I could definitely see them taking most by surprise and picking Shabazz. I just have reservations in thinking they would pick Shabazz with them having Matthews and Batum.

It should be interesting to see what happens with Shabazz.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Perfect Poster said:


> I would be absolutely shocked if Joe D let Burke get by him.
> 
> Not that I think all that highly of him, but he fills a need and he'd be STAYING IN STATE. FRANCHISE PLAYER.


So you've given up on Brandon Knight!?!?!??!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Knight can't play point, dude can't distribute. He's a great 3PT shooter, he's better served as a SG who can play some point, if need-be.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

my hate for PG is going to grow if they draft bennett. 

porter isn't going to be the best player, he's just a safe boring pick. that i hated until i realized bennett was the only other option. people suggesting wizards should draft guards get on my nerves.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Nets trying to trade for KG.

In before Humphries, Marshon and Nets 1st for KG


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> Knight can't play point, dude can't distribute. He's a great 3PT shooter, he's better served as a SG who can play some point, if need-be.


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Nets trying to trade for KG.
> 
> In before Humphries, Marshon and Nets 1st for KG


Aren't they in discussions w/ Minnesota to swap Marshon for one of Ridnout/Shved/Barea?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

:lmao at the cavs thinking the wolves would fuck with their ratio and the thunder for trying to trade perkins. no one wants that sack of crap.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I don't know, I was just playing around. I know at the deadline this past season the Nets tried to trade us Humphries, Marshon and a pick for either KG or Pierce. Can't remember which one.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

can someone explain to me what's so great about oladipo? 

i don't get it. i can see him being solid, but other then that i don't see anything amazing. i probably wouldn't have a problem with him if some wizard fans weren't in love with him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

He's a great defender, highly athletic, he's a solid shooter and he has a great work ethic.

I don't think he'll be a superstar but I think he can be a very good player.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I don't want him on the Wizards. I think I would quit if it happened. Is he better than MKG? 

The worst case scenario for me is Noel slipping and the Wizards drafting him. I would go mad. The Wizards drafting Len would be a nightmare because his career would be D.O.A. I think Porter can put up his college stats in the pros, which isn't a high ceiling, but I hate him just less than everyone else after some evaluation.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



IMPULSE said:


> can someone explain to me what's so great about oladipo?


He shutdown a bunch of dude's in iso that can barely score in iso...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

IMPULSE it sounds like you don't the Wizards to draft anyone :lol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I've heard Oladipo as a Tony Allen with more offensive skill. I like that.

I thought he was beastly at Indiana.

Washington should take Porter or Bennett. Porter could be the best all-around player in the draft.

Wall-Beal-Porter. Not bad. Still need a big to round it out. Is Nene still there?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Nene is still there, he's their PF.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I read that Wall has been asking for a big that can play pick and pop so Bennett would make alot of sense.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



IMPULSE said:


> I don't want him on the Wizards. I think I would quit if it happened. Is he better than MKG?
> 
> The worst case scenario for me is Noel slipping and the Wizards drafting him. I would go mad. The Wizards drafting Len would be a nightmare because his career would be D.O.A. I think Porter can put up his college stats in the pros, which isn't a high ceiling, but I hate him just less than everyone else after some evaluation.


I'm expecting the worst for the draft. Grunfeld is a complete idiot.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Humbled Moron said:


> I read that Wall has been asking for a big that can play pick and pop so Bennett would make alot of sense.


There's also this guy out there named Chris Bosh....just sayin.....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

LeBron James won 2 NBA Titles & 2 MVP trophies since Derrick Rose last played a game.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

:lol Steve Kerr just said he would take Oladipo #1 on nbatv. Not surprised he doesn't have a gm job anymore

@Heatwave i'd move the third pick in this draft for cb4 with no hesitation if i was the Wizards


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Tyler Durden said:


> LeBron James won 2 NBA Titles & 2 MVP trophies since Derrick Rose last played a game.


and he can fit another in before Rose comes back too



Humbled Moron said:


> @Heatwave i'd move the third pick in this draft for cb4 with no hesitation if i was the Wizards


Oh!?!?!...That's interesting, though I think Miami would ask for a player in return as well...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I think Miami would probably do that for the 3rd pick. What's Washington's cap situation like? If Miami could shed Bosh's salary plus pick up the 3rd pick that seems like an easy decision to me with the new salary cap rules coming in


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I think a lot of teams should be looking to trade picks for young proven talent if a deal can be done. Just like Cleveland did. This is a completely unsure thing draft. I think Cleveland is in the best situation to trade the pick though. 




Humbled Moron said:


> :lol Steve Kerr just said he would take Oladipo #1 on nbatv. Not surprised he doesn't have a gm job anymore
> 
> @Heatwave i'd move the third pick in this draft for cb4 with no hesitation if i was the Wizards


n
He'll look pretty clever if Oladipo is the best player to come out of this class. It is possible.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> and he can fit another in before Rose comes back too
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!?!?!...That's interesting, though I think Miami would ask for a player in return as well...


Don't say that shit man.... haha


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> I think a lot of teams should be looking to trade picks for young proven talent if a deal can be done. Just like Cleveland did. This is a completely unsure thing draft. I think Cleveland is in the best situation to trade the pick though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything's possible but i can't see how anyone could rate him above Mclemore..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

As a player, I like him more that McLemore. As a fit for Orlando, I prefer McLemore.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I hate everyone in the draft. I would feel more comfortable if I had faith in the Wizards player development, but I don't. A couple of months ago I was shitting on the Porter pick, but I've accepted that I shouldn't expect anything great out of their pick so just go safe the route and make the common sense pick. Undersized 4's do nothing for me.

:lmao at the thought of the Wizards trading for an all star. They turned down Harden b/c they didn't want to have his contract on the books so why would they take Bosh. It would also make too much sense for their front office.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So Lionel Hollins to BOS right?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So apparently Shaq plans on working with Cousins and in his words making him the best big man in the game.

We shall see.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> So apparently Shaq plans on working with Cousins and in his words *making him the best big man in the game.*
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> ...


:shaq


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



IMPULSE said:


> :lmao at the thought of the Wizards trading for an all star. They turned down Harden b/c they didn't want to have his contract on the books so why would they take Bosh. It would also make too much sense for their front office.


Because he's only on the books for like 2 years and if Wall is looking for a pick and pop guy, Bosh is one of the best right now imo...I mean if the goal is to keep Wall happy, then do it...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

According to Marc Stein, the Rockets have two offers on the table for Thomas Robinson. Cleveland is offering the #19 pick and the Bulls are offering the #20 pick.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'd take T-Rob over anyone at the 20 spot, especially in what is to be believed as a weaker draft.

Also, CBS is reporting that the Cavs are leaning towards Len as the first pick right now, which would mean Noel would likely go to Orlando. If that scenario happens, I see Minnesota trading up to the 4 spot and grabbing Oladipo.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If Shabazz is on the board when OKC picks, they should get him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If I'm reading this correctly, Woj is saying that the Magic are considering trading down from the #2 slot unless Nerlens Noel doesn't go 1st with Minnesota as a possible trade partner.

Tomorrow should be interesting to see how everything unfolds.


Inb4 nothing special happens tomorrow


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'm waiting for the news saying Miami is trading Birdman, Battier, Haslem, and Miller for the Cavs 1st and 19th picks and Waiters.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Stein says now that if the Rockets accept the Bulls offer, the Bulls intend to flip Robinson as part of another deal.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> Knight can't play point, dude can't distribute. He's a great 3PT shooter, he's better served as a SG who can play some point, if need-be.


^^^^^

Guy can't be relied on to run the show..


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Stein says now that if the Rockets accept the Bulls offer, the Bulls intend to flip Robinson as part of another deal.


:jordan2

I'm intrigued. I want to know more about this.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

For what it's worth there's a Bulls beatwriter saying that Aldridge wants out of Portland because he doesn't want to be on a rebuilding team and Chicago is at the top of his list.

I don't know how credible this guy is so take it for what it's worth. Apparently this isn't the first time someone has reported that this year. But I don't know, not really sold on it.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Robinson is gonna be on every team before Rose comes back.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

SOMETHING HAPPEN NOW PLZ


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> Because he's only on the books for like 2 years and if Wall is looking for a pick and pop guy, Bosh is one of the best right now imo...I mean if the goal is to keep Wall happy, then do it...


I understand the reasoning for doing the trade. I laughed because it's infuriating that they turned down Harden and because a Bosh trades makes too much sense meaning the Wizards won't do it.

The Bennett to the Wizards pick is making me insane. 

i want to hear magic's thoughts on the laker's please stay dwight sign.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Impulse, why all the hate for Bennett? He's really not that undersized, he has a massive wingspan that essentially makes him a 6'9 or 6'10 guy. He bulllies ppl down low and doesn't suffer from the usual fat and unathletic traits you see out of "undersized" 4's that bust. He's easily the most skilled and complete big man in this draft, think of him as a much more skilled and athletic Paul Milsap .


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

LOL @ Danny Ainge not allowing Doc to come back to Boston eventhough Doc said he was ready to put Clips flirting behind him..I tell ya..This 1 way street stuff is wack


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

PLEASE DON'T LEAVE US DWIGHT. WE NEED YOU DWIGHT. DON'T GO!




















:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> LOL @ Danny Ainge not allowing Doc to come back to Boston eventhough Doc said he was ready to put Clips flirting behind him..I tell ya..This 1 way street stuff is wack


Why should he have let Doc come back when Doc was openly campaigning to go to another team? Why should he bring back a coach that didn't want to be there?

LOL at trying to paint it like Danny was the one in the wrong. Funny how Doc has gotten such a pass for his actions in his last month in Boston that no other coach in the NBA would've gotten.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Did they make a song yet? Maybe have celebrities beg him to stay.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



IMPULSE said:


> I understand the reasoning for doing the trade. I laughed because it's infuriating that they turned down Harden and because a Bosh trades makes too much sense meaning the Wizards won't do it.
> 
> The Bennett to the Wizards pick is making me insane.


Well, considering they got Beal, do you think not trading for Harden is a good move now?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Why should he have let Doc come back when Doc was openly campaigning to go to another team? Why should he bring back a coach that didn't want to be there?
> 
> LOL at trying to paint it like Danny was the one in the wrong. Funny how Doc has gotten such a pass for his actions in his last month in Boston that no other coach in the NBA would've gotten.


If Ainge can dangle players on the market and not trade them last minute and still expect they to contribute, why can't a coach stay after flirting and not contribute?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> If Ainge can dangle players on the market and not trade them last minute and still expect they to contribute, why can't a coach stay after flirting and not contribute?


The only player Danny ever put on the market and then at the last minute decided not to trade was Ray that one time with Memphis and that was only because Pierce & KG begged him not to go through with it. Danny doesn't just dangle players in trades and pull out at the last minute.

Why should Danny Ainge keep a coach that doesn't want to be there? It's part of the exact same reason I didn't want him to bring back Ray Allen. Why should he bring back a player that doesn't want to be there?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> The only player Danny ever put on the market and then at the last minute decided not to trade was Ray that one time with Memphis and that was only because Pierce & KG begged him not to go through with it. Danny doesn't just dangle players in trades and pull out at the last minute.
> 
> Why should Danny Ainge keep a coach that doesn't want to be there? It's part of the exact same reason I didn't want him to bring back Ray Allen. Why should he bring back a player that doesn't want to be there?


Rondo & Pierce too...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Rondo & Pierce have been put on the market before but they've never been traded and pulled out at the last minute.

Regardless, I don't see how you can defend a coach that openly campaigned for another job while under contract. Like he leaked stories for an entire month talking about how he didn't want to come back to Boston or he was ready to "move on", etc, etc. so of course Danny Ainge isn't going to bring him back. Why bring back a coach that doesn't want to be there? That's common sense.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Pierce with Nets werent last minute? Woj said they trade was dun...d-u-n..last minute pull out if I recall


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Celtics didn't pull out. The Blazers stepped in and offered Gerald Wallace so the Nets pulled out of the trade.

Anyway, apparently the Nets & Cavs are in discussions of a CJ Miles for #22 pick swap. CJ Miles isn't that good, don't really understand this for Brooklyn unless Deron wants to play with him again.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Oh, so Celtics never pulled out, they still were all in to trade Pierce..even worse




> Larry Bird is returning to run the Indiana Pacers after taking a year off, the team announced on Wednesday.
> 
> Donnie Walsh will remain with the team in a consulting role, and Kevin Pritchard will continue in his role as general manager.


That's a nasty Big 3...


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Humbled Moron said:


> Impulse, why all the hate for Bennett? He's really not that undersized, he has a massive wingspan that essentially makes him a 6'9 or 6'10 guy. He bulllies ppl down low and doesn't suffer from the usual fat and unathletic traits you see out of "undersized" 4's that bust. He's easily the most skilled and complete big man in this draft, think of him as a much more skilled and athletic Paul Milsap .


It's a BOOM or BUST pick and the Wizards tend to draft busts. PG wants him and anything PG wants is something I don't want. I don't like anyone in the draft aside from Len and that's just blind loyalty due to him being a Terp aka I know he has high bust rate. 


HeatWave said:


> Well, considering they got Beal, do you think not trading for Harden is a good move now?


I love Beal, but Harden was amazing which probably seems odd coming from me because I was shitting on him last sumer. Harden is still awful in international competition and the playoffs so idk. You probably can't judge the move until you see how the next Wizards pick pan out and their season.

My view is that if the 3 busts and the Wizards are a playoff team then Harden trade should have happened. I guess if the pick works out then I don't mind not trading for Harden who I still dislike. Being in the lottery again is a win if they can within in the top 5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

can we just ignore IMPULSE considering he was crying non-stop about the Wizards not trading for Harden last year and wanting Beal? He's literally complaining about something he absolutely dreaded at the time. unk2


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> can we just ignore IMPULSE considering he was crying non-stop about the Wizards not trading for Harden last year and wanting Beal? He's literally complaining about something he absolutely dreaded at the time. unk2


#StayD12

the thunder are trying to move up for LEN or trade out of the draft. all the harden talk started over a hypothetical bosh trade anyway so ...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



> Word is, Aldridge wants to escape from Portland's rebuilding project and has made it known that he'd like to land in Chicago.
> 
> Deng for Aldridge won't get it done. The Blazers want Joakim Noah in return and the Bulls don't want to give up the superior defensive big man.
> 
> ...


if the bulls could find a way to acquire aldridge without giving up noah, they'd have themselves quite the team.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I still hate Harden I just hate him less than Bosh, Bennett, and Porter. Those three disgust me and Bosh would be a case of PG getting his way. 

I need to get into season form by hyping up BEAL to be GOAT, but he's too injury prone for that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Deng/Robinson/Teague/2015 Bobcats pick/some other filler for Aldridge.

I'd imagine the Bulls would have any of their players on the table other than Rose/Noah/Butler.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

so that obviously makes that other rumor of the first and 19th for LA untrue. That would have been a hell of a deal for the Blazers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I didn't post the deal, I posted a prediction.

I don't know what the Bulls will offer, if they even do.

The Hornets are putting Eric Gordon on the block too. lol. Like anyone wants to trade for an overpaid injury prone player. Actually nvm, you'd be surprised.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Celts prolly aren't winning a Championship again for another 22 fucking years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> I didn't post the deal, I posted a prediction.
> 
> I don't know what the Bulls will offer, if they even do.
> 
> The Hornets are putting Eric Gordon on the block too. lol. Like anyone wants to trade for an overpaid injury prone player. Actually nvm, you'd be surprised.


oh man, rumors have it Suns are getting Gordon/Bynum/Oden and making a superteam that can't be matched since their team can never get hurt. OH LORDY.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



RealGM Wiretap said:


> The Chicago Bulls are drawing little interest in trying to use Richard Hamilton as a trade chip heading into the NBA draft.
> 
> Hamilton's $5 million contract for next season can be bought out for $1 million this offseason.
> 
> Hamilton still could be used in a larger trade.



:kobe8 @ them for thinking they can get anything out of Richard Hamilton.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

:lmao


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> PLEASE DON'T LEAVE US DWIGHT. WE NEED YOU DWIGHT. DON'T GO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sixers should put up a billboard for Bynum with one simple message "Bye." #BYEA17*


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



ESPN said:


> TORONTO -- The Toronto Raptors are truly Masai Ujiri's team now.
> 
> Bryan Colangelo abruptly stepped down from his role with the Raptors on Wednesday, ending their brief experiment as co-presidents of the squad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

does this look like the NFL thread to you, Brandon? KEEP UP *****.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

NBA you are boring me. Do something.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> does this look like the NFL thread to you, Brandon? KEEP UP *****.


I FUCKED UP.

Pumped for tomorrow. Bledsoe trade isn't expected to happen soon, though.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Spurs are finalizing an agreement with Pacers assistant Jim Boylen to join Gregg Popovich's coaching staff in San Antonio, reports Yahoo's Adrian Wojnarowski.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Champ said:


> if the bulls could find a way to acquire aldridge without giving up noah, they'd have themselves quite the team.


Luol, Butler & BOOzer for LA?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I don't see the Bulls giving up Butler.

I think the Bulls would try to find a way to get the deal done without giving up Rose/Butler/Noah, even if takes getting a third team involved.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Boozer, Deng, Teague, and Hamilton for Matthews and Aldridge please. Then Chicago can re-sign Nate and all will be well.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> Luol, Butler & BOOzer for LA?


They want draft picks, and young prospects. Boozer and Deng wouldn't make them much better.

Not sure if this was posted during the Finals but I found this










Jeremy Lamb in Walmart Catalog


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Sarcasm1 said:


> They want draft picks, and young prospects. Boozer and Deng wouldn't make them much better.


But they want Noah who isnt a young prospect...Blazers are gonna take whatever Bulls will give them so they wont have to deal with a unhappy LA and Bulls will do whatever they can to get BOOzer out of Chicago...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

deng, boozer and a couple picks for him would benefit both parties.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Noah is different compared to Deng and Boozer. Centers are hard to come by and a defensive center like Noah is a good piece with Lillard and Batum.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Noah is different compared to Deng and Boozer. Centers are hard to come by and a defensive center like Noah is a good piece with Lillard and Batum.


Wait..Boozer & Deng wont make Blazers much better but Noah is gonna do what for the Blazers?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> Wait..Boozer & Deng wont make Blazers much better but Noah is gonna do what for the Blazers?


A defensive center that can grab boards and defend other bigs. Have presence in the paint. Portland allowed one of the highest FG% in the league. Plus Boozer and Deng would take up too much of the cap space and why would they have Batum and Deng on the same team.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

they could move batum to the 2. he has natural shooting guard size anyway.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Sarcasm1 said:


> A defensive center that can grab boards and defend other bigs. Have presence in the paint. Portland allowed one of the highest FG% in the league. Plus Boozer and Deng would take up too much of the cap space and why would they have Batum and Deng on the same team.


At least they would replace Aldridge's scoring..While Noah may provide all of that, Noah imo is a product of the system he is in and not just that, you're not replacing any of the scoring you're getting with Aldridge


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

You're paying twice as much for two players to make up Aldridge's production. Its not worth it imo.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

What else are they gonna do with the money? Convince a big name player to sign there?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Boozer and Deng are overpaid, over the hill, and not worth it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

and with that said, plz dont bring up the Bulls in the east this year...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like Brooks for the 26th pick and possibly a player will happen

Maybe a 3 way between Nets/Wolves/Cavs


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I don't know what they would do with the cap space but using it for Boozer and Deng would only result in mediocrity. If Noah is not in the deal then the rights for Mirotic and Charlotte's future pick is a good starting point.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Xile44 said:


> Looks like Brooks for the 26th pick and a player will happen


Me thinks Brooks for the 26th pick and Barea.

For salary purposes, the only possible player the Wolves could trade for just Brooks is Malcolm Lee.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Me thinks Brooks for the 26th pick and Barea.
> 
> For salary purposes, the only possible player the Wolves could trade for just Brooks is Malcolm Lee.


Which would be no point to trade him for Lee straight up.

Could be a 3 way with Miles involved.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Maybe something like...

Nets get CJ Miles
Wolves get Brooks
Cavs get #26 and Lee

I don't know if it would work with salaries.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> At least they would replace Aldridge's scoring..While Noah may provide all of that, Noah imo is a product of the system he is in and not just that, you're not replacing any of the scoring you're getting with Aldridge


he was a good defensive big before Thibs got there? That's just a foolish statement.

I don't think LA is worse at D than Boozer, but they're both LOLS WORTHY BAD.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> he was a good defensive big before Thibs got there? That's just a foolish statement.


Ask for clarification next time..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Heatwave will you promise to become emotionally invested in a team this off-season?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

No...

My emotions are saved up for NFL Season, College Football & College Basketball season...I'm simply here to talk, complain, defend and enjoy


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

What team do you enjoy the most?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

the pacers or heat.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2013/6/26/4467680/nba-trade-rumors-cavaliers-hornets-no-1-pick

Is it me or does this seem like an awesome trade for the Cavs? Get some depth, move down slightly in picks and grab an extra pick next year, potentially a lottery pick. And all for a pick five places higher? Probably wouldn't take it if I was the Pelicans but for all we know, they might be thirsty for Nerlens. They get Nerlens, still suck ass and then bam, Cavs with a potentially sick pick in the 2014 draft.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

it is a no brainer for the cavs...which is why they proposed it, brye. :kobe4


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> it is a no brainer for the cavs...which is why they proposed it, brye. :kobe4


Fair enough. :side:

I follow this NBA page on facebook and when I looked at the comments and I think I saw like one person say it was a good deal for the Cavs. :lmao

One guy was acting like Vasquez was going to straight up take Kyrie's spot. :drake3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> What team do you enjoy the most?


Enjoy watching? Hmmmm...Prob OKC


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Boozer and *Deng* are overpaid, *over the hill*, and not worth it.


Bollocks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I do worry about the wear on him due to the mass amount of minutes Thibs plays him, but he's certainly not over the hill. The only real concern there is with him are the decreasing %'s. At 28, he's in the prime of his career, not washed up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

^ Yeah, agreed. These injuries he got at the end of the regular season and during the Playoffs aren't really a surprise seeing how Thibs plays him for 40+ minutes every game. I fear he's going to do that to Butler in the regular season now he's proven himself.

Made the All Star team for the past two seasons = over the hill. Lord have mercy on my soul.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I swear if I don't see Rose on the court first game back.....


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Tyler Durden said:


> I swear if I don't see Rose on the court first game back.....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Broussard is saying Dwight is very unlikely to return to the Lakers with Dallas and Houston being the two favorites to sign him.

So with that being said, it's now confirmed Dwight is going back to the Lakers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Tyler Durden said:


> I swear if I don't see Rose on the court first game back.....


You wont...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Don't care how many titles he might win, leaving two teams in two seasons will ruin your legacy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

RISE UP PEOPLE, GET YOUR DANCING SHOES ON, SIP THAT FINE CHAMPAGNE. THE DAY HAS ARRIVED, THE ONE WE HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR. WHAT TO EXPECT? THE UNEXPECTED. ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING IS POSSIBLE ON...






























































Landry Fields' 25th Birthday.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

LOL D-12 is unlikely to resign with the Lakers according to ESPN right now. Coward ass. Every city on the list should be on high alert right now because they don't need that circus drama he's going to bring. The minute he don't start getting the ball he's going to whine.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Headliner said:


> LOL D-12 is unlikely to resign with the Lakers according to ESPN right now. Coward ass. Every city on the list should be on high alert right now because they don't need that circus drama he's going to bring. The minute he don't start getting the ball he's going to whine.



Watch him go to the Rockets and expect to be the first option. :harden


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

It's Chris Broussard reporting though, and he's fucking terrible. I'm sort of on his side here, since he has valid concerns. D'Antoni's offense isn't a fit for him, and he didn't start really getting the ball until the end of the season when Pau came back, and they began to mesh. Regardless, it's not an attractive destination at this point, with Kobe and Nash on the verge of retirement, little young talent, etc...

I'd love to see him in Houston with Harden and Parsons. Trade Asik for a good PF, and they could be REALLY good.

*Edit:* Harden is a very willing passer...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I never said he wasn't, but Harden's offense > Dwight's by a good mile.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Harden had less assists than Kobe last year and was very turnover prone when he was trying to setup teammates. He's not that great or willing of a passer, they need a true point guard.

And Lakers aren't a very attractive place? Fuck out of here with that. :lmao Don't give me that talent crap when I can give you their history on getting talent and the fact we got nearly a clear cap for next year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Amazing_Cult said:


> I never said he wasn't, but Harden's offense > Dwight's by a good mile.


I wouldn't say that. They could be an absolutely lethal combo, and I'd love to see it happen. The only concern I'd have is Harden's tendency to drive and draw fouls may be tempered, with Dwight clogging the lane.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> Harden had less assists than Kobe last year and was very turnover prone when he was trying to setup teammates. He's not that great or willing of a passer, they need a true point guard.
> 
> And Lakers aren't a very attractive place? Fuck out of here with that. :lmao Don't give me that talent crap when I can give you their history on getting talent and the fact we got nearly a clear cap for next year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Headliner said:


> LOL D-12 is unlikely to resign with the Lakers according to ESPN right now. Coward ass. Every city on the list should be on high alert right now because they don't need that circus drama he's going to bring. The minute he don't start getting the ball he's going to whine.


Sounds like almost every star player in the league....People been talking about Dwight to Houston for a while now, and if that's where HE WANTS TO BE, then good for HIM.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

lol Dwight letting em know he's not going to Houston unless they switch up their offensive style by slowing the game down and playing more of a half-court post up game. 

All the Rockets perimeter guys would be effected by this. I do see the Harden/Dwight P&R being killer tho. 

Dwight to Dallas would be :mark: DIRK will have a couple of more chances to go BERSERK in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Dwight is going nowhere.

His team leaked this story to ESPN saying that he wanted to leave LA mainly because he hates D'Antoni as a way to put pressure on the Lakers to fire Pringles.

That's all this is.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

To win in the playoffs, they're gonna need that half court game and I'm sure McHale already knows that and wants it





Champ said:


>


:lmao :lmao 

I cant rep you, but if I could I would


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

He does have an issue with Antoni's system but I do think he wants to be the man/first option wherever he is and that's not plausible with :kobe5 on the team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Possibly.

But I just don't see him leaving all that money on table by choosing to walk from the Lakers.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If Dwight wanted to be the first option, wouldn't he have stayed in Orlando?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

It was an organizational issue in Orlando, not an issue regarding touches or anything like that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

According to Woj the Nets & Celtics are discussing a deal that would send Paul Pierce & Kevin Garnett to the Nets for Kris Humphries, Gerald Wallace, Tornike Shengelia (Whoever the fuck that is) and three first round picks.

Ehh....

Obviously I want the three first round picks. Humphries has some value considering that he's gonna be a big expiring this season and there will be a number of teams looking to clear cap space for the stacked 2014 FA class.

Plz no to Gerald Wallace. He has 3 years, $30 mil remaining on his contract. Oh god no.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> According to Woj the Nets & Celtics are discussing a deal that would send Paul Pierce & Kevin Garnett to the Nets for Kris Humphries, Gerald Wallace, Tornike Shengelia (Whoever the fuck that is) and three first round picks.
> 
> Ehh....
> 
> ...


@BillSimmons
That rumored Celtics-Nets trade is so bad for Boston that Doc Rivers just quit on the Celtics again.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

ha, yea, bad trade for the celts. they'll wind up getting a better offer than that from the nets i'm sure. that's how negotiations work, u start off low balling.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

3 picks is a lot of youth. And Toko the Gawd should be untouchable . Hump will play good on a contract year

Crash would be bad for them. Maybe Brooks or Taylor thrown in. 

Would be cray if Nets pull it off

I swear Nets are always trying to do something. I like it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If this deal did go down this would be all of the picks that the C's would have in the future:

Potential BOS picks: own in '13, own + lowest of BKN/ATL in '14, own + LAC in '15, own + BKN in '16, own in '17, own + BKN in '18

That's alot of youth coming in. Probably Danny's wet dream to get all these picks since he always seems like he wants to rebuild.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

And then four of those picks would be traded to Atlanta for Josh Smith in a sign and trade.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lawrence Frank is now the Nets lead assistant.

KG loves Frank btw


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

What good is 3 1st rd picks if they're all late 1st rounders?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> What good is 3 1st rd picks if they're all late 1st rounders?


Danny Ainge has a knack for finding gems in the late 1st round.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Danny Ainge has a knack for finding gems in the late 1st round.


Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Rajon Rondo
Tony Allen
Kendrick Perkins
Jared Sullinger
Delonte West
Leon Powe (Who was a good player before knee injuries ruined his career)
Glen Davis

You also have guys like Avery Bradley & Al Jefferson who weren't lottery picks either.

Not many GM's have a better track record drafting in the 20's and beyond like Danny does. How about you give him some credit...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Rajon Rondo
> Tony Allen
> Kendrick Perkins
> Jared Sullinger
> ...


Celtics didnt draft Rondo or Perkins
Sullinger?!?!?!?!
Jefferson wasnt a late rd pick
eh..Not giving you Big Baby either

and the closest one left to a gem is Tony Allen. Still, calling majority on that list "gems" is highly debatable


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Celtics drafted Perkins and Rondo, they drafted them and had the Grizzlies/Suns pick for them respectively since their draft-day trades weren't official yet.

Sullinger is a good player. 

I never said Jefferson was a late round pick. I said Jefferson & Bradley weren't lottery picks.

Glen Davis was a 2nd round pick, that the Celtics drafted and had the Sonics pick for them since the Ray Allen trade hadn't been officially approved yet.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

you're not going to get lottery picks for KG/Pierce at their age. Getting multiple first is good.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



> Gilbert Arenas was pulled over by California law enforcement early Thursday morning, and was subsequently arrested by police for possession of illegal firework, the LAPD confirmed to For The Win.


smh..


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

- Marcus Traxler and David Shottenkirk recap their NBA mock draft this morning and crack some jokes along the way.

http://sportsloungeblog.tumblr.com/post/54036096732/2013-sports-lounge-nba-mock-draft


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Looks like the Boston-Brooklyn deal is likely gonna happen with Terry involved.

So it's looking like KG/Pierce/Terry to Brooklyn for 3 first round picks, Gerald Wallace, Kris Humphries and Tornike Shengelia. Possibly 4 first round picks if the Nets trade Brooks for the Wolves pick and flip the pick into this deal.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

see, the offer got better. evans, and bogans also coming to boston. HATE to see kg go(fuck pierce), but i don't think they'll get a much better offer than that.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Cavs would be much better off trying to bundle the #1 pick to get a player like Kevin Love or Demarcus Cousins then making a selection at #1 imo. Easier said then done to get these trades worked out sometimes though. 

Biggest Star from 2013 Draft Class: Shabazz Muhammad

Biggest Bust from 2013 Draft Class: Nerlens Noel


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



shutupchico said:


> see, the offer got better. evans, and bogans also coming to boston. HATE to see kg go(fuck pierce), but i don't think they'll get a much better offer than that.


The picks will be 2014, 2016 and 2018. And I hope they're not lottery protected.

Danny is far from done too.

Because if this trade happens the Celtics would have Bass, Sullinger, Humphries and Evans all under contract and I'd assume he'll try to deal Bass. LOL at having four PF's on the roster and the tallest one being 6'8.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Honestly, props to Billy King. He took a 12-70 team, started from scratch and built a lineup of Deron-JJ-PP-KG-Lopez

KG could mentor Lopez.

I don't think we can beat the Heat but I do feel like were up there with anyone else in the East. 

BK vs NY just got more interesting with PP and KG now in BK


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I still take the Bulls and Pacers over the Nets.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> I still take the Bulls and Pacers over the Nets.


Yeah they are but its not as much of a guarantee as before.

Would be cool if they announce it during the draft in front of the BK crowd

In b4 the 2018th pick is number 1


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The trade can only be agreed to in principle, can't become official until July 10th.

I like the trade for the Celtics considering the circumstances. Yeah we have to take on Wallace and that sucks but at the same time we're getting 3 1st round picks for two 37 year old players that could realistically only play one season for the Nets and then retire. This could probably be the best offer Danny Ainge is gonna get.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Will be interesting to see JJ and PP try to out-chuck each other.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Lel.

KG hasn't even waived his no trade clause yet.

In before he says no.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Honestly, I think its a win -win for both teams, one trying to rebuild and stock on young talent and the other in a major win now mode.

Highly doubt Kidd lets JJ and PP ISO. If so than fuck lol. But KG and PP is a major upgrade

Nets still may have their 22nd Pick tonight. I no longer see the point in trade with Minny no more.

Keep Brooks and draft a big man


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Still need a PG, no?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Are the pick unprotected? Or does Boston only get them if Brooklyn makes the playoffs, leads the league in scoring, has a flash mob, has a player get arrested for jaywalking, or wins the title?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I believe the 2014 one will be protected but the others won't.

That's what Marc Stein is saying on SportsCenter.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

WWF said:


> Still need a PG, no?


Tyshawn Taylor. Lead Kansas in scoring, lead the Nets to a win against the Pacers in OT without D Will. YouTube him

Nets most athlethic player


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

KG and Pierce retire in 2014, by 2016, the Nets could be a bottom 10 team. Maybe. That's still a good move for Boston. Especially if Boston sucks this year and has a top pick for the 2014 draft.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'd assume...

Deron/Taylor
Johnson/Terry
Pierce/Miles
KG/Blatche
Lopez/?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Keith Bogans, Reggie Evans, Kris Humphries, Tyshawn Taylor, Gerald Wallace, and Tornike Shengelia. That is the worst collection of names I've ever heard for a package that includes Kevin Garnett and Paul Pierce. What a shit!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



StarzNBarz said:


> Keith Bogans, Reggie Evans, Kris Humphries, Tyshawn Taylor, Gerald Wallace, and Tornike Shengelia. That is the worst collection of names I've ever heard for a package that includes Kevin Garnett and Paul Pierce. What a shit!!!


Starz, I don't think Danny Ainge cares about the players involved.

The 3 picks are the main piece. And honestly that's probably the best package Ainge could get for KG, Pierce and Terry. And it's not like the Celtics will keep all of those guys.

I don't think Taylor is even in the deal.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> I'd assume...
> 
> Deron/Taylor
> Johnson/Terry
> ...


22nd pick? I doubt Nets would trade for Miles now. I think they should cancel the Minny trade. 

Taylor/Terry/Brooks/Blatche/ and draft Dieng

Taylor is pretty good tbh, know need for the Nets to throw him in


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Starz, I don't think Danny Ainge cares about the players involved.
> 
> The 3 picks are the main piece. And honestly that's probably the best package Ainge could get for KG, Pierce and Terry. And it's not like the Celtics will keep all of those guys.
> 
> I don't think Taylor is even in the deal.


I think if we keep shopping KG PP around we can get at least one young player who we can build around/keep for the future. What the fuck is this shit Keith Bogans, Reggie Evans etc. It's the worst shit i've ever heard in my life.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



StarzNBarz said:


> I think if we keep shopping KG PP around we can get at least one young player who we can build around/keep for the future. What the fuck is this shit Keith Bogans, Reggie Evans etc. It's the worst shit i've ever heard in my life.


Starz let's be realistic.

No team is giving us any good young prospect or a lottery pick for two 37 year old players who could realistically only play one season and then retire.

This is probably the best package Ainge could get. Evans, Bogans, etc. are only involved to make salaries in the trade match. If Ainge could I'm pretty sure he'd probably just trade KG, Pierce and Terry for the 3 picks.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'd rather have a player like Chandler Parsons and one first round pick than a bunch of SHIT and 3 first round picks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Starz...the Celtics aren't getting a player like Parsons for KG & Pierce.

Be realistic man. If this was two years ago, or hell even a year ago, they probably could. But not at this point.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

LEL

Houston wouldn't trade PARSONS!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Woj

OKC is pushing hard for Orlando"s number 2 pick.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Lamb, PJ3 & #12 for #2 pick?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Ben McLemore with Westbrook and Durant?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Lamb, PJ3 & #12 for #2 pick?


ew no


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Nah.

Bennett, Porter, or Oladipo fit better than BenMac in OKC.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> ew no


Perkins and #12 for #2 should do the trick.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

With the #4 pick in the 2013 NBA draft , The Charlotte Bobcats select Julia Sanchez , house keeper out of the Marriot Suites in Arizona. 

Stewart Scott : Interesting pick from the Bobcats here , they needed a center , instead opted to add a little depth at house keeping.
Chris Broussard : Great pick by Michael , building for the future. You can't win in this league if you don't have depth at housekeeping. Centers come and go , being able to fold a swan from a towel is something you build your franchise on.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Actually, Oladipo would be great in OKC. He's going to develop his scoring, and defense will be useful against other good perimeter players in the West.

I could see them going for Porter if they want mroe scoring punch. 

When Boston looks at the trade with the Nets, they shouldn't even bother with names. Just look contracts...

KG and Pierce for 2 years left, 1 year left, 1 year left, 2 years left, etc.

3 picks is nice, though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

LEt's not forget that next year's draft is supposed to be really strong.

WIGGINS.

So tanking, and loading up picks isn't a bad idea this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Perkins and #12 for #2 should do the trick.


No quiero PJIII. Lamb/Jackson is intriguing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Can't wait to see where Gobert goes. Been following him for a while and I think he could be a pretty good player. Drop to #27 plz.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Let's go NBA DRAFT!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> LEt's not forget that next year's draft is supposed to be really strong.
> 
> WIGGINS.
> 
> So tanking, and loading up picks isn't a bad idea this year.


We all know Wiggins will really love college and stay until 2016, just when Chicago should get that number one pick from Charlotte. :side:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Shabazzzzz


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

That's okay, Aid. In 2016, the Bulls can draft Jahlil Okafor or Cliff Alexander.

CHICAGO boys.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Who's replacing Stern


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Sounds like no Deng deal.

If they give him a long-term deal...:no:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Simmons doing the draft


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Tyler Durden said:


> Who's replacing Stern


Adam Silver. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Silver


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Blazers should draft Zeller or Shabazz 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Hope Shane doesn't flop during interviews.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

IT'S TIME. :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I wouldn't touch Cody Zeller.

I do like Shabazz though, for Portland.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Larkin to go #1 Overall to the Cavs; move Kyrie to SG.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL at Stern getting thar Vickie Heat

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Stern knows exactly how to play the crowd, lel.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Stern trolling on stage.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Ugh, Dan Gilbert's son is a little ******.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

That swerve

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

What? :artest2


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Bennett goes first.

Noel's face like stone hahaha


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Dumb


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Don't they already have undersized PFs? :kobe8


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Battiers a tool.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Cavs reaching again


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor Noels


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

O-who?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

CAvs do what they want, apparently.

Love the Magic's pick.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Woj is saying Wizards gonna pick Porter.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Stern da Gawd

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Draft to Noel:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

:stern :troll


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Inb4 Cats pick a bust


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If Noel slides past Charlotte, I will be surprised, tbh.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Stern is hilarious. My Suns will probably end up with Noel.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Actually, gonna go back on what I said.

They will choose Len.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucking Cats are hilarious


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

LOLCATS STRIKE AGAIN!


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Praying that the Suns don't take Len.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who woulda guessed Noel, Len and McLemore would all be there at #5?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

oh :jordan2

what are you doing


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> oh :jordan2
> 
> what are you doing


:jordan2 Building a championship team.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Davis and Noel Twin Towers!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

McLemore gonna make em pay


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

There must be serious red flags on Noel's knee if the SUNS pass up on him.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Damn my team picked Len. Noel's knee must be in bad shape.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Noel and Davis together would be interesting.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

STERN DA GAWD :stern


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Didn't expect Davis and Noel to play next to each other

I like it. Gonna be a defensive force


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So Mackelmore got drafted?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Trade Tyreke now


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Da Thin Towers!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Pistons gonna pass up on BURKE, according to Chad Ford, who is getting all of his info from Woj's phone. :kobe3


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dafuq. Noel traded to the 6ers says Woj

Jrue Holiday aand a first pick I'm 2014 for Noel lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Jrue Holidy to the Pelicans for Nerlens Noel and 2014 1st


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Horrible trade for 6ers. They get rid of their first rounder in a deep draft and Holiday, a proven all star

Nvm Pelicans gave 6ers a first rounder


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Xile44 said:


> Horrible trade for 6ers. They get rid of their first rounder in a deep draft and Holiday, a proven all star


EDIT: Taking that back, I'd still pick Holiday over Noel.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

:jay

what is Philly doing?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

they didnt trade their pick, they got a pick from the hornets. 


Burke/Noel/2014 pick is a decent core I guess.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

KCP! :mark:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Shabazz please


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Burke is getting traded.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lmao Sixers gets rid of Jrue Holiday for a bust? :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmao T wolves and their Point guards. Gotta be a trade


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Arcade said:


> :lmao Sixers gets rid of Jrue Holiday for a bust? :lmao


They needed someone warm the bench with Bynum. :jay2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

WHY THE FUCK ARE THEY TRADING JRUE?!

fpalm


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So Burke to Utah. Makes sense

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

This move = 76ers getting the first pick next year


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Shabazz to OKC would be sick


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Simmons roasting Holiday.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

BULLS plz :mark:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Jesus Christ Simmons is so awful.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Sixers tanking for Wiggins


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Harden trade is looking worse and worse. :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Woj

Celtics trade for the Mavs 13th pick

Olynyk to Boston


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

C's get KELLY.

How do you like it, Notorious?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

We're tanking.

OLYNYK & FAB MELO. TWIN TOWERS.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'm gonna fucking throw up.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Jesus Christ Simmons is so awful.





Amazing_Cult said:


> The Harden trade is looking worse and worse. :lmao




you're echoing everything Simmons has said?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



El Conquistador said:


> you're echoing everything Simmons has said?


Why is it an echo? Pretty sure Brooks will still play Perkins over Adams, and Martin won't ever be efficient like he was that one year on the Rockets.

Can't form my own opinion?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

lol one year on the rockets? his best years were with the kings and he was always an amazing and efficient shooter(when he wasnt being forced to be the main option). He was pretty bad in the playoffs and near the end of the season, but he's hardly inefficient at all as a shooter and could continue shooting well. It's his defense that's garbage.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Brooks for Shabazz please


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Hawks about to get 16, 17, 18

:jaydamn


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

wtf is he thinking. slow, soft, white, jump shooting center. nice job ainge, trade all your picks for a guy u could've got at 16 anyway.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Dallas actually has 18. Why Atlanta traded to essentially move up one spot baffles me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

#TANK4WIGGINS


EVERY TEAM IS DOING IT. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Dallas isn't tanking for Wiggins.

They're clearing cap space for Howard.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If every team tanks, is anyone actually tanking?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



shutupchico said:


> wtf is he thinking. slow, soft, white, jump shooting center. nice job ainge, trade all your picks for a guy u could've got at 16 anyway.


WE TRADED 2 PICKS NEXT YEAR (which is supposed to be a great draft) FOR A WEAK ASS WHITE BOY WHO CAN'T FUCKING GUARD MY GRANDMA AND WOULD GET PUSHED OVER BY MY SISTER!!!

His name is Kelly, he has long flowing hair, and plays like a fucking girl. I'm so pissed right now.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

This is such a weird draft.. I can't even keep up :lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Can someone please explain to me what's going on? Or link to somewhere that would explain it this to me? I'm so lost with this draft right now lol


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I never knew Shane Larkin's dad was Barry Larkin until now >.>


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



StarzNBarz said:


> WE TRADED 2 PICKS NEXT YEAR (which is supposed to be a great draft) FOR A WEAK ASS WHITE BOY WHO CAN'T FUCKING GUARD MY GRANDMA AND WOULD GET PUSHED OVER BY MY SISTER!!!
> 
> His name is Kelly, he has long flowing hair, and plays like a fucking girl. I'm so pissed right now.


Brah, we traded 2nd rounders...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

doesnt matter why would we TRADE when he would have been there at 16. Just makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



StarzNBarz said:


> doesnt matter why would we TRADE when he would have been there at 16. Just makes absolutely no sense.


You're mad over nothing. Calm down.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

This fucking face makes me mad


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Id take Tim Hardaway Jr or Whitney if I'm Brooklyn


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

welp...

see ya J.R.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Go here for spoilers on what the picks are going to be.
https://twitter.com/chadfordinsider 
https://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA/with_replies


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



StarzNBarz said:


> This fucking face makes me mad


yea, i agree, punchable face for sure, and i'm not a fan of anyone who can't defend their position, but uh, at least he can score some. 2nd round picks are usually out of the league in a few years anyway.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'm disappointed in the Olynyk pick.

We'll see what happens though.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So Bo Dallas is in the bust draft along with Macklemore and the Thin Towers.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

My Russian wigga Sergey Karasev to the Cavaliers lego. Bless his soul, he's gonna tun up.

I think Len and McCollum will be two of the best picks in this entire draft.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Canadian said:


> My Russian wigga Sergey Karasev to the Cavaliers lego. Bless his soul, he's gonna tun up.
> 
> I think Len and McCollum will be two of the best picks in this entire draft.


#THERETURN


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

GOOD NIGHT SWEET BOSTON CELTICS


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Canadian said:


> My Russian wigga Sergey Karasev to the Cavaliers lego. Bless his soul, he's gonna tun up.
> 
> I think Len and McCollum will be two of the best picks in this entire draft.


scouting new favorite teams eh?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

FUCK YOU JAZZ AND FUCK OUR NEW GM


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Canadian said:


> wigga


SAY IT TO MY FACE, ******.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol Celtics are going to turn back into the crappy team they once were before the KG, Rondo, Pierce, Allen team. 

So how's the bust draft going so far?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Arcade said:


> Lol Celtics are going to turn back into the crappy team they once were before the KG, Rondo, Pierce, Allen team.
> 
> So how's the bust draft going so far?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Nuggets traded Kosta Koufos to the Grizzlies for Darrell Arthur and the #55 pick.

Guess JaVale McGee will finally be the full-time starting center.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> GOOD NIGHT SWEET BOSTON CELTICS


Every team in that city has been taking haymakers left & right all month

#Capeing4Jrue


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Nuggets traded Kosta Koufos to the Grizzlies for Darrell Arthur and the #55 pick.
> 
> Guess JaVale McGee will finally be the full-time starting center.


Alright, this makes me a little less mad about not keeping Gobert.

Plus it means my boy Ed Davis gets some more time in Memphis.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



> Rasheed Wallace is in talks w/ the Pistons to join Maurice Cheeks coaching staff, the Daily News has learned.


.............


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> GOOD NIGHT SWEET BOSTON CELTICS


Your sig says OladiPOO. Is he poo?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Simmons' bitching about the trade is outstanding. He's so crushed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'm a Bill Simmons guy. Big fan.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I do like his honest reactions to tonight. He doesn't hold back.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So KG's going to waive his no trade clause and go to the Nets... This is the worst day ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'd totally root for the Nets a little just for Pierce/KG if I didn't hate just about everyone else on that team. :side:

Edit: Would the Celts be able to amnesty Wallace or Humphries for cap space? I have no idea how that rule works.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Lmao I hated these guys for a while. Will be mad if Terry gets more burn than Brooks.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

What Jason Terry gonna do about that tat on his arm?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Doc with the 2nd verbal snuff of the night..Bill Simmons didnt take that well. He gon cry in the car


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

HeatWave how do you feel your OKC Thunder did in the draft tonight?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Bill Simmons is GOAT. He should be paired with Mike Breen and Jeff Van Gundy while they call games.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> HeatWave how do you feel your OKC Thunder did in the draft tonight?


WHY I GOTTA CLAIM OKC!?!?!?!?

Personally, thought it was an odd pick especially since they're in the lottery considering who else was still out there, but I can only assume, it could mean Perkins days are numbered? No reason to take a guy at 12 if you dont have plans to get him in the lineup eventually?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Brye said:


> FUCK YOU JAZZ AND FUCK OUR NEW GM


I feel your pain

So long Jrue


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I feel your pain
> 
> So long Jrue


#Capeing4Jrue

Philly might as well forfeit all their games this year..They're a disgrace..smh


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> #Capeing4Jrue
> 
> Philly might as well forfeit all their games this year..They're a disgrace..smh


They don't even have a coach yet...that's the most crazy part about it.

Edit: Wait nvm. They hired the Spurs assistant coach I see.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

R.I.P Celtics. It was nice seeing them do well for awhile.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

and you see why..I'd give them my resignation if I saw Jrue get shipped out 

Who is gonna want to coach them now?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> WHY I GOTTA CLAIM OKC!?!?!?!?
> 
> Personally, thought it was an odd pick especially since they're in the lottery considering who else was still out there, but I can only assume, it could mean Perkins days are numbered? No reason to take a guy at 12 if you dont have plans to get him in the lineup eventually?


You wouldn't pick a team so I assigned you one 

I picked the team you enjoy watching the most, you could do worse!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Reportedly Kris Humphries will likely be flipped to another team.

Not surprising.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I like Noel and MCW. Sixers got two of the projected top 6 picks and potentially a top pick in what's expected to be a deep draft next year not to mention the pick they'll already have which might be top 10 itself.

We can't just keep drafting late lottery picks every year and bringing in no big stars and hope to get better. I'll give up Jrue for two top draft picks in this and next year's draft.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> You wouldn't pick a team so I assigned you one
> 
> I picked the team you enjoy watching the most, you could do worse!


Good point...


@Makaveli Your squad just gave up a top 10 23 yr old PG...You think the future is THAT bright?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Don't like that Holiday trade for the 76ers one bit.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I hope you mean top 10 PG and not top 10 player.

And what were the alternatives? Keep squeezing into the 8th seed and getting bounced in the first round or missing the playoffs entirely like we've been doing the past 10 years? Jrue had no help. Sixers needed a big man. Hopefully Noel is the one we need.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Yeah I was all over this trade in the chatbox. 

Not a fan. 

You basically allowed New Orleans to escape from a weak draft with a 22 year old ALL-STAR instead. They've now put several quality pieces in place.

Holliday/Gordon/Aminu/Anderson/Davis. Pretty good.

I don't see why you give up on a young star so you can rebuild around a guy with no offensive game and some hypothetical guys you don't have yet. They could have built the team around Holiday for years to come. Not to mention half the teams in the league are going to be tanking this year. Good luck in your hopes to out-tank them all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I really don't understand why Philly traded Holiday. I don't think it was a horrible trade for them because I obviously see the direction they're going in but they didn't need to trade Holiday to rebuild.

They would've been better off trading Turner instead of Holiday.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> Yeah I was all over this trade in the chatbox.
> 
> Not a fan.
> 
> ...


Yeah I didn't really think of it that way, you raise good points.

But patience as a Philly fan runs thin so I'm trying to keep the optimism and hope that Noel and MCW work out. I'm hoping Noel can be the big man we need him to be and MCW can fill Jrue's void and we can maybe snag some strong players next year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Makaveli said:


> I hope you mean top 10 PG and not top 10 player.
> 
> And what were the alternatives? Keep squeezing into the 8th seed and getting bounced in the first round or missing the playoffs entirely like we've been doing the past 10 years? Jrue had no help. Sixers needed a big man. Hopefully Noel is the one we need.


How does building around Noel & MCW seem like a better alternative than building around Jrue? It's not like he's 31. His window isnt closing. The team is pretty young as it was so, now by trading the one bright spot of the team away, imo you've essentially put yourselves in the same spot you've always been, just now you have no proven commodity....


I mean, yeah looking back the Bynum trade was terrible but can we admit, if things actually worked out, Sixers wouldnt be clawing for an 8th seed? I mean, majority of Sixers roster is like 2-4 yrs into the league right? and it was reported Turner is as good as gone too...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Did the Celts really have to take Wallace though? I can't believe they have both Wallace and Green on the books. Two of the worst contracts in the entire league on one team. 

Bill Simmons is the man. Glad to see him being the only person in the media with the balls to call out Doc.

Edit: As for the Sixers.. What's the status on Bynum? Is he ever gonna play for the Sixers?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Jeff Green isn't a bad contract at all.

When he was actually fully recovered from his heart surgery (Post All-Star break) he showed he was worth that contract.

Post ASB numbers: 17.3 PPG on 49/44/80 shooting, 5.0 RPG, 2.7 APG, 1.1 BPG, 0.8 SPG
Playoff numbers: 20.3 PPG on 44/46/84 shooting, 5.3 RPG, 2.3 APG, 0.7 BPG, 0.3 SPG

Along with playing good defense. Jeff Green proved he was worth the contract. Of course we have to hope he's able to sustain that level of play this season, but I think he's capable of doing it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

LOL at Doc Rivers son (Not Austin, the other one) going at Bill Simmons. Simmons about to have beef with the whole Rivers family.

Good on Bill though for speaking his mind and not kissing Doc's ass like the other people in media. Whether you feel he was wrong or not, I respect someone who says how he truly feels and doesn't sugarcoat shit just to stay on the player/coaches good side.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



#Mark said:


> Edit: As for the Sixers.. What's the status on Bynum? Is he ever gonna play for the Sixers?


If he's willing to play for a discount, then I'd say yes...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Celtics took Wallace because you have to give to get... or in this case you have get to give.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If the Bynum deal worked out we'd be in a completely different situation of course. Philly's done a better job acquiring competent guards than they have PFs/Cs. We haven't had a good big man since what? Malone?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Celtics had to take back Wallace's contract if they wanted to trade both Pierce & KG. For salary purposes.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> Yeah I was all over this trade in the chatbox.
> 
> Not a fan.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure Gordon is going to be on the move, even with the Holiday move. Whether it's for a proven player or they can get back a 1st again, Pelicans are shaping up to be a dangerous 5 or 6 seed in two or three years.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Can't believe the Cavaliers, must've been terrible offers for the 1st.

McLemore to the Kings pretty much ensures Tyreke is gone imo.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

@JHarden13 Steven Adams loooooooooooooooool


God's Gift @TigeeDwayne
WELP STEVEN ADAMS TO OKC

Kevin Durant ✔ @KDTrey5
@TigeeDwayne smh
5:48 PM - 27 Jun 2013


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> The Celtics took Wallace because you have to give to get... or in this case you have get to give.


But this trade was extremely one sided.. the picks they got will be at best rotation guys. I guess they got to get rid of Terry's contract but it's not like they cleared any cap because they took on a worse contract in Wallace's. I don't even know what they gained with the deal, they really should have waited things out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Waited things out for what? The more time passed, the worse the deals gets.

The Celtics are set to have 6 1st round picks in the next 3 years. They're just starting their rebuilding period. There are plenty more deals to happen. This is only the beginning. Getting 3 1sts for KG & Pierce is a good haul. They weren't getting a good prospect for them and they weren't getting a lottery pick for them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Celtics had a better deal on the table from the Clips, but for two guys that are on the downside of their careers....I'd say 3 1st rounders is quite an accomplishment


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Not really. The Clippers were offering DeAndre Jordan, one 1st, Caron Butler and I think Willie Green.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I thought they originally had Bledsoe in there as well?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So we can pretty much confirm that Atlanta, Orlando, Boston, Philly, Charlotte and Milwaukee will all be tanking hard next year from the East. Fuck, Toronto might as well go for home court advantage.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Its a win now mode here in Brooklyn. I've been a fan of the Nets for 13 years, we've had a few good years, but mostly real hard times. I welcome KG and Paul Pierce and JET with open arms.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

whose the bandwagon nba fan again? he better fuck off from the nets.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Teams sleeping on Seth Curry. :faint:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I like this Darrell Arthur pick up but it makes me wonder what the Nugs will do with Anthony Randolph. I still think he has potential.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

wait isnt it canadian whose a fan of every team in the nba?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Wiggins can be the troll of the century if he decides to play more than one year in college.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'm on the Nets 'wagon.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

As a sixer's fan I like the decision to go all out into tank/rebuild mode since they were headed for mediocrity. 

They can tank next season and have two 1st round lottery picks in a very good draft in 2014.

I wouldn't be surprised if they Trade Thad Young. Trading him would make them have more than 50 million in cap room for 2014 offseason, and close to 60 million when Spencer hawes contract expires.

70 million when J Rich's expires.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So who does Boston hire as their coach? I think they should hire Doug Collins for his usual 3 year stint, he rebuilds well. Karl and Hollins are also names.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Roger Sterling said:


> I thought they originally had Bledsoe in there as well?


The Clippers refused to involve Bledsoe.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Sixers fucked up by the way, they needed the German PG to put buts in the seats of a highly German part of the states. Not to mention MCW is a shit player.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Lakers drafted Ryan Kelly?

Pringles got his stretch 4, goodbye Pau.

lel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Get the feeling they'll pair Miami and Brooklyn in opening night.....

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmao Rondo and Hump are now on the sane team.

It appears Brooks the young chef, is traded to the Celtics instead of Evans.

So the Nets Frontcour consist of
KG/Evans/Teletovic
Lopez/BLATCHE/ Plumle

Pretty deep. Now I hope Taylor gets the full back up minutes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Humphries will probably be traded again before the season starts


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Don't the C's have like 18 players under contract?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Paul Pierce actually left Boston?

fpalm


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Cycloneon said:


> Paul Pierce actually left Boston?
> 
> fpalm


Ainge doesn't have any loyalty.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



StarzNBarz said:


> Wiggins can be the troll of the century if he decides to play more than one year in college.


Or simply just doesnt walk on water like most are hyping him up to be capable of doing..




Amazing_Cult said:


> Ainge doesn't have any loyalty.


Heyyyyy....Seriously though, loyalty & pro sports is oil & water.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Does this Howard to the Mavs talk hold any weight? Because if it does... :mark:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> Heyyyyy....Seriously though, loyalty & pro sports is oil & water.


Yeah I know. I just thought he could have at least let Pierce retire as a Celtic.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



The Lady Killer said:


> Does this Howard to the Mavs talk hold any weight? Because if it does... :mark:


No state tax makes both Texas teams intriguing to him I bet...Especially with 6 kids




> Odd twist in Nets deal: Despite acquiring two big contracts, they actually reduced their payroll in 2015-16, by offloading Wallace's 3 yrs


Wow...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Of course they reduced their payroll from two years from now, both Pierce's and KG's contract will be done by then.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Ainge doesn't have any loyalty.


Danny's loyalty ended up screwing the Celtics. He should've traded them sooner and got a better return.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> No state tax makes both Texas teams intriguing to him I bet...Especially with *6 kids*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Nah, Dwight has 8 kids allegedly. One of his baby mamas said on Twitter that he has 8. One of them was just born like last week.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Question...what do you guys see the Nets doing with the moves they've made?

The starters will more than likely be Deron/Johnson/Pierce/KG/Lopez with Blatche, Terry and Evans as the main guys off the bench. And they Jason Kidd as coach with Lawrence Frank as his lead assistant.

Unlike a lot of other people I've seen, I'm still not sold on the Nets. I think they'll be the exact same seed they were this season, the 4th seed. I don't see them getting past the 2nd round. I don't think they're better than Miami, healthy Chicago or healthy Indiana. Of course I have my reasons

- They have a rookie coach.
- Deron Williams looks to be regressing. Maybe has a bounce back year, but based on his play last season that looks to be where he's headed.
- Joe Johnson is notorious for underperforming in the playoffs.
- Paul Pierce isn't what he used to be, struggles on defense against any player quicker than him, has a tendency to chuck and will more than likely be injured by the playoffs considering he hasn't been healthy for a playoff run in 3 years.
- KG will be entering his 19th season. While he still has "it", there's a very real possibility that he can fall off in terms of his play or that he deals with injury issues.

Lopez is fine. Their bench looks to be fine. But I just don't see them making any major noise. They've come a long way from being a 12 win team a couple years ago to this, but yeah. I'm just not seeing it for them.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Deron regressing is a myth. He's right in his prime, the second half of the season where he was finally healthy was his best in the last 3 years.

Though I do agree on the other 3 players. Kidd is here for more of a motivational purpose and leadership skills. Nets hired Lawrence Frank the other day, and are building quite a staff

KG and Kidd will really change their culture. This team doesn't get bullied by those half injured Bulls. KG to mentor Lopez is the best part for me.

Nets replaced Wallace and Evans in their line up for Pierce and KG. 

That's a huge improvement. The floor spacing is great and no more 3 on 5 ball

No championship. But this is the closest to it since Kidd ran the team


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

We'll see what happens with Deron.

No doubt KG & Kidd should change the culture and replacing Evans & Wallace in the starting lineup with KG & Pierce is a massive upgrade but I still don't think they're better than Miami, Chicago or Indiana if the latter two can stay healthy.

I think the Nets can get a top 3 seed if the Bulls or Pacers deal with injuries but yeah. Unless something drastic happens, I think they'll win the Atlantic and be a 2nd round exit.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'll reserve judgment until after free agency. I doubt Brooklyn will get anyone else, but I want to see what the rest of the east does.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nets are going hard for Korver.

It all depends on Rose, if he is healthy for the play offs. 

Will be interesting to see if Pacers trade Granger or if they keep him, how they"ll perform.

Nets were 6 games out of the 2nd seed. Doesn't seem out of reach. Hopefully everyone is healthy in the East


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So what's Boston's projected starting lineup when Rondo returns? They seem to have a lot of bigs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The East should be more competitive this year up top if the Bulls can stay healthy, Pacers keep improving, Knicks don't drop of and with the Nets new acquisitions. And of course there's always Miami.

Korver would be a great vet's min. pickup for Brooklyn.

@Aid: It really depends. The Celtics have no true center.

It could be Rondo/Bradley/Wallace/Green/Olynyk or Sullinger
or
It could be Rondo/Bradley/Green/Bass/Sullinger or Olynyk

Danny Ainge is far from done dealing so I don't know what to expect. I'm anticipating that Humphries will be traded within the next month. Also think there's a possibility that Lee & Bass get shipped out.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

It would be nice to see Wallace rebound from his lackluster last two seasons. It also seems like a true center is much harder to find these days with guys like Bosh, Hickson, Noel being deemed centers.

Speaking of Noel, I like New Orleans getting Jrue, but I kind of wanted to see how Noel and Davis would have played together.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

:lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> :lmao


:lol

That was just down the street from my parents' house.

I don't blame the fans for being angry though. McLemore could have been drafted, Len could have been drafted, Noel could have been drafted. Instead, they reached for Zeller.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

That was my reaction for when we TRADED to get Olynyk. Fuck him.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Aid180 said:


> :lol
> 
> That was just down the street from my parents' house.
> 
> I don't blame the fans for being angry though. McLemore could have been drafted, Len could have been drafted, Noel could have been drafted. Instead, they reached for Zeller.


I got Mclemore 

Now they need to move Cousins and get some veterans!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> :lmao


They have more people in draft party than games.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ring General Daniels said:


> I got Mclemore
> 
> Now they need to move Cousins and get some veterans!


They should move Tyreke also


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

What is really wrong with Cody Zeller anyway? At least with him you have a pretty good idea what you're getting unlike a lot of the players.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Xile44 said:


> They should move Tyreke also


I'm assuming he will be gone since they drafted McLemore, unless McLemore plays the 3.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> What is really wrong with Cody Zeller anyway? At least with him you have a pretty good idea what you're getting unlike a lot of the players.


Bobcats fans want a franchise player.

From the reaction some of my friends gave me, they are more mad about not getting someone with higher upside than Zeller himself.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

There may not even be a franchise player in this draft class...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> There may not even be a franchise player in this draft class...


True, but hey, just about every draft Bobcats fans are unhappy, even when they got MKG.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

But McLemore has the most upside though, so that's probably why they are mad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> What is really wrong with Cody Zeller anyway? At least with him you have a pretty good idea what you're getting unlike a lot of the players.


Yeah, the 2nd coming of BJ Mullens :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

He's more athletic than Mullins but ya, a shooter that can run the floor. It's hard to say what anyone will amount to really, at least you know with this guy is what I'm saying lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

How can a 4-5 tandem of Zeller and Mullens not make you excited?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I think Bismack will get the 4, he's still raw, but damn he has great potential defensively.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Mullins is a FA I believe. Probably won't be back.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Mullens is awful.

Like legit one of the biggest chuckers in the league. Averaging 10.6 PPG on 10.6 shots per game and 46.5 TS% (Which is absolutely atrociously awful)


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Random question: Where will Ray Allen's jersey be retired? And if he doesn't get his jersey retired, isn't that weird how he's the all time leader in 3 pointers made, yet doesn't get his jersey retired?

I hope its not with the Celtics.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Ray's only chance is Milwaukee.

But then again maybe the Heat might retire his jersey. After all they did retire Dan Marino's.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't think JR Smith is returning to the Knicks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

JR will go to whoever offers the most money.

Same with Nate Robinson. Same with Andrew Bynum.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



StarzNBarz said:


> Random question: Where will Ray Allen's jersey be retired? And if he doesn't get his jersey retired, isn't that weird how he's the all time leader in 3 pointers made, yet doesn't get his jersey retired?
> 
> I hope its not with the Celtics.


Seattle will retire Kemp, Payton, and Allen when they get a team again.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

it could be the celtics. afterall, he did win a title there, and was a major part of the rebirth of the team. we saw what happened after he left, terry couldn't even fill one of his shoes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Ray probably would've gotten his jersey retired if he didn't leave the team for the Heat. There's no chance Ray gets his jersey retired. Not with the way his stint in Boston ended.

Ray leaving Boston was a non-factor in the Celtics play this season. They would've struggled with or without Ray Allen. He would've changed nothing. Ray wasn't gonna make the team younger, he wasn't gonna make Doc Rivers a better coach and he wasn't gonna prevent Rondo from tearing his ACL.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Don't talk shit about Jesus like that Not


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Plz bury him Bill Simmons. Please.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> *JR* will go to whoever offers the most money.
> 
> Same with *Nate Robinson*. Same with *Andrew Bynum*.


Brooklyn?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawksea said:


> Brooklyn?


Nah

Shabazz is gonna wear number 0. 
Must be awkward walking in the all white T Wolves locker room


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Just him and Derrick Williams :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope the Wolves are healthy next year

Rubio-Shabazz-47-Love-Pek could be really good.

Rubio will really help out Bazz. I think he could become a good player if mentored right. Hopes he more than a JR Smith. Good talent but seems to be a head case


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So, #2 team in the east next year is.......?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Seattle should retire Ray if anyone I'd say. All his best years were there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Stall_19 said:


> So, #2 team in the east next year is.......?


The Bulls unless they deal with significant injury issues again.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> I hope the Wolves are healthy next year
> 
> Rubio-Shabazz-47-Love-Pek could be really good.
> 
> Rubio will really help out Bazz. I think he could become a good player if mentored right. Hopes he more than a JR Smith. Good talent but seems to be a head case


I've always thought that the wolves were the team to watch out for. I was right when the clippers got back into playoff contention. Wolves have it but they get a lot of injuries 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*









-From Lakers twitter account

LA looking like the stalker type of ex that would violate their restraining order


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Does Dwight actually have 6 kids? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

He has 8.

And :lmao at that pic

Lakers taking L's


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Cycloneon said:


> Does Dwight actually have 6 kids?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's up there, no joke..He just had another kid recently..


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> It's up there, no joke..He just had another kid recently..


:StephenA Why don't they ever learn? As rookies, aren't they forced to go to classes about how to handle this?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

He's the best Big in the NBA, has a sponsorship with Adidas, and is about to get a huge new deal. I'm sure he has enough money to care for all of his kids.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

He will probably blow it all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'd like to say that he's smarter than that, but he's not exhibited any signs of intelligence over the past year or so.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Not really shocked considering he comes across as a huge mong.


----------



## brutaLAD (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> He's the best Big in the NBA, has a sponsorship with Adidas, and is about to get a huge new deal. I'm sure he has enough money to care for all of his kids.


He does, but he's gonna be paying child support for however many kids for 18 years...No tax will provide a little cushion, no?


Mike Brown said in a interview today he doesn't think Bennett could play SF at least not right away. Looks at him as a PF, which begs the question, if you have Tristan Thompson, why use #1 pick on another PF? They're the new Houston Rockets!?!?!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

They were saying Bennett is close to 260 after the pick was made, and I was just shocked.

Simmons might be right saying the dude can blow up anytime, because his billed weight in college was like 240 something.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

He got Jared Sullinger disease


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



RealGM Wiretap said:


> The Milwaukee Bucks intend to match any offer sheets signed by Brandon Jennings.
> 
> Jennings will become a restricted free agent on July 1.
> 
> "It's our intention for Brandon Jennings to remain a Milwaukee Buck," John Hammond said. "We're hoping to negotiate with him fairly through the July process.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*










dang


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

dang nothing, that isn't that great.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Na dude, I meant dang, definitely did not see that one coming. lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Tyler Durden said:


> dang


Nets in the half court(Y)...As long as Kidd stays out of the way, their half court offense is gonna be top notch...Their defense on the other hand is gonna be what keeps them from competing with Miami imo...Simply too slow..


But for an opposing defense, they're gonna be a game planning nightmare for many..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Yea their average age just went up by 7


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> dang nothing, that isn't that great.


(In John Witherspoon's voice) What!?!? Jealous!?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Really excited to see how well 6'10 forward Erik Murphy from Florida is gonna do as a Chicago Bull!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

On paper it looks great.. But didn't everyone say that about the Lakers starting five last offseason?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Let's see how KG and Pierce handle Father time,


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

BROOOOOKLYYYYN!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*










This is getting too funny


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Its getting sad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

You guys do realize the Lakers aren't that desperate, right? Putting up these signs are the bare minimum to show that we want him, but if we were going all out(magic/cavs style) we would have fired Pringles since that's what Dwight(and every member of the fanbase wants), but yet that hasn't happened as we aren't just catering to him. The team will have cap with or without Dwight and will be able to sign free agents with or without Dwight in 2014/2015, so don't be fooled into thinking he's literally our only option. He might be the best player we could end up with, as free agency is no guarantee, but we could also build a great team without him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> You guys do realize the Lakers aren't that desperate, right?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

THEY PUT SIGNS UP, OMG SO DESPERATE. :kobe


The coach doesn't like him.

The lockerroom doesn't like him.

The fans don't like him like him.


The front office realizes this, if you really think these signs mean that the Lakers are bending over backwards to bring him back you really should look at the shit Magic were pulling to attempt to keep him. Until we start trading/signing his friends, asking him for roster advice, firing our coach because he wants it, etc we really aren't even close to "desperation". :kobe8

And unless I'm not mistaken, Laker fans haven't even made PLZ STAY DWIGHT, YOU'RE ALL WE HAVE website like Magic fans did. Howard doesn't make or break this franchise, no star ever has or ever will. The closet would be Magic or Kobe but that's because of how big and loved they were; Lakers can't even discuss letting go of Kobe without angering 99% of their fanbase.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Jerry Buss isn't walking through that door...

And if a player wants to play in Hollywood, the Lakers are no longer the best team...

And personally I find a team hanging multiple billboards around the city begging a player to stay more pathetic than a group of fans creating a website.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Jerry Buss doesn't need to walk through that door. There is no denying his impact, but no one person is the Lakers. They are a brand that represents winning and a lifestyle that all nba stars look for. Just because Jerry Buss is gone doesn't mean the Lakers will suddenly stop trying to acquire talent and win championships.

And the Clippers can be the best team for whatever short period they want to, the Lakers are still the team to go to in LA just like the Knicks will always be the team to go to in New York. Things don't change that easily and FAs can't even sign with the Clippers. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

They don't have to stop trying to acquire talent and winning championships. But I have little faith if any that Jim and Jeanie Buss can run a team like Jerry Buss did.

For example, I could never see Jerry Buss hanging multiple billboards in LA because he was that desperate to re-sign one of his star players. That is absolutely pathetic. They're supposed to be the Lakers, one of the greatest sports franchises of all-time and they're hanging billboards begging players to stay and not leave town. It's pathetic and embarrassing. And yes hanging billboards up does reek of desperation. You don't have to fire a coach to prove you're desperate.

The Lakers can be a "brand" and a desirable location. But that doesn't guarantee that players will come lining up to play in LA like some seem to think. The way I see some Laker fans speaking of the 2014 FA class is just how some Knick fans were with the 2010 FA class. How they were convinced because of the city and market their team plays in and all the spotlight that goes on a team that plays there, the top free agents would line up to play there and they would dominate the NBA. lel. Not comparing the Lakers franchise to the Knicks, but things don't always work that way.

Also the Clippers are on the rise. I never said they were the #1 team in LA, as well know the Lakers will always be put on a pedestal above the Clippers. While I think he's an overrated coach, Doc Rivers is a draw and players want to play for Doc Rivers, he's the most loved coach in the NBA by players. Boston isn't a good FA city and as we all know LA is a great one, I'm anticipating that more players will want to play with the Clippers with the Doc Rivers hiring. Plus you have two stars in CP3 and Blake. All I'm saying is the Lakers are no longer the "only option" in LA. The Clippers are no longer a mediocre joke of a franchise and players will want to play for the Clippers.

For the record, I think Dwight will stay with the Lakers. But the billboards aren't a good look.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

In other news, AK-47 opted out of his contract with the Wolves and become a free agent.

If he stays in the NBA, he'll be in Brooklyn I'm sure.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Late but I lol'd.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I cannot believe Dwight Howard has eight kids. What is it about safe sex that eludes these morons? Every dropped load is like twenty million down the toilet.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Not 1, not 2, not 3, not 4, not 5, not 6, not 7, but 8 kids. To be fair tho, the NBA lacks dominant Cs so we can only hope Dwight is hoping to bring some of the old tradition back.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



SPCDRI said:


> I cannot believe Dwight Howard has eight kids. What is it about safe sex that eludes these morons? Every dropped load is like twenty million down the toilet.


The birth control trick?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

But 8 times? By 8 different women? And he's only 27. C'mon son. He's trying to be the next Shawn Kemp.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

wilt claims he slept with twenty thousand different women so i'm sure he was in a similar situation


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Wilt allegedly had no kids.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> THEY PUT SIGNS UP, OMG SO DESPERATE. :kobe


I'm a big Lakers (and Orlando, related to this) fan, but this IS desperation 101, tbh. Who's gonna replace Howard if he leaves? It would mean Kobe's real career is practically done, Nash is done already, and that would also mean 3-5 years to come up with dem new boys from the block to make a strong, Finals worthy team. So, you can see they're in the panic mode. It's now or never for them.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

They obviously want him to stay but I don't think they're in panic mode right now because Antoni is still there. Dwight's biggest issue is with his system so obviously if they were appeasing to him, they would fire him. 

One of Dwight's baby mamas Alexa a bad chick.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Raptors strongly pursuing bledsoe.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Who are they gonna trade to the Clippers? Lowry? Gay? I'd imagine the Clippers won't want BARGZ


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Derozan and Bargs I have read. That would be hilarious.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Oh lord that would be a steal for the Raptors. Dat Ujiri.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Raps would probably have to take Butler's 8 million for next year to make it work but that's no problem, only 1 yr left.

Clippers were looking for a big to stretch the floor so this would be in line with that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> You guys do realize the Lakers aren't that desperate, right? Putting up these signs are the bare minimum to show that we want him, but if we were going all out(magic/cavs style) we would have fired Pringles since that's what Dwight(and every member of the fanbase wants), but yet that hasn't happened as we aren't just catering to him. The team will have cap with or without Dwight and will be able to sign free agents with or without Dwight in 2014/2015, so don't be fooled into thinking he's literally our only option. He might be the best player we could end up with, as free agency is no guarantee, but we could also build a great team without him.


You mocked me for supporting the Stay Dwight campaign and Orlando for putting up a billboard, you dumb hypocritical fuck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

What do people expect for Bledsoe's extension. This guy is going to be grossly overpaid I would have to guess.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Bledsoe's gonna be paid on potential, so there's a very good chance he could be overpaid.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

He still has a below average TS% and a below average turnover rate. His production as a full time starter does concern me. Regardless, I want him on my team more than Bargs!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

That can't be the deal, especially if Orlando was rumored to give up Afflalo/Nicholson/1st for the same package of Bledsoe/Butler.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Orlando doesn't have UJURI. Sorry.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> He still has a below average TS% and a below average turnover rate. His production as a full time starter does concern me. Regardless, I want him on my team more than Bargs!


I said it earlier with Bledsoe but with him you basically get one of, if not the most athletic PG in the NBA, a great defender as well as an amazing shot blocker for someone his size.

His issues are that he's not that good of a shooter and he's not that good of a playmaker. And unless he can improve, I don't see how he'll make it as a starting PG if he can't shoot and he can't run an offense well. He's a great backup but unless he improves on his shooting and playmaking, he won't make it as a starter.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Hennigan's better tho


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> Hennigan's better tho


No.



Notorious said:


> I said it earlier with Bledsoe but with him you basically get one of, if not the most athletic PG in the NBA, a great defender as well as an amazing shot blocker for someone his size.
> 
> His issues are that he's not that good of a shooter and he's not that good of a playmaker. And unless he can improve, I don't see how he'll make it as a starting PG if he can't shoot and he can't run an offense well. He's a great backup but unless he improves on his shooting and playmaking, he won't make it as a starter.


Which makes me wonder how we'll fair as anything other than an bench spark. Not sold yet.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I dunno, Hennigan turned this team from nothing into a young, strong nucleus.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



> The Dallas Mavericks have engaged in trade talks with the Boston Celtics to acquire point guard Rajon Rondo, according to DallasBasketball.com.


http://tracking.si.com/2013/06/29/mavericks-celtics-rajon-rondo-trade/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I doubt it happens. Dallas doesn't have much to offer.

Ainge will most likely want prospects and picks for Rondo. The only prospects the Mavs have are Larkin and Crowder and I doubt Ainge would be willing to trade Rondo for those guys.

Rondo will be traded though. I'm sure of that. Just a matter of when. I'll be shocked if he's still in Boston by the end of the season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Crowder :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*










One of Howard's mistresses


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Yet to prove he can earn a ring through blood and sweat. Trying to find an easy way out by jumping ship will again frustrate Howard when things at Dallas or Houston or Atlanta breaks down. Anywhere he goes is probably a 2-3 years hard work before able to play for the final. I am not sure Howard has the maturity to stick it out. Grow up and stay in one team until you can earn the ring.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

demar must remain in a raptor uniform. he's been making tremendous strides and I don't want to risk trading someone that's on the verge of breaking out.

if they have a chance to acquire bled and keep demar i'm all for it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> You mocked me for supporting the Stay Dwight campaign and Orlando for putting up a billboard, you dumb hypocritical fuck.


1) I don`t want Dwight to stay

2) Did you not read any other shit I said about how Magic were full out desparation mode trading for Howard`s friends, letting him make personnel decisions, firing a great coach because Howard was being a bitch about him being tough on him, etc. It wasn`t just the sign, Orlando was clearly desperate for Howard, the Lakers wont even fire Pringles for Howard.

3) I DONT LIKE THE FACT WE`RE PUTTING UP SHIT FOR HIM. All I said is that it doesn`t mean the Lakers are suddenly desperate for him and think without him the franchise will struggle, the Lakers put in a plan from Kobe`s extension back in 2010 so that they would have a lot of cap coming into 2014 and if we don`t have Howard the reload won`t be much harder.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Chismo said:


> I'm a big Lakers (and Orlando, related to this) fan, but this IS desperation 101, tbh. Who's gonna replace Howard if he leaves? It would mean Kobe's real career is practically done, Nash is done already, and that would also mean 3-5 years to come up with dem new boys from the block to make a strong, Finals worthy team. So, you can see they're in the panic mode. It's now or never for them.


3-5 five years even though we`ll have literally no cap booked after 2015? Yea, no panic mode bro, the Lakers know what theyre doing and are quite able to attract star free agents to play for them. Trust me, if the Lakers were desperate then more of Dwight`s demands would be coming to fruition.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Magic said:


> 1) I don`t want Dwight to stay
> 
> 2) Did you not read any other shit I said about how Magic were full out desparation mode trading for Howard`s friends, letting him make personnel decisions, firing a great coach because Howard was being a bitch about him being tough on him, etc. It wasn`t just the sign, Orlando was clearly desperate for Howard, the Lakers wont even fire Pringles for Howard.
> 
> 3) I DONT LIKE THE FACT WE`RE PUTTING UP SHIT FOR HIM. All I said is that it doesn`t mean the Lakers are suddenly desperate for him and think without him the franchise will struggle, the Lakers put in a plan from Kobe`s extension back in 2010 so that they would have a lot of cap coming into 2014 and if we don`t have Howard the reload won`t be much harder.




One of the reasons Dwight wanted out was because Otis WOULDN'T take into account what Dwight wants in regards to personnel decisions. Really the only move made to appease Dwight was the Big Baby trade, and he's better than Bass anyways.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

yeah you`re right, Gilbert was brought in for the lolz, same with Hedo, SVG was fired for the lolz as well, and all that other shit that went down. OTIS GOING FOR THE LOLZ INSTEAD OF PEOPLE DWIGHT LIKED. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Just because the Lakers aren't as desperate as the Cavs & Magic were, doesn't mean they aren't desperate...

If they weren't desperate, they wouldn't be hanging up billboards and big ass posters around the city. They would just meet with Dwight, pitch him their offer and their plan going forward and that would be that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



#Mark said:


> http://tracking.si.com/2013/06/29/mavericks-celtics-rajon-rondo-trade/


When I found out about Boston wanting Dirk in return, I did this :faint:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

He wasn't completely serious when he said that...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

White Mamba might be an assistant coach soon!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I don't see why the C's would be interested in dealing Rondo to Dallas besides getting rid of a few bad contracts but it's really not worth losing Rondo over. From my perspective he's who the C's should be building the team around. Trading Pierce and KG actually made sense because they were unloading 2 big contracts of players well over 30 who didn't have a long term future with the team at this point in their careers. It allowed them to clear out a lot of cap space and get ready to re-build. Marshawn Brooks and Humphries are good _young_ players, 3 1st round picks will also allow them to maneuver in future drafts and bundle picks to get the player they want that year. I think that trade was beneficial for both teams involved.

Rondo to Dallas is a head scratcher for me if it actually happens. Why would the C's even want Dirk right after they try to shed the older players with big contracts? Re-building is largely about a youth movement, not trading your young franchise PG for another big contract on the wrong side of 30. Like I said Rondo is who they should build the team around at this point. Dealing Rondo and probably Gerald Wallace as well in all likely hood (bad contract) for Dirk and Marion would be a huge mis-step in the C's rebuilding efforts imo.

I actually like their current line-up considering they are re-building

PG Rondo (We'll see how quickly he can get back on the court, no reason to rush back right away)
SG Marshawn Brooks/Avery Bradley
SF Jeff Green/Gerald Wallace
PF Jared Sullinger/Humphries/Bass
C Fab Melo/Olynyk


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

No way they start Brooks over Bradley or start Melo. One of Hump/Sully/Bass will start there, unless they sign someone. lolynyk


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



pryme tyme said:


> Why would the C's even want *Dirk* right after they try to shed the older players with big contracts?


Cause DIRK brings in the ratings. :henry1 

JM, we don't have a DIRK smiley, fix that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Celtics will more than likely trade Humphries before the offseason is over. And I'm sure Ainge will also try to get rid of Lee & Bass.

Olynyk won't start, he'll probably be a backup. The Celtics will get a center somehow. I don't see them starting any of the bigs on the roster currently at center. Hell, offseason hasn't even started.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

No matter who they get, he won't compare to VUCEVIC.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

It might be VUCEVIC.

After all, Rondo does need a new city to play in :kobe3


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WWF said:


> No way they start Brooks over Bradley or start Melo. One of Hump/Sully/Bass will start there, unless they sign someone. lolynyk


Fab Melo is the only guy they have right now who's big enough to play Center besides Olynyk. Humphries/Sully/Bass are all 6'8 - 6'9.. way too undersized. I don't think Melo is exactly NBA ready but Olynyk will be even greener in his first year. That's why I ultimately think they sign a Center but I had to throw a name in that spot for the time being.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Jordan Crawford would start at center before Fab Melo does.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Yeah I said my feeling is that they'll sign a Center but I just threw a name up there who actually plays the position considering FA hasn't even started yet. Only 2 guys that can actually play Center that the C's currently have under contract are Melo and Olynyk


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Now If Avery Bradley teaches Brooks some D and Brooks teaches Bradley some O. Look out League


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Notorious said:


> Jordan Crawford would start at center before *Fab Melo* does.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



pryme tyme said:


> Why would the C's even want Dirk right after they try to shed the older players with big contracts?


Because Ainge is bi-polar


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Got that right lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

lol at you really believing that Ainge wants Dirk.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Notorious, as a Boston fan, would you prefer having Bird runnin things, or happy with Ainge?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'm fine with Danny running things. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Nate MicMillian to the Pacers..Indy gonna be alright.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Calling it now, Colton Iverson steals the starting C job for the C's :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I like Colton but he says he plans on playing in Europe this season.

He's gonna be on the Celtics summer league team though, not like that matters.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Looks like Doc was enough to convince CP3 to resign with the Clippers. Now if only they could trade the extremely overrated Blake Griffin before his value plummets then I'd say the future looks good for them.

Heck if I were a big Clipper fan I would be pushing for the team to try a sign and trade with the Lakers for Howard. For all the baggage that he bring I would rather have him 10 times out of 10 over Griffin


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



> "He's flattered," said the source close to Howard. "Anytime an organization with that much winning history goes out of its way to show you appreciation, it is a special feeling. ... But billboards don't win championships."


:lmao :lmao :lmao




> "Howard has not asked for Mike D'Antoni to be fired and Howard will not ask for that," said the source.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Dwight wanting out of la probably has more to do than with him hating pringles offense.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



WOOLCUNT said:


> Dwight wanting out of la probably has more to do with him being a fickle fucktard


fixed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

It's probably - :kobe


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I personally hope Dwight leaves. The sheer arrogance of the Lakers around this time last season when they got Nash & Dwight was unbelievable.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



TheAussieRocket said:


> I personally hope Dwight leaves. The sheer arrogance of the Lakers around this time last season when they got Nash & Dwight was unbelievable.


Where do you think he should go? I feel like he would be a good fit down in Houston with James Harden. I know little of the Rockets, but it seems like that team hasn't had a marketable big guy since the days of Yao Ming and Hakeem Olajuwon...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Scalibriene to the W's coaching staff :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So over the next three days Dwight Howard will meet with the Rockets, Hawks, Mavs, Warriors and Lakers.

According to Woj, the Rockets are currently the frontrunners to sign Howard with the Lakers coming 2nd. Howard believes that if he goes to the Rockets they would become instant contenders while Howard also believes that the Lakers won't be contenders next season and he doesn't like playing in Mike D'Antoni's system.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I want to see Rockets get Howard out of all 5 of those teams.

What would they do with Asik though?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

They would either keep him and play him as a backup center or they would trade him to get some more depth.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Is there a chance he might go to Brooklyn?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



pryme tyme said:


> fixed


Or maybe it has to do with him actually getting to pick where he wants to play..just a guess..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Rockets have waived Carlos Delfino & Aaron Brooks. Thomas Robinson will be dealt soon as well with the Rockets looking to shed more cap space to give Dwight more money.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

There going all out now


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Texas really wants Howard. 

I wonder if San Antonio is willing to move some stuff around since Duncan and manu will retire either this summer or next season. Blair isn't returning so that's one



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Cycloneon said:


> Texas really wants Howard.
> 
> I wonder if San Antonio is willing to move some stuff around since Duncan and manu will retire either this summer or next season. Blair isn't returning so that's one
> 
> ...


Well, they just released Matt Bonner.....................Hey its a start



As eloquently tweeted on twitter by someone else: 


> Fans keep mixing their feelings about Dwight as a person with how they feel about him as a ball player


Couldnt have said it better




> The Utah Jazz will pursue O.J. Mayo, according to sources. They're going after him hard. I've been hearing that since their season ended.


Uhhhhh.....ok


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Why Utah?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Good bye Howard


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Hawksea said:


> Is there a chance he might go to Brooklyn?


Brook Lopez exists


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> Or maybe it has to do with him actually getting to pick where he wants to play..just a guess..


Heat fan and a Dwight apologist.. dear god :faint:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Not everyone is as hate filled as you pryme tyme


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

So the Heat signed Kabongo for summer league? If the Raps don't end up offering him a contract i'm gonna have to start to assume they don't care about me or my canadian bias


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

There were two Canadians picked in the lottery and Canada will likely have the #1 pick two years in a row. You'll be alright.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Humbled Moron said:


> Not everyone is as hate filled as you pryme tyme


smh I don't hate Dwight he's just an athlete c'mon now. Am I fan of his? Definitely not he's acted like a jackass for the past couple seasons and the majority of NBA fan's would tell you the exact same thing. I don't like how the guy treats his teammates, coaches, and manipulates the GM to make sure it's his way or the highway (Like getting Van Gundy fired). This is common opinion so idk what the fuck your on about? That's like calling someone a hater for saying a T.O. is selfish lol


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

:lol ya it's not like you had a full on meltdown and got yourself banned when the heat won, so ya wtf could i be on about pointing out that some ppl arent as hate filled as you. :hmm:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Bargnani for Camby/Novak/1st/2nd 

:lmao

Is this real life?

Deal is close.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Where are you getting that from JM? Novak>Bargs without even factorng in the picks,Uriji will have out done BC's whole career with the Raps with that trade if he pulls that off.

edit:just saw it on realgm via the new york times


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> Bargnani for Camby/Novak/1st/2nd
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


Ujiri the new Godfather.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

All over twitter. The Score reported it as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Knicks :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Knicks don't need shooters

I feel the Knicks needed a inside presence. The floor will be spread good though. They were 25th in rebounding last year so I'm not sure why make this trade. 

Raptors got a first rounder back to. Thats nice. 



Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Raptors got a 1st for Bargnani? Oh man :lmao

Dat Melo/Bargnani/Stoudemire frontcourt. Dat defense :lmao

If the trade is completed the Knicks will be paying almost $63 mil in payroll to Melo, Amar'e, Bargnani and Chandler. :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I remember when people said that the only thing Bargnani could fetch was a piece of pizza. :lmao

Who knew that a change in GM would make him worth a 1st rounder.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Xile44 said:


> Knicks don't need shooters
> 
> I feel the Knicks needed a inside presence. The floor will be spread good though. They were 25th in rebounding last year so I'm not sure why make this trade.
> 
> ...



Bargs is a shooter in attempts only,he's never shot a good %. md 40's overall and 30 % or below from 3


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Notorious said:


> The Rockets have waived Carlos Delfino & Aaron Brooks. Thomas Robinson will be dealt soon as well with the Rockets looking to shed more cap space to give Dwight more money.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sad to see that Aaron Brooks is now a NBA jobber.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Humbled Moron said:


> Bargs is ashooter in attempts only,he's never shot a good %. md 40's overall and 30 % or below from 3


Yeah I not saying he is a good shooter, but all he does is shoot. So they bought in a shooter albeit nnot a good one lmao. 

Where is Ether? Wanna hear your thoughts


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

imagine what Ujiri could have got Orlando for Dwight. Toronto needs to start construction of a statue outside ACC when this deal is done.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Bargnani is only good when he is drawing fouls, hence him having the best PPG averages of his career when he averaged at least five a game.

Like Humbled pointed out, he isn't much of a 3pt shooter, only shooting 40% once in his career, and that was back in '08. 

Honestly, he is Al Harrington, but European. Both have similar career averages in just about every department.

Bargs - 44%/36%/83%/15 ppg.
Al - 45%/35%/73%/14 ppg.

Harrington is also on a much cheaper contract.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I fucking swear to God, this team finds new ways to make me want to give up on them. Why are we giving up picks for Bargnani? Fuck Grunwald.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



pryme tyme said:


> smh I don't hate Dwight he's just an athlete c'mon now. Am I fan of his? Definitely not he's acted like a jackass for the past couple seasons and the majority of NBA fan's would tell you the exact same thing. I don't like how the guy treats his teammates, coaches, and manipulates the GM to make sure it's his way or the highway (Like getting Van Gundy fired). This is common opinion so idk what the fuck your on about? That's like calling someone a hater for saying a T.O. is selfish lol


I dislike Dwight as well. He went from being the likable guy in Orlando to replacing LeBron as the most disliked player in the league (in my opinion).



JM said:


> Bargnani for Camby/Novak/1st/2nd
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


Camby? Why's he still around?



Stall_19 said:


> Looks like Doc was enough to convince CP3 to resign with the Clippers. Now if only they could trade the extremely overrated Blake Griffin before his value plummets then I'd say the future looks good for them.
> 
> Heck if I were a big Clipper fan I would be pushing for the team to try a sign and trade with the Lakers for Howard. For all the baggage that he bring I would rather have him 10 times out of 10 over Griffin


Griffin is still young. He still has time to improve. However, he has to get tougher because Randolph punked him like a bitch during the playoffs.

















:jay :wade


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

what a dumb trade by the knicks.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



JM said:


> Bargnani for Camby/Novak/1st/2nd


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Best quote from the realgm Knicks board



> At this point, Uriji's resume has "Raped NY Knicks for future firsts" in bold italics in section one.


too true :StephenA


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Read that it's a 1st and 2 2nd round picks. Plus Bargs has a trade kicker that pumps his salary upto almost 13 million. So the Raps save 6 mil, get 3 picks and Camby/Novak.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

GUYZ, WE NEED TO DUMP SOME BAD CONTRACTS, LET'S TRADE FOR BARGNANI


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Knicks :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Knicks got shafted. When the 1st round pick they gave up in 2016 ends up being a lottery pick it's going look even worse


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Woj. T-rob to Portland


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Desperately need this Knicks fan's opinion on the potential Bargs trade.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



abrown0718 said:


> Best quote from the realgm Knicks board
> 
> 
> 
> too true :StephenA


Speaking of Stephen A. Smith, I can't wait to hear his reaction on this.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I hear the Detroit pistons may be targeting Andre igoudala. 

.. Eww. Don't do that iggy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

my love for Ujiri cannot be expressed in words right now. :jose


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



> The Portland Trail Blazers have acquired Thomas Robinson in a trade with the Houston Rockets.
> 
> The Rockets have been trying to deal Robinson to clear cap space.
> 
> ...


The quest for DWIGHT continues.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Is that his 3rd team now?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Rockets going all in for Dwight Howard.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Thugger HBC said:


> man i saw this on my twitter feed and almost broke my brand new phone. :lol:





Rasho Brezec said:


> Oh dear god.





TrueWarrior said:


> Already blood is pouring out of my wrists. See ya





SonOfMars said:


> 2 picks?





TrueWarrior said:


> Grunnies answer to Brooklyn
> 
> POWER MOVE
> 
> Think we should include more picks and Shump though





StephNYKurry said:


> TWO **** PICKS...ARE THEY **** DRUNK


SOMEWHERE JM IS DOING CARTWHEELS!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

The Rockets have also made Asik and Lin available.

They're shedding that cap space


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

If Rockets get Howard it would be smart for them to try to find a stretch 4 to play with him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Cycloneon said:


> I hear the Detroit pistons may be targeting Andre igoudala.
> 
> .. Eww. Don't do that iggy
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hey fuck you.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Are there no cap penalties in the NBA when trading away big contracts?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Stall_19 said:


> If Rockets get Howard it would be smart for them to try to find a stretch 4 to play with him.


Their hope is for Donatas Motiejunas to be that guy.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Portland with three players in the lottery from last year.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Apparently the Raps/Knicks deal wasn't approved and they have to wait for the cap numbers to come out when free agency opens up and rework the deal


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I fear for Robinson's NBA career.

Like someone else said, he has a SF body but with a basic center skillset. He doesn't have a good post game, he doesn't have a good face up game. At this point he's basically just a highly athletic hustle player. Which isn't something you want from a #5 pick.

But he's young so he still has a lot of time to improve. I'm rooting for him, I hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*










Im convinced the Knicks only exists these days to make us laugh


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



> @daldridgetnt: As @ESPNSteinLine reported, Pelicans will meet with Tyreke Evans later tonight. Told they will have an offer sheet in hand--a big one.


This cant be life....Pelicans trying to have the best month in franchise history lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Tyreke?

Don't they realize they already have Eric Gordon on a max contract? Unless they plan on trading him off. Which wouldn't be a bad idea. Gordon is overpaid and injury prone. See if Phoenix still wants him and ship him there. We know he'll stay healthy in Phoenix.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I hope that happens, plus i seriously doubt the Kings will match it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Looks like Chris Paul will re-sign with the Clippers on a 5 year, $107 mil deal.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Guess they plan on playing Tyreke at the 3 and Rivers coming off the bench...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

According to my stupid sports app that keeps on beeping... Chris Paul might verbally agree to a 5 year, $107 million contract. 

And pistons are not only trying to get Andre igoudala, but now josh smith

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



pryme tyme said:


> Heat fan and a Dwight apologist.. dear god :faint:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> Guess they plan on playing Tyreke at the 3 and Rivers coming off the bench...


Don't they know Tyreke at the 3 doesn't work?



> And pistons are not only trying to get Andre igoudala, but now josh smith


Josh Smith better enjoy all the money he gets from the Pistons if he is to sign with them because he isn't gonna be winning no titles in Detroit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> Don't they know Tyreke at the 3 doesn't work?


Considering this is the same team who drafted Rivers thinking he could play point, I'd say it really doesnt matter to them..


Just read an article that stated Denver, Memphis and Indy are interested in the services of Tony Allen..


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Denver should be interested in a go to scorer not a defender.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Maybe they're hoping Lawson can be that guy? Not like there is too many of those go to type of guys on the market that they can afford to spend on..Is there?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I still think Gallo could become a big scorer. Unfortunately he won't be back for the start of the year. I love TA but I'd rather a scoring SG. Is Redick going onto the market?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Yep Redick is on it..You're thinking he may wind up in Denver?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I haven't really heard anything, but I think they could afford him and I could see him fitting in real well there. I'd be for it.

I mean I'd love to have Iggy back, I just don't see it happening.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I'd think he's Chicago-bound. They signed him a few years ago, and they still have a hole at SG. Dude's worth most, if not all of the MLE.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Cavs to meet with Earl Clark, because as we know, they're low on forwards..smh

and CBS Sports via twitter just announced Bobcats are pursuing Al Jefferson






> Hawks hoping Howard goes to Houston if its not them, plan on offering to s&t Smith for Asik or get Asik outright.





> As if their backcourt situation not sufficiently up in air ... hearing Bucks, at behest of new coach Larry Drew, pursuing RFA Jeff Teague





> Portland Trail Blazers, looking for help at center, have interest in -- amongst others -- Chris Kaman


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

A Howard/Smith frontcourt is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Beverly?(Trying to trade Lin)/Harden/Parsons/Smith/Howard :wade:bosh5:jordan3


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

Korver to the Nets is basically a done deal from what i saw. Good signing for the Nets and i read he's willing to take less to sign there


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

I notice someone tagged over Dwight's billboard yesterday, it said #fuckyou :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure if Josh Smith and Dwight Howard being on the same team is a good or bad thing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



> The Golden State Warriors are exploring trade opportunities for All-Star forward David Lee and the three years, $44 million left on his contract, league sources told Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Golden State offered Lee in a package for Toronto’s Andrea Bargnani, sources said, but the Raptors made a deal with the New York Knicks to shed the final two years, $22.5 million on Bargnani’s contract.
> 
> The Warriors tried to pry Portland’s LaMarcus Aldridge as part of an offer that included Brandon Rush, league sources said. Portland has been engaging trade talks for Aldridge, but has pursued more robust offers than Golden State’s proposal, sources said.





> As the free-agent negotiatiing period opened Monday morning, the Knicks expressed an interest in pursuing a deal with Bucks shooting guard Monta Ellis, league sources told CBSSports.com.
> 
> A union of Ellis and the Knicks is viewed as a longshot, as the Knicks only have the $3.2 million taxpayer mid-level exception available. Ellis just opted out of a deal that would have paid him $11 million next season in Milwaukee.
> 
> ...


............


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*

excited to see how Steven Adams is gonna do at OKC and NBA


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Arcade said:


> Not sure if Josh Smith and Dwight Howard being on the same team is a good or bad thing.


It would be a very bad thing for the Rockets. Dwight Howard needs a big to space the floor for him and Smith is not the guy for that. That lane would be so clogged in a Howard/Smith front court. Besides, Smith is nowhere worth the money he's probably asking for.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



HeatWave said:


> ............


I'm all for netting Aldridge, but I wouldn't give up Barnes. Lee/Klay I think is a very solid offer.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: GOOD NIGHT SWEET NBA*



Tyler Durden said:


> excited to see how Steven Adams is gonna do at OKC and NBA


----------

